# Potpomognuta oplodnja > Potpomognuta oplodnja >  39+ (Klub Q10)

## BHany

Drage naše Q10 cure (i dečki)!
  Otvaram novu temu kao nastavak na staru.
  Izvolite…

  Molim vas da i ovdje chatuckanje i vibruckanje pokušate smanjiti na najmanju mjeru! 

  Sretno i uspješno svima  :Heart: 


STARA TEMA

----------


## anaea40

AuroraBlu, jeeeeeee! Super draga, pratila sam te cijelo vrijeme i baš mi je drago za tebe, držim fige za dalje  :Very Happy: 
Super je krenulo u našem klubu nek tako i ostane  :Very Happy:

----------


## marincezg

Bok!!! 
imam jedno pitanje... 
jeli ovo klub samo za one koje su ostale trudne ili i za one koje idu na potpomog.???

----------


## tiki_a

marincezg, za sve navedene, mame 39+ i za simpatizerke kluba  :Smile:  Dobro nam došla!  :Heart:

----------


## mare41

marince, pridružujem se tiki sa željama, uz dodatak da se sve nadamo da ćemo biti trudne :Smile: .

----------


## Mojca

Aurora B., ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~!  :Heart: 

Jutro svima  :Smile:  
Marincezg, dobrodošla.

----------


## AuroraBlu

Ništa od mene ipak... a i bilo mi je teško povjerovati. Moja beta danas 134  :Sad:

----------


## andream

Aurora, ne mogu vjerovati... i opet tisuću pitanja - zašto, kako???  :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## mare41

Teško je povjerovati u loše vijesti :Crying or Very sad:  :Love:  :Heart:

----------


## taca70

AB,  :Love:

----------


## BHany

:Crying or Very sad:  ni ja ne mogu vjerovati, draga AB  :Love:

----------


## tlatincica

AuroraBlu  :Sad:

----------


## goga69

AB  :Love:

----------


## Aurora*

*AuroraBlu* nakon sto se ona druga beta tako lijepo poduplala bila sam potpuno uvjerena da ce dalje ici sve kako treba. Malo je reci da me ova danasnja vijest zatekla i sokirala. Jako mi je zao.  :Sad: 

Ima jos nesto sto bih ti zeljela reci: obzirom na tvoju dobru reakciju na stimulaciju i dobre embrije, trebate si dati jos koju sansu. Vise nego za ikog vjerujem da ste nadomak cilja i da vas ovaj neuspjeh ne bi trebao obeshrabriti da ustrajete do kraja. Grlim te.

----------


## Marnie

AB, užasno mi je žao  :Crying or Very sad: . Ali potpisujem Auroru* i mislim da samo trebate biti uporni još malo, jer ste nadomak cilja.

----------


## molu

AB, a u kufer, baš sam tužna i žao mi je jako. Stvarno sam mislila da je to to. Drž se draga moja, bit ćemo i mi na redu  :Love:

----------


## tiki_a

Ovo je pretužno  :Sad:   :Sad:  AB  :Love: . Kao da ne vjerujem  :Sad:

----------


## visibaba

*AuroraBlu* uzasno mi je zao :Sad:  :Sad: 
Nakon onako lijepo poduplane bete nisam uopce vise sumnjala. Bas me danas shokirao ovaj nalaz :Sad:  :Love:

----------


## sretna35

AB baš mi je žao, uvijek pitanja uz loše vijesti  :Sad: 

a baš sam imala jaku vibru za tebe :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## mia74

AB,baš mi je žao.. :Sad: 

Tako sam vjerovala.. :Sad:  :Love:  :Love:

----------


## Mojca

Aurora draga... ne mogu opisati tugu koja me preplavila.  :Crying or Very sad:  Ma gotovo i ljutnju... Jako mi je žao, bila sam sigurna u tvoj uspijeh. Cijeli dan se pitam zašto... 
Baš mi je žao. Oboma, i MD-u i meni... 
Potpisujem Auroru*, znam da si tako blizu uspijeha...  Grlim te.  :Love: 

Sad mi pada na pamet davno pročitan tekst sa http://www.roda.hr/tekstovi.php?Teks...D=185&Show=998 koji kaže: "Prolazite li kroz neki od postupaka izvantjelesne oplodnje – jedna studija u Americi pokazala je da 54,1% pacijentica koje su prethodno imale biokemijsku trudnoću zanesu prilikom slijedećeg IVF-a." Znam da ima puno slučajeva koji ne podržavaju ovu tvrdnju, ali znam i da je tebi mjesto u onih 54,1%!

----------


## Kadauna

Draga AB, užasno mi je žao, baš jako, jako žao  :Sad: ( a tek jučer pričam mužu o trudnoćama na forumu koje su me jako obradovale, ali bih vrlo rado potpisala ovo što je Mojca napisala: 

* Znam da ima puno slučajeva koji ne podržavaju ovu tvrdnju, ali znam i da je tebi mjesto u onih 54,1%!*

----------


## glacova

AuroraBlu,molim te obrati pažnju na moj potpis! :Love:

----------


## ksena28

AB  :Love:

----------


## rozalija

AuroraBlue :Love:  :Love:

----------


## aleksandraj

:Love:  Nema predaje, AB

----------


## Charlie

*AuroraB* neizmjerno mi je žao...šaljem zagrljaj.

----------


## ina33

Ajme, tako mi je žao, nakon prvog dupliranja mislila sam da će to puno, puno, puno vjerojatnije izaći na dobro, premda je beta bila malo na "niskoj strani"  :Sad: (((. Šaljem ti jedno veliko  :Heart: !

----------


## vikki

*AB*

----------


## anaea40

Draga AuroraBlu, jako mi je žao, kao što su cure rekle biokemijska je dobar znak. Znam da si borac i da nema predaje do kraja.

----------


## Marchie37

Draga AuroraBlu, žao mi je... djelovalo je tako dobro, nadam se da će sljedeći put sve biti i stvarno dobro... :Love:

----------


## frka

*AB*, jako mi je zao  :Sad:   :Love:

----------


## Sela

*AB* zao mi je.... :Sad:

----------


## venddy

Aurora :Love:  tako sam ti željela da ovaj postupak bude dobitni. 
Mene je isto nakon ovog postupka uhvatila malodušnost, ali i to će proć. Kao što su cure već napisale nema predaje :Love: .Drži mi se

----------


## maja_st

AB  :Love:  žao mi je....a baš sam se nadala i nekako bila skroz pozitivna kad sam vidjela tvoju betu......

----------


## AuroraBlu

Uh, šta da vam kažem... beta danas pala na 80  :Sad:  Ali moram gledat s pozitivne strane, dobro da se završilo sada nego za koji tjedan...

Sretno, sretno, najsretnije svima!!! I nek vam svima sljedeći postupak bude dobitan!!!

----------


## ina33

Draga AuroraBlu, užasno mi je žao, ali mi je i laknulo kad sam vidjela da ti beta uredno pada... Govorim ti iz perspektive svog missed-a u 10. tjedna na betu koja je išla 200-233 i došla do 2000, a od početka je stvar bila doomed, tako da ono... bolje da je ovako, nego kiretaža i još 2 mjeseca mučenja i krvarenja.  :Heart:

----------


## ina33

Ako te išta tješi, dupliranje 119-130 je moglo dobro završit jedino na grubu grešku laba (forumski doživljeno jedino kod rikikikine prve bete, ako je to bilo to), ali moglo je završit u dugotrajnoj sagi, što s padajućom betom neće bit slučaj i do idućeg tjedna bi, po meni, trebala OK past, menga uslijedit idući tjedan. U svakom slučaju, po meni dileme za prekid s terapijom više nema.

U mojoj prvoj biokemijskoj ovako je išlo 300-333 i onda par dana nisam vadila, spremila se za mračan scenarij misseda di je s 200-233 došlo to do preko 2000 i završilo s missedom i stala s terapijom, ali tipa za 5-6 dana pala na 19 i onda je uslijedila normalna menga.

U drugoj biokemijskoj je išlo 33-6 - menga za par dana.

----------


## AuroraBlu

*Ina*, ma sve je kristalno jasno... dobro sam prošla. Zadnja dva dana sam samo molila boga da ne moram (pod stare dane, jel) još i na kiretažu  :Grin:

----------


## ina33

> *Ina*, ma sve je kristalno jasno... dobro sam prošla. Zadnja dva dana sam samo molila boga da ne moram (pod stare dane, jel) još i na kiretažu


Ironijom sudbine, ja sam se prošli put zahvaljivala Svemiru što kiretaža postoji.... a imala noćnu moru da mi plod završava na plućima i da mi se niko ne usuđuje napraviti... abortus (???) toga ploda jer "život je svet, a možda se ipak dogodi čudo, i ono.. treba mislit pozitivno, a da me psiholozi iz psiho-savjetovanja pitaju "a zašto vi vjerujete da vam trudnoća nije OK i život da vam je ugrožen", a ja ostajem užasnuta da su me svi, i doktori, napustili. Malo mi je olakšanja donijela izložba Bodies Revealed, kad sam shvatila da opet ne može tako embrij jednostavno plutat po tijelu, ali opet, bilo je VM-ova i na arterijama, plodova po jetri itd. Malo sam se valjda, tada, bila overdosirala tim stavovima i prizivom savjetsti.

----------


## mali-mis

Cure Bog.
Vec sam neko vrijeme pratim, a sad sam odlucila da vam se pridruzim...istina bog ja sam 40+ al vidim da vas ima ovdje vise u toj kategoriji, pa ako me primate rado bih vam se pridruzila, da imam s kim luditi i djeliti tuge, brige i radosti ovog svijeta cekanja.

----------


## mare41

mali-mis, danas vadiš betu???? a gdje ste u postupcima? welcome :Smile:

----------


## visibaba

> Ironijom sudbine, ja sam se prošli put zahvaljivala Svemiru što kiretaža postoji.... a imala noćnu moru da mi plod završava na plućima i da mi se niko ne usuđuje napraviti... abortus (???) toga ploda jer "život je svet, a možda se ipak dogodi čudo, i ono.. treba mislit pozitivno, a da me psiholozi iz psiho-savjetovanja pitaju "a zašto vi vjerujete da vam trudnoća nije OK i život da vam je ugrožen", a ja ostajem užasnuta da su me svi, i doktori, napustili. Malo mi je olakšanja donijela izložba Bodies Revealed, kad sam shvatila da opet ne može tako embrij jednostavno plutat po tijelu, ali opet, bilo je VM-ova i na arterijama, plodova po jetri itd. Malo sam se valjda, tada, bila overdosirala tim stavovima i prizivom savjetsti.


ina33, sumnjalo se na VM? sta s betom 1000-2000 nisu bar vidjeli da je u maternici? jel se plod uopce razvio? srce prokucalo? ili bas nista nisu vidjeli pa otud i te sumnje na VM?
mucili te do 10. tjedna jer se nista nije vidjelo?
i ja sam bila u situaciji da sam "_zahvaljivala Svemiru što kiretaža postoji",_ al sam ocito imala vise srece, jer cim su mi s 8 tjedana utvrdili blighted ovum (prije toga isto tjednima vadjenje bete i gledanja na uzv svako toliko, sumnje na VM :Rolling Eyes: ), odmah su me sibnuli na kiretazu (tj. ja trazila odmah :Rolling Eyes:  - valjda tip ko i ti, samo da zavrsim sto prije s mukom).

AuroraBlu  :Love:

----------


## ina33

Ma, krivo sam nešto onda napisala, nije bila VM, nego missed ab - embrij bio tu, kucao je, ali je kucao nepravilno, i kako je trudnoća odmicala sve je više kasnio u razvoju, očito kromosomopatija, ali s tim se ništa ne može raditi, osim:

a) čekat spontani;
b) ići na abortus. 

To se tako zove, osim ako ne bi još i radila biopsiju korionskih pa dokazala da je to loša trudnoća, pa eventualno išla na prekid trudnoće na uputnicu, a to je sve ono bespotrebna gnjavaža na gnjavažu, jer je kristalno jasno čemu to vodi, neće se ležanjem ispravit kromosomi ploda ili sad čudesno beta "popravit".

Niko ne prihvaća loše duplanje bete 200-233 kao the dokaz za prekid trudnoće na uputnicu, a ako pacijentica izgubi živce, to mora ona izdrajvati (tehnički - abortus), plus to ne radi svaka bolnica jer su u prizivu savjesti.

Meni je to na kraju bila noćna mora, bolovi, krvarenja, a moraš funkcionirat, mislim, besmisleno mi je bilo 2 mjeseca kao fol bit doma i čuvat trudnoću koja je očito doomed, ono, jedva sam dočekala kiretažu jer plod nikako da stane kucat, endonmetrij sav u hematomima, ispada u komadima, ali nikako da se dogodi the spontani, tj. sve je to trajalo predugo, za moj pojam.

To je proklestvo MPO-a kad točno znaš da je loše, mislim, dulje traje, nego ono, ne znaš pa kao malo lošije kuca, malo bolje kuca. Ovdje je sve jasno od 5. tjedna, a onda se čeka 10.-ti, tj. to najčešće tako spontano završi do 12. kao missed ili kao potpuni spontani.

----------


## ina33

Tj., ja sam mislila da je spontani ono dođe ti pa za 2 dana se "riješi", ali kod mene je to krvarenje trajalo baš dugo, s jačim ili slabijim bolovima, ja sam to premošćavala tako da sam se krkala ketonalima i gastalima, ali na kraju sam se prepala za želudac toliko puno bit na tome, još mi je istovremeno mala bila hospitalizirana zbog nekih njenih problema, ono, luda kuća, tako da ja, iskreno, odahnem kad vidim da loša beta pada, a suosjećam kad vidim da raste (blago).

----------


## ina33

Nije mi niko posumnjao na VM, to sam ja, nakon kiretaže, očito u snu odrađivala svoju traumu (kad ta stvarna noćna mora prošla, valjda sam tako to preradila, jer nisam od početka imala nade, ali nisam niti mislila da će se to toliko otegnit, opet, vidim po curama koje prolaze spontani da to uopće nije tako čudno, jedino te (spontano začeće) ne znaju odmah da je to piši kući propalo pa ne žive s tom mišlju po mjesec i po dana, zato).

Opet, sto puta bi rađe tako, nego ono da ništa ne znam, pa da me polegnu i ja se nadam da će se ležećki neperspektivna trudnoća "ispravit", još što sam tip da bi me ležanje sludilo. Samo sam se čudila da toliko traje.

----------


## visibaba

ina33, da, sad mi je jasnije sve; ma mislila sam da se sumnjalo na VM jer si u prethodnom postu pisala da si se bojala da ce "plod zavrsit na plucima" - to zvuci ko da ni ne znaju gdje je.
tebi je s tim kucajucim plodom beta dosla samo do oko 2000?
bas si prosla horor. moja situacija je jednostavnije i brze zavrsila, al bome isto nikome ne bih pozeljela to prokletsvo niskih slaborastucih beta tjednima...



> tako da ja, iskreno, odahnem kad vidim da loša beta pada


potpuno se slazem

----------


## ina33

Ne, biće beta i do 6000 došla, pozaboravljala sam sve te bete... "Moja" rečenica biokemijska je znak budućih uspjeha mi se vratila ko bumerang u glavu, nakon toga su uslijedile još 2 biokemijske, pa sam zaboravila detalje, beta mi je u tom missedu bila velika, zaboravila sam kolika je bila zadnja, nisam je vadila više kad se ustanovilo da je plod u maternici i da sigurno nema dobar rast.

Da mi je ko rekao pred 5-6 godina ono... bila bi presretna samo da vidim da je preskočilo 5.

Sad mi je samo da se dupla, ili ako se ne dupla, da brzo završi, bez komplikacija.

----------


## mali-mis

> mali-mis, danas vadiš betu???? a gdje ste u postupcima? welcome


Hvala Mare

beta je bila greska u pisanju, sad sam ispravila. U postupcima sam u Danskoj, gdje trenutno zivim

----------


## Mimek

AuroraBlu  :Love:  Čekam tvoj uspjeh jer znam da će jednom doći.

Sorry, ali ja te ne vidim kao nekog tko odustaje  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## gričanka

*AB*  :Love:  ... potpisujem Mimek!

----------


## Marchie37

> AuroraBlu  Čekam tvoj uspjeh jer znam da će jednom doći.
> 
> Sorry, ali ja te ne vidim kao nekog tko odustaje


Draga *Aurora*, samo nemoj odustajati! Sigurno će neka buduća mrvica zuvijek ostati s vama. :Heart: 
Upravo sam došla s prvoga uzv i naše maleno srce kuca. Nadam se da će sve dalje biti dobro. Od sveg srca vam svima, što skorije, želim iste malene pulsirajuće mrvice...

----------


## Marnie

Marchie :Klap:  :Zaljubljen:  za malo srčeko! Želim ti najškolskiju trudnoću  :Smile: .

----------


## mali-mis

Beta mi je samo 50, 16 dan od punkcije, ponovo vadjenje u ponedjeljak... jeli ovo gotovo ili jos ima nade...molim ako ima netko tko se dobro kuzi u bete da mi odgovori bila bih puno zahvalna

----------


## tiki_a

mali-mis, najprije dobro nam došla  :Heart:  i drago mi je da si objavila betu. AB s takvom nije dobro prošla, ali mnoge cure jesu. Sada je najvažnije da se beta pravilno dupla i za to ti šaljem puuuuno~~~~~
SRETNO i čekam dobre vijesti!

----------


## mare41

mali-mis, uobičajeno je napraviti betu za 2 dana, a ne tek u ponedjeljak, važno je vidjeti da li se pravilno dupla, ako da-naravno da ima nade. Al kao što je rekla tiki-još smo nažalost pod dojmom takve bete od prošlog tjedna.

----------


## m arta

AB jako mi je žao. danas sam došla iz bolnice, bila sam ne nekim pretragama i kad sam počela čitati tamo gdje sam stala, baš me razveselilo, al reko idem sve redo pročitatai i......  :Love:

----------


## m arta

mali-mis, dobro došla i sretno u duplanju bete.

i pozdrav svima!  :Smile:

----------


## Charlie

*Marchie37* predivno  :Klap: 
*mali-mis* baš kako cure kažu može biti svašta, najbolje bi bilo izvaditi betu opet za 2 dana. Sretno!!!

----------


## sara38

*AB*  :Love:  :Love: 
*Marchie37*  :Zaljubljen: 
*Mali-mis* dobro došla i za dalje ~~~~~~~~~~~~~ :Heart: !

----------


## Jelena

Marchie37  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## mali-mis

Cure hvala na brzim odgovorima, divne ste  :Smile: 
Ne mogu sama odluciti kad vadim B, posto je to ovdje jako skupa pretraga, nego su na klinici tako odlucili i moram se drzati toga  :Sad: 

Nadam se...a bojim se istovremeno

AB jako, jako mi je zao sto je kod tebe krenulo u krivom smijeru

----------


## tiki_a

sara38 kako je kod tebe? Planira li se nešto?
m arta  :Heart:

----------


## ina33

> Beta mi je samo 50, 16 dan od punkcije, ponovo vadjenje u ponedjeljak... jeli ovo gotovo ili jos ima nade...molim ako ima netko tko se dobro kuzi u bete da mi odgovori bila bih puno zahvalna


Koji dan nakon transfera je to, tj. je li transfer blastocista ili trodnevnih embrija? Iskreno, bila bih oprezna u očekivanjima.

----------


## tiki_a

Ja sam po pitanju niskih beta nepopravljivi optimist jer dosta je cura dobro prošlo s ovakvom betom (Ginger nam je dvostruki primjer), a još više tom mom optimizmu kumuje to što bi se sama vjerojatno veselila bilo kakvoj beti. AB me trenutno prizemljila na tu temu, na žalost, pa sam sada malo opreznija.

----------


## ina33

Na kraju, svakog nas oblikuje i boja naše iskustvo..

----------


## andream

ja sam se sad s nostalgijom prisjetila svoje bete 13dpt, bila je preko 700. Sad mi se to čini kao čisti science fiction.
Inače računam da za oko 2 tjedna startam s postupkom, ovulacija je kao trebala biti jučer ali onako odokativnom starom školom (bolovi, sluz...). A eto bar nešto i dalje šljaka u 40-oj...  :Smile:

----------


## mali-mis

> Koji dan nakon transfera je to, tj. je li transfer blastocista ili trodnevnih embrija? Iskreno, bila bih oprezna u očekivanjima.


Ina oprezna sam, al ipak ne mogu a da se ne nadam....
14 dan od transfera, vracene dvodnevne zigote, jedna cetvero stanicna, druga petostanicna...
Luda sam od cekanja, a kao je to vama nesto novo...oprostite al se moram negdje ispuhat
Uz sve to me zeza hiperstimulacija, jer su mi pod utjecajem hcg poceli jajnici dalje raditi  :Sad:

----------


## mali-mis

> ja sam se sad s nostalgijom prisjetila svoje bete 13dpt, bila je preko 700. Sad mi se to čini kao čisti science fiction.
> Inače računam da za oko 2 tjedna startam s postupkom, ovulacija je kao trebala biti jučer ali onako odokativnom starom školom (bolovi, sluz...). A eto bar nešto i dalje šljaka u 40-oj...


Andram u cetrdesetoj se covijek moze jako iznenaditi, kako moze dobro funkcionirati, meni se doktori na svakom postupku i pregledu cude, kako sve funkcionira i izgleda, kao da sam u dvadesetima, al mm ima jako los spermigram, pa je to skoro ne moguca misija...al morali smo probati

----------


## ina33

Znači, dvodnevni transfer, voljela bi da to vikki izračuna, njene su računice nepogrešive. Da si mi rekla petodnevni, rekla bih ti odmah da nije dobro, ovako i dalje oprez, po meni. Hiperstimulacija... isto nije vjerojatna u našoj dobnoj skupini. Koliko ti je bilo stanica ispunktirano? Meni je u visokoj dobi bila 21, pa su se opet jajnici vrlo brzo smirli, čak i prije transfera i unatoč biokem. trudnoći. Ali, ovo što ti ja govorim je samo forumsko, laičko iskustvo. Sretno...

----------


## taca70

Moj dr. veli da ako je beta 12dpo >50, sansa za trudnocu je 90%.

----------


## ksena28

evo usporedbe radi, 14 dana od dvodnevnog 4staničnog embrija moja beta je bila 271. nisam baš pružila utjehu, žao mi je  :Sad:

----------


## tiki_a

mali-miš, sada mrvicu bolje zvuči jer je u pitanju dvodnevni zametak, ali potpisujem ina33, i dalje oprez.
andream, već mi fali što nisi radno, nas dvije bi se stalno izmjenjivale, a sada već nestrpljivo  :Cekam:  (ne požurujem  :Grin: ) ... I mene je nedavno dr. pohvalio vezano za O, ali i mm ima loš nalaz+godine, a o js na +40 da i ne govorim. I to što uvijek zavara sa dobrom oplodnjom, a kasnije se predomisli, ne bi ona ipak.

----------


## gričanka

*Mali-mis* dobrodošla i ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za duplanje!
*Marchie  ...* bravo za srčeko!   :Heart:

----------


## tiki_a

> evo usporedbe radi, 14 dana od dvodnevnog 4staničnog embrija moja beta je bila 271. nisam baš pružila utjehu, žao mi je


Uvijek sam za to da se kaže kako je, bez cifranja. Jer nikome ne koristi podrška bez pokrića.

----------


## tiki_a

Marchie37  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## mali-mis

> Znači, dvodnevni transfer, voljela bi da to vikki izračuna, njene su računice nepogrešive. Da si mi rekla petodnevni, rekla bih ti odmah da nije dobro, ovako i dalje oprez, po meni. Hiperstimulacija... isto nije vjerojatna u našoj dobnoj skupini. Koliko ti je bilo stanica ispunktirano? Meni je u visokoj dobi bila 21, pa su se opet jajnici vrlo brzo smirli, čak i prije transfera i unatoč biokem. trudnoći. Ali, ovo što ti ja govorim je samo forumsko, laičko iskustvo. Sretno...


sad su mi izvadili isto 21, al je ostalo dosta malih u jajnicima i imam sve znakove hiperstimulacije, iako sam u godinama  :Wink:  al se nebi zapravo zalila na HS, ako mi beta poraste...a ako ne znam da ce biti tesko, al kao sto je tik_a rekla, mene je i ova jadna mala beta obradovala...
moj doktor kaze da nema pravila...pa me to isto malo izludjuje...

----------


## mali-mis

> evo usporedbe radi, 14 dana od dvodnevnog 4staničnog embrija moja beta je bila 271. nisam baš pružila utjehu, žao mi je


Ksena kao sto tiki_a rece nisam ni ja za kicenje bez pokrica...istina zelja je jedno, a cinjenice drugo...al mi je zapravo draza istina ma kako okrutna bila nego zavaravanje...iako je slatko i ruzicasto

----------


## marincezg

Hvala Vam sto me primate u klub  :Smile: 
onda se citamo i druzimo.....
pozzz

----------


## marincezg

> Aurora B., ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~! 
> 
> Jutro svima  
> Marincezg, dobrodošla.


Hvala vam sto me primate u klub  :Smile: 
 citamo se i druzimo
pozzz

----------


## taca70

Marchie, pa kako sam preskocila tako dobru vijest?! ~~~~~~~ da sve bude tip-top do kraja.
marincezg, dobro nam dosla. Vidim da imas postova na forumu ali nisam pratila tvoju pricu pa daj napisi ukratko sta ste do sada prosli.

----------


## sretna35

> *AB* 
> *Marchie37* 
> *Mali-mis* dobro došla i za dalje ~~~~~~~~~~~~~!


potpisujem i naravno pozdravljam sve

----------


## andream

Marincezg, napiši nam malo o vašim dijagnozama i u kojoj ste fazi (sorry, baš nisam pratila).
Tiki, evo, još malo... ovaj put smo i duže odmarali.
Svima ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~.

----------


## zlatta

andream, kada krećeš s pikicama? sada sve u redu? u prirodi i društvu  :Smile:

----------


## andream

> andream, kada krećeš s pikicama? sada sve u redu? u prirodi i društvu


za 2 tjedna. ako me priroda i društvo ne iznenade  :Smile:  a s obzirom da smo mi u najboljim godinama, nije ni to nerealno za očekivati...

----------


## Dhea

bok cure
stalno vas čitam, ali odgađam javljanje, kao ja sam još mlada :Smile: 
danas sam bila na prvoj folikulometriji, ovaj mjesec idemo u čisto prirodnom ciklusu
ima li netko iz ovog kluba s pozitivnim iskustvima?

----------


## ina33

> bok cure
> stalno vas čitam, ali odgađam javljanje, kao ja sam još mlada
> danas sam bila na prvoj folikulometriji, ovaj mjesec idemo u čisto prirodnom ciklusu
> ima li netko iz ovog kluba s pozitivnim iskustvima?


Helou, dhea, uzela si si znakoviti nick (eliksir mladosti)  :Smile: .

Ima s pozitivnim iskustvima, njih par - spontano začeće 2x, i par MPO uspjeha. Sretno!

----------


## mare41

Dhea, sve smo tu još mlade :Smile: , sretno! Koliko se sjećam (a senilna sam), zasad baš nemamo trudnoća iz prirodnjaka.

----------


## Dhea

> zasad baš nemamo trudnoća iz prirodnjaka.


imat ćemo - uskoro

----------


## sara38

> sara38 kako je kod tebe? Planira li se nešto?


Danas mi je 3. dan M, pa 22-og krećem sa bockanjem (dugi protokol) :Wink:

----------


## andream

sad je nedavno forumašica tanjam imala upravo iz prirodnjaka na SD uspjeh, nakon nekoliko neuspješnih stimuliranih (72.godište iz potpisa). Dhea,~~~~~~~~~~ da joj se pridružiš i bravo za stav.

----------


## ina33

> Dhea, sve smo tu još mlade, sretno! Koliko se sjećam (a senilna sam), zasad baš nemamo trudnoća iz prirodnjaka.


Imamo, mislim ona mati ili tako nekako - SD, pred par godina.

----------


## mare41

ina, jedna cura pred par godina :Laughing: , i da, pošto je ovo 39+, ubrajam tu samo 39+ (iako volim moje 39- klubašice :Smile: ).

----------


## ina33

Ta žena ima oko 40, zatrudnila je pred par godina, tj. u ovoj je kategoriji. Vid' kako mi gangliji rade, još kad počnem kljucat dhea i izbace ćirevi, ima da postanem tinejdžerica  :Smile: .

----------


## mare41

pa to i je cilj-da se pomladimo :Smile:

----------


## tiki_a

Ja sam na DHEA u zadnje vrijeme samo povremeno, a izgledam k'o do prije pet-šest godina  :Smile: 
E, da, imamo klubski uspjeh sa inseminacijom prije koju godinicu, a to je više od prirodnjaka  :Smile:

----------


## Dhea

Dhea se zove moja obožavana kujica, otud taj nick, tek poslije sam saznala značenje
Inače moj optimizam od jutros je poprilično splasnuo!
Išla sam po nalaze hormona i nisu baš ok tj:
-estradiol 86,9 (fol.faza 110-1100)
-prolaktin 32,9 (4-23)
ostalo sve u granicama normale.
Ja sam već obavila hrpetinu tih postupaka što se i vidi iz potpisa, ali nitko od tih silnih doktora, što privatnih što u bolnici, nikad nije tražio da vadim niti jedan hormon.
Ovaj put sam sama natjerala soc. ginića da mi napiše uputnice jer sam imala feeling da baš i nije sve tako sjajno kako oni kažu...i bila sam u pravu

----------


## ina33

Dhea, najsmislenije ti je vadit AMH (bilo koji dc), Vinogradska, bez uputnice, oko 200 kn, čeka se nalaz oko 2 tjedna; FSH 2-5 dc, omjer LH-FSH je bitan, kao i broj antralaca koliki ti je. Di si ti ono u postupku?

Prolaktin se lako riješi pijenjem bromergona, a tebi je samo rubno povišen.

----------


## marincezg

> Marincezg, napiši nam malo o vašim dijagnozama i u kojoj ste fazi (sorry, baš nisam pratila).
> Tiki, evo, još malo... ovaj put smo i duže odmarali.
> Svima ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~.


Bok svima!!!!
evo ukratko o nasim dijagnozama i ostalim stvarima
kod mene sve u redu a kod mm slabo pokret. spermiji
bili prvi puta u 11 mj. 2010  na potpomognut. oplod.  i naravno bezuspjesno (stimulirano gonalima)
krajem 3. mj. ove god. klomiofeni i opet bezuspjesno 
sad sam na jasminu i za neka 2 tj krecemo opet (stimulirano)
pa cemo vidjet jel bude 3 sreca ili vise srece sljedeci put
pozzz

----------


## taca70

Dhea, pa nisu to uopce losi hormoni. E2 skroz ok, a PRL neznatno povisen, malo Bromergona ce ga brzo vratiti u normalu. Kod koga si u Petrovoj?

----------


## andream

Marince, vrlo slična situacija kao i kod nas, a i pratit ćemo se za 2 tjedna u postupcima. Ovaj put je red da ostanemo trudne  :Smile: 
Koji vam je protokol u ovom nadolazećem postupku?
I moram priznati da mi je jako čudno za Dheu da te nitko nije tražio da vadiš hormone. Bar one osnovne. Mene su to uvijek tražili, pa čak sam ih trebala i ponavljati prvi dan stimuliranog ciklusa na VV-u.

----------


## Dhea

> FSH 2-5 dc, omjer LH-FSH je bitan, kao i broj antralaca koliki ti je. Di si ti ono u postupku?


LH i FSH sam vadila
LH 4,6 (fol.faza 3-12)
FSH 6,7 (fol.faza 2-12)
nemam pojma kakav bi trebao biti omjer, kao ni nista drugo o hormonima, mislila sam da mi je barem to ok
a broj antralaca, kvragu što je to? ne moraš se trudit proguglat ću malo
izgleda da ipak treba izučit mpo zanat do kraja i to u ovim poznim godinama, sad shvaćam o čemu ste pričale
inače, ja sam u petrovoj, kod profe Šim., ali i ostalih po potrebi kad njega nema
a ove hormone sam vadila onako bezveze, nisam baš bila svoja nakon zadnje stimulacije

----------


## marincezg

> Marince, vrlo slična situacija kao i kod nas, a i pratit ćemo se za 2 tjedna u postupcima. Ovaj put je red da ostanemo trudne 
> Koji vam je protokol u ovom nadolazećem postupku?
> I moram priznati da mi je jako čudno za Dheu da te nitko nije tražio da vadiš hormone. Bar one osnovne. Mene su to uvijek tražili, pa čak sam ih trebala i ponavljati prvi dan stimuliranog ciklusa na VV-u.


da bio bi red da ostanemo trudne  :Smile: 
a ovo za protokol te ne kuzim, jel mislis kaj ce mi prepisat za koristit????
ili si nekaj drugo mislila....

----------


## andream

da, protokol je što ti je dr napisao za lijekove. ja npr sada idem sa suprefactom od prvog dana i 4 gonala dnevno.

----------


## fjora

ja se rjetko uključim javljanjem, ali pratim,...
koje plodno proljeće u klubu - uporna :Heart: , Marchie37 :Heart: , goga :Heart: ab,baš mi je žao  :Sad: 
gričanka, čestitam na bebaču  :Very Happy: 
ostalima vibre ~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## ina33

> LH i FSH sam vadila
> LH 4,6 (fol.faza 3-12)
> FSH 6,7 (fol.faza 2-12)
> nemam pojma kakav bi trebao biti omjer, kao ni nista drugo o hormonima, mislila sam da mi je barem to ok


FSH i LH su ti OK, kao i omjer, nije dobro kad je FSH puno veći od LH jer ukazuje na smanjenje o. rezerve. Ali, puno bolji pokazatelj ovarijske rezerve ti je AMH (vadi se bilo koji dc u Vinogradskoj bez uputinice - oko 200 kn - ili Breyeru mislim čak 600 kn, ako se dobro sjećam - privatno je to), u kombinaciji s procjenom antralnih folikula (broj početnih folikula na poč. ciklusa). Već i u MB-u ti za ove godine kao procjenu stanja traže AMH...

----------


## Dhea

super, hvala, otići ću to izvadit u Vinogradsku
inače ako koga zanima, dobila sam preporuku prošli tjedan da je sve te nalaze najbolje vaditi po bolnicama, jer su tamo najtočniji i eventualno još u Suncu
u Breyeru navodno uopće nisu dobri, čak je i sama vlasnica nedavno išla bespotrebno na nekakvu operaciju zbog krivih nalaza iz svog laboratorija

----------


## mia74

> u Breyeru navodno uopće nisu dobri, čak je i sama vlasnica nedavno išla bespotrebno na nekakvu operaciju zbog krivih nalaza iz svog laboratorija


Potpisujem!
Ovo sam i ja čula za Breyer!

----------


## Mojca

A ja čula baš suprotno, da je Brayer najbolji od svih privatnih labova... i to od prijateljice koja ima privatnu polikiniku i isključivo njima vjeruje. 
Pa sad ti budi pametan!  :Confused: 
 :Smile:

----------


## Ginger

AuroraBlu  :Sad:  :Sad:  jako mi je žao draga
ja sam bila uvjerena da je to to....

svima iz kluba ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## frka

a propos Breyera - rodjakinji su mi u 1. trudnoci poslali tudje nalaze tumorskih markera umjesto kombiniranog probira na mail pa se uspanicila da ima tumor, a u 2. trudnoci su joj poslali krive nalaze kombiniranog prema kojima je rizik za Downov sindrom bio izrazito visok. ljudi 3 dana nisu spavali, dogovorila je amniocintezu da bi joj nakon par dana iz Breyera poslali novi mail sa njenim nalazom uz poruku da prethodni mail zanemari! bez isprike!! zvala ih je, niti telefonski se nisu ispricali sve dok nije rekla da je novinarka i da ce napraviti reportazu o labu! e tek nakon toga su se ispricali i u roku od sat vremena na njen racun uplatili novac od pretraga. toliko o Breyeru!

----------


## ina33

Džizs na ovo s Breyerom! Mislim da preporuke di privatno ići ovise i od dr-a i od dr-a - neki preferiraju Breyer, neki Sunce, neki državne, neki državnima ne vjeruju, isto je i za briseve...

----------


## marincezg

> da, protokol je što ti je dr napisao za lijekove. ja npr sada idem sa suprefactom od prvog dana i 4 gonala dnevno.


pa nije mi jos nista napisao za ljekove jer se moram javiti 3 dc a to je negdje oko 15.5. 
tako da cu onda znat sa cime startamo..... 
a prosle god. u 11. mj. sam bila na gonalima (40 kom) i slabo sam reagirala, dobili 2 js a oplod. se 1
beta 0

----------


## MASLINA1973

Ima li netko iskustva s protokolom - GonalF, Ovitrelle i Cetrotide?
Ne znam je li pri izboru lijekova dr. uzeo u obzir i moje godine (uspijemo li, rodit ću kao punopravna članica kluba 39+) :Smile:  :Smile: .
Hvala na svakoj informaciji i odgovoru :Smile:

----------


## mali-mis

> Ima li netko iskustva s protokolom - GonalF, Ovitrelle i Cetrotide?
> Ne znam je li pri izboru lijekova dr. uzeo u obzir i moje godine (uspijemo li, rodit ću kao punopravna članica kluba 39+).
> Hvala na svakoj informaciji i odgovoru


Ja sam u prvom postupku imala GonalF i Ovitrelle, dobili smo 19 od kojih je 13 oplodjeno, al su samo dva bila za vratiti, nazalost s negativnom betom, al svako tijelo je razlicito..drugi put sam umjesto Gonala dobila manopur, s objasnjenjem da kod zena s mojim JMBG bolje djeluje, rezultat 21 folikul, 19 opodjen i opet samo 2 za vratiti, 14dt beta 50, 16dt beta 111, cekam ponedjeljak za novu betu...bila sam dva u bolnici jer sam hiperstimulirana, jajnici mi rade 100 na sat, puni su folikula i imam dosta vode u trbuhu, tako drage moje da nevjerujte ginekolozima kad vam kazu da zene u nasim godinama ne mogu biti hiperstimulirane...nije ugodno, boli, al mi nije zao ako se beta nastavi duplati kako treba  :Wink:

----------


## tiki_a

mali-mis, pa to su odlične vijesti  :Very Happy:  Za betu mislim, naravno. A HS nek' što prije prođe!!!

----------


## mali-mis

> mali-mis, pa to su odlične vijesti  Za betu mislim, naravno. A HS nek' što prije prođe!!!


samo ako se nastavi duplati kako treba  :Wink: 
kad sam zavrsila na hitnoj s uzasnim bolovima u trbuhu, a posebno na desnoj strani, bila sam sigurna da je izvanmaternicna trudnoca, i onda s me prvo pregledala dva dezurna doktora, prepipali me uzduz i poprijeko, jedan je sumnjao na slijepo crijevo,drugi na vanmaternicnu ili hiperstimulaciju, onda su me poslali dalje kod ginekologa, pa me ona pitala sve i svasta, isprepila i iskljucila da je izvanmaternicna, sto je potvrdila kolordoplerom, jer je maternica ispunjena sluzi, al nije mogla locirati plod sto nije ni ocekivala jer je jako rano, ali kad je pocela snimati jajnike i otkrila masu vode i hrpu folikula...onda joj nije bilo vise nista jasno( jako je mlada ), pa je pozvala jos jednog ginekologa i onda su zakljucili da je hiperstimulacija i odlucili me ostaviti u bolnici na promatranju, pustili su me kuci za vikend, al u ponedjeljak moram ponovo na kliniku gdje sam radila oplodnju, bila sam narucena od prije za betu, al posto se zakompliciralo s HS, rekli su da ce me i oni skenirati i nekako mi vrijeme sporo prolazi nikako da dodje taj pon.da vidim jel se beta dupla...a HS ce vec proci, prije ili poslije, vazno je drzati pod kontrolom da vode ne ode na pluca

----------


## taca70

Mali-mis, ti si stvarno fenomen. Mi se ovdje uglavnom grcevito borimo za svaku js. ~~~~~~~ za lijepu betu u pon.
Maslina1973, ja sam bila u protokolu sa Cetrotide ali nije dobro ispalo. Dobili 4js, 1 zametak i na kraju nix. Nakon 49 amp. Gonala i Menopura jako los rezultat. Medutim, ima razlicitih iskustava, meni izgleda taj protokol ne pase. Cak sam i na dugi puno bolje reagirala i imala bolje zametke.

----------


## MASLINA1973

Mali-mis, sretno!!!
Taca70, hvala. Objema vam hvala.

Mali-mis, zar dr nije mogao spriječiti hospitalizaciju?

----------


## m arta

mali-mis, sretno da se beta dobro dupla i da prođe HS.  :Klap:

----------


## mali-mis

[QUOTE=taca70;1884725]Mali-mis, ti si stvarno fenomen. Mi se ovdje uglavnom grcevito borimo za svaku js. ~~~~~~~ za lijepu betu u pon.
QUOTE]

Taca hvala za ¨~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~, a ne znam jesam li fenomen ili ne, al ja mislim da se na mome primjeru moze vidjeti cijeli besmisao hrvatskog zakona o oplodnji max 3 jajne stanice, po njemu bi ja morala vjerojatno u sam proces stimulaciju bezbroj puta, prije no sto bi dobili oplodjene stanice za transfer...a sve mi koje smo probale stimulaciju znamo da sam proces nije jednostavan ni bezbolan...nasi politicari su totalno u banani i ovakve zakone nebi uopce smijeli donositi bez konzultacija sa strukom. UZAS

----------


## mali-mis

> Mali-mis, sretno!!!
> Taca70, hvala. Objema vam hvala.
> 
> Mali-mis, zar dr nije mogao spriječiti hospitalizaciju?


Hvala maslina.
sta mislis konkretno s ovim zar dr nije mogao sprijeciti hospitalizaciju?

@marta hvala i tebi, dobre misli i pozitivna energija mi je svakako potrebna :Saint:

----------


## mare41

mali-mis, zaista je sreća što živite u normalnoj državi gdje ti oplode sve jajne stanice, zaista ne znam kako bi prošla kod nas (tako kako si opisala). A nemaš PCO(S)? A s koliko menopura dnevno si završila s HS? Jel se sad smirilo? Zaista ti želim od srca da ne ponoviš scenarij od naše AB koja je imala iste bete ko ti, i navijam da sutrašnja beta bude prekrasna!

----------


## andream

nama kao 39+ klubovskim pacijenticama ovakav rezultat na žalost je science fiction, jer većina nas ima zapravo i ima do tri jajne stanice po postupku (ja sam prošli put imala jedva jednu u stimuliranom), pa ispada da je svejedno liječim li se ovdje ili vani, kojeg li apsurda. jedino što sam se uspjela izboriti ovdje je jača stimulacija koju sam dobila od bolnice a i umjesto decapeptyla koristit ću suprefact. 
Mali mis, ~~~~~~~~~~~ za uspješnu trudnoću, vjerujem da će sve biti OK a i dobro da si na praćenju i pod nadzorom.

----------


## tiki_a

Ovako puno folikula ili js sa 40+ je uvijek bilo u kombinaciji s PCOS, za to sam jedino čula. mali-mis~~~~za ponedjeljak!
MASLINA1973, jedini postupak s cetrotide + gonali meni nije bio dobar, odužio se za 4 ili 5 dana i dobili smo samo jedan zametak. Ali to ne znači da za tebe ne bi bio dobar.

----------


## Mojca

Mali-mis, prvo dobro nam došla, pratim te od prvog dana, ali sam smotana pa sam ti propustila poželjeti dobrodošlicu (bar mi se tako čini). Držim fige da ti se beta lijepo podupla i da nas sve razveseliš lijepim brojem sutra.  :Smile:  



> nasi politicari su totalno u banani i ovakve zakone nebi uopce smijeli donositi bez konzultacija sa strukom. UZAS


... zakonodavac smatra da je struka rekla svoje, samo što je u ovoj tužnoj državi ispalo da je struka samo jedan čovjek, a i taj ima varljivo mišljenje.  :Mad:   Sretna si da si u postupku u normalnom djeliću svijeta. Vibram za tebe. ~~~~~~~~!  :Very Happy: 

Curke drage, držim fige za sve, lijepo je bilo krenulo s betama ovog proljeća, još ne vjerujem da Aurorin postupak u Citu nije bio dobitni, ali sam sigurna da je to samo mali crni oblak u ovom klubu i da će veeeliko sunce skoro svima zasjati.   :Heart:

----------


## Dhea

Mali-mis ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za poduplanu betu i školsku trudnoću!!!
cure, meni otkazan prirodnjak ovaj mjesec. unatoč prvobitnom optimizmu na 1. folikuolmetriji 9 dc, nakon dva dana na 2. folikulometriji pokazalo se da su folikule iste veličine, što znači da ne rastu. ništa mi tu nije jasno. imam osjećaj da unatoč želji, moj organizam štrajka. je li to posljedica stimulacije prije mjesec dana? dr mi nije dao nikakvo objašnjenje, nego me poslao ponovo vaditi prolaktin, pa ćemo nakon toga razgovarati

----------


## MASLINA1973

[QUOTE=mali-mis;1884905]Hvala maslina.
sta mislis konkretno s ovim zar dr nije mogao sprijeciti hospitalizaciju?


Zar ti nije mogao smanjiti dozu? Možda pitanje nije na mjestu, ali nisam još bila na IVF, pa ne znam točno. Jesam li u krivu ako mislim da se svakodnevnim pregledima može pratiti rast folikula i prilagođavati terapija stanju/dobi?

----------


## taca70

Dhea, ciklusi nakon stimulacije su inace kriticni, moze biti super kvalitetna js a moze biti i kao kod tebe sada. Ja sam imala dobar ciklus ali nam je js zbrisala prije punkcije. Tako je to s prirodnjacima, 50% uopce ne dode do ET-a.

----------


## ina33

Mali-mis, držim palčeve za sve!!! Ti si fakat prvi slučaj HS-a u našoj dobi koji sam na forumu vidila (imam slične reakcije, ali se HS smiri unutar 3 dana)!

----------


## mare41

i ovdje podsjećam da ide akcija: Kolica na sunce (ili trbuhe na sunce ili srca nas čekalica na sunce :Smile: ) http://forum.roda.hr/threads/65233-n...05.-na-Bundeku

----------


## gričanka

*Mali-mis* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za duplanje bete i da HS prođe!
*Fjora* ...  :Kiss:  ... baš mi je drago kad se malo javiš u klub!
Koke, svima  :Love:

----------


## tiki_a

I od mene  :Kiss:  za fjoru.
Dhea, u mom zadnjem pokušaju čistog prirodnjaka dogodilo se isto. Dva folikula ostala na 10 mm. Ne čini mi se da je u pitanju neki veći problem, to se događa...
Kokičice  :Heart:

----------


## mali-mis

Nikako da rascistimo sitaciju jesam trudna ili je nesto krivo u pitanju. Juce je mi se zamracilo kad sam vidjela da je beta oko 200, tako da nisam zapamtila koliko iznad 200....doktorica mi je rekla, da moze biti da sam jedna od onih zena koje stvaraju malo hcg u pocetku i kod kojih se dupla tek svaki 3 dan, al me pripremila na izvanmaternicnu trudnocu, skenirala me al je jos prerano da bi bilo sto vidjela, beta i pregled ponovo u cetvrtak, a ja sam na pola luda....
Evo malo sam se izjadala, pokusavam se skulirat i prihvatiti sitaciju, al mi bas i ne uspijeva....
HS je malo uspotila i spala, sto je dobro
Svima pozdrav i hvala za~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
malo~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za sve one kojima treba

----------


## ina33

Mali-mis, vibrice, mislim da je sada objektivno još bilo što teško reći i da će vrijeme donijeti razrješenje ~~~!

----------


## mali-mis

Hvala Ina....al me ubi to cekanje....a znam da nema drugog rijesenja, nego cekati

----------


## mare41

mali-mis, mi smo svi na čekanju, i to već duže vrijeme, čekamo s tobom pa bar tako da si malo olakšamo :Heart:

----------


## mali-mis

> mali-mis, mi smo svi na čekanju, i to već duže vrijeme, čekamo s tobom pa bar tako da si malo olakšamo


Znam Mare da smo svi na cekanju, al dodju oni dani kad covjek vise ne moze, kad si umoran od cekanja i nadanja i strepnji, kad bi se najradije probudio, sve zaboravio i poceo opet disati punim plucima, al isto tako znam da ce ti dani proci i kad ce mi biti lijepo sto opet nesto cekam
Na zalost tezak je ovaj nas svijet cekanja i nadam se da cemo ipak na kraju svi docekati ono sto cekamo, samo u nasem klubu vrijeme radi protiv nas  :Sad: 
Aj sto sam danas negativna...

----------


## tiki_a

mali-mis  :Love: ~~~~~da sve krene u pozitivnom smjeru.

----------


## Mimek

mali misu ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ ne, ne biti negativna saaaamo pozitiva

stavi ružičaste naočale na nos i pjevaj i do sljedeće bete samo pjevaj, pleši i slušaj dragu muziku. to će pokrenuti bebu garant

----------


## Marnie

mali-mis saljem ti hrpu ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ i kao što je Mimek rekla: samo pozitiva, nikakve crne misli  :Smile: .

Svim dragim curama iz kluba hrpa~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za sva čekanja (a i za moje čekanje - poslovica kaže strpljen-spašen - ja bih trebala imati već desetoro djece kao nagradu za toliko strpljenja i čekanja  :Laughing: )

----------


## Charlie

*mali-mis* ~~~~~~~~~~ i da ti čekanje brzo prođe ~~~~~~~~
*Marnie* što se kod vas događa?
Ja imam pauzu pred Mb, nekako mi paše jer je na poslu gužvetina i slabo stignem čak i na forum.
Svima  :Heart:

----------


## Mojca

Mali mis, evo još jedne navijačice s pozitivom, vibricama i dobrim željama. ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~!

----------


## mare41

Mimek, dugo te ne vidjesmo i meni senilnoj ispale tvoje ružičaste naočale, ajmo svi think pink (ne zezam se, stvarno te slušam :Smile: ). I jedva čekam da se forumska kava pomakne i da vidimo tebe i tvoju krasnu djecu.

----------


## Dhea

> u mom zadnjem pokušaju čistog prirodnjaka dogodilo se isto. Dva folikula ostala na 10 mm.


da, baš tako su i kod mene bila dva po 10 mm i tako su ostala. jučer napravila test i stvarno nema ovulacije. danas sam ponovo vadila prolaktin, prof. je tražio ono nekakvo posebno vađenje s ležanjem i cjevčicom, ali to u petrovoj ne rade nego samo na rebru i treba se prvo naručit, pa onda još i čekat 2 tjedna, mislim...izvadila sam svejedno opet u petrovoj i ispalo je:
prolaktin 35,4 (ref. 4-23)
prolaktin nakon taloženja 18,4 (ref. 4-23)
sad sam totalno zbunjena, nemam pojma što znači ovo s taloženjem??

Mali-miš, smiri se još malo ovih dana, nemoj odmah tako negativno, ne mora biti sve tako crno. nama su objasnili da se ta beta nikad baš tako pravilno ne dupla i da je sasvim ok ako se
dnevno povisi za 30% !
!!!!!

----------


## tiki_a

Dhea, i kod mene tada LH nije pokazala O...Što se prolaktina tiče, da, malo zbunjuje jer prvi je nešto povišen, a drugi ok. Zapravo s time nemam iskustva jer mjerila sam ga samo jednom i to nakon turbo stresne večeri (noći) zbog problema u susjedstvu (hitna, policija...); jutro nakon prolaktin super. Možda sam pogriješila što ga nisam više puta kontrolirala i na bolji način  :Undecided:

----------


## Mimek

i ja jedva čekam vidjeti vas... već mi duže vrijeme falite, ali šta ću... 

Kad meni padnu moje očale sada mi ih vrati mala veselka koja ima krezubi osmijeh od uha do uha.
Ne znam da li će onaj stariji biti zainteresiran jer on ti je sad u nekom svom filmu, a baš bi mogao kojoj od vas fragminka zaprijetiti "kvalitetnim jajnim stanicama"  :Smile:

----------


## Mimek

tiki_a kad vidim tvoj potpis vidim jednu "strašnu" žensku koju bi baš voljela upoznati. Mislim da ti puno nas skida kapu  :Naklon: 

Ajde počasti nas  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## Mojca

> tiki_a kad vidim tvoj potpis vidim jednu "strašnu" žensku koju bi baš voljela upoznati. Mislim da ti puno nas skida kapu 
> 
> Ajde počasti nas


Potpisujem!  :Heart:

----------


## Shanti

Najdraže koke, kad god svratim vidim da je živahna akcija...  :Heart:

----------


## aleksandraj

> tiki_a kad vidim tvoj potpis vidim jednu "strašnu" žensku koju bi baš voljela upoznati. Mislim da ti puno nas skida kapu 
> 
> Ajde počasti nas


 :Yes:  potpisujem u potpunosti. I zao mi je sto kava nije 16. ili 17. jer sam tada u ZG, ali bit ce dana

----------


## andream

> tiki_a kad vidim tvoj potpis vidim jednu "strašnu" žensku koju bi baš voljela upoznati. Mislim da ti puno nas skida kapu 
> 
> Ajde počasti nas


I ja ovo svakako potpisujem. 
Nego, tko je u klubu u akciji ili to bude ovaj mjesec? Ja mislim da ću se još dobrano načekati jer mi je O bila dosta kasno, ako je i bila... ma nekako se više time i ne zamaram, kao da se polako "otpuštam" pred postupak.

----------


## aleksandraj

Evo ja se nadam (jos od travnja) ako dobijem m. Od veljace nista - pms i kada trebam prokrvariti pojavi se par kapi krvi i to je to. Ili sam za otpisati  :Shock:  ili opet imam problema sa ciklusima (to me muci od 31. godine). Pricala sam s dr. i on je rekao da pokusam izazvati krvarenje i krenuti s femarom. Mislim da cu ipak prvo izvaditi horone iako kada vidim nalaz hormona, najradije bih digla ruke od svega - FSH visok

----------


## tiki_a

Mimek, vezano za tvoj komentar, zapravo bi mi u potpisu trebalo biti mali-miš  :Grin: 
aleksandraj, čest je u ovom klubu taj osjećaj, ja sam već nekoliko puta dizala ruke od svega, sada kao za ozbiljno iako me stalno nešto kljucka da probam još jednom (stalno taj "još jednom"). Ali u svakom slučaju polako dobivam želju i za druge stvari u životu, a ne samo MPO pa MPO... Moje O izgleda i ovaj mjesec nije bilo. Krene druga linija i naredni dan očekujem tamno tamno kad ništa  :Mad:

----------


## mali-mis

Danasnja beta 635 i jos uvijek status Q, mada se probudjena nada podgrijava  :Smile:  Nova beta u utorak. 
Zelim se svima zahvaliti na dobrodoslici i podrsci, znam da dugujem odgovor na neka pitanja, nisam zaboravila odgovorit cu cim prije uhvatim malo volje i vremena.  :Wink:

----------


## ina33

Mali-mis, sretno!!! Ne mogu ti komentirat betu, jer te nisam baš ful popratila i trebao bi mi podsjetnik - tad i tad toliko i toliko, pa za svaku dva dana toliko, plus koliko je to nakon transfera koliko starih embrija (3. dana/5. dana). Ali, ništa što ti ja mogu reći vjerojatno nije drugačije što se doktori izjašnjavaju, najpotrebnija ti je sreća, zato ti nju najviše želim!!!

----------


## mare41

mali-mis, jako lijepi porast u 72 sata, od 200 do 635. Navijamo jakooooo za ponovno vađenje, kad ćeš vadit?

----------


## Mojca

> mali-mis, jako lijepi porast u 72 sata, od 200 do 635. Navijamo jakooooo za ponovno vađenje, kad ćeš vadit?


Držim fige!  :Smile:

----------


## The Margot

Ja još nemam 39 – za 4 mjeseca ću imati, ali se nadam da mogu svejedno pitati nešto vas koje ste puno duže u MPO i puno više toga znate: 
znači; imala sam 1 IVF dugi protokol (decapeptyl + gonali 225 / 22 dana) u MB na kojem sam imala dosta folikula (ono što se sjećam da su izbrojali je bilo 10ak); na kraju su mi uspjeli punktirati samo jedan jajnik jer su tvrdili da mi je onaj drugi čudno smješten. Kako god bilo; dobila sam samo 4 stanice sa jednog jajnika od kojeg se oplodila samo jedna, beta 1,2... Drugi pokušaj kod dr Reša – kraći protokol 4 Merionala 9 dana + Orgalutran 3 kom; loše sam reagirala, folikula na jednom jajniku nije niti bilo, a na ovom koji je bio kao nedostupan samo 2-3, na punkciji samo jedna jajna stanica – nije se oplodila. Dobro je to što je dr Reš uspio punktirati što u MB nisu uspjeli. 
Inače, nikada ništa nije otkriveno niti kod muža niti kod mene; radila sam imunološke, HSG, sve žive hormone...sve uredno. 
Zanima me, ako mi možete pomoći; znači osim AMH – da li postoji neki test koji govori o kvaliteti (ne samo o zalihama) jajnih stanica? Kada se nekoga svrstava u low respondere? Ima li još nekoga među vama da je loše reagirao na Meionale, tj Menopure, (jer svi kažu kako se u pravilu dobro na njih reagira)?
Hvala na bilo kakvom info...

----------


## ina33

Ne, na žalost, nema testa koji govori o kvaliteti stanica (NIJEDAN, garantirano, ispilala sam doktore na tu temu, a to bi tek bila ključna vodilja nekima za odluku odustati/nastaviti). Samo ima saznanje da što je žena starija, kvaliteta js u pravilu (U PRAVILU, ima iznimaka i uspjeha iz prve u dobi 39+) opada, kao i kvantiteta. Evo dobrog članka na tu temu, čak se i vide te razlike u kvaliteti JS:

http://www.roda.hr/tekstovi.php?Teks...=185&Show=1222

U pravilu, ne zna se može li se uopće na kvalitetu js nešto utjecati, postoje neke teorije da tome pomaže pijenje dhea pripravka ili jedenje crvenog mesa - imaš od Kala, nuspojava - povećan libido i akne (kod nekih). I postoje isto teorije kako eventualno boostati broj folikula u stimulaciji (o tome više pitaj dr. R-a).

----------


## ina33

E, i navodno apstinencija od mliječnih proizvoda pomaže (valjda zbog hormona u mlijeku).

----------


## ina33

E, da, potoje ti i neke teorije da bi baš za low respondere/žene u godinama - trebalo krenut makar s miksom gonala i menopura, ili čistim gonalima, *a bez menopura/merionala barem prvih 4-5 dana stimulacije* zaboravila sam razlog zašto baš nije dobar taj miks FSH-a i LH-a koji sadrže menopuri/merionali kod low respondera/visoke dobi... Sve ti je to hanging in the air.... Tvoja iduća stimulacija i AMH dat će ti odgovor na pitanja jesi li low responder ili ne, po meni da (sudeći po sadašnjim reakcijama), ali, na kraju, ništa to nije jednoznačno povezano sa zatrudnjivanjem.

----------


## The Margot

znači za žene u kasnijoj dobi nije upitna samo količina, već i kvaliteta j. stanica... Zapravo, više kvaliteta nego količina. No baš odlično. ... :Shock:

----------


## ina33

Da, i to nije za bečit oči, na žalost, nego normalno, prirodno i očekivano (smajlić koji grli drugoga).

Evo odličnog linka vezano za ovarijsku rezervu i plodnost u visokoj reproduktivnoj dobi, što ne znači da nema uspjeha u dobi 39+, ali je ipak bitno rjeđi, zbog prirodnih okolnosti vezano za žensku plodnost:

http://kutak.forumotion.com/t576-pov...ijalne-rezerve

----------


## The Margot

da mogu, maknula bih taj izbečeni smajlić, sorry... krivi odabir...  :Love:

----------


## ina33

Ma daj (oni što se grle). Probaj malo zavrtit više protokola, iskristalizirat će ti se tvoj daljnji put, izvadi i taj AMH, jer bi on mogao biti vodilja i eventualno poštedan po tvoje financije (usmjerit će te eventualno na prirodnjake, ili na malo više ciljane stimulacije ili na slabije stimulacije koje se vrte ovdje, u Hrvatskoj, neke žene naše dobi imaju puno bolju reakciju na klomifene par gonala, nego na veliki šut full-blown hormonske stimulacije s po 4-5 ampula gonala, koji se vrte vani i skuplji su u smislu troška postupka i love potrošene za lijekove). Ipak, unatoč svim tim markerima, ne može se sve znati tipa kristalna kugla, i treba vritt stvari po sistemu pokušaj-pogreška, koji put. Sretno!!!

----------


## tiki_a

> mali-mis, jako lijepi porast u 72 sata, od 200 do 635. Navijamo jakooooo za ponovno vađenje, kad ćeš vadit?


Potpisujem!!! I moram dodati da me pogled na betu ispunio jako dobrim osjećajem. mali-mis ~~~~~~za dalje.
The Margot dobro nam došla!

----------


## mali-mis

> mali-mis, zaista je sreća što živite u normalnoj državi gdje ti oplode sve jajne stanice, zaista ne znam kako bi prošla kod nas (tako kako si opisala). A nemaš PCO(S)? A s koliko menopura dnevno si završila s HS? Jel se sad smirilo? Zaista ti želim od srca da ne ponoviš scenarij od naše AB koja je imala iste bete ko ti, i navijam da sutrašnja beta bude prekrasna!


Mare nemam PCO, iako sam pojacano dlakava i malo elegantnije popunjena, te imam problem s kontroliranjem jedenja kolicine uh, tako da sam zbilja mislila da imam PCO, sto su ljecnici odlucno odbili, a moram napomenuti da mi menga nikad nije kasnila...i da mi zbilja na svakom pregledu naglase da mi po jajnicima i maternici nebi dali vise od trideset godina, al su mi isto tako rekli da do sad nisu imali ovakav slucaj kao sto sam im ja,ne znam jel me to treba tjesiti ili zabrinjavati. HS se sad smirila i to mi je jako veliko olaksanje
Sto se tice menopura, koliko sam skuzila po vasem pisanju, ovdje je drugacije pakiran, ja sam morala izmjesati dvije injekcije otopine s jednom ampulom praha i ta mjesavina mi je trajala ca.7 dana.Prvih osam dana sam koristila 187,5 internacionalnih jedinica dnevno, a poslije jos 3 dana 150ij dnevno. Prosli put sam bila na Gonalu i imala istu dozu, s tim da sam 9 dana bila 187.5, a onda jos 4 dana na 150 ij. Gonal je bio kao kemiska na koju sam stavila samo iglu i okrenula koja mi koncentracija treba, tako da kod njega nema mijesanja-milina-

----------


## mali-mis

> Mali-mis, prvo dobro nam došla, pratim te od prvog dana, ali sam smotana pa sam ti propustila poželjeti dobrodošlicu (bar mi se tako čini). Držim fige da ti se beta lijepo podupla i da nas sve razveseliš lijepim brojem sutra.  
> 
> ... zakonodavac smatra da je struka rekla svoje, samo što je u ovoj tužnoj državi ispalo da je struka samo jedan čovjek, a i taj ima varljivo mišljenje.   Sretna si da si u postupku u normalnom djeliću svijeta. Vibram za tebe. ~~~~~~~~! 
> 
> Curke drage, držim fige za sve, lijepo je bilo krenulo s betama ovog proljeća, još ne vjerujem da Aurorin postupak u Citu nije bio dobitni, ali sam sigurna da je to samo mali crni oblak u ovom klubu i da će veeeliko sunce skoro svima zasjati.


Mojca zalosno je da se misljenje jednoga covjeka uvazava za ispravno, zaista sam ogorcena na nas zakon i pratim vas i divim vam se da imate volje na takav nacin se boriti s jedne strane s neplodnoscu, a s druge sa idiotskim zakonima, super mi je kad zakone o neplodnosti donose ljudi koji nemaju veze s neplodnoscu, mislim  :Sad: 
Nije da ja zivim bas u najidealnijem dijelu svijeta po tom pitanju, al je u svakom slucaju puno idealniji i bolji od hrvatske.

----------


## taca70

Sve cesce cujem da je svaki ciklus prica za sebe i da se prije postupka svakako preporucuje napraviti UZV i prebrojati antralce pa ako je situacija ok krenuti u stimulaciju ili cekati bolje dane. Medutim, rekla bih da je to kod nasih dr prije izuzetak nego pravilo.
Ina, mislim da su Gonali bolji za nas u pocetku stimulacije jer imamo oslabljene FSH receptore a tada nam je FSH najbitniji da se izdvoji sto vise folikula a kasnije ih s dodatkom LH poticemo da bolje sazriju. Tako nekako....
mali-mis, ~~~~~ da sve bude ok i da te zivci posluze do iduce bete.

----------


## mali-mis

[QUOTE=MASLINA1973;1885197]


> Hvala maslina.
> sta mislis konkretno s ovim zar dr nije mogao sprijeciti hospitalizaciju?
> 
> 
> Zar ti nije mogao smanjiti dozu? Možda pitanje nije na mjestu, ali nisam još bila na IVF, pa ne znam točno. Jesam li u krivu ako mislim da se svakodnevnim pregledima može pratiti rast folikula i prilagođavati terapija stanju/dobi?


Mozda su me mogli staviti u kratki postupak, al mislim da su se bojali da zbog mojih godina nece biti dovoljno jajnih stanica  :Wink: 
Kad su u kontroli folikula, vidjeli da ih imam puno, mogli su prekinuti terapiju sto je vrlo nepopularno i ne rado rade, njihova procijena je bila da ako dodje do trudnoce doci ce i do  HS, koja ovdje nuzno zlo, al ne steti trudnoci. Kod HS je jako jako vazno piti jako puno tekucine i jesti jako, jako puno proteina, jer je onda reakcija blaza i brze prodje.

----------


## mali-mis

> Mali-mis, držim palčeve za sve!!! Ti si fakat prvi slučaj HS-a u našoj dobi koji sam na forumu vidila (imam slične reakcije, ali se HS smiri unutar 3 dana)!


Ina reakcija se tek razvije u pravom smislu kod trudnoce, jer jajnici pod utjecajem hcg, nastavljaju s pojacanim radom i razvojom i zrenjem zaostalih manjih i malih folikula

----------


## mali-mis

> tiki_a kad vidim tvoj potpis vidim jednu "strašnu" žensku koju bi baš voljela upoznati. Mislim da ti puno nas skida kapu 
> 
> Ajde počasti nas


Potpisujem...ja joj se divim svaki put kad vidim njen potpis i mislim se kako te nije sramota kukat i biti nestrpljiva, koliko je ona morala imati strpljenja i cekanja.
Stvarno si zena zmaj tiki, respekt

----------


## mali-mis

> Mali-mis, sretno!!! Ne mogu ti komentirat betu, jer te nisam baš ful popratila i trebao bi mi podsjetnik - tad i tad toliko i toliko, pa za svaku dva dana toliko, plus koliko je to nakon transfera koliko starih embrija (3. dana/5. dana). Ali, ništa što ti ja mogu reći vjerojatno nije drugačije što se doktori izjašnjavaju, najpotrebnija ti je sreća, zato ti nju najviše želim!!!


Ina zaista ti hvala na lijepim zeljama, a ja se druge bete uopce ne sijecam i prva je zapravo bila 60, a ne 50, krivo mi je rekla medicinska preko telefona...doktori su mi rekli da je sve moguce i da se nadaju ako je trudnoca u maternici da ce iduci tjedan moci nesto vidjeti..tako da za sad jos nemam nikakvih garancija ni od koga, sve je to rizik koji sam spremna preuzeti i nositi dalje...al mi ova vasa podrska ovdje znaci jako puno.
Pozdrav i hvala puno svima  :Smile:

----------


## mali-mis

> znači za žene u kasnijoj dobi nije upitna samo količina, već i kvaliteta j. stanica... Zapravo, više kvaliteta nego količina. No baš odlično. ...


Nazalost Margot, s godinama kvalitet js jako opada, a za zene preko 40 ljecnici kazu, da kvalitet opada od ciklusa do ciklusa, tj. svaki mijesec  :Sad: 
Pusenje dokazano jako smanjuje kvalitetu js

----------


## mare41

hvala tebi, mišić, na pisanju, i vidiš već da u forumskom društvu čekanje brže prolazi, držimo fige do neba!

----------


## mali-mis

> Sve cesce cujem da je svaki ciklus prica za sebe i da se prije postupka svakako preporucuje napraviti UZV i prebrojati antralce pa ako je situacija ok krenuti u stimulaciju ili cekati bolje dane. Medutim, rekla bih da je to kod nasih dr prije izuzetak nego pravilo.
> Ina, mislim da su Gonali bolji za nas u pocetku stimulacije jer imamo oslabljene FSH receptore a tada nam je FSH najbitniji da se izdvoji sto vise folikula a kasnije ih s dodatkom LH poticemo da bolje sazriju. Tako nekako....
> mali-mis, ~~~~~ da sve bude ok i da te zivci posluze do iduce bete.


Hvala Taco i sad sam se malo opustila, zapravo dosta...cak sam se napokon nakon dugog vremena danas usudila najest do mile volje  :Wink: 

Al ovo sa UZV prije stimulacije, ne kuzim...nije valjda da se kod nas krece sa stimulacijom prije UZV????
Ovdje je postupak sl. nazoves kliniku na dan kad si dobio mens. i zelis u postupak, ostavis poruku sa svojim podacima, ako imaju mijesta da te prime taj mijesec u postupak, nazovu te i kazu kad trebas doci na UVZ, ako je na UZV sve ok s jajnicima i maternicom, dobijes plan i program, prvo ide stimulacija 21 dan ciklusa min.2 tjedna-ako se radi o dugom postupku, nakon toga ponovo UZV i ako je sve kako treba biti pocima bockanje+stimulacija s manjom dozom, pa onda opetUZV itd.
Pa kako te mogu staviti na stimulaciju ako te ne pregledaju i jajnici i maternica nisu spremni???? ne kuzim ili sam skuzila pogresno

----------


## taca70

mali-mis, dobro si skuzila. Znam masu zena u mojoj Klinici koje napamet krecu u stimulaciju jer lijekove dobiju po 2mj. unaprijed a termin 6mj. ranije. Mene moj dr vise prati valjda jer sam sklonija cistama zbog kojih mi je jednom prekinut postupak a 2 puta odgadan.

----------


## Jelena

mali mis, ali svejedno naši postižu bolje rezultate nego što ostali postižu s 3 jajne stanice, tako da je sve super kod nas.

----------


## mali-mis

> mali mis, ali svejedno naši postižu bolje rezultate nego što ostali postižu s 3 jajne stanice, tako da je sve super kod nas.


Statistika je cudna stvar koja se moze prilagoditi po potrebi ovisno koji se parametri koriste u statistickim izracunima  :Undecided:  tako da tim rezultatima i ne vjerujem bas jako puno, posebno kad ih usporedim s nekim drugim u nekim razvijenijim zemljama, demokracijama i medicinama

*Taca* ovo mi je sad stvarno otkrice i katastrofa, pa ne mozes napamet poceti s stimulacijom, pa eto ako upali upalilo je....zaista je pravo cudo da postizu ikakve rezultate....

----------


## andream

> mali-mis, dobro si skuzila. Znam masu zena u mojoj Klinici koje napamet krecu u stimulaciju jer lijekove dobiju po 2mj. unaprijed a termin 6mj. ranije. Mene moj dr vise prati valjda jer sam sklonija cistama zbog kojih mi je jednom prekinut postupak a 2 puta odgadan.


 Evo ja npr sada idem u postupak bez ikakvih provjera, odnosno dr je obavio pregled prije mjesec dana (kad sam trebala za par dana imati stimulirani ciklus koji sam odgodila za ovaj mjesec). Kad sam zvala rečeno mi je da ne moram opet dolaziti na UZV. Ja doduše nikad nisam imala ni cisti niti bilo kakvih drugih problema, ali ipak...

----------


## mare41

andream, nije uzv samo zbog cisti i problema nego primarno da se vidi kakav je ciklus, koliko antralnih i da li pustit taj ili čekat drugi, al kao što ste već rekle- u bolnicama ne ide tako, kod privatnika da. Mlađe cure imaju konstantne cikluse pa im to nije tako važno, al kod nas bi se trebalo ravnati samo po antralnima i onda stimulirati.
mali-mis, kod nas, pogotovo za starije, nisu dobri dugi protokoli i većina starijih je u kratkim, al svejedno se stigne napraviti uzv (koji se najčešće preskoči), i ja sam se na početku čudila kako se sve radi na slijepo (pa sam se prestala čudit, ide se na sistem pokušaja i pogrešaka-ili uspjeha :Smile: ).

----------


## Jelena

> tako da tim rezultatima i ne vjerujem bas jako puno, posebno kad ih usporedim s nekim drugim u nekim razvijenijim zemljama, demokracijama i medicinama
> 
> [


mali mis, na žalost kod nas ima onih koji zbilja vjeruju našim friziranim statistikama i guraju glavu u pijesak  :Sad:

----------


## Reni76

> usmjerit će te eventualno na prirodnjake, ili na malo više ciljane stimulacije ili na slabije stimulacije koje se vrte ovdje, u Hrvatskoj, neke žene naše dobi imaju puno bolju reakciju na klomifene par gonala


Ovo bi htjela potvrditi jer se to pokazalo u mom slučaju.

Ne spadam po godinama u ovu grupu, ali s obzirom na moj nizak AMH i količinu postupaka, mogla bi se nekako tu uglaviti.
Želim samo reći da sam prošla jako puno kombinacija stimulacija, i upravo su mi zbog godina šibali duge protokole (MB) i kombinacija suspresija od 21. dc prethodnog, pa nakon toga Menopur/Gonal. Reagirala sam strašno, folikuli uopće nisu rasli, ili su narasli bez j.s. Ma, definitivno za poluditi i odustati od svega.

Onda me je dr. A poslao da vadim AMH, i naravno nizak.
Nakon toga pokušali smo sa prirodnjacima, 6 mjeseci zaredom i ništa. Samo u jednom ciklusu jedna j.s., i oplodila se i vraćen mi jedan embrij, ali ništa.
Muka Živa, sa tim prirodnjacima, a ja sam iz Slavonije tako da sam većinom bila u vlaku.

Dobitna kombinacija kao osobe sa niskim AMH-om: klomifeni od 3 dc do mislim negdje do 8-9 dc i nakon toga Menopuri  + (zaboravila sam ime suspresije koja se daje na VV-u, a nije Decapeptyl i nije Suprefact).
Uglavnom Decapeptyl i Suprefact su mi sve uništavali.
Možda ću nekome pomoći da ne luta tako dugo u MPO-vodama.

----------


## mare41

Joj, Reni, doktorirali smo ovdje te (kratke) protokole :Smile: , izgleda da se najbolje pokazao cito protokolo: femara+menopuri+cetrotide kao supresija, tako nam je Mojca trudna :Smile:  (a nekima je malo falilo :Sad: ). Kakvi su tvoji planovi za dalje? Ima ovdje dosta 39 minus curica, ali low respondera i/ili niskih AMH-ova pa ostani s nama u društvu :Smile: .

----------


## Reni76

E, da dobivala sam Cetrotide i imala sam čak oko 6-7 folikula, i 4 j.s., čak se sve tri oplodile.
Kada se femara počinje davati?

Hvala na pozivu!  :Kiss:

----------


## ina33

> Ina reakcija se tek razvije u pravom smislu kod trudnoce, jer jajnici pod utjecajem hcg, nastavljaju s pojacanim radom i razvojom i zrenjem zaostalih manjih i malih folikula


Sve ti ja to znam u teoriji i praksi, što svojoj, što od drugih - evo, nakon te punkcije 21 js i blago povećanih jajnika u dobi 40+ ja sam bila trudna, tj. 14 dana nakon transfera blastocista sam imala betu oko 300, pa opet nije bilo HS, tad sam imala biokemijsku jer je beta za 2 dana bila 333, a za tipa 4-5 dana bila 17 pa je onda uslijedila menga.

Inače, popratila sam slučaj mlade žene, trudne u početku s trojkama!!! (Denny) kojoj se HS u trudnoći smanjila, a ja je već otpisala i prije čekanja bete čim je napisala da joj je bolje i ostala sam paf kad sam skužila da niti tri ploda koji su joj "pumpali" betu nisu utjecali na to da se HS pogorša, doduše, ako dobro shvaćam, nije imala PCOS.

Sretno! Jel' vadiš betu s razmakom od 2 dana ili? U biti, baš kad sam jučer razmišljala, ja sam skoro sve dg i operativne postupke i dijapazon uredne (iz koje imam kćer iz FET-a) i patoloških trudnoća (missed, biokemijska, blighted ovum u uspješnoj trudnoći s kćeri koja je počela kao blizanačka) prošla, osim vanmaternične, nadam se da neću tu doživit.

----------


## ina33

Inače, to pravilo stoji, u pravu si - za većinu trudnoća pogoršava simptome HS-a, ali evo, ovaj slučaj od Denny mi je bio šokantan jer se žalila na simptome HS-a - napet trbuh i sl., a par dana prije bete napisala da joj je bolje i da se sve smirilo, ja je u glavi otpisala - ono, nema šanse da je trudna - a ona objavila beturinu i poslije se pokazala tri srca, ali je jedno odustalo putem, tako da je rodila dvojke.

----------


## Reni76

Planiram odmarati do jeseni, malo sam umorna, ali nakon par ciklusa, koliko mi preporučuju nakon kiretaže,
malo ćemo se igrati doma  :Cool: . Baš sam se zaželila svoga dragog.
Od svih ti postupaka, kao da nemam seksualni život.
Na jesen ponovo na VV, i ići ćemo na ovu dobitnu stimulaciju i pripremiti
Heparin/ Fragmin.
Slijedeći tjedan će mi biti gotov nalaz PHD, pa ćemo vidjeti šta se desilo mrvicama, da li je koromosomska greška ili je trombofilija.

----------


## ina33

> ...izgleda da se najbolje pokazao cito protokolo: femara+menopuri+cetrotide kao supresija, tako nam je Mojca trudna (a nekima je malo falilo).


*The Margot*, ovo ti je taj protokol, sad ga voze i u Mariboru, uz malu varijaciju - ne femara + menopuri nego gonali i cetrotide, pošalji PP Charlie. Ako ti idući kod Reša da sličnu situaciju (1 js), onda probaj ovakav kod njega, kod njega ti je to najbolje probat jer ipak smije oplodit tipa 4, ako se nađu, u Hrvatskoj bi ti morali oplodit samo tri, a jednu odmah bacit, a unaprijed ti ne mogu znati koja će bit dobra (mislim, to se teško može vidjeti samo vizualno, osim ako jedna baš izgleda katastrofalno, a druge divno, ako sam dobro shvatila).

----------


## andream

reni, možda mi je promaklo, ali koliki ti je nizak taj AMH? 
A inače, kad sam prošli put bili u stimuliranom, radio mi dr UZV par dana prije, i sa menopurima skoro ništa nismo dobili, jedva jedan folikul. Ne znam što na kraju svega toga misliti...

----------


## ina33

Ma, *andream*, ovo ti je stvar - u državnoj bolnici doktori "ne cinculiraju" odluku da li ili ne krenuti u stimulaciju po broju antralnih folikula, kao, evo, niti u Mariboru - njima je, pak, bitno samo da nema ciste, jednako kao i ovima u našim državnim bolnicama jer je to za stimulaciju no-no, ono, protiv uzusa struke. Mislim da to ne radi niti Reš, ali nisam sto posto ziher.

A, poanta je, da je low responderima možda ključno bitno kakav im je konkretni ciklus, koliko se može vidjeti na UZV-u antralaca. Evo imaš topic od Miki76, koja je na rubu low responderstva, bila u CITOu na konzultacijama za postupak, a kad joj je Poljak vidio da ima dosta antralaca zvao sam ZG doktora (mislim isto nekog na Vinogradskoj, biće Tomić) i rekao ona mora sad u postupak, ovaj ciklus svakako mora probat.

O tom ti se radi, nadam se da je malo jasnije.

Znači, oni koji koji obraćaju pažnju na broj antralaca kod starijih pacijentica/low respondera/eventualnih maratonaca (sami od sebe, bez da žena nešto sama inzistira i pili, pa joj eventualno izaze u susret), po onome što sam ja popratila zasad, su:

- Radončić;
- Poljak;
- mislim i Vrčić.

----------


## Reni76

AMH mi je 0.9 ng/ml ili 6,7 pmol/l
Sa kojim dc-om se daje Femara?

----------


## ina33

Tvoj lesson learned, po meni - probaj se i ti kod svoga za to izborit, a može privatno ići izmerit antralce, jednako kao što si se sad izborila da si 1. na redu za punkciju.

----------


## Mojca

> Joj, Reni, doktorirali smo ovdje te (kratke) protokole, izgleda da se najbolje pokazao cito protokolo: femara+menopuri+cetrotide kao supresija, tako nam je Mojca trudna (a nekima je malo falilo). Kakvi su tvoji planovi za dalje? Ima ovdje dosta 39 minus curica, ali low respondera i/ili niskih AMH-ova pa ostani s nama u društvu.


Mare, samo mali ispravak, ja sam bila bez Femare... Femara je bila u planu za drugi postupak.
Reni, Margot dobrodošle u klub, što prije ostvarile san.  :Smile:

----------


## Jelena

Reni, obično se na dan transfera počinje s Femarom. Neki dri čekaju pozitivnu betu. Ja ne bih.

----------


## ina33

> Reni, obično se na dan transfera počinje s Femarom. Neki dri čekaju pozitivnu betu. Ja ne bih.


Misliš fragminom? Ona pita za Femaru. Zbunjenost je dobar znak  :Smile: .

----------


## mare41

femara kreće od 2. dana (sad nam fali AB :Sad: ), Mojca, priznam da senilim :Smile: 
ina, i mene se dojmila Jelenina zbunjenost :Smile: .

----------


## Jelena

O je, ina. Srašno! Neću više niš pisati na forumu, zatvorit ću se nekamo, jer od svih simptoma zatajenje mozga je bezobrazno izraženo.

----------


## Jelena

Najbolje bi mi bilo otići doma slušat rock n roll, a ne pokušavat raditi i gledat što ima na forumu dok to do lista blinka.

----------


## sara38

*The Margot* i *Reni* dobro došle u klub  :Smile: !
*Mali-mis* čestitam i za dalje ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~!
Pozdrav svim kokicama u klubu ma gdje bile  :Cool:  :Bye: .

----------


## aleksandraj

Reni,

femara ide od 2 dc i to tri tabletice dnevno...4 dc UZV pa onda dr odlučuje o menopurima (ovisno o broju folikula)...
to je CITO protokol :Klap:

----------


## MASLINA1973

> *The Margot*, ovo ti je taj protokol, sad ga voze i u Mariboru, uz malu varijaciju - ne femara + menopuri nego gonali i cetrotide, pošalji PP Charlie. Ako ti idući kod Reša da sličnu situaciju (1 js), onda probaj ovakav kod njega, kod njega ti je to najbolje probat jer ipak smije oplodit tipa 4, ako se nađu, u Hrvatskoj bi ti morali oplodit samo tri, a jednu odmah bacit, a unaprijed ti ne mogu znati koja će bit dobra (mislim, to se teško može vidjeti samo vizualno, osim ako jedna baš izgleda katastrofalno, a druge divno, ako sam dobro shvatila).



Nadovezujem se - moj protokol na SD - Gonali i Cetrotide. 
Nisam uspjela saznati je li to novina ili ne.  
Prvotno je bio Decapeptyl i Gonali, ali je dr. promijenio. Ako dobro shvaćam, s obziorm na dob, ovo bi mi mogao biti učinkovitiji protokol.

----------


## Pinky

> Joj, Reni, doktorirali smo ovdje te (kratke) protokole, izgleda da se najbolje pokazao cito protokolo: femara+menopuri+cetrotide kao supresija, tako nam je Mojca trudna (a nekima je malo falilo). Kakvi su tvoji planovi za dalje? Ima ovdje dosta 39 minus curica, ali low respondera i/ili niskih AMH-ova pa ostani s nama u društvu.


evo još jedne trudne low responderke sa istim protokolom (uspješni postupak je bio čak bez cetrotida i čak sa 7 js). amh se nije vadio lani ko što se vadi ove godiine, pa ne znam koliki mi je. a i ne želim znati.
kad se samo sjetim gmiljenja folikula na dugom protokolu (punkcja 18.dan, rasli mm dnevno) i na ovim femara/mp (punkcije 12. dc), razlika u reakciji je nebo i zemlja.
davno mi je poljak rekao da mi je ko low r. mb glupa opcija, a bome mi je drago d sam ga poslušala.

----------


## tiki_a

MASLINA1973, takav je bio moj jedan postupak. Taj mi se malo odužio. Sretno!

----------


## ina33

> evo još jedne trudne low responderke sa istim protokolom (uspješni postupak je bio čak bez cetrotida i čak sa 7 js). amh se nije vadio lani ko što se vadi ove godiine, pa ne znam koliki mi je. a i ne želim znati.
> kad se samo sjetim gmiljenja folikula na dugom protokolu (punkcja 18.dan, rasli mm dnevno) i na ovim femara/mp (punkcije 12. dc), razlika u reakciji je nebo i zemlja.
> davno mi je poljak rekao da mi je ko low r. mb glupa opcija, a bome mi je drago d sam ga poslušala.


Da, sve je u tome jesi li high ili low / meni je taj malil protokol bio koma / negativna aspiracija, tri folikula, a u MB protokolu eksplozija od 21 jajne stanice, cak i u 39 plus dobi, a opet nista od svih tih stanica. U MPO/u je fakat kunst ubost pravu stvar, ali definitivno se slazem s pinkz.

----------


## zlatta

kada je već riječ o postupcima, da li je koja uzimala estroferm (od 1.dc.) u prirodnom ivf? dr. mi je to spominjao da bi možda bilo dobro zbog moje rane o., kao on brže zadebljava endometrij, ali nisam ga baš razumjela?

----------


## ina33

Uzimale su ga cure u FET/ovima u MB/u.

----------


## MASLINA1973

> MASLINA1973, takav je bio moj jedan postupak. Taj mi se malo odužio. Sretno!


Hvala ti, tiki_a.
A da samo znaš koliko ja tebi želim sreće!

Ovaj tvoj potpis je stvarno impresivan iako bi bilo bolje da nije. Ti si zasigurno žena kojoj se samo možemo diviti. 
I neka ti se posreći. Od srca, m.

----------


## MASLINA1973

> evo još jedne trudne low responderke sa istim protokolom (uspješni postupak je bio čak bez cetrotida i čak sa 7 js). amh se nije vadio lani ko što se vadi ove godiine, pa ne znam koliki mi je. a i ne želim znati.
> kad se samo sjetim gmiljenja folikula na dugom protokolu (punkcja 18.dan, rasli mm dnevno) i na ovim femara/mp (punkcije 12. dc), razlika u reakciji je nebo i zemlja.
> davno mi je poljak rekao da mi je ko low r. mb glupa opcija, a bome mi je drago d sam ga poslušala.


Pinky, thx. I neka ti trudnoća bude prava školska :Smile: 

Nadam se da će se i meni posrećiti :Smile:

----------


## zlatta

ina33, hvala, pogledati ću na toj temi.
i pitanje: da li ste iza stimuliranog išle na prirodnjak? prirodnu T ne smijemo planirati. Ima li smisla prirodnjak i putovanje od os. do zg. jer čitam da je najčešće taj ciklus anovulatoran?

----------


## Jelena

Ja sam ga u jednom FETu uzimala, iako mi je dovoljno debel endometrij, u Mb su odlučili nakon par neuspješnih transfera sa savršenim blasticama, ali ništa od toga nije ispalo. Uzimala sam ga sad u stimuliranom ciklusu, al malu dozu, 2x po 1 mg. Estrofem mrzim jer imam endometriozu.

Nisam išla direktno nakon stimuliranog u prirodnjak, čekala sam da dođem k sebi. Najgore mi je bilo poslije FETa s estrofemom, al vele dri da ne može biti od toga. Ja sam dosta sigurna da je od toga.

----------


## taca70

Zlatta, ja sam isla u prirodnjak odmah nakon stimulacije, sve bilo za 5 ali folikul pukao prije punkcije. Iduci ciklus bila punkcija ali se js nije dobro oplodila tj. podijelila jer je bila malo nezrela. Znaci, rizik je stvarno jako veliki.

----------


## andream

I meni je puknuo folikul nakon stimuliranog u prirodnjaku, a izgledao je obečavajuće. Radili smo naknadnu inseminaciju, ništa na žalost. Rekla bih da ako su ti jajovodi prohodni i nemaš nekih većih problema, možda bi onda mrvičak više imalo smisla ići u prirodnjak nakon stimuliranog.

----------


## andream

I naravno, "kakav-takav" spermiogram...

----------


## mare41

mali-mis, jesi ponavljala dans betu?

----------


## tiki_a

> mali-mis, jesi ponavljala dans betu?


Isto pitam. ... Dakle mare41 koji avatar, to je trebalo pronaći  :Smile:

----------


## taca70

Ja bih rekla da je nasa mare41 pocela sa vizualizacijom. :Wink:

----------


## mare41

taca, skužila si da  prepisujem od Aurore* :Smile: .

----------


## sara38

Je, stvarno Mare i Aurora di ih samo nađoste.... prva liga su..... :Klap:

----------


## mali-mis

samo da vam javim da je beta preko 2000 bila sam presretna od doktoricinog osmijeha, da ostale brojeve uopce nisam vidjela...skening je pokazao male otkucaje srca..nesto fantasticno za vidjet i dozivit  :Smile: 
Hvala svima na mislima i podrsci i nadam se da ce moje malo srce nastaviti kucati dalje, a svima vama divnim zenama i velikim borcima iskreno i od srca zelim da vam se ostvare vase zelje i snovi~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Za sad znamo da i u nasim godinama ima nade
milion pusa i dobri zelja svima  :Smile:

----------


## taca70

mali-mis, to je super vijest koja svima nama ulijeva nadu da i male bete mogu donijeti cudo. Sretno!

----------


## tiki_a

mali-mis, pre-kra-sno  :Bouncing:  Samo tako dalje~~~~~~

----------


## mare41

mali miš, iskrene čestitke od srca! Nemam riječi za opisati koliko mi je drago!

----------


## mali-mis

cure hvala, ja sam jos u transu...

----------


## Mojca

Mali-mis, predivno!  :Very Happy: 
Od srca ti čestitam! I nek ti bude mirno do kraja, dosta je bilo neizvjesnosti i pitanja...  :Smile:  
 :Heart:

----------


## Mimek

mali-mis čestitam od srca  :Heart: 

mojcika a da ti nabaciš neki ticker da znamo koliko još do dolaska nove bebe  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## andream

> mali-mis čestitam od srca 
> 
> mojcika a da ti nabaciš neki ticker da znamo koliko još do dolaska nove bebe


Potpisujem Mimek. I meni je ticker bio fora i ponekad sam provjeravala koliko još brojimo do poroda... Nadam se da ću uskoro i ja staviti još jedan  :Smile:

----------


## ina33

Mali-mis, čestitam i sretno do kraja ~~~~~~~~!!!

----------


## Mojca

Mimek, Andream... još malo više od pola, čisto kao info prije nego "montiram" tickler. Potruditi ću se... obećavam.  :Smile: 
Danas je 18+4... i priznajem da mi tek sad počinje dopirati do mozga što se zapravo dešava.... i da će nas na jesan biti troje... zapravo petoro računam li i lajavce  :Smile:

----------


## Mojca

Evo ga... znam sebe, ako ne odmah, onda ću nikad.  :Smile:

----------


## sara38

Mali-mis iskrene čestitke i školski do kraja ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ :Heart: !

----------


## Marnie

mali-mis prekrasno  :Very Happy: !! Čestitam ti od srca i želim ti mirnu trudnoću do kraja  :Smile: .

Mare, baš sam jučer htjela spomenuti kako ti je avatar genijalan. Podsjeća me na tebe  :Smile: .
A što se vizualizacije tiče ma to je odlična stvar - ja se recimo super osjećam, jer sam po vizualizaciji stalno trudna  :Laughing: .

----------


## Mojca

Hej Marnie, pitala sam se gdje si...  :Smile:  
Što se zbiva?

----------


## Marnie

A ništa posebno, čekam dobar ciklus za postupak koji nikako da dođe. Nadam se da će od ovog ciklusa biti nešto, ali ništa više neću govoriti i najavljivati, jer se uvijek vratim sa UZV razočarana.

----------


## Aurora*

> taca, skužila si da  prepisujem od Aurore*.


Ja nisam skuzila da ti je inspiracija bila moj avatar.  :Smile: 

Ali bas je upecatljiv i prema mom visegodisnjem zapazanju svi takvi avatari postanu uskoro slika stvarnosti. Najbolji dokaz za to je i moj avatar - od kada sam se prijavila na forum nisam imala u avataru sliku trudnice. I evo, nedugo nakon sto sam osjetila zelju da i ja imam jedan takav avatar postala sam trudnica! 

Naglasak je ovdje mozda ipak na tome da treba osjetiti tu neku unutarnju povezanost s avatarom - kad ga vidis da znas da je to ono s cim se zaista mozes poistovjetiti... A mozda to i nije nuzno! Mozda djeluje i tako da sto vise gledas takvu jednu sliku pod svojim imenom sve vise vidis sebe u njoj... ;.)




> Je, stvarno Mare i Aurora di ih samo nađoste.... prva liga su.....


Ima jedna fenomenalna stranica sa bezbroj izvanrednih fotografija, gdje garant svatko moze pronaci onu "svoju".  :Wink:

----------


## mare41

Marnie :Heart: 
Aurora* :Zaljubljen:  trudnica :Heart:  (i dalje lobiram forza fiume za subotu na bundeku :Smile: ).

----------


## gričanka

*Mali-mis* ...čestitam i ~~~~~~~~~~~~ za dalje!  :Klap: 
*Mojca* ... :Zaljubljen:  za ticker! I bit će vas petoro (obavezno računaj i lajavce  :Yes: ) i prije nego što ti "dođe do mozga" što se zbiva - u mom slučaju je tako bilo...  :Love: 
I naravno, *The Margot* i *Reni* ...dobrodošle!
Koke i kokice ...  :Love:

----------


## Mojca

> Naglasak je ovdje mozda ipak na tome da treba osjetiti tu neku unutarnju povezanost s avatarom - kad ga vidis da znas da je to ono s cim se zaista mozes poistovjetiti...


Definitivno se slažem! 
Moj prvi avatar simbolički bila je galaktika Andromeda... izabrala sam ju mi je predstavljala moj mikrosvemir iz kojeg sam priželjkivala malo biće... pa sam stavila onaj protestni s kojim se nikad nisam stvarno saživjela. (A protestirala bi non stop.  :Smile: ) Unified heart koji sad imam za mene i MD-a ima posebno značenje. 

Mare, moram i ovdje komentirati kako je poseban tvoj avatar... pun simbola, prepuštenosti, spremnosti, vjere i cjelovitosti! Predivan je! Možeš ga stalno nanova gledati... baš plijeni! 

Gričanka, lijepo te vidjeti, kako je mališan?  :Heart:  Da li već uživate u šetnjama na proljetnom suncu? 
Naravno da petoro... ma kud bi ja bez lajavaca! Svaki dan, za vrijeme maženja na kauču mali pas nasloni glavu na trbuh... polako se privikavaju jedno na drugo. 

Marnie, držim fige za dobar ciklus, baš se nekako odužilo. 

Curke  :Heart:

----------


## Reni76

*Mali-miš* čestitam i želim ti prelijedpih devet mjeseci. Uživaj!

*Marine* želim ti da se vratiš sa osmijehom sa UZV-a.

Bila sam na kontroli poslije kiretaže i sve je ok, pa sam malo sretna.

----------


## Dhea

Mali-mis, baš mi je drago da je sve dobro ispalo, čestitam, a sada mirno i sretno!
Sretno i ostalim čekalicama i svima kome treba!!!

----------


## mali-mis

Cure hvala vam na dobrim zeljama <3
Danas sam se vratila na posao nakon dva i po tjedna bolovanja i bas sam sretna, napokon sam se malo makla od neta i citanja svega i svacega, te sjedenja dome i razmisljanja o svemu i svacemu  :Smile: 
Sad sam bas onako zapala u nirvanu i mir me je totalno preplavio nakon svih briga i iscekivanja.
Zelim vam svima ugodnu vece i puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za sve kojima trebaju.

----------


## Charlie

*mali-mis* čestitke od srca i neka dalje bude bezbrižna trudnoća!!!!
*Marnie* ~~~~~~~~ iz sve snage

----------


## sretna35

mali-mis baš lijepo da si se smirila, uživaj u svojoj sreći, čestitam  :Very Happy: 

Mojca prekrasno, kako vrijeme leti

cure u postupcima ili niskom startu ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## andream

Da malo podignem prašinu u klubu i prijavim se kao šmrkačica suprića od danas...
Svima ~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Mojca

Andream, za sretno šmrkanje, pikanje i sve redom...  :Smile:  
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
 (Sad sam pročitala što sam napisla, zvuči ko da si na teškim drogama.)  :Laughing: 


Jutro drage moje, mene je jutros uhvatila strašna šizzzzza i nervoza! 
Idem danas na izvanredni uzv, jer ću puknut. 
A još jučer sam bila totalno cool... još se i hvalila time.... rekla frendici kak je trudnoća čudesno stanje. 
Malo morgen. To je najnepredvidljivije stanje.  :Unsure:  Bar kad sam ja u pitanju... uf.

----------


## andream

Mojca, ne brini, i ja sam pomislila na tešku narkomaniju čim sam napisala šmrkanje... 
I znam da je stereotip stereotipa, ali samo laganini i bez uzrujavanja, vjerujem da će UZV biti standardno dobar.

----------


## m arta

Mojca  :Love:

----------


## sara38

*Mojca* i *Andream* ~~~~~~~~~~~  :Heart:  :Heart: !
(Aurora* obzirom da sam u niskom startu, ja te poslušala  :Wink: )

----------


## Mojca

> I znam da je stereotip stereotipa, ali samo laganini i bez uzrujavanja, vjerujem da će UZV biti standardno dobar.


Živa istina.  :Smile:  
Sve je ok, odmah me i glava prestala boljeti. Thx na podršci.  :Smile: 

Sara, dobar izbor!  :Smile:

----------


## sara38

*Mojca* super  :Love: !

----------


## sretna35

baš pomislaih danas jel' andream krenula i eto ti krenula, pa sretno draga moja ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## mali-mis

Mojca super da je uzv dobar  :Smile: 
Andream sretno s "drogiranjem" ciji rezultat ce biti kvalitetne js~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## tiki_a

andream  :Klap: 
Mojca  :Love: 
~~~~~za saru u niskom startu i sa dobrom pripremom  :Smile: 
Ja se borim protiv bakterija  :Grin:

----------


## andream

Hvala curke moje. Sljedeći čet izvješćujem situaciju, a do tada ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ svima nama.
Mojca, super, sad još malo i eto te već na polovici puta.

----------


## linalena

e da se ja komadi malo javim, sve sam vam pročitala i šaljem puno puno zagrljaja i poljubaca
meni počela ludnica na poslu i malo stignem ćirnuti a kamoli i skoncentrirati se i pisati

Uglavnom nadam se da ću polovicom 6og u stimulirani na SD (kako bi u jesen u sloveniju), obećaju da će mi doći lijekovi. E i mene sada zeza M, kasni eto od ponedjeljka. Stalno me frka da ćemo zbog kojeg dana kasnije fulati postupak još prije ljeta. Valjda kasni zbog biokemijske (ak je to bilo s betom 8,8) zadnji put nakon "zaleđenih" i utrića, no sada već fakat dugo. Čini mi se da mi se nekako PMS jako rastegao a nije više tak jak, uff hebate starim

----------


## enya22

*mali-mis* cestitam! 
*andream* sretno!  :Heart: 
*Mojca* super da je sve ok, kako vrijeme leti... neka do kraja bude skolska trudnoca! Uzivaj u svakom trenutku! Jesam li propustila, ili nisi objavila - znate li tko vam stize? 
*gricanka*  :Kiss:  vama i malom frajeru!
*Aurora** sjecas li se kad sam ja imala dvije bebice u avataru? I evo, stvarno u kratkom razmaku dobili dva plavooka decka...  :Zaljubljen:  A tko bi rekao tada... Ima nesto u tome da sudbinu djelomicno sami stvaramo. 
*tiki_a* tebi posebna  :Kiss: 
Svim kokama u klubu ~~~~~~~

----------


## Mojca

Hvala cure, da... još malo pa na pol puta...  :Smile:  Fakat to brzo ide...  :Smile:  Jedva čekam da beba počne lupati, pa će valjda čekanje između dva uzv-a biti lakše. 

*Enya*, taj misterij je još neotkriven.  :Smile:  
*Tiki_a*, drmaj po kiselom, izbaci slatko, pa će bakterija prije otići. 
*Linalena*, da menzes dođe... ~~~~~~~~~!

Svima vibrica za svega lijepoga! ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Mimek

joj preslatki su mi ti vaši trudnički avatari  :Zaljubljen: 

*andream, linalena* (iš,iš kalimero i to je nepravda) bacajte se u potragu trudničkih avatara i krenite s vizualizacijom  :Yes: 

*mojca* i ja sam htjela pitati da li se brojčano povećavaju dečki ili cure u klubu. Javi nam kad saznaš. Dečki su u prednosti pa ja navijam za curu, ali nije nužno. Bit će damica među đentlmenima

*mali-mišek* mirnu trudnoću želim

*AuroraBlu, viki*  :Kiss:  mislimo na vas

----------


## ina33

Mojca, super  :Smile: !

Cure, svima sretno!!!

----------


## Marnie

Mojca, super da je sve u redu  :Smile: .
andream~~~~~~~~~~
sara38~~~~~~~~~~~za niski start i linaleni da m konačno dođe  :Smile: 

cure, znate li gdje se može kupiti merional (a da nije Mađarska)?

----------


## mare41

Marnie, na betinom forumu :Smile: , a i ovdje možda neko poklanja.....

----------


## ina33

> cure, znate li gdje se može kupiti merional (a da nije Mađarska)?


Bojim se da njega nema u hrv. i slo. ljekarnama, ne znam zašto. Jedino ovako po forumima itd. Ako je za tebe, neki savjet (Maribor, pino, još neki dr-ovi - meni dan) je da cure naših godina ne startaju s njime, nego s gonalilma, barem prvih 5 dana, a poslije je svejedno, može i merional, iako mi je jedan dr rekao da je on "nedobar" za naše godine zbog visoke razine nečeg, koju nema niti menopur (zaboravila više točno čega).

----------


## Marnie

Hvala cure. Ma, to je bio prijedlog dr.-a, ali moramo još točno utvrditi s kakvom stimulacijom ćemo ići. Prvo moram riješiti cistu (opet  :Rolling Eyes: ). U životu nisam imala ovoliko cisti kao u ovih zadnjih par mjeseci...ali bar znam da s stvaraju od brevactida i da nije nešto gore  :Smile: .

----------


## Mojca

Opet?  :Sad:  A u smokve! Iš cisto, iš! 

 :Love:

----------


## gričanka

*Andream* ~~~~~~~~~ za uspješan postupak!
*Enya* i tebi  :Kiss:  i sad tek vidim tvoj potpis i kužim kako sam propustila čestitati na prinovi, pa to činim sada, dok se uskoro ne vidimo na kavici s kolicima  :Love:  
*Mojca ...* maleni je super, kontrole OK, svakodnevno dobiva na težini i ima radar koji se aktivira čim se udaljim iz radijusa 2 m (efikasniji je od elektronske narukvice za policiju) 
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za tvoju mirnu i opuštenu trudnoću  :Love: 
*AB, Vikki* ... i ja često mislim na vas  :Heart:   :Heart: 
Koke... mah, mah

----------


## Bubzi

Bok curke, javljala sam se davno, ali redovito vas pratim i navijam za sve nas u najboljim godinama. Čestitam svim curama koje su u međuvremenu trudne i postale mame. Ja ne pišem ali redovito, već godinu dana, pohodim SD. Naredala sam 12 postupaka što stimuliranih što prirodnjaka i još uvijek ništa. Imala sam jednu betu 16 u studenom i to je to. No nisam odustala premda sam malo pala. Da sam u školi, sad bih tako rado zmarkirala, ali moram dalje. U ponedjeljak sam ponovno na SD, prirodnjak, pa da vidimo hoće li biti štogod od punkcije u svibnju. Lovim tu stanicu, onu pravu, the one, ako dođe. Do tada saga _Staričica i staničica_ se nastavlja.

----------


## mare41

Bubzi, Staričica i staničica :Smile: , dobra...... :Smile: , držim fige i javi nam kako je i kako ide. Ako nam se sad prvi put javljaš, a pretpostavljam da da-dobro došla! Kako reagiraš na stimulacije ili idete samo u prirodnjake?

----------


## Mimek

*Bubzi* tvoj potpis obećava  :Heart:

----------


## enya22

*gricanka* veselim se setnji s bebama! :Heart:  (skoro sam napisala "s babama" :Laughing: )
*Bubzi* sretno i nema odustajanja sve dok postoji stanicica! 
Cure ~~~~~

----------


## Bubzi

Bila sam u stimulacijama (gonali, menopuri), slabijim stimulacijama (klomifeni i femara). Najbolje mi je sa femarom. Dobijem ''čak'' dvije stanice, a to je za mene uspjeh. Sada više ne razmišljam o stimulacijama. Idem na femaru i kako bude. Idem dok me doc Bauman ne otkanta, naravno trudnu, na drugi odjel :Smile:

----------


## Reni76

*Bubzi* dobrodošla i nema odustajanja!
*Marnie* da se što prije riješiš cisti i kreneš u postupak!

Mrzim te ciste, šamar na početku. 
Inače, ja sam skužila da uživam u postupcima, čak da sam malo i ovisna, tako da volim da bar traju neko vrijeme, bar do punkcije. 
Ima još jedna dobra stvar vezana uz postupke, uvijek "pokupim" neku novu prijateljicu.  :Love:

----------


## linalena

Prijavljujem 1dc, nadam se da sam 21dc 10.6 na 1.folikulometriji za moj drugi stimulirani. Uvjerili me da ćemo dobiti lijekove do tada a i da će još raditi. Pozdrav s mora, pesek se kupa a meni fali moj termofor da grijem bušu bolnu

Svima velka pusa i puno puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Sonja29

linalena sretno!
I ako još ne spadam u ovaj klub nekako ste mi prirasle srcu i ne mogu bez vas. Šaljem vam veliki virtualni zagrljaj :Wink:

----------


## andream

Evo da ipak napišem post danas, da se bar netko javi.
Ja startala s gonalčićima i već dobrano osjećam probadanja, znači nešto bi se moglo dešavati?
Sonja, tvoj potpis je stvarno vrijedan poštovanja za trud, to su sve bili stimulirani postupci?
Svima u klubu ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
I potpisujem za AB, Vikki i Tikicu - cure, mislimo na vas...

----------


## sretna35

cure mislim na sve vas i čudim se zatišju na topicu, odmah sam dojurila nakon andreaminog posta da ne bih nešto propustila

andream sretno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Sonja29

> Evo da ipak napišem post danas, da se bar netko javi.
> Ja startala s gonalčićima i već dobrano osjećam probadanja, znači nešto bi se moglo dešavati?
> Sonja, tvoj potpis je stvarno vrijedan poštovanja za trud, to su sve bili stimulirani postupci?
> Svima u klubu ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> I potpisujem za AB, Vikki i Tikicu - cure, mislimo na vas...


 Jesu,to su postupci koji su odrađeni do kraja a bilo ih je još 5-6 koje ne brojim zbog odustajanja i sl...
Sretno i da pikanje bude uspješno a naravno i krajnji ishod :Wink:

----------


## sara38

Dobro jutro svima u klubu, kuham jutarnju  :Coffee: !
Jučer je pao prvi ubod - decapeptyl, 21. dan ciklusa...

*Andream* sretno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## mare41

AB, sretan rođendan želim!

----------


## andream

I ja se pridružujem čestitkama, sretan rođendan Aurora B!
Sara, drago mi je da imam društvo u postupku, sretno i tebi ~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Mojca

Aurora draga, sretan ti rođendan!  :Smile:  

Andream, Sara... sretno!  :Smile:  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
A i posebne vibrice za OKNP! ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## gričanka

*AB* ... sretan rođendan!  :Heart: 
Koke i kokice ...  :Love:

----------


## sara38

[QUOTE=andream;1895320]Sara, drago mi je da imam društvo u postupku/QUOTE]
I meni isto  :Kiss: .

*AB* sretan rođendan  :Joggler: !

----------


## enya22

*AuroraB* sretan rodendan i neka ti se ispuni najveca zelja!  :Heart: 
*andream* sretno! ~~~~~ 
Svima saljem hrpu vibrica!

----------


## Mojca

Taco, oduševio me tvoj preslatki dlakavi avatar... Bischon je stigao?  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## mimi81

> Taco, oduševio me tvoj preslatki dlakavi avatar... Bischon je stigao?


I mene isto, baš je sladak pasić!

----------


## Marnie

AB sretan rođendan!!  :Smile: .
andream i Sara sretno!!

----------


## AuroraBlu

Drage cure, hvala vam na dobrim željama!

Sretno svima u svim akcijama, a dobrodošlicu želim novim curama.

*Taco*, molim jednu kavu na suncu da vidim čupavca!  :Smile:

----------


## ina33

AB, drago mi je da si se javila, sretan rođendan  :Smile: !

----------


## mare41

AB  :Razz:  :Klap:  :Wink:

----------


## taca70

Moja cupavica je jucer napunila 2mj i jos mjesec dana ce biti sa svojom mamom a kada nam stigne zovem sve na "prezentaciju". Nadam se da ce biti zainteresiranih.
AB, sretan rodendan. Nadam se da se ubrzo vidimo.
Andream, sretan pocetak.

----------


## Mojca

Taco, jedva čekam "požnjarati" malu čupavicu.  :Smile: 

Aurora, lijepo te vidjeti tu.  :Heart:

----------


## Charlie

*AuroraBlu* sretan rođendan!!!
*andream, sara38, OKNP* sretno!!!

----------


## Sonja29

AB sretan rodjendan sa malim zakašnjenjem!
andream,sara38,OKNP sretno!
Ja večeras primam štopericu a u četvrtak punkcija.Malo me frka (poslije dugog odmora) ali bitno je da sam super odreagovala na terapiju!

----------


## taca70

Sonja29, sorry ali  nisam te bas pratila u zadnje vrijeme iako se tvog nicka sjecam iz nekih davno proslih vremena ovog foruma. Gdje si i kakvu si stimulaciju imala? Kako ide?

----------


## andream

Sonja, ~~~~~~~~ za uspješnu punkciju. Kakva je bila reakcija?

----------


## tiki_a

Sonja~~~~~~šaljem uz veeeeeliku želju da uspiješ!!!
Ne mogu gledati ovu malu pesekicu, pretjerano se raznježim  :Zaljubljen: 
sara38, andream, SRETNO! Naravno i OKNP SRETNO, ali ne znam dokle nam je stigla.
Bebice u avatarima  :Heart: 
Mojca hvala za savjet vezano za bakterije (lijena sam otići do dr. pa takvi savjeti dobro dođu).
Konačno sam se okrenula i drugim stvarima osim uvijek i samo MPO tako da se osjećam puuuno bolje. Što ne znači da ne razmišljam o još jednom  :Grin:  (bila na razgovoru...)

----------


## Sonja29

tiki_a takvu te volimo :Wink: 
Dok čekamo MB. odlučili smo pokušati još jednom u Zenici.Išli smo na blažu varijantu stimulacije (26 merionala),imamo 15-ak fol. od 16-23mm.

----------


## tiki_a

Sonja29, ovo jako dobro zvuči moram priznati.

----------


## sretna35

Sonja29 navijam za uspješan Zenica blues

----------


## tiki_a

Zaspale koke. Skupa samnom  :Smile: 
Sonja29 kako je prošla punkcija?
andream, prvi uzv za dan dva?
AB je dobro?
Mene još uvijek drži normalno raspoloženje. I još uvijek nisam napravila kontrolu urina. A morat ću i briseve ponoviti. Ljenost po tom pitanju je još uvijek prisutna. Trenutno sam čekalica M. Sad već kasni 3 dana. Moram izračunati da li mi je tako bolje  :Grin: (zbog mogućeg postupka u ciklusu nakon).

----------


## andream

Evo kad tiki već pita, UZV je bio danas na 8.dc. Još ću ispast plodna kokica, imamo ih podosta s obje strane, rekla bih osam do deset po onom što je doc pisao, svi 13 i 14 veličine. Sutra novi UZV uz nastavak gonala pa ćemo vidjeti...

----------


## sretna35

*andream* početak je obećavajući... za dalje ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~

----------


## tiki_a

Vau andream, ali nije ni čudo, to su naše mlade kokičice  :Smile: 
sretna35 čeka jesen, to stoji?

----------


## andream

Tiki, pa odavno smo se složili da smo sve mi kokice u najboljim godinama... ja tek u 41-oj. I dr je to čak pribilježio pod uskličnikom na protokol  :Smile:  he he...

----------


## Charlie

*andream* zvuči stvarno dobro, sretno!!!
*tiki_a* znači postoje neki planovi za lipanj/srpanj ako sam dobro skužila?
Ja sam još mislima na odmoru, zato i rjeđe svraćam, sad slijedi jedno lijepo putovanje a kad se vratim Mb. Izgleda da nitko s foruma nije u lipnju u Mb, baš čudno.

----------


## Marnie

andream, super zvuči  :Smile: !~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## ina33

> Evo kad tiki već pita, UZV je bio danas na 8.dc. Još ću ispast plodna kokica, imamo ih podosta s obje strane, rekla bih osam do deset po onom što je doc pisao, svi 13 i 14 veličine. Sutra novi UZV uz nastavak gonala pa ćemo vidjeti...


Vidiš, ima nas još, jesi ti ono imala isto anovulatorne cikluse? Dosad sam nabrojala u toj dobi fakat par specifičnih - AuroraBlu, Mali-Mis, sebe, tebe.

I nije sam FET ko FET problem, problem je oplodnja samo 3, FET je tu manji problem.

----------


## ina33

Ono 20 stanica, od nijedne ništa, očito ima tu razlog zašto je baš nekima super bitno oplodit što više, očito ima i neki benchmark koliko je JS sama po sebi životno-potencijalna, čak i bez obzira na broj dobivenih, pa neki na tom scoreu lošije prolaze (ubrajam u to sebe, upornu i sretnu, koje sam zapamtila kao "visokonesilice" koje su se namučile na puno embrija i js), a neki i u visokoj dobi imaju frajerske JS i na male količine - znam ženu 40+ dob od 5 bingo.

----------


## andream

da, imala sam anovulatorce (mjerila lh trakicama - ako se to računa.
isto tako, kod mene su se uvijek gotovo sve dobivene jajne stanice oplodile i izvršen je prijenos embrija (a imali smo i IVF i ICSI kombinacije).

----------


## ina33

Anovulatorci su očito pozadina, rekla mi je ginićka da ona to viđa klinički - tipa ogromne rekacije (20 stanica itd.) u dobi od 45 godina, na blage stimulacije nula bodova, žena inače dosta anovulatornih ciklusa, uredan AMH u visokoj dobi. Podloga su anovulatorni ciklusi u mladosti i baš smo zafrkane za hendlanje po novozakonskoj proceduri, barem ove koje na masu stanica ne postižu trudnoću.

----------


## Mojca

*Andream*, wow!  :Smile:  
Držim fige. Zvuči jako dobro za početak! Nek se tako nastavi... 

*Tiki*... nije to lijenost... samo malo odmaraš.  :Heart:

----------


## tiki_a

Mojca, da, zapravo odmor jako dobro dođe, čovjek se unormali. I ja kao Charlie mislim na još jedan odmor, putovanje i ne želim si dozvoliti da ga otkažem zbog postupka; Charlie, nadam se da će ispasti lipanj/srpanj. Tebi SRETNO s Mb!!
I mene uvijek plaši kod cura koje imaju recimo oko 5 js što ako se ne odaberu one prave, sreća je što kod andream uspijeva oplodnja, ali i u tom slučaju se gubi, recimo na 5 js kod dobre oplodnje je velika vjerojatnost gubitka jednog dobrog zametka.

----------


## Sonja29

Koke  moje prošla puncija,uradili inseminaciju jer ostala 3 fol. koje nisu mogli punktirati (kažu da ne propadnu :Smile:  ), a punktirali su 6 j.s. Na žalost imam sve simptome hs. pa ćemo vidjeti kako će biti za 2-3 dana.Za sada mirujem i pijem što više tekućine.
Andream krasno si odreagovala i ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da bude što više j.s. i da dođe do oplodnje.
tiki ja odmarala skoro 4 godine i sa malo ampula odreagovala bolje već ikad do sada.Valjda sam očistila tijelo od hormona i odmorila se psihički i nisam se morala boriti s viškom kilograma.

----------


## tiki_a

Sonja29  :Klap: ~~~~~za dalje

----------


## venddy

cure pozdrav, evo svratih do vas vidjeti što ima novo, nakon perioda zasićenja svakom pomisli na stimulaciju, ivf, js, embrij, betu i sve ostalo povezano s temom. Nisam jedno vrijeme mogla provarit ništa u vezi MPO, imala sam osjećaj da ću vrištat ako mi netko samo spomene postupak.
Sad sam ponovo ok, a ovaj put odlučili smo pokušat izvan granice. Bude li sreće možda budemo imali malog Čeha ili Čehinju. Idem na konzultacije krajem lipnja a postupak bi trebao startati u kolovozu. U boj, u boj za potomak svoj!

----------


## minji otrok

kuc-kuc  :Smile: 
mogu li malo iskoristiti Vaš topic, da zamolim *saru38* da očisti inbox?
Cure, želim Vam svima puno uspjeha, i da sve u 2011. i 2012.g. postanete mame  :Heart:

----------


## sara38

Očišćen  :Rolling Eyes:   :Kiss:

----------


## gričanka

*Andream*  :Klap:  ... vibrrrrrr za bingo postupak!
*Sonja 29* i tebi ~~~~~~~~~~~za nastavak!
*Tiki_a* ...  :Kiss: 
Koke, kokice, mame, trudnica, čekalice, nadalice ... :Love:

----------


## andream

moja se stimulacija bliži kraju.
imamo devet folikula od 16 i 17 na obje strane, endić je 9.
u ponedjeljak punkcija.
da sad ne otvaram temu, može li mi koja bivša suprefašica dati savjet koliko je puta najbolje špricati na dan štoperice (sutra)?

----------


## Ona koja nije pisala

> cure pozdrav, evo svratih do vas vidjeti što ima novo, nakon perioda zasićenja svakom pomisli na stimulaciju, ivf, js, embrij, betu i sve ostalo povezano s temom. Nisam jedno vrijeme mogla provarit ništa u vezi MPO, imala sam osjećaj da ću vrištat ako mi netko samo spomene postupak.
> Sad sam ponovo ok, a ovaj put odlučili smo pokušat izvan granice. Bude li sreće možda budemo imali malog Čeha ili Čehinju. Idem na konzultacije krajem lipnja a postupak bi trebao startati u kolovozu. U boj, u boj za potomak svoj!


venddy za sva pitanja u vezi češke pridruzi nam se na potpomognuta u ceskoj

----------


## anddu

Joj andream misli da ti na dan štoperice ide 4 puta suprefact s tim da je zadnje špricanje pola sata nakon štoperice. Detalje (ako još imam papir) mogu provjeriti kasno popodne. I puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da je ovo dobitni postupak

----------


## andream

anddu, može, javi.
i ja se sjećam da je na VV bilo špricanje 4 puta, dr T mi kaže 2 puta sutra, pa sam sad malo ??

----------


## Mojca

Andream,  lijepe brojke!  :Smile:   ~~~~~~~~~~~~

Anddu, avatar je  :Zaljubljen:  !

----------


## AuroraBlu

*Andream*, na dan štoperice ušmrkavaš suprefact ujutro i popodne, a navečer ide štoperica (dakle, samo zadnju dnevnu dozu preskačeš)

*Venddy*, i ja sam zasićena od zadnjeg postupka, ali drago mi je krećeš u pobjednički češki boj!

Cure drage  :Heart:

----------


## anddu

> Anddu, avatar je  !


Krenula i ja s vizualizacijom  :Grin:  a ovaj mi je avatar baš nekako prirastao srcu. 

E i sorry cure što ovako ko padobranac upadam na ovaj pdf, ali ste mi se baš uvukle pod kožu  :Heart:

----------


## Charlie

*andream* stvarno lijep rezultat, neka se tako i nastavi!!!
*tiki_a* lijepo se provedite i odmorite!

----------


## andream

hvala cure, budem onda dva puta sprejala. moram priznati da nakon pucanja folikula u prirodnjacima "pušem i na hladno"iako me dr T uvjerava da u svojoj praksi nije imao pucanja folikula kod stimulacija (osim jednom, kad su puknuli na 14). sad bi statističari rekli, dovoljna je i jedna pojava za bilježenje iste....

----------


## anddu

andream, nažalost nisam našla papir ali sam 90 posto sigurna da je na VV-u bio sufrefact 4 puta na dan štoperice (onaj zadnji pola sata nakon štoperice) jer se sjećam da mi je dr. L na papir napisao točno sate kad ću ga taj dan ušmrkati i zadnji, 4 x bio je u 23.30. Ali sam i u nekim drugim stvarima tijekom stimulacije vidjela razlike između Vinogradske i VV-a tako da valjda i dr. T zna što priča

----------


## tiki_a

> hvala cure, budem onda dva puta sprejala. moram priznati da nakon pucanja folikula u prirodnjacima "pušem i na hladno"iako me dr T uvjerava da u svojoj praksi nije imao pucanja folikula kod stimulacija (osim jednom, kad su puknuli na 14). sad bi statističari rekli, dovoljna je i jedna pojava za bilježenje iste....


andream, ja bi se u prvim postupcima sprejala 2 puta, a navečer štoperica, kako kaže AB no ne uvijek tako, ponekad i sprejanje recimo oko 8 navečer treći puta, a štoperica u 23 h. Nikako poslije štoperice. Pitala sam jednom sestru, rekla je da treba i taj treći puta. Jednom smo zbog neradnog dana produžili punkciju za 1 dan, dr. D. mi je naglasila da sigurno f. neće pobjeći, ali da je sada suprefact za to bitan i da se mora koristiti. Ja bi se špricnula tri puta. ... A rezultat ti je kraaasan! Za poželjeti svakoj forumašici, bez obzira na godine.

Jedva čekam da nas L. pozdravi iz gričankinog avatara  :Heart:

----------


## Mojca

> Jedva čekam da nas L. pozdravi iz gričankinog avatara


O, da!  :Smile:

----------


## sretna35

> Vau andream, ali nije ni čudo, to su naše mlade kokičice 
> sretna35 čeka jesen, to stoji?


već neko vrijeme kanim to podijeliti s vama, no kad me već tiki_a prozvala sada je šansa: jesen stiže, ali ja odustajem...posustajem...naime, uživam u svom prekrasnom plavušanu, adaptaciji stana i ne mogu zamislisti sprejanja, bockanja, UZV-ove, punkcije, transfere, čekanja...ne mogu...možda je ovao priča za izlaznu strategiju...ali još ne...dok god je menstruacija i ovulacija čekam da se dogodi čudo...

sretno svim trudilicama

andream sve vrlo lijepo izgleda za sada ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za ponedjeljak (na VV-u se sigurno zadnji dan špricalo 4 puta, zadnji put 23.30 ili pola sata nakon štoperice, očito je da Tomić ima drugačiji protokol)

inna33 baš si nas fino skupila u grupicu točno tako, stanica i embrija u obilju, endić dobar, a put do bebe tako trnovit

cure :Heart: 

danas je Vedranu godina i pol točno :Zaljubljen:  i ko za čudo družili se na našem trgiću s brdom čarobnih beba

----------


## Mimek

*sretna35* vedrić je stvarno slatkiš i držim fige za još jedno čudo... ja ću ti još svoju mišicu stavljat pod nos pa možda probudim želju  :Smile:

----------


## andream

Sretna, plavušan je tu i svakako opravdava sve napisano za odustajanje. A opet, niste odustali sve dok čekate čudo, kako god... pusa Lupku!
Svima ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## tiki_a

:Coffee: 
sretna35, tako si to lijepo napisala  :Taps: , baš sam uživala čitajući. I sada te skroz razumijem iako su nam priče različite jer i kod mene se dogodio taj osjećaj zadovoljstva u nekim drugim pričama...A ovo što si ti nabrojila, mogu samo reći uživaj sada kada je dobro, a ~~~~~šaljem za jedno malo željeno čudo  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## mali-mis

> Koke  moje prošla puncija,uradili inseminaciju jer ostala 3 fol. koje nisu mogli punktirati (kažu da ne propadnu ), a punktirali su 6 j.s. Na žalost imam sve simptome hs. pa ćemo vidjeti kako će biti za 2-3 dana.Za sada mirujem i pijem što više tekućine.
> Andream krasno si odreagovala i ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da bude što više j.s. i da dođe do oplodnje.
> tiki ja odmarala skoro 4 godine i sa malo ampula odreagovala bolje već ikad do sada.Valjda sam očistila tijelo od hormona i odmorila se psihički i nisam se morala boriti s viškom kilograma.


Sonja29 kod hs je jako vazno jesti sto vise proteina-jaja, riba, meso, to pomaze kod umanjenja reakcije i brzenj prolazenja. Sretno i nadam se da cemo uskoro vidjeti jedno malo srce  :Smile:

----------


## mali-mis

*Andream* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za punkciju...a sto se tice spricanja, ja sam bila dva puta u postupku i oba putanje spricanje samo ujutro, a stoperica navece....Moram napomenutu da sam ja imala Syrenele sprej koji se u stimulaciji prska tri puta, kad sam pocela s bockanjem, onda dva puta i na dan stoperice 1 put
*Sretna35* Vedran je presladak, rascmoljila sam se na tvoj opis "odustajanja" al se ipak nadam da ces dobiti jos jednog slatkisa, bez medicinske pomoci, cula sam da se to cesto dogadja
*tiki* zelim ti prije svega lijep odmor i da istinski uzivas u svemu sto te okruzije i sto radis i da se malo opustis i zaboravis na MPO, a kad prikupis novu energiju onda cemo nastaviti vibrati
svim trudnicama iz kluba~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za skolske trudnoce i svima ostalima pregst pozitivne energije i da vam se ostvare snovi.
Ja sam u srijedu bila na kolor dopleru i mali plodic je 1cm dugacak uz pravilan rad srca, kakvo olaksanje i predivan osjecaj. Inace sam se bas opustila i uzivam obecala sam si da se necu zabrinjavati i da cu uzivati.

----------


## Marnie

andream šalje, hrpu~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za punkciju!
mali-mis predivno za malo  :Heart:   :Smile: !

----------


## mare41

> andream šalje, hrpu~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za punkciju!
> mali-mis predivno za malo  !


 Evo me u švercu :Smile: 
Svima :Heart:

----------


## zlatta

andream, sretno na punkciji... :Smile:

----------


## enya22

*andream* ~~~~ za sutrasnju punkciju, neka bude uspjesna! 
*Sonja29* ~~~~~ da sto prije stigne jedan mali  :Saint: 
*mali-mis*  :Zaljubljen: 
*sretna35* V. je prepredivan! ~~~ da vas iznenadi malo cudo! 
Svim trudilicama u klubu saljemo hrpu ~~~~  :Heart:

----------


## m arta

*andream*, sretno sutra!  :Klap: 

*mali*-*mis*, lijepo za  :Heart:  sretno!

----------


## m arta

*sretna*, u potpunosti te razumijem, ali na žalost nemam malog plavušana, pa se još držim na slamčici, iako sam u mislima u izlaznoj strategiji.
želim ti da uživaš u plavušanu dok mu ne dođe pojačanje!  :Smile:

----------


## Mojca

Cure drage, dobro vam bilo sunčano jutro! 

*Andream*, sretno i nježno na ponkciji! ~~~~~~~~~~~~ Za folikule punih lijepih js!

*Mali-mis*,  :Heart:  za srčeko!

----------


## Bubzi

Evo i mene cure. Večeras štoperica i u srijedu punkcija. Dva folikula 15 i 16 mm. Još da je u njima i pokoja lijepa staničic. Eh... :Unsure:

----------


## venddy

Bubzi neka budu i dvije lijepe stanice u ta dva folikula ~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## mare41

andream~~~~~~~
Bubzi sretno!
venddy, pitaj ovdje za E2, tu ti je taca tata-mata :Smile:

----------


## venddy

našla sam temu estradiol pa sam se tamo javila, kako on izgleda zna varirat iz ciklusa u ciklus provjerit ću za 20-tak dana ponovo pa ako opet bude povšen javit ću se dr. Vidjela sam da je jedan od načina kontracepcija nekoliko mjeseci. Ako ko ima još koju informaciju kako snizit E2 (bio mi je 402 pmol/L) nek se slobodno javi sa komentarom. *Taca* imaš koji savjet? 
Nadam se da je ovo privreno, prije nekih 5 mjeseci bio mi je oko 230 pmol/L. Doduše nisam više ni jutarnja rosa pa možda i to ima veze.

----------


## mare41

venddy, ono što ja znam je da je nekima ovdje (prema dobi) uobičajen povišen ili visok E2, što rezultira ranijim ili preuranjenim porastom folikula, tj. ranijom ovulacijom, nadam se da to kod tebe nije slučaj.

----------


## spodoba

padobranac upada  :Bye: 
a kakav je fsh kod takve E2 vrijednosti?

----------


## venddy

FSH 8,3 IU/L.   LH  6,4  IU/L a AMH još čekam, bit će za tjedan dana. Mare kod mene je cijeli život ovulacija 10-11 dan. Ciklusi točno 27 dana. Tako je bilo i kad sam imala 23 i dobila svoje jedino djete. Ovo drugo ne uspjevamo napravit godinama. Ni samostalno ni uz pripomoć dobrih ljudi  :Laughing:

----------


## andream

evo mene s updateom - danas punktirali 5 js.
ne moram ni reći da sam pred jutro sanjala da mi nježno priopćavaju da do oplodnje nije došlo.

----------


## spodoba

venddy, malo brijem po alternativi pa mi je tako ostalo u sjecanju da stolisnik djeluje antiestrogenski. cesto se koristi za klimakterijske probleme gdje je problem estrogenska dominancija..
kakav ti je progesteron na 7DPO?

andream, neka budu jaki i kvalitetni  :Smile: 

ja sam se dopingirala s smokvama, wheatgrass i vitexom i snizila sam fsh s 12.6 na 6.09  :Smile:

----------


## taca70

Andream, potpuno te kuzim , te nocne more znaju biti pravi horor film. Tesko je ukrotiti sve strahove koji nas prate u ovoj prici. ~~~~ da nam javis dobre vijesti.

----------


## venddy

nemam novi progesteron, vadit ću ga za 10-tak dana, stari je bio 49  nmol/L. Ja sam isto počela koristiti vitex i pijem stolisnik ali tek mjesec dana. Znaš li možda kakav vitex ima utjecaj na estradiol?

----------


## mali-mis

ovo je lijep broj i kad su u toj kolicini obicno su jako kvalitetna. Pokusaj se opustiti...bit ce sve dobro. Kad ides na transfer?
saljem ti sve ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ovoga svijeta

----------


## sretna35

andream 5 je baš lijepa brojčica, vibram za dobar tulum

----------


## sretna35

mali-mis pa to je čarobno 1 cm i dobra srčana akcija :Zaljubljen:

----------


## spodoba

> nemam novi progesteron, vadit ću ga za 10-tak dana, stari je bio 49  nmol/L. Ja sam isto počela koristiti vitex i pijem stolisnik ali tek mjesec dana. Znaš li možda kakav vitex ima utjecaj na estradiol?


pa ok je ali bi mogao biti i bolji (ref je 35 - 142 nmol/l).. ako bi popravila lutealnu fazu, mogla bi tako ojacati i folikularnu.
jesi li kad mjerila bazalnu? znas li koliko traje lutealna faza?
vitex glede tvog estradiola moze biti od pomoci.
od pomoci bi ti bila i biljka (na latinskom) Lithospermum

----------


## venddy

u ovom laboraturiju u kojem sam ja tada radila interval je bio 5,3-81 pa sam negdje bila na sredini intervala, ali to je bilo prošle godine, sad trebam vidjet novo stanje.
ova biljka koju spominješ Lithospermum, nisam baš ništa izguglala, samo prevod imena modro vrapčje sjeme, modra biserka. Ima li negdje više informacija o njoj?

----------


## Marnie

:Klap:  andream! šaljem ti ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za labparty  :Smile: !

----------


## andream

evo imamo 3 oplođene (ICSI-jem), dvije JS neće ići na smrzavanje (srećom). transfer vjerojatno četvrtak.

----------


## Mojca

> evo imamo 3 oplođene (ICSI-jem), dvije JS neće ići na smrzavanje (srećom). transfer vjerojatno četvrtak.


Odlično! Držim fige!  :Smile:

----------


## Marnie

Eto tvoj san je bio čista panika  :Smile: .! ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za četvrtak!

----------


## sara38

> evo imamo 3 oplođene (ICSI-jem), dvije JS neće ići na smrzavanje (srećom). transfer vjerojatno četvrtak.


*Andream* za ludi tulum u labu ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ :Gumi-gumi: !

----------


## enya22

*andream* ~~~~~~ do neba za  :Saint:  ili  :Saint:  :Saint: !  :Heart:

----------


## tiki_a

mali-mis jako si me razveselila  :Heart: 
andream, prekrasno i šaljem ~~~~~~za dalje 
Bubzi za sutra~~~~~

----------


## sara38

*Bubzi* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za barem 2 lijepe js sutra  :Smile: !

----------


## Mojca

Samo kratki prijavak: It's a girl!  :Smile:  

Jutros napravljen anomality scan u 20. tjednu, sve ok!  :Smile:

----------


## mare41

Mojca :Zaljubljen: , predivno :Heart:

----------


## Marnie

aaaaaa curica, prekrasno  :Very Happy: !

----------


## gričanka

*Mojca* ... bravo za curetak  :Zaljubljen: 
*Andream* ... baš odlično! Za ET ~~~~~~~~~ :Klap: 
*Mali mis* ...  :Klap:  za srčeko!
*Bubzi* ~~~~~~~~~ za bezbolnu punkciju i odlične JS !
Koke, u klubu je uzbudljivo! Svima  :Love:

----------


## andream

Mojca, ma curke su zakon, ne kaže MM uzalud da bi još jednu, he he... Predivna vijest da je anomaly OK. sad se uistinu možeš opustiti.

----------


## AuroraBlu

*Mojca*  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## tiki_a

Mojca, dvostruko  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:

----------


## sara38

*Mojca* za lipoticu  :Zaljubljen: !

----------


## venddy

Mojca za tvoju curicu :Heart:

----------


## m arta

andream, ~~~~~~~~~~ za transfer

Mojca, super za curicu!  :Klap:

----------


## Mojca

Hvala cure!  :Heart: 
Od srca želim da se uskoro zaokružite i potom javite iste ili slične vijesti.  :Smile:

----------


## mali-mis

> mali-mis pa to je čarobno 1 cm i dobra srčana akcija


Apsolutno se slazem s tobom sretna35, zaljubila sam se u to malo srce, kako je samo lijepo kuckalo kad sam bila na snimanju  :Smile:

----------


## mali-mis

> evo imamo 3 oplođene (ICSI-jem), dvije JS neće ići na smrzavanje (srećom). transfer vjerojatno četvrtak.


Andream ovo je divna vijest, opusti se i uzivaj cekajuci transfer~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## mali-mis

> Samo kratki prijavak: It's a girl!  
> 
> Jutros napravljen anomality scan u 20. tjednu, sve ok!


Mojca ovo je divna vijest  :Smile: 
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za curu i tebe
aj i ja bi tako rado curicu  :Smile:

----------


## Snekica

Ne spadam ovdje (još) ali moram uletiti:
*Mojca* prekrasno! Koja će to biti principessa u obitelji!!!  :Heart:  
*andream* bravo!  :Klap: 
*mali-mis* čestitam na  :Heart: 
Svim curama šaljem veeeeeeeeeeliki  :Kiss:  !!!

----------


## anaea40

Mojca predivno  :Zaljubljen: 
Andream ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za dobitni postupak!

----------


## taca70

Mojca, hura za curicu. Uzivaj u iducih 20ak tjedana do susreta.
Andream, vidis da sve ide dobro,samo neka se tako nastavi. Cekanje ce biti najteze podnijeti.
Mali mis, ~~~~~~ da te sreca prati kao do sada.

----------


## zlatta

Andream, prekrasno, jako mi je drago! dobro da si se izborila za "svoj" protokol  
Mojca, MaliMiš, sjuper!

čitam da još vas pije vitex, i ja sam ga prošli ciklus počela piti, isto pitanje: imam kratku folikularnu fazu, vrlo kratku, u to je sad već preraslo u problem, tako rana ovulacija u prirodnjacima,   kako vitex utječe na to ako tko ima informaciju? čitala sam da uravnotežuje hormone

----------


## Bubzi

Drage cure, hvala vam na vibricama. Baš sam se odobrovoljla nakon cijelog''dana grča''. Ne očekujem puno od ovog prirodnjaka, ali ide staričica ponovo tražit stančicu. I malo joj je muka. Naravno da ću vam javit rezultate ulova.

----------


## andream

Bubzi, ~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za plodnu punkciju.
Cure, uz vaše čarobne vibrice naprosto mora biti uspješno. Ako ne ovaj put, sljedeći sigurno  :Smile:

----------


## sretna35

*andream* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za uspješan transfer

*mojca* predivne vijesti: curka + anomaly scan OK

*bubzi* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ :Heart:

----------


## Mojca

[QUOTE=Bubzi;1901415]....ide staričica ponovo tražit stančicu. /QUOTE]

Bubzi draga, ja sam pročitala da staničica ide tražiti staničicu. (Muška žensku, naravno!) držim fige da moje nesvjesno zna što priča.  :Smile:  

Curke  :Heart:

----------


## uporna

*andream* draga ~~~~~~~~~ za dobitni transfer (dobila sam prijavak da si bila u pon.  :Cool: )

*Mojca* bravo za curku  :Klap: 

*mali-mis* čestitam na  :Heart:  i želim ti urednu i školsu trudnoću do kraja

Osalim kokama svima  :Bye:

----------


## tiki_a

> Ne spadam ovdje (još) ali moram uletiti:
> *Mojca* prekrasno! Koja će to biti principessa u obitelji!!!  
> *andream* bravo! 
> *mali-mis* čestitam na 
> Svim curama šaljem veeeeeeeeeeliki  !!!


Jutros na odbrojavanju pomislim - sad bi bio red na Snekicu  :Heart:

----------


## Mojca

> Jutros na odbrojavanju pomislim - sad bi bio red na Snekicu


*X*

----------


## venddy

*zlatta* ja sam danas prekinula sa vitexom. Ne znam kakvo je stanje hormona kod tebe ali kako ja imam povišen estradiol a drugo je ok pisala sam na Suban da li da nastavim sa Evinim kapima. Evo odgovora:
*Poštovana,
konopljika koja je u sastavu naših Evinih kapi djeluje na sniženje povišenog prolaktina i progesterona. Ukoliko su razine tih hormona u redu, tada nema smisla uzimati kapi. Također, pronašla sam u literaturi jedno istraživanje u kojem se navodi da se u središnjoj fazi ciklusa povisio progesteron i estradiol, tako da ipak bolje da se posavjetujete s liječnikom*

----------


## rozalija

> *andream* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za uspješan transfer
> 
> *mojca* predivne vijesti: curka + anomaly scan OK
> 
> *bubzi* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


X
Najdražem klubu, dragim curama puno poljubaca šaljem. Redovito vas čitam i radujem se svakom vašem uspijehu. Još pola godine i ja stižem u vaš klub.

----------


## spodoba

> pa ok je ali bi mogao biti i bolji (ref je 35 -  142 nmol/l).. ako bi popravila lutealnu fazu, mogla bi tako ojacati i  folikularnu.
> jesi li kad mjerila bazalnu? znas li koliko traje lutealna faza?
> vitex glede tvog estradiola moze biti od pomoci.
> od pomoci bi ti bila i biljka (na latinskom) Lithospermum


jooj..nedavno sam bila na jednoj HR stranici koja tako lijepo opisuje  sve moguce biljcice. linkat cu kad je opet nadjem, nazalost je nisam  stavila pod favorite  :Sad: 
uglavnom  taj lithospermum ima gestagensko djelovanje.
isto tako se rado koristi za poboljsanje spermiograma..barem ovdje u alpskim predijelima.




> *zlatta* ja sam danas prekinula sa vitexom.  Ne znam kakvo je stanje hormona kod tebe ali kako ja imam povišen  estradiol a drugo je ok pisala sam na Suban da li da nastavim sa Evinim  kapima. Evo odgovora:
> *Poštovana,
> konopljika koja je u sastavu naših Evinih kapi djeluje na sniženje povišenog prolaktina i progesterona.  Ukoliko su razine tih hormona u redu, tada nema smisla uzimati kapi.  Također, pronašla sam u literaturi jedno istraživanje u kojem se navodi  da se u središnjoj fazi ciklusa povisio progesteron i estradiol, tako da  ipak bolje da se posavjetujete s liječnikom*


naucila sam da subanovi nekad daju odgovore budi bog s nama. :Evil or Very Mad: 
sjecam se objasnjenja na njihovoj stranici zasto se u evinom caju nalazi bazga..zbog okusa  :Laughing: 

istina je da djeluje na snizavanje prolaktina. da djeluje na snizavanje progesterona nije istina, bas suprotno.
vitex djeluje gestagenski, stoga i preporuka za tvoj slucaj jer kod tebe  vlada estrogenska dominancija. istina je da istovremeno djeluje  regulirajuce na ciklus...
http://www.ovarian-cysts-pcos.com/vitex.html
http://www.vitaminstuff.com/herbs-vitex.html

postoje i diskusije u kom periodu ciklusa koristiti vitex, neki su  ginekolozi za koristenje samo u drugom dijelu upravo zbog gestagenskog  djelovanja. no obzirom da vitex djeluje regulirajuce na ciklus, vecina  preporucuje uzimanje citav ciklus..pogotovo ako se radi o estrogenskoj  dominanciji..a kod onih koji imaju slabost zutog tijela moze biti isto  do pomoci..djeluje i na snizavanje FSH..vidi link.

----------


## andream

Prijavljujem sutrašnji transfer naših trojčeka  :Smile:

----------


## Mimek

*mojca* poz curki  :Bye: 

*andream* i *bubzi* sretno

evo šniki vam svima maše

----------


## Marnie

andream i bubzi~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Bubzi

Drage curke, od mene ništa. Ovulirala prije punkcije pa nas poslalo na kućni postupak. Crkla od sreće :Mad: . Pa baš oba pukla. Ovo mi je sad 17. pokušaj (4 na VV i 13 na SD). Hvala vam što ste navijale za mene.

andream divno, ~~~~~~~~~~ za trojkice. Mojca curice su zakon!

vibr, vibr, svima curke za sve! :Smile:

----------


## venddy

spodoba sad sam tek totalno zbunjena, ja sam isto tip koji voli biljčice, al kako mi se bliži postupak totalno sam u panici da što dodatno ne spi.... pa da ga još moram odgodit.

----------


## venddy

spodoba sad sam tek u totalnoj zbunjozi. Ja isto volim neke stvari rješavati biljčicama ali kako mi se bliži transfer tako sam u strahu da što dodatno ne sp..... pa da još moram odgodit postupak. Sad ni sama nisam pametna piti ili ne

----------


## sara38

*Bubzi* :Love: 
*Andream* sretno sutra  :Zaljubljen: !

Danas mi je bila prva folikulometrija, za sada sve ok, po tri folikula sa svake strane, još su sitni, sljedeći utz. u subotu...... :Bye:

----------


## spodoba

> spodoba sad sam tek u totalnoj zbunjozi. Ja isto volim neke stvari rješavati biljčicama ali kako mi se bliži transfer tako sam u strahu da što dodatno ne sp..... pa da još moram odgodit postupak. Sad ni sama nisam pametna piti ili ne


pa gle..malo sam pratila i neke americke strane i preporuke njihovih MPO-vaca
kad se pocne sa stimulacijom ili bolje receno vec s down regulacijom (ne znam koji protokol ces imati), onda prekidas s 'dopingiranjem' pripravcima koji imaju utjecaj na hormone. tako je i s vitexom. do tada mozes pokusati popraviti sliku. 

da progesteron i E2 rastu u sredini ciklusa je normalno (osvrt na subanov komentar)
http://natural-fertility-info.com/wp...s/mestrual.jpg

----------


## rozalija

> Prijavljujem sutrašnji transfer naših trojčeka


 :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  za trojčeke. Sretno draga na transferu, neka se mrvice čvrsto uhvate za mamicu.

----------


## Marnie

Što mislite da li je pametno koristiti Suprefact sprej kojem je rok do 6/11 (znači ovaj mjesec), a otvoren je već neku godinu i pol, ako ne i više? Ili je bolje da nabavim neki friškiji? Naime, treba mi za samo prva 2 dana ciklusa, pa mi se ne da kupovati novi. 
Konačno i ja u postupku  :Very Happy:

----------


## Dhea

jedno pitanje za one koje se razumije u te Evine kapi i Vitex
ima li to smisla piti s obzirom da ja imam povišen prolaktin i pijem Bromergon, a ako nalazi hormona budu ok 18-og sam opet u postupku i počinje pikanje
ne bi htjela sad još s nekom pripravcima zeznut stvar

----------


## Mojca

> Konačno i ja u postupku


 :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 
Šaljem puno vibrica i trudničke prašine! Držim fige iz sve snage!  :Heart:

----------


## sretna35

> Prijavljujem sutrašnji transfer naših trojčeka


sretno

Mimek i enya22 avatari  :Zaljubljen: 

Marnie ja ne bih riskirala s tim na kraju upotrebnog roka i dugo otvorenim Suprefactom

----------


## enya22

*andream* sretno!  :Heart:  
*sretna35*  :Kiss: 
*Mimek* avatar, aaaaah!  :Zaljubljen: 
*Marnie* i ja potpisujem sretnu35, ne bih ni ja riskirala s dugo otvorenim sprejem... Vibram da se investicija isplati i da bas taj postupak bude dobitan! 
Moja dva mala frajera i ja svim trudilicama saljemo carobne ~~~~

----------


## ina33

Sretno svima!

----------


## Sonja29

Koke sretno vam svima i mislim na vas! :Shy kiss:

----------


## ina33

Enya, tek sam sad skužila promijenjeni avatar, dečki rastu i predivni su!

----------


## taca70

> jedno pitanje za one koje se razumije u te Evine kapi i Vitex
> ima li to smisla piti s obzirom da ja imam povišen prolaktin i pijem Bromergon, a ako nalazi hormona budu ok 18-og sam opet u postupku i počinje pikanje
> ne bi htjela sad još s nekom pripravcima zeznut stvar


 Dhea, vitex se ne preporucuje ako se uzima Bromergon, mislim da i u uputama tako pise.

----------


## spodoba

> Dhea, vitex se ne preporucuje ako se uzima Bromergon, mislim da i u uputama tako pise.


ja sam pila bromergon i vitex uz blagoslov doktorice..ali smo tada bili u fazi ciljanih odnosa..
@dhea
kad pocnes sa stimulacijom za IVF/ICSI drzi se samo bromergona jer vitex tjece i na ostale hormone...fsh..lh..
sretno!  :Smile:

----------


## enya22

*ina33*  :Kiss:

----------


## tiki_a

I ja ću reči kao i sretna35, Mimek i enya vaši avatari  :Zaljubljen: 
sara38 dobro je počelo  :Very Happy: 
andream svaka čast za et trojčeka  :Klap: 
Bubzi  :Mad:  
Marnie konačno i ti startaš, možda bolje novi sprej iako i sama tako pomislim da uzmem ono što imam. ~~~~šaljem

----------


## andream

Naši trojčeki su dva osmostanična ljepotana i jedan sa 6 na osam stanica - umislila sam si da će baš taj biti dobitan  :Smile: 
Odoh u horizontalu.

----------


## tiki_a

Jako jako lijepo, nadam se da ćemo se veseliti za dva tjedna~~~~~~~

----------


## enya22

*andream* i ovdje  :Very Happy: za tvoje lijepe mrvice! ~~~~ da za 2 tj. skacemo od srece!
*tiki_a*  :Kiss:

----------


## Marnie

andream~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~z  a mrvice  :Very Happy: !

----------


## Mimek

*andream* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

*marnie* sretno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

*sara* za sutra ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

mišica je prava šarmenrica 
*eny*a nadam se da ćemo ih uskoro upoznati jer tvoji dečki su preslatki

----------


## mali-mis

Andream  :Klap:  za trojceke i da nam javis lijep rezultat za dva tjedna, sad se probaj upustiti, uzivati i odmarati, al ne zaboravi da je kretanje jako pozeljno :Yes: 

Za sve cure u postupcima^~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

ostalima pozdrav

----------


## sretna35

andream za "trojku" u horizontali

----------


## Mojca

Andream, puuuno vibrica i trudničke prašine za sretnu trojku! 
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
**************************************

----------


## rozalija

> Andream, puuuno vibrica i trudničke prašine za sretnu trojku! 
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> **************************************


~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za mamine trojčeke.

----------


## MASLINA1973

> Andream, puuuno vibrica i trudničke prašine za sretnu trojku! 
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> **************************************



 :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Heart:

----------


## enya22

> mišica je prava šarmenrica 
> *eny*a nadam se da ćemo ih uskoro upoznati jer tvoji dečki su preslatki


*Mimek* i ja se nadam, malena N. je prava beba-ljepotica!  :Heart: 
*andream* potpisujem *mali-mis*, kretanje pogoduje cirkulaciji, lagane setnjice ce pomoci da se mrvica/e dobro ugnijezdi/e

----------


## enya22

Jutreko!
Ajde da i ja jednom u ovom klubu skuham  :Coffee: ... 
~~~~~~ svima 
*andream* ~~~~~ mislim na tebe i tvoje mrvice!

----------


## sara38

*Enya* hvala na jutarnjo kavici, tvoj avatar je  :Zaljubljen:  :Zaljubljen: !
*Andream*, generacijo, vauuuu, uživaj i šaljem ti puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ :Heart: !

----------


## mare41

sara, kako ti ide? Bila prva folikulometrija?

----------


## sara38

> sara, kako ti ide? Bila prva folikulometrija?


Bila neki dan, 6 komada. Sutra druga  :Smile: .

----------


## mare41

sara, mladica, bravo! I nek se tako lijepo nastavi, javi sutra kako ide.

----------


## linalena

andream ~~~~~~ i da dani brzo prolaze

Mojca  :Klap:  :Klap:  za curetka

Marnie  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  za postupak

sara38 ~~~~~~ za jajčeka

A ja stavljena 2 mjeseca na kontracepciju (neke Lindynette20), hmm nikada nisam bila na kontracepciji, i sam kraj 8og stimulacija , zapravo dok očekuje već i punkciju. Ufff sada opet proučavat postupke sa kontracepcijom

----------


## tiki_a

linalena, možda će baš takav biti dobitan, ~~~~~šaljem
Kako je živahno u klubu, toliko akcija i dobrih vijesti!
A ja u borbi s bakterijama, ovaj puta samo prirodno (uva i puno tekućine), današnji nalaz mokraće super, leukocitni e. sa 500 došli na nulu (ref. 10), a povećani ketoni ukazuju na učinkovitost moje vlastite dijete (pazim na unos kalorija), eto baš sam zbog toga  :Very Happy: . Još malo vag. dobre bakterije i još da stigne M  :Evil or Very Mad:  - poremetila mi planove  :Mad: ...

----------


## Mojca

Super plan Tiki, probaj u tu prirodnu terapiju ubaciti i neke vaginalete na bazi mliječne kiseline, npr. Vivag, da ti malo popravi pH (dr. R. mi ih je preporučio zbog streptokoka). 
Linalena, nek bude dobitini!  :Smile:

----------


## Mimek

linalence ove tvoje sitne bete su obećavajuće

mojca pola je iza tebe  :Klap:  ubrzo eto curetka

----------


## Reni76

*sara* bravo za 6 komada
*tiki_a* vibram da pobijediš bakterije
*enya* dečki se preslati
*andream* bravo za trojčeke, pazi ih i mazi
svim ostalim curama želim da im se ispuni sve što žele  :Kiss:

----------


## Mojca

Da Mimek, upravo o tome sam sad pričala s dragim.  :Smile:  
Moram priznati da me lagano počinje hvatati neka "panika"...  :Laughing:  valjda je to normalno... svako malo se moram podsjetiti da duboko udahnem i zamantram da će sve biti u redu.  :Smile:  
Svima želim to uzbuđeno-panično, a opet tako pozitivno stanje što prije.  :Heart:

----------


## rozalija

> *sara* bravo za 6 komada
> *tiki_a* vibram da pobijediš bakterije
> *enya* dečki se preslati
> *andream* bravo za trojčeke, pazi ih i mazi
> svim ostalim curama želim da im se ispuni sve što žele


X

----------


## sara38

Svima u klubu puno  :Kiss:  :Kiss: !
Sutra sam opet na utz., imam 5 vodećih folikula, ostalo sitno.....

----------


## uporna

*andream* šaljem ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za trojčeke
Svim kokama također puno uspjeha da beštije zbrišu a plusići na testićima navale. :Yes:

----------


## tiki_a

Mojca  :Heart: , baš mi je dr. vivag preporučio  :Klap: 
sara38 dobro je, dobro je~~~~~~~

----------


## Mojca

Tiki, eto, nemaš što misliti.  :Smile:  

Sara, znaš kako kažu navijači: "Pet komada, pet komada, to je naša nada!"  :Smile:  Držim fige!

----------


## andream

Sara, ~~~~~~~~ za današnji UZV i da bude sretnih pet ~~~~~~~~~
Svima u klubu ~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## tiki_a

sara38, kako je?

----------


## Marnie

Sara ~~~~~~~~~~~~~za UZV!

Nabavila sam nešto "mlađi" suprefact (andream hvala  :Bye: ) i danas krenula sa stimulacijom  :Smile: .

Šaljem svima~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## andream

Marnie, nadam se da će nam bočica objema donijeti sreću  :Smile: 
Sara, čekamo lijepe vijesti...

----------


## taca70

Marnie, kako bi trebao izgledati tvoj protokol? Bas prava stimulacija ili?

----------


## Mojca

Andream, Marnie, Sara ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~!!

Taco, svaki dan se pitam je li već stigla mala dlakavica?

----------


## linalena

> Andream, Marnie, Sara ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~!!
> 
> Taco, svaki dan se pitam je li već stigla mala dlakavica?


XXX

A ja sam sve više u strahu kontracepcije, nikada je dosada nisam koristila, ufff frka me generalna

----------


## Mojca

Linalena, nije ti to nis.  :Smile:  
Sitna tabletica svaki dan u isto doba... zanemarivo u uspredbi s količinom hormona i pikanjem u stimulaciji. Možeš biti malo draugačijeg raspoloženja... ali ne moraš. Ja sam je godinama uzimala i uvijek je sve bilo ok... istina, kad sam ih uzela pred stimulaciju sam bila malo pms-ična, ali to bi više pripisala tremi pred prvi postupak. 
Samo hrabro.  :Smile:

----------


## Charlie

*andream* ~~~~~~~ !
*Marnie* konačno postupak, šaljem ~~~~ da bude dobitan! Javljaj kako ide.
*Linalena* sretno! Individualno je kako tko reagira na kontracepciju, ja nikakve nuspojave nisam osjetila, jedino ovaj put kad sam ih uzimala produženo (ne 21 dan nego 35) negdje sam oko 30-tog dana osjećala težinu u donjem trbuhu i malo križa, i to je sve, prošlo za 2 dana.
*Sara* sretno!

----------


## linalena

ma da i iskreno vjerujem da ću onda i dobiti kvalitetnije stanice, jedino kaj mi to poremetilo planove z asloveniju na jesen
kaj velite kolika nama treba pauza između stimulacija???
I da, drB je rekao da samo ponovim briseve i papu, hormone naravno da ne treba, za AMH mi je rekao da nema potrebe, no ja mislim nažicat soc.ginicu bar krvnu sliku

----------


## Marnie

> Marnie, kako bi trebao izgledati tvoj protokol? Bas prava stimulacija ili?


Prva 2 dc suprefact 3x1, od 2. dc 2 klomifena + 2 menopura, pa 7. dc UZV gdje će mi dati terapiju za dalje.

----------


## andream

linalena,različita su mišljenja kako vidim o razmaku između stimulacija - školski šest, kod nas "starijih" četiri, a netko kaže i manje. kad je jako loša reakcija kod stimulacija, tipa jednog folikula, onda je moguće i odmah sljedeći mjesec kako sam čitala.

----------


## ina33

> ma da i iskreno vjerujem da ću onda i dobiti kvalitetnije stanice, jedino kaj mi to poremetilo planove z asloveniju na jesen
> kaj velite kolika nama treba pauza između stimulacija???
> I da, drB je rekao da samo ponovim briseve i papu, hormone naravno da ne treba, za AMH mi je rekao da nema potrebe, no ja mislim nažicat soc.ginicu bar krvnu sliku


Potpisujem andream - ključno ti je u skupini 39+ pitanje koliko si stanica dobila u prethodnoj stimulaciji i koliko ti je godina?

Malo stanica, puno godina = manji razmak (2-3 mjeseca).

Puno stanica = dulji oporavak, pa čak i u visokoj dobi, ali to sve skužiš i sama - nema ovulacije, cirkusi sa spotinzima itd.

----------


## sara38

Ej curke, sutra moram na 5. folikulometriju, danas mi je 12dc, folikuli nešto sporo rastu, ne znam ni sama koliko ih je, vel.12-13. Znat ću više sutra.....  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## Marnie

Sara38, ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za rast folikulića i da budu puni  :Smile: .

----------


## Mimek

pa ja sam sad skužila da više uopće nemam spotinga  :Shock: 

fakat me dijete pomladilo... a da ja idem na brzaka probati složiti još koje ?  :Laughing:

----------


## Dhea

> Potpisujem andream - ključno ti je u skupini 39+ pitanje koliko si stanica dobila u prethodnoj stimulaciji i koliko ti je godina?
> 
> Malo stanica, puno godina = manji razmak (2-3 mjeseca).
> 
> Puno stanica = dulji oporavak, pa čak i u visokoj dobi, ali to sve skužiš i sama - nema ovulacije, cirkusi sa spotinzima itd.


sorry na glupom pitanju, ali fakat me zanima
je li 7 stanica malo ili puno?

----------


## andream

Rekla bih da je sedam jajnih stanica u našim godinama definitivno značajan broj (a mislim da ih nikad i ne može biti "puno").
I mene sad kopka za mojih 9 folikula i pet jajnih stanica, to bi značilo da ću idući postupak čekati 5-6 mjeseci (a toliko se sad ionako čega po bolnicama za lijekove).

----------


## aleksandraj

Pozdrav curama, cestitam trudnicama, a cekalicama puno~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Andream, ti *neces* u postupak, ovaj ti je dobitni i ne razmisljati drugacije.
Mojca, cestitam za curicu.

----------


## Dhea

a evo ja idem u postupak nakon 4 mj.
s jedne strane mi se žuri, zbog godina, a s druge se premišljam da nije možda prerano, da pričekam još koji mjesec, nisam pametna
ovaj put bi trebao biti duži protokol pa me toga frka

----------


## taca70

Marnie, jos nisam cula za kombinaciju supresije agonistom i klomifena istovremeno. Zivo me interesira kako ce to ici i cemu to sluzi.

----------


## MASLINA1973

Nadovezujem se jer ste mi pročitale misli.
Iza nas neuspješan pokušaj (ni sama ne znam koliko sam to puta već napisala...), bile su četiri stanice, dakle, primjereno dobi - reklo bi se. Od terapije uzimala sam samo Gonale i štopericu. Je li moguće ponoviti postupak ujesen? Nije li to prerano ili je ipak pauza od tri mjeseca (lipanj, srpanj, kolovoz) dovoljna da se tijelo odmori i oporavi?

----------


## mare41

maslina, sasvim je dovoljna pauza od 3 mjeseca, trebala bi biti, neki spominju čak mjesec do dva pauze, a najbolje će pokazati stanje pregled prije početka stimulacije.

----------


## MASLINA1973

Hvala, mare41. 
Pregled podrazumijeva ponovne pretrage?

----------


## mare41

maslina, mislila sam na UZV prije nove stimulacije, da se vidi ima li kakve možda ciste i da se pogledaju antralci.

----------


## spodoba

> maslina, sasvim je dovoljna pauza od 3 mjeseca, trebala bi biti, neki spominju čak mjesec do dva pauze, a najbolje će pokazati stanje pregled prije početka stimulacije.


moj mpo-vac kaze da bi mogli i svaki drugi ciklus.
negdje sam citala da je za low respondere bolje napraviti malo vecu pauzu da bi je jajnici 'odmorili'. valjda zbog toga jer se stimulacijom crpe antralci, pa ako se stimulacija radi cesce da nece doci do pozeljnog odgovora.
no svakako jedan ultrazvuk pred samu stimulaciju ne steti..i zbog toga da se prebroje antralci..oni su dobri pokazatelji kako ce netko reagirati na stimulaciju..

----------


## andream

hmmm... meni dr nije radio UZV sad pred stimulaciju a rezultat bio odličan, 5 js. kad je radio UZV prije stimuliranog, prije 7 mjeseci, rezultat bio katastrofa-1 foikul i 1 js. a isti broj gonala/menopura, doduše supresija je bila različita. ne mogu vjerovati da je to bilo samo zbog drugih lijekova, pa ga ti sad znaj...

----------


## sara38

Moj postupak ulazi u završnicu  :Rolling Eyes: , četiri folikula, endometrij, kažu, odličan, sutra štoperica, u petak punkcija (16dc). Do sada uglavnom su mi punkcije bile 11dc jer mi ciklusi traju 25/26 dana, ovo sada sve nešto čudno  :Undecided:  
Svima puno  :Kiss: !

----------


## andream

Sara, odlične vijesti. Ako znaš, koliki ti je endić sada?
~~~~~~~~~~~~ da se tako lijepo nastavi.

----------


## tiki_a

> Sara, odlične vijesti. Ako znaš, koliki ti je endić sada?
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~ da se tako lijepo nastavi.


 x

----------


## Marnie

Sara38, pa to je super rezultat (bar meni  :Smile: )! ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za dalje!

----------


## Mojca

> Sara38, pa to je super rezultat (bar meni )! ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za dalje!


Sara ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~!  :Smile:

----------


## ina33

> moj mpo-vac kaze da bi mogli i svaki drugi ciklus.
> negdje sam citala da je za low respondere bolje napraviti malo vecu pauzu da bi je jajnici 'odmorili'. valjda zbog toga jer se stimulacijom crpe antralci, pa ako se stimulacija radi cesce da nece doci do pozeljnog odgovora.
> no svakako jedan ultrazvuk pred samu stimulaciju ne steti..i zbog toga da se prebroje antralci..oni su dobri pokazatelji kako ce netko reagirati na stimulaciju..


Ja sam čula baš obrnute teorije - da je low responderima relativno svejedno i ne trebaju velike pauze, jer se jajnici ne ispucaju... ko će ga znat.

----------


## tiki_a

:Coffee: 
andream, kako se čuvaju mrvice? Uz malo šetnje ili za sada uglavnom skroz mirno?~~~~~
sara38, danas završna pikica  :Klap: 
Ja i dalje čekam M :Mad:  ...Kao da hoće, a onda opet ništa. Sad bi mi više odgovaralo da još pričeka par dan kad već toliko kasni.

----------


## Vojvođanka

> Moj postupak ulazi u završnicu , četiri folikula, endometrij, kažu, odličan, sutra štoperica, u petak punkcija (16dc). Do sada uglavnom su mi punkcije bile 11dc jer mi ciklusi traju 25/26 dana, ovo sada sve nešto čudno  
> Svima puno !


 ajde??! pa onda držim fige da bude dobitan kad je tako neobičan  :Smile:  pusa

----------


## Charlie

*sara38* sretno!
*tiki_a* a kad dođe M ide neka akcija? Koliki ti je ovaj ciklus? 
*mare41* jel znaš kako ide kod Miki76? 
*ina33, spodoba* - i ja sam čula od doktora da se kod low respondera može ići češće jer nema rizika od HS, ali za broj antralnih ne znam kako se ponaša. 

Ja čekam M nakon kontracepcijskih, danas je 4. dan pauze i tek spotting, a sutra bi trebalo početi pikanje  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## mare41

Charlie, Miki ide (hrabro) dalje, šaljemo joj kiss!

----------


## tiki_a

Oooo Charlie, još malo i počelo je  :Klap:  ... Danas mi je 40-ti d.c. (M kasni 16 dana); kad jednom krene, poslije O sam na uzv da se provjeri jel' sve ok obzirom da me cistični folikul sada zeza i sa ciklusom nakon idem u menopurski postupak (ostala zamrznuta mm-ova doza pa da i to potrošimo i poslije nema više još jedan pa još jedan i tako nekoliko puta  :Smile: ).

----------


## Marchie37

*Charlie*, sretno pikanje i sretno sve poslije toga!!!

----------


## sara38

> *Charlie*, sretno pikanje i sretno sve poslije toga!!!


X

*Tiki* :Heart: .

----------


## andream

Sara, sretno na punkciji.
Charlie, ~~~~~~~~ za dobar početak.
Tiki, ~~~~~~~~~ za posljednji dobitni postupak. 
Inače hvala na pitanju, prvih par dana baš sam mirovala zbog stalnih unutarnjih probadanja,a od danas se sve ful smirilo kao da ničeg nije ni bilo pa sam i aktivnija. Za simptome se uopće neću ni pokušavati osluškivati, baš neopterećeno čekam utorak (hmmm, ovo neopterećeno jedino ako se ne računa da već sad brojim kad bih mogla u novi postupak...).

----------


## Charlie

Hvala vam drage moje. Godio mi je odmor (oni silni prirodnjaci stvarno su me izmorili, sad s odmakom to tek bolje vidim) i nisam još nekak ni svjesna da opet krećemo, a Menopuri već čekaju na polici. 
*andream* imala si tako lijepi rezultat do sada da nekako imam feeling da to mora pozitivno završiti. ~~~~~~~~~!
*Tiki* a jesi bila na UZ vidjeti kaj se događa, zašto toliko kasni? Šaljem ~~~~ za naredni postupak!!!
*Sara* sretno!!!

----------


## tiki_a

Charlie, obavila sam dva uzv, jedan 4 dana nakon očekivane O na sistematskom i tada je folikul još bio tu (prevelik za mene), vidjelo se da to nije dobro. Pet dana nakon toga uzv kod mog dr. koji kaže da je cističan folikul. Za sada čekam M, možda odem i na treći uzv, ali najvjerojatnije ću pričekati...I dobro kažeš za odmor od prirodnjaka, jednako se i sama osjećam.

----------


## MASLINA1973

Dr. je predložio pokušaj u prirodnom ciklusu u srpnju, lipanj bi valjda trebao poslužiti za odmor iako sam već sva u mislima na srpanj.
Sljedeći stimulirani IVF sudeći po broju i čekanju bit će za godinu dana... 
Strljenja, strpljenja...

----------


## mare41

Maslina, odlika ovog kluba (kad već tu pišemo) je beskrajno strpljenje, al ne i vrijeme, sa sadašnjom pameću-da opet imam 38-ne bi sigurno čekala godinu dana do postupka.

----------


## m arta

> Maslina, odlika ovog kluba (kad već tu pišemo) je beskrajno strpljenje, al ne i vrijeme, sa sadašnjom pameću-da opet imam 38-ne bi sigurno čekala godinu dana do postupka.


eh, mare, kad se sjetim svojih početaka, jesam bila naivna......
da mi je ova pamet sada ne bi  kročila niti u jednu bolnicu u RH, odmah bi išla u Prag. imala bi puno, puno veće šanse nego sada. ali.....

----------


## mare41

e m arta, baš tako, nema natrag, al barem možemo druge upozoravat da ne ponove naše greške, s 38 sam prvi put išla kod ginekologa (krivog) zbog neplodnosti...

----------


## MASLINA1973

Hvala, cure. Hvala, klubu :Smile:  na kojem se uvijek pronađu najbolji savjeti i podrška. 
Možda je strpljenje zapravo i najveća varka i tu ste sigurno u pravu. I ja sam tapkala mjesecima na mjestu s tim brojnim i bespotrebnim folikulometrijama, a da mi nitko nije rekao ništa konkretno dok se sama nisam trgla i odlučila nešto promijeniti. 
I kao što je iščekivanje bete cijela vječnost, tako mjesec proleti a da se niti ne okreneš. Pa i godine, a onda svoje brojimo i brojimo...
Hvala vam na upozorenjima :Smile:

----------


## m arta

QUOTE=mare41;1907723]e m arta, baš tako, nema natrag, al barem možemo druge upozoravat da ne ponove naše greške, s 38 sam prvi put išla kod ginekologa (krivog) zbog neplodnosti...[/QUOTE]

i mene nisu uzeli za ozbiljno kad sam u 38-moj rekla da mi je čudno kako nisam ostala trudna već nakon mjesec dana pokušaja.
ja sam u 29-toj ostala trudna odmah, pa su valjda mislili da sam pod stresom. i rekli da šta ja mislim, ako ne ostanem trudna u godini dana, nek onda dođem da se vidi u čemu je problem. :Laughing:  ne znam jel bi se smijala ili plakala.....
šta reći. :Confused: 
ja sam u to vrijeme i zbog alergija obilazila bolnicu, btw ni tu mi nisu ništa našli, svi nalazi o.k. a ja fleke po licu dan danas.
čak sam dvije godine navodno imala asmu, dok sama nisam prestala sa pumpicama i sve o.k. to je tek  posebna priča.

eh, mare, zamisli, mogla sam možda već imati bebača od 3 godine....... pusti snovi....

----------


## spodoba

> Ja sam čula baš obrnute teorije - da je low responderima relativno svejedno i ne trebaju velike pauze, jer se jajnici ne ispucaju... ko će ga znat.


puno je diskusija oko low respondera  :Yes: 
moj mpovac npr je nedavno bio na nekom kongresu, velika tema su bili upravo low responderi. pa ispade npr. da po njima dhea nema nekog utjecaja na kvalitetu JS.
opet pratim jednog MPO-vca iz berlina..on cesto preporucuje upravo uzimanje DHEA barem dva mjeseca pred postupak za low respondere ili one s losijim JS. bas je nedavno linkao studije koje govore o uspjesnosti toga..
zato..ajde ga znaj  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## Charlie

*Spodoba*, ako nešto ne može škoditi (ajde, akne na licu kod DHEA i jesu i nisu problem...) a postoje doktori i studije koje tvrde da ima efekta, ja sam voljna probati. Uz naravno oprez i realna očekivanja.

Cure molim vas upute kako smiksati 4 menopura, pretpostavljam da ću vas ovdje naći najviše koje ste išle s tim dozama. Znam da idu u 2 otopine; jel onda prvo usišem 2 otopine u špricu pa topim jedan po jedan prašak ili?

----------


## spodoba

> *Spodoba*, *ako nešto ne može škodit*i (ajde, akne na licu kod DHEA i jesu i nisu problem...) a postoje doktori i studije koje tvrde da ima efekta, ja sam voljna probati. Uz naravno oprez i realna očekivanja.
> 
> Cure molim vas upute kako smiksati 4 menopura, pretpostavljam da ću vas ovdje naći najviše koje ste išle s tim dozama. Znam da idu u 2 otopine; jel onda prvo usišem 2 otopine u špricu pa topim jedan po jedan prašak ili?


i ja sam tog misljenja i zato uzimam. naravno da sam cekirala dhea uz 3x25mg..i vrijednost je u referentnim granicama ali na gornjoj granici.

ja sam jednu vodu podijelila na dva praska i tako dva puta (imala sam isto 300IE) i dva puta sam se pikala. dakle dva menogona u jednu vodu. to mi je preporucio mpovac.
ne znam koji  menogon uzimas, pogotovo ako nije menogon HP, onda te moze peckati..stoga preporuka

ovaj put sam na sest ampula menogona, preporuka MPOvca je tri ujutro i tri navecer ovaj put da se bolje rasporedi

----------


## Mojca

Charlie, možeš max 3 ampule praška s jednom ampulom rastvora. 
Ja sam ovako radila: prva otopina u prvi prašak, pa sam to sve skupa u drugi prašak, pa u treći. Posebno sam smučkala četvrti prašak s drugom otopinom i sve to dodala u prvu mješavinu. Puno mi je pomogao ovaj filmić, koji mi se čini najbolji za menopur, a vidjela sam ih dosta. 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SaFftyaTXDw

----------


## taca70

Charlie, ja sam tako kako si ti napisala miksala cak i 5 Menopura u jednu spricu, jedan ubod.

----------


## Mali Mimi

Ja sam isto tako dakle sa 4 menopura uzela bi otopinu i pol i onda u praškove, tako su mi sestre na VV i u MB pokazale

----------


## Charlie

Hvala curke!

----------


## Charlie

Evo ja bila zadnja prije kvara i prva nakon...baš mi je falio forum ovih dana. 
Moj postupak teče očekivano, malo sam ipak razočarana brojem folikula: nakon 6 dana stimulacije 2 folikula nejednake veličine, znači povećana doza nije igrala neku ulogu u broju folikula. Nadam se da će ta dva biti barem OK...
*Marnie* kako ide kod tebe?
*Tiki_a* jel stigla M?

----------


## andream

Naše su brojčice od naših trodnevnih embrijića:
12dpt: 101
14 dpt: 273. Ovo je od danas. suvišno je i napisati, ali pišem, da prvi UZV očekujemo s nestrpljenjem početkom srpnja.

----------


## ina33

> naše su brojčice od naših trodnevnih embrijića:
> 12dpt: 101
> 14 dpt: 273. Ovo je od danas. Suvišno je i napisati, ali pišem, da prvi uzv očekujemo s nestrpljenjem početkom srpnja.


Čestitam  :Smile: !!!!!!!! Koja predivna vijest! Potvrđuješ neko "moje" pravilo, koje se vidi i u onom IVF calculator predictoru - ko relativno brzo uspije 1. put, uspije relativno brzo i 2. put.

----------


## sara38

*Andream* bravoooooo  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:   :Heart:  :Heart: !

----------


## Charlie

*Andream* čestitaaaam!!!!  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## Mojca

Andream!!!!!! Wow! Bravo! :Smile: 

Koja lijepa vijest nakon toliko dana apstinencije od foruma i ovisničke krize!

Marnie, što ima kod tebe?

----------


## sara38

U ovih tjedan dana ja obavila sve, dakle: punkcija prošla sa 6 js, treći dan vraćena 3 embrija  :Embarassed: .

----------


## Mojca

Sara ~~~~~~~~~~ !

----------


## Marnie

Andream čestitam od  :Heart: !! i šaljem ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za školsku trudnoću i da tvoja mala curica dobije brata ili seku  :Smile: .
Charlie i Sara38~~~~~~~~~~~~~za uspjeh.

Kod mene loše, bila 2 folikula i oba prazna  :Sad: . Dr. reako da vadim ponovo AMH (vadila sam ga prije 2 g.) da vidimo što dalje (čitaj ima li smisla dalje)...Uz to vadila jetrene probe i povišen mi je GGT za duplo od višeg referentnog, AST i ALT ok. Imam bolove ispod desnog rebra, bila na UZV abdomena i sve je ok.

I baš mi je falio forum (ovisnica) :Smile: .

----------


## sara38

*Marnie*  :Love: .

----------


## Mojca

Marnie, baš mi je žao da su bili prazni folikuli.  :Sad: 
 :Love:

----------


## aleksandraj

Marnie, zao mi je, ali nada umire posljednja (nisam ni ja bolje)

Andream, cestitke od srca. Sara38~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~naprijed za Andreom

----------


## Mimek

Andream  :Very Happy:  :Klap: 

Malena je onaj dan bila plačljiva jer je osjetila da joj se sprema konkurencija  :Wink:

----------


## tiki_a

Ooooopaaa andream, kako lijepe brojkice  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: . Odmah sam zaboravila da forum nije radio.
sara38, samo tako dalje, andreinim stopama~~~~~~
Marnie, ovo je jako teško  :Love: 
mare41  :Heart: 
Charlie, zar samo dva? Nadam se da će se pojaviti još koji folikulić i ~~~~~šaljem za min. 2 js!
Moja M kasni 48 dana, taman za naredni ciklus (24+24), nadam se da hoće za par dana  :Grin:

----------


## Charlie

O *Marnie* baš mi je žao. Nadam se da ćete smisliti nešto dobro za dalje. 
*Sara38* ~~~~~~!
Ja ću sutra znati što i kako dalje, ujutro ću izvadit estradiol (to se sama upućujem).

----------


## tiki_a

Charlie, super za akciju, uvijek je bolje kad se više zna. ~~~~~šaljem!

----------


## ja.sam.xyz

Drage 39+,
vec vas dulje vrijeme pratim, a ovo je prvi put da pisem. Ja sam 36+ i vasa tematika mi je vrlo bliska. Moja MPO prica je za sada neuspjesna: 1 klomifenski postupak uz ciljani odnos - tanak endometrij, 1 AIH femara - pukao folikul prije punkcije, 1 IVF - decapeptyl+menopuri -7js, 3 vracena embrija, zavrsilo ranim spontanim u 6tjednu. U iscekivanju sam 2. IVF-a, dr. predlaze promjenu stimulacije - gonal i cetrotide. 

Zanima me kakva su vasa iskustva? S obzirom da sam na zadnju stimulaciju "dobro" reagirala, ne znam kako cu reagirati na novu pa me malo kopka taj rizik promjene, iako vjerujem iskusnom doktoru koji kaze da ova promjena moze samo poboljsati kvalitetu js, a brojcano stanje ce vjerojatno biti zadovoljavajuce.  Usput u ovoj pauzi smo napravili dosta pretraga, sve je vise manje OK, osim trombofilijskih pretraga, ispada da sam homozigot na PAI-1, tako da cu u buducoj trudnoci biti na niskomolekularnom heparinu, ali to je vec jedna druga prica. Mozda je to bio uzrok spontanom, a mozda i nije.

----------


## taca70

Andream,  cestitam i ~~~~~~ za  :Heart: . Koji ti je ovo ET bio za 2.bebicu? Btw. nadam se da ce se dokazati i moja teorija da tko jednom rodi, kad-tad ce roditi i drugi put.  :Yes: 
xyz, gdje se lijecis? O protokolu s cetrotide smo vec dosta ovdje pisale, navodno da je dobar za starije i low respondere ali rekla bih da nemamo bas super iskustva s njim.
Marnie, jako mi je zao sto je tako ispalo. Kako je na kraju izgledao taj tvoj protokol?

----------


## linalena

Charlie  puno puno ~~~~ za postupak  :Klap: 

andream  :Very Happy:  Čestitam jupijeeeee

sara38 ~~~~ za žilavu trojkicu

Marnie  :Love: 

tiki_a  :Zaljubljen: 

ja.sam.xyz  I ja sam prvi puta u takvom postupku ali tek krajem 8og tak da ne znam

Meni bi trebala doći M danas i krećem sa kontracepcijom, Lindynnete 30???? Uff ja nikada  nisam pila pilule i malo sam u frci. Kupila sam si DHEA, mužu neke vitamine i krećemo 2 mjeseca na kuru. Bar ću ovo ljeto fakat biti opuštena što se tiče glede spontanog začeća  :Laughing:

----------


## mare41

taca, ja bi dodala da xyz nije ni starija ni low responder  (na sreću).

----------


## anddu

andream :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 

xyz ja sam od idućeg tjedna na to tom istom protokolu gonali+cetrotide prvi put, dosad bila na menopurima - dobili dvije, odnosno tri stanice, ali ja imam nizak AMH. I mene je strah promjene terapije (da ne bude reakcija još gora) ali eto vidjet ćemo uskoro.

andream još jednom :Very Happy:

----------


## andream

hvala vam curke na vibrama, puno to znači... 
evo ako moja priča može malo pomoći- ja sam imala stimulirani s menopurima prije pola godine i decapeptylima i bio je totalni fijasko, svega 1 JS. Ovaj put skroz nova terapija s odmakom vremena (što u našim godinama puno znači) s gonalima i suprefactom i reakcija odlična, 5 JS. 
Inače evo kronologije kad taca već pita: 1. stimulirani (menopur+decapeptyl); prirodnjak-pobjegao folikul pa AIH; femarski-pobjegla 3 folikula pa rađen AIH; femarski-1 js i na kraju ovaj zadnji stimulirani (peti postupak).
Nekako sam imala feeling da će nam uspjeti baš stimulirani zbog mojih brzinskih ovulacija gdje folikuli gotovo svaki put pobjegnu, pa sam od prirodnjaka odustala, čekali smo baš ovaj zadnji stimulirani. Moram priznati da me beta ipak iznenadila, nisam očekivala pozitivnu betu (to popodne kad sam čekala nalaze nisam čak ni stavila utriće da M što prije dođe).

----------


## ina33

Sad si imala suprefact sprej, jel' da, ne injekcije?

----------


## andream

i da, anddu, tvoj sprej mi je donio sreću :Smile:  Btw, koliko iznosi tvoj nizak AMH? Meni je bio prije godinu dana oko 13, sad je i manji.

----------


## andream

> Sad si imala suprefact sprej, jel' da, ne injekcije?


yes. hvala dr R na savjetu  :Smile:

----------


## Marnie

> Marnie, jako mi je zao sto je tako ispalo. Kako je na kraju izgledao taj tvoj protokol?


1 i 2 dc suprefact sprej, od 2 dc do 6 dc po 2 klomifena + 2 menopura, 7 i 8 dc po 2 menopura i onda je jedan folikul na 9 dc ciklusa stao rasti i ostao na 15mm, a drugi je sa 9 dc na 10 dc porastao za 4 mm. Dr. je odmah sumnjao da nešto nije u redu. Imala sam punkciju već 11 dc jer je taj jedan folikul bio na 20 mm. Uglavnom vrlo rano smo skužili dr., a i ja da neće ispasti dobro.

btw. da li je mala pasica došla doma ? :Smile: .

----------


## mare41

Marnie, meni je "smrdilo" što endo ne raste, i da dodam, pasicu još čuva mama :Smile: .

----------


## Marnie

Točno, i meni je to "smrdilo", jer nikada nemam problema sa endićem kada imam ovulaciju. Nadam se da je bio samo loš ciklus, ali vidjeti ću kada ponovo izvadim AMH.

----------


## gričanka

*Andream* , predivna vijest (baš sam se danas pitala kad ćeš objaviti)čestitam od srca i puno vibrrrrr za dalje i za  :Heart: !  :Love: 
Curke,  svima  :Love:

----------


## gričanka

*Marnie,*  žao mi je, ali ne daj se  :Love:

----------


## anaea40

andream čestitam !!!! :Very Happy: 
sara držim fige  :Smile:  
Marnie  :Love:

----------


## venddy

andream čestitam :Klap:  :Klap: 
Marnie baš mi je žao :Love:

----------


## tiki_a

Konačno stigla i moja M  :Smile: . Sad idem računati hoću li uspjeti obaviti postupak prije GO (iako već znam da neću, ali volim računati  :Grin: ).
I ja htjedoh pitati za pasicu  :Smile:

----------


## tiki_a

Charlie, što kaže estradiol?

----------


## Mojca

Tiki_a, što si izračunala? 
(Ja sam po nekoj sanjarskoj logici izračunala da bi ti sad trebala  dobiti dvije js, kad je jedan ciklus "preskočio", pa imaš jednu "u rezervi"... eh, da to bar tak ide!)   :Saint:

----------


## tiki_a

Mojca  :Smile: , i još kad pojačamo s menopurom, bit će 4!  :Grin:  ... Nisam baš dobro računala (srećom) jer izgleda da ću uspjeti u postupak prije GO  :Very Happy: , naravno ako M stigne za 24 dana, onda će start biti oko 10.7. , nadam se da će se raditi u sedmom mjesecu (do sada je bilo tako).

----------


## Reni76

andream čestitam i sretno dalje
marnie žao mi je 
sara da se prime za mamicu
anddu da bude dobitan postupak

----------


## Mojca

Tiki_a već sad držim fige!  :Smile:

----------


## enya22

*andream* cestitam i ovdje!  :Very Happy: 
*Charlie* vibr, vibr...  :Heart: 
*tiki_a* mislim na tebe i drzim fige! 
Tuznicama veliki  :Love: 
Novim trudnicama ~~~~ za bezbriznu trudnocu
Mi odbrojavamo jos malo do duuuugog godisnjeg na moru!  :Very Happy:  S internetom, naravno!

----------


## anddu

> i da, anddu, tvoj sprej mi je donio sreću Btw, koliko iznosi tvoj nizak AMH? Meni je bio prije godinu dana oko 13, sad je i manji.


Ja sam ga vadila u studenom 2010. i bio je 8.6 pmol/L. Ma ne mislim ja da je moj sprej u pitanju (možda da ga je bilo više :Grin: ) nego te pratim preko ovog foruma, a i posebno si mi draga. Zbog imena :Heart: !

----------


## sretna35

evo konačno se i ja uspjela zakačiti pa da čestitam *andream* i ovdje imalo poskočim to mi je uvijek gušt  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  i dodam malo vibrica za dalje ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

*sara38* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

*Mimek, cure* :Heart:

----------


## ja.sam.xyz

Hvala svima na odgovorima. Dobro mi je zazvucalo ovo da nisam niti starija niti low responder, hvala Mare41  :Smile:  mozda ovo drugo stvarno (za)sada nisam, ali prvo...hmm  :Wink:  u svakom slucaju ima kod mene raznih problemcica, pa nema druge nego probati i nadati se najboljem! Vidim da ima vise nas koje uskoro ocekuje ova kombinacija stimulacije. Svima zelim puno srece! Andream, cestitke!!! Imam slican filing za sebe vezano uz prirodnjake i stimulacije, nadam se da cu uskoro zavrsiti poput tebe, a i svima ostalima to isto zelim  :Smile:

----------


## Marnie

dobro jutro i da zamirišem malo sa  :Coffee:  za sve moje 39 plusašice
tiki_a tebi posebne ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Beti3

Ovo vam moram postati.

http://novine.novilist.hr/Default.as...3286328592863M

Mislim da je sasvim moguće postati mama u cijelim četrdesetima. Prirodno ili potpomognuto, svejedno. ( I ja sam). Četrdesete rules! 
 Bravo Talijani. :Klap:

----------


## taca70

Beti3, mislim da je u Italiji prosjek godina IVF pacijentica najvisi u Europi a posebno puno ima zena iznad 43g u odnosu na ostale zemlje tako da ova odluka s te strane ima smisla iako je prirodu tesko pobijediti. Ipak, svakome treba dati sansu i to je za pohvalu.

----------


## Kadauna

> Ovo vam moram postati.
> 
> http://novine.novilist.hr/Default.as...3286328592863M
> 
> Mislim da je sasvim moguće postati mama u cijelim četrdesetima. Prirodno ili potpomognuto, svejedno. ( I ja sam). Četrdesete rules! 
>  Bravo Talijani.


Aleluja Italija, aj nek bar negdje budu napredni i moderni kad već nisu u zakonodavstvu glede IVF-a.................. 


Curama ovog kluba veliki pozdrav!!!!!

----------


## andream

Ja si danas baš razmišljam kako smo imali sreće iskoristiti sve najbolje od starog zakona (FET) i novog (besplatni lijekovi za žene 38+). Trebala bih biti sretna ali nikako ne mogu u potpunosti jer znam da postojeća situacija nije i nikada neće biti za većinu žena najbolje rješenje. Pitam se koliko ćemo trebati učiti na "slučaju Italija" a znamo svi kako su talijanke imale mukotrpnu borbu za osporavanje zakona. Kod nas nije zaživio čak ni FET za koji se obećavalo da će se izmijeniti što prije za kritične skupine žena, a kamoli sve drugo.

----------


## zlatta

prvo, čestitke andreim   :Klap:   :Klap:   :Klap:  
i puno dobrih ~~~~~~~ za čekalice!

drugo:do koliko je normalna temperatura nakon et? cijelo vrijeme mi je bila 37-37,1,vrlo ujednačeno,  danas nagli skok na 37,5 nakon utrića i do 37,7-8 ???   :Sad: 
sada sam popila lupocet, što raditi??
danas mi je 9dt dvodnevnog zametka

----------


## taca70

Zlatta, ne vidim potrebu za snizavanjem temp ako ne osjetis simptome viroze ili sl. Bolje da raste nego da pada.Ja bih na tvom mjestu vec sutra ujutro radila testic, nikad se ne zna....

----------


## zlatta

Osjetim temperaturu i vrućinu... stavljam i hladne obloge na ramena...  :Sad:   :Sad:   :Sad:  
testić ne mogu raditi jer sam primila drugi Brevactide u utorak

----------


## Charlie

Tiki ja sam vec spremila vibrice za srpanj! 
Zlatta nema potrebe snizavat temperaturu manju od 38 osim ako nemas neke druge simptome koje rjesavas Lupocetom, grlobolju i sl. Drzim palceve da je tempica dobar znak!
Ja sam u pon na punkciji, estradiol je u petak bio oko 600, taman za dva folikula ali se dr odlucio za jos jedan dan stimulacije radi manjeg folikula. Pod traumom prirodnjaka sad se bojim bjezanja folikula, ali sto sad mogu osim cekati...sta bude bit ce.
Uzivajte u vikendu!!!

----------


## Mojca

Zlatta, i moje čekanje bete bilo je pod temperaturom. Istina, zbog prehlade, ali neki su to protumačili kao dobar znak i bili su u pravu.  :Smile:  Držim ti fige! 

Charlie ~~~~~~~~~ za ponedjeljak!  :Smile:

----------


## linalena

meni još uvijek menga nije došla a trebala u petak, nekako su mi se produžili ciklusi nakon zadnjeg transfera. Jedva čekam da krenem sa kontracepcijom, jel ko koristi Lindynete 30???

----------


## taca70

Linalena, to je navodno isti sastav kao Cilest i Logest. Cula sam da idu na recept a i da su prilicno povoljene ako se kupuju.

----------


## linalena

je, dobila ih na recept ali sam ipak morala doplatiti oko 60kn za 2 kutije, inače 1 kutija toliko košta.
I eto dobila i ja M, 30dc ciklus. Ajd i nije tako dug, i od danas počinjem sa kontracepcijom, odlučila da uzimam navečer u 8, jer ne bi htjela čekati do sutra ujutro.
Svima puno puno ~~~~~~~~

----------


## sara38

*Charlie* i *Zlatta* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  :Heart:  :Heart: !

----------


## ina33

Cure, vibrice!!!

----------


## Charlie

Folikuli su pricekali  :Smile:  imamo 2 js!

----------


## andream

Charlie, odlične vijesti. A sada pregršt ~~~~~~~~~~ za uspješno zaljubljivanje.
Sara, kad se vadi beta?
Svima u najdražem klubu ~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Mojca

Charlie, bravo! 
Šaljem puno vibri za, kako kaže Andream, uspješno zaljubljivanje.  :Smile:  Za ljubav na prvi pogled!

----------


## Marchie37

Charlie, super vijesti, držim fige za dalje!!!

----------


## mare41

> charlie, super vijesti, držim fige za dalje!!!


 xxxxxxxx

----------


## Marnie

> charlie, super vijesti, držim fige za dalje!!!


xxx

----------


## uporna

*andream* čestitke i ovdje  :Very Happy: 

*charlie* čestitam na 2 js bravo i nek bude onako kako treba i da L. dobije bracu/seku za 9 mjeseci. :Klap: 

Svim curkama iz 39+ želim ispunjenje snova.

----------


## ina33

Charlie, ~~~~~~!!!

----------


## rikikiki

> Naše su brojčice od naših trodnevnih embrijića:
> 12dpt: 101
> 14 dpt: 273. Ovo je od danas. suvišno je i napisati, ali pišem, da prvi UZV očekujemo s nestrpljenjem početkom srpnja.


 
Tek sad vidim ovu prekrasnu vijest!!!! :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 
Andream, čestitam od srca i želim ti mirnu i školsku trudnoću :Heart:  :Heart:  :Heart:

----------


## miba

curke ja bih se malo pojadala-totalno me uhvatio pesimizam-danas na zadnjoj folikulom. ( punkcija u četvrtak ) kaže dr. da su naš najveći problem godine-ono godine = loše js itd.-a tu nažalost nema pomoći -
znam ja sve to al ipak se još nadam -pa zar je stvarno kasno za mene? Znam da ovdje većina ima isti problem -kako se vi nosite s tim?
Nadam se da se nećete ljutiti što ovako upadam !

----------


## mare41

miba, ništa ne upadaš i po godinama i spadaš ovdje, i dobro došla. Sve je to istina što ti je dr rekao, što ne znači da se ne isplati pokušavati jer zato smo i ovdje - trudimo se i imamo dosta 39+ trudnica. Kako reagiraš na stimulacije i da li si vadila AMH?

----------


## miba

AMH nisam vadila jer dr. smatra da ne treba jer zasad dobro reagiram -u prošlom polustimuliranom sa 14 klomifena i 8 gonala dobili smo 6 js,a 
u stimuliranim ( prvi -20 menopura a drugi 27 merionala) smo dobili po 7 js - a sad opet u polustimuliranom-vidjet ćemo...
Inače vas stalno pratim i švercam se na vašoj kavici često, samo nikako da se uključim, a danas nekako trebam neku pozitivnu riječ i eto mene tu !

----------


## Marnie

miba po potpisu vidim kod kojeg si dr.-a i iz vlastitog iskustva ti savjetujem da ga ne slušaš - on ne voli baš "starije" trudnice i stalno prigovara o godinama. Zato lijepo čepiće u uši i budi uporna i dalje, jer ti odlično reagiraš  :Smile: !

----------


## Tanči

Cure,molim vas za pomoć.
Danas sam dobila nalaz i nisam uspjela konzultirati ginekologa,a slijede praznici,pa ni neću tako skoro.
Vadila sam u Vinogradskoj  na treći dan ciklusa
LH-6.0 (folikularna faza 2.4-12.6)
FSH-8.6 (folikularna faza 3.5-12.5)
ESTRADIOL-276 (folikularna faza 80-790)
PROLAKTIN 4.8 (žene 2.0-30.0)

Imam skoro 42.g i jedno dijete.
U zadnje dvije godine mi se ciklus sa 28 dana skratio na 18-25.Ovuliram redovno,znam jer me boli za poludit
Imam užasne pms-ove.Menstruacije mi traju nekad tri,a nekad manje od jednog dana.Prošla je iznimno trajala 6 i imala sam jedan veliki izljev za vrijeme spavanja.
Od poroda 2000. ne koristim kontracepciju i nikako ne ostajem trudna.Dr tvrdi da je to zbog "godina"
Molim da mi netko protumači nalaz,hvala.

----------


## zlatta

"od godina"?? pa 2000. nisi imala "godina" ??

----------


## mare41

Tanči, ja ću ti protumačit nalaz (svoji smo :Smile: )-stari se, i to je jedina istina, dosta nas je tu prošlo skraćivanje ciklusa, smanjenje krvarenja, užasne pms-ove-sve stu to ljepote naših mudrih i krasnih godina. Ako imate volje i želje-možeš otić do nekog dr-a pa za početak blaga indukcija ovulacije, ciljani odnosi, nakon njih utrići, a možete probati i IVF, sve ovisi o vašim  željama, al trebalo bi  probati tako kad ne ide prirodno zadnjih 10 godina.  Jednostavno, s godinama slabi kvaliteta jajnih stanica i teško je utrefit onu dobru (al ne i nemoguće). Skraćeno-nalazi su ti sasvim ok.

----------


## ina33

*Tanči*, ako 11 godina prije si imala 31 godinu, odtad pokušavaš ostat trudna, a ginić to svodi na godine? Ili sam nešto pobrkala. 42 jesu godine, nalazi su ti OK, ali nisi vadila AMH, koji se u Vinogradskoj bez uputnice, bilo koji dc, izvadi za oko 200+ kuna, nalaz stiže za 14 dana mejlom. On govori o ovarijskoj rezervi više od ovih horomona (otkad su ti ti nalazi, btw), a još više UZV nalaz. Ako jako želiš drugo dijete, onda je vrijeme ići možda kod nekog specijaliste, tj. ne bit kod tog koji se "ne uzbuđuje" od 2000. - ako ti se to da.

*Miba* - reagiraš fantastično i cost-effective s obzirom na dob (iskreno - tukla bi se nogom u guzu od sreće da s toliko malo lijekova tako lijepo reagiram), a "dr. koji ne voli godine" isto ima uspjeha i u visokoj dobi. Jel' dovoljno za utjehu? Sretno!

----------


## mare41

miba, s takvim krasnim reakcijama uspjeh je pred vratima, nije tvoj dr jedini koji ne voli starije (a još ni nemaš 40 pa ni ne spadaš u tu grupu), al kad ne znaju šta bi s nama onda kažu da su godine krive. Pridruži nam se na kavi na jesen.

----------


## Tanči

Cure,puno hvala na komentarima.
Sad mi je nekako lakše kad znam da se imam čemu nadati.
Nalazi su friški.Vadila sam krv prije dva tjedna
Da pojasnim ovo za "godine" Od 2000.ne koristim kontracepciju,ali nisam ni ciljano radila na bebi.Već,ono ako se ulovi-ulovi.
Zadnje dvije godine baš ciljano pokušavam,ali ne ide.To je dr mislio pod godine.
Probat ću na moru još malo ciljano.Znate ono:more,mjesečina,crno vino i dobra klopa,pa možda upali.
Ako ne upali,na jesen idem obavezno u pravu MPO akciju.

----------


## Charlie

Miba ne daj se obeshrabriti, tvoje su reakcije odlicne i treba samo malo srece da se uhvati ona prava js. Sretno sutra!

----------


## zlatta

Tanči, sorry, ali ne razumijem, dvije godine ste na "ciljanim odnosima" i ništa, zašto onda još čekanja?? i daljnjih "ciljanih odnosa"?   :Rolling Eyes: 

miba, sve smo mi prošle to o čemu govoriš, puno suza prolile zbog "godina" i dr.odnosa prema nama zbog toga ali glavu gore stalno nekoja od nas postaje trudnica i onda mama   :Love:    sretno!

meni sutra 12dpt, brevactid 1500 primila u nedjelju UJUTRO, mogu li raditi testić ujutro? to bi bio peti dan od brevactida (brojim i nedjelju jer je bilo ujutro) Kada ste vi radile testić ako ste primile brevactid? Betu vadim u subotu.

----------


## Tanči

*zlatta*, zato što je sada ljeto i godišnji i ja idem u nedjelju na more.
Kad se vratim krećem u akciju, a to bude krajem kolovoza.

----------


## Mojca

*Zlatta*, ja sam drugi Brevactid primila u utorak oko 13.00, peti dan nakon transfera, (dan transfera brojim kao nulti), a test i prvu betu betu radila u sljedeći ponedjeljak. (Dakle, transfer i prvi Brevactid 27.01., drugi Brevactid 01.02., beta 07.02.) To je bio 11. dnt dviju blastica i jednog 6-staničnog zametka.
Ja bi pričekala s testom do subote... Lako pričati, znam...  :Smile:  
Držim ti fige!

----------


## tiki_a

Charlie,bravo za 2 js,nadam se lijepom transferu. Ima li novosti?
Zlatta kako je s temperaturom? Sretno!

----------


## zlatta

Temp. "postojana" 37-37,5 ali današnji test jedva vidljiva sjena od druge crtice (vjer.ostaci Brevactida, 5 dan je od primanja) tako da se nemam što puno nadati beti u subotu jer danas mi je 14 dpo ...  :Sad:   :Sad:   :Sad:  
lh pozitivna ali ona nije relevantan pokazatelj, samo nam služi da se bolje zbunjujemo...
a ništa, suze su sad stale i razmišljamo što dalje...

----------


## mare41

zlatta, sve što si nabrojila kaže da su sve opcije otvorene i da s nestrpljenjem čekamo tvoju betu sutra i ~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## aleksandraj

zlatta, za sutra~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## andream

Zlatta, za lijepu brojčicu ~~~~~~~~~~~~Charlie, kako je prošlo zaljubljivanje?A gdje nam je Mali miš, kako napreduje trudnoća?Svima u klubu ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~I hvala još jednom na čestitkama  :Smile:  i dalje, da nije bilo bete, ne bih imala pojma ni sada da sam T...

----------


## Mojca

Zlatta, čvrsto držim fige za sutra! 
Charlie ~~~~~~!

Andream, nek tako i ostane, da nam uskoro kažeš: da mi trbuh ne raste ne bi ni znala da sam trudna.  :Smile:

----------


## miba

curke -hvala na podršci-lakše je kad te netko razumije!
inače preživjela sam današnju punkciju-opet dobili 6js-još tulum u labu...
svima šaljem puno ~~~~~~~~~~ i pusa

----------


## tiki_a

Zlatta,za sada lijepi simptomčeki, vibrice šaljem s mob-a!!!
Miba,svaka čast!!

----------


## marincezg

> AMH nisam vadila jer dr. smatra da ne treba jer zasad dobro reagiram -u prošlom polustimuliranom sa 14 klomifena i 8 gonala dobili smo 6 js,a 
> u stimuliranim ( prvi -20 menopura a drugi 27 merionala) smo dobili po 7 js - a sad opet u polustimuliranom-vidjet ćemo...
> Inače vas stalno pratim i švercam se na vašoj kavici često, samo nikako da se uključim, a danas nekako trebam neku pozitivnu riječ i eto mene tu !


zeno pa ti odlicno reagiras, nemas se kaj brinuti opusti se i uzivaj  :Very Happy:

----------


## marincezg

samo da napisem da sam slabo reagirala na gonale a primila sam ih 32 kom.  prosle god. u 11 mj.
dobili 2 js...
sad slabo reagiram na menopure, u subotu vadjenje js imam samo jedan folikul
neznam kaj ce bit, pomalo me strah....

----------


## Charlie

Zlatta vibrice za sutrasnju betu!Andream bas lijepo...uzivaj!Hvala svima na vibricama, oplodjene su obje i cuvam jednog 5st i jednog 8st  :Heart: Miba lijepi rezultat, vibrice za dalje!

----------


## zlatta

drage moje, hvala na podršci, smirila sam se...i čekam subotu jer u subotu vadim betu. 

charlie, super za dva zametka, neka se prime za mamicu  :Smile: 
marincezg     :Love: 
miba, 6 js! čestitam   :Smile:

----------


## Mojca

Miba, super rezultat!  :Smile:  Vibrice za dalje!
Charlie, držim fige, jako. 
Zlatta ~~~~~~~~~~~! Čekamo subotu s tobom!

----------


## tina2701

*Zlata*  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za subotu i lijepu betu...

----------


## spodoba

jutro cure, imam pitanjce.
u prošlom ciklusu sam počela supresiju sa sprejom synarela. menga je ovaj put dosla na vrijeme..točna kao švicarski sat. moram li se brinuti? mislim, vidim da obično supresija produži ciklus koji dan, i meni je prošli put. ovaj put sve po crti. jajnike sam osjetila da pomalo 'zatežu' otkad uzimam taj sprej. ima li smisla tražiti ultrazvuk pred stimulaciju, od vikenda sam pikalica?

----------


## mare41

Cure i curice, mame i trudnice, znane i neznane, al možda uskoro neznane postanu znane, ajmo se podružit 29.6., kome kava, kome fragmin.....može?

----------


## Reni76

*Zlata* nadam se trocifrenoj beti!

----------


## Mojca

Mare, može! 
E... stvarno mi fale klupske kave.  :Smile:  A i fragmin.  :Wink:

----------


## Mimek

> Cure i curice, mame i trudnice, znane i neznane, al možda uskoro neznane postanu znane, ajmo se podružit 29.6., kome kava, kome fragmin.....može?


a nekom će stići happy utrići  :Smile:

----------


## tiki_a

Zlatta ~~~~+

----------


## zlatta

suborke moje, beta 2.1, danas mi je 16dpo,....ništa niti ovaj puta....
ma, otplakala sam u još četvrtak tako da sam danas prazna...
jednom će uspjeti...

----------


## Mojca

Zlatta  :Love: 
Hoće, jednom mora!

----------


## rozalija

> Zlatta 
> Hoće, jednom mora!


X
 :Love:  :Love:

----------


## andream

Zlatta, jako mi je žao.I uspjet će, jer ste već i sada dovoljno uporni.

----------


## tiki_a

zlatta  :Love: , a izgledalo mi je obečavajuće. Žao mi je  :Sad:

----------


## glacova

i ja se prijavljujem na kaficu!

----------


## mare41

zlatta, žao mi je.
Mimek  :Heart: , glacova :Heart: 
 Ajme šta se veselim trbusima i kolicima :Smile: , gričanka i Shanti, ima li nade da vas vidimo?

----------


## miba

zlatta :Love: -ne daj se!

mi smo jučer dobili 3 mrvice na čuvanje i sad slijedi čeekaanjeee-ß 11.07.
pusa svima 1

----------


## tetadoktor

halo curke!!!
prijavih se na potpomognutu u privatnim klinikama, pa mi mare41 rekla da se prebacim ovdje!!! pa vi tulumarite dan i noc!!! trebalo mi je par dana da sve pročitam. Imam 39+, od proljeća se liječimo od neplodnosti - kod mene Hashimoto, kod dragog oligoteratozoospermija. Predali smo papire za Mb, a nekako smo se dogovorili da prije Mb i čekanja tamo, probamo jednom ovdje. Što bi bilo 9. ili 10. mjesec. 

svim trudilicama i suborkama puuuuuno sreće, pogotovo onima u iščekivanju bete!!!

----------


## gričanka

*Mare*  :Love:  , ima nade i želja je tu, već neko vrijeme razmišljam kako vas dugo nisam vidjela, ma ne mogu čvrsto obećati. Do srijede ću znati  :Smile: 
*Zlatta* , zaista mi je žao, ali drži se!  :Love: 
Koke, kokice, svima  :Bye:

----------


## Charlie

Mogla bih i ja doći s malenom ako nas primate  :Smile: 
Zlatta užasno mi je žao

----------


## mare41

Dakle, gričanka i Charlie, jako se nadam da ćemo vas obje vidjeti!

----------


## ina33

Di ćete biti, možda i ja mogu doći kratko mahnuti?

----------


## mare41

Atrij arheološkog muzeja, iza 16 i 30 pa kako ko može (iako, bit će vruće, a tamo ima malo hlada pa ako ima boljih ideja...)

----------


## Charlie

Meni paše u gradu!

Ideja (samo ne znam koliko je to ikome osim meni usput i interesantno): kafić na gl. ulazu u Maksimir, parking odmah preko ceste, terasa ima hlad drveća + suncobrana, mjesta uvijek ima, sve je na šljunku i nema prometa pa se i djeca mogu zaigrati sama.

----------


## mare41

Charlie, ideja super, a meni  usput, e sad, msilim da drugima sa zapada baš i nije usput...

----------


## ina33

Meni je ideja privlačna.

----------


## Mojca

Meni savršeno odgovara, ali mislim da su mame s bebama na drugom kraju grada, pa da se možda njima prilagodimo.  :Smile:

----------


## linalena

I ja bi došla, ak se popravci ne oduže  :Laughing:  :Laughing:

----------


## Mimek

ja sam tramvajka i Maksimir nam je super, ali daleko. Ako većini paše vi se dogovorite tamo, jer se kod nas s bebama ionako nikad ne zna do zadnjeg časa. Za sada dolazimo bar do grada.

----------


## Charlie

Joooj, nisam htjela unijeti pomutnju s prijedlogom Maksimira... :Embarassed: 
Mi dolazimo bilo u centar, bilo nekamo drugdje, mare organizatorica nek samo javi mjesto!

----------


## mare41

dakle,  rendes u gradu (atrij arh)! Veselim se novim licima (ajd ni stara nisu loša :Smile: ).

----------


## linalena

e a u koje je vrijeme ?????

----------


## mare41

> Atrij arheološkog muzeja, iza 16 i 30 pa kako ko može ...)


Citiram se :Smile: .

----------


## tiki_a

miba, prekrasno, 3 mrvice!!!  :Very Happy: 
tetadoktor dobro nam došla  :Heart: 
gričanka  :Heart:

----------


## mare41

da nema tiki, koja pažljivo sve čita, promašili bi post od tetedr-dođeš sutra u društvo?

----------


## sretna35

i Vedri i ja bi se rado pridružili ako uspijemo (obzirom da me danima zekao forum tek sada vidim obavijest, a već smo brdo planova stavili za sutra)

uglavnom dobru zabavu želim ako ne stignemo i molim novi termin uskoro

----------


## Shanti

(ostadoh u šoku od silnih novih funkcija koje mi se sad gore iznad prozora za tekst nude  :Shock:  kao da sam s Marsa pala  :Grin:  )

Rado bismo na kavicu, ali nam se teško organizirati za tu popodnevnu uru. Zvrkica se odlučila pomaknuti s popodnevnim spavanjem na (puuuuno) kasnije, tako da se budi tek negdje oko 18, i dok bi klopala i obavila "toaletu" i zrihtala se za vas, ne bismo vam stigle prije 19,30...

Ako se nekad (mi smo vjerojatno cijeli srpanj u gradu) dogovorite za neku prijepodnevnu kavicu, kao što je bila ona prva klupska, bit ćemo presretne!  :Very Happy:  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## tetadoktor

@mare41: rado bih vas sve upoznala, ali radim svaku srijedu popodne...i svaki ponedjeljak!!! ostale dane sam ujutro! valjda ce biti prilike! ide li koja od vas 21.7. kod dr R.? ja sam u 6 popodne kratko kod njega

----------


## tetadoktor

curke drage,

 imam jedno pitanje vezano za Mb, pa ako koja zna nek mi odgovori jer se ne mogu strpiti do sutra ujutro...naime, danas sam putem pošte dobila odgovor iz Mb da su zaprimili moje nalaze i da će mi za 4-5 tjedana poslati upute i datum postupka. malo sam vrtila po ostalim pdf ali nigdje nisam vidjela, da li im je to normalni odgovor kojim samo javljaju da su primili dokumentaciju ili to znači da mi tada šalju protokol?

hvala unaprijed... :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## ina33

Mislim da od nas ipak ništa, dobar provod želim  :Smile: !

----------


## linalena

Ja isto otpadam, drugi put

A ima ko peseka za šetnju po bundeku????

----------


## Charlie

Tko dođe već odmah iza 16:30?

----------


## mare41

Charlie, ja dođem, ostavim ti broj za svaki slučaj na pp.

----------


## andream

Ja ću vam samo virtualno mahati i misliti na vas.
Charlie, kad vadiš ß?

----------


## aleksandraj

Ja bih s vama na kavu  :Sad:

----------


## Charlie

*tetadoktor*, to je standardni odgovor i znači baš to, tvoja je dokumentacija zaprimljena na taj dan i od tog datuma si na listi čekanja. Računaj na čekanje termina postupka od cca godine dana, možda koji mjesec manje u zadnje vrijeme. Za 4-5 tjedana dobit ćeš svoj termin postupka i listu pretraga koje još traže. A sam protokol stiže oko 2 mjeseca prije postupka. Sretno!

----------


## Charlie

Andream danas mi je 6dpt a obično vadim 11dpt ako prije ne procurim...ili napravim testić. Iako bih ja najradije odmah ali nema smisla jer sam primila Brevactid  :Smile:

----------


## Mojca

> curke drage,
> 
>  imam jedno pitanje vezano za Mb, pa ako koja zna nek mi odgovori jer se ne mogu strpiti do sutra ujutro...naime, danas sam putem pošte dobila odgovor iz Mb da su zaprimili moje nalaze i da će mi za 4-5 tjedana poslati upute i datum postupka. malo sam vrtila po ostalim pdf ali nigdje nisam vidjela, da li im je to normalni odgovor kojim samo javljaju da su primili dokumentaciju ili to znači da mi tada šalju protokol?
> 
> hvala unaprijed...


Kako je već Charlie rekla, to ti je standardni postupak. Moja topla preporuka je da dok čekaš, pokušaš negdje u HR. Ja sam svoj postupak u MB otkazala jer je u Splitu upalilo. 
Ako možeš dođi na kavu, na kavama se najviše nauči.  :Smile:

----------


## ina33

Teta doktor, Da, to ti je standardni odgovor, to ti znači da si u postupku za nekih godinu dana. 

Svakako potpisujem mojcu u smislu da obavezno, s obzirom da su kategoriji 39+ (kad je frka i panika s obzirom na rezervu, i "dijagnoza" je najčešće ženske godine, iako je "sve OK"), i da je upitno isplati li ti se uopće ići u MB po ovarijskoj reakciji - točnije, hoćeš li u stimulaciji dobiti više od 3 stanice, svakako odradi i postupak u Hrvatskoj čim prije - u Mariboru, načelno, traže da si čista od stimuliranja 6 mjeseci, znači, od sad pa do tipa proljeća vrti stvari u Hrvatskoj. Također, dobro će ti doći iskustvo iz stimuliranja u Hrvatskoj, a posebice, s obzirom na izazove komuniciranja s MB-om, i kontakt s nekim MPO doktorom u Hrv koji te može suportirati, kao i što više saznanja o sebi - da li ti moraju radit u MB-u protokol za low responderre itd..

Jesi napravila osnovne stvari - izvadila AMH, procijenila ovarijsku rezervu?

Točnije, od ovog tvog potpisa -i hasmimoto i teratoitd. su vjerojatno, objektivno, manji problem od tvoje dobi od 39 god. koja diktira da obavezno nešto radiš čim prije, a ne čekaš godinu dana samo Maribor. Nadam se da se nećeš naljutiti na iskrenost, govori ti jedna koka od 41 godinu, s puno iskustva.

Sretno, i neka ti se dogodi sretna priča kao mojci - uspjeh u visokoj dobi iz prve! Jel' to sekundarna neplodnost ili primarna? Koji put sekundarna bude lakši slučaj...

----------


## ina33

Htjedoh reći da je benefit maribora u dobi 39+, osim ako nisi ludilo dobar responder, često upitan - jer žene u toj dobi često ne reagiraju u stimulaciji više od 3 jajne stanice, a toliko smiju i ovdje oplodit, a trošak je veliki - za low respondere često i 1000 EUR lijekova, 2000 EUR postupak, a najskuplje od svega je čekanje od godine dana, što je koma za populaciju 39+ i opadajuću ovarijsku rezervu.

----------


## tetadoktor

evo mene s posla i odgovora svim curkama ina33, Charlie, mojca:hvala na odgovorima i savjetima, to i želim napraviti, nekako smo i dragi i ja nevezano jedan od drugog došli do zaključka da probamo ovdje prije Mb. Zato i idem na kontrole kod dr. R u Vili. od UZV na dalje i svi hormoni (osim AMH kojeg nisam radila) su sasvim dobri, dr se iznenadio kako mi izgleda endometrij (u jaaako dobrom stanju) a i iskreno rečeno, ne čeka mi se godina dana. no, o tom potom. mislim pozitivno pa će se onda tako nešto i dogoditi!!!! 

inače, bilo bi mi drago da vas upoznam na nekoj kavi, meni su uvijek ponedjeljak i srijeda poslijepodnevne smjene pa imam dobru ispričnicu zašto u te dane ne mogu doći!!!

----------


## milivoj73

> Htjedoh reći da je benefit maribora u dobi 39+, osim ako nisi ludilo dobar responder, često upitan - jer žene u toj dobi često ne reagiraju u stimulaciji više od 3 jajne stanice, a toliko smiju i ovdje oplodit, a trošak je veliki - za low respondere često i 1000 EUR lijekova, 2000 EUR postupak, a najskuplje od svega je čekanje od godine dana, što je koma za populaciju 39+ i opadajuću ovarijsku rezervu.


radi ovoga je nama prevagnuo Prag...i uspjeli smo pokupiti sve benefite za low respondere (što bi ina rekla) Praga...nema čekanja, ima smrzlića...

----------


## Charlie

Ja bih dodala da je jedna prednost Mb i za nas low respondere, možda čak posebno za nas sa samo par staničica: vrhunski lab. 
A dugo čekanje je najveći minus, pogotovo kad je vrijeme važan faktor.

----------


## andream

cure,kako je bilo jučer na kavi, čekamo kratki report...
ja svoj dajem sutra nakon prvog UZV  :Smile:

----------


## Marnie

andream ~~~~~~~~~~~~~za sutrašnji UZV  :Heart:

----------


## gričanka

*Andream* ~~~~~~~~ za UZV  :Love: 
A ja sam još razdragana od jučerašnjeg druženja ( ili od Staropramena?  :Razz:  )
Baš su mi nedostajala vaša draga poznata lica  :Love: 
Jedino žalim što nisam mogla još ostati, i molim sljedeću kavicu što prije!
Veeeeliki hug curkicama  :Zaljubljen:  ( slatkoj brbljavici u kolicima, znatiželjnoj trčkaralici i dvjema spavalicama u trbuščićima ), i još... mazilice za Tacinu bishonicu!
Drage moje ....  :Kiss:

----------


## Mojca

Ne znam što ima lab u MB, ali znam da Cito ima neke "điđe" koji drugi nemaju, npr. oosight kojim se na neinvazivan način procjenjujue kvaliteta jajne stanice. I imaju vrhunskog embriologa. A cijena postupka u Citu je daleko niža od cijene u MB. Ja sam platila čak puno manje nego sam očekivala, još uvijek ne znam zašto, možda zbog malog broja stanica. Tetadoktor, javi se na pp kad budeš imala 10 postova, ako te zanimaju detalji. 

Ja općenito dajem prednost malim poliklinikama, jer točno znaš kojeg doktora i kojeg embriologa biraš, bojim se da u bolnicama to nije uvijek slučaj. Razmišljala sam i o Citu, i o MB, i o Pragu, i o Austriji, a naše bolnice sam ostavila za kraj, kad ispucam sve te mogućnosti... 

Andream, vibrice za uzv!  :Smile:

----------


## gričanka

Zaboravila sam poželjeti dobrodošlicu u klub *Tetidoktor !
*Dakle, dobrodošla i čim prije bila trudna  :Smile:

----------


## ina33

> Ja bih dodala da je jedna prednost Mb i za nas low respondere, možda čak posebno za nas sa samo par staničica: vrhunski lab. 
> A dugo čekanje je najveći minus, pogotovo kad je vrijeme važan faktor.


Slažem se, ali onda treba doći ciljano, dogovorit drugačiji protokol, tj. treba "rad", ne prepustit se standardnom protokolu - smao za tetu doktor uputa.

Teta doktor, mislim da ti je to OK - R i MB - bitno je samo da ne bi slučajno čekala MB godinu dana u dobi od 39, jer većina te dobi koji su u MB-u rade paralelku s nekom klinikom ovdje - znači vrte 1 stimulirani i par prirodnjaka dok načekavaju MB.

Sretno!

Ja jučer ipak navraćala usput s malom, ono, samo mahnut (imala posla u gradu), ali već se društvo bilo razišlo, drago mi je da ste se dobro zabavile  :Smile: .

----------


## Charlie

I ja sam čula da Cito ima vrhunski lab i embriologa. A i uspješnost im je odlična.

Za Mb je sam dr. V. rekao da im je laboratorij (prije našeg zakona) najveća prednost. Tada Cita još nije bilo. Postoje čak neke studije koje su pokazale korelaciju između uspješnosti klinike i m2 laboratorija, iako mi to zvuči...neobično. Na žalost nemam link, davno sam to pronašla a i par doktora mi je potvrdilo.

Ja pak preferiram kad je u timu više ljudi, jer u IVF-u je dosta toga nepredvidljivo i treba uvijek netko biti dežuran, lijepo je znati da ne ovisi sve o bolesti/godišnjem i sl. jedne osobe. Cijena toga je manje osobni pristup ali..to je već stvar osobnih preferencija.

Teta doktor kako god bilo sretno!!!

----------


## ina33

> Ja pak preferiram kad je u timu više ljudi, jer u IVF-u je dosta toga nepredvidljivo i treba uvijek netko biti dežuran, lijepo je znati da ne ovisi sve o bolesti/godišnjem i sl. jedne osobe. Cijena toga je manje osobni pristup ali..to je već stvar osobnih preferencija.
> Teta doktor kako god bilo sretno!!!


Isto ovako je i meni, ono...koma mi je da je sve na jednom dr-u i jednom biologu, iako si uglavnom nalaze zamjene za slučaj stani-pani, IVF stimulacija je kao avion, nema više slijetanja kad si počeo rulat po pisti, pa treba bit i pilota i kopilota... samo je zeznuto kad je "front office" jedan - tj. prvi kontakt s pacijentom ako je na jednoj osobi, a to im je u zadnje vrijeme štekalo i sestra je postajala bottleneck, dok je kasnije grlo boce širi - dovoljno dr-ova i dovoljno lab osoblja, barem mi se tako čini da su se ljudi žalili.

----------


## sara38

Ej, cure samo da prozujim malo. Ne stignem na forum, na godišnjem odmoru sam. Kod mene opet ništa, sinoć stigla M. Na jesen idemo u nove pobjede. Šaljem svima puno  :Kiss:   :Bye: .

----------


## andream

Joj Sara, žao mi je draga.
~~~~~~~~~~~ za plodnu jesen.

----------


## Mojca

> Cijena toga je manje osobni pristup ali..to je već stvar osobnih preferencija. Teta doktor kako god bilo sretno!!!


Točno. Ja sam bila na konzultacije kod 4 različita doktora i izabrala onog koji mi je najbolje "sjeo". Istina, bila je to donekle i intutivna odluka, ali što ću, tako funkcioniram.  :Smile:  On je bio moj izbor i to je to... bila bi nesretna da mi je na punkciji i transferu bio netko drugi.
A da sam u blonici uhvatila bi me panika kad bi znala da mi nije baš najbolji embriolog radio tulum.  :Smile:

----------


## Lua

> Ej, cure samo da prozujim malo. Ne stignem na forum, na godišnjem odmoru sam. Kod mene opet ništa, sinoć stigla M. Na jesen idemo u nove pobjede. Šaljem svima puno  .


Jooj,baš mi je žao!  :Love:

----------


## tiki_a

> Jooj,baš mi je žao!


sara38 :Heart:   :Sad:

----------


## Mojca

A jooj, pa tek sad sam skužila Sarin post. 

 :Sad:   Baš mi je žao. 
Vibram za jesen.

----------


## Marnie

sara38 i ja ti šaljem jedan virtualni  :Love:  i ~~~~~~~~~~za jesen.

----------


## Charlie

Sara38 žao mi je, dobro je izgledalo sve...šaljem nove ~~~ za uspješnu jesen!

----------


## Mimek

samo da vas brzinski pozdravim. kao i uvijek meni je kava bila veliko zadovoljstvo. Pusa stalnoj ekipi kojoj sam se jako razveselila, jaaako mi je drago što sam upoznala nove cure i trudničice (koje su prekrasne moram dodati) i pozdrav trudnici koja još nije svjesna da je trudna - Charlie  :Bye: . pozdrav onoj koja puno priča  :Smile: 

hvala na predivnom druženju i svemu ostalom i veselim se sljedećoj "kavi"

puno sreće trudilicama nakon ljetnog odmora

----------


## rozalija

> sara38 i ja ti šaljem jedan virtualni  i ~~~~~~~~~~za jesen.


X

----------


## Charlie

*Mimek* da barem...
I meni je bilo drago upoznati vas, nisam očekivala tako brojno društvo a da ste zabavne to sam već skužila  :Smile:

----------


## tigrical

> Ej, cure samo da prozujim malo. Ne stignem na forum, na godišnjem odmoru sam. Kod mene opet ništa, sinoć stigla M. Na jesen idemo u nove pobjede. Šaljem svima puno  .


Žao mi je!

----------


## andream

Curke moje, upravo se vratila s pregleda i vidjeli smo malo srčeko kako kuca. Što reći - presretni smo i još se nakon buđenja trebam uštipnuti za obraz da shvatim da sve ovo nije san.Kako kaže jedna moja frendica, shvatit ću da sam T kad mi počne rasti trbuh, a ja mislim da možda niti tad.  :Smile:

----------


## Mojca

Andream za  :Heart: !
 :Kiss:

----------


## sali

> Ej, cure samo da prozujim malo. Ne stignem na forum, na godišnjem odmoru sam. Kod mene opet ništa, sinoć stigla M. Na jesen idemo u nove pobjede. Šaljem svima puno  .



Žao mi je, ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za plodnu jesen :Heart:

----------


## Vojvođanka

> Ej, cure samo da prozujim malo. Ne stignem na forum, na godišnjem odmoru sam. Kod mene opet ništa, sinoć stigla M. Na jesen idemo u nove pobjede. Šaljem svima puno  .


a ja čekam dobre vijesti!!!! baš mi je žao što nije uspjelo..........

----------


## Charlie

andream prelijepo  :Zaljubljen:  baš si me raznježila.

----------


## tiki_a

> Andream za !


POTPISUJEM!!!
Charlie~~~~za ono što kaže Mimek  :Smile:

----------


## Marnie

andream prekrasno za malo  :Heart: !

----------


## Reni76

*andream* super

*sara38* žao mi je

----------


## laky

> Curke moje, upravo se vratila s pregleda i vidjeli smo malo srčeko kako kuca. Što reći - presretni smo i još se nakon buđenja trebam uštipnuti za obraz da shvatim da sve ovo nije san.Kako kaže jedna moja frendica, shvatit ću da sam T kad mi počne rasti trbuh, a ja mislim da možda niti tad.


 :Zaljubljen:  :Zaljubljen:  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## andream

evo stavila sam i ticker.... termin točno u dan na moj 41. rođendan, pravo vrijeme  :Smile:

----------


## aleksandraj

> *andream* super
> 
> *sara38* žao mi je


lijepog li poklona za rođendan....

----------


## sretna35

andream draga lijepog li poklona za rođendan, čestitam od srca

sara da nam slijedeći put i ti javiš lijepe vijesti

----------


## zlatta

andream, čestitam čestitam!

sara    :Love:

----------


## tiki_a

> evo stavila sam i ticker.... termin točno u dan na moj 41. rođendan, pravo vrijeme


Jako lijepo zvuči  :Smile:

----------


## enya22

*andream* cestitam od srca i ovdje! :Very Happy: 

Razlika izmedu tvoje bebice i mog D. bit ce godinu dana! Tako je i on trebao biti mala Ribica, a stigao par dana ranije... 

Mi vam masemo s mora i ~~~~~~ svim trudilicama za plodno ljeto!  :Heart:

----------


## laky

> evo stavila sam i ticker.... termin točno u dan na moj 41. rođendan, pravo vrijeme


ajme super  :Zaljubljen:  :Zaljubljen:  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## andream

ja ću danas zavibrati za današnju betu od Charlie ~~~~~~~~~~~~, a svima drugima šaljem kolektivne ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~.

----------


## ina33

*Andream*, predivno  :Smile: !!!

Sara, puno sreće drugi put!

*Charlie*, ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~!!!!

----------


## tetadoktor

Charlie sretno!!!
Andream   :Very Happy:

----------


## Marchie37

> *Andream*, predivno !!!
> 
> Sara, puno sreće drugi put!
> 
> *Charlie*, ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~!!!!


*X*

----------


## gričanka

*Charlie* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za viiisoku betu!
*Andream* ... :Klap:  predivno!
*Sara38* ... :Love:  
Koke i kokice ... :Love:

----------


## tiki_a

Charlie, ~~~~~za pristojnu betu!

----------


## sara38

*Andream* čestitam draga, i šaljem puno  :Heart:  :Heart:  :Heart: !
*Charlie* šaljem ti puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~!

----------


## Mimek

*Charlie*~~~~~~~~~~~~ da se moje proročanstvo obistini (možda sam i ja vještica)

*gričanka* potpis  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## sara38

Cure, hvala svima na podršci, ljubim vas i šaljem puno  :Kiss: .

----------


## taca70

Andream, sara38, Charlie, pratim razvoj situacije i svakoj saljem ~~~~~~ i  :Kiss: .
Mene je moja mala pasica skroz zaokupirala, koliko uzivam u njoj toliko se i brinem jer nam je njen dolazak u nasu tisinu velika promjena. Ipak, presretni smo s njom, jako je dobra i umiljata.

----------


## Mojca

Taco, pusa maloj pasici. Uživaj!  :Smile:

----------


## Marnie

taco nemoj se brinuti za remećenje tišine. I meni je smetalo u početku što su igračke od moje pasice svuda po kući i vrtu, što njene dlake lete i ne možeš se nausisati koliko ih ima, ali to njeno veselje, ludiranje i maznost nam je u sekundi ušlo pod kožu i sada niti ne primjećujem njene dlake po stanu i mm i ja ne možemo više zamisliti život bez psa  :Smile: .

----------


## tiki_a

taca zavidim ti  :Smile:

----------


## Charlie

Moja beta negativna...sad smo probali u kratko vrijeme svašta, 3 klinike, prirodnjake, klomifenski, stimulirane, 6 et i ništa. Pravo vrijeme za predah, jel da?

Taca uživajte s pesekom...naviknut ćeš se brzo na novi ritam i nećeš moći više ni zamisliti da ste bili bez nje  :Heart:

----------


## andream

Charlie, ~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za novu pobjedu nakon predaha  :Smile:

----------


## venddy

Charlie  :Love:

----------


## Mojca

Charlie  :Love:

----------


## mare41

Charlie, grlim.
(i moram potvrditi iz prve ruke da je tacina pesica stvarno preslatka, a ne da je "mama" subjektivno hvali :Smile: ).

----------


## Mojca

> Charlie, grlim.
> (i moram potvrditi iz prve ruke da je tacina pesica stvarno preslatka, a ne da je "mama" subjektivno hvali).


Nije da ti ne vjerujemo, ali rado bi se sami uvjerili.  :Wink:

----------


## gričanka

*Charlie ...* baš mi je žao  :Love:  ...uživaj u odmoru. Zaslužila si!
*Taca* , veselim se zbog tebe i pasice  :Smile: 
Kokice  :Bye:

----------


## Marchie37

*Charlie * za sljedeći postupak~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Marnie

Charlie baš mi je žao  :Sad: . Dobra strana je što je ljeto, iskoristi to za odmor od postupaka i na jesen u nove pobjede  :Smile: .

----------


## AuroraBlu

*Charlie*, baš mi je žao,  :Sad: (((  zbog tebe sam danas otvorila forum.

*Andream*, čestitke na srcu!  :Very Happy: 

Cure drage, baš mi vas je bilo drago vidjeti na kavici... nadam se da će iduća biti u društvu beba koje još nismo upoznale, a i kućnih ljubimaca (ima vas stvarno dosta sada)

----------


## tiki_a

Draga Charlie, žao mi je da nije uspjelo   :Sad:   :Sad:

----------


## sretna35

> Draga Charlie, žao mi je da nije uspjelo


xx

----------


## Charlie

Hvala vam svima  :Heart:  sad sam se već malo pribrala, šta je tu je.

----------


## Inesz

Drage prijateljice, da tako vas osjećam kao prijateljice jer već mjesec dana vas čitam, radujem se i tugujem sa vama.
Ovo je prvi post na forumu, odabrala sam ovaj podforum jer ne vidim gdje bih drugdje jer nemam iskustva u IVF-u (6/11 klomifen+brevacride, sutra aspiracija, ako se bude imalo što apirirati), ali imam zato imam životnog iskustva-40 i pol. Nadam se da me primate k sebi :Smile: .
Molila bih, neku od vas sa više znanja o temi da prokomentira moj hormonski status. Brojke razumijem, vidim da je sve ok, ali godine su godine...Neki urođeni umjereni psimizam u meni, ne da mi da se previše nadam.
Hvala vam.

----------


## taca70

Charlie, svima nam je poznat taj osjecaj razocarenja ali i onaj tracak nade koji uvijek tinja. Nadam se da cete ubrzo opet u akciju ali ovaj put uspjesnu.
Dogovorite za kavu a ja dolazim s mojom cupavicom, obozava drustvo. Joj, vec davim ljude :Embarassed: .

----------


## Jelena

Charlie  :Heart: 

Slabo čitam, ne stignem, ali ću pokušati upratiti kada je kava i baš bih vas rado malo vidjela.

----------


## Mojca

> Dogovorite za kavu a ja dolazim s mojom cupavicom, obozava drustvo. Joj, vec davim ljude.


Čim čim prije tim tim bolje!  :Smile:  
Imam jednu knjigu o odgoju štenaca, ako želiš donesem ti je. Taman mi ju je frendica koja isto ima bišonkicu vratila pred par tjedana.

----------


## Mimek

> Hvala vam svima  sad sam se već malo pribrala, šta je tu je.


 :Heart:  doći će taman kad treba

taco tako mi je slatka tvoja pasica da mi dođe da si i ja uzmem jednu

----------


## andream

Inesz, dobro nam došla i sretno danas na punkciji.
Napiši nam malo više o sebi - koji je tvoj hormonski status koji spominješ, u kojoj si klinici, koji vam je ovo pokušaj ...

----------


## mare41

Inesz, dobro nam došla. Čekamo tvoj slijedeći post s odgovorima na pitanje od andreem, a nemoj se čuditi ako se postovi naknadno prikažu-moderatori moraju odobriti prvih par postova novim članovima. Sretno sutra na punkciji! (meni se čini da je sv Duh u pitanju?)

----------


## Mojca

Inesz, dobro nam došla. Sretno s punkcijom i svim ostalim koracima! I da se plusić pokaže što prije.  :Smile:

----------


## Inesz

Drage Cure, hvala na dobrodošlici. Prvi put sam  na IVF-u, VG. Dosada sam već puno toga naučila čitajući vas. Hvala vam na tome. Punkcija bila danas u 9 h, ciklus klomifenski + brevactide. Jedna zrela jajna stanica.
Moj dragi teratozoospermia 39 god., ja 40 bez ginekoloških problema do sada.   AMH 24,1 pmol/L;   FSH 6,2 ij/L;  LH 5,6 ij/L;         DHEAS 2,27 mikro mol/L;osteron 0,5 nmol/L prolaktin 8.2 mikro g/L, test Estradiol čekam nalaze jer nisu imali reagense. Vi puno znate više o hormonskim profilima. Možda bi neka od vas imala volje komentirati ih. Meni ovi nalazi izgledaju dobro, osim što ponekad pomislim da su pogriješili u labaratoriju i da su mi vrijednosti puno nepovoljnije (takva sam, ne mogu si pomoći).

----------


## mare41

Inesz, nalazi su ti super, AMH predobar za tu dob, milsim da imaš najveći AMH od svih nas ovdje, i FSH je odličan (i LH), a treba još pričekat E2. A i jedna j.s na klomifenu je dobar rezultat. Da li će ti sutra javiti da li se oplodila? Nestrpljivo ćemo čekati da nam se javiš. sretno!

----------


## ina33

Najveći zabilježen AMH na ovom topicu  :Smile: , jesi radila u Vinogradskoj? Sve drugo savršeno, jedino ne znam za dheas koje su ref. vrijednosti. Puno sreće, još ako uspiješ reagirati na male hrv. protokole, neće bit loše. Ako ne budeš, uvijek je opcija vani, jer po svemu sudeći (barem ovako, papirnato), ti si još uvijek normalne ovarijske rezerve i trebala bi bit excellent respodner i dobivala bi puno više od 3 jajne stanice koje smiju oplodit. Prepostavljam da si uključena u novi zakon i da si informirana da zamrzavanje jajnih stanica nije baš neka sreća, ali nekima se i to posreći. Daklem - sretno, sve su dobre prestpostavke na papiru!

----------


## Mojca

Inesz, Mare i Ina su sve rekle, ali moram se javiti jer se ne mogu prestatiti diviti tvom AMH!  :Smile:  
Držim fige i nestrpljivo čekam sutra!

----------


## andream

Inesz, evo za utjehu, moj AMH je upola manji od tvojega (13) a trudnoću sam ostvarila u istoj klinici u kojoj si i ti, iz petog puta.
Doduše postupak je bio stimulirani s gonalima ali čisto pristojne su bile i femarske stimulacije (femara=klomifen).
Možda neće uspjeti odmah otprve (koji ti je ovo postupak?). 
Rekla bih da uistinu imaš više nego pristojne šanse za trudnoću. Sretno!

----------


## Inesz

Cure drage, hvala vam! Tako želim da  čim prije uživate u majčinstvu.  AMH u Vinogradskoj su ponavljali dva puta, tako da ta vrijednost sigurno nije greška laba. I sama se čudim tolikoj vrijednosti AMH jer sam prije nalaza mm bila sigurna da sam ja reproduktivno znatno osiromašena i da stoga ne mogu zanijeti. Prvi nam je postupak i osjećam se vrlo nesigurnom, tjednima sam kao ošamućena, kao da ja nisam ja, sve mi je u nekoj izmaglici... Osoblje Klinike u Vinogradskoj koliko sam vidjela u ovih mjesec dana je vrlo susretljivo, empatično i na visokoj profesionalnoj razini. Voljela bih jedino znati kakva im je statistika uspješnosti postupaka. Može li se to negdje provjeriti?
Upoznata sam sa novim zakonom, razumijem njegove odredbe koje nam priječe najbolje moguće liječenje a što je u suprotnosti sa Ustavom, liječničkom etikom i nespojivo sa humanošću. Čim se malo priberem, psihički i emotivno osnažim (za dijagnozu mog  dragog samo doznali prije mjesec dana), spremna sam pridružiti se borbi za poboljšanje zakona. Mora se zakon promijeniti, da bi barem one drage, mlade cure koje su danas ležale sa mnom u sobi imale veće šanse. MM i ja spremni smo na sve opcije-posvojenje, donacija, Prag...
Naravno da ću vam javiti je li se stanica oplodila. Budite sigurni da ću vam javiti, jer ja volim pisati :Smile: !
Ljubim vas!

----------


## Marnie

Inesz dobrodošla  :Smile: . Ti imaš izvrstan AMH i u dobrim si rukama u Vg, tako da se nadam da ćeš brzo posjećivate neke trudničke topice na ovom forumu  :Smile: .

----------


## tiki_a

Inesz dobro nam došla  :Heart: . Jako ti je lijepa slika  :Smile:  za naš klub.
taca70 samo ti piši o svojoj ljubimici, volim znati novosti.
Od jučer sam u niskom startu oliti obavila uzv i sve je ok, ciste nema pa mogu u postupak od 1. d.c. koji bi trebao biti za par dana. Danas mi je 20. d.c., počeli su neki simptomi M pa se nadam da će stići kako treba, 24. dan. Protokol mi je tri menopura 2.d.c., onda tri dana po 2 menopura i uzv da se vidi startamo li s cetrotide. Suprefact mi je bio bolji, cetrotide sam jednom koristila i odužio mi je postupak za oko 5 dana, nadam se da će sada biti bolje. S njim je lakše jer je pikica, a sprej tri puta dnevno pa počne boljeti glava...

----------


## andream

Inesz, ~~~~~~~~ za uspješno zaljubljivanje u labu, kako ovdje pišemo na forumu.
Tiki, tako je lijepo čitati te opet da si u postupku, evo bacam i malo trudničke prašine ~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Charlie

*tiki_a* evo došao je i tvoj postupak skoro na red...sretno!!! Ostalo mi je onog gel progesterona od prije jedno 12 aplikatora, jesi možda zainteresirana?
*Marnie* krećete i vi ovih dana? ~~~~~
*inesz* dobro došla i nek vam već prvi postupak bude sretan!

----------


## Marnie

tiki_a~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za uspješan postupak

Ja čekam nalaze AMH, FSH, LH itd. i onda s tim kod dr.-a. Nadam se da će uletiti neki prirodnjak.

----------


## Mojca

Tiki_a, Marnie, vibramo za vas iz sve snage, puna srca! 
 :Heart:

----------


## uporna

*Charlie* draga  :Love: . Odmori se uživaj sa svojom obitelji na GO.
*andream* draga  :Klap:  za  :Heart: .

----------


## Gabi

Inesz, dobro nam došla! Neka bude prvi pa uspješan IVF. I hvala što se nudiš da pomogneš u pokušaju poboljšanja ovog hmmm, ne znam ni kako da ga više nazovem, Zakona o MO. 
Curama u niskom startu želim, kao i Inesz, puno sreće, a tužnicama jedan  :Love: .
Od prije 3 tjedna sam i službeno članica kluba Q10, a dan prije rođendana sam u Petrovoj operirana, uklonjeni su moji miomi a maternica je sačuvana  :Very Happy:  (što je po mišljenju velike većine liječnika kod kojih sam bila ravno čudu). Sad slijedi oporavak, mala pauza (samo 3-4 mjeseca!), kućna radinost i ... nadam se da Mb neće ni trebati.
Mare, Taca, Marnie i ostale koke  :Kiss:

----------


## taca70

Gabi, konacno da nam se ti vratis i to sa tako dobrim vijestima i optimizmom. Dobro dosla u klub. Nije Vž na kraj svijeta, mozes nekad skoknuti na kavicu i pravo druzenje.
Marnie, hocemo se mi "druziti" u Viliju?

----------


## Jelena

Gabi, bravo!!! Svaka čast. Ja se ne usudim, zbog svog historija na OP. Nakon godišnjeg kad se oporavite od svega, to bi mogla biti dobra klima!

----------


## ina33

Insesz, statistika ti se, s obzirom na ispolitiziranost IVF priče u Hrvatskoj (svjetonazor, zamrzavanje "beba", ostavljene bebe po zamrzivačima itd. spika) ne može nigdje baš ono ful vjerodostojno provjeriti. Statistike relevantne imaš jedino za klinike tipa Maribor (ali, čekanje godinu dana, tako da drž' se ti Vinogradske, imaju uspjeha), Prag, tj. za ove izvan Hrvatske, uglavnom - tamo na njihovom siteu imaš točno statistiku po dobi žene (ugrubo, po postupku, u dobroj klinici, to ti je oko 30% posto, ali uz uvjet oplodnje svih jajnih stanica, a ne samo tri). 

S obzirom na tvoje potentne jajnike, ja bih se svakako, istog časa, ako si to možeš priuštiti (postupak s lijekovima cca 3.000 EUR) pribilježila za Maribor, ali to je tek za godinu dana. U međuvremenu - Vinogradska, pa ćeš vidjeti kako to ide.

Naime, papir i RL koji put se ne podudaraju - primjeri ja (AMH 22, 42 godine, u Mariboru isproduciram 20 stanica, 16 embrija na 1. dan, 5.-ti dan cca 8 blastocista od kojih nijedna sjajna, pa opet nikako do vitalne trudnoće), AuroraBlu (23), pa ono mučimo se, a onda imaš mojcu (mislim ispod 8, jel' da mojca), CITO (dobra klinika u ST-u, 5-6 stanica, oplođene 3, iz prve trudna).

Tako da nemoj ono poletit u očekivanjima, ali objektivno, papirnato, to zvuči vrlo OK.

----------


## ina33

Da, kod mene je vršni FSH ipak 10. Plus, vidiš Andream - AMH 13 - relativno brzi uspjesi (sori, andream, ako to iz tvoje perspektive ne izgleda tako), brzi u smislu prava stimulacija = beba od tih embrija. Znači, puno ti tu ima faktora, a dok ne kreneš, teško je papirnato bit prediktor koji će bit ful točan i reći - a, to će bit super, ili ono, ajme, dizaster.

*Gabi*, zaboravila tebi mahnut, super da si se odlučila za the doktora u Petrovoj koji je tu dao svoj obol  :Smile: !

Svima sretno, draga ekipo iz ovog kluba  :Smile: !

----------


## andream

Da, kad već ina piše, iako se meni čini da smo dugo iščekivali (a zapravo subjektivno i jest uvijek "dugo"), na Vuku sam provela nešto više od godinu dana, dok u Vinogradskoj manje od godinu. Za to vrijeme postupaka nizali su se naravno i neuspjesi, što zbog "loših"protokola ili pak fulanja tajminga planiranih punkcija ali zapravo je po meni već bio uspjeh što (osim bježanja folikula kod prirodnjaka) nikad nismo niti imali prazne folikule ili "lošije" embrije. Dobra su stvar bili i moji prohodni jajovodi i "ne tako loš" spermiogram pa su nekako i naknadne inseminacije, nakon bježanja folikula, imale smisla, ako ništa bar ono... za nadati se.
A a propo statistika, one ionako ne postoje a one koje svake godine objavljuje službeno ministar nisu čak niti za komentiranje... Zato, inesz, ne opterećuj se brojkama, ako ovaj put ne bude uspjeha razgovarajte odmah s doktorom kako i s kojim protokolom ići dalje (moj savjet je da i da vas odmah stavi na listu za stimulirani postupak jer sada već upisuju za kraj godine, neovisno o dobnim skupinama žena) i uspjeh vjerujem neće izostati, prije ili kasnije.

----------


## ina33

Andream, je li ja dobro za tebe vodim svoju "Internu evidenciju" - da si ti imala (ja to računam "samo", oprosti) 3 puna stimulirana IVF-a, od čega 2 trudnoće  :Smile: ? Ja ove neke "polupokušaje" tipa femare, klomifeni, par menopura... ne računam kao pravi pokušaj (jer, ako maknemo emotivno-logistički dio, on to nije). Tj. tu idem kako stranci računaju, di je njima prirodnjak "utješna stvar", a pod IVF-om smatraju punu stimulaciju - ono, 30-tak gonala ili menopura.

----------


## andream

da, tri stimulirana (menopurski na VV, menopurski i gonalski u Vg).

----------


## ina33

Jes, tako to, po meni treba brojit. Evo, da me neko pita, na suho - žena, AMH 13, uspjela iz prvog IVF-a, i to relativno nedavno (2 godine su neki povišen window of oppurtnity za novu trudnoću) 39+ kolike su joj šanse versus ženi, AMH 22, uspjela iz trećeg IVF-a (ja), 39+ - puno bi veće šanse dala tebi, nego sebi, unatoč razlici AMH-a koja preteže u moju korist - a tako bi i onaj IVF calculator predictor... opet, i to ništa ne znači.

Inesz, za moje razumijevanje - jesu li i tebi podloga tog neočekivano visokog AMH-a produljeni ciklusi (ono 32-35 dana) i anovulatorni ciklusi u "mladosti"?

----------


## miba

halo curke, evo i mene -još uvijek u iščekivanju ß-nervoza skoro na vrhuncu-ono grizem sve oko sebe (jadni MM ) , pa onda pesimizam ( u nedjelju razmišljala dali da uopće uzmem brevactid, dal da prekinem s utrićima itd) i na kraju se ipak prepustim čekanju ponedjeljka ( a možda i ne )....
-inače Inesz vidim da cure ne spominju privatne klinike u HR koje isto tako imaju dobre rezultate i u kojima se brzo dolazi u postupak ( razlog zbog kojeg sam se ja odlučila s obzirom na svoje godine)-dobro, jest da košta , ali ipak manje nego vani...
-svima puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~posebno vama koje krećete u nove postupke
-andream :Klap:  za prekrasno malo  :Heart: -sretno

----------


## andream

U to bih svakako ubacila da je prva trudnoća iz neuspjelog prvog stimuliranog, ali sa zamrznutim embrijima iz tog istog postupka (FET), dakle jedino tako se može pod to podvesti. To je danas nemoguće (a realno je za očekivati da bi s boljim "papirnatim" nalazima i bilo više od 3 jajne stanice) iako se govorilo da će upravo naša dobna skupina biti stavljena na povlašteniji položaj, odnosno da će biti mogući FET. O tome na žalost više ni riječi. 
dakle potpisujem Inu, svakako vrtiti ovdje neku domaću kliniku ali u slučaju bolje reakcije na stimulaciju i neuspjelog postupka, svakako razmotriti i mogućnost inozemstva. Meni su iz ovog postupka ostale dvije jajne stanice, nisu išle na zamrzavanje ali nekako si mislim da bi vjerojatno opet bila prilika za FET da je to bilo zakonski moguće. MM i ja smo se čak šalili da je najbolje da pobjegnem u Slo na punkciju, naravno bilo je to crnohumorno ali ne daleko od istine.

----------


## Mojca

> a onda imaš mojcu (mislim ispod 8, jel' da mojca), CITO (dobra klinika u ST-u, 5-6 stanica, oplođene 3, iz prve trudna).
> Tako da nemoj ono poletit u očekivanjima, ali objektivno, papirnato, to zvuči vrlo OK.


Inesz, moj AMH je 4.5, FSH 12.93, LH 5.64, DHEA-S na gornjoj granici. Imam miome, kratke cikluse (20-23 dana) s jakim krvarenjima od dan do dan i pol, povišena antitijela štitnjače (pijem euthyrox), borila sam se a anemijom, čak me dr. R. nije pustio u postupak zbog porazno niskog feritina. Kad mi je odredio prvi protokol dr. Š. je već okvirno odredio i drugi (dakle, ni one se nije nadao uspijehu)... Spermiogram je varirao od OAT do jako dobrog na postupku. Dobili smo 3 stanice, sve se oplodile, dvije blastice i jedan 6-stanični zametak. Prije postupka sam bila isplanirala postupke za cijelu 2011, čak i za 01/2012... ali eto  :Smile: . 
Papirnato, nismo imali neke šanse... Nema ti tu pravila. Jedinstvene formule nema. Kreni što prije, to je najvažnije; Naravno, toplo preporučam Cito zbog individulanog pristupa, doktori su jako dobri, dostupni na telefon i mail gotovo non stop, imaju sjajnog embriologa i odlične rezultate. Njihove statistike su navedene na www.cito.hr. 
Ja istinski zazirem od sustava (pa tako i bolnica), pa sam odlučila da ću prvo pokušati tamo gdje me srce vuče, gdje sam se osjećala dobro kad sam bila na konzultacijama (a bila sam na 4 mjesta), a bolnice ostaviti za kraj, kad vidim da stvarno ništa ne pali... 
Srertno!  :Smile:

----------


## sretna35

tiki_a sretno...najsretnije ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Inesz lijepu slikicu imaš...sretno

Gabi dobre planove imaš dobru ti zabavu želim

cure mah, mah (ne rade mi smajlići)

----------


## mare41

Inesz, kakvu sliku imaš? Svi je hvale, a meni prazno...
miba, sretno!

----------


## Mojca

> Inesz, kakvu sliku imaš? Svi je hvale, a meni prazno...
> miba, sretno!


To sam se i ja pitala... radi se o hormonskoj slici, rekla bi.  :Smile:  

Gabi, dobro nam došla u klub. Drago mi je da je sve dobro prošlo s miomima. Sad samo punim jedirma u pobjedu!  :Smile:

----------


## mare41

Mojca, ajme jesam propuvala, da nisam u PMS-u mislila bi da je od trudnoće :Smile:

----------


## Marnie

> Inesz, kakvu sliku imaš? Svi je hvale, a meni prazno...
> miba, sretno!


da i meni prazno, već sam mislila da sam luda što niš' ne vidim, a svi hvale slikicu  :Laughing: 
miba~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Gabi dobrodošla!

----------


## mare41

Marnie :Klap:  :Laughing: 
Gabi, da ne misliš da sam te zaboravila pozdravit :Heart:

----------


## Mojca

Mare  :Heart:

----------


## ina33

> Inesz, moj AMH je 4.5, FSH 12.93, LH 5.64, DHEA-S na gornjoj granici. Imam miome, kratke cikluse (20-23 dana) s jakim krvarenjima od dan do dan i pol, povišena antitijela štitnjače (pijem euthyrox), borila sam se a anemijom, čak me dr. R. nije pustio u postupak zbog porazno niskog feritina.


Mojca, što je to feritin i zašto je on bitan - što su ti rekli i tko ti je to dao vadit - R? Ja sam tebe zapamtila kao visok DHEA-S, ali ne mogu na tebi radit pravilo - tipa da ako je DHEAS visok, AMH i FSH loši, onda je to dobro...

Mare,  :Heart: . Bilo kako bilo, ni ja nikad ne volim pit tablete u drugoj fazi ciklusa, jer nikad se ne zna...

----------


## Mojca

Feritin pokazuje zalihu željeza u krvi, jedini pravi pokazatelj anemije, u mom slučaju. Godinama ga kontroliram, pa sam dr. R. pokazala sve nalaze i pitala kakve veze anemija ima s začećem, tad je bio jako nizak, pa jer rekao da ga mram popraviti prije postupka. Evo i sad u trudnoći mi ga kontroliraju (začudo, veći je nego ikad, valjda zato jer nemam menzes i ne idem na posao  :Laughing: ). 

Naravno da moje brojke nisu pravilo. E da bar jesu!  :Smile:

----------


## ina33

Hvala, mojca  :Smile: ! Znači, anemija ima veze sa začećem. Ajde, na zadnjem sistematskom mi je željezo dobro, začuđujuće, nemam pojma zašto, jer mi je uvijek loš, a uvijek imam rijetke cikluse i 2 menge manje nego ostali, ali su zato obilnije.

----------


## andream

Inesz, ~~~~~~~~~~~ koje su vijesti? inače i ja sam tražila tu slikicu pa sam se pitala što mi je to s računalom.
A kad već pišete o trudničkoj smotanosti, vrhunac svega je bio neki dan kad sam plaćala POSom i pitala gdje trebam utipkati pin, a karticu ni iz novčanika nisam izvadila. A tip me gleda s koje sam kruške pala, ha ha...

----------


## Mojca

Ja sam neki dan na granici sa Slovenijom umjesto osobne izvadila kreditnu karticu.  :Laughing:

----------


## Inesz

Cure drage, ona jedna jajna stanica se oplodila. Umirem od straha i čekamo što će biti sutra sa njom. Realna sam, ne zanosim se, ali se ipak nadam. 
Bila sam prije postupka u VG na konzultaciji kod dr. R. u V., danas bila na konzultacijama kod dr  V. u P. bolnici. Kaže dr. V. ako iz ovog ne ostanem trudna da kod njih mogu na postupak krajem godine. Bože, to je 6 mjeseci! Razmatramo privatne klinike. Shvatila sam da je Cito sa sjajnim rezultatima, zar zagrebačke privatne klinike zaista zaostaju u odnosu na Cito? Nije Split daleko, ali Vili mi je bliže, a tamo sam već bila na konzultacijama. Ako me u VG ne mogu uzeti na prvu stimulaciju prije kraja godine, naravno da ćemo nekako  naći novce za privatnu kliniku i ne čekati 6 mj državnu bolnicu. 
Na brzinu sam preletjela prethodne postove, ne znam je sam li što popamtila od pročitanog jer sam noćas spavala 2-3 sata. Hvala svakoj koja mi se obratila, hvala na svakom savjetu koje ste dale. Zaista bih voljela da vas bar ovako virtualno upoznam i da za svaku uz nick imam i njenu mpo priču. Zapamtila sam pitanje od Ine33 oko AMH, da-cijeli život ima cikluse od 31-33 dana, ali ovulacijski su skoro uvijek bili prema mojim saznanjima, dogdio bi se jedan ili 2  godišnje sumljivi ciklus koji je možda bio anovulacijski. Razmišljam....prvu mjesečnicu sam dobila sa gotovo 14 godina, možda to ima veze, ne pušim, ne pijem, dalmatinka  odrasla na blitvi i raštiki, volim se rekreairati, ljubiteljica dugih vožnji biciklom... možda to ima nekog utjecaja, ili je samo možda genetika u pitanju. 

Idem daoma sa posla, ravno u krevet. Eh, kad bi samo san mogao na oči?! Ljubim vas :Smile:

----------


## Inesz

Cure, ovo je moj 4 ili 5 post na bilo kojem forumu, mada se više od desetljeća svakodnevno služim interntom i a računalom još iz studentskih dana. Slika o kojoj pišeteje hormonska slika :Smile: , ja sam upotrijebila taj izraz. Avatar još ne znam ni staviti, ali naučit ću. Ne brinite, niste smotane, sve je u redu sa vašim računalima, nemam sliku osim hormonske papirnate slike. :Smile:

----------


## ina33

Inesz, rekla bih dugi ciklusi, plus svaku toliko anovulatorni - manje si ispaljivala stanica tijekom mladih dana od nekog tko ima 28 day cycle. Ovo blitva i raštika -nisk argument, po meni.

Ajde, sretno. Ja bih se ipak prijavila u MB, s tvojim potentnim jajnicima, ali nikako samo to, Bože sačuvaj. Prije MB-a (koji se čeka godinu dana) probala bih negdje odradit IVF, čisto malo da se stvarno jajnici odvedu u pravu "testnu vožnju", da se vidi koliko će ruknut van - znači, pravi stimulirani, ono 30 ampula lijeka, ne ovo malo klomifena, par menopura/gonala. To kao pripremu za MB - i to bi trebalo bit, po pravilima, 8 mjeseci prije termina u MB-u. CITO ima super rezultate, ali probaj bilo gdje, nikako čekat sad godinu dana, Bože sačuvaj.

Sretno - možda ti budeš isto kao i mojca, samo primjer s visokim AMH-om  :Smile: !

----------


## Kaae

Malo virkam, cim se AMH spominje. Nisam po godinama u Q10 (33), ali po AMH-u, rece doktor, tamo negdje 42-43 godine. Fino, jel.

----------


## mare41

Inesz, da, ima rezerva veze s kasnijom prvom M, nažalost vrijedi i obratno. Držim fige da ovo bude bingo, realna šansa uvijek postoji s jednom stanicom, zašto ne? A ako sluuuučajno bude ne-nas je ovdje dosta Vilijevki i uvijek ih možemo preporučiti, jer je tamo biolog, koji, ajmo reći objektivno, spada među 3 najbolja biologa u HR (osim Cito i IVF centar). Što se tiče druženja, virtualnog ili RL-često se nalazimo i bit će uskoro prilike za druženje.

----------


## Mojca

Sad mi je frendica koja ima 39+, javila svoju sliku hormonsku.  :Smile:  Sprema se u Cito na konzultacije sljedeći tjedan.
FSH 10.41, LH 4.17, AMH 3.4, nizak joj je testosteron 0.35 (ref. 0.4-2.6). 
Ne sjećam se da smo pričali o testosteronu, ja ga nisam ni vadila... može neki komentar?  :Smile:

----------


## Inesz

Mare, zvala sam Cito, jedan tim radi cijelo lijeto, Vili počinje  raditi oko 15. rujna, a VG krajem rujna. U panici radi ovih svojih divnih godina, ako ova naša mrvica u labu gore u VG, ne uspije, spremni smo godišnji provesti u Splitu. Definitivno idem sastaviti mail za dr. P. u C. Izgleda da je uvijek vrijedila i da danas vrijedi ona naša narodna-Koliko para, toliko muzike, ili da parafraziram-Koliko para, toliko beba! Živjela nam jedina Lijepa naša!

----------


## tetadoktor

samo da pozdravim sve curke, malo mi je komplicirano na poslu pa se ne stignem javiti iako redovito provjerim šta se događa. ja sam svakodnevno na svome euthyroxu, i radit ću ponovo nalaze za TSH i fT4 u subotu, čisto da vidim gdje sam i sluša li me štitnjača. trenutno sam na dijeti jer otkad sam prestala pušiti prije godinu dana dobih 10 kg koji mi smetaju, odbrojavam do konzultacija sa dr R 21.7. i veselim se vašim novim postovima!!!


 :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Laughing:

----------


## Mojca

> Mare, zvala sam Cito, jedan tim radi cijelo lijeto


Inezs, važno je provjeriti kad biolog Romac radi. Dr. P. ili Š. svejedno, obojica su odlični za odrediti stimulaciju i sve ostalo, ali svakako osigurati da ti Romac bude u labu. 

Za današnje zaljubljivanje! ~~~~~~~~~

----------


## ina33

> Sad mi je frendica koja ima 39+, javila svoju sliku hormonsku.  Sprema se u Cito na konzultacije sljedeći tjedan.
> FSH 10.41, LH 4.17, AMH 3.4, nizak joj je testosteron 0.35 (ref. 0.4-2.6). 
> Ne sjećam se da smo pričali o testosteronu, ja ga nisam ni vadila... može neki komentar?


Mislim da sve znaš... komentar je da je FSH vršni već, da je odnos FSH-LH postao poremećen (nije još ono 3:1, mislim da je taj kao panika, evo, ja se bližim tome, po zadnjemu, a opet AMH 22 i to već tako par godina se ne miče - AMH), dhea-s - kažu mi da sve više istraživanja kažu da je to važno, tako da bi to možda moglo bit obrazloženje tvog uspjeha. 

Bilo bi zanimljivo znati koliki je dhea-s imala hanumica fata, ona je imala loš FSH...

Neka joj je sa srećom!

I potpisujem za Romca, biolozi su u IVF priči ipak the prinčevi i princeze koju su make-break cijele stvari.

----------


## Mojca

Hvala Ina, ma da, to mi je sve jasno, testosteron mi je totalna nepoznanica... kažem, ja ga nisam ni vadila, a ne sjećam s eda smo nešto pričali o njemu...
Ma je li on uopće bitan?
Moram je nagovorit a izvadi DHEA-S.

----------


## Inesz

Hvala na savjetu za embriolga u Citu. Maloprije sam ih zvala ali mi nisu točno znali reći kad je dr. Romac na godišnjem, ali su mi spomenuli da oni imaju još jednu biologinju. Uz dužno poštovanje embriologici u Citu, ja kao prava iskusna koka-želim iskusnog embriologa. Odgovrila sam sestri-ako mi plaćamo, mi biramo embriologa. Sestra se nije mogla nego složiti sa mnom i rekla da nazovem sljedeći tjedan za raspored g.o.

A sada lijepa vijest: 2. dan nakon apiracije u labosu u VG je jedna 4-stanična blastomera. Sutra embriotransfer ako bude danas sa našom mrvicom sve u redu. :Smile:  Ateist sam, al zazivam Boga na pomoć. :Smile: 
Cure, ljubim vas :Smile:

----------


## ina33

> Hvala Ina, ma da, to mi je sve jasno, testosteron mi je totalna nepoznanica... kažem, ja ga nisam ni vadila, a ne sjećam s eda smo nešto pričali o njemu...
> Ma je li on uopće bitan?
> Moram je nagovorit a izvadi DHEA-S.


Nemam pojma za testosteron, znam da on utiče na libido, a to pak nema veze s postupcima.

----------


## Mojca

Inesz, imaš potpuno pravo!  :Smile:  
Meni je dr. B. bila na transferu i jako je draga, ima tako optimističan osmijeh da sam se opustila u trenu... ali drago mi je da je R. zadužen za "tulum".

----------


## Marnie

Mojca, testosteron je isto tako važan, ako je prenizak/previsok također utječe na ovulaciju i kvalitetu js. Može ga se povećati uzimanjem DHEA-a, ali američke doze 75mg dnevno. Meni je prije 6 mjeseci isto bio jako nizak i neki dan sam ga vadila da provjerim, jer sam kroz taj period pila DHEA i sada mi je u središtu referentnih vrijednosti. Naravno tvoja frendica mora izvaditi i dhea-s da provjeri da nije previsok, jer onda ne smije uzimati DHEA.

----------


## mare41

Inesz, baš lijepo zasad napreduje, držim fige za sutra! I da, kad sam spominjala 3 najbolja biologa (trenutno), odnosi se se na ovog navedenog, a rade i drugi ljudi dobro i korektno i imaju uspjeha, al kad možemo birati (i plaćati)-biramo najbolje.
(Nadam se da će biti društva u 8. mjesecu kad se vratim s mora).

----------


## Mojca

Hvala Marnie!  :Smile:

----------


## Inesz

Tko može pomoći? Jučer bila na konzultacijama u Petrovoj-moj prolaktin od 8,2 prof. V komentirao kao nizak?! Naravno da se od zbunjenosti nisam sjetila pitati da mi objasni. zašto nizak ako su ref. vrijednosti 2-30.
DHEAS od 2,3 nije komentirao, mada je blizu donjoj granici referalne vrijednosti. Vidim da vi često komentirate ovaj hormon, ima li znanstvenih objašnjenja za njegov utjecaj na uspjeh IVF-a? Ima li netko da educira ovu početnicu? :Smile:

----------


## anddu

E pa inesz vidimo se sutra i na transferu (tvoja 'cimerica' još od brevactida), i mi imamo jedan, ali nadamo se vrijedan  :Smile:

----------


## Inesz

> E pa inesz vidimo se sutra i na transferu (tvoja 'cimerica' još od brevactida), i mi imamo jedan, ali nadamo se vrijedan


Draga A., drago mi je, sretna sam radi tebe. Na žalost nije moglo biti više embrija, je li? Ali i jedan embrije ipak uspjeh, zar ne? Neka nam je sretno sutra!  :Smile:

----------


## Mojca

DHEA-S je hormon koji luči nadbubrežna žlijezda nazivaju ga i hormon mladosti, u Americi ga daju pred postupke, neki naši MPO lječnici (Cito, Vili) ga isto preporučuju, jer postoje istraživanja da poboljšavaju kvalitetu js. Mislim da ga se osim uzimanjem dodatka DHEA može podebljati i bavljenjem sportom. 
Ja ga nisam uzimala, iako mi je bio preporučen, jer mi je bio na gornjoj granici. Sigurno bi ga bila uzela da je nalaz bio loš. 
Najbolje da ga izvadiš pa odnda doneseš odluku, čemu opterećivati organizam nekim dodatkom ako ga prirodno ima dovoljno.

----------


## ina33

> Tko može pomoći? Jučer bila na konzultacijama u Petrovoj-moj prolaktin od 8,2 prof. V komentirao kao nizak?! Naravno da se od zbunjenosti nisam sjetila pitati da mi objasni. zašto nizak ako su ref. vrijednosti 2-30.
> DHEAS od 2,3 nije komentirao, mada je blizu donjoj granici referalne vrijednosti. Vidim da vi često komentirate ovaj hormon, ima li znanstvenih objašnjenja za njegov utjecaj na uspjeh IVF-a? Ima li netko da educira ovu početnicu?


Ima nekih teorija kojima se priklanjaju onih dr-ovi koji malo čačkaju - upravo to da je dobro da je dhea-s visok i da to dosta znači. 

Daklem, insesz, sa svih strana papirnatog proučavanja to izgleda kod tebe stvarno super. Vjerojatno ti je ipak bilo više ciklusa anovulatornih nego što si popratila, jer to ide sa zadržavanjem ovako lijepe hormonalne slike u visokim godinama - ako me lažu izvori, i ja lažem vas. Držim palčeve da se realizira i u praksi  :Smile: !

----------


## andream

I meni je prolaktin na najdoljnjoj granici, dok DHEAS nikad nisam vadila (ide li on opće na uputnicu i gdje se vadi?).
Btw, jedno bedasto pitanje: ima li nizak prolaktin veze što nisam uopće imala mlijeka nakon poroda i tokom pokušavanja dojenja?

----------


## Inesz

Hvala Ina33, puno si mi do sada pomogla.

----------


## Inesz

[QUOTE=andream;1921038]I meni je prolaktin na najdoljnjoj granici, dok DHEAS nikad nisam vadila (ide li on opće na uputnicu i gdje se vadi?).

Andream, DHEAS na uputnicu. Ja izvadila u Vinogradskoj.

----------


## andream

Inesz, mislim da ne moraš brinuti za prolaktin, problem je kad je on visok.
Inače sad sam vidjela da je moj prolaktin 4,0. I nitko od dr nije komentirao da je nizak, dr pred postupak je samo stavio čvrkicu da je OK.

----------


## andream

E sad tek vidim kak sam bedasta (uvijek imam ispriku zbog T  :Smile:  ): i ja sam ipak vadila DHEAS, moj je 2,44 (ref. vrij. 0,95-11,67). Doc ništa nije komentirao.

----------


## Inesz

Andream, trudnice su naše kraljice i svaka "bedastoća" im se dopušta. Kako teče tvoja rana trudnoća? Je li sve ok?

----------


## Inesz

Mojca, hvala i tebi na savjetima. Kako tvoja trudnoća? Je li sve u redu?

----------


## Mojca

Hvala na pitanju Inesz, moja trudnoća je super. Da bar svima bude tako.  :Smile:  Niti jedne mučnine, osim malo mirovanja na početku, stalno sam u akciji... jedino me vrućina muči i nervozna sam što sam zarobljena doma. 
Što će biti dalje... ne znam... miomi i dalje rastu.  :Sad:

----------


## andream

> Andream, trudnice su naše kraljice i svaka "bedastoća" im se dopušta. Kako teče tvoja rana trudnoća? Je li sve ok?


Mučnine, zaboravnost, smotanost, proždrljivost... ma neka ima i toga više, bar znam da je T u punom tijeku, ha ha...

----------


## Inesz

Cure, jeste mirovale poslije transfera, ili radile sve što inače radite a nije jako naporno. Ja volim odmor i izležavanje, ali kad se meni hoće, a ne kad moram. Nadam se da bi sura nakon transafera moga recimo na jednu divnu proslavu 15 godišnjice braka naših prijatelja. Bili ste vi to učinile na mom mjestu?

----------


## mare41

Inesz, neko doktori preporučuju 3,4 dana mirovanja, a neki niti to. Imamo forumskih trudnica i s mirovanjem i bez. Ima trudnica koji u Ljubljani niti nakon transfera ne odmiruju onih nekih standardnih sat vremena, a ima parova koji se nakon transfera moraju voziti do doma od 100-700 km pa ima trudnica i među njima, neki od njih iskoriste i vrijeme za šetnju nakon transfera kad su već u drugom gradu. To je toliko relativno da je odluka vrlo individualna, a ako se sluša preporuka dr-andream će bolje znati, al mislim da Vinogradska ima stav da se miruje 4, 5 dana.

----------


## Mojca

Ja uživam u tim bedastoćama!  :Smile: 

Inesz, nema dokaza da mirovanje pomaže, niti da odmaže. Stvar osobnog feelinga. Ja sam mirovala jer sam imala grčeve nalik menstrualnim, a nakon toga me uhvatila viroza i najjači kašalj u životu. Negdje sam pročitala da je jedna nakon transfera u MB obišla sve shopping cente na putu do doma i nakon 2 tjedna objavila pozitivnu betu.  :Smile:  
Učini onako kako osjećaš da je tebi ok.

----------


## andream

Vg ima stav mirovanja i oko tjedan dana nakon tranfera, a nakon toga kako je rekao dr K, mogu dizati i vreće s cementom.
Vreće nisam dizala, ali sam uistinu mirovala tjedan dana ovaj put, nakon toga sve uobičajeno. I ja sam imala grčeve pa i zbog toga.
a potpisujem cure da nema univerzalnog recepta, ali pitaj i doca sutra koji će biti na transferu pa otprilike tako i postupi.

----------


## ina33

> E sad tek vidim kak sam bedasta (uvijek imam ispriku zbog T  ): i ja sam ipak vadila DHEAS, moj je 2,44 (ref. vrij. 0,95-11,67). Doc ništa nije komentirao.


Mislim da je i moj neki takav.

----------


## Inesz

Je li se pod mirovanjem računa pisanje prosvjednog pisma ministru i ustavnim sucima i vrlim sutkinjama(!!!) ili bi to umno zagađenje koje proizlazi iz te aktivnosti negativno djelovalo na moje psiho-fizičko zdaravlje? :Evil or Very Mad: 
Treba li koja klomifen iz BIH, moja frednica dr. po struci sutra id u Čapljinu, navodno su tamo 50 kn, kod nas 150 kn.

----------


## Inesz

Treba li koja klomifen iz BIH, moja frednica dr. po struci sutra id u Čapljinu, navodno su tamo 50 kn, kod nas 150 kn.[/QUOTE]

Klomifen bih poklonila da ne bude zabune!

----------


## Mojca

Inesz, uživaj u prvim trenucima susreta sa svojom mrvom... ne zagađuj.  :Smile:  

Pismo ministru stigneš napisati uvijek... bude li pozitivna beta i dalje ćeš osjećati gađenje prema navedenom konglomeratu, vjeruj mi. A bude li negativna (a imam feeling da neće biti tako), pismo će biti začinjenije... a to i poslužiti će ti kao ventil... što, vjerujem dobro dođe. 
Pusti sad ministra... sad misli na mrvicu.

----------


## Inesz

Mojca, upravo sam u žaru skicirala na drugom pdf svoje prvo obraćanje malignoj nakupini odgovornoj za sramotu od ovog Zakona. Baš kao ventil dobro dođe, ali za sad je dosta. Čut će me kasnije, ovako ili onako.

----------


## andream

Inesz, naježila sam se čitajući tvoje pismo, uistinu "udara" u srž problema. Sve je rečeno i iako ste u kratkoj borbi (i mm i ja smo se kasno upoznali, ja u 37oj i odmah krenuli, izgleda da nas je to spasilo), čitajući retke kao da ste već toliko toga prošli... I ja kao Mojca imam nekako dobar osjećaj za vas dvoje da ćete brzo ostvariti trudnoću, kamo sreće da se kao i u mojem slučaju to pokaže kao paradoks cijelog ovog Zakona, kamo sreće da uspjeh ne trebate tražiti negdje vani...Sretno sutra na transferu, od srca!

----------


## Lutkica

Pozrdrav svima iz Sarajeva :Smile: .....pratim vase razgovore jer sam i sama u dobnoj skupini (42 god)...narucena za ivf u Mb u avgustu, za 7 dana pocinjem sa kontracepcijom.....prije 10 dana sam pocela uzimati Dhea tablete (zbog godina i low responder),,,,,,zna li ko da mi kaze mogu li uzimati Dhea zajedno sa Logestom, ili treba prestati....ako mi Marni moze nesto vise reci please
Th mi je kontracepcija, menopur+cerotide.....

----------


## miba

halo curke, pa šta je ovo-zar ste sve otplovile na more?
-samo da malo podignem raspoloženje-javljam da se moja " stara JS" primila ( bar jedna)
-danas 15 dnt ß=303  :Yes:

----------


## andream

miba, stvarno si podigla prašinu s ovog našeg topica, pa čestitam trudnice !!
daj nam malo pobliže napiši kakav je to bio postupak...

----------


## ina33

Čestitam  :Smile: !!!

----------


## Mojca

> miba, stvarno si podigla prašinu s ovog našeg topica, pa čestitam trudnice !!
> daj nam malo pobliže napiši kakav je to bio postupak...


Lijepe vijesti na ovu žegu.  :Smile:  Čestitam!!

----------


## Mojca

> Ja sam neki dan na granici sa Slovenijom umjesto osobne izvadila kreditnu karticu.


E da, a u petak sam izašla iz kuće u dvije različite japanke. Skužila nakon 100 metara.  :Smile:

----------


## andream

Mojca, nas dvije bi se mogle natjecati u "gluparanjima" u trudnoći.
Ja danas opet "plaćala", ovaj put cashom, dala blagajnici 100 kn pa nakon što sam na brzaka potrpala stvari, istih 100 kn uzela nazad. Srećom žena se nije dala smesti  :Smile:

----------


## Charlie

miba čestitam!!!

----------


## Mojca

Definitivno!  :Smile:  Nadam se da će se ovom "natjecanju" uskoro pridružiti sve cure iz kluba.  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## Inesz

I "stare stanice" uspijevaju, kad tad! :Smile:  
Od srca čestitam. Miba, učinila si me radosnom.

----------


## venddy

miba radujem se od srca  :Very Happy: , želim ti sretno i lagano kroz svih 9 mjeseci. Želim i sebi takav scenarij jer u popisu tvojih postupaka i rezultata tih postupaka vidim totalni copy/pasti.Neka tako onda bude i ovaj slijedeći postupak. Čestitam još jednom draga

----------


## Inesz

Cure, ima li koja broj bolnice u MB radi dogovra za konzultacije? Zovem, ali govorni automat javlja da se broj ne koristi.
Hvala1

----------


## Mojca

Inesz, pitaj na Potpomognutoj u Slovenije, tamo će znati.

----------


## miba

hvala curke na čestitkama i lijepim željama-i da sretna sam , al ja sam od onih što pušu i na hladno, tak da se zapravo bojim veseliti -čekamo srijedu i duplanje , pa uzv, pa...dalek je put pred nama, al dobro svladali smo prvu stepenicu :Yes: 

-inače ovo je bio polustimulirani postupak-točnije 15 klomifena i 8 gonala-dobili 6js-ET 3 zametka 3.dan i eto nas... i da sad smo po prvi put uveli andol 100, e sad dal je on pomogao ili se jednostavno poklopilo...

----------


## Gabi

> halo curke, pa šta je ovo-zar ste sve otplovile na more?
> -samo da malo podignem raspoloženje-javljam da se moja " stara JS" primila ( bar jedna)
> -danas 15 dnt ß=303


čestitam!

----------


## tiki_a

> halo curke, pa šta je ovo-zar ste sve otplovile na more?
> -samo da malo podignem raspoloženje-javljam da se moja " stara JS" primila ( bar jedna)
> -danas 15 dnt ß=303


Ohohohoho, mibica naša, pa ČESTITAM  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:  . Ovaj naš klub stvarno nije za baciti  :Klap:

----------


## AuroraBlu

Čestitam *miba*!!!

----------


## Jelena

čestitam miba!!! :Very Happy:

----------


## Mojca

Tiki_a, u kojoj si fazi? Krećeš? Si već krenula? 
 :Heart:

----------


## tiki_a

Mojca, startam od danas. Stigla M baš kako treba, zapravo dan kasnije što je i bolje. Prvi dan ništa, sutra tri ampule menopura, na dalje po dvije i cetrotide kad bude potrebno - za oko 6-8 dana. Cetrotide će mi vjerojatno odužiti postupak, ali najbitnije je da se pojavi koji folikul, a to nek' odradi menopur (ovo mi je nekako mala doza  :Unsure:  ) . Baš sam znatiželjna što će sada ispasti, imam osjećaj da već dugo nisam bila u stimuliranom, a zadnja dva su bila samo s jednim zametkom (ranije dva do tri).

----------


## tiki_a

"Akcija..." mi se sama umetnula, kako to?

----------


## Mimek

miba čestitam !

*Lutkice* na žalost ja ti ne znam odgovoriti, ali dobrodošla i sretno !

----------


## Mojca

Tiki_a, hm... nemam puno iskustva oko doziranja stimulacije, no i meni se čini malo... ja sam 8 dana bila na 4 Menopura, a zadnja dva dana i Cetrotide. Pa dobila 5 folikula i 3 js. Tvoj doktor te već dugo poznaje, pa sigurno ima razloga za ovakvu odluku. Fakat ne znam. 
U svakom slučaju navijamo za tebe iz sve snage.  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## andream

Meni je bila dobitna kombinacija prva tri dana (od drugog) po četiri pa onda po tri gonala.
Samo s jednom ampulom manje (menopuri) reakcije nije skoro niti bilo. Ali nakon svega i dalje mislim da je nekako najbitnije "potrefiti" pravi ciklus.
Tiki, ~~~~~~~~~~~ za najbolji mogući ciklus i dobru terapiju, vibramo iz sve snage ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Charlie

Baš kao što *andream* kaže, i ja mislim da je najvažnije kod nas pogoditi pravi ciklus - tako barem zaključujem na temelju mojih zadnjih stimulacija 19 Menopura i 32 Menopura koje su obje dale sve isti rezultat, 2 js. *tiki_a* sretno ~~~~~~~~!!!

----------


## ivica_k

tiki_a, ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za čudo! :Heart:

----------


## ina33

Miba, vjerojatno ti se poklopilo u smislu dobrog ciklusa, a ne da je andol 100 kao takav uzrokovao neki breakthrough. Držim palčeve za dupliranje  :Smile: !

Cure, svima sretno!

Inesz - zvanje maribora i kontaktiranje je najteži dio priče - pošalji mejl - vidi adresu na onoj stranici (google IVF Maribor) - moraš zvat ovaj za samoplačilnike - ili pošalji mejl s anamnezom ili preporučeno na adresu MB klinike, zamoli termin za IVF (potvrde IVF godinu dana nakon primitka dokumentacije) i termin za konzultacije (čeka se 3 mjeseca) - barem je tako bilo. S Mariborom moraš u ZG-u imat nekog reproduktivca prijateljskog na stand byju jer je do njih užasno teško doći neka ti se nešto usred stimulacije zakomplicira, odgovor možeš dobit, ako nemaš sreće, tek sutradan itd. Taj aspekt komunikacije je stvarno izazvan, ali vrijedi se pomučit.

----------


## Inesz

Ina, hvala. Uputila sam im mail. Sutra ću poštom papire. Znaš samo kako se jadno osjećam. Ne razumijem zašto nitko ne odgovara ni na jedan tel. poziv danima, a ostavili bi im sve nvovce koje imamo i nemamo. Tužna sam. Osjećam se kao neka jadnica koja nešto prosi, a ne da ću "usluge" platiti  po tržišnoj cijeni našim teško zarađenim novcem.

----------


## Mojca

Inesz, razumijem da se tako osjećaš, ali i da si ih dobila na telefon, ne bi ti rekli ništa drugo osim onog što znaš. Rekli bi, pošaljite papire, čekajte da vas zovemo na konzultacije, a za godinu dana ćete u postupak. Pusti jad.  :Smile:  Tak je to po bolnicama... ja neki dan zvala lab u Pertovoj, pa su mi na centrali rekli da ne spajaju u lab. :Shock:

----------


## ina33

> Ina, hvala. Uputila sam im mail. Sutra ću poštom papire. Znaš samo kako se jadno osjećam. Ne razumijem zašto nitko ne odgovara ni na jedan tel. poziv danima, a ostavili bi im sve nvovce koje imamo i nemamo. Tužna sam. Osjećam se kao neka jadnica koja nešto prosi, a ne da ću "usluge" platiti po tržišnoj cijeni našim teško zarađenim novcem.


U Pragu je lakša komunikacija, ali je logistika napornija - ne može se odradit leteći, nakon posla, nego se mora prespavat barem 5 dana. Pozitivno: privatno + nema liste čekanja. Negativno: Moraš noćit barem 5 dana u Pragu. Imaju dobar lab.

Maribor nije privatna klinika, nego bolnica, koja odrađuje i pacijente koji plaćaju. Kao takva, ima i tragova sindrom svega državnoga i to je take it or leave it. Pozitivno: imaju dobar lab i dobar know-how i dobrog čovjeka koji je posložio dobro stručni tim. Vrlo blizu ZG-a, ne treba noći. Negativno: samoplačilniki čekaju godinu dana. 

Komparativna analiza - Maribor i prag su cijenom i kvalitetom više-manje isti. Negativno kod Maribora je komunikacija i čekanje godine dana. Negativno kod Praga je da moraš noćit 5 dana. Tako ja to vidim.

Insez, nisi žrtva i niko ti ništa ne duguje - odluka je u tvojim rukama, možeš se odlučit i za drugu kliniku.

Meni su nekao Maribor i Prag po kvaliteti li-la, s tim da naši uglavnom idu u Maribor na stimulaciju, tradicijski, a u Prag za donaciju. Reš mi se ipak čini manje kvalitetan nego Maribor, a on je isto jedan od onih u blizini koji smije sve oplodit.

To ti je ta kalkulacija - vani naši najčešće idu u Sloveniju (Maribor i Reš - oboje državno, ako se ne varam) ili Prag (2 klinike, obje privatne).

----------


## ina33

Tj.. jedini koji bi nam nešto dugovali su ovi naši... koje plaćamo putem doprinosa za mirovinsko.. a, šta'š. Puno sreće, insez, imaš parametre, pa odluči, bolje da možeš mislit što ćeš (imaš toliko sredstava), nego da ne možeš!

----------


## andream

svakako ovdje ne treba uopćavat-naši frendovi recimo godinama bili na Vuku, nikad ništa, a kod Reša bingo otprve. Još su se oduševljavali što čovjek radi tipa od 6 ujutro a oni već u 8,30 bili na poslu, što im je kod Vuka bilo nemoguće, redovno kasnili. 
Inesz, jesi što dogovarala u Vg a propo pravih stimuliranih postupaka? Jer znat ćeš onda i kako reagiraš na stimulacije. Ako bude dosta stanica svakako ste onda kandidati za privatnu kliniku vani, ma gdje to bilo. Naravno pod pretpostavkom da ovdje postupci budu neuspješni.

----------


## ina33

Da, to je veliki benefit Reša, pogotovo za Riječane. Vuk - fascinantno mi je bilo, nakon što sam otišla od tamo, kako na poslu niti ne znaju da idem na IVF (Slovenija), a na Vuku... uf. Još s mojim dugim ciklusima.

Insesz, sve to moraš stavit u vagu.... računaj opet da, unatoč fanta rezultatima, možda neće bit od prve i koji će to imat učinak na posao, tj. koliko ti je sve to izvedivo i di ti je izvedivo s najmanje stresa.

Ja bih kombinirala Vinogradsku s nečim vani, možda, a možda bih prije odlaska vani odradila na Vinogrdskoj ili bilo gdje preko HZZO-a probnu vožnju tvojih jajnika - stimulirani IVF (znači, ono 30 ampula lijeka). Daj Bože da ne bude trebalo i da bude iz prve, nikad se ne zna.

CITO ima dobar lab, ali i ova ograničenja naša, ali... ono... on je definitivno zanimljiv isto.

----------


## Mojca

> CITO ima dobar lab, ali i ova ograničenja naša, ali... ono... on je definitivno zanimljiv isto.


Da... ali i na Vg treba čekati bar 6 mjeseci, ako dobro pamtim. A u Citu dođe odmah na red (istina, platiš, ali znaš kako reagiraš). 
Možda onda ipak ni Reš nije za odbaciti? Dođeš odmah na red, a ako bude dobra reakcija, eto i smrzlića.  :Smile:  ne znam kakve cijene ima, sigurno više nego Cito.

----------


## ina33

Uf, smetnula sam s uma čekanje u VG... Insez, kad ćete primit u VG na stimulirani? Ako ono još nema uopće naznaka o tome, probaj raisat to pitanje. Ako odgovor bude vidit ćemo, dogodine itd., možda razmisli da ubaciš nekog kod koga se ne čeka, 8 mjeseci prije termina u Mariboru, ako ćeš ići tamo - Reša, CITO itd....

A propos cijena, mislim da je Reš puno jeftiniji nego MB, ako je MB oko 2000 EUR, onda je Reš valjda pola ili tako nešto... što bi ga cjenovno izjednačilo s CITO-om... možda griješim. Stimulirani kod nas u cro privatnika je prije bio 9.500 kn. Između Reša i CITO-a bih rekla da C CITO ima bolji lab, ali i naš zakon, a Reš ima lošiji lab, al bolji zakon...

----------


## Inesz

hvala svima. sestra jasna iz MB brzo odgovara na mailom :Smile:  sutra ide dokumentacija poštom u MB.

----------


## tiki_a

andream, Charlie, i sama sam tako razmišljala ovih dana - da je bitno utrefiti dobar ciklus tako da mi je dobro došlo vaše mišljenje o tome...
Štekam u odnosu na druge (nove) cure jer manje sam tu, šaljem im  :Heart:

----------


## gričanka

*Tiki_a* ~~~~~~~~~ za tvoj bingo postupak! Nek se konačno poslože sve kockice  :Heart: 
*Miba* .... čestitke i uživaj u trudnoći  :Love: 
*Inesz, Lutkice* .... dobrodošle i da što prije pojačate statistiku kluba
Trudnice ... šaljem  :Kiss:  vama i vašim bebicama
Mame, koke, kokičice ...  :Love:

----------


## andream

http://www.story.hr/alen-slavica-rad...sku-bebe-65942
evo jedne trudnice u 49-oj, baš me zanima gdje je bio postupak...

----------


## Inesz

> http://www.story.hr/alen-slavica-rad...sku-bebe-65942
> evo jedne trudnice u 49-oj, baš me zanima gdje je bio postupak...


Lijepo. Drago mi je radi te žene i njene obitelji. Nije sve u novcu, ali ne mogu se oteti dojmu- što je više novaca-više je i bebača!

----------


## Charlie

I ja sam danas pročitala ovo u Storyu. Kaže da je postupak bio u RH ali ne i gdje. Lijepo u svakom slučaju...
Inesz da, na žalost se po državnim klinikama čeka, a tko može platiti privatno ili vani, stvari se brže odvijaju (iako nije ni to garancija uspjeha a puno postupaka u kratko vrijeme je psiho fizički naporno, ja sam živi primjer...). Sretno!

----------


## sretna35

miba čestitam i za duplanje ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~

jel i ovaj postupak bio u IVF centru?

----------


## zlatta

> http://www.story.hr/alen-slavica-rad...sku-bebe-65942
> evo jedne trudnice u 49-oj, baš me zanima gdje je bio postupak...


u odjelu MM radi žena koja je također u 49 godini prvi puta rodila, zdravo dijete. ona kaže da je prirodno ostala trudna, a kada smo to dr.L.spomenuli on smatra da je vjerojatno išla u neku vrstu MPO samo (kao puno drugih) neće reći.  Ali bez obzira kako, bitno da se događaju trudnoće u tim godinama.

----------


## miba

curke drage , izgleda da je bilo prerano za veselje i čestitke.... Moja ß se nije poduplala... danas 17dnt
ß = 511,6   .... tako sam tužna ... inače danas mi je točno godina dana od kiretaže i dana kad sam ostala bez svoje prve bebice :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## gričanka

Ajoooj  :Sad:  *Miba*  :Love:

----------


## andream

Ajoj Miba draga, žao mi je...

----------


## andream

Miba, jesi vadila u istom labu? što kaže doc? ako ti je prije dva dana bila nešto više od 300, možda i nije još sve izgubljeno...

----------


## miba

ponavljam ß u petak i dr. kaže da pokušam sa fragminom... nekako se bojim ukoliko je to razlog( leiden faktor-heterozigot ) da je malo prekasno za to...

----------


## miba

- jednostavno se ne želim zavaravati...

----------


## ina33

Miba, žao mi je... 

Kod trudnoća u 39+ fakat treba pričekat drugu betu, pa onda reći čestitam. 

Govorim iz iskustva - tri pozitivne prve bete u zadnjih godinu i pol, tri "pada očekivanja" s drugim betama. 

Po mome, nakon što sam isproučila sve živo i bila na svoj živoj terapiji, uključivo heparini - to je jednostavno odlika dobi i starijih stanica - više se trudnoća gubi nego kod mlade žene (čak jedna od četri žene u dobi 39+ će doživjet spontani, čak i ako ne gledamo samo neplodne 39+).

Ne znam što bih ti rekla, osim da mi je žao i da se držiš što bolje možeš... Pozitivnih ishodi na neduplirajuću betu su bitno rjeđi, iako liječnici (barem MPO, non-MPO su malo... kako da se izrazim... realniji, ajmo to tako reći) uglavnom nastavljaju s terapijom dok nije kristalno jasno da neće bit OK a konto onog malog postotka koji eventualno završi OK, a vidjeli su ga u svojoj praksi.

Ako nije dobro, moje je mišljenje i iskustvo da je bolje da čim prije stane i bude blighted ovum ili biokemijska, nego da traje do 10.-12. tjedna (imam i to iskustvo - missed - i mislim da bih drugi put na loše duplirajuću betu sama presjekla i tražila kiretažu/abortus, dokle god to pravo u Cro bolnicama postoji jer ne vidim smisla mučit se kako sam se ja mučila jedno mjesec dana, a ishod isti).

Što su ti točno vratili (koliko embrija i koje starosti)?

Držim palčeve... za što bolje rješenje u postojećim okolnostima!

----------


## ina33

Naime, ide ono pravilo da se beta ne mora uduplati ful... ali, većina vitalnih trudnoća, barem koliko ja kužim, ima dupli skok tih prvih beta, dupli ili više.. osim ako se nije više embrija nakačilo pa više njih odustalo, a tebi vratili dvodnevne embrije koji imaju manje bete (jer, u pravilu, blizanci bi trebali biti viša beta 14 dana nakon transfera, tj. 16 dana nakon transfera - ako ti je danas taj 16.-ti dan).

Mislim da ima jedan pozitivni slučaj ovdje nedavno s takvim dupliranjem - cura s avatarom neka zgodna ženska glava i cvike, mislim da je iz BIH ili Srbije... Ali, ja to nekako ne držim da je on the safe side sve prije 14. tjedna, ne znam je li ona ušla u taj tjedan, ali bilo je i srce i to uredno (i meni je u missedu bilo srce, ali neuredno).

----------


## miba

hvala ina33- vraćena  su mi 3 zametka 3. dan
inače i sama imam iskustvo sa neduplirajućom ß- u prvom postupku koji je završio kiretažom  treća ß mi se nije poduplala i eto nije dobro završilo... što reći kad neide onda neide...treba tu puuno sreće a mene izgleda neće ....

----------


## ina33

Treća beta će ili potvrdit ili opovrgnut, iako bih ja i na jednu neduplirajuću bila oprezna i ako se trudnoća nastavi (a ne vide se tragovi eventualne početne blizanačke tipa da imaš dvije gestacijske) radila prenatalna testiranja. Sreća je u 39+ fakat potrebna više nego igdje, zato ti želim sreću!

Ovako su moja tri išla, ako se više dobro sjećam:

Prvi - missed - beta 200 (trebala sam znat, a sad sam pametnija, da bi s obzirom na transfer blastociste trebala bit barem 300 14 dpt), onda drugo dupliranje 266 i onda rast do u nedogled, a svi čekamo sad će to samo i neću morat na kiretažu - na kraju je, mislm, trajalo sve skupa 12 tjedana dok plod nije stao, s tim da je zaostajao u razvoju sve više, na kraju i 2 tjedna, ali je srce kucalo, unatoč relativno obilnom (ono, ful a la menga) višetjednom krvarenju - missed ab i kiretaža.

Drugi - beta 300, drugo dupliranje tipa 399, treća beta, na sreću, 17 - biokemijska.

Treći - beta 40 - biokemijska.

Sve bila na heparinima.

Trombo problemi, u pravilu, uzrokuju gubitke trudnoća u kasnijim tjednima (ona žalosna dg. mors in utero), ovako rano je to u 70% slučajeva (mislim), a kod 39+ valjda i više, na strani embrija, ne na strani majke - loše stanice= loš embrij.

----------


## aleksandraj

Draga miba, nemoj gubiti nadu jer beta nije ni tako losa da je sve izgubljeno...drzi se i  :Heart: 

Ja dobila M nakon 4 mjeseca....pa slijedeci mjesec startam (nadam se). Tiki_a, tebi posebne vibrice~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Charlie

*miba* žao mi je...ovo je stvarno granično "duplanje"...želim ti da sve izađe na dobro, ovako ili onako.

----------


## Mojca

> *miba* žao mi je...ovo je stvarno granično "duplanje"...želim ti da sve izađe na dobro, ovako ili onako.


Miba,  :Love:

----------


## rozalija

> *miba* žao mi je...ovo je stvarno granično "duplanje"...želim ti da sve izađe na dobro, ovako ili onako.


X

----------


## zlatta

miba, možda sve na kraju bude ok s trudnoćom...znam slučaj kada se nije dovoljno duplala beta, a na kraju bilo sve ok...samo eto, to su neki izuzeci...
jako mi je žao ....  ovakve šokove nitko ne bi trebao prolaziti... 

tu se opet vraćamo na temu "dobrog ciklusa"....mislim da u ovim godinama jako ovisimo o hormonima i da u stvari prevagu nose hormoni kojima "hranimo" js i u kojoj mjeri..... u našem klubu koliko se sjećam trudnoće su ostvarene samo u punom stimuliranom i to sa 3,4 menopura-gonala dnevno... 

ja sam isto ovaj ciklus ponovo na klomifenima + 3 gonala, kao i miba, samo što si je ona imala puno jače doze ...
sa mnom u čekaonici je bila žena od 42 g., trudna od prvog ivf ali isto 4 menopura da bi dobila 5 js ali očito dobre kvalitete.. dr.L. mi je to i naglasio "ona je primala 4 menopura dnevno!",  a kao ženama s slabom zalihom js je šteta "trošiti" ih  i da je bolje klomifen da dobijemo 2,3 js...

----------


## ina33

4 je standardna doza za one koje reagiraju u dobi od 39+, no ni to nije nikakva garancija (to je moja doza, pa opet loše trudnoće, a dok sam bila mlađa (mislim... mlađa - 38) ipak je uspjelo), a Luči je oduvijek smatrao stanice dobivene u klomifenskim ciklusima (bez obzira mlado-staro) lošijima i bio je nesretan kad bi morao tad radit IVF, taj stav mi je potvrdio i Vlaisavljević, ali to su te neke standardne sheme.

Loše dupliranje bete - uvijek manje nego duplo - je imala i sildad, dovukla se skoro do isto tipa 10. tjedan, i onda se ipak na UZV-u vidjela anomalija i imala je missed, a taman ju je poljak bio proglasio možda ipak bude sve OK kad je dotle došlo, dok je prvo bio rezerviran. Kod nekih žena je manje dupliranje bete normalno, ali čini mi se da kod većine upućuje da nije nešto ok.

Sad će trebat čelični živci i mirnoća. 

Ne znam uopće koliko pomažem, a koliko odmažem s ovim detaljima. Ne mogu drugo nego poći od sebe - meni vibrice i bit će sve OK, ja znam, mora bit OK nije nešto pomagalo, a beskrajno mi je pomogla vikki u RL-u, više od svih na koje sam naletila, sa svojim realnim iskustvima i otvorenim stavom - ona je to, kao i moja non-MPO dok, odmah otpisala i čudila se što toliko traje, ali nekoj drugoj je lakše održavat nadu... nemam pojma. 

Činjenica je da je teško trpit trajanje trudnoće za koju znaš da vjerojatno nema šanse, opet, teško je i nakon toliko nade imat pad, a stalno se misliš možda ipak... Jednako tako je činjenica da se nakon druge bete, dok je god bio transfer više njih, ne može ništa točno znati, i da može završit i ovako i onako.

Stalno sam u iskušenju da li šutit s detaljima i samo slat srca i vibre, ili istresat sve ove detalje... Meni su ti detalji od cura, dobiveni mimo foruma, jer je forum uvijek nekako bio "misli pozitivno i nadaj se", značili sve, pa se samo mogu nadat da pomažem, a ne odmažem.

Miba, ne znam je li ti pomažem ili odmažem, oprosti...

----------


## miba

Ina33 - nemoj se ispričavat, nekako sam i čekala tvoje mišljenje jer otkako sam na forumu pratim tvoje postove i da, nekad bolno pogađaju srž problema ali su realistični i mislim da u takvom trenutku treba biti realan , a ne zavaravati se lažnim nadama, iako mi je sada užasno teško i iako bih dala i učinila sve da se dobro završi trebam se spustiti na zemlju prihvatit stvari kakve jesu... Mada moram reći cure da ste zaista zlatne
i da mi vaša podrška i razumijevanje puno znače i da riječi utjehe dobro dođu...
-inače što se stimulacije tiče moj prvi postupak je bio puni stimulirani i imali smo dvije odlične blastice i nije dobro završio, dok mi je u ovom polustimuliranom dr. L. više puta ponovio da nemamo uopće razloga razmišljati o punoj stimulaciji jer i ovako sve super izgleda! Da - super izgleda ali ne mora završiti dobro..
Tako da mi se čini da količina stimulacije zapravo malo utječe na sve to.Ima tu puno čimbenika i puno se toga mora poklopiti, a mislim da najviše treba imati sreće u svemu tome...

----------


## Gabi25

oprostite što upadam- ina isprazni inbox please :Smile:

----------


## aleksandraj

Drage moje, cuda su moguca i ja dok zivim vjerujem u cuda i zivim u oblacima (a i riba sam u horoskopu). Medjutim, u posljednje vrijeme sam cula toliko lijepih prica od meni bliskih ljudi koji su rodili kada su vec svi digli od njih ruke tako da mislim da uvijek postoji nada, a ona mnogo cesce postane stvarnost. Dokaz je i to da sve vise cura s ovog foruma ipak ostvari dugo ocekivani dar...ja sam klasa optimista i mislim da mi to pomaze. Ja sam zadnju trudnocu imala betu 116, krvarila za poluditi i svi su rekli - gotovo. Podsvjesno sam znala da je tako, ali sam nasla na nekom forumu post zene koja je imala isto krvarenje i nisku betu (zao mi je sto sada nemam link) i sve je zavrsilo ok...to me drzalo. Tiki_a, sto je kod tebe........

----------


## linalena

Od kuda da počenm, nisam dugo bila aktivna. Posao i pilule me skroz odmakle od teme.

Miba vjerujem da će se pokazati da je sve u najboljem redu  :Smile:  

Novim članicama želim dobrodošlicu i što brže ostvarenja majčinstva, naravno i svima jer zadnje vrijeme nam je krenulooooooo

A ja inaće eto baš dobila M, nakon subotnje zadnje pilule, u nedelju počinjem s drugom kutijom. Dr me već naručio za punkciju oko 1.9, pa si sada gledam kalendar i mislim si da je to nekek predaleko, jel moguće pilule uzimati dulje, odmosno pomaknuti sve za jedan tjedan????

----------


## ina33

> oprostite što upadam- ina isprazni inbox please


Jesam.

Miba, hvala ti na feedbacku, nikad ne znam unaprijed je li nekom pomažem ili odmažem, žene su stvarno različite, ja imam potrebu grčevito se držat realnosti i razmišljati o onome što je češći slučaj nego o onim iznimkama i to je moje glavno uporište stabilnosti i mene je osobno doslovno me izbezumljivalo ono bit će sve OK i ipak imate pozitivnu betu i takve stvari, a nekome to znači cijeli svijet i lakše mu je tako. I uvijek se grizem i mislim da li to napisat sve što mislim onako tehnički - koji je češći slučaj - ili ne.

----------


## venddy

miba jako mi je žao što se beta nije poduplala pravilno :Love: 

moram se složit s inom, iako nada uvijek postoji u čovjeku, bar mi s ovog foruma to znamo i zato pokušavamo, volim relano sagledat situaciju kakva god bila i prihvatit je. Evo sam uspjela spusit e2 sa 402 na 280 pmol u mjesec dana, ali naravno porastao je fsh kojeg je estradiol umjetno gušio, sa 8 na 12. Jučer me uhvati crnjak, a sad samo živim u nadi (i istraživanju) da dodatni pad estradiola ne dovede do još većeg fsh. Koji šit, ovako mi je stalno nešto u k.... u zadnjih pola godine.

----------


## aleksandraj

venddy, samo za usporedbu. kod mene je isti slucaj. Imala estradiol preko 1300 i kad je pao na normalu, fsh otisao na 21  :Shock: (do tada bi "ok"). Kada sam isla u MB uopce mi nije bilo poznato sto znaci toliko visoki fsh - imala svega 3 js, ali je doslo do trudnoce. Prema tome, i s takvim fsh se moze svasta dogoditi. To sam rekla i drugim dr, kada su mi rekli da odustanem.

----------


## tiki_a

miba  :Love: , ali čekamo sutra jer kako šanse uopće i postoje za nas 39+ tako i s graničnim duplanjem bete postoji neka mala šansa. Ja se uvijek nadam da je u pitanju neko početno mjerenje koje nije bilo precizno. A da trebamo biti realni ovdje, uvijek sam za to jer inače naša pisanja ili zavaravanja malo znače. I sama se kočim kad osjetim potrebu napisati da sam u zadnjem postupku i da se već jedno pristojno vrijeme jako dobro osjećam, ko da me prošla jaka želja za djetetom, eto to se malo bojim ovdje napisati jer većina vas nije blizu izlazne, no dajem si malo za pravo da napišem kako je i da se nadam da ovim pisanjem neću demotivirati cure koje su sada aktivne. Nekako mi se čini da sam u ovoj priči imala više sreće nego pameti, mislim sada na osjećaje, da sam se tako lako izvukla, možda je zapravo pomoglo to što mi konačno uspijeva polako skidanje u zadnjih 5 godina nakupljenih 10 kg viška pa sam sva nekako u tome i ponosna na sebe, pravim se važna  :Smile: 
Malo me ipak počelo kljuckati da li je ova moja stimulacija malo preslaba, i da sam možda mogla dr-u naglasiti da sam često startala s 4 menopura prva tri dana, ali ok, zanima me što će uopće i iz ovog biti jer posljednja dva stimulirana donijela su mi po jedan zametak pa se sada može dogoditi i nula. I to me ne bi razočaralo....Zapravo mi se nije dalo dr-u miješati u posao, samo sam spomenula menopure...
aleksandraj  :Heart: , sutra ili prekosutra uzv i tada će se vidjeti kada treba početi s cetrotide. Mislim da neće još. Ti još malo pa akcija  :Klap: 
linalena ~~~~~za uspješan ovaj maratonski postupak.
miba, nadam se i šaljem ~~~~~~
Dragom društvu  :Heart:

----------


## Mimek

samo da vas malo podsjetim da je moja šniki došla iz klomifenskog+menopuri samo zadnja tri dana  :Smile: 

nikad se ne zna  :Wink: 

negdje vas vaša mrva čeka  :Yes:

----------


## zlatta

> samo da vas malo podsjetim da je moja šniki došla iz klomifenskog+menopuri samo zadnja tri dana 
> 
> nikad se ne zna 
> 
> negdje vas vaša mrva čeka


utješno za čuti jer se sada klomifenski najviše i vrte...i čestitam na toj trudnoći!
a koliko klomifena, koliko menopura?

meni je problem i što folikuli brzo rastu, ovaj puta punkcija bila 12dc (što je za mene i super) pa se dr. i bojao pojačati doze gonala da ne bi počeli "bujati", što znam da je tako, samo mi se čini mal'koristi od samo tri gonala (po jedan 8,9 i 10 dc) ali eto takve sam sreće da brzo rastu pa dr. ne želi pojačati

----------


## tetadoktor

dugo se nisam javljala jer jako mi je naporno na poslu, ali barem nije stresno. i vidim da se svašta izdogađalo otkako sam zadnji put čitala pdf. nadam se da vam vrućina ne smeta u ostvarenju svih zacrtanih planova i želja. :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  

moji hormoni štitnjače su u granicama normale, iako mi se fT4 penje prema gornjoj granici, pa ću u četvrtak vidjeti šta će mi dr R reći o tome.  :Very Happy: 

do nekog novog pisanja, šaljem vibre svim curama~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ i sretno

----------


## venddy

aleksandra kako si dr-a nagovorila na postupak, meni je doktorica na konzultacijama rekla da je fsh 15 neka gornja granica da bi uopće išli u stimulaciju, zato se i bojim koliko će to još eventualno porast slijedeći mjesec.
zlatta i moji su brzorastući, kod mene punkcija uglavnom 10. dan, ako doguram do 11. to je super. Sad po novom protokolu 2. dan počimam standardno sa 1 decapeptylom a od 3. dana uvodimo i 5 Menopura. Ne znam ni sama što očekivat

----------


## ina33

Miba, sretno, da bude što bolji ishod ~~~~~~!!!

Svima sretno!!!

Brzorastući folikuli i rane punkcije su odlika ove dobne skupine.

----------


## Mimek

ja imam duge cikluse i nisu brzorastući (valjda od tuda dobra zaliha), ali ovaj put je po meni to išlo brže nego inače.

*zlatta* od 5-10 DC sam primala po dva klomifena i onda 10,11 i 12 DC 1 klomifen + tri ampule menopura (znači sveukupno 9). 14 dan punkcija i 16 dan transfer. 

da sam razmišljala realno, a ne bezuvjetno vjerovala, potpisala bi da ovakava stimulacija kod mene i u mojim godinama neće upaliti, ali eto išla sam, pa šta bude !

I danas se čudim svome čudu i svima želim da im se desi sreća najveća  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## aleksandraj

vendy, dr. V. iz MB nije nista komentirao, te stoga nisam to ni smatrala problemom..koliko znam, jedino mi ne daju ici na teret HZZO, a sama mogu koliko zelim...cuj jos uvijek dobijem js koja se oplodi pa im sanse. Inace ja sa ciklusima imam problema od 31. godine, a bila sam skoro anoreksicna pa su vjerojatno i to posljedice...

----------


## venddy

onda ću i ja tako, ionako sama plaćam a kao što kažeš svaki put do sada sam imala js koje su se oplodile. Neću se ni ja dat pokolebat

----------


## miba

moja ß se ni danas nije poduplala-najradije bih prekinula terapiju, ali dr. kaže da nastavim do ponedjeljka kad ponovo vadim ß- mislim da ću prolupat od svega....

----------


## ina33

Bemu misha... Kolika ti je danas? Oko 700-800? Standardno dr-ovi kažu nastavit s terapijom... (mislim, MPO doktori).

----------


## andream

Mi presretni javljamo da naša mrva danas na UZV ima već 15 mm i sve je u najboljem redu  :Smile:

----------


## ina33

Čestitam, andream  :Smile: !

----------


## venddy

andream to su najljepše vijesti koje neka od nas može objavit :Klap:

----------


## sara38

*Andream* prekrasno  :Klap:  :Heart: !
*Miba*  :Love: .

----------


## Mojca

> *Andream* prekrasno !
> *Miba* .


x

----------


## tetadoktor

bravo, andream!!!  :Very Happy:

----------


## zlatta

> *Andream* prekrasno !
> *Miba* .


x

----------


## alma_itd

> Mi presretni javljamo da naša mrva danas na UZV ima već 15 mm i sve je u najboljem redu


Kolika je bila na proslom UZ? Moja je u ponedjeljak bila 4mm a slijedeci mi je UZ slijedecu srijedu. Kazes da si dan ''trudnija'' od mene,sad se malo brinem jel kod mene bila manja nego sto treba :Sad:

----------


## alma_itd

*andream* zaboravila sam da cestitam :Klap:  :Klap:  :Klap:

----------


## andream

alma, prije dva tjedna (na 6 plus 1) bila je 3 mm (to je oznaka CRL).

----------


## Mojca

Alma, evo ako ti to išta znači, baš sam jutros gledala, naša mrva je u 6+1 bila 3,8 mm.

----------


## tiki_a

amdream bravo za mrvicu!
miba  :Love: 
Mi smo 5-ti dan izmjerili tri folikula, jako sam zadovoljna. Dr. mi dao estrofem što me jako razveselilo, ali kad pročitah što uz njega piše imala sam noćne more.

----------


## Mojca

Bravo Tiki_a!   :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 
Ma pusti nuspojave... one mogu a ne moraju biti. Da je po tome, tko bi ikad koji lijek uzeo.  :Smile:  
Sad navijamo za super kvalitetne stanice! Samo opušteno dalje.  :Heart:

----------


## MASLINA1973

Tiki_a, bravo!!!

I sretno. Neka se prekine ovaj tvoj niz pa neka ovaj bude dobitni. Od srca ti to želim jer broj u potpisu je zadivljujući. Sretno, sretno :Smile:

----------


## aleksandraj

> Tiki_a, bravo!!!
> 
> I sretno. Neka se prekine ovaj tvoj niz pa neka ovaj bude dobitni. Od srca ti to želim jer broj u potpisu je zadivljujući. Sretno, sretno


Tiki_a, ti moras prije mene uspjeti, dakle od srca navijam za tebe :Klap:

----------


## zlatta

tiki_a, zvuči dobro, neka i dalje sve bude dobro da nam ostaneš trudna!  

moram ovdje napisati da je sestrična mog šogora ostala trudna u 45 godini nakon nekih 13-14 godina braka i mnoštva ivf iza sebe. obišla je sve klinike u hrvatskoj i vani (vrlo su imućni) i na kraju sada je bila u Pragu i bingo! u 45 godini! trudna je oko 6 mjeseci, nikome nisu željeli reći tako da nismo niti znali da su bili, valjda su već toliko u strahu da ne žele niti pričati ni o njenoj trudnoći... eto, čuda su moguća...tako sam sretna i zbog njih...   :Klap: 

glede estrofema, razumijem te! i meni se digla kosa na glavi kada sam pročitala nuspojave   :Shock:   katastrofa, ali onda zažmirim i pijem...

----------


## rozalija

tiki_a draga moja navijam punim plućima za tebe da sve bude savršeno. Puno pusica ti  šaljemo 
zlatta lijepo je pročitati kada neki  nakon mnogo godina borbe stignu do cilja i ostvare trudnoće. I mi već pomalo razmišljamo (najvjerovatnije sljedeća godina) da po drugo djete ili djecu idemo za Prag,da pokušamo u tom čudesnom gradu.
Svim dragim curama iz kluba 39+ puno pozdrava.

----------


## tiki_a

Hvala cure  :Heart: 
zlatta, poticajna priča, volim čuti za ovakve primjere...

----------


## andream

tiki, ~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za dobitni postupak.

----------


## ZO

tiki_a ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  :Heart: 
svim kokama ~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Charlie

Tiki_a ~~~~~~~~~

----------


## ina33

Tiki_a, sretno! Estrofem... tako je uvijek kad se njega pije, ali tu, kao i kod svakog lijeka, vagneš cost-benefit. Mene je već onu Pauzu za regulaciju spotting problema koji raste s dobi bilo frka pit, jer tu uvijek je negdje u pozadini povećan rizik od raka dojke, ali ipak estrofem ćeš piti jako kratko, žene koje su na hormonalnoj terapiji zbog dobi... to govorimo vjerojatno o mjesecima i godinama pijenja.

----------


## sretna35

andream super!!! iskrene čestitke

----------


## sretna35

tiki_a ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Mojca

Tiki_a, jednostavno moram još malo zavibrati i posuti prašinom  :Smile:  
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
**************************************************  ****************************
 :Heart:

----------


## Mojca

Cure, moram ispričati o skrivenom navijaču.  :Smile:  
Odkad sam se prirdužila forumu, gotovo svaki dan, pred kraj dana, MD pita što ima novoga (misli na forum, a prvenstveno na naš klub), ja mu dam "izvještaj" o novostima, a on se iskreno veseli trudnoćama... žaloste ga negativni testovi, izgubljene trudnoće... 

Kad je netko iz kluba u postupku, obavezno pita u kojoj klinici je postupak, koji je to pokušaj po redu, pažljivo sluša o svemu što je objavljeno, o broju i rastu folikula, o strarosti transferiranih zametaka... A kad se objavi  trudnoća u klubu, sav se pretvori u osmijeh i baš bude sretan!  :Smile:  
Skrveni je navijač i podrška svima!  :Smile:  

Ovo mi je totalno neobično ponašanje za njega... on inače gleda svoja posla i ne zanima ga što se drugima događa... ali sad... sad napeto prati i navija.  :Smile:

----------


## MASLINA1973

Tiki_a, sretno, sretno!!!

Svima naravno, ali za tebe mi je posebno stalo. Hoću vidjeti kako upornost ruši sve ove zidove :Smile:  Sretno!

----------


## andream

Mojca, i mene MM zna s vremena na vrijeme pitati "tko je ostao trudan", a na loše se vijesti uvijek zamisli i onda samo šuti...Ma proživaljavaju i oni to, samo nisu tolike pričalice kao mi, ne mogu ga zamisliti da piše ovdje poput više nego rijetkih muških članova na forumu. Ali s obzirom da je jedini forum koji ga zanima onaj maketarski, i ovo je puno.

----------


## miba

moja ß počela padati- sada je to tako konačno :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## linalena

Miba, draga puno puno  :Love:  :Love:  :Love: 
Strašno mi je žao , znam da nema trenutačne utjehe al da moramo gurati naprijed, moramo stoga  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## taca70

Miba,  :Love: .
Nasa mare41 svima mase s mora i misli na nas.

----------


## andream

Miba, jako mi je žao zbog ovakvog ishoda...

----------


## Inesz

drage cure, najprije utjeha svakoj kojoj  je potrebna ovih dana. tugujem sa vama, ali i vjerujem u vaše sretne dane koji dolaze.
a sretnicama koje nose lijepe vijesti-poručujem-vaša sreća je i moja sreća.
mi čekamo betu u srijedu.dok čekam-učim. imunologija mi se čini najmanje razumljiva tema, a nije da se ne trudim  :Smile: .
prije 5 godina sam imala idiopatsku eozinofilijsku upalu pluća-rijetka upala pluća-u Hr ih bude oko 100-200 godišnje ukupno. eozinofilijska pneumonija nije bila izazvana ni virusima, ni parazitima ni bakterijama, već se ja samo moje tijelo tj. eozinofili- jedna vrsta leukocita, okrenulo protiv mene i napadalo pluća izazivajući jaku obostranu upalu. bila sam baš bolesna, iscrpljena, smršavila 10 kg-doktori jedva našli dijagnozu. nakon terapije kortikosteroidima-kao nova. doktorica je naglasila da bolest može biti kronična, ali ja nisam imala ponovnih pojava bolesti. istražujući sama saznala sam da se ovakva upala puća može smatrati autoimunom bolešću. sad sam na sto muka jer bih svakakao htjela napraviti sve imunološke i ostale pretrage koje nitko u bolnici za ivf nije tražio.
pretražila sam svoje nalaze od prije 5 godina i našla ovo iz vremena dok sam bila u bolnici:
*APTV-31* (ne pišu ref. vrijednosti jer čitam iz otpusnog pisma)
*PV-0,64*fibrinogen 5,8
*gama globulini 16,8*

kasnije sam (prije 3 godine radila opet neke imunološke nalaze-nisam bila posebno bolesna):
ANA (ENA) II F-rezultat-točkasto 
dsDNA-negativno
histoni-negativno
SS-A- negativno
SS-B-negativno
Sm-negativno
U1-RNP-neg
DNA-topo 1-neg
RF-7,7 IU/ml 
AST-21-IU/ml

dok ne napravim nove nalaze, bila bih vam zahvalna ako neka od vas zna prokomentirati bilo koji nalaz od gore. hvala!

protrombinsko vrijeme-1.12 (ref. vrije 0,7- 1.30)
APTV-30,4 (ref. v. 24-33)
*Fibrinogen-4,6g/L (ref. v. 1.8-4.1)*
Lupus antikolagulant-negativno
D-dimeri-0,26 mg/L (ref. vrij. <0,5)
S-Imunoglobulin G-15,1 (ref. vrij. 7-16 g/L)

oprostite na dugom postu, ali svaka sugestija za daljne pretrage mi je dobbrodošla. hvala

----------


## tiki_a

Mojca, svaka čast tm-u  :Naklon: ... I ja mm-a izvještavam o novostima, ali sam ne pita, na žalost.
ina33, vezano za estrofem, utješila sam se time da ga neću baš dugo piti.
Inesz, nisam bila na tom terenu pa ne mogu pomoći, ali ima cura koje znaju. Sretno!
MASLINA1973  :Heart: , bojim se da od moje upornosti neće biti puno koristi (osim one - probala sam sve što sam mogla pa mi nije žao) jer od tri folikula jedan desni koji u startu nije bio pravilan sada je još manje pravilan, lijevi je stao, lijevi jajnik mi je slab i bolan, ali folikul mi je bio pravilan pa sam se nadala no ništa od njega što zapravo i ne čudi. Desni manji pravilan folikul jedina je majušna nada, jer 8. d.c. on je tek na 6,5 mm, istina raste, ali...ako za par dana neće biti značajnijeg pomaka (ako ne krene po 2 mm dnevno) bojim se da ćemo morati prekinuti postupak. Uzv za dva dana pa ću više znati. Endić 6 mm uz estrofem, a 8.d.c. mi je obično oko 7 mm bez estrofema.
...
mare41  :Bye:  tebi i moru.

----------


## kiara79

tiki_a,draga...tako bih volila da sad uspiješ...navijam za tebe i taj folikul iz petnih žila!!! :Heart:

----------


## MASLINA1973

tiki_a, znam da je meni gotovo neiskusnoj lako ispuniti retke podrške, ali često te se sjetim i spominjem. I tako bih rado da uspiješ :Smile:  
Neka se taj jedan zbilda pošteno. Čini se da je meni ovaj put uspjelo s ananasom i ciklom, ali znam da ni to još uvijek ništa ne znači. Sigurno si isprobala i sve te metode. 
Svakako nam javi. Držim ti fige do neba. I više :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## rozalija

> Miba, jako mi je žao zbog ovakvog ishoda...


X

----------


## linalena

tiki_a šaljem puno puno dobrih vibracija da se folikuli pokrenu a endić podeblja    :Smile: 

Inesz također velika ~ za betu (čekamo, čekamo :držifige :Smile:

----------


## sara38

*Tiki* neka jedan bude vrijedan, šaljem do neba ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ :Heart: !
*Mare*  :Kiss: .

----------


## venddy

miba jako mi je žao

----------


## AuroraBlu

*Miba*  :Sad:  :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## Mojca

Miba  :Sad:  
Baš mi je žao.

----------


## ina33

*Miba*, jako mi je žao  :Sad: . Ako te može utješiti moje iskustvo, doduše, nakon ostvarene prve OK trudnoće, možda bi ti bilo još teže da je rast ostao dubiozan, a tvoja se agonija nastavila do 10.-12. tjedna trudnoće i onda kiretaža i igra živaca oko dijagnoza - hoće li bit blighted ovum, je li kromosomska anomalija, dokad na bolovanju, pa, ako si na bolovanju, sućut svih živih pa sto pitanja kako i zašto pa rasprave o opuštanju i psihi. Ja to nekako gledam, oprosti na iskrenosti - da je od dva zla došlo manje.

----------


## ina33

> oprostite na dugom postu, ali svaka sugestija za daljne pretrage mi je dobbrodošla. hvala


Briznski i površno, samo ću ti komentirat da bi ti moj savjet bio da ne roštaš pretjerano po pretragama, pogotovo ne ako će odgodit ivf - ako ovaj sad ne uspije - i da ti strategija treba bit vidjet kako odradit dva stimulirana tijekom ove "sezone 2011/2012", a manje koje pretrage napravit... jer su, evo, savršen excuse da se još čekaju daljnji nalazi (barem nemoj reći ovim državnima da još čekaš neke pretrage, a u MB-u ih od toga ionako neće ništa zanimati, najvjerojatnije).

----------


## Charlie

Tiki drzim palceve za jednog pravog!Miba neizmjerno mi je zao, drzi se

----------


## Mojca

Dobro jutro svima...  :Smile:  
*Tiki_a*, ima li novosti? Kad je opet uzv? Mislimo na tebe...
*Inesz*, kad će beta?

----------


## Inesz

Naša beta oko 12 h. :Smile: 
ah... uh...

----------


## Mojca

Evo vibrica da bude velika.  :Smile:  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Jesi radila test?

----------


## Inesz

Hvala na vibricama. Nisam radila test. radila sa testove zadnjih sedam osam mjeseci. dosadili mi minusi. Ne da mi se bacat novce. Skupljam novce za kolica :Smile: 
Je li još tko ddanas vasi betu?
Anndu, gdje si? :Smile:

----------


## anddu

Inesz ~~~~~~~~~ do neba. Od mene ništa ni ovaj put. Jutros krenule stvari lagano, vadila betu reda radi, ali znam je je jedna velika i debela 0. Opet

----------


## venddy

anddu jako mi je žao :Love: 

Inesz navijam da nam ti uljepšaš danas ovu temu :Yes:

----------


## Marnie

Miba, jako mi je žao radi takvog ishoda  :Sad: .
 Anddu  :Sad: .
Inesz šaljem ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za betu!

Ja sam dobila nalaz novog AMH-a i iznosi 3,6  :Sad: . Prije manje od 2 godine bio je 11. Doduše nije neočekivano, jer su i postupci i stimulacije u zadnjih 8 mjeseci pokazivali da se nešto drastično promijenilo - nikako da dobijem stanicu. Čitala sam da u 39. godini plodnost kod žena padne za 40%, a budući da je moja već ranije bila smanjena onda je ovo to što se i očekuje.

----------


## Mojca

Anddu  :Sad:  

Marnie, moj AMH je 4,5 i prof. Vlaisavljević se čudio kad sam komentirala da je to mali AMH. Rekao da je malim AMH smatra onaj ispod 1.

----------


## Marnie

Mojca, da li ti je u pmol/L jedinicama?

----------


## ina33

Andu i Marnie, žao mi je. 

Da, u Mariboru su baždareni, čini mi se, na one druge jedinice - i za estradiol (bilo je višekratnih zezova kad je sestra predvidjela da je estradiol kod nas vađen češći u pmol/L pa ga je proglasila prevelikim za postupak i savjetovala odgađanje - Mala Mimi case, jedino Sunce radi u ovim drugim jedinicama pg/ml), a valjda onda i za AMH.

----------


## Mojca

Da, nalaz iz Vinogradske.

----------


## Mojca

Ina, pa vidio je nalaz... nije valjda previdio mjerne jedinice... osim toga toliko cura iz Zg mu dolazi da ziher zna koje su mjerne jedinice kod nas.
Hm?

----------


## ina33

Hm... i meni je čudno. Onako, da ne znam, na prvu bih rekla fishing for patients, ali to im stvarno ne treba. Opet, znam slučaj žene s FSH-om preko 13, godina 44, odgovarao ju je od postupka (BTW, žena uspjela na drugi IVF, slično kao ti, na sveukupno 5 stanica dobivenih u Mariboru).... sad, ne znam je li to bio neki drugačiji tretman zbog nečega... Ali, doslovno nix verstehen. Doduše, tek odnedavno (relativno odnedavno) se uopće taj AMH vadi, prije ga nisu tražili niti s njim "operirali", FSH je bio kralj.

----------


## ina33

...osim ako na neku foru nije sužio da si ti obećavajući slučaj zbog UZV-a jajnika, nalaza DEHA-sa, nemanja povijesti neuspješni postupaka, ali to fakat je ono...  sad filozofiram na temu scenarija. Ne znam.

----------


## Mojca

To je komentirao na početku, prije uzv koji je bio skroz zadnji. Inače, lijevi jajnik mi je totalna banana. To se i potvrdilo u stimulaciji... nije dao ni jedan folikul... zapravo jedan kržljavi, nije ga se isplatilo ni gledati, a kamoli punktirati. 
Ne znam ni ja.  :Smile:

----------


## ina33

Mislim da je, na temelju toga, neki moj "radni stav" da su u MB-u "optimističniji" možda od nekih naših dr-ova, tj. da čekaju prvo da se odradi postupak kod njih pa da vide kako će žena reagirati, jer ovo je sve ipak papir i teorija, donekle - FSH, AMH, itd. - da bi se nekog em "otpisalo", em "u zvijezde uzdiglo" i reklo Vi ćete pis of kejk. Valjda tek anamneza nekako formira priču, tj. broj "stanica" na MPO putu i njegova dugotrajnost.

----------


## Mojca

Optimističniji? Definitivno.  :Smile:   Prof. v. mi je djelovao optimističnije i od Š. i od R. i od D. (od koje sam zbrisala glavom bez obzira). 

Cure, Inesz ne može trenutno do kompa, javlja da joj je beta 11 dpt tek 37. Ponavlja betu u petak.

----------


## ina33

Doduše, sve ti to opet ovisi o ishodu ženine priče, kvalifikacija je li ta "optimističnost" dobrodošla ili ne,opet, ko će to znat, jer najlakše je nakon bitke bit general. Znam jednu kojoj je odmahivao na FSH oko 10-tke kao nevažno, a ona se držala toga jer the autoritet to nije postavio u pitanje, i jako se mučila dugo i cirkulirala u postupcima nakon toga da bi konačno shvatila da je njena priča komplicirana. Ali, opet, sve je to ljudski, jer se mišljenje mijenja ovisno o miljama pređenog puta, i neko s FSH-om 10 kojeg prvi put vidiš neće bit problematičan samo a konto toga, dok tipa da ti neko dođe nakon 10 IVF-ova, a da i predivno izgleda papirnato - FSH, AMH itd. - pitat ćeš se što s time, kako mu nema pomoći i kako mu ovih xy prije tebe nije moglo pomoći. To uzima i onaj IVF calculator predictor kao bitnu stavku - broj IVF-ova za ostvarenje trudnoće, pa šanse padaju s novim IVF-om (iako mi volimo mislit suprotno u stilu jednom će se negativna statistika savladat, i neki je stvarno i savladaju).

----------


## Mojca

Da, kao što smo puno puta zaključili... nema formule.  :Sad:

----------


## ina33

A ja taman pomislila da si ti zbrkala mjerne jedinice u tvom AMH-u i da je je to tajna Sv. Graala  :Smile: . Nemoj se ljutit na malu šalu... govori ti jedna "isfrustrirana" koja je 10 godina slušala "Vi ćete brzo i pis of kejk" (zagrljaj).

----------


## miba

cure hvala...
ina33 -vidjet ćemo dal će od dva zla biti manje- ß pada, al polako i da objašnjavanja na poslu teško padaju, pogotovo u ovo vrijeme GO pa su svi nabrijani itd.

----------


## ina33

Miba, drži se... Koja je radna dg - jel' se vidi prazni mjehurić u maternici (dg. blighted ovum - može ići i bez kiretaže) ili se ne vidi ništa (to bi najvjerojatnije onda bila biokemijska, ako dobro shvaćam, i trebala bi ti normalno prokrvariti)?

----------


## miba

ma nema dg- nisam bila na uzv-zasad pratimo pad ß-ali dala si mi ideju -otići ću sutra do svog ginića da pogleda pa da bar imam nešto-osim ako ne prokrvarim prije jer sam u ponedj. prekinula sa utrićima

----------


## ina33

Držim palčeve da prokrvariš. Ako je biokemijska ili blighted, beta, nakon jednog plafona, s krvarenjem zna značajno počet padati, vrlo brzo na dolje čim krene krv. Držim palčeve da prokrvariš preko vikenda. Ne trebaš žurit s UZV-om, zaboravila sam da si u Rijeci, na tako male bete obično (barem koliko mi se čini) nema komplikacija.

----------


## aleksandraj

Slazem se da godine, FSH i AMH djeluju lose na ishod postupka, ali i dalje mislim da se ne treba previse opterecivati jer to neg. djeluje na rezultat. Zivi primjer zena koja se skupa sa mnom borila protiv neplodnosti - 16 godina, nikada nije ostvarila trudnocu. Zbog vjerskih razloga nije isla na IVF vec samo na inseminaciju (s muzem sve ok). Prosle godine je u jednoj nasoj klinici odbili zbog nekoliko ciklusa tankog endometrija (4 mm) i dr rekao da nema nade..Zena se nije predavala, presla na alternativu, bila sigurna u uspjeh i evo sada ceka bebu pocetkom 12. mjeseca (45. godina)....a mogla bih jos koju pricu iz svoje okoline. Ja nisam niti cu vaditi AMH, jer bolje da ne znam...kako bude. Ja vjerujem u uspjeh jer sam jednom ostala trudna s FSH 23 i nesto pa cu valjda opet...ne mislim odustati zbog toga, vec samo zbog financijskih razloga...

----------


## ina33

Treba napravit onako kako je ženi manje optrećenje - ali opterećenje ili ne, to nema veze s uspjehom, po meni, kao niti "vjera"/"ne vjera" u uspjeh, vizualiziravanje/nevizualiziravanje trudnoće i slično. Ali, to je ona rubrika - ukusi - i svako treba radit onako kako ga najbolje služi i najmanje živaca će izgubit, jer se na to, u stvari, svodi - bilo to pristup "pretjerane reale" ili "razmišljaj pozitivno" - jedini je učinak, po meni, na živce, a trudnoća ili ne nema veze s time i događa se slučajno i kako je kome pao grah. Tj. ne može negativno opterećivanje djelovat na razultat stimulacije i testa trudnoće, jednako kao ni optimistične misli. Po meni.

----------


## Mojca

A Ina moja, svako nađe svoj okvir u kojem se dobro osjeća... u svemu se moramo "na nešto nasloniti". Nekome je to čista znanost, nekome čista "alternativa", nekome kombinacija... Meni je bilo bitno da napravim sve što sam ja smatrala korisnim, (a bilo je zapravo korisno samo mojoj glavi): od toga da sam se pikala svaki dan u isto vrijeme, točno u minutu,  pa na kraju uključilo i sjedenje ispod prozora od laba svaki dan dok su se mrvice razvijale. 
Bedasto, znam, ali meni je to donijelo mir u tom trenu... imala sam osjećaj da nešto činim, da sudjelujem.  :Smile:  

I dalje vjerujem da smo samo imali puno sreće... da je tako pao grah... da su se zvijezde posložile... 
A statistički je bio 8% šansi. Po meni nema logike... samo sreće.

----------


## ina33

Ma, naravno.. ja samo (pls nemojte se ljutiti, ni ti ni aleksandraj) imam potrebu reagirati na iznošenje takvih stvari bez navodnika, tj. kao generalnih istina, tipa "opterećivanje djeluje loše na rezultat". Ništa od toga nije dokazano, niti da pozitiva vodi do pozitivnog rezultata, niti obrnuto. Stvar je samo kome koji trik pomaže što bolje preživit MPO turbulencije i sa što manje okrzotina i rana izać' iz te priče, bilo s djetetom, bilo bez.

Kao što aktivisti imaju potrebu na VV i sličnim topicima stalno usmjeravat na realu (the Zakon)... tako i ja ovdje na ono što je ipak u fokusu (dob), a što su rubna razmišljanja (metali, DHEA itd.)... zbog onih par kojima to paše, kakva sam i sama.. .jer svi mi želimo pomoći sličnima i manje sličnima, to je i cijela motivacija pisanja ovdje (naravski, i sebi).

----------


## aleksandraj

Nema razloga za ljutnju..forumi zato i sluze da svatko iznese svoje misljenje i da se uhvatimo za ono sto nama odgovara. Samo zelim reci da se ne treba predavati i, mada su vec godine tu sto zanijekati ne mogu, naci izlaz koji mi najbolje dgovara..po meni ili to ili odustati jer s obzirom na statistiku i realnost, pametnije bi bilo meni i mm platiti putovanja nego trositi dobre iznose na postpke,  sto je mozda  isto kao i da smo ih bacali kroz prozor. Jos ako uzmem u obzir koliko hvatam honorarnih poslova samo da bi si osigurala dodatna sredstva za vec slijedecu godinu, a tad cu imati ...hmmm..43 pune, moram naci za to opravdanje, a vjerujem i mnoge koke na ovom forumu.

----------


## ina33

Da, ovisno o tome što je ljudima prihvatljivo kao rješenje, jer je tu "reala" bitna - od donacije, preko posvajanja. Zato ja nekako volim dat "realu", i sebi, i drugima, pa onda prihvatit svoju put uz sve činjenice. Naime, nije samo odustanak opcija (za neke), odnosno... da se krene u druge opcije potrebno je nekako... što realnije i pravodobno (ma kako god je to varljivo, jer ti je reala ono što ti se dogodi - pa će nekome bit reala ostvarenje 8%-tne šanse, a nekome reala da ni ako mu daju "vi ste ziher uspješni", njemu će reala bit neuspjeh, i opet, što je "pravodobno" - to definira svako za sebe) sagledat to sve skupa. Jer MPO put, osim što jede lovu i emocije, jede i vrijeme tj. snagu/živce za druge opcije... i nekako svega toga treba bit svjestan u odluci što i kako.

----------


## zlatta

možemo mi reći što hoćemo ali sve mi dobro znamo da nam je uspjeh po postupku od 5-8 % i o čemu onda pričamo....da ne vjerujemo pozitivno ne bismo niti išle u postupke... da smo samo "realne" bolio bi nas želudac svaki dan od te "realnosti".... 
zato postoji izraz "pozitivno mišljenje" čini čuda... vjernici molitvom doista uspiju učiniti ozdravljenja koja liječnici ne mogu objasniti....
i nije to "šareni svijet" jer čovjek nije samo zbroj stanica u tijelu...  nego "um caruje"... um privlači sreću... 

da sam samo "realna" ja, i mnoge od nas, ne bismo ni išle u postupke...vjera u čudo nas pokreće...

----------


## ina33

Ja, onda, zagovaram ateiste na ovom podforumu tj. one koji ne vjeruju u čuda/moć pozitivnog mišljenja  :Smile: . Jer, tu se svodi na vjerovanje, a ne na činjenice. Zlatta, piece.

----------


## sweety

> Ja, onda, zagovaram ateiste na ovom podforumu tj. one koji ne vjeruju u čuda/moć pozitivnog mišljenja . Jer, tu se svodi na vjerovanje, a ne na činjenice. Zlatta, piece.


 :Aparatic: 

Evo ja ne vjerujem u čuda.
Lijepo je kad se desi, skidam kapu. Toliko je rijetko da spada u onu kategoriju "iznimka koja potvrđuje pravilo".
Ne dešava se onda kada netko "na silu hoće", već kad se desi.
A desi se iz nekog nama (ponajviše doktorima) nepoznatog razloga.
Jednom u budućnosti kad budu doktori znali malčice više nego danas i broj čudesa bude manji, jednostavno će se znati uzrok...


Ali, pozitivna "vibra", tj. pozitivan stav, ima mnogo veći utjecaj na psihu, pa time ne samo na mentalno već i na fizičko stanje, koje može dovesti do toga da izhod bude onakav kakvim ga želimo.
Ne kaže se bez veze "pazi što želiš, moglo bi ti se ostvariti".
A pozitivni stav je jako lijepa stavka.
Ali to nije čudo.

----------


## ina33

Svako drugačije definira pozitivan stav... sve što te vodi nekom tvom putu, bilo ovom, bilo drugom, otvara ti vidike ili te snaži na sadašnjem, daje ti snage i štiti te od udara i osnažuje u svemu skupa - to je, po meni, sve pozitivno. 

Tj. i "pozitivno" i "negativno" mišljenje je... pozitivno, kako za koga  :Smile: .

----------


## Mojca

Što smo danas filozofi svi skupa!  :Laughing:  

Nisam vjernik, ali vjerujem u čuda.  :Smile:  I u moć pozitivnog mišljenja (generalno govoreći)... 

Sličica: 
Kad smo se MD i ja upoznali počeli smo se sudarati u našim suprotnostima i trebalo nam je vrijeme da se priviknemo jedno na drugo. Za njega je kuhanje skup kemijskih i fizikalnih procesa... a za mene je čarolija.  :Smile:  On sve mjeri na minute i grame, a ja često u pola pripreme još ne znam što kuham... Ali, bitno je da je skuhano! 
Pa tako i u MPO, pa i čudesnim trudnoćama nakon odustajanja. Bitno da se "uhvati", što stoji iza toga, tak manje važno!  :Smile:

----------


## andream

Anddu, žao mi je, evo odmah za dalje.Inesz, ~~~~~~~~~~~~ za čudo.Ne stignem vas čitati zbog svojeg zvrkića koja mi sjedi u krilu i dok pišem pa svima šaljem kolektivne ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## taca70

Marnie, danas sam mislila sta je s tvojim AMH. Pa nije to strasan nalaz, prije bih rekla da je ocekivan. Kakav je plan za dalje?
Mislim da je bolje da se ne nadovezujem na temu o vjeri u pozitivan ishod jer bih mogla napisati "ina niz" :Wink:  ali prije bih rekla da se samo radi o nadi u uspjeh jer vjera sama po sebi ne trazi dokaze i cinjenice pa mi je tesko prihvatiti da ima visestran ucinak tj. da se moze samo tako banalno primjenjivati. Ja stvarno imam iza sebe n postupaka, prosla sam kroz razne faze i ne mogu reci da vjerujem da cu uspjeti, samo se jos malo nadam da ce mi se sreca osmjehnuti jer jos uvijek kako-tako reagiram na stimulaciju pa mislim da neka sansa jos postoji. Medutim, sve mi je realnije prihvacanje mogucnosti da cemo ubrzo morati odustati i traziti druga rjesenja.
Inesz, ?

----------


## glacova

> Što smo danas filozofi svi skupa!  
> 
> Nisam vjernik, ali vjerujem u čuda.  I u moć pozitivnog mišljenja (generalno govoreći)... 
> 
> Sličica: 
> Kad smo se MD i ja upoznali počeli smo se sudarati u našim suprotnostima i trebalo nam je vrijeme da se priviknemo jedno na drugo. Za njega je kuhanje skup kemijskih i fizikalnih procesa... a za mene je čarolija.  On sve mjeri na minute i grame, a ja često u pola pripreme još ne znam što kuham... Ali, bitno je da je skuhano! 
> Pa tako i u MPO, pa i čudesnim trudnoćama nakon odustajanja. Bitno da se "uhvati", što stoji iza toga, tak manje važno!


X

----------


## sildad

> Evo ja ne vjerujem u čuda.
> Lijepo je kad se desi, skidam kapu. Toliko je rijetko da spada u onu kategoriju "iznimka koja potvrđuje pravilo".
> Ne dešava se onda kada netko "na silu hoće", već kad se desi.
> A desi se iz nekog nama (ponajviše doktorima) nepoznatog razloga.
> Jednom u budućnosti kad budu doktori znali malčice više nego danas i broj čudesa bude manji, jednostavno će se znati uzrok...
> 
> 
> Ali, pozitivna "vibra", tj. pozitivan stav, ima mnogo veći utjecaj na psihu, pa time ne samo na mentalno već i na fizičko stanje, koje može dovesti do toga da izhod bude onakav kakvim ga želimo.
> Ne kaže se bez veze "pazi što želiš, moglo bi ti se ostvariti".
> ...


Pozdrav curama i moram i ja nešto reći na ovu temu. Iza mene je 10 godina borbe i 2 trudnoće (jedna prirodna i jedna IVF trudnoća) koje su završile loše. Sa 30 god. kad sam krenula u svoju bitku, a krenula sam odmah, doktor mi je rekao da ću brzo ostati trudna. Sad sa 40, jako mi je teško vjerovati u čudo i moć pozitivnog mišljenja. Naime, ja sam probala sve pristupe, od pozitivnog mišljenja do potpunog mirenja sa situacijom i ne očekivanja ničega. 
Kako kaže Sweety, jednog dana medicina će znati puno više nego danas i onda će se znati uzrok zbog čega nisam uspjela.

----------


## ina33

Sildad, veliki zagrljaj i mislim na tebe. Ja sam otprilike krenula kad i ti, zatrudnila u 37.-moj i rodila u 38.-moj i sve sam isprobala i uvjerena sam da je moja trudnoća slučajna, i sa nikakvim psiho-stavovima ona veze nema, ali opet - i to je samo moje uvjerenje i moje iskustvo. Ja jedino pokušavam biti glasnogovornik jako čestih stavova - ajme, nju blokira psiha... i reći ženama - žene, nije vam to tako, nemojte se još i zbog "krivog stava" krivit. Svaki stav je dobar stav, ako pomaže konkretnoj ženi u njenoj konkretnoj fazi.

----------


## ina33

...glasnogovornik PROTIV jako čestih stavova...

----------


## sildad

Ina33 i ja mislim na tebe i u potpunosti se slažem sa tvojim stavom i mišljenjem, ali to već znaš. 
Evo i primjera o tome kako mislim da psiha nema veze s uspjehom. Prva trudnoća dogodila mi se na odmoru u fazi potpune opuštenosti i apsolutnog ne očekivanja ničega i ne razmišljanja o ničemu (taj odmor je bio odmor od svih neuspjelih pokušaja i apsolutno ni na kraj pameti nisam očekivala da bi se mogla dogoditi trudnoća) Druga trudnoća se dogodila u fazi najvećeg mogućeg stresa (obiteljski problemi, otkaz na poslu odmah iza transfera i još svašta nešto). I jedna i druga završile su loše, ali ne zbog stava nego zbog kromosomske greške.

----------


## aleksandraj

Svatko ide kako mu najbolje odgovara i bira opciju koja ga cini dobitnikom u zivotu. Sjecam se svvog prvog postupka i optimizma (sestra J. je rekla da mi zeli uspjeh jer nije skoro imala tako optimisticnu pacijenticu). U postupku sam bila najveci luzer, ali sam jedina ostvarila barem biokemijsku. U drugom postupku sam bila puno "realnija" i tako mi se i dogodilo. Prosli tjedan sam upoznala svoju vrsnjakinju koja se s neplodnoscu bori 11 godina i odustala od postupaka zbog bolesti. Nakon toga ostvarila trudnocu prirodno i sada ima malu curicu....ja vjerujem u svoje cudo i to me drzi i vjerujem u uspjeh. A zelim ga i svima ostalima, kako bilo...

----------


## ina33

Lijepi post aleksandraj - svi smo različiti i svako od nas ima svoju vjeru ili trikove nošenja s raznim "izazovima".

----------


## Mojca

Naravno... da nije tako za vrijeme rata ne bi bilo ni jedne trudnoće i sl. referiram se na Sildad...

Ali ne radi se o tome da li utječe ili ne utječe. Bitno je da žena napravi sve ono što smatra da treba napraviti, da je za nju dobro... da bude mirna sama sa sobom da je učinila sve... a ne da si poslje predbacije "a mogla sam ovo ili ono". 
Jako smo različiti... i kao što volimo različitu hranu, tako imamo i različite načine funkcioniranja. Ali nakon što pojedemo tu različitu hranu, siti smo... i ja koja sam na blitvi, lešo ribi i maslinovom ulju i moj susjed koji se guši u prasetini. Što ne znači da je ne bi bila sita od prasetine... vjerovatno bi... ali bi bila jako nesretna jedući je... isto kao što bi bila nesretna da nisam mogla biti doma i u miru pričati s mrvicama nakon transfera. I obratno: neka druga bi vjerovatno "porebambila" da ju netko sili da vizualizira implantaciju.  :Smile:  

Ono što je bitno ja da budemo nježni prema sebi (ne nalazim bolje riječi) i da si u vrijeme postupka dozvolimo ono što nam paše i da si osiguramo podržavajuću okolinu, ili da skroz isključimo okolinu, da šutimo ili da sve oko sebe zaposlimo kao navijače... sve što netko osjeti da treba... sve samo da nam bude lakše. Pa makar bila to i ravnodušnost ili pak 24-satno stanje zena. Bitno je da svatko odabre ono što njemu najbolje odgovara... Ili da odabre malo od jednog, malo od drugog... i to je opcija. Čemu isključivost?

----------


## Mojca

> svi smo različiti i svako od nas ima svoju vjeru ili trikove nošenja s raznim "izazovima".


Da... super izraz: trikove!!
 :Smile:

----------


## ina33

Apsolutno se slažem i s postom od mojce, svako nek si bira kako mu paše. Pri čemu svako definira sam za sebe što je isključivost i je li dobra za njega - neko odbija bilo kakvo "nabrijavanje" s pozitivom, neko pak bilo kakvu negativnu misao. 

Bitno je samo uvidjeti da je to individulano, a ne neka data istina tipa ako razmišljaš ovako neće bit uspjeha ili ako nisi realan poletit ćeš u očekivanjima. To je, po meni bitno, zbog žena koje dolaze na ove topice i koje su različitog mentalnog sklopa.

To mi je genijalna poruka - budi nježna prema sebi, prihvati svoj mentalni sklop kakav je, bez potrebe da ga ispravljaju bilo u "misli pozitivno" jer se to "mora", bilo u "reala" jer se to "mora". To je rubrika - individualne razlike.

----------


## sildad

I ja se slažem s tim, svatko ima pravo na svoj put, apsolutno nisam za isključivost. Samo nakon svega se pitam, iako mislim da sam napravila sve šta sam mogla, opet u meni crv sumnje da li sam zapravo dala sve od sebe, možda sam mogla dati još više, reagirati prije, ne čekati 35-tu da idem u postupke, probati u nekoj drugoj državi...itd. 
Još me čekaju 3 zamrznute JS i onda odustajem, a opet se pitam možda ne bi trebala, ali teško je u postupak bez imalo vjere da će uspjeti. 
Ironija je da sam uvijek mislila kad jednog dana bude pozitivna beta bit će sve u redu, ja i muž ćemo plakati od sreće i skakati do plafona, ali to se nije dogodilo, doduše oba puta sam plakala ali od tuge jer sam znala da neće dobro završiti, a opet sam se istovremeno nadala čudu. Eto valjda sad shvaćate zbog čega mi je teško vjerovati, jednostavno ne mogu, bojim se razočarenja, što mi je veća bila vjera, to je pad bio bolniji. 
Ne bih htjela da me netko krivo shvati, ovo je samo moje iskustvo i ja iz svojih cipela ne mogu, ali apsolutno podržavam i simpatiziram ljude sa pozitivnim stavom jer i ja sam u svim drugim životnim pitanjima takva, oni koji me osobno poznaju znaju da se volim zezati, puno se smijati i vjerovati da će sve biti dobro, ali po pitanju vjere da ću postati biološki roditelj - e tu sam kapitulirala.

----------


## ina33

Sildad, veliko srce. 

Znam da je teško ili čak nemoguće da mi povjerujete sad kad ovo kažem, jer ispadam general nakon bitke unatoč svemu što sam prošla jer ipak imam dijete, ali ja sam apsolutno nekih godinu dana prije trudnoće prestala vjerovati da ću ikad biti biološki roditelj, ono ikad, ono doslovno se nisam mogla vizualizirati s trbuhom i zacementirala sam se u tom stavu, a na postupke išla na poticaj muža (i stav se nije promijenio cijelo vrijeme).

Naravno, i ja sam se pitala da nije možda u tome kvaka - u toj kapitulaciji vjere po pitanju biološkog roditeljstva, pogotovo jer ti cijela okolina, svi vjernici u tvojoj okolini, svaki ženski i self-help časopis, a i neki doktori, to govore, ono misli pozitivno je postala 11. Božja zapovijed, maltene. 

Još mi je odlazak na autogeni i self-help izjave (koje su mi sad, looking back, posebno netočne), stila - ako se ne možete vizualizirati, pitajte se je li to stvarno želite), posebno bile teške. Doduše, u jednom trenu sam si rekla, ma, hojte spat, to nije moja istina i to sve sukpa nema veze - i to je postala moja "vjera". 

I eto....I unatoč toj čvrstoj "nevjeri" koja se učvrstila nekih godinu dana prije nego što smo odradili (tj. ja sam odradila) taj, mislila sam, zadnji FET, nakon što sam pročačkala sve još i laparskopski i nekako... odradila svoj tadašnji hodogram i iščakala sve živo.

Da je to ključno - ja nisam trebala postat biološki roditelj.

Doduše, istovremeno mi je potalo to cijelo pitanje manje bolno i ključno, već smo (barem ja) bili duboko zagazili u posvajanje. Kvrapcu, možda sam se i stvarno bila opustila. Malo šale, nemojte zamjerit  :Smile: .

Naša glava... nije toliko presudno važna, može mislit što hoće i možemo joj makar tu nježnost ukazati i pustit je da radi svoje, dobro radi, ako radi - štiti nas, ona nas "nosi" i ne treba po njoj previše prčkat, nego je, do na neku patološku stvar, koja je rijetka, pustit da živi - takva, kakva je. Barem je to moja "vjera".

----------


## ina33

Ina-niz - misli pozitivno je u mom svijetu prevedeno - misli onako kako ti je normalno i kako želiš mislit. Mislio ovako ili onako, to je to i to si ti, a glavna stvar je vjera tj. vjernost prema samom sebi, drugo je - nevažno.

----------


## Mojca

Sildad  :Heart:  :Love: 

... da, i kako god da postupiš ili se osjećaš imaš potpuno pravo na to. I nema boga da ti uskrati to pravo.

----------


## ina33

> Sildad 
> 
> ... da, i kako god da postupiš ili se osjećaš imaš potpuno pravo na to. I nema boga da ti uskrati to pravo.


xxx. 

I još nešto važno - nisi ti kriva, kao što ni stav nije zaslužan na takav neki direktni način, stav jedino diktira broj MPO pokušaja. 

Tj. tvoji stavovi za dosadašnji neuspjeh u MPO-u nisu ništa pomogli/odmogli (za sam ishod, mislim). 

Taj stav nije kapitulacija. To te tvoje glava (dobro) štiti, tj. to je dobar padobran, a uspjeh-neuspjeh ne ovisi o tome, o tome ovisi samo broj pokušaja, a ni on nije jednoznačno uzročno-posljedično vezan s uspjehom MPO-a, kao što su i brojni primjeri pokazali (točnost one "upornost se nagrađuje" i "jednom mora" je upitna, po meni, a i po literaturi).

Činjenica je da se oni koji se više izlažu postupcima dovode u veću situaciju da im uspije, ali i rastu oportunitetni troškovi, što bi rekli u ekonomiji - od čisto fizičkih, novaca, do trošenja živaca, do života koji prolazi na ordinacije, do toga da postaju preiscrpljeni za druge horizonte ili alternative.

Tako da - stvarno je svaki stav dobar i OK i ništa nije krivo, jer je rješenje konkretne osobe.

----------


## ina33

To jest - kod tebe se dogodilo nešto normalno i očekivano i prirodno i psihološki zdravo, po meni. Stav se modificirao protekom vremena i porastom određenog iskustva. Tj. nije iskustvo došlo zbog stava, nego vice versa. Ma što literatura a la Tajna i neke sekte/religije tipa scientijologije mislile i govorile o tome.

----------


## sildad

Mojca i tebi veliki zagrljaj. Oprostite na mojim postovima, ne bi htjela da nekoga obeshrabre, valjda osjećam potrebu izbaciti neke stvari iz sebe. U fazi sam podvlačenja crte i preispitivanja svega i svačega. No, to je valjda kriza srednjih godina. 
Moja vjera je svih ovih godina bila da uporni i oni koji se trude bivaju za to nagrađeni. Sad je to malo poljuljano i zbog toga se osjećam jako nesigurno (možda to nije baš prava riječ, ali ne znam kako bi to opisala) i to me jako frustrira. Moji temelji su uzdrmani, izgubila sam ono u šta sam vjerovala. Nisam ogorčena, dapače, tjeram dalje sa osmjehom na licu iz prkosa i inata vjerujući da to ipak ima nekog smisla kojeg u ovom trenutku nisam svjesna.

----------


## ina33

Evo... meni su i neki non-MPO doktori isticali (valjda je ovima non-MPO to lakše, ne znam), a i sve u meni mi je isto govorilo da jednadžba upornost se nagrađuje nije uvijek točna i da se jednostavno, ma koliko to bilo teško, mora prihvatiti ta činjenica, a da je forumski svijet onaj koji to ne prikazuje, u stvari, to jest tek odnedavno, sramežljivim otvaranjem topica Izlazna straegija. Naime, činjenicu da će biti i takvih slučajeva, i da niko nikome ne garantira da možda neće bit takav slučaj, koji će možda jednostavno izgledajući ispast kompliciran, a neki će možda kompliciran slučaj imat sreće - u koju ćemu skupinu upasti definira, dobrim dijelom, i sreća, tj. neki faktor x, koji uopće nije pravedan i ne "nagrađuje" trud ili pravi stav. I to je neka moja istina. Zato svima želim sreće!

Opet, ništa nije uzalud, po meni, i sve je put koji je neka osoba morala prijeći i da će sve dobit neki smisao, da li taj ili neki drugi, ne vidi se u datom trenutku. Zato sam i ja još tu.

----------


## Mojca

Sildad, ti si izuzetno jaka žena... i unatoč, kako kažeš, uzdrmanim temeljima, nalaziš novu snagu i smisao. I to je važno... kažu da nije naša veličina u tome da nikada ne padnemo, već da ustanemo nakon što padnemo. U konačnoj slici to je naš osobni rast... 
Iskreni i otvoreni postovi nisu obeshrabrenje drugima, već tvoje pravo da se izražiš među onima koji te mogu razumijeti... i po meni, to je važno, jer svaki put kad pričaš, pišeš o tome... teret neuspijeha postaje mrvicu lakši, a novi početak manje strašan... ma što god značio novi početak. 
Grlim te i navijam ze tebe od sveg srca.  :Heart:

----------


## tiki_a

> Naravno... da nije tako za vrijeme rata ne bi bilo ni jedne trudnoće i sl. referiram se na Sildad...
> 
> Ali ne radi se o tome da li utječe ili ne utječe. Bitno je da žena napravi sve ono što smatra da treba napraviti, da je za nju dobro... da bude mirna sama sa sobom da je učinila sve... a ne da si poslje predbacije "a mogla sam ovo ili ono". 
> Jako smo različiti... i kao što volimo različitu hranu, tako imamo i različite načine funkcioniranja. Ali nakon što pojedemo tu različitu hranu, siti smo... i ja koja sam na blitvi, lešo ribi i maslinovom ulju i moj susjed koji se guši u prasetini. Što ne znači da je ne bi bila sita od prasetine... vjerovatno bi... ali bi bila jako nesretna jedući je... isto kao što bi bila nesretna da nisam mogla biti doma i u miru pričati s mrvicama nakon transfera. I obratno: neka druga bi vjerovatno "porebambila" da ju netko sili da vizualizira implantaciju.  
> .....


Mojca, lijepo napisano.
sildad, nećeš ovdje nikog obeshrabriti, uvijek je najbolje napisati kako se stvarno osjećaš, a svi mi prolazimo kroz ovakve ili onakve faze u našoj MPO priči. U jednom periodu skroz optimistično, drugi puta opet suprotno, kod nekih uvijek isto... Sve u svemu teška smo kategorija, ali drže nas ovdje naša sunašca, trudnice naše - Mojca i ostale cure (i mame)...
...
Moj izvještaj s terena - jučer na uzv: mali pravilan folikul i dalje raste (sporo), odlučili smo nastaviti dalje. Dan prije sam poželjela da sve stane pa da prekinemo s postupkom, ali sada sam već malo znatiželjna što će iz ovog ispasti. Endić 8 mm, folikul 8,2 mm  :Grin:  Dr. C. baš temeljito pogleda, i o svemu možemo raspraviti tako da mi to jaaako olakšava priču. Uzv ponovo za tri dana.

----------


## tiki_a

Inesz~~~~~+

----------


## sildad

Mojca, hvala na komplimentu o hrabrosti. Ne smatram se ja baš tako hrabrom, trebala bi pitati MM kako sam se teško nosila sa nekim stvarima. Zbog hrabrih cura ovdje na forumu nisam odustajala, govorila sam sebi ako netko može proći 10,15 transfera, onda valjda mogu i ja. To je bila neka moja mantra. 
tiki, mada ti se nikad nisam obratila direktno, ja tebe smatram jednom od tih hrabrih žena na forumu. 
Ina33, ti si mi opet bila posebno ohrabrenje, čitajući samo tvoje postove i kako nesebično pomažeš drugima učinilo me boljom osobom i da stvari mogu sagledati iz drukčije perspektive. 
Ja sam sad u jednoj drugoj priči posvajanja, mada se tamo još nisam ni oglasila, još sam velikim dijelom prisutna ovdje, ne toliko po pisanju koliko po čitanju.

----------


## zlatta

tiki_a, puno, puno, puno pozitivnih ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za tvoj folikul! neka dobro raste i da nam javiš dobre vijesti s idućeg uzv!   :Smile:

----------


## Mojca

> tiki_a, puno, puno, puno pozitivnih ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za tvoj folikul! neka dobro raste i da nam javiš dobre vijesti s idućeg uzv!


Da, Tiki, svemir vibrica za folikul!  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## andream

Tiki, za čarobni folikul ~~~~~~~~~~~~~ Inesz, ~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za betu.

----------


## venddy

Tiki i od mene vibrice, neka baš taj folikul bude vaše malo čudo~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## gričanka

*Tiki_a* draga, mislim na tebe i navijam za The folikul iznenađenja! 




> ... I to je važno... kažu da nije naša veličina u tome da nikada ne padnemo, već da ustanemo nakon što padnemo. U konačnoj slici to je naš osobni rast... 
> Iskreni i otvoreni postovi nisu obeshrabrenje drugima, već tvoje pravo da se izražiš među onima koji te mogu razumijeti... i po meni, to je važno, jer svaki put kad pričaš, pišeš o tome... teret neuspijeha postaje mrvicu lakši, a novi početak manje strašan... ma što god značio novi početak.


... jako dobro rečeno buduća majčice!  :Heart: 
*Sildad* ...  :Love:  i mislim da si zaista jaka i hrabra! Puno sreće!
*Inesz* .... ~~~~~~~~~  :Cekam:  
Koke, trudnice, mamice ...  :Kiss:

----------


## Inesz

Naša beta 11 dpt 37, 12 dpt 39 .

----------


## andream

Inesz, znam da nije nikakva utjeha, ali biokemijska je trudnoća isto dobar znak, pogotovo jer je ovo prvi postupak. S obzirom na terapiju koju si dobivala, u stimuliranom postupku koji slijedi šanse su ti uistinu više nego pristojne, rekla bih. Od srca za uspjeh ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## ina33

Insez, bemu misha, stativa tj. biokemijska  :Sad: .

Qli potpisujem andream, pogotovo ako ti je ovo jedna i ne nižeš ih i ako je prvi postupak. 

Ako ti se da na one pretrage, zavrti ih, ali ne očekujem neke specijalne spoznaje i ovo je prije rubrika slučajnost koja postaje ipak veća s većom dobi, unatoč urednim nalazima. Nikako nemoj zbog toga odgađat postupke. Na ovu betu, ako ti je danas 12dpt (što su ti ono vratili - trodnevne), mislim da možeš stati s trapijom i očekivati za par dana normalno krvarenje (za slučaj da ti je ovo prvi postupak pa ne znaš da utrići kod većine zaustavljaju krvarenje).

----------


## Inesz

Andream, razumijem sve. Klomifen, 1 zrela, 1 embrij, jedna biokemijska, 40 godina. Da odem sutra vidjet u VG jesu li gore dr ili da sama obustavim utogestane?

----------


## Inesz

Draga Ina, znam za utriće. Obustavit ću ih i čekat mjesečnicu. Ako ne dođe za par dana, pretpostavljam da bih trebala na pregled ili što dalje? Tnx

----------


## ina33

Ja bih stala, ali svi MPO dr-ovi (ako se ne varam) bi ti još rekli stavljaj i vadi bete. Napravi kako ćeš bit mirnija, pretpostavljam da je to za prvi put (kad nisi iskusna u šacanju toga, na žalost, nekima se događa više puta pa ono... uhvate i tu grif) da odeš i pitaš dr-a i još malo imaš "igru živaca" s betama i krvarenjem. Sretno, porast bete, makar, iz prve nije loš, ma koliko sad to blesavo zvuči,... ali treba vidit što će bit drugi put.

Ako je biokemijska, ti možeš odmah u postupak, nemoj visa-a-vis toga da te razvlače, jer to nije razlog - ispregovori stimulirani IVF, to je daljnji korak. Ono, čim prije. Ne znam što to znači u kontekstu vinogradske, kao nema liste čekanja, kažu, ali ono... kod nas svašta se može pisat, a drugačije radit.

----------


## andream

Utriće slobodno prestani uzimati, a rezultat javi sutra sestrama. Ja sam bar uvijek tako. Za ovo drugo pitanje ti ne znam, meni je beta uvijek bila čista nula kad nije bilo trudnoće.

----------


## Mojca

Inesz, 
potpisujem Andream i dodajem c/p sa http://www.roda.hr/tekstovi.php?Teks...=185&Show=998: 

"Prolazite li kroz neki od postupaka izvantjelesne oplodnje – jedna studija u Americi pokazala je da 54,1% pacijentica koje su prethodno imale biokemijsku trudnoću zanesu prilikom slijedećeg IVF-a, suprotno od 46,5% pacijentica koje nisu nikako uspjele zanijeti."

----------


## Inesz

Jutros u VG beta 39. Iz privatnog laba od prije sat vremena nalaz bete 45. Mala razlika, bez značaja, ali koliko obično treba da beta padne na nulu?

----------


## ina33

Kako kad, nije ti to rast folikula pa ono rastu u prosjeku 2 mm dnevno. Koji put sporo, koji put brzo, čini mi se. Kad je meni bila predzadnja od 3 biokemijske (a ja sam uvijek pjevala prije hvalospjeve biokemijskima, dok mi se nije ironično vratilo u glavu), bilo je ovako beta 13dpt blastocista oko 300 - onda je drugo vađenje oko 333 i onda je nisam vadila tipa 5-6 dana pa je bila tipa 19, pa sam skužila da sam "na konju" i da neće scenarij s missed ab-om i onda je više nisam vadila, engo je tipa 3-4 dana nakon toga došla menga. Biokemijska se u pravilu ne kiretira.

Prijateljici koja je imala blighted ovum (prazan gestacijski mjehurić) i prošla je bez kiretaže (tu su šanse 50-50, čini mi se) je sa tipa 600, čim je krenula menga, vrlo brzo pala na tipa 80, nakon što se na 2 vađenja držala na platou oko 600, i vrlo brzo nakon toga menga i normalno se očistila. S gino je imala radni dogovor da ako beta ne padne brzo (tipa tjedan dana) onda kiretaža, da nema sad mjesec dana sage čišćenje da ili ne i bete i UVZ-ovi i krvarenje. Ovo sve otprilike jer se točno ne sjećam.

----------


## sildad

Inesz, a šta reći, stvarno mi je žao. Mislim da će beta sama past čim prokrvariš, odnosno prestaneš s utrićima.

----------


## gričanka

*Inesz ,* baš mi je žao, ali ne odustaj! Cure su već sve rekle  :Love:

----------


## taca70

Inesz, zao mi je. Mislim da ce m vrlo brzo stici.
Mojca, ta recenica mi je ulijevala nadu prije 4g kada sam imala 1.biokemijsku. Nakon toga se desila jos jedna biokemijska a zatim same 0. Bojim se da u nasim godinama treba puno vise da se dode do kvalitetnog zametka da bi spadali u skupinu 50% pacijenata koji zatrudne u iducem postupku. Ali, kao sto znamo, pravila nema...

----------


## tiki_a

Uh Inesz  :Sad:  baš šteta, iako...za prvi puta...djeluje i dobro, ali kako sad pomiriti osjećaje žalosti što nije uspjelo i mrvicu zadovoljstva jer beta je ipak nada da možeš. 
 :Heart:

----------


## Inesz

hvala cure :Smile:  krećemo u novi postupak brzo.

----------


## ina33

> Inesz, zao mi je. Mislim da ce m vrlo brzo stici.
>  Bojim se da u nasim godinama treba puno vise da se dode do kvalitetnog zametka da bi spadali u skupinu 50% pacijenata koji zatrudne u iducem postupku. Ali, kao sto znamo, pravila nema...


x

Inesz, super za planove, to mi se cini vrlo OK. Sretno sada da ode brzo i nekomplicirano i sretno i za dalje!

----------


## Kadauna

Cure, dobro vam jutro, samo da pozdravim sve cure iz ovog kluba. Inesz, žao mi je  :Sad: 

Odoh pristaviti virtualnu kavu :Yes:  i ponuditi na odbrojavanju.

----------


## andream

Svima u najdražem klubu puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~, mi odosmo na more i nadam se da ću kad se vratim pročitati pozitivne vijesti, pa i neke lijepe brojčice ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## tiki_a

Kak' će netko uživati mmmmm, em na moru em friška trudnica  :Smile:  andream  :Bye: 
Upravo sam se piknula s dva menopura što znači da moj folikul i dalje raste, ali u zadnja tri dana kako treba, 2 mm dnevno. Sada je na 13,3 mm, a endo već na 9,7 mm. Takvu kombinaciju još nisam imala. Izgleda mi dobro, ali sad sam se počela bojati, zna se čega. U pon. sam na uzv, a kako sada pravilno raste, mogao bi biti već na 17,3 mm. A još nisam startala s cetrotide. I ta veličina mi je u stimuliranom za štopericu, ako sam pod supresijom (suprefact). U pripremi imam cetrotide, e sad, neće li u ponedjeljak biti malo kasno? Prosvijetlite me (u prijevodu utješite me  :Grin: ).

----------


## Mojca

Tiki_a, nemam pojma ali navijam za tebe svim srcem.  :Smile:  
 :Heart:

----------


## MASLINA1973

> Kak' će netko uživati mmmmm, em na moru em friška trudnica  andream 
> Upravo sam se piknula s dva menopura što znači da moj folikul i dalje raste, ali u zadnja tri dana kako treba, 2 mm dnevno. Sada je na 13,3 mm, a endo već na 9,7 mm. Takvu kombinaciju još nisam imala. Izgleda mi dobro, ali sad sam se počela bojati, zna se čega. U pon. sam na uzv, a kako sada pravilno raste, mogao bi biti već na 17,3 mm. A još nisam startala s cetrotide. I ta veličina mi je u stimuliranom za štopericu, ako sam pod supresijom (suprefact). U pripremi imam cetrotide, e sad, neće li u ponedjeljak biti malo kasno? Prosvijetlite me (u prijevodu utješite me ).


Draga Tiki,
nek i ti nama budeš ljetna trudnica :Smile:  Ne smije biti kasno!!! Draga, držim ti fige, nek ti bude sretno.
Joj, toliko sam uzbuđena i tako mi je drago zbog tebe da jedva mogu suvislu rečenicu sročiti :Smile: 
Sretno, sretno!!

----------


## taca70

Tiki_a, mislim da nece biti problem ako primis Cetrotide i na 17mm ali bi bilo dobro da ga uzmes i dan nakon stoperice iako s jednim folikulom nikako ne bi smio fulati. Sretno.

----------


## tiki_a

Hvala cure, hvala taca70 na objašnjenju, ovo mi jako dobro zvuči. Sad idem mirno u krpe. Pusa malim tacikama, hoću reči šapicama  :Smile:

----------


## Bubzi

Drage cure, evo da vam se javim sa najnovijim info.
Moj postupak s Femarom i tri Menopoura, sasvim neočekivano, rezultirao je sa 4 stanice u petak. Šokirala sam se. Nikad u životu nisam dobila 4 stanice, a ovo mi je 18 postupak. Danas sam zvala i oplodile se dvije. Transfer sutra. :Zaljubljen: 


Curke koje ovoga pute niste uspjele, držite se, možemo mi to :Love: .

Tiki od srca ti želim lijepu stanicu i od nje lijepu bebicu :Heart:

----------


## Inesz

:Smile:  Sretno Bubzi i tvojim embrijićima!

----------


## Bubzi

Hvala draga Inesz :Kiss:

----------


## Mojca

Bubzi, zvuči sjajno! 
DRžimo ti fige!  :Smile:

----------


## venddy

Bubzi neka i dalje nastavi u tom pozitivnom tonu :Klap:

----------


## tiki_a

Vau Bubzi, odlično zvuči! ~~~~~~~
Jutros obavila uzv, kuglica je no svom mjestu, raste, sada smo na 16 mm, endić 10 mm. Danas još dva menopura i cetrotide, ujutro uzv.

----------


## Mojca

Super Tiki_a, vibramo dalje!  :Smile:

----------


## ivica_k

tiki_a vibrrrraaaammm za kuglicu  :Smile:

----------


## MASLINA1973

Bubzi i tiki_a, nestrpljivo čekamo!
Sretno, sretno :Very Happy:

----------


## linalena

tiki_a puno puno vibrica i dobrih željica  :Sing:

----------


## Bubzi

Hvala na vibricama drage moje curke. Tiki imaš sve vibre svijeta!
Ovoga puta sam uzimala DHEA od Kala, pila čaj od vrkute i mentalno bila u Pragu. Vidjet ćemo što će biti.
Ne znam gdje i da li sam čitala, smije li se uzimati DHEA i čaj od vrkute poslije tranfera? Helpnite mi pliz. :Kiss:

----------


## Lutkica

Puno pozdrava i lijepih zelja za uspjesan transfer za Bubzi....i ja se spremam za stimulaciju od 17. 08, a trenutno sam na Logestu i uzimam DHEA sve do bete...
vrkuta ide do transfera, koliko se ja kuzim u to...ili neka me neko ispravi....
Uzima li jos neko DHEA pred postupak?

----------


## ina33

Puno ti žena uzima Dhea, većina dr-ova ne vjeruje da to baš nešto pomaže, ali ima nekih radova, pa onda neki piju... imaš i cijeli topic negdje od Dhei. Od naših u Hrv, to preporučaju CITO i dr. Radončić, vani uglavnom ne baš nešto, ma ovisi. Neki se žale s dheom na povećanu aknavost, nekima se digne libido, neki nemaju nuspojava. Ja je imam kupljeno, opet nisam sigurna pit ili ne... fali mi uvjerenja da je to upoće bitno i da može išta pomoć. Sretno!

----------


## linalena

ja je uzimam, i uzimati ću je negdje do pred kraj 8og a punkcija se planira tek početkom 9og
da li da kupim još kutijicu???? ili je ovoh 60 tabletica moglo popraviti stanje

Bubzi  :Dancing Fever:  za sutrašnji transfer

----------


## Bubzi

Hvala curke na odgovorima i na lijepim željama. Javim se sutra poslije transfera.

----------


## m arta

da se napokon javim svome klubu!  :Heart: 
kako nije bilo foruma, taman sam se spremala po smrzliće u Prag, i po povratku sam imala neke situacije..... pa nikako da stignem sve isčitati....
nama opet nije uspjelo i ne znamo šta bi dalje.
dr iz Praga nam je na godišnjem, pa još nismo dobili njen odgovor i neki savjet šta nam predlaže.
ja ne znam šta bi još mogla, nakon ICSI-ja u Pragu.
odustala bi, al ne mogu
vidjet ćemo šta ćemo......

htjela sam sve pozdraviti i čestitati *andream*, super! baš mi je drago!  :Very Happy: 
i žao mi je za sve kojima nije za sad uspjelo i držim fige.

*tiki_a*, mislim na tebe u ovom postupku i navijam.  :Klap: 

*taco70*, lijepi psić. i ja sve češće razmišljam o nekom psiću.  :Smile: 

*Bubzi* ~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Inesz

Cure, sretno bilo svakoj koja je u postupku, i zagrljaj svakoj koja ovaj put nije uspjela.
Imam jedno pitanje: 
Da li Univerzitetni klinični center Ljubljana radi IVF za strane državljanje, uz plaćanje naravno? Čini mi se da tu informaciju nisam uspjela naći na forumu, već se samo spominju Maribor i dr. Reš koji nije na popisu liječnika Ljubljanskog UKC već radi samostalno.
TNX

----------


## Jelena

> Da li Univerzitetni klinični center Ljubljana radi IVF za strane državljanje, uz plaćanje naravno? Čini mi se da tu informaciju nisam uspjela naći na forumu, već se samo spominju Maribor i dr. Reš koji nije na popisu liječnika Ljubljanskog UKC već radi samostalno.
> TNX


Kad sam ja bila kod Reša, negdje 2007., jedna je forumašica išla negdje drugdje u Ljubljani (i ostala trudna), a ja sam 99% sigurna da je to bio UKC Ljubljana. Maribor je isto UKC pa ne vidim razloga zašto Ljubljana ne bi radila na isti način.

----------


## Inesz

Hvaka Jelena, i ja tako razmišljam. Na webu ne oglašavaju tu mogućnost, ali recimo na Rebru se uz plaćanje liječe strani državljani. Pisat ću u UKC Ljubljana.

----------


## Mojca

Mislim da može, nedavno sam čula za par iz BiH koji je bio tamo. 
Evo linka na njihov forum, možda nađeš koji info o uspješnosti i sl. (Ako trebaš pomoć sa slovenskim, javi se.  :Smile: )

----------


## taca70

M arta, zasto ne pokusas u Zg i iskoristis barem ono sto ti HZZO placa?  Znam da nije idealno ali steta bi bilo skroz odustati dok jos imas prilično dobru šansu. Dobro je da ste otišli u Prag, nažalost nije vam se posrećilo ali to ne znači da trebaš razmišljati o odustajanju.

----------


## Marnie

> Hvala na vibricama drage moje curke. Tiki imaš sve vibre svijeta!
> Ovoga puta sam uzimala DHEA od Kala, pila čaj od vrkute i mentalno bila u Pragu. Vidjet ćemo što će biti.
> Ne znam gdje i da li sam čitala, smije li se uzimati DHEA i čaj od vrkute poslije tranfera? Helpnite mi pliz.


DHEA se treba uzimati minimalno 3 mjeseca da bi imalo nekog efekta. Čitala sam na američkom forumu da se ne smije uzimati nakon transfera.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za našu tiki_a i malu kuglicu  :Smile:

----------


## linalena

Već me dulje vrijeme boli list lijeve noge, počelo je jedan dan iznenada na tramvajskoj stanici. Ja bila uvjerena da je grč, ali eto sada već preko 2 tjedna boli skoro pa nonstop. Nije to ona jaka bol ko kada me čopi grč ali teže stanem na tu nogu, ako potrčim me jače zaboli.
I čeprkala ja po netu i naravno naišla na duboku vensku trombozu!!!! Žene s tatine strane su sve imale unutarnje vene a baka i trombozu. A sada sam i na pilulama pa me malo frka.
Imate kakvo mišljenje???? pliz

----------


## sildad

Linalena, ja ti savjetujem da ne postavljaš dijagnoze sama jer one znaju često puta biti puno strašnije od onoga šta stvarno jest. U to sam se puno puta i sama uvjerila na svojoj koži. Ako bol traje već 2 tjedna, ja bi svakako otišla kod doktora.

----------


## Inesz

Drage cure moja beta je danas 17 dpt 126, u petak 13dpt 39, u srijedu 11dpt 37. dr se boji vanmaterične, u četvrtak ponavljam betu.

hvala za inf. o UKC Ljubljana.

----------


## sildad

Uh, Inesz baš mi je žao. Prošla sam to dva puta i opet ne znam šta bi ti pametno rekla. Nadam se da će 4.beta ipak počet padat i da je biokemijska.

----------


## spodoba

linalena, jesi li ti obzirom na obiteljsku anamnezu radila trombofilijske pretrage? imala si biokemijske..itd..da nisi slučajno kandidat za heparin?

----------


## sweety

> Već me dulje vrijeme boli list lijeve noge, počelo je jedan dan iznenada na tramvajskoj stanici. Ja bila uvjerena da je grč, ali eto sada već preko 2 tjedna boli skoro pa nonstop. Nije to ona jaka bol ko kada me čopi grč ali teže stanem na tu nogu, ako potrčim me jače zaboli.
> I čeprkala ja po netu i naravno naišla na duboku vensku trombozu!!!! Žene s tatine strane su sve imale unutarnje vene a baka i trombozu. A sada sam i na pilulama pa me malo frka.
> *Imate kakvo mišljenje????* pliz


Veliki koagulogram, genetske mutacije i UZV noge.  :Grin: 

Gle, može biti samo nategnuti mišić ili propuh, ali ako ti bol bude jačala, odi dr.-u.

----------


## linalena

Hvala cure, idem sutra tako i tako mom MPOovcu pa ću ga pitati za te pretrage a ako neće dati preporuku idem i privatno

Samo me frka da bi tak nekaj odgodilo moj postupak

Inesz nadam se, vjerujem da nije vanmaternična   :Kiss:

----------


## tiki_a

Inesz, nadam se da nije vanmat., uh još i takvih problema.~~~~~~šaljem.
m arta, žalosno je kad sve izgleda dobro, a rezultata nema :Sad: . Potpisala bi tacu, probaj kod nas.
I ja sam na DHEA 50 mg već više mjeseci, linalena mislim da ne trebaš prestati piti jer još nisi krenula s postupkom. Za nogu kod dr-a, samo on može znati, ne se igrati.
Moj folikul i dalje dobro izgleda, sada je nešto veći od 18 mm, danas cetrotide i štoperica, u četvrtak punkcija.
 :Heart:

----------


## Inesz

tiki_a, za sreću u četvrtak :Smile:

----------


## Mojca

Tiki_a, jutros sam se probudila s mislima na tvoj folikul.  :Smile:  
Držimo fige za nježnu punkciju. 
 :Heart:

----------


## m arta

taca70, tiki_a   :Heart: 
sačekat ću još da mi se dr iz Praga, pa ćemo onda odlučiti.
hvala na savjetima.

tiki_a ~~~~~~~~~za punkciju i JS

----------


## venddy

upravo smo bili na genetsko savjetovanje i doktorica mi je preporučila da s obzirom na godine (kariogrami uredni) ipak ne bi bilo naodmet u Pragu u IVF uključiti PGD metodu, navodno u Americi sada to ide gotovo automatizmom kod žena 38+. Da li je netko od vas dobio sličan savjet? Ne znam što da radim, u Pragu na konzultacijama sam o tome pitala doktoric ali je rekla da s obzirom da sam low responder a nema nekih indikacija ne vidi potrebu za tim.
Ima li savjeta?

----------


## matto

Drage cure, čitam vas o DHEA pa da i ja napišem svoje iskustvo, iz potpisa se vidi koliko sam toga prošla, a pred zadnji postupak sam uzimala, u dogovoru s liječnikom, DHEA. Nije to bilo neko duže razdoblje oko tri mjeseca, ali ne puna tri mjeseca. Od te DHEA sam se osjećala kao da smo tek vjenčani, ako me razumijete :Wink:  tada smo uselili i u novo ljubavno gnijezdo pa je možda i to pridonijelo, ne mogu sa sigurnošću tvrditi, Uglavnom bio je to moja 5. postupak, nisam imala puno stanica namjene do sada (samo četiri, kad se sjetim svoje tužne face toga dana na punckiji) od toga jedna prezrela/nezrela ne znam točno, vratili su da embrija treći dan, bez fragmentacije, savršena, jedan je već prelazio u četvrti dan. E sad ...bio je tu "Romac čudotvorac" i njegov „miksi piksi“ i bez obzira na uredan mužev nalaz prvi put IVF/ICSI, i naravno raspoloženi doc. P i ekipa s Cita, pa ne mogu reći je li zbog DHEA uspjelo, ali uspjelo je i jedan dečko sada gimnasticira u mom stomaku, pa ako nekom može pomoći moje iskustvo evo rado ga dijelim s vama :Wink:

----------


## Bubzi

Evo me curke. Došla s transfera, odspavala malo i javljam vam da su samnom dva lijepa zametka (morula i cc) i sad smo tu gdje smo, kako je lijepo Mojca rekla: kako nam se prospe grah.
Ja sam hepi i optimistična, ali lako je biti optimist na dan transfera. Da me vidit za 7 dana. Ajoj... :Unsure: 

Beta za dvanaest dana. 

Tiki vibram tebe! 

Linalena, ja sam imala sličnu bol u mišićima obje noge i otišla doktorici. Sve mi bilo glupo, jer stalno nešto samnom i ona veli da uzmem magnezij i kalcij naizmjenično par dana i stvarno bol je prestala, a ja sam nastavila piti šumeći kalcij i magnezij jer mi se sviđa. No ti vidi, otiđi dr da čekiraš.

Puse svima, javljam se i pratim vas. :Kiss:

----------


## Mojca

Bubzi, da bar jedno zrno graha padne na najplodnije mjesto.  :Smile:

----------


## Bubzi

> Bubzi, da bar jedno zrno graha padne na najplodnije mjesto.


 :Kiss:

----------


## rozalija

> Bubzi, da bar jedno zrno graha padne na najplodnije mjesto.


X
 :Yes:  :Yes:

----------


## rozalija

> tiki_a, za sreću u četvrtak


X
Sretno draga!!!!!!!

----------


## tiki_a

Bravo Bubzi! Sve će biti dobro. .. Jučer snimila pjesmu na kraj serije, tako mi dobro sjeda na dušu, maloprije pomislim idem leći i odslušati je par puta. Kad vidim tvoj potpis  :Smile:  Sretno s mrvicama~~~~
I ja ću se baciti na šumeći magnezij, kao da mi malo nešto zuji u maternici, ne volim to.
matto hvala za korisne info.
venddy, i mene zanima što će cure reči.
Hvala cure na vibricama  :Love:

----------


## sildad

Venddy, najprije da ti poželim sreću u Pragu jer se nismo dugo vidjele, a ni pisale. Ne znam baš previše o PGD-u, ali ako si se već odlučila za Prag ja bi na tome inzistirala, obzirom na godine i veliki broj pokušaja.
tiki, Bubzi - sretno cure i da vam ovaj postupak bude dobitni.

----------


## enya22

Ne stignem cesto pisati, ali citam...
*tiki_a* mislim na tebe i ~~~~~~~~~  :Heart: 
*Bubzi* ~~~~~~ za uspjeh

----------


## gričanka

> Ne stignem cesto pisati, ali citam...
> *tiki_a* mislim na tebe i ~~~~~~~~~ 
> *Bubzi* ~~~~~~ za uspjeh


...sve potpisujem! 
Najdražem klubu ... :Love:

----------


## kokos

Bok, cure 
Zlatta, hajde javi novosti! 
Tiki, pridružujem se velikom vibranju, ovaj put moraš uspjeti!
Ja sam friška čekalica bete... za dva tjedna...

----------


## eva133

> Bok, cure 
> Zlatta, hajde javi novosti! 
> Tiki, pridružujem se velikom vibranju, ovaj put moraš uspjeti!
> Ja sam friška čekalica bete... za dva tjedna...


*kokos* od srca želim da ti uspije.

----------


## sara38

Za čekalice bete *Bubzi*,* Kokos*, *Eva133* puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ :Heart: !
*Tiki* neka sutra bude uspješna punkcija, vibramo do neba ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ :Heart: !
Svima u klubu  :Bye: !

----------


## tiki_a

kokos, eva133 pa to si lijepe vijesti!!! ~~~~~~~šaljem
enya22  :Heart:

----------


## sretna35

svim čekalicama za pozitivne

cure  :Heart:

----------


## zlatta

> Bok, cure 
> Zlatta, hajde javi novosti! 
> Tiki, pridružujem se velikom vibranju, ovaj put moraš uspjeti!
> Ja sam friška čekalica bete... za dva tjedna...


beta 1.5...
ovaj puta nisam se naročito niti nadala jer sam poslije punkcije jako krvarila, "krvi do koljena" da mi je srce stalo...kasnije sam našla na netu da kod tako jakih krvarenja najčešće se radi o krvarenju iz maternice-ako se prilikom punkcije takne (odgovor dr.R. na nečiji upit u vezi jakog krvarenja nakon punkcije)...ne mora biti ali vjerojatno je tako jer mi doista nije jasno da bi iz jajnika tolika krva mogla ići...

tiki_a, sretno! kao i svim čekalicama bete.....  :Smile:

----------


## Mojca

Zlatta :Love: 

Čekalice bete, da bude velika brojka. 
Tiki_a  :Heart:  za sutra! Nek bude savršena stanica u čarobnoj kuglici!

----------


## Bubzi

Zlata drži se i planiraj dalje. Meni to pomogne.

Tiki za sutra i čarobnu staničicu!

----------


## taca70

Zlatta, i ja sam jako krvarila na zadnjoj punkciji, dr. se vec uplašio da mi je pogodio arteriju ali u pitanju je bila moja povampirena endometrioza i jajnici izranjavani dosadašnjim punkcijama.
Vidim da imamo čekalice bete pa mora da ~~~~~~ za plusiće. Sretno.

----------


## m arta

zlatta  :Love: 

tiki_a za sutra!
~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Charlie

*tiki_a* za sutrašnju punkciju ~~~~~~~~~~~~~ do neba!
*Inesz* žao mi je zbog ovakvog razvoja situacije, nadam se da nije vanmaternična.
*kokos, Bubzi* ~~~~~ sretno!!!
*taca70* pesek je preslatki

Moji ciklusi su sve luđi...tek mi je 21.dc a M već kuca na vrata. Strašno. Počela sam pomalo i potiho razmišljati i o odustanku ali ipak nisam još spremna pustiti sve nade...

----------


## mali-mis

Pozdrav najdrazem klubu  :Very Happy: 
Dugo me nije bilo, kompic me nesto zezo i sad sam na brzinu probala procitati sta sve desilo u vrijeme moga odsustva i nije lako poloviti sve konce i sve popamtiti, u svakom slucaju svim novim i starim trudnicama skolsku trudnocu, novim cestitke
svima u postupku, puno strpljenja i lijepe i plodne folikule
cekalicama bete, puno strpljenja i lijepe bete
dijelim tugu sa svima koji su imali ne uspijesan postupak i nadam se da cete se pridici i skupiti snage za dalje
Tika za punkciju i jednu jako plodnu stanicu koja ce ti nadam se donijeti srecu prve bete i jedno malo sunasce, zelim ti to svom snagom i dubinom svoga srca i duse

Veliki pozdrav i puno pusa svima u klubu

----------


## kokos

Zlatta, žao mi je. Ponadala sam da se ne javljaš od veselja, ali doći će i takav dan!

----------


## venddy

zlatta :Love:

----------


## Mojca

Hej Mali-mis, pitali smo se gdje si... Kako si? Sve ok?

----------


## mali-mis

Hej Mojca tu sam i jedva sam cekala da opet budem dio civiliziranog svijeta  :Wink: 
prvo godisnji, pa sam onda malo bila lijena za net, vise sam se posvetila poslu i citanju opustajuce literature, pa onda UZV u 12 tjednu i duble test, gdje su mi izracunali visok rizik za down sindrom, pa su me htjeli malte ne na silu poslati na amniocitozu, al se ja nisam dala i odlucno sam odbila, jer si nisam mogla dopustiti taj rizik od spontanoga, pa mi se onda pokvario kompic a s posla nisam imala vremena i eto tako je proslo dosta vremena od mog zadnjeg javljanja i mislila sam na vas  :Smile:  Bila sam jako nervozna nakon UZV, poljuljali su moju srecu i radost zbog malog  :Heart:  te sam bila jako zivcana + stres na poslu i sve je rezultiralo da sam se na bolovanju zadnja dva tjedna sto mi zapravo jako godi, iako se ponekad osijecam kao najveca lijencina na svijetu  :Cool: 
Juce sam bila ponovo na UZV, jer su mi nakon odbijanja amnio ponudili taj raniji UZV u tjednu 16 s objasnjenjem da tada mogu vidjeti, jel beba ima nosnu kost i ako srce bude normalno razvijeno, da je onda iskkljucen Down, bila sam kao smirena sve do dva sata prije UZV i onda sam pukla i mislila da cu poluditi od brige i uzbudjenja, iako sam se pokusala uvjeriti da je sve dobro i da bezobzira sta nadju ja zelim sacuvati moju bebicu, al ipak i onda je snimanje trajalo 40 min, posto se bebica nije htjela okrenuti i doktor nije mogao snimiti srce, a onda je napokon rekao, mozete se opustiti, sve je u redu, ne trebate na amni :Naklon:  e od juce se ne prestajem smjeskati, mislim da me tek sad preplavila prva trudnicka sreca i veselim se da uskoro opet pocmem raditi i skorom ponovnom godisnjem i putovanju u Hrvatsku, susretu s mamom nakon godinu dana, nikad nismo prije bile toliko dugo da se nismo vidjele, veselim se da se pocmem osijecati bebine pokrete i tako sve u svemu jako sam dobro i sretno i zahvalna Bogu i doktorima do neba za ovo malo divno cudo koje raste u meni...
Kako ti i tvoja trudnoca?

----------


## Mojca

Drago mi je da si dobro i da je beba super!  :Smile:  
Da, dobule i triple u našim godinama nisu preporučljivi, jer statistika poruši razultat.  :Sad:  Žao mi je da si prošla kroz tu dramu... i ja sam imala slično iskustvo. Uf. Nikome za poželjeti. 
Ja sam ok, beba raste, ja još više.  :Smile:  Ušli smo u 7. mj. i sve super. No... da ne privatiziramo klub trudničkim temama, pozvam te da se  pridružiš IVF trudnicama  na temi http://forum.roda.hr/threads/58242-M...o-se-osjećamo...
 :Smile:

----------


## tiki_a

Kod mene nije bilo sreće. A izgledalo je baš savršeno. Folikul prekrasan, dr. C. je tako temeljito odradio sve, punkcija bez krvi, izvađeni f. školskih mjera i izgleda, ali js nije bilo. Iako sam neki mir pronašla već ranije, danas sam jako žalosna. Niti jednom mi suze nisu bile u očima u mojih X postupaka, ali danas jesu. Osjetila sam da stvarno odlazim iz ove priče i od predobrih ljudi koje sam tamo upoznala.
Cure i dalje sam s vama  :Heart: 
zlatta žao mi je  :Sad: , baš nemaš sreće.
Charlie  :Love: , možda je samo takav period. I meni se dogodilo da M stigne 19-21 dan, ali to se sredi, sada je ok, sredit će se i kod tebe~~~~~
Mojca, mali-miš  :Heart:

----------


## rozalija

tiki_a draga moja žao mi je što se tako završilo. Šaljemo ti moja i Jelena i ja ogromnu pusicu i vjerujem da će tako hrabra i uporna žena sigurno jednog dana biti prekrasna MAMA. Drage su mi sve cure s foruma ali tvoja trudnoća, tikicina, dodirko i jelenina bi me do neba razveselila i nazdravila bih šampanjcem. Za pinkicine bebice sam nazdravila ovih dana.
 :Love:  :Love:  :Love:  te puno.

----------


## Mojca

A jooooj.... Tiki_a... a u sve!  :Sad:  Baš mi je žao.
 :Love:

----------


## taca70

Tiki_a, skroz te kuzim i isto se osjecam. Ja sam ostala po prvi put bez ET-a i stvarno mi je to tesko palo. Dobili smo 3js ali niti jedna nije bila dobra. Ne znam ima li utjehe ali jednom mora doci kraj ovoj agoniji na bilo koji nacin.

----------


## Bubzi

Nedaj se Tikić, znam kako ti je. U dosta mojih postupaka sam prošla bez js. I stvarno misliš da je kraj. To kad ju ne dobiješ je gore od neg bete. Zato drži se, sutra je novi dan i novi osjećaj. Danas što ti god rekle ne pali.  :Love:

----------


## tiki_a

Hvala cure :Love: 
taca70, prije nego sam pročitala što pišeš, vidim u tvom potpisu 3 js nema et  :Sad: . Radi se o zamrznutim js ili pravi postupak? Jako mi je žao  :Sad:

----------


## Mojca

Taca, nisam uopće skužila tvoj potpis...  :Sad:  Baš mi je žao.

----------


## m arta

tiki_a  :Love:

----------


## Mimek

tiki_a, taca  :Love:   :Zaljubljen:

----------


## taca70

Tiki_a, prave stanice, tesko da bih imala zamrznute, tek one ne bi bile ni za sto. Potpis je svjeze update-an i moram priznati da mi se nimalo ne sviđa. Sada čekam 9.mj i Petrovu a u međuvremenu moram vidjeti kakve sam točno ciste dobila i u kojem stadiju je moja endometrioza.

----------


## Aurora*

*taca70* i *tiki_a* bas su me rastuzile vase danasnje vijesti.  :Sad:

----------


## tiki_a

taca70, u ovom trenutku mogu lakše zamisliti kako ti je, ali ipak ... tri js i ništa, srce me zaboli, pa što se dogodilo? Nezrela/prezrela ili nešto drugo?
(vidim u prethodnom 5 js, et 2 bl. pa sam pomislila da su tri ostale)

----------


## sretna35

taca i tiki_a danas sam u svojim mislima s vama  :Love:

----------


## Marnie

taca i tiki_a :Love:  :Love:

----------


## zlatta

tiki_a, taca    :Love:   kao što bi kokos rekla: najlakše se preboli planiranjem novog postupka... 
Ustvari, trenutno me okupira jedino planiranje godišnjeg   :Grin:   nema hormona, tableta itd pa uživam u slobodi življenja bez brojanja kad što trebam, svaki dan s mm pijem vino uz ručak i utakmice... imamo lauf svaki dan jer sam puna energije... ne znam što mi je    :Sing:   :Dancing Fever:  

taca, što si od stimulacije uzimala? 

mali mish   :Klap:

----------


## tiki_a

zlatta  :Klap:

----------


## taca70

Ja sam bila na Klomifenu, Gonalima i Menopurima od 2.dc a na kraju Cetrotide, ukupno 22 amp.gonadotropina i 2 Cetrotida. Na UZV bilo čak 6,7 folikula što mi je odmah bilo čudno ali se na punkciji ispostavilo da imamo 3js a da su ostalo ciste. Oplodila se 1js koja se prestala dijeliti. I to je to. Najviše bih voljela da skupim snagu i odustanem od daljnje borbe, više ne znam šta je hrabrost a šta ludost. Mislim da sam ovisna o MPO i da ću morati na neko odvikavanje.

----------


## tiki_a

taca, tvoje zadnje dvije rečenice, nalazim se u njima...
Vezano za dalje...najgore je to što nikad ne znaš da li će u narednom periodu biti drugačije? Bolje. Što ako...?

----------


## m arta

taca70   :Love: 

i ja se nalazim u tvojim zadnjim rečenicama........  :Sad:

----------


## gričanka

*Tiki_a, Taca* ...  :Heart:   :Heart: 
... baš mi je žao, veliki  :Love: 
I znam da trenutno najmanje želite čuti kako će doći vaše vrijeme, ali ja *stvarno* vjerujem u to!
*Mimekice  * mah, mah

----------


## sara38

> Ja sam bila na Klomifenu, Gonalima i Menopurima od 2.dc a na kraju Cetrotide, ukupno 22 amp.gonadotropina i 2 Cetrotida. Na UZV bilo čak 6,7 folikula što mi je odmah bilo čudno ali se na punkciji ispostavilo da imamo 3js a da su ostalo ciste. Oplodila se 1js koja se prestala dijeliti. I to je to. Najviše bih voljela da skupim snagu i odustanem od daljnje borbe, više ne znam šta je hrabrost a šta ludost. Mislim da sam ovisna o MPO i da ću morati na neko odvikavanje.


*Taca* :Love: , kako te samo razumijem....Prošle godine jedan od mojih postupaka je bio upravo takav, dobili 3js, oplodila se 1js koja je drugi dan izgledala odlično i lijepo se dijelila, da bi treći dan došla na transfer i dr. mi kaže: "Zar vam nisu rekli? Prestala se dijeliti.", ko da me netko hladnom vodom zalio.... To mi je bilo gore nego sve negativne bete.....
Taca mislim na tebe i našu *Tiki*  kojoj šaljem puno  :Heart:  :Heart:  :Love: . 
Cure svima  :Bye:

----------


## mali-mis

*Tiki, Taca* :Love:  :Heart:  :Heart:  tako mi je zao, bas ste me rastuzile, znam da vam je tesko i nadam se da cete naci snage u sebi za skupiti komadice razbijenoga srca i krenuti dalje, znam da je tesko i da zvuci kao klise....iskreno meni je nakon samo jednog neuspjeha s MPO trebalo pola godine da se pokrenem s mjesta i krenem dalje u drugi postupak, a osmijeh mi se vratio u srce tek nakon dobro utvrdjene mrve, nadam se da ste vi ipak jace od mene, sto svjedoci i vas potpis i iskreno se nadam da cete biti kao *Zlatta* i uzivati u ljetu.
Zlatta zaista si heroj :Klap:  :Heart:

----------


## venddy

Tiki_a, Taca :Love:  :Love: , cure što pametno reći, jako mi je žao i sama se bojim takvih situacija

----------


## Sonja29

Drage moje koke ne stignem se javljati i redovito vas pratiti! Mislim na vas i saljem vam veliki virtualni zagrljaj i velike vibre! :Zaljubljen:

----------


## miba

Tiki_a, Taca, Zlatta :Love: 
Inesz također  :Love: - kako je sa tvojom ß-nadam se da nije vm.
- ja se još uvijek borim sa svojom ß -nekako jako sporo pada- dr. isto posumnjao u vm. ali nakon uzv smo odahnuli- vidi se jedna sićušna mrvica u maternici dakle na pravom mjestu ali je nažalost prebrzo odustala-
još uvijek razbijam glavu pitanjem zašto...Neki dan sam sanjala da u naručju držim prekrasnu curicu i divim joj se , a odjednom shvatim-pa ja sam tvoja mama... Osjećaj sreće i ushićenja budi me i pod tim dojmom
otvaram oči , a onda slijedi povratak u stvarnost i suze i beskrajna tuga...
-jedina utjeha u svemu su dr.ove riječi- možda ipak uspijemo proći bez kiretaže-možda moja mrvica ipak ode sama... :Saint: 
-inače od m. još uvijek ni traga iako je danas već 12. dan od prestanka s utrićima

----------


## mali-mis

miba  :Love:  :Love:

----------


## ljube

Miba draga drži mi se,samo nek prođe bez kiretaže.

----------


## Charlie

*tiki_a* stvarno mi je žao...grlim te i nadam se da ćeš brzo vratiti svoj mir  :Heart: 
*taca_70* uh...žao mi je, jako. Jesu vam radili ICSI? Što je u planu za 9.? 
*miba ~~~* da se sve dobro završi

----------


## Inesz

Drage cure-dužna sam svima koje se iskrno interesiraju:1 trodnevni embrij od 6 stanica-
11dpt beta 37, 
13 dpt beta 39. prestala taj dan sa utogestanima ali mi dr.T i dr. K. kažu nastavi  terapiju i ponovi betu. 
17 dpt beta 126, 
19 dpt beta 243. Opet beta u ponedjeljak i onda valjda pregled. U ponedjeljak će biti 5 tjedan + 5 dana.

sutra će bit 21 dpt pa čemo otić izvadit betu ipak, a onda i u ponedjeljak.

bojim se, jako se bojim.... samo visim na internetu i čitam o svim užasima koji se mogu dogoditi...
ne znam kako ću izdržati ako budem morala na op. ili kire. (uh, ne mogu ni napisti te riječi)

iskreno suosjećam sa svakom od vas koja nije uspjela ili trpi komplikacije.

----------


## zlatta

miba, inesz   :Love:  
doista se pitam koliko je klomifenski ivf za nas? pogotovo žene koje prijeđu 42.g...obzirom da uvijek čitam da su klomifenske js najslabije kvalitete...  ne znam što bih rekla...

----------


## tiki_a

miba  :Love: 
Inesz  :Heart: , što kaže dr., beta nekako pravilno raste samo je prošlo malo previše dana...Pa mogu pitati kad mi se već nameće, ima li male šanse da je implantacija krenula jako kasno pa...

----------


## mare41

tiki, i ja sam na istom pitanju, iako padam s marsa (mora) pa dok ne pohvatam....a bilo je živo (a s većinom i u toku :Smile: ), kiss svima

----------


## tiki_a

Oooo, konačno nam je i mare41 pala s marsa  :Very Happy:   :Smile: . Sad ću te ja za nekoliko dana tamo zamijeniti  :Smile:

----------


## taca70

Inesz, nadam se da ce se tvoja agonija koliko god je moguce dobro i brzo zavrsiti. Tako mala beta mi liči na biokemijsku, do ponedeljka bi trebala početi padati. To bi bilo najbezazlenije.
Mare41, welcome back. Sigurno si sva preplanula i spremna za nove radne pobjede.

----------


## Inesz

cure, hvala.  :Smile:  dr su vrlo oprezni, daju sve mogućnosti kao otvorene ali ipak najsramežljivije najavljuju mogući pozitivan ishod.  mi uskoro idemo izvaditi betu-danas je 21dpt. onda opet u pon kad će biti 23 dpt. nemam bolova nemam krvarenja, danas 5 t+3 dana. molim vas, vaša iskustva kad se na ultrazvuku uz ovaokvu betu i broj dana t. može vidjeti nešto.

hvala, ljubim vas.

----------


## mare41

Inesz, s nestrpljenjem čekamo tvoju betu, vjerujem da ćeš nam se brzo javiti, mislim da će današnja brojka donijeti razrješenje, nadam se pozitivnom :Heart: , a kažu da se na UZV ne vidi dok beta nije barem 1000, al korak po korak i čekamo danas........

----------


## tiki_a

Reči ću isto kao i mare41, Inesz, s nestrpljenjem čekamo današnju betu!

----------


## Mojca

Jutro cure, 
pridružujem se nestrpljivim čekačicama. Ines  :Heart: 

Mare... lijepo te opet vidjeti tu... baš si nam nedostajala.  :Smile:

----------


## mali-mis

Inesz, iskreno se nadam da si usporena stvaralica hcg-a, kao sto sam bila ja :Love: 
Ja sam doduse krenula s malo vecom betom od tvoje, al sam ja prvu vadila 14dt i onda 16, i onda svaki 4, 5 dana i cijelo vrijeme je rasla, al ne pravilno,jako ne pravilno, doktori su me vec bili pripremili na VM, al su davali i malu sansu da je ipak sve na svome mijestu, od prve bete do konacnog razrijesenja agonije prosla su 22 dana, kad se prvi put nesto vidjelo na UZV-gestacijska vrecica i srce koje kuca, bio je to najljepsi trenutak u mome zivotu. Beta je bila oko 2000 i 6+ tt. Sad sam u 17tt i sve je pet.
Tada sam prekopala sve zive napise po netu o beti na netu, i saznala, da od svih zena postoji 3% koje su spore u stvaranju hcg, koji se nepravilno dupla. Cak sam naisla na slucaj zene koja je 14dt imala betu 18 i niko joj nije davao nikakve sanse za normalnu trudnocu, da bi ona na kraju rodila zdravu i normalnu bebu.
Ne zelim ti dati laznu nadu, al se iskreno, cijelim srcem nadam da je tvoja mrva na pravom mijestu  :Heart: 
Probaj se opustiti i prestati citati negativna iskustva os neta, setaj i uzivaj u malim stvarima.Znam da je lako reci,a tesko je napraviti, ja sam previse citala i na kraju sam skoro dobila zivcani, a sve bez veze, samo zato sto sam drugacija od vecine zena.
Saljem ti puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Inesz

Cure danas 21. dpt beta 544
11dpt beta 37, 
13 dpt beta 39.
17 dpt beta 126, 
19 dpt beta 243
21 dpt 544
Čemu se nadati?

----------


## Inesz

Sad sam pročitala vaše jutrošnje postove. Hvala vam na vibrama.  :Smile:

----------


## sildad

Uh, Inesz, znam dobro kako ti je, svaki dan kao godina, a ti stalno na internetu proučavaš bete. Kod mene je bila slična situacija sa malim i nepravilnim betama, došla sam i do otkucaja srca i trudničke knjižice i završilo je loše. Kromosomska greška otkrivena u 11.tjednu trudnoće i morala sam na kiretažu. Najiskrenije ja bi se pripremila na sve loše opcije, ali i na to da ipak može ispasti dobro, nažalost to nitko sad u ovom trenutku ne može znati. 
Drži se i želim ti najsretniji mogući ishod.

----------


## mare41

Inesz, lijepo raste, eto, čekamo ponedjeljak i nadamo se.....da se pravimo da nije bilo bete 11. dan- sve bi bilo ok (i ona beta od 19. dana je ok-ne mora biti 100% duplanje, imali smo takvih slučajeva, a imali smo i manjih beta koje su trudnice), od srca iščekujem s tobom što će donijeti ponedjeljak.

----------


## taca70

Inesz, stvarno nisam pametna. S jedne strane je dobro jer se počela pravilno duplati što je jako bitno a s druge strane je jako niska za 21dt. Doktori kažu da je bitnije pravilno duplanje. Nema druge nego čekati ponedeljak pa možda već i UZV nešto pokaže.

----------


## mali-mis

Inesz moja se duplala svaki treci dan i to ne bas skroz pravilno, prema tome nadam se da ces krenuti mojim stopama i iskreno vjerujem u tebe.
Saljem ti svu pozitivnu energiju ovoga svijeta~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~¨

----------


## mare41

mali miš, samo da podsjetim na relativnost beta-par dana prije tvojih prvih beta-imali smo istu situaciju kao tvoju-iste bete na isti dan transfera i bila je nažalost biokemijska. Sad je možda i prilka za ispriku što u takvom svijetlu ti nismo bili bolja podrška u počecima. Od tada ne dajem nikakve prognoze (osim savjeta da se ne prekida s utrićima na pozitivnu betu ma kakva bila) jer nije u našoj moći da znamo kako će sve napredovati, zato i doktori čekaju dok nade ima.

----------


## Mojca

Inesz... 
cure su sve rekle, teško je biti pametan... posipam te trudničkom prašinom i nadam se najboljem.  :Heart:

----------


## venddy

Inesz od sveg srca ti želim da i ti kao i mali-miš budeš u onih 3% žena~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## ma_ma

pa vi ovdje uopće nemate nimalo smisla za humor

----------


## tiki_a

Inesz, sada se pravilno dupla, nadam se najboljem~~~~~

----------


## mali-mis

Mare znam da je tesko s malim betama, al je se iskreno nadam za Inesz i zelim je ohrabriti pozitivnim primjerom, jer znam kakvu agoniju prolazi, mene je osobno ubio strah od vanmaternicne, bila sam paralizirana od straha i nisam vjerovala da od tako male bete moze ispast nesto dobro, al sam onda pocela prekopavat po netu i naletila na te neke informacije o sporim ili lijenim stvaralicama hcg-a i na nekoliko prica zena koje su startale sa jeko niskom betom i to mi je dalo snage da se nadam da je ipak sve ok i kod mene, da nisam imala tog malog tracka nade, umrla bi od straha od vanmeternicne ili bi ispalila na zivce, zato zelim podjeliti s Inesz moju pricu i pruzit joj nadu u pozitivan ishod....

----------


## mare41

mali mis, upravo sam i ja htjela naglasiti preko tvog primjera  da je sve moguće i znam da je tako, kiss

----------


## Mojca

Da... čuda su moguća. I ne treba nikad prestati vjerovati u skrivene snage prirode. 
I zato, Inesz.... još malo pozitivnih vibrica za mrvu... da nam lijepo raste!  :Smile:

----------


## mali-mis

Inesz saljem ti vibre i danas~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ nadam se da si se bar mãlo uspjela opustiti i da ces provesti dan u ugodnom okruzenju, radeci nesto u cemu uzivas i sto te veseli :Heart:

----------


## sildad

Inesz, tako bi voljela da ovo ispadne na dobro, radi tebe, sebe i svih onih malih i neduplajućih beta koje nisu uspjele. Iskreno navijam za tebe i tvoju bebu i da ćeš upravo ti biti u onih 3% kao i mali miš.

----------


## Inesz

Hvala vam drage cure. Uz vas je sve lakše.Hvala. :Smile:  Molim vas da znate da sam i ja uz vas. Izdržat ću kako god bilo. 
Sutra mi je 23dpt trodnevnog embrija. Nadam se da će me dr T. u VG ultrazvučno pregledati bez obzira na rezultat bete.
Ljubim vas!

----------


## mali-mis

Inesz nemoj se razocarati, ako se jos ne bude nista vidilo...mozda je jos uvijek prerano da se vidi, a ovisi i od samog aparata
U svakom slucaju jedva cekam tvoj sutrasnji rezultat, javi se cim stignes, a do tad jos malo~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## m arta

Inesz ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Marnie

Inesz~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za sutra

----------


## gričanka

I ja ću zavibrati za *Inesz* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ i positive ishod!
*Mare* ... vratila si se, konačno!  :Love: 
*Mojca* ...  :Love: 
Koke, kokice...  :Love:

----------


## mali-mis

Inesz javi se brzo, ocekujem tvoju novu betu~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Inesz

Drage cure hvala na vibrama.  :Smile:  Borba se nastavlja. Dr T. iz VG kaže ponoviti  betu u čet i sa tim nalazom na UZ. danas beta 23 dpt 983.
11dpt beta 37, 
13 dpt beta 39.
17 dpt  126, 
19 dpt  243
21 dpt  544
23 dpt  893

----------


## Inesz

Sorry, smotana sam. Izgleda da vrijedi ona narodna -što se babi tilo-to se babi snilo. Ispravna beta je danas *893.*

----------


## tiki_a

Inesz bezbroj ~~~za dalje...

----------


## Mojca

Inesz...  :Heart:  za dalje.

----------


## sretna35

Inesz ipak stalno raste za najlepši mogući scenario ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## mali-mis

Inesz beta ti raste i po mome racunu da si je vadila sutra poduplala bi ti se, mi spore stvaralice beta nememo duplanje svaki drugi, nego svaki treci dan, to je vazno da uzmes u obzir i da ne mislis da je sve gotovo ako ti se beta ne dupla svaki drugi dan...zato draga moja naoruzaj se strpljenjem i nemoj betu vaditi prije cetvrtka kako ti je i doktor rekao i vjeruj da je tvoja mrva na pravom mjestu i da polako raste u tebi :Shy kiss: 

Virujem u te ,a nadam se da virujes i ti :Love: 
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## sildad

Inesz, ja ću te samo pitati kako si i kako se nosiš sa ovom situacijom. Ako ikako možeš ne istražuj po internetu i pokušaj se nečim drugim zaokupit, znam da je teško, ali pokušaj, prošla sam upravo to šta ti sad prolaziš i zbog toga znam kako ti je. 
Mene je u toj fazi spasila jedna forumašica, izmjenjivali smo i nekoliko mailova dnevno, prošla je isto šta i ja, bilo mi je lakše pričati s nekim tko je znao kako i šta prolazim. Ako ti bilo šta treba, tu sam i želim ti svu sreću.

----------


## milivoj73

inesz referenca u PFC je 18dnt beta mora biti preko 200 a vidim da je kod tebe bilo taman tako...
~~~~~~~~~~~~~za uspjeh

----------


## sara38

> Inesz ipak stalno raste za najlepši mogući scenario ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


Potpisujem i još puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## tiki_a

> inesz referenca u PFC je 18dnt beta mora biti preko 200 a vidim da je kod tebe bilo taman tako...
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~za uspjeh


Ovo jako lijepo zvuči...

----------


## venddy

Inesz za uspjeh~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## miba

Inesz draga, iskreno se nadam da će kod tebe sve dobro završiti i šaljem tebi i tvojoj bebici puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~sretno!
- inače moja najviša ß ovaj put je bila 731 i na uzv se vidi mrvica tak da mislim da bi se i kod tebe trebala
već vidjeti

----------


## Mojca

> inesz referenca u PFC je 18dnt beta mora biti preko 200 a vidim da je kod tebe bilo taman tako...
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~za uspjeh


Slažem se s Tiki_a... lijepo zvuči... 
 :Heart:  Karli.

----------


## fjora

tiki_a žao mi je jako  :Love: 
taca, također  :Love:

----------


## m arta

Inesz ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
miba ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## mali-mis

Juteko cure

Evo malo jutarnjih vibrica za Inesz i Mibu~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Inesz moje su misli i danas posebno upucene tebi da budes jaka u cekanju nove bete  :Love:

----------


## visibaba

tiki_a, taca70, tako mi je tesko procitati lose vijesti od vas  :No: .
saljem veliki virtualni zagrljaj  :Love:  i zelim puno srece za dalje, docekat cete i vi vase mirisljave smotuljke  :Heart:  :Heart: , sigurna sam!

mare41  :Kiss:  kako si draga?

----------


## mare41

visibabić, nego, kako si ti? kako ide?
Inesz :Heart: 
Ima li neko nekih vijesti, nije me dugo bilo pa možda nisam u toku :Smile:

----------


## Inesz

Danas beta *24 dpt 1353*. U četvrtak opet beta pa UZ.  Cure, hvala svakoj na dobrim mislima, ohrabrenju i informacijama.  :Smile: 
11dpt beta 37, 
13 dpt beta 39.
17 dpt 126, 
19 dpt 243
21 dpt 544
23 dpt 893
24 dpt 1353

----------


## sweety

> Danas beta *24 dpt 1353*.


 :Zaljubljen:  :Love:  :Klap:  :Heart: 

Samo neka raste, sretno!

----------


## sara38

> Danas beta *24 dpt 1353*.


 :Klap:  :Klap:  :Klap:  Za dalje~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ :Heart: !

----------


## Mojca

Inesz... predivno!  :Klap: 
Vibramo za dalje.  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 
 :Zaljubljen:

----------


## tiki_a

Oooopaaa Inesz  :Klap: ~~~~~~

----------


## sildad

Inesz, samo neka raste i dalje. Sretno u četvrtak. Mislim na tebe.

----------


## venddy

Inesz sve smo uz tebe, neka i dalje lijepo raste :Klap:

----------


## mali-mis

:Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 
Inesz divnog li veselja :Heart: 
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Mimek

Inesz želim ti da sve ovo završi sretnim porodom i da tvoja priča uđe u MPO anale... Pričat ćemo znamo jednu koja je uspjela, a beta se nije duplala... Mi ćemo prepričavat, a ti ćeš nunati  :Zaljubljen: 

mariceeee sviđa mi se tvoj potpis  :Kiss:  
ima li kakvih razloga za popit praško ili možemo i ovak bez razloga ?

----------


## m arta

Inesz  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:

----------


## anddu

Inesz u očekivanju četvrtka i dobrih vijesti šaljem puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  :Heart:

----------


## Inesz

Cure, nisam izdržala i otišla sam danas vaditi betu. Danas 1860,7.
Sutra UZ.
Hvala svakoj na porukama koje mi upućujete. :Smile:

----------


## Mojca

Bravo Inesz!  :Smile:  Lijepa brojka! 

A sad, duuuboki udah do sutra... i sutra skakućemo!

----------


## mali-mis

Inesz veselim se sutrasnjem UZV, pa cemo da srusimo forum   :Smile: 
a do tad puno pozitivnih misli i ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~¨
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~ti saljem

----------


## mare41

Inesz, već sad skakućemo :Very Happy: , sutra ćemo još jačeee

----------


## Marnie

Inesz ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za sutrašnji UZV

----------


## Mojca

Dobro jutro najdraži klubu, 
umjesto kavice nudim voćne sokove i biljne čajeve za podizanje energije. Trebati će nam za popodnevno skakanje!  :Smile:  

Inesz  :Heart: !

----------


## orline

Ufff, inesz, ja danima čitam i nikako da se pridružim, moram da pošaljem malo vibri put tebe, ovo je stavrno trening za živce koji je počeo da obećava baš sretnim ishodom. Nadam se da ćemo skakati, dala bi nam vjetar u ledja.
Inače sam punopravna članica kluba po svemu, ako me primate :Smile: . Trenutno na Diferelinu pred postupak u MB

Pozdrav cure.

----------


## venddy

Inesz čekamo uzv i šaljemo~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## tiki_a

Inesz, čekamo i ~~~~~~~~

----------


## Inesz

Cure evo nas, malo smo predahnuli u gradu.
prekjučer na SD  24dpt 1353 ; jučer na SD 25dpt 1860. danas beta u VG 1450. Šok.
dt T. na UZ kaže nalaz uredan: intrauterino pravilna gestacijska vrećica 7,3 mm /6+4/7/ sa žumančanom vrećom 3,2 mm. Embrionalni odjek za sada ne vidim. Na svakom jajniku po cista žutog tijela od 18 mm. U ponedjeljak ponoviti betu u srijedu UZ.

hvala svima na dobrim vibrama. bojim se.

----------


## spodoba

39+ samo da vam pozelim srecu...
Inesz..boze dragi, koji ti horor prolaziš..ne znam što reći osim se nadati da će tvoja priča imati lijep ishod..  :Smile:

----------


## Mimek

a Inesz šta ti pametno reći. Probaj (skoro pa nemoguće) što manje misliti do ponedjeljka, a u ponedjeljak će se znati sve...

puno sreće i da cijela priča završi sretno  :Zaljubljen: 

cure svima lijep produženi vikend želimo  :Kiss:

----------


## mali-mis

Inesz razumijem tvoj strah, al u najvecoj vecini slucajevi malo kucajuce srce se vidi tek u 7 tjenu, ostalo zvuci obecavajuce osim sto mi nije jasno ovo s cistama na jajnicima, jel to moze utjecati na plod ili??? mozda pitam glupo  :Undecided: 
sto se tice bete, nemoj se previse brinuti, jer je pravilo da se beta uvijek ponavlja u istom lab.jer razliciti lab.imaju razlicite uvijete i parametre,  nemoj se previse baviti oko toga, jer ako gledas samo 21 i 25 dan iz istog labosa beta se lijepo povecala u tvom lijenom ritmu i potvrdjuje da je vanmaternicna trudnoca iskljucena, sto potvrdjuje i tvoj uvz....ja i dalje virujem u te i tvoju bebicu i zelim ti miran vikend i da sto smirenija docekas ponedjeljak.
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Mojca

Inesz,  :Love:

----------


## Jesen82

> Inesz razumijem tvoj strah, al u najvecoj vecini slucajevi malo kucajuce srce se vidi tek u 7 tjenu, ostalo zvuci obecavajuce osim sto mi nije jasno ovo s cistama na jajnicima, jel to moze utjecati na plod ili??? mozda pitam glupo 
> sto se tice bete, nemoj se previse brinuti, jer je pravilo da se beta uvijek ponavlja u istom lab.jer razliciti lab.imaju razlicite uvijete i parametre,  nemoj se previse baviti oko toga, jer ako gledas samo 21 i 25 dan iz istog labosa beta se lijepo povecala u tvom lijenom ritmu i potvrdjuje da je vanmaternicna trudnoca iskljucena, sto potvrdjuje i tvoj uvz....ja i dalje virujem u te i tvoju bebicu i zelim ti miran vikend i da sto smirenija docekas ponedjeljak.
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~


oprostite što upadam ali da odgovorim na pitanje cisti... ne utječu uopće na plod...ja sam ih imala na oba jajnika...ogromne... nisam sjediti mogla... pa je sve bilo ok a one se s vremenom povukle....

----------


## sildad

Inesz, mene zanima jel doktor dao kakvu prognozu. Znam da ti je teško i da je ovo igra živaca. Voljela bi da si me poslušala i da nisi vadila betu do UZV, ali molim te nemoj je više vadit do ponedjeljka, pliz, to te moli jedna veteranka koja je sve to prošla. Drži se, tu sam ako ti bilo šta treba, tu sam sad i ubuduće.

----------


## tiki_a

Inesz  :Heart:

----------


## aleksandraj

Inesz~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za srceko koje ce te obradovati za devet mjeseci

----------


## orline

Imam jedno pitanje za vas koje ste radile ranije dugi protokol.
Sad sam u MB u postupku, trenutno na Diferelinu (od 1.8.) Još uvijek je u toku kontracepcija, trebam je koristiti do 10.8. bez prekida- drugu kutiju započela juče.
Medjutim, od sinoć imam blago krvarenje i bolove u stomaku koji odgovaraju blagim menstrualnim grčevima, bez obzira na tablete. Takodje  je smanjena napuhnutost stomaka i grudi. Pošto mi na mail još sestra Jasna nije odgovorila, maloprije sam zvala i pričala sa nekom drugom sestrom. Kao nema veze, ako se pojača da mogu prekinut kontracepciju za dan dva, a i ne moram. Pošto sam na supresiji, navodno nije problem. Znam ja da na dugom protokolu ne mora stimulacija počet odmah sa ciklusom, ali je 15.8.( kada je planirana stimulacija ) podaleko. Malo sam u zbunu, i prošli put sam imala dugi protokol, ali nisam krvarila dokle god sam pila kontraceptive.

----------


## Charlie

Orline meni se to desilo u Mb i savjet sestre Jasne je bio uzimati preostalih par dana po 2 tbl dnevno. Nama je tako pisalo i u protokolu. Istovremeno mi je drugi dr. rekao da sam mogla nastavit i s jednom, to je mrljanje samo reakcija sluznice ali kontracepcija i dalje kontrolira jajnike. Sretno!Inesz sto reci...probaj sto mirnije docekati ponedjeljak, saljem hrpu ~~~~~~~~

----------


## andream

Mi smo se vratili s mora, vidim da se puno toga u klubu dešava (Inesz, evo odmah ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~). Mi smo toliko jurcali i bili u muvingu da sam i zaboravila na T, tek su me mučnine redovito svaku večer podsjećale na istu.A sada vas idem čitati....Puse svima!

----------


## orline

Charlie, hvala ti puno, meni se činilo da sam pročitala iskustva drugih djevojaka da im je preporučeno po dvije, a meni njihova sestra danas kaže da nastavim po jednu, ili i da prekinem. Bojala sam se da nisam nešto loše razumjela jer smo pričale svaka na svom jeziku  :Smile: 
Večeras baš kreće malo više, ne znam da li da popijem drugu, ili ću da iskuliram. I kontracepcija i Diferelin valjda rade svoj posao.
Inesz~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Charlie

Orline ne brini, u dugom protokolu je sve pod kontrolom (kazu doktori)

----------


## andream

Tiki, na tebe sam mislila na odmoru i pitala se što se dešava s tvojom mrvicom. Žao mi je za ovakav ishod, ovakav scenarij oduvijek mi je bio najveći strah kojeg sam čak i pred svoju punkciju sanjala i probudia se nakon toga. ~~~~~~~~~~~ za što god odlučili dalje, a svakako da ovu bol što prije zaboraviš.

----------


## tiki_a

Hvala andream,trenutno nemam osjećaj da je kraj,stalno neki planovi u glavi,a odmor uz more i upravo obavljeno lagano shopingiranje u Ši dobro dođu za sređivanje misli...

----------


## linalena

Pozdrav s mora, od svuda pomalo

Inesz puno puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~ i vjere da će dalje biti mirno 
Tiki_a  :Love: 

Ja eto danas popila zadnju s drugog blistera al nastavljam još 9 dana, do 15 og

----------


## tiki_a

Inesz?~~~~~

----------


## miba

Inesz~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## venddy

Inesz svi smo uz tebe~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Mojca

Inesz  :Heart: 


Beat je današnja 8000!  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:

----------


## Mojca

Mislim, beta a ne beat!  :Smile:  Baš sam smotana!  :Smile:  Ne zamjerite...
Odmah mi se malena uzlupala ko šašava kako sam se ja počela veseliti.

----------


## Mojca

Daklem, da se saberem: Inesz javlja da je današnja beta 8000!  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 
Ovak izgleda da pričam o svojim željama za njenu betu.  :Smile: 

Inesz, držimo fige i dalje! Pusa!

----------


## mare41

Inesz, divna vijest, ona zadnja beta iz vinogradske je očito greška labosa, nema drugog objašnjenja, a sad ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za UZV!

----------


## Charlie

Inesz  :Very Happy:

----------


## sara38

Inesz  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: .

----------


## Bubzi

Ines bravo,bravo! Divna je to brojka.

Moja beta danas 13dpt 13,35. Ahh.... Sestra mi rekla da nastavim s utrićima i da ponovim betu za tjedan dana.  :Unsure:

----------


## Inesz

Drage moje cure, hvala vam. Hvala. Šaljem utjehu i ohrabrenje svakoj koja je u potrebi.
Mojca je javila moju današnju betu od oko 8000.
Ovako je išla saga sa betama: 
beta 11 dpt 37, 13 dpt 39; 17dpt beta 126; 19 dpt 243; sve VG
21 dpt 544; privatna poliklinika
23 dpt 893; VG 
*24dpt 1353 ;25dpt 1860 SD
26dpt 1450 VG  30dpt 7931 SD*

Ono što je mare41 već naglasila i čemu sam se potajno nadala ova protekla 4 dana je da su u VG dali 26dt pogrešan nalaz.

Je li bilo u našoj zajednici već takvih slučajeva?

----------


## anddu

Inesz  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## Mimek

Inesz draga kroz šta si prošla !!!! Želim da do kraja više ne bude nikakvih stresova.

----------


## Marnie

Inesz  :Klap:  i ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za školsku trudnoću. 
Sjećam se događaja od prije par godina da su jednoj našoj forumašici iz Vg javili da joj je pozitivna beta (ne sjećam se točno koliko), da bi joj sutradan javili da su se zabunili i pročitali nalaz druge žene, a da je njena beta negativna.

----------


## mali-mis

Inesz  :Very Happy:  :Klap:  :Joggler:  :Sing:  :Preskace uze:

----------


## aleksandraj

> Inesz


inesz, sretno dalje

----------


## andream

Inesz, ova će se priča zasigurno dugo pamtiti ne samo u našem klubu nego i na forumu. Čestitam i šaljem pregršt ~~~~~~~~~~~~ za UZV.

----------


## venddy

Inesz neka sad na uvz bude i malo srce :Heart:

----------


## m arta

inesz, čestitke i sretno dalje!  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## miba

cure moram vam ispričati nešto strašno, jednostavno moram nekom ispričati što mi se upravo dogodilo
-nakon dugotrajnog padanja moje bete, jučer konačno počela m. i mada sam se oprostila od svoje mrvice već nakon neduplirajuće bete i isplakala se i već pomalo pomirila sa situacijom i mada mi je m. trebala donijeti olakšanje , noćas i danas ponovo tuga i suze. Cijelo vrijeme mučilo me da li je mrvica već otišla i nekako se opraštam od nje... i sad tuširajući se pred spavanje odjednom u ruci osjetim nešto tvrdo i okruglo poput zrna graha, na dvije strane izlazi nešto poput žila- totalno u šoku shvatim da u ruci držim svoju mrvicu, svoju bebicu... buljim u to i totalno sam izvan sebe!

----------


## taca70

miba, :Love:

----------


## Mojca

Miba...  :Love: 
U mislima te grlim...

----------


## m arta

miba  :Love:

----------


## venddy

miba  :Love:  užasno je to što si prošla. Mogu samo zamislit koji je to osjećaj, kad sam ja imala spontani nisam smjela niti gledat u donjem smjeru, jako mi je žao draga

----------


## rozalija

miba grlim te jako.
Inesz bravo za današnje betu, koji mali borac je draga u tvojoj pupici.~~~~~~~~~~~~~ od srca da sve dalje bude za 5+.

----------


## Charlie

miba draga  :Love: 
Inesz kad je slijedeći UZ? ~~~~~ za snažno srčeko

----------


## Marnie

miba  :Love:  :Love:

----------


## Mimek

ooo miba žao mi je što si i to morala proživjeti. Drž' se  :Love:

----------


## mare41

miba :Love:  :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## sara38

Miba  :Love:   :Love: .

----------


## ljube

miba draga  :Love: ,stvarno mi je žao.

----------


## aleksandraj

miba,  :Love: , strasno mi je zao. zadnji put, poslije MB isto sam vidjela mjehuric zrna rize...najvjerojatnije mrvica. Bilo mi je uzasno.

----------


## alma_itd

*miba* :Crying or Very sad:  :Love:  :Sad:  i ja sam isto dozivjela.Cak sam u svom ludilu htjela da je stavim u formalin i sacuvam.Nadam se da ce bol uskoro proci. :Love:

----------


## mali-mis

miba, tuzno, jako tuzno  :Love:  :Love:

----------


## orline

Miba :Love: 

Ja sutra idem na prvi UZ pred stimulaciju. Uradiću ga ovde u BG, pa im u MB poslati mailom. Pojma nemam na šta će da ispadne, obzirom da mi je M stigla pre par dana, uprkos Microginonu i Diferelinu. Vidjećemo sutra.

Inesz, tvoja priča je stvarno  :Trep trep:  Šaljem vibre za dalji pozitivan nastavak.
Sorry, ne vidjeh ili ne upamtih, kad ti je UZ?

----------


## tiki_a

Draga miba...

Inesz, nikako da pošaljem hopsače,stalno mi puca veza. Mojca me tako nasmijala sa radosnom viješću  :Smile: 
Bubzi, kada je slijedeća beta?

----------


## andream

Miba, nemam riječi za ovakav ishod, pretužno.. drži se!Inesz, ~~~~~~~~ za dobre vijesti s UZV-a. Nadam se da je betama konačno kraj što se tiče vađenja krvi. I da je sad broj negdje "nebu pod oblake".Svima ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ od nas.

----------


## sildad

Inače nisam tip od vibriranja ali Inesz tebi šaljem sve pozitivne vibre i da se javiš s dobrim vijestima.

----------


## Mojca

Ja jesam tip od vibranja  :Smile:  Dijelimo iste misli... Inesz ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Za  :Heart:  junačko!

----------


## tiki_a

Bubzi kako je, što se radi?

----------


## venddy

ja sam danas pred put nervozna, sanjala sam da sam u nekoj klinici i isti dan se oplođavamo cijela četa žena. Ležimo na krevetu sve jedna do druge i dolazi doktor i svima govori trudna si osim meni. Ja jedina u ništa. Ja sam totalno skrenila

----------


## Mojca

Wenndy... to je normalno, um radi i preko noći i "razgrađuje" ono što te preko dana muči... ja sam pred par tjedana sanjala da sam prokrvarila i prva misao je bila: sr... postupak nije uspio. A bila sam u cca 27 tt.

----------


## MASLINA1973

Miba, draga,
mislim na tebe, želim ti puno snage!!!

----------


## anaea40

Miba žao mi je  :Love: .
Inesz uskoro ćeš moći uživati u potpunosti u trudnoći  :Klap: .
Pozdrav svim curama iz kluba 39+.

----------


## Inesz

Drage cure, evo nalaza KČS 118/min, EO 3,9 mm, ŽV uredna. UT GV čitava lijeva polovica kavuma sa već starim organiziranim hematomom 32x18x12 mm, ali trofoblastni prsten oko GV uredan. Mirovanje. Sutra ponoviti betu. Kontrola za 3 tjedna.

Hvala svakoj na podršci koju mi iskazujete! :Smile:

----------


## sildad

Inesz šaljem ti puno zagrljaja da ti daju snagu da izdržiš ovu igru živaca. Da li je doktor dao kakvu prognozu? U kojem si sad tjednu?

----------


## aleksandraj

Bravo, Inesz, kao sto Mare kaze, uskoro mirnih devet mjeseci~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~jos malo za malg junaka (ili junakinju)

----------


## Bubzi

Bravo Inesz!  :Klap:  Držim fige ua dalje..

Moja beta je pala na 8 i tako da ovaj put ništa. Nisam u bedu, jer kad 13 dpt imaš 13,35 fakat se nema što očekivati, tako da je bolje ovako. Jučer sam izdivljala sav svoj bijes, tako da se danas smijem. Sad čekam mengu i krećem u teretanu i na dijetu da se malo dignem. Eto, pratim vas i pišem :Bye:

----------


## sildad

Bubzi  :Klap:  za pozitivan stav.  :Love:

----------


## Mojca

Inesz, puno snage i tebi i malom kuckavom srcu.  :Zaljubljen:  

Bubzi, bravo za stav.  :Smile:

----------


## sweety

*Inesz* predivno   :Heart:  :Heart:  :Heart:  :Heart:

----------


## Mimek

Inesz nemoj se prepasti ako počneš smećkasto krvariti jer taj hematom bi se trebao očistiti. Sad samo miruj i uživaj

Mojcika pa ti još 10 tjedana... i manje  :Very Happy:

----------


## Charlie

Inesz bravo za srčeko i puno ~~~~ za dalje!
Bubzi lijepo je što si ostala pozitivna, želim vam da uskoro ostvarite svoj san!

----------


## venddy

Inesz jako me raduje to malo :Heart:  neka nas mali borac sve i dalje nastavi radovat

Bubzi  :Love:  svaka čast na stavu

----------


## anddu

Inesz ne kužim baš nalaz osim hematoma, ali mislim na tebe  :Heart:  :Heart:  :Heart:

----------


## orline

Inesz, nadam se da će se taj hematom organizovati uskoro i nestati, lijepa vijest je da se vidi srčana radnja :Smile: 

Cure, treba mi savjet, danas sam radila UZ pred stimulaciju u MB. Imam cistu na lijevom jajniku od 3cm. Vjerovatno sam zbog nje i prokrvarila pod kontracepcijom. Poslala sam im mailom nalaz maloprije, stimulacija je trebalo da počne 15.8. Vidjećemo šta će reći

Šta mislite? Je li neko imao cistu od vas, šta se radi tad? Odlaže postupak ili... Glava mi zuji, sve isplanirano, odmor, apartman u MB, MM tu (inače često nije pošto radi u inostranstvu povremeno)...Nisam pametna

----------


## sara38

Inesz bravo i šaljem za dalje ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ :Zaljubljen: !

----------


## andream

Inesz, ~~~~~~~~~~ za malog borca.

----------


## mali-mis

*Bubzi*, divim se tvom pozitivnom stavu, zelim da vam uspije slijedeci put  :Smile: 
*Inesz* ne kuzim puno nalaz, al po postovima drugih cura kuzim da malo srce kuca...to je divno i tako si me opet obradovala...virujem i dalje u te i to malo srce koje kuca s tvojim :Klap:  :Klap:

----------


## m arta

> Inesz, ~~~~~~~~~~ za malog borca.


 :Klap:

----------


## Charlie

*Orline* reći će ti vjerojatno da vadiš E2 i o nalazu ovisi nastavak postupka (treba biti nizak). Ja sam imala isti slučaj u mom prvom Mb postupku i srećom je E2 bio mali pa smo nastavili (i dobili našu srećicu). Sretno!!!

----------


## taca70

Orline, nažalost u dugom protokolu je veći rizik od nastanka cisti, nešto tu Decapeptyl zeza. Kao što ti Charlie veli, ovisno o E2 će ti početi sa stimulacijom po rasporedu ili produljiti Decapeptyl dok se E2 ne smanji. Ne vjerujem da će ti pomjerati postupak jer cista nije velika.

----------


## Marnie

Inesz ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ i dalje iz sve snage  :Smile: .
Bubzi ~~~~~~~~~~~~ za jesen !

Orline ja sam imala sličan slučaj kao ti i trebala sam vaditi E2 ,kako ti je i Charlie rekla. Na žalost kod mene je E2 bio visok i stavili su me odmah na kontracepciju i odgodili mi postupak za idući ciklus.

----------


## orline

Cure, hvala puno.
Javila se Jasna i rekla da uradim E2 u nedelju ili ponedeljak ujutro, pa ćemo vidjeti dalje.

Obzirom da je meni krenula M još u petak, a danas sedmi dan i još ide, ja se sve nešto nadam da će i cista otići i E2 biti nizak. Pusta nada, nikad me ne napušta  :Cool: 
Ako ništ, septembar će biti moj.

----------


## Lutkica

Za Inesz podrska iz Sa :Smile: )))
Orline i ja sam danas dobila mail od sestre Jasne, da mi je sutra zadnja tbl logesta i da obavim pregled jajnika  i endom.pa da im javim rezultate i dobijem zeleno svjetlo za terapiju menopurom............... u Mb sam 22.08 na pregledu ako bude sve oki....ukljucice mi i cerotide....27.08 punkcija aBd.....
pozdrav svima

----------


## andream

Inesz, kakva je beta? I opet ~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da sve bude OK.Mi smo presretni s jučerašnjim odličnim kombiniranim probirom, sve je u donjim granicama rizika.Svima ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Inesz

Andream, sretna sam radi dobrog rezultata tvog testa. Nuhalni je isto dobar, je li?  :Smile:   :Very Happy: 
Orline i Lutkice, sretno!!! :Smile: 

Jučer je moja beta bila jako, jako blizu 15 000. Danas sam imala prvu pravu mučinu. Uh...

----------


## andream

Nuhalni je 0,8, duplo manji nego u prvoj trudnoći. Inesz, samo neka te "peru" mučnine, znači trudnoća je u punom tijeku. Moje i dalje uredno traju.

----------


## orline

Inesz, andream, sjajne vijesti  :Smile:  
Lutkice, ja sam zadnju tabletu Microginona popila 10.8. ali sam prokrvarila prije nje, sad se ponavljam.

danas E2<20, što je dobro, i mogla bi full početi sa stimulacijom da me ne zeznu druga stvar.

Uradim TSH informativno, znam da je bitan a nisam odavno. I stigne nalaz 47  :Shock: 
Pozovem lab da provjere, jer mi je prije godinu i nešto bio 1,8, prije toga još manji. I antitijela na štitnu radjena pred prošli postupak uredna (jul-avgust 2010). Provjere još jednom, isti rezultat.
Uradim u drugom labu popodne- TSH 59,  Ft4- 7  :Mad:  (ref od 12-22) Prava hipotireoza. Čovječe, baš se ubedačih. Javila sam rezultate u MB, Jasna mi odmah odgovorila, čuće se sa dr pa mi javi sutra.

Zakazala sam i kod endokrinologa, hmmm. Nikakve simptome nisam imala. Sad sam u zbunu.

----------


## mare41

orline, baš iznenađenje kad kažeš da nema simptoma, možda je produženo krvarenje  simptom, mogu mislit kakav je bio šok, svi vadimo povremeno TSH, al ne očekujemo ništa kad je normalan, kao što je tebi bio, uh.....
Inesz :Heart:  :Klap:

----------


## linalena

Vratila se ja s mora i konačno na flat-ratu
sada dok malo pohvatam konce za sve puno puno ~~~~~ i   :Love:  i  :Zaljubljen: 

I jedno pitanje (znam malo sebično, al eto)  : Sinoć popila 7 tabletu iz produljene kontracepcije, dakle popila sam ih do sada 28 komada i još bi trebala 2, tj 15.8 prekinuti (trebam namjestiti da bi punkcija bila iza 1.9). Od jučer me glava mahnito boli, a trbuh nabija, ne znam dal bi to moglo imati veze sa ovime ili ne???? Koliko se dana inače uzima dulje kontracepcija???

----------


## taca70

Linalena, mislim da su 2 kutije bez prekida skroz ok, tako stoji i u uputama o lijeku.

----------


## Lutkica

Linalena i ja sam pila produljenu kontracepciju, 29 tableta, danas drugi dan ne pijem, a jos ne dobijam m.....kad se obicno dobije nakon kontracepcije?
U urorak cu na pregled, a stimulacija bi trebala od srijede 17,08...aBd....
Oriline imas li vijesti iz MB oko TSH?

----------


## linalena

eh kada bi ja čitala te papire, hvala Taci

----------


## orline

> orline, baš iznenađenje kad kažeš da nema simptoma, možda je produženo krvarenje  simptom, mogu mislit kakav je bio šok, svi vadimo povremeno TSH, al ne očekujemo ništa kad je normalan, kao što je tebi bio, uh.....


Ne da sam bila u šoku, nego tek sad malo varim činjenicu da ništa od postupka, i k tome još i liječenje. I ko zna kad sljedeći postupak.
Može bit da je produženo krvarenje jedan od simptoma. Evo tek danas izgleda staje. 
Imala ja i nadutost, i opstipaciju i nervozu...Ali koincidiralo sa početkom kontracepcije. Pa sad ne znam čega je simptom bilo. Prije kontracepcije ništ. Kako god...Stvorilo se, valja ga liječiti. :Rolling Eyes: 




> I jedno pitanje (znam malo sebično, al eto)  : Sinoć popila 7 tabletu iz produljene kontracepcije, dakle popila sam ih do sada 28 komada i još bi trebala 2, tj 15.8 prekinuti (trebam namjestiti da bi punkcija bila iza 1.9). Od jučer me glava mahnito boli, a trbuh nabija, ne znam dal bi to moglo imati veze sa ovime ili ne???? Koliko se dana inače uzima dulje kontracepcija???


Izdržaćeš još sutra, pa se onda nadam da će se simptomi smiriti sa M.
Obično se pije kutiju i po, dvije, Neko i ispod kutije. Ali dobila si već odgovor. 

Inesz, kako si?

----------


## tiki_a

Inesz,kaj se radi?

----------


## Inesz

tiki_a  :Smile: , evo uglavnom lagano po kući, najviše  između balkona, terase i kreveta. čekam sutrašnji ultrazvuk.

----------


## mare41

Ines, čekamo s tobom..... :Heart:

----------


## Mojca

Inesz, za mali, mali, mali hematom i veliko srčeko!  :Love:

----------


## andream

Inesz, ~~~~~~~~~~~~ za bebicu i tebe.

----------


## linalena

Inesz veliki najveći poljubac i čvršći najčvršći zagrljaj ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Charlie

*Inesz* ~~~~ za današnji UZ!
*Orline* baš mi je žao zbog takvog razvoja događaja, sva sreća da si išla provjeravati. Nadam se da ćeš to brzo riješiti  :Love: 
*andream* bravo za dobar nalaz NN!
*Linalena* meni su jednom u Mb rekli da se po njihovom pije max 35 tbl kontracepcije bez pauze

----------


## sildad

Inesz, zar nisi napisala da ćeš na UZV za 3 tjedna? U svakom slučaju, puno, puno dobrih vibracija za tebe i bebicu.

----------


## orline

Charlie, hvala. Večeras idem kod endokrinologa pa ćemo vidjeti šta će reći. Stigla su i antitijela. Anti TPO vrlo malo iznad, ali zato anti TG preko 600. Prošle godine pred postupak antitijela bila uredna. Znači novo sasvim
Inesz, ~~~~~~~~~~~za danas

----------


## anaea40

Javljam da sam bila u Citu u VII mj., ali bezuspješno. Beta velika 0. Bio je pulustimulairani Femara 3x1 od 2 d.c.,  5 , 6, 7 d.c. Menopur 3 amp. Dr. P htio odustati zbog loše reakcije, nizak estrogem ( veli da sam u premenopauzi i da trebam odustati općenito). Međutim htjela sam nastaviti s postupkom, on se složio, ali je rekao da mi neće davati stimulaciju, jer veli "kao da solite more"- u prijevodu "nema koristi". Desno su nastala 2 folikla, 14 d.c. punkcija 1 dobra j.st.( dr. Romac), lijepo se oplodila i transfer 2 dan nakon punkcije. Punkcija (koja mi je bila inače 11- u životu) nikad traumatičnija, dr. mi je grubo stavio spekulum jer je htio dati lokalnu anesteziju i ozlijedio rodnicu, došlo do jakog krvarenja iz vena te je morao zaustavljati krvarenje i stavljati šave. Ne možete zamisliti kakvi su to bolovi. Sada moram razmisliti što ću dalje i kako. 
Nakon tranfera 16 embrija ( 1 missed, 2 biokemijske tr.), razmišljam da li nastaviti.
Čestitam našim trudnicama, a trudilicama 39+ puno sreće.

----------


## Mojca

Anaea, baš mi je žao... i zbog loše reakcije i zbog traumatične punkcije i na koncu nule.  :Sad:  
 :Love:

----------


## sildad

Anea, žao mi je šta si imala tako lošu sreću. Kakvi su ti bili prethodni postupci, odnosno kakva je bila reakcija? Jesi vadila AMH? Nemam dovoljno informacija da bi ti bilo šta savjetovala. Ja sam i sama pred odustankom, zapravo još jedan pokušaj sa smrznutim JS i gotovo. Tu odluku sam donijela nakon dužeg razmišljanja, jednostavno više nemam snage boriti se, ali nikad ne savjetujem druge da li da odustanu ili ne, jer jednostavno svatko za sebe mora to odlučiti.

----------


## andream

Aenea, žao mi je ovakvog ishoda. Kako god dalje odlučili, ~~~~~~~~~~~~~ .

----------


## Mojca

Drage moje, s osmjehom od uha do uha javljam da je Inesz poručuje da se hematom smanjio!  :Smile:  
Beba ima 11 mm, a srčeko  :Zaljubljen:  lupa žestinom od 150 otkucaja u minuti! 
Doktor zadovoljan kaže da je sve ok. 
 :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## andream

Bravo Inesz, čestitam!!! Sad nam se slobodno možeš pridružiti na našoj temi "MPO trudoća nakon svega" (na početku stranice).

----------


## Kadauna

E Mojca, volim ovakve vijesti - BRAVO  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## sildad

Super, super vijesti. Inesz, čvrsto držim fige za dalje.

----------


## Inesz

Cure hvala vam od srca!!!
 :Smile:

----------


## mare41

Inesz :Heart:

----------


## mali-mis

Inesz kako je divno procitati ovu divnu vijest, nemas pojma koliko sam se obradovala...Cuda se jos uvijek desavaju  :Smile:

----------


## orline

Kakva me divna vijest sačekala :Very Happy:  Inesz, čestitam.

Meni se definitivno postupak odlaže, uveden Eutirox u terapiju. Pa kontrola za šest nedelja. A postupak...Vidjećemo.

----------


## alma_itd

*Inesz* pratim tvoju pricu od pocetka,ma kakav triler...i naravno happy end :Klap:  Sad se probaj malo opustiti a mali borac ce nastaviti da raste i raste :Very Happy:

----------


## Charlie

*Inesz* divne vijesti, sretno i za dalje!!!
*Anaea* žao mi je zbog takvog ishoda  :Love:

----------


## Lutkica

Za Inesz  :Very Happy:  d asve bude u najboljem redu.....ja sam od danas na stimulaciji po 4 m3nopura dnevno-do pon kad mi je UZ u Mb, a onda se uz to ukljucuje i cetrotide...
nadam se da cu dobro odreagovati (godine i to) sa bar 5,6 folikula....juce na UZ vidjeli se sitni na 1 dc....
Sve vas puuno pozdravljam i javljam sta se desava....ako nas ima jos u Mb iduce sedmice, svima zelim srecu..

----------


## Inesz

Cure, od srca hvala.  :Smile: 
Još sam u strahu i kao da se sve ovo događa nekom drugom. Ali, po malo idemo naprijed, i nadamo se najboljem.

Sretno svakoj koja se priprema za postupak ili je u postupku. Svakoj trudnici-mirnu i zdravu trudnoću. A svakoj koja tuguje-šaljem nježan zagrljaj.

----------


## m arta

Inesz  :Klap:   :Love:   :Heart:

----------


## taca70

Inesz, ~~~~~da  :Heart:  nastavi kucati i da sve bude dobro. Rekla bih da se potvrduje teorija da i u nasim godinama ili se uspije brzo ili agonija traje dok se ne zasitimo i odustanemo.
Anaea40, zao mi je da je bas tako ispalo u Citu. Ja u zadnje vrijeme razmisljam o Citu kao o zadnjoj slamki spasa ali nisam sigurna hocu li se odluciti i na taj korak u prazno.
Orline, cudna situacija sa tvojom stitnjacom. Nisam znala da moze bas tako iznenada podivljati. Steta sto ti se prekida postupak ali brzo ce Euthyrox početi djelovati pa ćes biti kao leptirica. Mene je digao iz mrtvih.
Curke u postupcima, pusa i sretno.

----------


## sara38

Inesz čestitam, sad sam vidjela, ne stignem jer sam na godišnjem. Neka samo bude školski do kraja  :Zaljubljen:  :Very Happy: .
Svima u omiljenom klubu puno pozdrava sa juga!

----------


## tiki_a

Prođe i mojih dva tjedna morskih, srećom kvalitetnih. Dok ne uđem u štos (jer net preko mob-a je samo za biti u toku), svima  :Heart:

----------


## linalena

Izgleda da je sutra 1dc, 2dc počinjem s gonalima, prvo po 2 do 7dc i UZV

izašla iz štosa s svakojakim pripravcima,  malo ću piti folne i multivitamina za trudnoću, jesti ananasa i cikle, i hmm kaj još ?????

----------


## andream

Ja sam počela piti i andol 100. Sretno u postupku i neka ti je dobitni!

----------


## rozalija

Inesz  :Klap:  :Klap:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: .~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da hematom što prije nestane, da ga bebač izgura,još malo da ga bebica preraste a onda nema zime. Uživaj u trudnoći draga.
Mojim najdražim curama iz kluba 39+ puno pozdrava i cmokića šaljem.

----------


## Charlie

Kako ljeto prolazi počela sam pomalo razmišljati što dalje...možda bih probala s Femarom, znate tko još osim Cita (koji mi je predaleko) vrti femarske protokole (po mogućnosti uspješno  :Cool:  )? Nisam sigurna imam li snage opet za prirodnjake, a što se tiče stimulacije, ima li smisla prolaziti kroz sve to za 2js...

----------


## ina33

*Inesz*, držim palčeve za uredan tijek trudnoće  :Smile: !

*Charlie*, mislim da bi ti svaki od manje autoritativnih privatnih MPO-ovaca (prijevod - svi osim Šimunića, a možda bi i on, ako bi argumentirala), izašao u susret ako baš želiš femarski protokol. Ja sam ga svojedobno odradila u Vilija, iako nisu baš neki njen fun, za mene se pokazao dizaster (3 folikula, svi prazni), nakon čega Maribor s 21 stanicom u 40+ dobi, ali opet samo 3 loše trudnoće. Hoću ti reći - ovisi o tvome stavu. Problem će ti bit (možda) jedino nabavit femaru, to jest, to ti je najbolje s nekom curom podijeliti trošak. 

Teško je reći neki savjet. Sad si imala ovaj relativno čest mariborski protokol za low respondere (i meni je predložen, vjerojatno ću na njemu ipak imat manje stanica od 21, ali sve je to onako... i unatoč iskustvu, doslovno vrćenje kugle, i u Americi bi mi sve odmah završile ili na donaciji js, ili u području razmatrajte druge alternative, čim se žena nađe u području 39+ problematike, bilo zbog dg., bilo zbog dobi). Ja se pitam bi li možda imala više stanica na klasik (non cetrotide) protokolu, ali ko da to odgovori i kako... možda bi imala opet 2...

Sretno, u svemu, kako god bilo.

----------


## ina33

Pitanje za charlie - koliko si ono imala js u prvom klasik IVF protokolu u MB-u - 4? Koliki ti je ono sad FSH, a koliki ti je bio tad? Možda ti je i tad AMH bio nebajan, možda bi mogla to ponovit, ali ko to zna... sve ovisi o količini živaca i energije koju imaš - i onog što ti je logistički izvedljivije.

----------


## andream

Charlie, u Vg se možeš bez problema dogovoriti za femarski postupak. Ako ti je opcija i državna klinika. Btw imam nekih 18tak komada neiskorištenih.

----------


## Charlie

*ina33, andream* hvala!

Ina, imala sam u dugom protokolu u Mb (s 29 Gonala) 3 js od čega jedna nezrela; kod dr. Š. u kratkom (19 Menopura + Cetrotide) 2 js, u MB u kratkom (32 Menopura + Cetrotide ali s prethodnom kontracepcijom) opet 2js. Još sam u klomifenskom miks-postupku (5 Klomifena + 3 Gonala) imala 3 js ali ti su embrijići navodno bili najlošiji (niti jedan 8st treći dan što inače dobijem). 

Ne znam kud da krenem, strah me da ću si predbacivati ako još ne pokušam jer je želja velika, a umorna sam od pokušaja; nemam baš vremena ni živaca za putešestvije po državnim klinikama pa ću vjerojatno opet privatno, samo što i gdje to još mozgam.

----------


## linalena

Charlie nemam iskustva jedino puno puno  :Love:  :Love: 

Ja prijavljujem 1dc, od sutraa 2 gonala. Joj baš me zanima kako ću reagirrati (valjda) smirenih jajnika nakon dvomjesečne kontracepcije.  Nade je puno

----------


## tiki_a

Charlie, tako sam i ja poželjela femarski postupak, pitala sam Šimunića da li takav možemo dogovoriti, rekao je može, napisao  protokol i to je bilo to. Ništa nije komentirao. Femara nije baš bila dobra za mene, ostala sam na 1 folikulu koji je dr. D. pobjegao kada je pritisnula jajnik za vrijeme punkcije, bilo je očito malo kasno...

----------


## tiki_a

rozalija  :Kiss:

----------


## uporna

> Orline, cudna situacija sa tvojom stitnjacom. Nisam znala da moze bas tako iznenada podivljati.


Štitnjača može preko noći toliko podivljati da ne povjeruješ. Mislim da uz postupke i stimulacije samo ju dodatno isprovociramo. Ali da se to sve riješiti tableticama.

Pozdrav svim curkama iz klupa 39+. Pusa od Borne i mene.

----------


## venddy

Inesz jako mi je drago nakon 10-tak dana odsustva vidjeti da sve ide kako treba. Velika pusica za tvoje malo :Heart: 
Anaea žao mi je zbog ovog kroz što si prošla :Love: 
Ja sam sad na odbrojavanju i nadanju još 12-tak dana

----------


## tiki_a

> Štitnjača može preko noći toliko podivljati da ne povjeruješ. Mislim da uz postupke i stimulacije samo ju dodatno isprovociramo. Ali da se to sve riješiti tableticama.
> 
> Pozdrav svim curkama iz klupa 39+. Pusa od Borne i mene.


orline  :Love: , moram priznati da sam se i ja začudila kako tako visoke vrijednosti, znači moguće je. I to tako iznenada, baš strašno, bez najave.
anaea jako mi je žao, tako nespretan i nesretan postupak  :Love:

----------


## tiki_a

> Ja sam sad na odbrojavanju i nadanju još 12-tak dana


venndy, otišla sam pogledati dokle si stigla, e baš lijepo  :Klap: . Dvije mrvice kod tebe, i tri na čekanju. Nadam se hopsačima u klubu za 12 dana!

----------


## orline

anaea, baš mi je žao...
Lutkice, držim ti fige za MB. 
Linalena sretno.

Nisam ni ja znala da štitnjača može da poblesavi tako na brzinu, posebno što sam i antitijela radila pred postupak prošle g. i bila uredna. Kad viš čuda...
Pijem tabletice, postepeno pojačavam dozu, pa kontrola za 6 nedjelja. Sad smo neplanski otišli na odmor, da mi godišnji ne propadne bez veze, pa valjda pripomognem tableticama redovnim spavanjem. A postupak, hm...Teško je unaprijed govoriti...biće valjda.
Zna li neko da li ima razlike u postotku uspješnosti iz smrznutih spermića i svježih. Dragi mi je sad tu, ali je često po par mjeseci vani. Prvi postupak smo radili iz smrznutog uzorka, ovaj smo htjeli sa svježim ,ali se ne dade. Možda kad sredim štitnu uradim opet jedan u BG iz smrznutih. Ne znam šta je pametno

----------


## mare41

orline, slobodno smrzavajte, vani se puno više smrzava nego kod nas, iako i kod nas neki tako rade.

----------


## Lutkica

Pozrdtav svima u omiljenom klubu :Smile: .....Orline hvala,nadam se da ces brzo sve vratiti pod kontrolu... danas sam stigla u Mb i kod njih primila terapiju, sutra kontrola na 6. dan stimulacije da vidimo kako izgleda...
Bila bih sretna da imam 6,7 folikula :Laughing: (ne znam je li moguce to zbog godina, 40+).....
Javim sta je bilo....

----------


## Charlie

Orline kažu u Mb da nema razlike, evo i naša Mb cura je iz smrznutih (ista situacije, MM neuhvatljivo putuje).
Sretno svima!!!

----------


## anaea40

Hvala svim suborkama iz kluba na podršci  :Heart: .
Razmišljam da pokušam još koji put, ima vremena za odustajanje.

----------


## anaea40

Orline, Linalena, slatkica i ostale cure u postupcima sretno!

----------


## ina33

> *ina33, andream* hvala!
> 
> Ina, imala sam u dugom protokolu u Mb (s 29 Gonala) 3 js od čega jedna nezrela; kod dr. Š. u kratkom (19 Menopura + Cetrotide) 2 js, u MB u kratkom (32 Menopura + Cetrotide ali s prethodnom kontracepcijom) opet 2js. Još sam u klomifenskom miks-postupku (5 Klomifena + 3 Gonala) imala 3 js ali ti su embrijići navodno bili najlošiji (niti jedan 8st treći dan što inače dobijem).


Sve ti je slično, što i sama vidiš, osim ovog klomifenskog. Ja bih možda isto probala femarski čisto onako da ti se znatiželja smiri i da vidiš kako će ti na tome biti i još jedan stimulirani u MB-u, i vrtila prirodnjake. Sve ovisi koliko imaš snage i za što. Sretno!

----------


## tiki_a

I ja bi rekla kao ina33, femara da se isproba kad je već mnogima donijela sreću.
Lutkica, pa bilo bi jaaaako lijepo 6-7 kom  :Smile:  Sretno!

----------


## Lutkica

Cure pozdravi iz Mb....danas dr nabrojala 2 fol desno, 2 lijevo i jos sitnih, kaze vjerojatno iskoristivih.....kaze da je ovo za moje godine vise nego odlicno....laknulo mi 
je...
Danas i surta ukljucen i cetrotide, u srijedu kontrola, mozda i stoperica....
Sve vas grlim i zelim uspjeh sto skorije :Smile:

----------


## tiki_a

Lutkica  :Klap:

----------


## Mojca

> Lutkica


Lijepo!  :Smile:  Držimo fige za dalje.

----------


## Charlie

Lutkica sretno!!
Ina33, tiki_a hvala puno na savjetima!

----------


## mali-mis

Lutkica drzim palceve  :Smile:

----------


## Lutkica

Hvala vam puno drage moje.....danas smo iskoristili dan i otisli u terme Radenci.....predivno je, tople kupke i bazeni, MM se kupao citav dan, a ja leskarila u hladu i samo se smocila, nesto me strah bilo zbog stimulacije i tako....popodne primila menopure i cetrotide..
Sutra ujutro vadjenje E2 i progesteron, a u 16.45 Nova Vas kod dr V....on ce reci sta dalje....javim se opet :Smile:

----------


## venddy

Lutkice nastavi i dalje s dobrim vjestima :Klap:

----------


## Lutkica

Pozdrav iz vruceg Mb clanicama kluba :Smile: ....danas prvi pregled kod dr.Vlaisavljevica....kaze E2 fino porastao, endom. 9mm, desno 3 folikula(jedan vec zreo i nista od njega), lijevo 3 folikula...uz to 1,2 sitnih...
Kaze dr. ako u mojim godinama  imamo 1 ili 2 folikula to je normalno, ovo je odlicno....trebali bi imati 2 jajne celije, on misli i vise.
Danas primila jos jedan cetrotide, a u 19.30 i ovitrel..punkcija u petak ujutro, da smo u 6 na klinici...
Radicu sa anestezijom, mada je nisam nikad primila, pa malo cvikam :Smile: 
Eto to bi bilo sve za danas, sutra odmor na Pohorju, i nadam se najboljem drage moje..

----------


## andream

Lutkice, odlično, i ~~~~~~~~ za dalje. A za anesteziju se nemoj plašiti, i mene je jako bilo strah, a sad bih je ponovila bez problema... malo se naspavaš i dobro odmoriš.

----------


## Lutkica

Andream hvala ti, sve sam vec 100x procitala, ali eto nesto me strah :Smile: .....sad razmisljam o jc, bila je jos jedna cura :Smile:  sa 41 godinom, imala je i ona 6,7 folikula...dr. kaze da to nije tako cesto...da mi je 4,5 jc sto bih voljela....

----------


## aleksandraj

lutkice...to je suuuper (za mene fantastika)

----------


## taca70

Lutkica, ja sam u Mb u dugom protokolu imala 6js sa 39,5god., 5 zametaka do 3.dana i 2 vraćena, jedino što sam primila 48 Menopura. Koliko si ih ti do sada primila?

----------


## Lutkica

Taca to je stvarno odlicno, ja sam primila 28 menopura, joj da je meni tako...

----------


## linalena

Lutkice puno puno ~~~~~ za sutrašnju punkciju i lijepi broj  zrelih stanica

Ja sam danas bila na UZV, 7dc, folikuli mali, nastaviti sa po 2 gonala, kontrola u subotu

----------


## Lutkica

Pozz drage cure, jutros na punkciji 6jc :Smile: ...u pon ET.....bilo cura sa 20 jc(mladje) ali i sa 3 i 4jc( isto maldje od mene)...
Anestezija kao mlijeko :Laughing: ...pospana sam, javim se..

----------


## mare41

Lutkica, super, sad navijamo za lab ljubav :Smile: 
linalena~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Mojca

Lutkica, mrak!  :Smile:  
~~~~~~~~~~ za dalje!

----------


## andream

Lutkice, imaš bolji rezultat od mene u dobitnom postupku. Jako dobro, bit će tu lijepih embrijića, evo odmah za dalje ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## linalena

Lutkice, samo tak daljeeeee
bravo za j.s i hrabrost u anesteziji  :Laughing: (sorry moram se malo zafrkavat

----------


## Lutkica

Mare, Mojca, andream, hvalaa...linalena hvala ti i sretno u subotu na kontroli....
Poslije punkcije malo sam krvarila, ostale cure nisu, onda mi kuci ispao i mali ugrusak krvi i vise nisam krvarila...ne boli me nista, jajnike malo osjecam kad sjednem i ustajem...od veceras utrogestan 3x2....
Nadam se embrijicima :Smile:

----------


## venddy

Lutkice za lijepe embrijiće~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
linalena neka folikulići lijepo rastu~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## andream

Lutkica, mene su jajnici dobrano probadali na dan punkcije, dan kasnije kao da ništa nije niti bilo, išla sam normalno i na posao.

----------


## orline

Lutkice, to je sjajan rezultat :Smile:  Držimo fige za lijepe embrije.
Linalena~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Lutkica

Hvala vam svima na zeljama da sve bude ok....juce i danas odmaranje i tako....

----------


## linalena

9dc, folikuli 14-15mm (u zadnjoj/prvoj stimulaciji 11dc su bili 14mm, a tada počeli sa po 3 gonala, sada deremo po 2)
uveli cetrotide (kak oni djeluju?????moram malo guglati)
kontrola opet u ponedjeljak

sve mi se nekako čini brzo, no neznam broj folikula

svima puno poljubaca

----------


## Mojca

Linalena ~~~~~~~~~~~~~!
 :Heart:

----------


## Lutkica

Linalena :Smile:  nije brzo, meni 7 dc bio jedan od 14mm, i drugi malo manji, 9. dan stoperia, a punkcija 11 dc...sretno

----------


## Lutkica

Cure sta mislite mogu li uzeti paracetamol, uhvatila me prehlada o d klime vec 3.dana...imam malo i temperature

----------


## Mojca

Obzirom da je paracetamol dozvoljen u trudnoći, rekla bi da možeš. Ali sami paracetamol, dakle, Lupocet, Lekadol, a  ne one mixeve poput Coldrexa, Dalerona i sl. 
Neke studije kažu da oslabljen imunitet doprnosi implantaciji  :Smile:  meni je par dana nakon transfera počela temperatura i gadna prehlada koja je trajala 2 tjedna.

----------


## Lutkica

Hvala Mojca, evo pronasla sam i ja da moze samo paracetamol i puno caja sa limunom i medom :Smile:

----------


## tiki_a

Lutkica, svaka čast! ~~~~~za dalje
linalena i kod tebe sve za pet, ~~~~~šaljem

----------


## Inesz

linalena, lutkice i sve druge cure šaljem puno dobrih misli.

nasa beba jucer sa 9 tj i 4 dana ima 25,9 mm, srce koje kuce, glavicu, nogice, rukice, želudac, crijeva, kralješnicu... vesela je, stalno miče rukice, nogice i glavicu. prof. L. u V. je bila zadovoljna bebom, zajedno smo se smijale od sreće. hematoma nema. kontrola za 3 tjedna.. :Very Happy: 
pusa svima.

----------


## linalena

Inesz superr  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 

A ja na punkciju u petak

I dalje ne znam broja al definitivno je manje nego u prvoj stimulaciji (19js) nadamo se finih kvalitetnih

----------


## Mojca

Inesz, bravo!  :Smile:  
Linalena, nek bude turbo kvaliteta, pa je broj manje bitan.  :Smile:

----------


## Lutkica

Inesz, linalena :Very Happy:  sve najbolje..
Kod mene jucer 5 osmocelijskih embrija :Smile: , 3 vracena :Smile: , 2 ostvljena do blastociste, pa zamrzavanje.....i na transferu bio dt V. sto mi je narocito drago, sve je proslo bezbolno, jos dvije cure bile i kod njih po 2 vracena...Za mene su bili svi odusevljeni da je od 6 jc, bilo 5 jednakih embrija, a ja ponosna :Smile: 
Sad ostaje cekanje, nisu rekli za aspirin, samo nastaviti utrogetan 3x2, luce lezanje, danas kazu kako se osjecamo, moze i setnja, ali ja necu...
Cure kad moze biti implantacija, ako imate neki savjet sta da pijem(cvekla, ananas..) sta da radim samo recite....
Jos smo danas u Mb, sutra put pod noge :Smile: 
Puse svima.....

----------


## Mojca

Lutkice, wow!  :Very Happy:

----------


## tiki_a

Inesz kako prekrasne vijesti  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 
linalena, dogurala ti do punkcije, puno ~~~~~~šaljem za uspješan petak!
Lutkica, svaka čast, jaaaaako lijepo  :Very Happy:

----------


## venddy

Inesz puno puno cmokića za bebicu :Very Happy: 
Lutkice neka ti lijepi embrijići ostanu sa svojom mamom~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## andream

Odlične vijesti - Linalena, bit će to plodna punkcija.Inesz, baš sam se pitala kako napreduje tvoja trudnoća, kad tamo bebica je već fino narasla i napreduje, bravo!Lutkice, ~~~~~~~~~~ i još ~~~~~~~~~~~Svima ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## andream

Lutkice, evo ti koristan link kada je implantacija, ja sam se svaki dan oko tog vremena osluškivala (naravno da ništa nisam mogla znati niti osjetiti, ali bar malo teorije nije bilo naodmet):http://potpomognutaoplodnja.info/ind...fera&Itemid=76

----------


## Lutkica

Cure drage, hvala vam, i ja svima upucujem zelje za ispunjenje snova :Very Happy:  i lijepe vibrice za dalje....ja sam juce stigla kuci, i bilo mi zao napustiti Mb(bas mi se dopao)....uglavnom ova 3 dana mirujem, malo prohodam po kuci, sjadim samo kad trebam da jedem i tako...od jutos pravim krugove po stanu jer mi ne prija ledjima lezanje :Cool: ...hvala za link, dobar je, tako nekako i ja racunam od sutra bi mogla poceti implantacija.....za sada samo osjetim napete grudi i to je to.......
svima pusa..

----------


## Charlie

Lutkica, sretno!
Linalena za sutrašnju punkciju ~~~~~ i najljepši ishod

----------


## linalena

Hvala svima, eto izvještaja:

6 oocita (27 gonala i 5 cetrotida), transfer pon/uto/sri , saznat ćemo tek u pon

bolilo me poprilično, i sada idem spavat

bilo nas dosta pa čak je jedan par razgovarao na* njemačkom*

----------


## Mojca

Linalena, super rezultat. 
Odmori i naspavaj se.  :Smile:

----------


## andream

Linalena, odličan rezultat. Sad se lijepo odmaraj i čekaj mirno transfer.

----------


## Lutkica

Linalena, divno, divno, divno,,,,,,sretno za dalje :Very Happy:

----------


## tiki_a

BRAVO linalena!!!  :Klap:

----------


## Marnie

Odlično linalena  :Very Happy: ! ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za uspješan lab party. 

Ma taj par koji je pričao na njemačkom je sigurno akcija našeg ministra da dokaže da ima stranaca kod nas na lječenju  :Laughing:

----------


## aleksandraj

Evo malo zanimljivog stva, za nedjelju poslijepodne ovom uspavanom drustvu  :Grin: 

http://www.slobodnadalmacija.hr/Moza...4/Default.aspx

----------


## anddu

Zaboravila sam postati mom najdražem klubu, pa evo za one koje nisu vidjele neka nam se pridruže bez obzira u kojoj fazi bile i povire na link http://forum.roda.hr/threads/67641-T...52#post1954652

----------


## Mrs Happy

Hi all, primate li jos jednu clanicu u svoj klub? :Smile:

----------


## Inesz

anddu, odlična inicijativa. vidim i da si uspjela pokrenuti dosta ljudi. bravo!!!
mrs happy-dobro došla!

----------


## tiki_a

> Hi all, primate li jos jednu clanicu u svoj klub?


Vrlo rado  :Smile:

----------


## tiki_a

> Hi all, primate li jos jednu clanicu u svoj klub?


Kaj se radi, planira li se neka akcija?

----------


## Mojca

Mrs Happy, dobro došla.. 

Tiki_a  :Heart:  što ima?

----------


## Charlie

*linalena* ~~~~ od srca!

----------


## linalena

Charlie hvala  :Zaljubljen: 

pa da i tu napišem, danas 3.dan i rekli mi da dođem na transfer u srijedu
dakle 5.dan, i da se jako dobro dijele
malo me frka zbog prošlog iskustva ali opet vjerujem žarko da će ovaj put biti priča puno puno drugačija
ipak je sada samo 6 oocita a ne 19

----------


## Mojca

Držimo fige za blastice!  :Smile:

----------


## tiki_a

linalena, pusti prethodno iskustvo, sada sve ide bolje  :Klap: 
Mojca, hvala na pitanju, ali kod mene baš ništa, nema pravih planova, baš sam ni tu ni tamo, jedna velika nula   :Undecided:

----------


## andream

Tiki, neka i ovo zatišje bude pozitivno, kako god .... Linalena, ~~~~~~~~~ da klub poskače za koja 2 tjedna.Mrs Happy, dobro došla i napiši koju o vama...Svima ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Mojca

Tiki_a... često mislim na tebe... sve se nadam da u tišini neki plan kuješ, ali ponekad je i ne raditi ništa akcija. 
 :Kiss:

----------


## Lutkica

Linalena,  :Very Happy: sretno u srijedu :Heart:

----------


## venddy

Linalena uz tebe smo u srijedu i da za dva tjedna ovdje poskakujemo :Very Happy:

----------


## Mojca

> Linalena uz tebe smo u srijedu i da za dva tjedna ovdje poskakujemo


 :Yes:  
X!

----------


## linalena

hvala vam drage moje, tak me je frka da će mi opet vratiti neke zakržljale mrvice umjesto lijepih blastica
trebala sam danas opet zvat i pitat a opet nisam htjela , moram vjerovati u ishod

----------


## Inesz

linalena, ma kakve zakržljale mrvice?! sve su to odlični zametci od najboljeg roditeljskog materijala. sretno sutra!

----------


## mare41

linalena, sigurno neće biti ko prošli put, držim fige!

----------


## Marnie

linalena ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za divne blastice  :Smile: .

----------


## tiki_a

Dal' ja to vidim lijep dodatak u linaleninom potpisu? Bravo za 3 morule!!! i ~~~~~~~~+

----------


## linalena

a hvala Tiki_ce
da ispravim pogrešku: danas 5.dan nakon punkcije u petak vratili mi 3 morule    
                              rekli mi da su mi se stanice malo sporije razvijale ali da je sada sve super
                              a ja se žarko nadam da je to čist OK

----------


## Mojca

Nek bude plusić!  :Smile:  
~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## linalena

e da, nisam dobila brevactide već samo 1 decepytil za sutra
ak sam dobro prokljuvila šaputanje doktorice i biologice izgleda da nedaju brevactide kada su jajnici povećani, valjda da izbjegnu hiper, al opet ko će ga znat

----------


## Marnie

> Nek bude plusić!  
> ~~~~~~~~~~~


potpisujem  :Smile: !

----------


## Inesz

Prvom i najdražem forumu-svima najljepši pozdravi, osobito našoj mare41  :Smile: !

Moja bebica narasla do 4 cm, srce kuca, danas joj je točno 11 tjedana. :Smile:

----------


## sildad

Super, super, super. Inesz tako sam sretna zbog tebe. Ja u subotu imam transfer sa smrznutim JS i ovo je moj zadnji pokušaj.

----------


## Mojca

Sildad, od srca želim da ti subotnji transfer bude zadnji pokušaj zato jer će biti uspješan!  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## sildad

Transfer obavljen. Baš mi je nekako bilo čudno doći zadnji put u ordinaciju u kojoj sam napravila već toliko punkcija i transfera. Cijela muška ekipa doktora iz Cita je na Brijunima, pa su ovaj put oko mene bile same žene, nadam se da će mi donijeti sreću. Imam dvije mrvice, jednu četverostaničnu i jednu osmostaničnu.

----------


## Inesz

Sretno Sildad!!! :Smile:

----------


## Lutkica

Slidad zelim ti puno srece :Smile: ...
Cure moje, kod mene danas na 12 dnt lagano krvarenje uz smedje ugruske i zilice.....nista od svega nazalost...jos cu stavljati utrice do ponedeljka kad vadim i betu(samo radi Mb), ali znam da m. stize uz bolove u stomaku citav dan...
tuzna sam i pokusavam da prvo sama to prezivim pa da kazem i mm....ni sa kim mi se ne prica.....
svima zelim puuno srece :Smile:

----------


## inaa

> Transfer obavljen. Baš mi je nekako bilo čudno doći zadnji put u ordinaciju u kojoj sam napravila već toliko punkcija i transfera. Cijela muška ekipa doktora iz Cita je na Brijunima, pa su ovaj put oko mene bile same žene, nadam se da će mi donijeti sreću. Imam dvije mrvice, jednu četverostaničnu i jednu osmostaničnu.


ajmeeeeeeeee pa to si bila ti,ona mala crnka,a muž te čekao u čekaonici,a ja čekala da se dogovorim sa sestrom za terapiju. Bile smo ispred šanka u  isto vrijeme. hej draga puuuuuuuno sreće...mislim na tebe i molim za te...

Ja sam sutra na punkciji,u stimuliranom ciklusu,deset stanica na jednom,lako dostupnom jajniku

----------


## Mojca

*Draga Sildad... svu sreću ovog svijeta ti želim. *

----------


## Marnie

Silidad šaljem ti hrpu ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~.

Lutkica baš mi je žao  :Sad: .

----------


## Kadauna

draga sildad, svi smo se silno bile obradovale kad smo čitale za tvoju trudnoću i rastužile kad smo čitale za ishod iste. 

Od srca ti draga želim da ti ovo bude zadnji postupak isključivo zato što ćeš ostati trudna~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## sildad

Ajme cure, hvala vam od srca. Tako bi htjela da mogu nastaviti svoju priču sa sretnim krajem, a ne da ostane ovako nedovršena s pričom o kiretaži i trudnoćom koja je loše završila. Ne polažem previše nade ni u ovaj pokušaj, ali ono šta znam je da sam mirna sama sa sobom, da završavam sa svim ovim bez gorčine i ljutnje. Valjda bi uskoro trebala biti gotova procjena podobnosti za posvajanje, pa da se mogu baciti u neke sasvim druge bitke. 
Inaa, ipak ja nisam crnka, nego plavuša i mislim da jedina ja nisam bila s mužem u subotu, možda me se tako sjetiš.

----------


## rozalija

Silidad od srca ti želim da ovaj zadnji pokušaj bude uspiješan i da se obadvije mrvice uhvate za svoju mamicu kao nagrada za godine strpljenja i borbe i da nam prijaviš prekrasnu betu. :Yes:  :Yes: 
Lutkice žao mi je draga ali ne gubi nadu čuda su ipak moguća, ja sam u dobitnom postupku imala 10dnt lagano krvarenje, sve simptome PMS i za dva dana veliki +. 
Svim dragim curama iz kluba 39+ šaljem puno pozdrava i poljubaca. 
Još za manje od dva mjeseca postajem punopravna članica vašeg kluba punim 39.

----------


## venddy

Sildad neka ti ovaj postupak donese ono što već dugo čekaš. Želim ti da se ova tvoja borba završi na najljepši mogući način.~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Lutkica puno puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da te sutra ugodno iznenadi beta

----------


## linalena

Inesz  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  za bebicu, još malo pa gotovo s prvim tromjesečjem a onda nastupa onaj ljepši i vjerujem bezbrižniji


sildad   :Zaljubljen:  za uspješni postupak i da zajedno očekujemo/dočekujemo pozitivne bete


Lutkica  ~~~~~~~~~~~ za sutrašnju betu

A ja trošim polako dnt, sada sam na 4  :Grin:  još 8 do bete. Malo sam proučavala uspješnost transfera s morulama i nakraju zaključila da sam trudna i točka

----------


## Charlie

Sildad ~~~~~~!
Linalena, Lutkica nek bete budu prave velike!

----------


## miba

Sildad, Linalena, Lutkica -sretno i puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
 a i svima ostalima puno ~~~~~~~~  :Wink:

----------


## sildad

> sildad  za uspješni postupak i da zajedno očekujemo/dočekujemo pozitivne bete
> 
> 
> Lutkica ~~~~~~~~~~~ za sutrašnju betu
> 
> A ja trošim polako dnt, sada sam na 4  još 8 do bete. Malo sam proučavala uspješnost transfera s morulama i nakraju zaključila da sam trudna i točka


Hehehehe. Dobro si zaključila. A znaš šta sam ja zaključila? Da je pravilo da nema pravila. Nikad ne znaš koji je postupak dobitni bez obzira kolikostanični embriji bili. 
U svakom slučaju dragi embriji, ma koliko stanica imali, molim vas nastavite se dijeliti i čvrsto se uhvatite za maternicu. Lijepo vas molim. Vaša Sildad.

----------


## linalena

kak se ono veli , copywright by sildad 

Dragi embriji, ma koliko stanica imali, molim vas nastavite se dijeliti i čvrsto se uhvatite za maternicu. Lijepo vas molim. Vaša Linalena.

----------


## venddy

Cure ovu vašu "dragi embriji, ma koliko stanica imali, molim vas nastavite se dijeliti i čvrsto se uhvatite za maternicu. Lijepo vas molim" i te kako podržavam

----------


## orline

Lutkice, vibre za danas, da te beta iznenadi.
Linalena, sildad ~~~~~~~~
Pozdrav cure, ja sad samo posmatram, do prve kontrole kod endokrinologa. Onda ću možda znati odredjenije kad će me pustiti u postupak.

----------


## Mojca

> Cure ovu vašu "dragi embriji, ma koliko stanica imali, molim vas nastavite se dijeliti i čvrsto se uhvatite za maternicu. Lijepo vas molim" i te kako podržavam


podržavam i nastavljam mantru: 
.... stanice množite, organe stvarajte, rastite i postanite sretno biće koje će svima uljepšati i obogatiti živote. 

Cure, odr srca navijamo za vas.  :Heart:

----------


## tetadoktor

> kak se ono veli , copywright by sildad 
> 
> Dragi embriji, ma koliko stanica imali, molim vas nastavite se dijeliti i čvrsto se uhvatite za maternicu. Lijepo vas molim. Vaša Linalena.



POTPISUJEM!!! sretno svim curkama

----------


## linalena

smanjio mi se /skoro pa nestao onaj osjećaj ko pred mengu, jedino je ostao neki pritisak dole al sise i dalje rasturaju, no ipak sam uspjela odspavati i malo na trbuhu
hmm usput, spavala sam ko top, jer nisam ni osjetila da mi se pesica od 3okg uvalila uz mene, bar me grijala lijepo
a sada treba bijelu plahtu očistiti od crnih dlaka
i sada mi još  ukrade pecivo koje uvijek jedem ujutro uz kavu :lopov:  :Laughing:  bar me nasmijava

e da, dobro jutro najdražem klubu  :Coffee:

----------


## Lutkica

Jutro svima...kao sto sam i znala uz krvarenje od subote, nista od mene, juce beta 1,2  :Sad:

----------


## venddy

Lutkica :Love:

----------


## Charlie

Lutkica jako mi je žao.

----------


## andream

Lutkice, žao mi je, evo odmah ~~~~~~~~~~~ za dalje.Linalena, ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da skačemo svi za tebe za par dana.Svima u najdražem klubu puno trudničke prašine ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## sildad

Uh, Lutkice, baš mi je žao. Drži se. Šaljem ti veliki virtualni zagrljaj. Kad bi postojala zlatna ribica koja ispunjava želje, jedna od želja koju bi poželjela bi bila sigurno da više nikad ne čujem riječ "negativna beta"

----------


## linalena

Lutkice  :Love:  :Love:   :Love:  i uvijek se samo molim da bol kako ona fizička tako i ona psihička što prije mine kako bi se krenulo dalje, drž se draga

----------


## orline

Lutkice, jako mi je žao  :Sad:

----------


## Mojca

Lutkice,  :Love: 

Sildad, lijepo si to rekla...

----------


## miba

Lutkice :Love:

----------


## tiki_a

Lutkica, žao mi je  :Sad:   :Love: 
sildad, linalena SRETNO cure!!!
orline, znači još malo....
rozalija, još malo pa si naša  :Klap:  , sigurno se jako veseliš  :Grin: 
Dragom društvu  :Heart:

----------


## Lutkica

Cure drage, hvala vam.....zao mi je sto vise nisam u prici :Sad: (

----------


## linalena

Joj drage moje, imam baš jake predmenstrualne bolove i pritisak dole. I prati me neka tupost i bezvoljnost, želja za slatkim i glad, uff frka me da je PMS
Išli bi ovu subotu na jedan rođendan u drugi grad pa si nekak razmišljam da napravim betu u petak, to bi bio 9dnt, kaj mislite????

Našla sam na nekom američkom sajtu da ako embrij prođe stadij od 6-8 stanica da je kvaliteta js zadovoljavajuća a da ako se ne razvija dalje dobro da je to više "kriv" loš spermek. I da ako se stanice sporije dijele (kako je izgleda kod mene) da ček rade i transfer 6-ti dan, sve kako bi se dobile blastice
Joj kada to čitam, podatke, brojeve, statistike, boli glava i duša

----------


## sildad

Linalena, ostavi se simptoma, vjeruj mi da simptomi u trudnoći nisu niš posebno, odnosno nema šanse da išta osjetiš tako rano. Ja ipak ne bi vadila betu 9.dan sačekala bi minimalno do 11. dnt.

----------


## linalena

ma da, vadit ću u pon, to će biti 12dnt

veliki zagrljaj svim čekalicama

----------


## tiki_a

linalena, baš ti je nespretno pala ta beta, 9-ti dan je prerano, a onda vikend, uh, kužim te jer i sama sam voljela napraviti betu što prije. Meni bi se takvi simptomi sviđali da ih imam nakon et-a, jer to može biti i zbog T.

----------


## rozalija

Lutkica žao mi je draga.
tiki_a još malo i stižem kao punopravna članica ali i do sada je ovaj dio foruma bio moj najdraži, jer tu su hrabre žene, optimistične, duhovite, pametne i uvijek kada otvorim forum prvo pročitam novosti na 39+.

----------


## Charlie

*Linalena* tvoji su 5dnevni embrijići, možda 9dnt ne bi bilo prerano ako će ti neizvjesnost biti prevelika do ponedjeljka. Većina cura ne voli tako rano vadit betu jer onda idu ponavljanja i opet neizvjesnost druge vrste, ali čisto da znaš (ja recimo volim presjeći pa ako je-je, a ako nije da znam na čemu sam što prije pa da mogu nastaviti s "normalnim" životom). U svakom slučaju sretno ~~~~~~~~~~~!!!
*Tiki_a*  :Heart:

----------


## alec

*linelana* - ja sam vadila betu 10-ti dnt. imala identične simptome kao i ti (isto bio transfer 5-to dnevnih embrića), bila sigurna da ću procuriti svaki čas. rezultat vidiš u mom avataru  :Zaljubljen: .

svim dragim curkama šaljemo velike puse. nema me baš na forumu, ali često mislim na vas :Heart: .

----------


## linalena

Hvala Vam svima na lijepim riječima i podršci
ipak čekam ponedjeljak a u međuvremenu idemo na vikend svekrvi i na tu feštu
ma neću skakati al možda koji sentiš pomogne

Moja prijateljica je bila u postupku u Ukrajini i nije uspjelo, sada imaju pauzu i onda početkom 2012 idu na surogata i donor-egg. Zapravo idu na nekakve kombinacije, biti će i ona i donorica na stimulaciji. A na surogata idu jer je imala jedan pobačaj prilikom kojega su izgleda probušili maternicu pa misle da se zato ne implantira. Dosada su imali 2 trnsfera , 40+ i OAT.

----------


## aleksandraj

Velika cestitka nasoj Shanti i ovdje~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~sretno draga, volim cuda  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## andream

Jesam nešto propustila sa Shanti? Sad sam ovo napisala, išla pretraživati i odmah protrnula (doslovce) - SHanti draga, čestitam na trudnoći!!!!! Pre-pre-pre-di-vno!!!!!!!

----------


## gričanka

Cure, svima pozdrav! 
Moj sin raste i sve je zahtjevniji pa ne stignem puno čitati, ali kad vidim ovakve vijesti... ushićena sam!
*Andream* nisam ti dosada čestitala na trudnoći pa to činim sada... od srca!  :Heart: 
A *Shanti*...  ma što reći... predivno!!! I ovdje čestitke  :Heart: 
*Mojca*, majčice...još malo...  :Love:  
Drage koke, kokice, trudnice, mamice, čekalice, tužnice... veliki  :Love:

----------


## tiki_a

gričanka :kis:
alec  :Heart:   :Heart: 
linalena SRETNO!~~~~~

----------


## aleksandraj

Linalena, sutra cemo skakati~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ :Very Happy:

----------


## Charlie

Linalena sretno!!!

----------


## Mojca

Linalena... i?
Priznajem, teško mi pada čekanje u ovom kišovitom danu... Nadam se lijepim vijestima umjesto sunca.  :Smile:

----------


## mare41

Mojca, linalena je javila na Odbrojavanju, bit će više sreće drugi put!

----------


## linalena

da, beta je točno 0, al nisam ni očekivala jer mi je jučer počeo spoting
u prethodna 2 transfera niej toga bilo pa me pošteno iznenadilo
no eto idemo odmah potrošiti tu smrznutu trojku

Hvala Vam cure na svemu, jel bi mogla kakva kavica?????

----------


## andream

Linalena, žao mi je, nekako sam mislila da će vam ovaj put biti dobitan. Kakvi su planovi za dalje?

----------


## Mojca

A jooooj. Sori Linalena, nisam pratila odbrojavanje.  :Sad:  Baš mi je žao.  :Love:

----------


## tiki_a

Ah linalena, jako mi je žao  :Sad:

----------


## Inesz

drage cure, evo mog kombiniranog nalaza. nuhalni nabor 1,5 mm, svi ostali uz markeri uredni, iz Vg u polikliniku V. stigao nalaz testa iz krvi- :Smile: niski rizik. 
meni nalaz iz VG nisu poslali mada sam i dala mail adresu i rekli su da će polati. sutra  idem u VG po nalaz.

----------


## miba

linalena draga drži se i već šaljem nove ~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za smrznutu trojku da ti donesu sreću konačno ispunjenje snova! Pošto je već večer , mogu li ti ponuditi jedan topli kakao-meni bi baš pasao u ovo kišno predvečerje!

----------


## linalena

o kakao, nikada ga se ne sjetim, a baš smo kupili jako fini u Londonu
idem si skuhat puno puno kompota od jabuka i kruški s komadom cimeta

dakle prvo smrznute js, pa kada vidimo kada bi gore u stimulaciju pod nadam se novim zakonom, ako bi to bilo tek na proljeće onda ljubljana ili prag

----------


## tiki_a

Inesz, i dalje lijepe vijesti od tebe, bravo za mrvicu  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## MASLINA1973

> Inesz, i dalje lijepe vijesti od tebe, bravo za mrvicu



Baš tako :Smile:  Nemam što dodati :Smile:

----------


## Lutkica

Linalena, sretno za dalje :Smile:

----------


## Charlie

Inesz jako lijepe vijesti!!
Linalena sretno za dalje kako god odlučite (iako bih ja na vašem mjestu, ukoliko financije dopuštaju, bježala van što prije, s tvojom reakcijom, šteta to ne iskoristiti)

----------


## tiki_a

linalena, potpisat ću Charlie jer ipak su sada bile tri morule, znači ima šanse za puno smrzlića. Drago mi je da dobro zvučiš i da su planovi već tu.

----------


## Marnie

linalena, baš mi je žao i ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za tvoje daljnje planove da budu uspješni :Smile: .
Inesz super vijesti  :Smile: .

----------


## linalena

kako me danas rasturila M, nikada al baš nikada me nije tak bolilo
nakon voltarena i normabela začorim al me nakom pol sata bude grozni bolovi
malo kasnije sam drmnula ketonal i onda se primirilo
pa slabije me bolilo nakon te nekakve bete zadnji put, ko zna možda taj decortin nekaj napravi endometriju
dobro da danas ne radim

Isčitavam temo Češka i nekako sam sve bliža da odemo tam a ne u Ljubljanu. Taman za zimsko ferje, nadam se da ću smjeti u stimulaciju

Inesz kako je tvoje postove lijepo čitati, nadam se da ćemo se i upoznati

----------


## andream

Da, Ineszina priča me moram priznati najviše fascinirala ovdje na forumu ne samo u klubu 39+.Linalena, nama je svima bilo potrebno duže vrijeme za T, ali uspjeh je uglavnom svima i bio na kraju puta. Ne sumnjam da ćete i vi uskoro skakati od sreće.Sretno svima u najdražem klubu ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## tiki_a

A ja od maloprije sretna k'o ... kao da sam vidjela plusić na testu. A zapravo je "samo" lijepa tamna druga linija na LH trakici 9. d.c. :Bouncing:  Konačno nakon 2 ciklusa školski rezultat.

----------


## tiki_a

andream, što se radi?

----------


## linalena

tiki_a kaj si u postupku ili ganjaš kućnu radinost

----------


## andream

Tiki, hvala na pitanju, nije mi dosadno u T... prošli tjedan skoro hospitalizirana zbog visokog tlaka, dobila tablete, doma mjerim stalno i uvijek je niski nakon toga (ne pijem ih više).  Bila sam u nekoj stresnoj situaciji pa nije ni čudo da mi je skočio, a i još uvijek imam strah od bijelih kuta, ne mogu si pomoći. Možda popijem sad samo koju pred pregled  :Smile:  Uglavnom, sad sam samo u bolnici na kontroli. Doktorica se boji čim me vidi...

----------


## linalena

andream ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~ jel znaš spol???

----------


## andream

Linalena, želimo iznenađenje. Pitala me doc prošli puta želim li znati, a ja kažem sve želim znati osim toga  :Smile:  Slatke muke, samo da sve drugo bude OK.

----------


## tiki_a

He he, pacijentica koja plaši doktorice, i toga ima. Ajde super da taj tlak nije stalan. Samo kad poraste u nezgodno vrijeme  :Mad:  I moj je uvijek bio super, a na sistematskom u svibnju previsok, nisam mogla vjerovati. 
linalena, ne spremam se za postupak, a ni praćenje O nije u svrhu kućne, jednostavno volim znati kako stvari stoje. Za kućnu šanse gotovo da i ne postoje, ali opet nije nemoguće. Za sada odmaram i osjećam želju da se malo prekontroliram.

----------


## linalena

ja napraavila krvnu sliku, naravno povišene masnoće i kolesterol, al ajd ne previše
GGt isto povišen, al to je od kontracepcije 
štitnjača OK, samo povećana, TSH super
brisevi čisti
makar si razmišljam otići na obično ginekološki pregled, ne znam koliko na sve detalje gledaju naši MPOovci ili oni samo brije folikule i mjere endo

sada bi htjela ponoviti hormone + AMH , DHEA , inhibin i kaj ono još

----------


## Inesz

Cure moje, hvala vam.
Linalena, ja sa uvijek za kavicu, za upoznavanje.
Silno mi je drago da sam već neke drage naše Rode upoznala!!!  :Very Happy: 
Znam da je teško boriti se za ono što je tako prirodnao-imati dijete, ali imajte nade, čak i kad se čini beznadno.

----------


## Mojca

Cure, samo da vam malo pomahnem...  
Tiki_a, držim fige da se te crtice ustabile i da dogodi se čudo.  :Heart:

----------


## tiki_a

A Mojca nam sitno broji  :Smile:  Kako vrijeme leti, ponekad se uplašim da ne zakasnim na slavlje.

----------


## Mojca

Nema veze i da zakasniš, znači da će fešta dulje trajati!  :Wink:

----------


## Mimek

ženice-curice samo da vas malo pozdravim

linalena i ti ćeš uskoro doći na red  :Smile: 

mojcika lagan porod ti želim  :Zaljubljen: 

trudničicama sretno do kraja i ne se sikiriki

tiki - kraljice upornosti želim da ti se što prije sreća nasmiješi

----------


## gričanka

> ženice-curice samo da vas malo pozdravim
> 
> linalena i ti ćeš uskoro doći na red 
> 
> mojcika lagan porod ti želim 
> 
> trudničicama sretno do kraja i ne se sikiriki
> 
> tiki - kraljice upornosti želim da ti se što prije sreća nasmiješi


Potpis na sve (sorry zbog šverca) i veeliki  :Love:

----------


## aleksandraj

Vec mjesec dana razmisljam da li uopce da vas pitam ili ne... ali me ipak muci pa mislim da mozda netko zna razlog. M. mi kasni, ali s obzrom na dosadasnje iskustvo ne obracam bas pozornost na to. Onda sam se odlucila testirati i pojavila se druga crtica, ali jedva vidljiva (vise kao sjena). Odlucila sam nakon tri dana ponoviti test (jer da je bila T vec bi crtica potamnila), ali je opet bilo isto. Poslije sam dobila M. Sto bi to moglo biti - greska testa ili opet biokemijska ????

----------


## tiki_a

aleksandraj, a kakva je bila M, uobičajena?

----------


## aleksandraj

ma kod mene uvijek traje desetak dana...ludilo mi je sa ciklusima vec pola godine  :Sad: ((

----------


## Mojca

Aleksandraj, već mi se smješak krenuo "razlijevati" po licu... žao mi je da se crtica nije podebljala... 
 :Heart:

----------


## tiki_a

A ja sam se ponadala da je M bila slaba pa je možda ipak T u pitanju.

----------


## sildad

Uh, već mi se oči počele širiti i skoro se počela veseliti, kad pročitah kraj i onda razočarenje. Svašta je moguće, ali teško je sad nagađati, možda da si iza prvog testa išla vaditi betu...ali sad je kasno i možeš samo nagađati. I meni je žao šta se nije podebljala.

----------


## linalena

aleksandraj meni se nekako ne čini da bi 2 testa mogla pogriješiti, a da ideš ipak vaditi betu? Aj sada vidim da je to bilo prije mjesec dana. Joj draga žao mi je

Sildad ~~~~~~~~~ za beturinu sutra, za blistavi osmjeh i ushićeno srce. Veliki veliki zagrljaj

----------


## sildad

Ništa od beturine, bojim se, vjerovatno nisi vidjela na mom topicu da sam radila test i negativan ko kuća. Test ću ponovit u subotu, mislila sam sutra, ali moram ispuniti želju MM, pa eto nek mu bude.

----------


## venddy

sildad evo čitam što si napisala i to me čini tužnom. Tako sam se jako nadala nagradi za svu tvoju dosadašnju borbu, a kroz tebe gledajući sebe i sve nas iznad 38. Žao mi je što sve priče nemaju happy end kao što su imale one koje su nam čitali u djetinjstvu. želila bih da je test krivo pokazao i da onaj subotnji donese preokret.

----------


## sildad

Nadam se da će i tvoja priča imati happy end. Mislim da test nije pogriješio, postoje dva moguća scenarija, ili je negativan ili je beta opet premalena pa je test nije detektirao. U subotu mi je 14.dnt i ako test tada ne pokaže ništa - to je onda to - ne bi se više imala snage boriti sa još jednom trudnoćom gdje beta ne raste kako treba. Jučer me prijateljica koja nije u ovim MPO vodama pitala kako sam, kažem joj da me nije toliko pogodio negativan rezultat, nego su se emocije jednostavno nakupile, jučer sam se sjetila svega šta sam prošla u svojoj borbi, pa čitam sve šta su mi cure napisale i onda emocije navru, kaže ona meni nemoj čitati forum to je bezveze i onda sam joj dala link sa svojim topicom da pročita i kažem joj čitaj, možda onda shvatiš. I shvatila je, bila je i ona dirnuta, nije mogla vjerovati koliko tu podrške ima.

----------


## ina33

> Sto bi to moglo biti - greska testa ili opet biokemijska ????


Opet biokemijska, prirodno, nije greška testa, to ne postoji da bi pokazao blijedu crticu, a da ta blijeda crtica ne dolazi od porasta bete, znači, ako nije bilo BHCG boostera, od nekakve vrste trudnoće. Barem po mom znanju forumiranja i življenja ove priče. Just checking - nisi bila u postupku pa da si imala bchg injekcije?

Blijeda crtica, ako je intimplus, ti je ono.. po mom iskustvu biokemijskih... beta oko 40, pa ti je otišlo i za par dana si dobila mengu.

----------


## ina33

I nakon menge ponovi još jednom čisto da isključiš manje vjerojatne scenarije (neku zafrkanciju s trudnoćom, mislim da je teško vjerojatno da bi bila OK trudnoća, koliko god ima situacija koje i prekaljenog laika iznenade, ipak mi nismo doktori - dupliranje bete inesz, a zasad trudnoća sve svršeno).

----------


## aleksandraj

Hvala cure, nasla sam da moze biti i do testa (neka fora s mokracom)..a ako je bilai biokem...jos gore....samo da mi se ciklusi urede pa da pokusam jos jednom. Onda kao i Sldad, vidjeti sto dalje...kako god, sildad, bit ces sretna i sa usvojenom bebom. Moja kolegica nakon niza postupaka usvojila i sada uziva sa djecacicem

----------


## sildad

U to uopće ne sumnjam. U neku ruku mi je i laknulo šta sam to prelomila u sebi i donijela odluku. Svi mi čestitaju na hrabrosti, a ja se osjećam kao kukavica (ajme ironije života), previše me je strah imati biološko dijete, mislim i da ostanem trudna ukakila bi se u gaće od straha, ponekad mislim da ne bi izdržala trudnoću od tih pustih strahova, a još kad bi se nešto iskompliciralo...mislim da bi dobila infarkt. Eto toliko o mojoj hrabrosti.  :Smile:

----------


## sildad

Oprosti, nisam uspjela povezati, zašto čekaš da ti se ciklusi srede da pokušaš joj jednom? Ideš na prirodni?

----------


## aleksandraj

Ma ima 8 mjeseci kako sam u CITA pokupila femaru pa bih jos sa njom jednom probala..ali kada je vec zadnji put hocu krenuti sa normalnim ciklusima. Od veljace sam imala samo tri puta i tada traju po 15 dana...uzas.  To ti je kod mene inace svake 2 godine kada imam period neurednih ciklusa, a onda se sve sredi i nekoliko mjeseci ide sve ok. Nadam se da ce se sada ponovo unormaliti, idem potrositi femaru ( ne ocekujem mnogo zbog visokog FSH), a onda cu s MM vidjeti sto dalje (usvajanje ili se posvetiti mojim mackama i psima). Kao i ti, prelomila sam sve opcije u sebi i sada vise ne panicarim...valjda dodje to s godinama.

----------


## sildad

Ma kužim naravno. Želim ti sve što i samoj sebi. A meni ciklusi šta starija to uredniji. Prije nekoliko godina se znali razvući na 40-50 dana, a sad maksimalno 35 dana. Kad budeš u postupku u Cita javi se ako budeš od volje da se upoznamo i popijemo kavu.

----------


## aleksandraj

Dogovoreno draga :Heart:

----------


## linalena

Kaj se zbiva u najdražem klubu???
Ja odmarala ovaj vikend i eto krećemo u postupak sa zamrznutim, u četvrtak 1UZV. To će nam biti 4-ti krio i nadamo se posljedni (da čemo imati pravo na oplodnju svih js)
Odluka pala da krećemo za Prag, sutra pišem mail ....

Svima ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Charlie

Linalena baš mi je drago da ste donijeli odluku za Prag a želim vam naravno i sreću s krio postupkom koji je pred vama!

----------


## tiki_a

Dobre vijesti linalena, baš ste aktivni, svaka čast!

----------


## aleksandraj

Sela, cestitam ti od srca na super beti  :Very Happy:

----------


## andream

Bravo za Selu i češku ekipu!

----------


## Mojca

Sela, pa BRAVO!!!!!!!!!  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

Baš sam sretna zbog tebe!  :Heart:

----------


## Marnie

Sela koja dobra vijest  :Very Happy: !!!!!!!!!!!!!! Čestitam na tako lijepoj beti  :Smile: !

----------


## sara38

Mom omiljenom klubu šaljem puno  :Heart:   :Zaljubljen:   :Heart: , svim mamama, trudnicama i onima koje će to uskoro biti!
*Sela* posebno tebi  :Heart:  :Heart: !

Moram se pohvalit da sam sinoć bila kod mog ginekologa i napravila cervikalne briseve, papa, toksoplazmoza, dobila uputnicu za FSH, LH, PRL, TESTOSTERON, E2, hor. štitnj. i sve ostalo što dugo nisam kontrolirala. I na kraju pogleda mene dr. i na utz. kad ono 2 velika folikula u prirodnom ciklusu (14dc), oba na desnom jajniku, endometrij 10.... (Eh da su mi ih mogli ispunktirati ili da mogu prirodno ostati trudna......)

----------


## zlatta

sara, da bar možemo ostati prirodno trudne ili bolje rečeno da bar imamo dovoljno godina ispred sebe da to pokušavamo...
ja ustvari ni neznam da li je ikoja u 43-oj i  naviše ostala trudna ivf-om?

----------


## rozalija

Kada sam rodila sa mnom u bolnici je bila žena koja je u pragu u 43 godini ostvarila trudnoću a u 47 je po drugi put postala majka iz FET-a. Stvarno superrrrrrrr, kaže ona meni koliko ti je godina a ja kažem 38 tada bilo a ona onako nonšalatno a imaššššš ti vremena još na pretek za još bar 3 djece.

----------


## linalena

Uff današnji dan
prvo folikulometrija, endometrij super (niš nisam papala ni uzimala)
kaže drB žal ga ne iskoristiti
al drT se ne sviđa neki kak je rekla ćupavi folikul
i ostavili me da malo čekam (8-9) da se dogovore dal danas bude odmrzavanje i oplodnja
i nakraju da, bilo, ajd sada mužu da hitno dođe
I biologica mi rekla da ak će biti okej embriji da će me staviti na , no kak se sada to zove
ono protiv trombofilije
i tak, sutra zovem da vidimo kaj će bit

Svima velka pusa

----------


## sara38

Zlatta, Rozalija, curke pa mi smo komadi u najboljim godinama. Eto, ja radim tulum za 40-i rođendan za tri tjedna, pozvane ste  :Wink: 
Linalena :Heart:

----------


## mare41

linalena, otkud sad fragmin? zato jer ti računaju krio u postupke? svašta, al neće ti smetati, držimo fige da ispadne dobro.

----------


## linalena

da, jer sam imala 3 transfera
i rekla mi biologica da joj je žao jer su imali gužvu pa sam joj promakla, inače bi ranije rekla da napravim te pretrage za trombofiliju

----------


## mare41

linalena, sek. transfer se ne računa....al dobro je da idete vani u normalni postupak ako ovo ne upali (iako ekipa koja dolazi smatra da će se zakon brzo izmijeniti, al živi bili...)

----------


## ina33

*Zlatta*, jako jako rijetko, mislim, znam ih par, ali stvarno ono totalno sporadično, ravno čudu, a ovo što rozalija spominje - ovo u 47-moj to se ne računa, bitno je od koliko godina stare stanice je embrij nastao, nevažno jel' vraćen u ženinoj 47.-moj, 51-voj ili kako već koja zemlja ima dobno ograničenje, to je maltene isto kao i donirani... ono mogla je ići na iVF u 23.-oj i ići po smrzliće u 47.-moj, to bi bio embrij 23.-godišnje žene i ne bi ni išla na down probire i ostalo. 

Iz te perspektive, bravo, *linalena*, na odluci za Prag  :Smile: ! Posebno zamrznute js su ono krajnja besmislenost u ovoj dobnoj skupini, kao i oplodnja 3js... osim da se dogodi the Čudo, što svi uvijek želimo, ali niko na to ne bi trebao računati.

*Sela*, čestitam  :Smile: !!!!

----------


## ina33

Iskreno, linalena, ja ti ovaj cijeli IVF - od stimulacije, preko oplodnje 3 js, ostalo zamrzavanje, ne bih uopće računala kao "normalan IVF pokušaj", tj. kao IVF uopće, a kamoli da bi to trigeriralno neko trombofilijsko raspitivanje, ali ajde de, napravi što se može u RH zdravstvu, kad ne može normalan IVF, nek se onda bar odradi to što je, više-manje, pa i ako nemaš neke posebne indikacije (a tri transfera, od čega niti jedan odrađen optimalno na način da se oplode sve js pa vrate najbolje, nisu nikakva indikacija), dostupno. Transfere od zamrznutih JS ne bih uopće računala.

----------


## tiki_a

> sara, da bar možemo ostati prirodno trudne ili bolje rečeno da bar imamo dovoljno godina ispred sebe da to pokušavamo...
> ja ustvari ni neznam da li je ikoja u 43-oj i  naviše ostala trudna ivf-om?


MonaLisa u 43-ćoj, iva_luca u ...hm...44-toj, Lidali prirodno U 44-toj nakon IVF/ICSI u 40-toj...

----------


## Mojca

> MonaLisa u 43-ćoj, iva_luca u ...hm...44-toj, Lidali prirodno U 44-toj nakon IVF/ICSI u 40-toj...


Shanti u 44, prirodno  :Heart:  nakon svega i svačega. 
Kći od A. Dedića, u kojoj ono? Isto 48, uspio IVF.
Moju frendicu mama rodlila u 48... mislili su da je tumor. Istina, četvrto dijete, ali svejedno. 
Svekar mi priča o kolegici koja je u 52. prirodno ostala trudna, mislila da je u menopauzi... kad ono, beba se uzlupala, tek je onda shvatila.

----------


## ina33

Da, na prste jedne ruke se broje. U pokušajima ih je bilo dosta, ne brojim sve cure s topica 39+. Zaključujem - sporadično, nikako pravilo, prije teška iznimka, čudo koje uspije samo rijetkima.

----------


## ina33

> Kći od A. Dedića, u kojoj ono? Isto 48, uspio IVF.


Za ove poznate mislim da su bile donacije, pogotovo blizanačke trudnoće u kasnoj dobi ali ko će to objavit Storyju i dr. medijima, pogotovo kad ti je život pod lupom, kao i ove stranjske poznate - Kućanicu, ženu od J. Travolte isto u 48.-moj....

----------


## tiki_a

> Moram se pohvalit da sam sinoć bila kod mog ginekologa i napravila cervikalne briseve, papa, toksoplazmoza, dobila uputnicu za FSH, LH, PRL, TESTOSTERON, E2, hor. štitnj. i sve ostalo što dugo nisam kontrolirala. I na kraju pogleda mene dr. i na utz. kad ono 2 velika folikula u prirodnom ciklusu (14dc), oba na desnom jajniku, endometrij 10.... (Eh da su mi ih mogli ispunktirati ili da mogu prirodno ostati trudna......)


sara38, ti se znači spremaš na nešto ozbiljno  :Klap: ! ... Ili je samo tulum u pitanju  :Grin:

----------


## Mojca

> Da, na prste jedne ruke se broje. U pokušajima ih je bilo dosta, ne brojim sve cure s topica 39+. Zaključujem - sporadično, nikako pravilo, prije teška iznimka, čudo koje uspije samo rijetkima.


Ma da, da je pravilo ne bi mi sad o tome pisali...  :Smile:  
Ali, svejedno volim čuda.  :Smile:

----------


## ina33

O čudu imam dvostruki stav - i inspirajuće je, ali i blokirajuće. To jest, ovo je moj stav o čudima - super, genijalno što postoje, daj Bože što više, ali prema čudima, u stvari, ne ravnam svoja očekivanja... ne bi trebala ni svoj hodogram, ali s tim se još mučim. To jest, ne računam, evo, da će zakačit baš mene. Tako da su mi, u stvari, relativno irelevantna, osim kao lijepa vijest i zanimljivost, naravno da su sveformirajuća za onog kome se dogode. 

Opet, to je moja glava, neko će ići za Čudom i dostići ga, against the odds.

Neko će se baš zato i otkačit ili preusmjerit napore.

I to je OK. I drago mi je da možemo otvoreno ovim stvarima, o vjeri i sumnji u Čudo, jer i jedno i drugo je potrebno i nosi vrijednost. I jedino tako možemo mic-po-mic tesat i svoj put.

----------


## Mojca

Slažem se Ina... čudo je možda samo drugi naziv za ono što se zove statistička vjerovatnost. 
Ali, znaš mene, plutam negdje između sna i jave, između neba i mora, zemlja mi je najčešće daleko... pa volim to zvati čudima. I romantično vjerujem u njih. I ne posustajem kad su cure iz ovog kluba u pitanju.

----------


## Hakya

Citam vase postove u ovoj grupi vec neko vrijeme, mislila sam dal da se javim jer je ovo kub 39+ a ja sam eto jednom nogom vec u 39. 
Ovo mi je drugi IVF, u petak idem po svoje mrvice, nadam se najboljemu što zelim i svima vama od :Heart: 
Jako puno cura znam koje su ostale trudne u kasnim 30-ima i u 40-ima. Jedna moja poznanica rodila je u 45 curicu nedavno prirodno je zatrudnila i sve je ok.
Ja vjerujem u cuda :Zaljubljen:

----------


## Inesz

U Hrvatskoj godišnje rodi oko 1000 žena od 40-45 godina. U dobnoj skupini od 35-39 rodi svake godine oko 5000 žena.(Izvor Hrvatski zavod za javno zdravstvo)

----------


## ina33

Oni nemaju info koliko od toga je IVF, koliko od IVF-a je donirana stanica, a koliko je FET. Ja sam rodila u 38.-moj, od embrija koji je nastao u mojoj... mislim 36.-toj. Ubrojila bi se u "trudnice u 38.-moj". Toliko je to neprecizno. Imaju samo podatak o starosti rotkinja. To je isto kao da se Mile hvali s IVF trudnoćama en general, bez navođenja koliko ih je ostvareno vani, i uz njegov sideline da sigurno malo... jer imamo predivan zakon. Opet, ne vjerujem niti baš da je 1000 IVF + donirana stanica. Ali, bilo bi interesentno koliko od njih je prvorotka, i koliko od njih s issuem liječenja neplodnosti.

----------


## ina33

I drugorotke i žene bez neke prethodne anamneze liječenja su mi druga kategorija od IVF 39+ ekipe.

----------


## zlatta

> I drugorotke i žene bez neke prethodne anamneze liječenja su mi druga kategorija od IVF 39+ ekipe.


Upravo to, one su druga kategorija.

statistički uspjeh ivf-a nakon što navršimo 42.g. me kopka zato što mi dr.L. rekao da ne gubim vrijeme dok sam još u toj skupini jer kada "proslavimo" 43.rođendan ide teško....kaže da ima "jednu ili nijednu takvu ivf trudnoću GODIŠNJE" ...   

jedino što znam da, što bi rekla tikica: dok ova koka nosi jaja biti će uporna...  bez opterećenja...    :Cool:  

a što se tiče onog podatka da ima 1000 poroda žena od 40 do 45 godina: VELIKA je razlika u tim godinama i vjerojatno je velika većina tih trudnoća od 40 i 41godišnjih žena.. 

ali dok nosimo jaja, hobi su mi ivf postupci....živaca imam...

----------


## ina33

I u MB-u kažu sporadično. Blizanaca preko 41 mislim samo donirani ciklus. Dakle, ovo je ipak posebna populacija unutar te, ionako po dobi "izazovne" 40-45 skupine.

----------


## sara38

> sara38, ti se znači spremaš na nešto ozbiljno ! ... Ili je samo tulum u pitanju


Tiki, a kad sam ja bila neozbiljna  :Rolling Eyes:   :Kiss:

----------


## tiki_a

He he sara38  :Smile:  I nek' bude do kraja ozbiljno!! Sretno~~~~~
...
A ja ova naša 43+ čuda koristim kao opravdanje da sam još uvijek tu. Nije mi od koristi, ali kad IVF s godinama stvarno nekima (pa i meni) postaje hobi (zlatta  :Heart: ). Jedino zasmeta što će kao netko pomisliti pa gledaj nju, što više radi na tom području. Iako realna do kraja, ne volim ispasti neznalica, a opet da čovjek stalno nekom objašnjama "pa svjesna sam da su mi šanse mikronske, ali ipak...". Eto to me najviše zamara u cijeloj priči, i zato zavidim curama koje više vjeruju u to da se ta naša čuda mnogima događaju i koje nekako imaju više vjere u sebe (u smislu pa što koga briga za moj hobi)...

----------


## Mimek

> Upravo to, one su druga kategorija.
> 
> statistički uspjeh ivf-a nakon što navršimo 42.g. me kopka zato što mi dr.L. rekao da ne gubim vrijeme dok sam još u toj skupini jer kada "proslavimo" 43.rođendan ide teško....kaže da ima "jednu ili nijednu takvu ivf trudnoću GODIŠNJE" ...   
> 
> jedino što znam da, što bi rekla tikica: dok ova koka nosi jaja biti će uporna...  bez opterećenja...    
> 
> a što se tiče onog podatka da ima 1000 poroda žena od 40 do 45 godina: VELIKA je razlika u tim godinama i vjerojatno je velika većina tih trudnoća od 40 i 41godišnjih žena.. 
> 
> ali dok nosimo jaja, hobi su mi ivf postupci....živaca imam...


ha,ha meni je govorio nijednu! 

tiki_a malo ih pomisli da ti nije mjesto u ordinaciji... svako je fokusiran na sebe i svoju priču. Ne opterećuj se njima, samo ti budi uporna, to je tvoje pravo i ne pišu ti godine na čelu. Reci da imaš 35  :Wink:

----------


## kokos

> ...
> A ja ova naša 43+ čuda koristim kao opravdanje da sam još uvijek tu. Nije mi od koristi, ali kad IVF s godinama stvarno nekima (pa i meni) postaje hobi (zlatta ). Jedino zasmeta što će kao netko pomisliti pa gledaj nju, što više radi na tom području. Iako realna do kraja, ne volim ispasti neznalica, a opet da čovjek stalno nekom objašnjama "pa svjesna sam da su mi šanse mikronske, ali ipak...". Eto to me najviše zamara u cijeloj priči, i zato zavidim curama koje više vjeruju u to da se ta naša čuda mnogima događaju i koje nekako imaju više vjere u sebe (u smislu pa što koga briga za moj hobi)...


Potpuno te razumijem, naime, i ja sam još uvijek tu... i više se borim sa vlastitim kompleksom nego što stvarno nailazim na neodobravanja. Srećom. Hobi je dobra riječ, makar bih za sebe prije rekla da sam ovisna o nadi i stalno izmišljam neke razloge da ju opravdam. I veseli me, dokle god ide.
Poznajem 3 žene koje su rodile sa 46 i 47, ali prirodno (bez prethodnih dijagnoza). A o uspješnim MPO pstupcima 45+ sam samo čula, pa ih nebi spominjala.

----------


## tiki_a

kokos, i kod mene je isto, nije u okolini problem. I zato od sada govorim 35!  :Grin: 
Hakya dobro došla u klub i nadam se da će uskoro biti veselo!

----------


## linalena

Ja u krio-postupku dobila blasticu , ja ću se odvaliti  :Laughing: 
dobila Fraksiparin

----------


## mare41

linalena, vidjet ćeš kad ti Prag ne bude ni trebao.

----------


## linalena

heh vidli bumo

meni svakim postupkom sve bolji embriji, hmm ne znam kaj da mislim

----------


## Inesz

Linalena, pa ovo su sjajne vijesti!
Nadam se da ćete u Prag samo turistički! :Very Happy:

----------


## Mojca

Linalena, ovo je fakat genijalno!  :Laughing:  
Držim fige da blastica-junačica... ma znaš sve!  :Smile:  
 :Heart:

----------


## tiki_a

Oooopa linalena  :Very Happy: 
Mojca  :Heart:

----------


## linalena

Mojca još malo  :Smile:

----------


## Lutkica

Linalena, puno srece, da ovo bude bingo :Smile: 
Ja cu opet pokusati u Mb, idem na konsultacije 19. oktobra, pa da vidim kad mogu na stimulaciju...
Drage cure, sinoc citam na jednom bh forumu, curi kojoj je radjen ICSI u Sarajevu, na 12 dnt beta je 0,28...15 dnt beta 0,68 i dr joj produzava terapiju injekcijama progesterona i strogo mirovanje...pa stvarno kakvi su to dr i kako mogu produzavati agoniju nekome...
Zato moramo traziti pomoc izvan Sa, i progovoriti o ovakvim besmislenostima..
Pozdrav svima..

----------


## tiki_a

Lutkica, drago mi je da ponovo krećeš u postupak. Da li to znači da ćeš brzo biti na redu nakon 19-tog oktobra? ...Da, tako niska beta i to ponovljena, baš svašta, a rade taj posao, za ne povjerovati - zapravo daju ženama lažnu nadu, ono dajemo sve od sebe, a zapravo...

----------


## LittleBirdie

slučajno naiđoh na ovu temu pa se unaprijed izvinjavam što ću malo OT jer curu poznajem.

*lutkice*, vrijednosti bete u njenom labu su malo drugačije. to bi zapravo bilo 2,8 i dva dana poslije 6,8. a sve iznad pet računaju kao pozitivno.

----------


## Charlie

Linalena sretno ~~~~~~

----------


## Lutkica

LitlleBirdie, ja sam u tom istom labu 14 dnt imala betu 1,2 i dobila normalno...niko nije ni pominjao trudnocu....
Tiki, znacu sve poslije konsultacija, valjda treba proci 4-6 mjeseci za ponovni postupak....

----------


## zlatta

linalena, lutkica sretno!

zna li netko što je s promjenom zakona? u pet. je trebalo biti glasovanje ali nigdje ništa nisam našla?

----------


## Inesz

zlatta, o promjeni zakona nije se glasalo jer su zastupnici većinske oporbene stranke napustili sabornicu radi nekog drugog zakona, pa nije bilo kvoruma. vjerojatno ovaj petak će glasanje o promjeni zakona biti na dnevnom redu.

----------


## zlatta

Inesz, hvala na odgovoru, a evo sada slušam da oporba će i sutra bojkotirati glasovanje...  :Sad:

----------


## taca70

Zlatta, ti znaš na koga se te promjene odnose? Imamo li mi u ovom klubu neke koristi od toga?

----------


## ina33

*Taca*, ovaj klub, barem onaj dio kluba koji producira više od 3 js, je upravo targetirana skupina koja bi od toga imala the koristi, čisto teoretski ako gledamo - mogli bi im oplodit sve js, a ne zamrzavat viškove js pa radit sekundarni IVF.

----------


## mare41

ina, kužimo na šta je taca mislila, jedino linalena dobije više od 3 js.

----------


## taca70

Ina33, imas tu info iz nekog izvora ili si nekako zaključila iz prijedloga zakona?

----------


## ina33

Kako misliš? Pa to smo svi analizirali i zaključili? Predlaže se ukidanje zabrane ograničenja oplodnje 3 js za teške slučajeve, "parove koji nemaju stanica" - i takve neke nebuloze od wordinga su bile po novinama, ali smisao je taj - ukidanje zabrane ograničenja oplodnje samo 3 js za "teške slučajeve". Ono o čemu "struka" već kao govori i najavljuje valjda od donošenja zakona.

----------


## ina33

Plus, predviđali smo scenarij da će sad SDP to blokirat u stilu, jok, nećemo se igrat sad mi. Plus uletio Šeks sa štangom. Opet, upitno je koliko je to pomoć za teške parove... znaš moj "poslovični optimizam". Ostaje bottomline loš zakon za populaciju kojoj IVF stvarno može pomoći i di ima najviše smisla - a to su ovi koji ipak nisu teški slučajevi. Kojeg SDP najavljuje da će mijenjat...

----------


## mare41

> Zlatta, ti znaš na koga se te promjene odnose? Imamo li mi u ovom klubu neke koristi od toga?


mene i dalje zanima ko od nas dobije više od 3 js

----------


## taca70

Ako je sve tako jasno čudi me što mi nitko na ovoj temi http://forum.roda.hr/threads/68481-e...skim-izmjenama
nije znao dati odgovor na moje prilično jednostavno pitanje, čak ni BHany niti kasnije moj MPO-vac. Kako se može žena koja dobije tojiko js da joj ostane i za zamrzavanje tretirati kao pacijent s nedostatkom js a u prijedlogu nigdje nema ni spomena nekih starosnih granica? Ako i izglasaju izmjene vjerojatno ćemo prije dočekati novu vlast nego pravilnik kojim će se te izmjene urediti.

----------


## ina33

Ne puno. U dobi preko 39: Mojca, AuroraBlu, ja, moja prijateljica od 43 godine imala je 4 js, s FSH-om 13, Inesz, Linalena (ako ide na sekunderne postupke na SD-u). Nisam baš pozorno dalje pratila. Opet, sve je to upitno, kolika je to pomoć jer slijede pitanja kvalitete, tu se skroz slažem. Zato i ne pišu ljudi "užasss", grozno, vrag odnija sad i SDP, šteta što to nije prošlo. Valjda :/.

----------


## ina33

> Ako je sve tako jasno čudi me što mi nitko na ovoj temi http://forum.roda.hr/threads/68481-e...skim-izmjenama
> nije znao dati odgovor na moje prilično jednostavno pitanje, čak ni BHany niti kasnije moj MPO-vac. Kako se može žena koja dobije tojiko js da joj ostane i za zamrzavanje tretirati kao pacijent s nedostatkom js a u prijedlogu nigdje nema ni spomena nekih starosnih granica? Ako i izglasaju izmjene vjerojatno ćemo prije dočekati novu vlast nego pravilnik kojim će se te izmjene urediti.


Zato što ti, taco, razmišljaš razumski i logički i doslovno. A zakon pišu, očito, ljudi koji teško smisle suvislu stvar. I on će bit podložan tumačenjima. A mislim da će tumačenja ići na stranu - oplođivat ćemo sve js onima koje mi procijenimo kao teže slučajeve. 

Jednako kao što u starom the Zakonu izrijekom nije spomenuta zabrana zamrzavanja embrija. Nego tumače. A mi se tu "pjenimo" ajme... kako mogu... pa piše ovako, piše onako. I držimo se slova zakona... koji je totalno nelogičan i sulud.

Mislim da se tu ide ono... što se lijepo kaže... "koja je intencija zakonodavca".

----------


## ina33

Mislim, skroz si u pravu. Jer nije logično, ali to je na prvu odmah jasno, što uopće u IVF-u s vl. stanicama, strogo uzevši, radi neko s "nedostatkom spolnih stanica". Strogo uzevši i doslovno, to znači da neko NEMA spolnih stanica. Ni jednu. Manjak bi bila logičnija riječ. Zar ne? Tako da se na doslovnom tumačenju nisam zadržavala. Na doslovno tumačenje odgovor može bit samo - ne znam.

Tako da sam ja odmah preskočila doslovno značenje i išla za time koja je intencija.

Naravno da će rezultat i tih izmjena, ako uopće prođu, bit samo sivilo.

Sve je to bezveze, u stvari.

----------


## ina33

Opet, ako natežemo značenje riječi "nedostatak", on može obuhvatiti i kvalitetni nedostatak, tj. nedostatak kvalitete. Samo su "zaboravili" ubacit kao taj pridjev. Recimo.

Zato u svkaom pravom ugovoru i zakonu prvo idu definicije - što se misli kad se kaže. Ako se želi bit jasan.

Ali, ja mislim sve skupa da intencija toga i nije da se bude jasan, nego politički korektan - i duh konzervativnog vuka zadovoljen, i pacijentska ovca cijela.

Tj. da se postojeće sivilo nastavi.

Nadam se da je sad malo jasniji moj point. Htjeli su dobit formalnu podlogu za "izlaženje težim slučajevima u susret". Samo to.

----------


## ina33

I ne može ti to tako reć tvoj MPO-ovac. Evo kako sam ja to zaključila, sad sam detaljno izanalizirala kako sam došla od wordinga "nedostatak" do ovoga. Ali, to je kod mene išlo brzinski i automatski, jer je "čitač između redaka", na žalost, već uključen... rođenjem na ovim koordinatama.... kao i za puno stvari u Hrvatskoj. Malo toga je u Hrvatskoj doslovno. Ali, to je već tema za filozofski kutak.

----------


## taca70

Ma vidjet ćemo šta će biti, samo sam mislila da si od nekog načula pojašnjenje ovog stupidnog prijedloga izmjena ejr si mi djelovala vrlo sigurno da će to biti baš tako kako pišeš a neki ljudi s kojima sam ja u kontaktu i koji su u branši nemaju blage veze nego čekaju da dobiju crno na bijelo.

----------


## ina33

> Ma vidjet ćemo šta će biti, samo sam mislila da si od nekog načula pojašnjenje ovog stupidnog prijedloga izmjena ejr si mi djelovala vrlo sigurno da će to biti baš tako kako pišeš a neki ljudi s kojima sam ja u kontaktu i koji su u branši nemaju blage veze nego čekaju da dobiju crno na bijelo.


Pa čula sam preko trećih ruka kako će to tumačit. A tako bi to tumačila i ja.

Opet, sve ti ovisi i o principu ponašanja konkretnog MPO-ovca. Neki čekaju crno na bijelo, a neki tumače. Ljudi su različiti. Rubrika - JackPot - ovisno na koga naletiš u kojoj je taj konkretni trenutno i karakternoj i objektivnoj konstelaciji zvijezda (što misli njegov šef, jel' klinika, uvjetno rečeno "SPD-ovska" il' "HDZ-ovska", kakav je njegov ravnatelj, strahuje li od promjene vlasti ili se veseli... ili mu je svejdno). Na žalost, rubrika ustaše i partizani. Veliki je, preveliki, tu još uvijek upliv politike, pogotovo u dijellu reproduktivne gine.

Opet, kad tako gledaš, život je jednostavan na način Forresta Gumpa.

Grozno... ali šta možeš na ovim meridijanima. Lako ljudima koji imaju exit. U ovome treba plivat... u tim pozadinama, ko skim. The Net.

----------


## mare41

i dalje ostaje činjenica da je ovdje više od 3 js izuzetak, mojca imala 3 js, AB možda 4

----------


## ina33

Je. Svako gleda svoje izuzetke  :Smile: . Ja trubim da su trudnoće preko 39 as such debeli izuzetak, pa me poklapaju s vjerom u čuda i statistikama Zavoda. Evo, konkretno, ja sam u 41 imala 21 js. Opet, kakve mi vajde od te količinetine, i možda bi danas imala 3 ili nijednu.

Sve je to samo "mentalna vježba". Možda bi to konkretna pomoć bila parovima s teškim spermiogramom, ako i tako tumačimo "nedostatak spolnih stanica". 

Sve skupa - fully agree. Relativno besmisleno. Ako će se primijenjivat samo na teške slučajeve. Opet, ostajemo na tumačenjima i praksi, koja su make-break. Slovo zakona je jedno. Praksa, često, nešto drugo. U anglosaksonskom pravu su pak tumačenja sve. Mi smo u ovom rimskom.. kao... institucije pravne države bla-truć.

Bottomline - ne treba pljuvat po SDP-u što, eto, sad nisu sjedili za ta poboljšanja, treba se nadat i forsat da stvarno izglasaju normalan zakon koji će ljudima stvarno i pomoći - onima kojima pomoći ima i di ima najviše smisla.

----------


## ina33

Tj. ovdje se sve vrti na onih 5-10 žena koje su, eto, u skupini 39+ uspjele... a ako nategnemo tumačenje, na identičan način kao i s ovim "iznimkama" i "poboljšanjima" za one koji imaju "nedostatak" (fakat debilni wording, kao da je to to i da crkne izvor od danas do sutra, a stanica jedna će se naći i u žene u perimenopauzi) i 5000 njih što rode od 40-45 - sudeći po Zavodu.

----------


## ina33

Još jedan ina-niz. Ja sam u 41. godini imala 21, ali u Mariboru, na full-blown stimulaciji, s 4 gonala. Žena isto u 40-tima tamo je imala 10.

Ostaje pitanje koliko bi ih 39+ hrvatske ekipe koja odrađuje postupke u RH imalo u uvjetima normalnog zakona - znači, da se ne ide na "ekonomične zakonske protokole" - ovo, malko klomifena, malko gonala - nego ono... full-blown IVF.

Plus, što treba odbit onaj sindrom "samo 3 su bile dobre", tj. politički korektno komuniciranje da se izbjegne besmislenost zamrzavanja js u dobi 39+ i makar tako pomogne ženi da se ne vrti u suludim procesima i gubi još dodatno vrijeme.

My guess is, evo, da bi sve koje imaju AMH u normalnom rangeu ipak imale barenko 10. AuroraBlu bi s AMH-om 23 ziher imala u MB-u na 4 gonala... po meni 15-tak. Ako joj je AMH još uvijek takav, a nije naglo pao, unatoč "pravilima". Dobro, treba to i zavrtit, lako je ovako reći. Ali, nema razloga da ima mali broj js u uvjetima normalnog AMH-a.

----------


## andream

> *Taca*, ovaj klub, barem onaj dio kluba koji producira više od 3 js, je upravo targetirana skupina koja bi od toga imala the koristi, čisto teoretski ako gledamo - mogli bi im oplodit sve js, a ne zamrzavat viškove js pa radit sekundarni IVF.


Ili najčešće ne zamrzavati viškove jajnih stanica kao meni sad u zadnjem postupku. Od one preostale dvije od pet  :Smile:

----------


## ina33

Znate mene... ja nezamrzavanje js u dobi od 39+, ako se stvarno o tome radi - pozdravljam kao čin milosrđa liječničkog tima prema konkretnoj pacijentici, pogotovo ako joj u sekundarnom IVF-u neće oplodit svježu js, što stvar pretvara u običan prirodnjak.

----------


## andream

Istina Ina, zato sam i napisala kad sam objavila svoju + betu da srećom nisu zamrzavali ove preostale dvije... iako se pitam bi li u slučaju FETa imali upravo te dvije... e tu bi Novi Zakon itekako pogodovao našoj populaciji, bar nešto.

----------


## linalena

Haj komadi, čitav dan zaigrana tablicom i fotografijama

Dakle, kaj se tiče ove teme, puno se toga vidi u mojem potpisu.....

Sada sam u četvrtom sekundarnom, i dosada sam imala valjda sve kombinacije
 -nisu se odmrznule
-jesu se odmrznule, ali se nisu oplodile
-jesu se omrznule, jesuu se oplodile, ali nisam završila trudna
i sada jesu se odrmznule i oplodile i to čak blastica i sada čekam

al nekad sam tak ljuta zbog tih postupaka, koliko uzaludnih UZVa, nekoliko spermiogramma badavaa. gubitak vremena, gubitak živacca.....

----------


## zlatta

linalena, sretno !

u drž.bolnici sam napokon na redu za stimulaciju i kada sam čula da će mijenjati zakon rekla sam svom mpo dr.da ću čekati dok ga ne promjene, on mi je odgovorio u šiframa u stilu da ok, neka čekam dok budem "psihički" spremna 
osim toga, i laik zna da žena s 42 godine ima slabe zalihe js...tu ne treba diploma...
naravno, ni u peti mi nije bilo da će biti ovakvi igrokazi oko izglasavanja  :Sad:  

ps:
na komifene sam dobivala tri js, pa na full stimulaciji nikada nisam niti bila - sada idem prvi puta i ne želim ovisiti o dobroj volji dr. i biologa za  frazu "samo tri kval.j.s."  ...koja nam treba ako imamo i 4 js..

----------


## miba

i mene živo zanima definicija " teških slučajeva"  i  tko bi o tome odlučivao- naravno ako do izmjene dođe...
 i još jednom linalena sretno!

----------


## bonim

drage 39+,

evo ja pocinjem s prvim ivfom, sada sam na cilestu, a slijedeci tjedan idem na decapeptyl. interesira me gdje mogu primati inekcije preko vikenda, buduci cu preko tjedna ici do vilia. Idete li na hitnu ili ciljano na VV, S.Duh i slicno. I kome se tamo javim? Ima li tko da bi privatno davao te inekcije, mene je toga zbilja strah. Hvala na odgovoru.

----------


## gričanka

*Linalena,* sretno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  :Love: 

Najdražem klubu puno  :Kiss:  i veeeliki  :Love:

----------


## ina33

> drage 39+,
> 
> evo ja pocinjem s prvim ivfom, sada sam na cilestu, a slijedeci tjedan idem na decapeptyl. interesira me gdje mogu primati inekcije preko vikenda, buduci cu preko tjedna ici do vilia. Idete li na hitnu ili ciljano na VV, S.Duh i slicno. I kome se tamo javim? Ima li tko da bi privatno davao te inekcije, mene je toga zbilja strah. Hvala na odgovoru.


Moj iskreni savjet bi ti bio da se naučiš sama bost, bilo je već problema s davanjem tih injekcija po hitnima (neće ako si u Mb-u postupku, faliju dat - subkutano daju intramuskularno itd. - barem po pričama s foruma).

Najjednostavnije ti je da decapeptyl sama sebe ubodeš u trbuh, ide subukutano, ne možeš fulat - ide ispod pupka, samo se odčepi, ništa se ne miska, a trebaš to svaki dan valjda 15-tak dana i više uzimat. 

Najjednostavnije bi ti bilo proguglaj po netu kako se to daje, ima i ovdje linkova.

Kako VV u pravilu ne radi s decapeptylima, pretpostavljam da si na SD-u ili u Mariboru. Ako si u MB-u ili privatno, mogu te otpilit samo takvo, a mogu mislit kako će bit "oduševljeni" ako im, pogotovo ako si u pacijentima opterećenom ZG-u, dođeš u hitnu među ove polomljene... i ozbiljno bolesne, od kojih možeš još nešto i pokupit.

Ako te baš toliko, toliko strah, možeš pokušati nazvati Medeor - proguglaj - i vidit može li se s njima kakav deal napravit.

Ali, iz iskustva - to ti je besmisleno i većina se sama bode, a neka ti 1. injekciju pokažu u klinici ili neko od cura.

Dakle, ako ćeš molit pomoć hitne i ostalo, nikako se nemoj pouzdat pa ono znaju oni dat injekciju, nego provjerite prvo uputu i naglasite im di se daje.

Plus, slijede ti, nakon decapeptyla, gonali ili što već imaš, itd. Ako nisi na VV-u ili SD-u ili negdje državno, bit će ti ozbiljan problem 20 dana da te neko pika s ovim ili onim, za nikakve pare, iz usluge.

----------


## ina33

A decapeptyl ti, barem u MB-u, mora imat maksimalno odstupanje od pola sata (znači, nemoš' čekat red na hitnoj sat-dva da te ubodu) itd. 

Plus, ključna stvar ti je štoperica - ovitrelle (ide u trbuh, subkutano) ili choragon (ide u debelo meso) to ti NE SMIJU ZEZNUT, AKO TO ZEZNU, ODE POSTUPAK. 

Evo ti linka iz MB-a što ide subkutano, a što intramuskularno. Preuzmi brigu i odgovornost za pikanje, jer ako se prepustiš sustavu (pogotovo ako si kod privatnika ili vani), može bit belaja u njihovom "izlaženju ti u susret", u uvjetima gužvi po hitnoj.

Evo ti linka:

http://www.neplodnost.info/ziva/port...50711191023244

Posebno je bitno da ti ove koje idu intramuskularno budu ubodene u pravi dio guze - guzu podijeliš na četri kvadranta, gornji u još četri, pa u najgornji - to si ne možeš sama dat, tu ti mora neko drugi... ako ćeš se tu bost. Tu ti ide choragon štoperica. U pravilu je to muž. Ili se organiziraj makar samo za tu.

Ove ostale (gonal, menopur, cetrotide, decapeptyl, štoperica ovitrelle) idu ispod pupka, možeš sama ili muž. Plus, ako si u Mariboru možeš doći u situaciju da ti je štoperica u tri ili četri ujutro, ako si negdje po bolnicama našima onda u 23 h navečer - VV pacijenti su u pravilu išli gore kod šećeraša (prije barem).

Vidim sad da sam preskočila i da si u Viliju - neka te sestre nauče, to je stvarno piece of cake.

----------


## bonim

draga ina33 puno ti hvala na odgovoru, super ste, forum je super..
ja sam dogovorila na viliu da mi oni davaju preko tjedna decapeptyl i njega uzimam samo do vjestice cca 7x. nakon toga idem na gonal i pregled 8dc, a vjerovatno nastavak sa cetrotidama...
budem vidjela sa sestrama da obuce muza, bude on to 'ulovio', i ja mislim da to po hitnima ne bi islo pogotovo sada kada pocnu gripe i viroze..samo ne znam kako na viliu i kada davaju stopericu, nisam jos pitala, vjerovatno ne rade vikend...ako ima koja cura jos s vilia dobrodosla je sa savjetima...

----------


## mare41

bonim, slobodno ti reci doktoru sve što si nam sad pisala, sve ćeš se s njima dogovoriti, a vikendom isto znaju raditi postupke, tako da nek vam pokažu šta i kako trebaet. Ako dobiješ štopericu koja ide u guzu-vidjet ćeš isto s njima šta i kako.

----------


## taca70

bonim, dobro nam dosla. Znaci u Viliju si u postupku? Ajd daj nam malo vise informacija o dg i dosadasnjem lijecenju. Vidim da si u protokolu agonist/antagonist sto mi je vrlo interesantno jer mislim da do sada nije prakticiran kod nas. Barem se ne sjecam te kombinacije u klubu 39+ ali znam da dr.Sher promovira bas taj protokol. Jako me intresira kako ces odreagirati.

----------


## mare41

up to date: http://www.independent.co.uk/news/sc...e-2372018.html

----------


## ina33

Baš lijepo da si ovo linkala. Po ovome, i "savršeno plodne žene od 38" (iako je to samo po sebi contradictio in adjecto), ali ajde... barem one za koje se ne zna koliko problema točno imaju, osim dobi, nisu kandidati za zamrzavanje. Znači, cijeli ovaj klub bi iz zamrzavanje js excercisea trebao bit izuzet, a to se primjenjivat samo na ovima ispod 30, ako dobro čitam članak.

----------


## mare41

Točno tako, ja bi rekla da ovdje niko osim linalene nije zamrzavao, onaj višak je bio "nisu bile dovoljno dobre za zamrznut". Samo granica nije under 30, nego mid-39`s.

----------


## ina33

Ajde, dobro, onda su prema većini kluba merciful, tj. prema onom podskupu 39+ koji ima više od 3 js, a koji više niti ne možemo baš skužit koliki je kad se ide na blage protokole, i taj know-how isto lagano propada, ali po AMH-u bi se nešto možda moglo zaključit, iako se protokol "normalan IVF, ono s po 4 ampule" na "hrvatskim" jajnicima 39+ koji rade postupak u Hrvatskoj više niti ne vrte.

----------


## bonim

FSH je 10, LH 9, TSH 3,5
pocela sa euthyrox 25mg, a protokol je cilest prije stimulacije, deca do menge 7x, Gonal od 2dc ukupno 30 amp, i 3-4 amp cetrotide. 
nakon toga utrici.
Inace je dg idiopati, prije godinu smo imali missed u 7om tjednu, oboje '70godiste, odradila sam propuhivanje, progesteron 21.dc je ok, suprug je ok.
eto kaj vise da velim, malo su mi teske ove cilest, kao da mi fali estrogena, skroz mi je koza suha, bole kosti, ne spavam - jeli to ok? uzimam folic+ i kalcij.Imala sam i probojno krvarenje, ali je trajalo samo dan.
mogu li sto uzeti kao dodatak ili da izdrzim jos tjedan dana...

----------


## bonim

i zaboravih napisati AMH je 3.8 pmol/L, a broj antralnih je bio 5, prolaktin uredan.

----------


## ina33

Bonim, na tvoju dob ne možeš više reći idiopati - problem je upravo ženska dob uslijed koje opada kvaliteta jajnih stanica, što se vidi i preko hormona (graničnog FSH-a) i preko AMH-a koji je snižen, opet, sve, što bi se reklo "sukladno dobi i anamnezi". Muška dob - relativno nevažna. Za ovo pitanje drugo ti ne znam odgovor pa ću ti reći - izdrži. I meni su jako teško padale antibebi, osjećala sam se umorno i bez snage (uzimala svojedobno yasmine isto kao pripremu za postupak). Sretno!

----------


## a72

Drage moje cure , dosla sam vas pozdraviti ,pozeliti srecu i ostvarenje sna svakoj, i jos nesto...voljela bih cuti za forumasicu *lilium*. pamtim je kao jako spremnu pomci svima , pogotovo oko teskih pitanja imunologije, dugo se ne javlja, a bas mi se nesto mota po glavi. znate li sta je sa njom, kako je itd?

----------


## linalena

Sada kada malo čitam sve te protokole uočila sam da cetrotida daju manje 1-3 ja sam ih sada u zadnjem primila 5, sjećam se da se i sestra iznenadila ali tako je dr naređivao
Dal bi to mogao biti razlog za  "svega" 6 stanica??? Znam da sam vjerojatno bezobrazna govoreći o mojem očigledno još velikom broju js kada se većina cura bori da dobije ikoju. 
Ali što je inače razlog smanjenja broja js??? Čitala sam jednom da je nekada dobro da je žena bila dio života na kontracepciji jer je na taj način "čuvala" js, ja npr nisam nikada bila na kontracepciji (do sada pripreme postupka). Ja nisam vadila AMH, tu mi nedaju prek socijalnog tak da čekam Prag

----------


## linalena

a72 isprazni inbox

----------


## kiara79

linalena,teorija bila sam na anti-baby pa imam rezervu js i ne drži vodu..to je definitivno zabluda..

----------


## ina33

Zabluda, potvrđena od strane profesora u Mariboru - to s antibebi i očuvanjem rezerve na taj način.

----------


## ina33

> Sada kada malo čitam sve te protokole uočila sam da cetrotida daju manje 1-3 ja sam ih sada u zadnjem primila 5, sjećam se da se i sestra iznenadila ali tako je dr naređivao
> Dal bi to mogao biti razlog za "svega" 6 stanica??? Znam da sam vjerojatno bezobrazna govoreći o mojem očigledno još velikom broju js kada se većina cura bori da dobije ikoju. 
> Ali što je inače razlog smanjenja broja js??? Čitala sam jednom da je nekada dobro da je žena bila dio života na kontracepciji jer je na taj način "čuvala" js, ja npr nisam nikada bila na kontracepciji (do sada pripreme postupka). Ja nisam vadila AMH, tu mi nedaju prek socijalnog tak da čekam Prag


Smanjenje broja stanica može bit i uslijed protoka vremena, uslijed protokola, ko bi znao. Opet, ako ovo s 19 stanica imala na 5-ti dan 4-stanične (jel' to moguće, ili ti krivo potpis čitam), onda su te bile koma, a bolje su ti ove koje si dobila s cetrotideom i kojih je bilo 6 i koje su na 5-ti dan bile morule, to je nekako normalno.

----------


## linalena

dobro čitaš, dobro

stvar je zapravo da ne samo da sa godinama imamo manje stanica nego su ostale i one nekvalitetnije????
ali onda opet kako promjena stumulacije "popravi" kvalitetu????

pretpostavljam da je od tih 19 veći dio bio nezreo pa je u tome njihova nekvaliteta, tada sam imala samo 1 gonal više nego drugi put, 
 joj al sada mi se neda gledati u papire koje dane je bila punkcija ali nekako mi se čini da isti dc 

od te prve tranše sam u zadnjem/trećem krio postupku imala još najbolje, 3dan 6st i rezultat biokemijska

----------


## spodoba

> dobro čitaš, dobro
> 
> stvar je zapravo da ne samo da sa godinama imamo manje stanica nego su ostale i one nekvalitetnije????
> ali onda opet kako promjena stumulacije "popravi" kvalitetu????
> 
> pretpostavljam da je od tih 19 veći dio bio nezreo pa je u tome njihova nekvaliteta, tada sam imala samo 1 gonal više nego drugi put, 
>  joj al sada mi se neda gledati u papire koje dane je bila punkcija ali nekako mi se čini da isti dc 
> 
> od te prve tranše sam u zadnjem/trećem krio postupku imala još najbolje, 3dan 6st i rezultat biokemijska


ako reproduktivci polaze od toga da su u zena 39+ cak 70% ili vise JS kromosomski lose, tu koliko kuzim niti jedan protokol ne moze uciniti puno..dakle stvar srece..jel  :Embarassed: 
sudeci po tvojim postupcima i dosta dobroj stopi fertilizacije, ti ocigledno i nemas tako lose JS..ne znam jesi li razmisljala o muskom faktoru? prica se o protokolima i JS, ali ti imas i muski faktor kao problem..?  :Mad:

----------


## linalena

Zato i planiramo ići u Prag, zbog onoga PICSIja a i oplodnje svih
trebala bi muža poslati na kariogram, ipak je kod njega to sve zbrčkano 
čak mu je jedan urolog spominjao da ima joj sada se nemrem sjetiti kak se zove, neki genski poremećaj (on je to vidio po njegovom tijelu, neš mala brada, visoki bokovi)
al kasnije je bio kod androloga na VV i ovaj to nije zaključio jer su mu hormoni uredu, glavni problem varikokela a i mumps kada je bio klinac

mi milsili da se spermio popravio s OAT na OA a onda saznam da na mojoj klinici terato niti na gledaju pa ga zato ni nema u dijagnozi (ak sam dobro zapamtila objašnjenje cura); čak mu to nemam ni srce reći, on to zapravo poprilično teško proživljava

----------


## sweety

*Linalena*, pošalji TM na kariogram.
Istina da varikokela i mumps ostavljaju primarno lošu sliku, ali da ne bi bilo da se iza velike primarne slike ne skriva neka posve druga kvaka...?
Ne bi bilo loše napravit kariogram prije odlaska gore, da imate čistu sliku, pa kad već budete tamo, da ako treba (a nadam se da ne), da odradite PGD.

----------


## linalena

već sam ja pitala soc.ginicu ali nam neće dati nikakvu uputnicu bez papira od specijalista

hmm zapravo tko daje te uputnice, jel to jedna ili dvije

----------


## sweety

Daje ginić. Kod mene tako ide.

Možda mu možeš prodat priču da si se čula sa njima bla bla pa da su rekli da bi trebala imati bla bla...
*S obzirom na tvoju anamnezu, morao bi ti dati.*

Uglavnom uvjek njih možeš tamo pitat da ti napišu preporuku na papir kad budeš tamo otišla.

----------


## sweety

Mene to isto izluđuje. Na SD ne traže nikakvu dijagnostiku, ne pišu na papir ništa, i onda ovaj moj ginić neće dati ni uputnicu ni recept, ako specijalisti nisu ništa napisali, a oni neće napisat jer oni ne rade taj dio posla.  :Evil or Very Mad: 
I tako u krug.
Ona ja malo zaglumatam, pritisnem, naglasim anamnezu i činjenice i dobijem što hoću.  :Evil or Very Mad: 

Na žalost do sad sve što sam tražila upikla sam ko prstom u g****.

----------


## linalena

uff da, čak mi je jedna forumašica predložila da na papir sa SDa sama dopišem pretrage :Laughing: 
al khm kada ja ne znam ni kak se to piše

ima ko pa da prepišem  :Laughing:  :Cool:

----------


## sweety

Jedino kariogram nisam radila, pa ti ne mogu dati da prepišeš  :Grin: 

Ali, jednu skupinu pretraga, što sam dobila od jedne forumašice, napisala sam na papir, kao šalabahter, i odnijela giniću i on je sa tog mog papirića prepisivao na uputnicu  :Grin:  :Laughing:

----------


## sweety

*Linalena*, mislim da ti treba dati uputnicu za savjetovanje kod genetičara, pa genetičar da svoju internu uputnicu za vadit krv u labosu.

Ali neka napiše neko ko je radio kako točno ide.

----------


## linalena

mi smo na Rebru već radili one neke mutacije i cističnu fibrozu, al to nije kariogram jel???? googgllleeeeeee

----------


## sweety

Ne, to su ciljane genetske pretrage.
Kariogram je "slika" kromosoma.

Pa ako negdje postoji vidljiva malformacija pnda se radi ponovo kariotip, još opet ciljana genetska pretraga na to nešto...

----------


## a72

> a72 isprazni inbox


jesam  :Smile:

----------


## Nikolina-Zagreb

Neko vrijeme me nije bilo. 
Vidim da je u Klubu kao i uvijek zivo i poticajno.
Ja sam u IVF postupku u Mariboru u 11. mj. Malo si zamjeram sto nisam dovoljno angazirana. Valjda zato sto jos nisu dosli kljucni dani, imam puno god. a i MM je skeptican pa mi dodatno smanjuje nadu a i okupirana sam drugim stvarima. No, kako se priblizavaju dani, vise cu se angazirati.
Dobila sam i nalaz Anti-Mullerovog h. i ima predzadnju vrijednost. Jos mi dr V. iz Maribora nije rekao da li je prenisko za bilo sto.
Moram organizirati i davanje injekcija.
Korak po korak.
A onda, mozda mi se jos 1 posreci  :Smile:

----------


## sretna35

> Drage moje cure , dosla sam vas pozdraviti ,pozeliti srecu i ostvarenje sna svakoj, i jos nesto...voljela bih cuti za forumasicu *lilium*. pamtim je kao jako spremnu pomci svima , pogotovo oko teskih pitanja imunologije, dugo se ne javlja, a bas mi se nesto mota po glavi. znate li sta je sa njom, kako je itd?


ja sam u neposrednom kontaktu s lilium jer smo susjede, ona je dobro, ali više baš ne svraća forum, više ti mogu reći na PP ako te zanima pošalji mi PP

----------


## linalena

beta 0
poslan mail u Prag za rezervaciju hotela

sada 2 dana prejedanja a onda opet malo na DHEA, fitness, dijetu i sexxxxxxxx

----------


## tiki_a

Nikolina-Zagreb  :Heart: 

Draga linalena, žao mi je...

----------


## a72

linalina, steta...ajde imas dobar plan za dalje  :Smile:

----------


## miba

Linalena i ovdje ti šaljem :Love: 
što se kariograma tice- ja sam imala 3 uputnice- moj ginić mi dao  jednu za kariogram za mene i drugu za genetsko savjetovanje, a treću je suprugu dao njegov dr. opće prakse-kariogram za njega
inače detaljne info možeš dobiti na br.tel. 01/ 2367-625- traži sestru Marijanu-jako je ljubazna i sve će ti objasniti!  sretno!
svima dragim curama u klubu puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za sve što treba

----------


## Inesz

Linalena, žao mi je. ~~~ za dalje.

----------


## ina33

Linalena, zaboravila sam, je li tebi ono isto neki mikrocistični ili policistični jajnik u podlozi ovakve reakcije u visokoj dobi? Možda ti sad budu i na SD-u oplođivali sve, mislim da po spermiogramu i dobi, ti bi bila težak slučaj. Doduše, ko će to znat, opet, ja bi tipovala i da je praški lab bolji od SD-ovskog... Definitivno probaj i prag i čuj što ti kažu? PFC ili Pronatal ideš?

Sretno!!!

----------


## linalena

ići ćemo u PFC
najvjerojatnije u pon idem na SD ispitati sve detalje, za njih se niti ne nadam ponovnom postupku prije sljedećeg proljeća a do tada svakako Prag
Inače sam imala raspravu sa mužem, mi smo zapravo u godini dana imali 6 postupka, za svaki bar 4 folikulometrije, za svaki davanje sperme. To je 6 mjeseci, od ostalih 6 dva smo bili na kontracepciji, u jednom mi je muž imao problema sa bubrezima a ja u jednom luda zbog posla. I koliko ostaje jedva 2 da smo kao bili bezbrižni 
Tako da nećemo ići u prirodni u hr, ništa do stimulacije nadamo se pod novim okolnostima

uff još bi pisala al idemo konačno malo van, laku noć drage moje

----------


## Hakya

Linalena puno srece od :Heart:

----------


## zlatta

> Linalena puno srece od


potpisujem..   :Smile:

----------


## Snekica

Linalena, svakom treba odmor pa i vama dvoje! Uživajte malo konačno! Prag je inače, jako lijep u proljeće, znaš?! Sretno!  :Heart:

----------


## miba

pozz curke u najdražem klubu! Mi smo jučer obavili punkciju- dobili 5 js-još da bude dobar tulum :Yes:

----------


## linalena

miba ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za tulumišku i trudnoću

Cure ajde mi pliz napišite koje sve hormone bi ja trebala napraviti, da zvrcnem danas ginicu da mi napravi uputnice. Al joj kakva sam ja glupača, milsila obaviti ovaj mjesec jer mi je danas 1dc, ali kako kada se treba naručivati

----------


## sara38

*Miba* za tulum u labu ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~!
Linalena, možda te i uspiju naručiti, 3-5 dc vadiš hormone. 
Evo ja maloprije dobila moje nalaze hormona:
TSH 2.35; FT4 19.9; test. 0.779; prolaktin 218; LH 5.23; FSH 9.05; estrad. 424.6.

----------


## linalena

Sara gdej si ti vadila???
Jel ima koja klinika da se samo dođe i kaže vadite??? ono da nije privatna, pare trošim na nekaj drugo
ali vidite vi to, umjesto da na sve zaboravim bar jedan mjesec već forsiram

----------


## sara38

> Sara gdej si ti vadila???
> Jel ima koja klinika da se samo dođe i kaže vadite??? ono da nije privatna, pare trošim na nekaj drugo
> ali vidite vi to, umjesto da na sve zaboravim bar jedan mjesec već forsiram


Ja sam dobila uputnicu od prim. ginekologa i čekala 4dc i samo s uputnicom došla na riječku polikliniku vaditi krv. Ovdje nema naručivanja, nalazi gotovi za tjedan dana.

----------


## venddy

> ali vidite vi to, umjesto da na sve zaboravim bar jedan mjesec već forsiram


kako te samo kužim, to ti je ovaj 39 što udara presing, bar meni je. Ja bi najradije svaki mjesec postupala :Yes:

----------


## miba

hvala curke!
Linalena ja sam vadila hormone a da se nisam naručila, zamolila sam, s obzirom na situaciju i pošto nisam iz  Zg  izašli su mi u susret i zaista su bili jako ljubazni ,uopće nije bilo problema! :Yes:

----------


## glacova

Drage moje,želim s vama podijeliti najljepši događaj u životu! 21.10. rodila se naša Ema,teška 3,5 kg i duga 50 cm!
Ema je začeta prirodnim putem u mojoj 46. god. i rođena u 47. god. Prije toga smo prošli tri postupka  i jednu donaciju js! (nisam mislila ni da ću se više udavati :Laughing: ,a kamoli imati djecu!)
Nakon neuspjele donacije odlučila sam se okrenuti alternativi i nakon istraživanja na internetu izabrala sam stvari za koje sam  osjećala da će uroditi plodom. Nakon tri mjeseca strogog pridržavanja test je pokazao dvije crtice i od tada počinje moja životna odiseja. :Very Happy:  
Zato drage moje,ne odustajte NIKADA od svojih snova na bilo koji način,jer ja sam živi dokaz da se čuda događaju i da su ona moguća!!!
I ne vjerujte doktorima da naše jajne stanice više nisu "kvalitetne" jer na svom putu kroz trudnoću uvjerila sam se da niti sam,najstarija "prirodna" trudnica u svojoj bolnici niti su takvi slučajevi jaaaaaakoooooo rijetki!!!
Što se trudnoće tiće,nakon dobivenih rezultata amniocenteze o normalnom ženskom kardiogramu,sve ostalo se činilo samo kao nekad lakše, nekad teže preskakanje prepona do željenog cilja!
Sada polako doma savladavamo druge slatke probleme oko naše male dragocjene štruce!
Pusa svima od novopečene mame!

----------


## ina33

Čestitam  :Very Happy: !!! Neka je ovakvih priča što više  :Smile: .

----------


## andream

Glacova, uistinu osvježenje za naš klub, pa potpisujem u to ime Inu da je što više ovakvih priča. Uživajte u svakom trenutku s djevojčicom.

----------


## taca70

Glacova, čestitam prinovu i uživajte u slatkim brigama.

----------


## rozalija

> čestitam :-d!!! Neka je ovakvih priča što više .


x
:-d:-d:-d

----------


## milivoj73

čestitamo glacova  :Smile: 
uživajte svo troje...
kad bebica zaspe ajd isprazni inbox  :Smile:

----------


## venddy

Glacova čestitam od srca na curici

----------


## mare41

glacova, čestitam i ovdje!

----------


## kokos

Glacova, čestitam!
To je pre pre pre krasna vijest i hvala ti što si nam je napisala.
Shvaćam da je svaka od nas posebna, ali ovo svejedno zvuči silno ohrabrujuće.
Imas li kakav link na stranice s alternativnim pristupom poboljšanju plodnosti? Možda još kojoj pomogne!
Uživajte u tom krasnom vremenu života

----------


## sildad

Nevjerovatna, predivna i ohrabrujuća priča. Iskrene čestitke i hvala šta si je napisala.

----------


## gričanka

*Glacova*  čestitam od srca i želim sve najbolje!  :Heart: 
Sinoć sam baš mislila na tebe i Mojcu i eto...
dočekala me ova lijepa priča!
Cure u klubu, svima ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za sve što treba
i jedan veliki  :Love:  za *Mojcu*!

----------


## miba

Glacova- zaista prekrasna priča -čestitke i sretno :Klap:

----------


## anaea40

Glacova, hvala ti na priči!  :Very Happy: Svaki put kad otvorim 39+ želim pročitati ovako nešto!!  Čestitke i sretno!

----------


## sara38

*Glacova* čestitam i hvala ti, jer, ima sigurno još takvih priča  :Zaljubljen: !

----------


## goga69

Cestitam ti draga od srca i pusa Emi i mami!!! :Very Happy:

----------


## Mojca

Cure drage, samo da malo mahnem...  :Smile:  i zavibram za sve. 

Glacova...  :Smile:  dočekala sam dan kad je priča objavljena! Čestitam i tu i šaljem poljubac malenoj.

----------


## enya22

*glacova* stvarno predivna prica! Cestitam vam od srca, a maloj Emi zelim svu srecu u zivotu!  :Heart:  :Very Happy:

----------


## zlatta

glacova, čestitam!   :Very Happy:    priča ti je prekrasna! malenoj obilje sreće!  

da podijelim i jedan neugodan šok...bila sam na mjerenju vitamina i minerala (slučajno vidjela reklamu na ljekarni, slučajno išla pješice na posao jer idem ili bicom ili autom   :Smile:  ) kad ono: moj cink na krajnjoj granici minimale, skoro pa na nuli???   :Shock:     a sve znamo što cink znači za trudnoću ...
eto, hrpa hormona, injekcija i tabletica..a bez cinka sve je to uzalud bilo... 
sto puta sam čitala da se obvezno idu mjeriti vit.i min. ali nisam imala gdje ići i to sam zanemarila ..

----------


## stray_cat

http://www.gloria.com.hr/vijesti/showpage.php?id=16604

insprativna prica

----------


## tiki_a

Draga glacova, velika čestitka  :Zaljubljen:  Priča ti je stvarno motivirajuća.

----------


## Marnie

glacova čestitam od  :Heart:  na predivnom čudu i želim dobrodošlicu maloj Emi  :Smile: .

----------


## glacova

Samo da se pokažemo i zahvalimo svim tetama na čestitkama i ljepim željama!
Drage moje,stvarno je onako kako kažu:nemaš vremena ni otići na.....jel da...ali ne bi se mjenjala ni za sve blago svijeta! Hvala i od mene i  :Love:  svima!

----------


## ina33

Preprepredivan avatar, koja mala okrugla glavica i obraščići za puse, ajme, sva u svom spokojnom bebinom svijetu ....Uživajte u vašoj srećii!!!!

----------


## tiki_a

Najljepše mi je kad nam se pojave tako lijepi avatari. glacova hvala za slikicu od Emice. Prelijepa curica...

----------


## Beti3

*glacova*, doslovno sam se naježila uz tvoju prelijepu priču. Čestitam!

----------


## Mimek

Glacova i Mojaca iskrene čestitke i doći će dani kad ćete bezbrižno šetati kolicima i spavati cijelu noć  :Smile:

----------


## marincezg

> Jedino kariogram nisam radila, pa ti ne mogu dati da prepišeš 
> 
> Ali, jednu skupinu pretraga, što sam dobila od jedne forumašice, napisala sam na papir, kao šalabahter, i odnijela giniću i on je sa tog mog papirića prepisivao na uputnicu


e tako sam i ja dobila od jedne forumasice kaj bi trebala izvadit ali moja ginicka nije htjela niti cut
i jos mi je rekla da jedino ako trazi dr. iz vv i da to sve puno kosta....

----------


## mare41

Mojca, ne vidi se da je ljepotica ista mama :Smile: , glacova, čini mi se da je i tvoja ljepotica na mamu :Smile: , dvije male curice se pričekale pa stigle u jedan dan, divno!

----------


## Mojca

Mare, ipak je dan razlike.  :Smile:  
Da nisam bila odlučila pokušati s indukcijom, bile bi u isti dan. Ovako je mala Glacova starija, a po tablicama je trebala bit tjedan ili dva dana mlađa. Ovako ćemo imati dva dana za tulumarenje.

----------


## mare41

Mojca, znam da je dan razlike, krivo sam se izrazila :Smile:

----------


## tiki_a

Smehuljica  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## m arta

ajme *glacova*, pa to je predivno!  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 
mislila sam često na tebe, al više baš i neidem na forum, nemam volje i evo danas odem jer sam stavila novi avatar, našu malu ljepoticu, koju smo danas donijeli kući da nam pravi društvo.
jako mi je drago zbog tebe i daješ nam zaista dobar primjer!
hvala ti!

----------


## m arta

*Mojca*, čestitke i tebi na lijepoj curici!  :Klap:   :Heart:

----------


## taca70

M arta, ljepotica vam je prelijepa. Pet terapiju bih preporucila svima, posebno curama u nasem klubu koje su jos u akciji.

----------


## glacova

*mare*,Ema je ipak tatina,tako svi kažu,naročito svekrva :Laughing: ,ali to ništa ne znači,bebe se mjenjaju! Ima mamine oči,za sada! 
Da,*mojca*,da ne povjeruješ! A mi se žurile cijelu trudnoću da vas stignemo! :Wink: 
*m arta*,sjeti se gdje smo bile i koliko smo znale kad smo se upoznale,a koliko znamo sada i što smo postigle.Cilj je uvijek tu negdje,samo ga treba pronaći! Ne gubi nadu,nikada!
*gričanka,mimek*  :Love:

----------


## Mojca

Jutro svima.  :Smile:  
Da, *Glacova*, baš tak, ko da je utrka bila.  :Smile:  
*M arta*, odlična odluka! čestitam. I slažem se s Tacom, psi su uvijek dobar izbor za terapeuta. Pa čak i kad ti terapija ne treba, oni su predivni. Mi imamo dva i najrađe bi još kojeg uzela, srećom MD je racionalniji od mene. 
Btw, mali pas se ne miče od bebe. Čim se malena javi, on trči prema njoj, ali se drži na pristojnoj udaljenosti... Velika pasica ju za sad ignorira, pogleda ju, pošnjofa nogice i to je sve.  :Smile:

----------


## sara38

Mojca, koja ljepotica  :Zaljubljen: .

----------


## ina33

Ajme, šta je "mala Mojca" slatka... i mene baš podsjeća na mamu. Ma, preslatka!

----------


## sildad

Mojca, a šta reći drugo osim da je avatar predivan. Iskrene čestitke tebi i TM.

----------


## tiki_a

m arta, zavidim ti na novom avataru  :Smile:

----------


## linalena

Da se konačno i ja malo javim, Glacova i Mojca koje prekrasne cure  :Very Happy: 
ko će dočekat proljeće i vanjske kafice

----------


## sretna35

smjehuljica i mojcica  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## m arta

Hvala svima!
naša malena nas dobro muštra!
izabrali ju kao najmirniju, al nas dobro zeza.  :Smile: 
hm... nije loše ovo kao uvertira  :Smile:

----------


## venddy

Mojca i Glacova curice su preslatke. Neka u slijedećoj godini sve cure s ove teme u avataru imaju ovakve sličice

----------


## zlatta

> Mojca i Glacova curice su preslatke. Neka u slijedećoj godini sve cure s ove teme u avataru imaju ovakve sličice


potpisujem  :Smile: 
curice su vam prekrasni smotuljci..  neka takvih avatara u ovom klubu bude što više..

m arta, i tvoj avatar mi se sviđa, da, neka on bude uvod u idući avatar sa mirisnim smotuljkom..

----------


## Snekica

Mojca i Glacova, curice su vam :uhhhhpreslatke: taman za popapati ih...! Uživajte u svojoj sreći i nek vas ne brine šta vam zavidimo  :Razz:  Uživam kad vidim ovakve avatare a posebno na "vašem" dijelu foruma! Da ubrzo bude cijeli pdf nakrcan s tim predivnim avatarima!

----------


## Marnie

mojca i glacova pa to su prave ljepotice :Smile:  . Cestitam od srca!

----------


## Mojca

Hvala još jednom, cure...  :Heart: 
Da, i moja velika želja je da se svi avatari, posebno ovi s 39+ preobraze. Nema tih riječi da opišem koliko to želim... eh, da mi je čarobni štapić.

----------


## Inesz

Cure drage, želim vas pozdraviti i svima nama neka bude kao Mojci  i Glacovoj čim prije.  :Very Happy: 
Nisam prije bila pri internetu, zato ću sada čestitati Glacovoj! Predivno, predivno! Čestitam!  :Smile:

----------


## bonim

eto mene, bila danas na folikometriji, 7dc, primila 24 Gonala od 2.dc, bez supresije.
uglavnom L 11mm ; D 2x10mm E=4mm
doktor je rekao da nastavim sa puregonom od sutra 250 IU i kontrola opet u ponedjeljak 10dc. cetrotide ne uzimam do daljnjega. kaze da cemo vidjeti kako dalje, hocemo li nastaviti sa stimulacijom ili prekinuti. ne znam na sto je mislio da prekidamo - sa postupkom ili stimulacijom? ide li se u postupak ako imam samo 3 folikula?
totalno me zbunio i sad sam u komi. i muci me ako ne dobivam cetrotide moze li doci do moje prirodne ovulacije, u ponedjeljak je vec 10dc? 
ja sam se skroz izgubila...bas sam danas cijeli dan nikakva..mozda hormoni

----------


## bonim

zaboravila sam - bila sam na cilestu i od 21dc prosli mjesec na decapeptylu ukupno 5 deca do menge. nakon toga samo gonal 4 dnevno

----------


## taca70

Bonim, po ovome ispada da imaš 3 folikula ali možda se do idućeg UZV-a pojavi još neki. S tvojim AMH i 3 Gonala dnevno to je sasvim ok reakcija, ne vidim razloga za prekid. Ne boj se ovulacije, folikuli su još mali, Cetrotide bi trebala primiti kod veličine folikula 14mm.

----------


## rozalija

Mojca, glacova koje predivne djevojčice, za rastopiti se. Prekrasne su. :Zaljubljen:  :Zaljubljen:  :Zaljubljen: 

cure još jedan dan i od nedelje sam članica vašeg kluba, naravno ako me primate. Punim 39 godina.

----------


## taca70

Bonim, gdje si nabavila Puregon?

----------


## bonim

puregon sam nabavila u ljekarni ispod vilia doc mi je rekao da je tek u prodaji prije 3-4 dana. ali koliko sam citala na webu izgleda mi da je reakcija ista kao kod gonala, tak da ne znam...
i sad sam primila 24 gonala i nastavljam s puregonom. ima tko slicna iskustva?
inace sam primala 4 gonala dnevno..

----------


## bonim

inace radi li se ivf ako su samo 3 folikule u pitanju, ne znam zasto je on meni spominjao neko odustajanje?

----------


## taca70

Bonim, Puregon do sada nije bio na našem tržištu tako da baš i nema iskustava s tim lijekom. Koja mu je cijena?
naravno da se ide s 3 folikula dalje, ide se i sa manje, nema nikakvog razloga za odustajanje.

----------


## bonim

puregon sam platila 2900kn 900IU i primat cu ga 3 dana do ponedjeljka kad je i kontrola ponovo. 
cijeli sam web okrenula i nigdje nisam nasla da se gonal i puregon mogu uzimati u istom ciklusu, obicno se krene sa gonalom, pa slijedeci se prebaci na puregon..ovaj je alfa, a puregon beta..ne kuzim da to nitko do sada nije mijesao u istom ciklusu...e blago meni  :Cool:

----------


## taca70

Bonim, ne trebaš se brinuti jer dr.R blago rečeno zna šta radi, ne bi ti davao da nije ziher. Ipak je Puregon skuplji od Gonala, nadala sam se da je barem malo jeftiniji.

----------


## bonim

da, zbilja je skup, ali nadajmo se najboljem..dr.R je super, a meni je tek prvi IVF pa toliko pitanja..budem ja to sve naucila..
i da, javim vam u ponedjeljak kako ide, primila sam prvi puregon, MM je to odradio i sve 5  :Smile:

----------


## tiki_a

bonim,sretno s 3 folikula, to je solidno,a pon. je rano za prirodno pucanje. I sa jednim se nastavlja postupak. Brine me samo tanak endić 4 mm no do poned. može biti bolji, kod mene se deblja 1 mm dnevno pa se nadam dobrim vijestima prekosutra.

----------


## Charlie

Bonim mislim i ja da nema straha od pucanja a tri komada su lijepa brojcica. Mozda je dr. prije mislio da ne rastu tj. da nisu dovoljno porasli, pa je zato spomenuo odustajanje. Drzim palceve za dobre vijesti u ponedjeljak!

Tiki_a sto ima kod vas?

----------


## tiki_a

Da, i ja sam kasnije pomislila da je dr. od bonim vjerojatno pomislio da su folikuli mali za taj d.c. no ako je ciklus nešto duži, trebalo bi biti sve pet, dobro je što su iste veličine.

Charlie, hvala na pitanju, ali za sada ništa konkretno, no odustali nismo (recimo) pa se lakše diše. Zdravije se živi - kretanje i prehrana (11 kg manje  :Trep trep: ), a O pratim stalno. Jedan ciklus školska O - start 9. d.c., naredni ništa, i ovaj do 9. d.c. ništa što me baš ražalostilo, ali tako školski simptomi koji ukazuju na O (sluz i bol u jajniku kakva je kad f. raste) ponukali su me da nastavim s LH trakicama i 11.d.c. druga linija tamnija od kontrolne, eto nikada O tako kasno, naravno da me jako razveselilo. Spremam se na kontrolu hormona za 20-tak dana, a onda...nemam pojma, možda nešto ili ništa...

----------


## zlatta

bonim, nadam se da u pon. bude sve ok!

kada se već govori o kombinacijama - krećem u prvi stimulirani: 1 decap.+3 gonala dnevno, e sad ja bih decapeptil promijenila u suprafect?? čini mi se da je decapeptil prejak za ženu od 42.godine?? naročito što čitam da u nekim bolnicama nama više niti ne daju supresiju?  
amh mi je 8,9

tiki_a, dok imamo o. nada postoji    :Smile:

----------


## sara38

*Bonim* i *Zlatta* sretno i za dalje ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ :Heart:  :Heart: !

*Rozalija* sretan rođendan i dobro nam došla  :Zaljubljen: !

----------


## andream

Zlatta, meni je dr R preporučio suprefact, umjesto prvotno planiranog decapeptyla. Kao za naše godine je povoljniji jer manje suprimira. I na kraju je bio dobitan. prvi put sam imala decapeptyle i nije bio dobar pogođen protokol (uz menopure). Zapravo vidjela sam da je u Vg gdje mi je bio postupak po njima bila svejedno idem li s jednim ili drugim (dr T). Konzultiraj se još sa svojim dr.

----------


## andream

Mojce nam nema više na dijelu MPO trudnoće pa onda ovdje ne mogu a da ne komentiram - bebica je pravi mali bombončić  :Smile:

----------


## bonim

evo dosla ja s pregleda. folikule se nisu ni pomaknule, kaze doc isto kao i u petak. kaze da nastavim sa 200IU puregona danas i sutra, a srijeda i cetvrtak po3 gonala. 
i cetvrtak opet kontrola. nije nista komentirao, ali ne izgleda dobro. endometrij nije komentirao. kao vidjet cemo u cetvrtak, dok ne dodju do 16mm nema punkcije...

Jeli imao tko sta slicno i imali tu vise ikakve nade...pomagajte curke...

----------


## miba

curke kod mene još jedan neuspjeh... izgleda da meni nije suđeno da budem mama...kako se teško pomiriti s tim :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## andream

ajoj miba, žao mi je...

----------


## bonim

ima tko iskustva - moze li pomoci uvodjenje menopura umjesto gonala, tako da ne idem s cistim FSH?
vidjela sam da su neke cure tako nastavljale, ali meni je doc dao gonal za dalje...

----------


## mare41

bonim, držim fige, a ne možemo ovako nažalost ništa znati, moramo čekati s tobom, i nadati se...mogu ti samo preporučiti da slobodno pitaš doktora sve što te zanima drugi put...mogu folikuli krenuti, a i ne...ne znamo još....al navijamo!

----------


## tiki_a

> bonim, držim fige, a ne možemo ovako nažalost ništa znati, moramo čekati s tobom, i nadati se...mogu ti samo preporučiti da slobodno pitaš doktora sve što te zanima drugi put...mogu folikuli krenuti, a i ne...ne znamo još....al navijamo!


Potpisujem mare41. I dodajem, menopuri se češće daju našoj skupini 39+.
zlatta, suprefact je meni bio bolji...
Draga miba  :Sad:   :Love:

----------


## tiki_a

Mojca, uživam u promjeni tvog avatara  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## taca70

Bonim, FSH je bitniji u ovoj fazi izdvajanja dominantnih folikula, LH dolazi više kasnije do izražaja tj. kod sazrijevanja js. Vjerojatno te zbog toga još drži na Gonalu ali tu stvarno nema neke presudne razlike među lijekovima. Uglavnom, dobila si protokol koji se baš preporučuje za low respondere. Teško je išta prognozirati. Drži se.
Miba, znam da je teško ali vjerujem u tvoj uspjeh. Sve je ovo lutrija, mislim da tebi treba samo malo više sreće.

----------


## zlatta

> Potpisujem mare41. I dodajem, menopuri se češće daju našoj skupini 39+.
> zlatta, suprefact je meni bio bolji...
> Draga miba


tiki_a, na koji način ti je bio bolji?
danas sam bila na dogovoru za stimulaciju (1dc) ali ništa u ovom ciklusu...nadam se da bude u idućem. 
glede suprafacta mi ništa nije odgovorio ni da ni ne, što pretpostavljam da će u konačnici dozvoliti promjenu. andream, ti si mi bila uzor za upornost  :Smile: 

bonim, moj protokol je u početku gonal, kasnije menopuri, a sada kada ovo čitam kužim zašto, a vjerojatno tvoj dr. zna zašto uvodi gonale..

miba,   :Love:   :Sad:    trenutno i mene drži takav bed, ali proći će čim krenemo u novi postupak - odmah živnem, a oči se sjaje od nove nade....

----------


## ina33

> ima tko iskustva - moze li pomoci uvodjenje menopura umjesto gonala, tako da ne idem s cistim FSH?
> vidjela sam da su neke cure tako nastavljale, ali meni je doc dao gonal za dalje...


Oko ovoga ti nema konsenzusa, VV-ovci su nekad za starije volili davat menopur, u Mariboru vole svima započet s gonalima, a poslije može i menopur itd. Nema jednoznačnog odgovora - ovo je bolje, ovo nije bolje za ovu i ovu skupinu, sve su to sive zone.

Meni su sve terapije pokazale identične, od gonala, preko menopura, od kratkog protokola, do dugog protokola (antibebi), suprefact sprej, decapeptyl injekcije, cetrotide protokola - u mom slučaju (ali relativno visok AMH), barem vezano za količinu isproduciranih stanica, ključan se pokazao dovoljan broj ampula odmah na startu - nikako ispod 3, poželjno 4. 

Na ispod 3, blagi protokoli - ništa stanica, inače uz pripremu s antibebi ispod 10 (to je kao idealno), u kratkom i cetrotide protokolu preko 10, i u dobi 40+.

Sve drugo, reakcije na sve druge lijekove - slične (količinski zadovoljavajuće, ali teško ostvarit trudnoću i na stvarno ogromnoj količini isproduciranih stanica). Jedino što cetrotide protokol malo skrati vrijeme stimuliranja, ali nije niti to neki benefit.

Dakle - pokušaj / pogreška, a moja ti je poruka da nije sve u imenu lijeka, ima nešto i u broju ampula - koliko ti je sad dao?

----------


## milivoj73

nama je dr. L u PFC objašnjavala da je kod low respondera važno krenuti sa visokim  dozama u startu (u našem slučaju 5) da se dobije što više folikula a u kasnijem dijelu stimulacije samo održavati njihov rast a u nekim slučejevima i smanjiti doze...
na vv je bilo obrnuto od manjih ka većim za što u Pragu kažu da nema koristi...

----------


## sweety

> nama je dr. L u PFC objašnjavala da je kod low respondera važno krenuti sa visokim  dozama u startu (u našem slučaju 5) da se dobije što više folikula a u kasnijem dijelu stimulacije samo održavati njihov rast a u nekim slučejevima i smanjiti doze...
> na vv je bilo obrnuto od manjih ka većim za što u Pragu kažu da nema koristi...


Jesu li vam onda u startu sa tako visokom dozom davali ikakvu supresiju, ili je bilo bez supresije?

----------


## ina33

> nama je dr. L u PFC objašnjavala da je kod low respondera važno krenuti sa visokim dozama u startu (u našem slučaju 5) da se dobije što više folikula a u kasnijem dijelu stimulacije samo održavati njihov rast a u nekim slučejevima i smanjiti doze...
> na vv je bilo obrnuto od manjih ka većim za što u Pragu kažu da nema koristi...


Pa ovako, kao na VV-u, je i u Mariboru, iako se meni čini (ČINI, LAIK, A NEMAM POJMA U STVARI, JER SUDIM PO SVOM SLUČAJU I NUŽNO MI JE PERSPEKTIVA OBOJENA), da je lakše downregulirat, nego dizat količinu ampula. 

Ali, vjerojatno je prava istina da žene nisu na botune da se, na žalost, ne mogu tako jednostavno mogu "podešavat konzole", da je svaka stimulacija jedna dodatna lekcija za slučaj te konkretne žene.

----------


## venddy

kod mene identičnim broj folikula urodi svaka stimulacija, u Pragu  je bila sa 7 decapeptyla i 32 Menopura, kod nas 2 puta isti protokol, 9 Decapeptyla i 18 Menopura i ovaj posljednji sa Femarom i 10 Menopura i 3 Cetrotide. Uvijek 5 folikula i 5 js

----------


## ina33

Na kraju, i kod mene količinski isto, čak i bez ozbira na to koliko, protekom godina, jajnici lošije izgledali i ne vidila se ta njihova mikrocistična podloga (AMH 21, dob 42, lijevi skroro riknuo, gledajući samo UZV, bez anamneze, nema uslijed čega se zaključit da bi ruknuli preko maks 5-6 stanica, ako i to):

- u razdobolju 35+:

1) VV - 6 stanica, stimulacija standardna - preko 30-tak gonala, supresija suprefact sprej, ali stimulacija kasnije započela zbog ciste i sa samo 2 ampule, dizano na 3;
2) VV - 13 stanica - suprefact sprej, 30-tak gonala, početo na vrijeme i sa 4 ampule;
3) MB - 9 stanica - ali duga supresija - dugi protokol - antibebi, decapeptyl, započeto s 3 ampule gonala, dizano na 4 - iz toga uspješna trudnoća;

- u razdbolju 40+:

0) "mala stimulacija u Hrv kao intermezzo" - femara plus 8 Menopura - tri prazna folikula

1) MB - dugi protokol - antibebi, decapeptyl, 40+ gonala, 4 ampule - 10 stanica
2) MB - kratki (direktni protokol, bez antibebi) - decapeptyl, 40+ gonala, 4 ampule, spuštano na 3 - 21 stanica
3) MB - cetrotide protokol - 30+ gonala, 4 ampule - 16 stanica.

----------


## Charlie

Vezano za MB - meni su prvi put kad sam bila "idiopat" dali dugi protokol s Gonalima (imala sam 30g) što je valjda neki standard kod njih za mlađe od 35; a sad drugi put sa statusom smanjene rezerve (33g) dobila sam Cetrotide-Menopur protokol, bez Gonala...

----------


## ina33

> Vezano za MB - meni su prvi put kad sam bila "idiopat" dali dugi protokol s Gonalima (imala sam 30g) što je valjda neki standard kod njih za mlađe od 35; a sad drugi put sa statusom smanjene rezerve (33g) dobila sam Cetrotide-Menopur protokol, bez Gonala...


Mislim da ovaj cetrotidski šibaju accross the diagnose range, barem sam skužila da on ide i high responderima, da se smanji količina primljenih gonala, valjda. Znači, ide i ženama koje se stimuliraju s manje od 2 gonala, u cvijetu reporduktivne mladosti... Kažu da je idealno dobit između 5-15 stanica, ,ne preko toga, pa valjda da nemaju ogromne količine po labu isto, a bez svrhe.

Možda ga i malko probaju baždarit da ga isprobaju, ko bi znao. Lab je definitivno promijenio prakse i postrožio kriterije za embrije, i to se dogodilo unatar zadnjih par godina. Tako da... vrte i oni, svi skupa vrtimo.

----------


## tiki_a

Kako su ina33 i milivoj rekli, i kod mene u startu mora biti jača stimulacija - 4 menopura, ok je i 3, ali kada ne krenemo tako bude loše.

----------


## sweety

> 4 menopura, ok je i 3, ali kada ne krenemo tako bude loše.


Curke please, ako može malo konkretnije informacije...

Kako ste išli u tu "jaču stimulaciju", sa down regulacijom (supresiom od 21dc) ili bez ikakve supresije na početku.

Kod low respondera, starijih koka i sl. to su elementarno bitne razlike.




*Tiki-a*, jesi ti na kraju vadila AMH ili ne? :Grin:

----------


## bonim

eto mene, bila dana na folikulometriji, imam 2 folikula koji su narasli (jedan je ispao) velicine 13 i 14. endometrij trolinijski 8mm. danas mi je 13dc i 12 dan stimulacije. kaze doc da sutra nastavim sa menopurima 3x, i u subotu ujutro kontrola. ne bi jos uvodio cetrotide.
e sad je glavna dilema, ici u ivf ili napravit inseminaciju buduci su samo 2 folikula. doc kaze da ja odlucim, ja se nekako vise pouzdam u njegovu odluku, inace MM je bez problema, tako da bi mogla biti i inseminacija. 
Sta preporucujete? znam da je malo folikula i da je u oba slucaja sansa mala, ali eto ako se moze nesto napravit sto bi bilo bolje...

----------


## bonim

sweety, ja sam teski low responder i isla sam sa cilestom ciklus prije i od 21dc sa supresijom - decapeptyl - 5 ukupno sam primila do menge. Onda od 2dc odmah na gonal 4x i tako evo vec 12 dana, ima 2 folikula. sutra nastavljam sa menopurom 3x i budemo vidjeli u subotu sto dalje.
Mene samo strah da mi ne dodje ovulacija.

----------


## taca70

Bonim, ja bih svakako isla na punkciju. Nakon toliko truda steta je propustiti priliku, inseminacije u nasim godinama se ne rade. Osim toga, vidjet ce se ima li uopće u tim folikulima js i kakve su.

----------


## bonim

Da taca_70 tako i meni izgleda, vidim po webu da nije bas neki uspjeh od aih. Ali moze li ga doc raditi ako su samo 2 folikule? onda bi ipak trebala primiti cetrotide sutra kad prelazim na menopur?
Budem nazvala doca, on kaze da slobodno ja odlucim sto bi...

----------


## bonim

mislim na ivf, hoce li ga pristati raditi ako imam samo 2 folikule, ili se otkazuje ivf u tom slucaju? to mi je jedino upitno

----------


## taca70

Ni slučajno se ne otkazuje, naši doktori uvijek izvlače maksimum od situacije koju imaju. Moj 1.IVF je bio sa 2js, 1 embrijem pa čak i nekom pozitivnom betom. Otkazivanje bi značilo da low responderi ne mogu doći do punkcije.

----------


## bonim

Da imas pravo, pa primila sam 36 gonala, i sutra jos 3 menopura i vjerovatno budem jos, pa ako je veca vjerovatnost kod ivfa bolje onda tako..
mislite da to moze ici bez anestezije 2 folikule?

----------


## taca70

Ja imam skroz dobro iskustvo bez anestezije kod prirodnjaka ali dr.R će ti i tako dati lokalnu pa ne moraš zbog 2 folikula plaćati anesteziologa. Prošla sam to kod njega prije par mjeseci.

----------


## bonim

a super, valjda budem i ja to prezivila. 
a cetrotide bili trebala sutra uzeti mislim radi velicine folikula i sutra je 14 dc ili se oni ne daju ako se ide na AIH, pa mi ih je zato doc maknuo?

----------


## taca70

Ne moraš brinuti koji ti je dc, samo se javi sutra dr i točno dogovorite šta dalje.

----------


## sweety

*Bonim*, hvala na detaljima i sretno!!!  :Zaljubljen: 


U kojoj si to klinici?

----------


## Charlie

*Sweety* ja sam u punu stimulaciju u MB išla bez dugog protokola, prethodni ciklus sam bila na kontracepciji (čak su mi preporučili bez nje ali sam morala radi usklađivanja nekih privatnih planova). Krenuli smo s 3x Menopur, Cetrotide uveden kasnije. Mislim da je u MB kako je i ina33 napisala sada standardni protokol za stariju dobnu skupinu i smanjenu rezervu...

----------


## ina33

> Curke please, ako može malo konkretnije informacije...
> Kako ste išli u tu "jaču stimulaciju", sa down regulacijom (supresiom od 21dc) ili bez ikakve supresije na početku.
> Kod low respondera, starijih koka i sl. to su elementarno bitne razlike.


U jaču stimulaciju, u dobi od 40+ sam išla svakako - s antibebi i supresijom od 21 dc - 10 stanica; bez antibebi i sa supresijom od 21 dc - 21 stanica, bez antibebi i sa supersijom cetrotide - 16 stanica.

Ukratko, kod mene bi možda bilo i bolje s antibebi - dobije se manje stanica, ali bliže tom kao "idealu" 5-15 (tako vode u Mariboru, da je to idealno), PLUS bitno mi olakša kasnije, jer ja sam teški spottaš, i oduvijek (od 30-tih) 6 mjeseci nakon stimulacije se mučim s anovultornim ciklusima, ako daju kolomifen onda zeznu endometrij pa endo polipi. 

Ono, doslovno, prije bi uz antibebi nakon ogromne stimulacije već idući mjesec ovulirala, dobro, tipa 25 dc, ali bi ovulirala, a bez antibebi 6 mjeseci anovulacije, sada i 6 mjeseci kontinuiranog spottinga (koji nešto pokušavam sprčkat s Pauzom, duphastonima, bromergonima, cikloproginovom).

Ali, nakon Dodirko, bojim se da ne mogu prelomit strah od antibebi, preblisko mi je to i u glavi mi je - frigaj ga, ne treba mi beba 2 baš toliko, plus kolike su šanse za to itd. - Dodirko je the najozbiljnija DIREKTNA posljedica vrćenja u IVF-u koju sam ja vidjela u svo ovo vrijeme boravka na forumu i vrćenja postupaka i networkinga s takvim ženama. I to nije bilo ni od gonala, ni od ovoga, ni od onoga - nego od "obične" antibebi. Iako, idu sad neki članci, merit kojih je meni neproziran, da su baš te moderne (yasmine, yasminelle) antibebi zeznutije od ovih standardno preporučenih u MB-u - cilest, logest, stediril. Ali, kad pitaš naš i vanjski dr establishment, od ginića do hematologa - svi će reći sve antibebi mogu napravit isti shit. Tako da se ja onda bojim svih antibebi.... dok ne budem u teškim problemima spottanja koje ne mogu drugačije riješit nego baš antibebi... dotad ih se klonim.. jer nije mi baš nužno vagat taj risk benefit.

Sad, na kraju, teško je presjeć' što sam ja u stvari - high responder, low responder - na malo ne reagiram ništa, na puno bum eksplozija, kjoa se ne vidi po samom UZV izgledu jajnika. Kako god bilo, među tim količinetinama teško do normalnog embrija. Ima još takvih žena - sretna, uporna su bili takvi caseovi ogromne produkcije embrija.... a do trudnoće teeeeeeško.

----------


## ina33

I takvi slučajevi, kao ja, uporna, sretna, jelena.... kako da se to računa? I sad zamislite koliko je besmisleno "manjak spolnih stanica" kao neki kriterij "teškog slučaja", zato i osnivaju povjerenstva da bi taj "garbage" od definicije provedbeno dešifrirali. I koja je to ludost - onome s manjkom oplodit će se sve. Kad je skoro pa sve u kvaliteti, koju ti ne možeš vidit, ne možeš morfološk. Na kraju, baš mi je dobar bio niktitanik danas, a referencira se na najnoviji hit sa hitnom pomoći - potrebna nam je hitna referoma zdravstva i slika milinovića s vrtinjakom kao nečim što je sažetak svega što je the hitna reforma koju je potrebno u zdravstvu napravit.

----------


## frka

Evo cure malo ohrabrenja - susjeda (43g.) nam je u Viliju uspjela od prve! Kod nje (osim godina) nema nikakvih problema, a NJM ima nesto losiji spermiogram... Bio je stimulirani postupak s gonalima, dobila je 4js, ET 3 embrija u razlicitim fazama 4. dan i beta 13.dnt preko 200!!! 

Sretno svima!!!

----------


## Inesz

Frka, ovo sa susjedom je divno pročitati.

----------


## ina33

> Evo cure malo ohrabrenja - susjeda (43g.) nam je u Viliju uspjela od prve! Kod nje (osim godina) nema nikakvih problema, a NJM ima nesto losiji spermiogram... Bio je stimulirani postupak s gonalima, dobila je 4js, ET 3 embrija u razlicitim fazama 4. dan i beta 13.dnt preko 200!!! 
> 
> Sretno svima!!!


Ja sam grozna ptica zloslutnica... i sigurno preoprezna, ali, na trudnoće u dobi 40+ treba pričekat ipak 12. tjedna za reći uspjeli su. Statistika kaže da će 1 od 4 doživjeti spontani, na žalost. Govorim to i iz vlastite statistike i statistike mojih prijateljica - imala sam 3 bete u dobi 40+ preko 200, tj. oko 300, doduše od blastocista, a ova beta od 200 na transfer trodnevnog je OK. Kod mene sve otišlo. Držim ženi palčeve da upadne u ovu, ipak većinsku, dobru stranu statistike.

----------


## frka

Ma jasno, ina33 - i ja sam oprezni realist, ali eto ipak je doslo do trudnoce u toj dobi nakon prvog IVF-a i to je samo po sebi dobra vijest (a takvih je nekako malo u zadnje vrijeme pa mi je zao ne podijeliti je).... Mislim da je beta bila blize 300 nego 200, ali nisam zapamtila tocnu cifru... A transfer je bio nakon 3 i pol dana (morula, 10-stanican i 7-stanican).

----------


## ina33

Dobro zvuči.... za sami početak. Ali, to je tek fragilni početak, očajno osjetljiv dio, pogotovo u 39+ dobi. Je li to samo po sebi dobra vijest, to ti ne znam reći. Samo po sebi, za ženu s iskustvom gubitka trudnoće, možda je lakše ugledat 0, nego uzletit pa past i tako više puta. Za dio 39+ koji nisu još ugledali pozitivnu betu i fokusirani su na to - je. Nema nekog objektivnog "samog po sebi", to jest - ima -  živorođeno dijete.

----------


## bonim

E ja sam bas iza te susjede bila na pregledu i doc je bio cijeli presretan i rekao meni eto kako se moze, vidite iz prve - idemo dalje...bas je bio sretan, nadam se da bude sve ok i da beta bude rasla...
inace evo ja dosla sa uzv, obje folikule su danas na 16, punkcija zakazana za ponedjeljak popodne, sutra ujutro stoperica. danas moram primiti i prvi cetrotide..kaze doc ako folikuli slucajno puknu da cemo odraditi inseminaciju. 
sta mislite budu izdrzali do pon ako su danas na 16? volila bi da ipak zavrsim na ivf

----------


## ina33

Je... dijeli se tu sreća i nesreća. Ljudski je potencirat sretne ishode, a ovi nesretni... zaborave se i utihnu u tami. Ali, it ain't over till the baby cries. Pogotovo u 39+. I samo se baby cry broji... drugo su sve, a iskreno, nevažni detalji - AMH, FSH, antralni, bete itd. 

Hoće ti folikuli izdržat - nema odgovora. Meni pucaju na 25 mm, jednoj na 14 mm, prosječno... valjda na oko 20 mm, a prosječno rastu 2 mm dnevno. Sretno!

----------


## taca70

Bonim, ja sam zadnji put primila cetrotide na 17mm i izdržali su. Sretno.
Moram priznati da meni ove priče o čudesnim trudnoćama ne ulijevaju nadu da bi takvo čudo moglo i mene opaliti. Drago mi je to čuti ali čuda se nekako uvijek događaju drugima.

----------


## bonim

a valjda budu izdrzali, pitala sam sestru mogu li brevactide dati u stomak i kaze da mogu, ali da mi se moze dogoditi alergijska reakcija.
ja sam se mislila piknuti u stomak iglom od gonala, valjda bude djelovalo, ona mi igla od brevactida izgleda prestrasno da to negdje ubodem.
mislite da mogu tako?

----------


## nina977

bonim,brevactide se mora dati u mišić,igla od gonala je za potkožno davanje injekcija.Otiđi u dom zdravlja da ti daju injekciju u guzu ako se sama ne usudiš.

----------


## Charlie

Bonim kako su tvoji folikulici za sad sporo rasli ja iskreno vjerujem da ce pricekat ponedjeljak, pogotovo jos uz cetrotide. Sretno!

----------


## tiki_a

sweety, malo kasnim s odgovorom  :Smile: . Kod mene uglavnom suprefact od 1.d.c. AMH još nisam izvadila, u Vinogradskoj je ok cijena, ali morala bi uzeti GO, a drugdje je 600 kn, to mi se ne plaća. Ima li još koje jeftinije mjesto za AMH osim Vg?
...
bonim, bili su spori pa se nadam da će izdržati, iako se dogodi da pred kraj naglo krenu. No mislim da je veća vjerojatnost da će biti IVF. SRETNO sutra!
frka, volim ovakve vijesti jer sam jedna od onih koja nije vidjela betu veću od 1  :Mad:

----------


## bonim

curke hvala, drzite palceve, evo upravo primam zadnji cetrotide i sutra moja prva punkcija.
naravno da ja sad vise uopce ne osjecam folikule i da sam izludila MMa da su popucali i da smo oboje ludi prije sutra, ali valjda bude ok.

idem ujutro na posao, pa cu produziti na punkciju, valjda bude u redu. idete vi raditi iza punkcije ili uzimate bolovanje?

----------


## miba

zaista je lijepo vidjeti da se te čudesne trudnoće ipak događaju! Samo , kao što taca kaže , događaju se uvijek nekom drugom...I složila bih se s inom33 -u našoj dobi treba malo pričekat s veseljem...Ja sam dobar primjer za to :Sad: 
Inače , neki dan sam dobila nalaze iz Vg - AMH-16,8  FSH-6,0 LH-4,5
e sad nekako mi se AMH čini jako blizu toj granici " smanjene plodnosti" ...znam da godine nose svoje , ali
ipak :Sad:

----------


## taca70

Miba, tvoj AMH može samo izazvati zavist kod skoro svih cura u našem klubu.

----------


## nina977

> sweety, malo kasnim s odgovorom . Kod mene uglavnom suprefact od 1.d.c. AMH još nisam izvadila, u Vinogradskoj je ok cijena, ali morala bi uzeti GO, a drugdje je 600 kn, to mi se ne plaća. Ima li još koje jeftinije mjesto za AMH osim Vg?
> ...
> bonim, bili su spori pa se nadam da će izdržati, iako se dogodi da pred kraj naglo krenu. No mislim da je veća vjerojatnost da će biti IVF. SRETNO sutra!
> frka, volim ovakve vijesti jer sam jedna od onih koja nije vidjela betu veću od 1


tiki_a ,ja sam prošli tjedan vadila AMH na VV,ide na uputnicu i ništa se ne plaća,termin sam dobila u roku 3 dana.

----------


## sweety

> sweety, malo kasnim s odgovorom . Kod mene uglavnom suprefact od 1.d.c. AMH još nisam izvadila, u Vinogradskoj je ok cijena, ali morala bi uzeti GO, a drugdje je 600 kn, to mi se ne plaća. Ima li još koje jeftinije mjesto za AMH osim Vg?
> ...
> bonim, bili su spori pa se nadam da će izdržati, iako se dogodi da pred kraj naglo krenu. No mislim da je veća vjerojatnost da će biti IVF. SRETNO sutra!
> frka, volim ovakve vijesti jer sam jedna od onih koja nije vidjela betu veću od 1


Hvala na info.....
Imaš AMH na VV besplatno na crvenu uputnicu.  :Wink:

----------


## mare41

bonim, držimo fige, i dan iza punkcije se normalno može ići raditi, javi kad se vratite.
miba, dobro kaže taca-taj amh je izvrstan.
tiki, cure nisu shvatile da ti se ne putuje u zg na vađenje krvi :Smile: , milivoj je imao neku shemu da se krv izvadi pa pošalje hp expresom u Vinogradsku, javit će se već on, a tih njegovih uputa ima na jednoj AMH temi.

----------


## anddu

> bonim, držimo fige, i dan iza punkcije se normalno može ići raditi, javi kad se vratite.
> miba, dobro kaže taca-taj amh je izvrstan.
> tiki, cure nisu shvatile da ti se ne putuje u zg na vađenje krvi, milivoj je imao neku shemu da se krv izvadi pa pošalje hp expresom u Vinogradsku, javit će se već on, a tih njegovih uputa ima na jednoj AMH temi.


Da, i ja sam vadila krv i slala serum poštom, ali najbolje je prije slanja zvati endokrinološki lab u Vinogradskjoj da znaju za to, i oni će dati sve detaljne upute. U svakom slučaju, krv se izdavi i u labu moraju pripremiti serum za slanje, to se nosi na poštu, uplati iznos preko poštanske uputnice, stavi se serum u kuvertu s uplatom i šalje HP ekspresom da stigne drugi dan do 10. I to je sve.

----------


## bonim

evo dosla ja s punkcije, sve pohvale dr.Radoncicu, zahvat super prosao, covjek pun tolerancije na moj strah, smiren, odlican. I  imali 2 folikule, i dobili 2 js. Sutra popodne se cujemo da vidimo za dalje.
eto koliko sam ja mislila da su folikuli popucali, naravno bili su tamo velicine 20 i 18.
i tako zavrsila moja prva punkcija  :Smile:

----------


## tiki_a

bonim, kako lijepo, baš si me razveselila  :Klap:  ... i ja radno dan poslije punkcije...
miba, lijepo izgleda  :Smile: 
nina977, sweety, mare41, anddu hvala cure  :Heart:

----------


## taca70

bonim, drago mi je da nemas trauma od punkcije ali kod dr.R je teško imati traumu od bilo čega. Sada navijamo za te 2js.

----------


## bonim

hvala vam na podrsci, sutra u 15:30 zovem doca da vidimo kako je proslo spajanje, pa vam javim...valjda bude ok..

----------


## gričanka

> I samo se baby cry broji... drugo su sve, a iskreno, nevažni detalji - AMH, FSH, antralni, bete itd.


... s ovim se jaaako slažem, a potpisala bih to i iz prošlogodišnje perspektive, kad još nisam imala sadašnji potpis.
*Mare, Tiki_a, Taca, Mimek, Mojca, AB* (gdje god da jesi)...  :Heart: 
*Bonim* ... ~~~~~~~~ za sutra!
Svim kokama i kokicama meni najdražeg kluba...  :Love:

----------


## linalena

> ... s ovim se jaaako slažem, a potpisala bih to i iz prošlogodišnje perspektive, kad još nisam imala sadašnji potpis.
> *Mare, Tiki_a, Taca, Mimek, Mojca, AB* (gdje god da jesi)... 
> *Bonim* ... ~~~~~~~~ za sutra!
> Svim kokama i kokicama meni najdražeg kluba...


X

šveram se znam znam al kad ne mogu odoljeti

----------


## sara38

*Bonim*  neka budu dva lijepa embrija ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  :Heart: !

----------


## Charlie

Bonim sretno za dalje!!!

----------


## mare41

bonim, čekamo dobre vijesti!
gričanka, lijepo je vidjeti "staro" društvo (nikad ne znaš jel ovo "staro" ovdje može biti uvredljivo :Smile: )

----------


## glacova

Nadam se da će se to "staro" društvo naći i na kavi! Ako ništa drugo u proljeće!?

----------


## mare41

Ja se veselim kolica party-u na proljeće!

----------


## bonim

eto me, zvala biologa, kaze nemam dobre vijesti, naime u obje stanice su se injektirala po dva 'plivaca' i da se nije nastavila daljnja dioba kako treba. Razvoj zametaka traje i dalje, ali ne dijele se pravilno i imaju kromosomske greske. Kaze biolog da ne moze vjerovati da su obje stanice bile takve i da je ocito bug u razvoju stanice. 
Eto tako zavrsio moj ivf, sto dalje - ne znam, mogu li ja onda uopce ici dalje ili je to stalni bug na stanicama? ima tko iskustva?

----------


## Inesz

Bonim, žao mi je da oplodnja nije dobro prošla. Razumijem te, jako te razumijem  i voljela bih da  što prije uspijete.  
Ali moram se upitati  zar embriolog nije išao na ICSI već ih je ostavio na IVF-u? 
Na koji način embriolog je ustanovio da jajne stanice imaju kromosomske greške? Kojim načinom je utvrdio da zametci imaju kromosomske greške.
Vidim da si u našem klubu 39+, u našim godinama dosta jajnih stanica ima poremećaj u broju i strukturi kromosoma, i zametci isto tako. Međutim, nisu sve stanice i zametci takvi, ima ih i kvalitetnih i zdravih, treba doći do "ispravne" stanice i dočekati sreću zdravog zametka koji će se razvijati i razvijati....
Glavu gore, idi naprijed!

----------


## tiki_a

bonim, žao mi je... Inesz je sve rekla, da ne pišem isto...

----------


## bonim

Hvala Inesz i tiki_a na razumijevanju... bas sam neka teska bedara nakon toga..
a MM je OK i vjerovatno zato nije isao na ICSI, citam sad na webu da se polispermia dogadja kad stanica nije dovoljno zrela pa pusta vise plivaca unutra..uglavnom doc je preporucio da slijedeci put idemo sa ICSI, i da bi isli klomifen+gonal..kaze da mozemo vec sredinom sijecnja, ne bi isli sa ovako jakom stimulacijom (55 ampula), pa budemo vidjeli...ima ko iskustva s tim protokolom?
 i ako ko ima odgovor koliko se stanica oplodi sa ICSI, samo jedna ili vise njih, mislim bili meni u ovom slucaju oplodili obje i vratili obje ako se oplode ok?

----------


## Charlie

Icsi-jem se oplodjuju sve dobivene js tj. po novom zakonu tri js.
Zao mi je da je ovako zavrsilo, sretno za drugi put!!! Sad ce i doktor bolje znati sto i kako s vama, na zalost je to tako da se cesto tek u postupcima metodom pokusaja i pogresaka nadje dobitna kombinacija.

----------


## taca70

Bonim, stvarno mi je zao, znam kako sva ta neizvjesnost i razočaranje iscrpljuju. I meni je čudno da su ušla 2 ako je rađen ICSI, tj.trebao je biti rađen jer klasični IVF gubi smisao po ovom zakonu i tako malom broju js za inseminaciju. Kako god, ako je rađen IVF i ušla po 2 znači da js i tako nisu bile dobre.
Meni je protokol s Klomifenom bio koma, 3js i bez ET-a.

----------


## bonim

Charlie i taca70 hvala na utjesnom odgovorima. Taca70 vidim da imas iskustva s protokolom klomifen + gonal, pls mozes opisati koliko se uzima klomifena - 50 mg i koliko gonala nakon klomifena. Naime ja jako lose reagiram na klomifen pa me strah njega, skroz mi nestane endometrij..

----------


## taca70

Ako se dobro sjećam ja sam bila u protokolu 100mg Klomifena od 2-6dc i 2G od 2.dc pa mi je oko 6.dc povećao na 3M (ukupno 22amp gonadotropina), a na kraju sam primila 2 Cetrotida i štopericu. Od 3js, 2 su se oplodile ali su se ubrzo prestale razvijati. Endo je bio solidan, ne sjećam se točno koliki na dan štoperice.

----------


## bonim

vjerovatno budem i ja tako, ocito gonal paralelno s klomidom podize endometrij. ja sam prije uzimala samo klomid, pa mi je unistio endo...
nisi koristila nikakvu supresiju prije toga?

----------


## bonim

Taca70 kolika moze biti pauza medju tim klomifen+gonal protokolima? jeli isto 2-3 mjeseca ili se moze cesce ici...
Ako sam low responder jeli isto mora biti pauza 2-3 mjeseca ako sam primila 55 ampula stimulacije?

----------


## sweety

*bonim*  :Sad:  :Love:

----------


## taca70

Bonim, nakon 55amp svakako preporučujem pauzu od 3mj a između ovih klomifenskih je vjerojatno dosta i mjesec iako je meni dr. u Petrovoj i nakon tog tražio 3mj. pauze. Stvarno je bezveze ići s tolikom stimulacijom za 2js koje se mogu dobiti i Klomifenima.

----------


## ina33

Bonim, žao mi je, probajte drugi put ići na ICSI, barem će te izbjeć ovo da su 2 ušla u obje js. Ja ne bi sumnjala u preporuku biologa i ne bi išla na taj transfer, pogotovo iz iskustva 3 gubitka trudnoće - ako je on procijenio da je velika šansa kromosomskih anomalija - vjerovala bi mu.

----------


## Charlie

> vjerovatno budem i ja tako, ocito gonal paralelno s klomidom podize endometrij. ja sam prije uzimala samo klomid, pa mi je unistio endo...
> nisi koristila nikakvu supresiju prije toga?


Samo da se na ovo nadovežem, mislim da Gonali tj. Menopuri također ne pogoduju endometriju ali ga ipak ne stanjuju poput Klomifena. To sam negdje pročitala ali ne mogu se sjetiti kad ni gdje. Za endometrij se daje Estrofem 2x2 ili 3x1.
U klomifen+gonal ili klomifen+menopur protokolima može se ići odmah paralelno i jedno i drugo od prvog dana stimulacije ili se gonadotropini dodaju kasnije pred kraj stimulacije. Isto tako, može biti sa i bez Cetrotida. Ovisi o procjeni doktora.

----------


## sara38

*Bonim* užasno mi je žao  :Love: . Sjećam se mog prvog IVF kad sam imala 8js i obzirom da je MM imao dobar spermiogram pustili su klasični IVF i onda šok drugi dan u laboratoriju, niti jedna js se nije oplodila. Naknadno su napravili ICSI (i svi sljedeći postupci su bili ICSI) i ipak je bio ET sa 2 embrija. Ali takav postupak je ionako već unaprijed bio osuđen na neuspjeh....

Svima u klubu šaljem puno  :Heart:  :Heart: !

----------


## ina33

Bonim, pls nemoj žalit za ovim što opisuje sara38, kako je i ona rekla - to je tzv. rescue ICSI, u Sloveniji su komentirali da to ne rade nego, kao i tvoj biolog, jednostavno nema transfera i to je poštenije prema pacijentu. Meni su to bezveze jednom kod nas radili, 13 stanica, ICSI, nijedna se nije oplodila, ali ti besmisleni transferi nisu nešto za čim bi čovjek žalio, looking back, meni je žao izgubljenih mjeseci i bezveze turnutih utrića za 0 šansi - otišla 2 potupka, besmislene foliklulometrije i žongliranje s poslom, besmislene bete, nekih 6 mjeseci propade uludo.

----------


## ina33

Nakon neoplođenih 13 stanica, i meni je svaki idući bio ICSI.

----------


## Charlie

U MB na malom broju stanica (3 odnosno 2) bez obzira na relativno OK spremiogram (blaža astheno ili nekad oligo) nama rade uvijek ICSI. 
U Zg nam na isti broj stanica ili čak na jednu, u prirodnjaku, rade IVF (samo jednom su radili ICSI). To sve po novom zakonu i kod dva različita privatnika - znači ICSI nije pravilo...

----------


## bonim

evo bila ja kod biologa vidjeti male zametke. uglavnom biolog kaze da js nisu bile dovoljno zrele, da su na gornjoj granici 1 i da smo cak isli sa ICSI da je upitna prognoza. Zato sto nije zrela ovojnica js, ona je pustila vise plivaca unutra i nije se nastavilo dijeljenje kako treba.
Zasto se to dogodilo, kaze najbolje vidjeti s doc, pa cu sutra do doca po otpusno pismo pa budemo malo popricali.eto ipak je znaci nezrelost bila u pitanju.
ja sam eto hcg primila supkutalno u stomak - brevactide - kako mi je sestra rekla, ja mislila da moze, pa budem vidjela s doc jeli to mozda bio manjak hcg ili losa apsorpcija.
Danas sam bolje, ali eto sve je to u zivotu skola.

----------


## bonim

i naravno biolog je napisao preporuku da se ubuduce u mom slucaju ide s ICSI.

----------


## Snekica

Sorry šta upadam, Brevactid supkutano??? Kako to?  U svakom slučaju žao mi je što nema transfera!  :Love:  I ja sam to prije 10-ak dana prošla

----------


## bonim

budem pitala doca da mi da drugi put ovitrelle, ona ide supkutalno, a isto je hcg hormon. koji je razlog da neki idu s brevactide, a neki s ovitrelle?

----------


## bonim

i jos sam zaboravila napisatio da sam nakon hcg stoperice ujutro, popodne primila jos jedan cetrotide. To ne bi smjelo utjecati na hcg, ima ko saznanja kakva?

----------


## taca70

bonim, i ja sam nakon stoperice primila brevactide. Smisao je da se sprijeci prerano pucanje folikula i zadrzi LH.

----------


## zlatta

bonim, žao mi je    :Love: 
a ovo sa cetrotidima čujem prvi puta da poslije štoperice se uzima  ???
vidim da odmah planiraš novi postupak i to je dobro, najbolji lijek nakon neuspjeha, barem meni...

glede isci i običnog ivf, biologica kod dr.l. kaže da kod dobrog spermiograma preferira običan ivf jer je isci "silovanje" js i ona doživi šok i stres

----------


## zlatta

taca70, zar brevactide nije štoperica??
ispada da si primila dvije štoperice??

----------


## taca70

zlatta, vidim da pozorno pratiš  :Smile: . Ma krivo napisah, mislim na Cetrotide nakon štoperice.

----------


## ina33

> glede isci i običnog ivf, biologica kod dr.l. kaže da kod dobrog spermiograma preferira običan ivf jer je isci "silovanje" js i ona doživi šok i stres


Bidna js, šokirana i u stresu... ovo je bilo rečeno u kontekstu neke šale ili? I ovaj dr. u Sloveniji tvrdi da je opća anestezija šok za jajne stanice, opet, meni draže da moje druge dijelove tijela - tipa živce - ne šokira bol, a jajne stanice... a bidne, šta ću im ja, šokirane i silovane (ja svaki put imala ICSI, koliko je tu bilo silovanja jer ja sam bila high responder, prosječno barem 10 silovanih u postupku)... Nisam znala da već i one imaju osobnost i osjećaje, ja ih oduzimam i embriju...

Nemoj se naljutit, sad se i ja pak šalim, piece and harmony, ali mi smiješno zvuči, to i onaj katolički pulmolog-alergolog tvrdi da je MPO nasilje i silovanje stanica, ali on to ne stavlja u navodnike.

Inače, u Americi svi biolozi onda siluju stanice, jer kod njih je, zbog cijene postupka, navodno, pravilo ICSI jer ne mogu pustit onda još i taj rizik da se stanice ne oplode.

A možda je jednostavno bilo neelokventno rečeno, napisano zvuči fakat čudno.

----------


## Charlie

Nije taj stres za stanice u smislu psihičkog stresa ako sam ja dobro skužila tu istu biologicu. Mislim bilo bi smiješno. Ja sam shvatila stres u smislu kaj ja znam, biološkom. Isto kao što mi je doktor rekao da je stres za js ako folikul raste prebrzo. Ili kao što se može reći da je stres za mišiće izložiti se prevelikom naporu. Ili za želudac neka hrana...eto tako sam ja razumjela, a ako misle na psihički stres onda stvarno mogu samo odmahnut rukom.
Stvar je u tome da je IVF u prednosti jer kod ICSI postoji mala mogućnost da se js ošteti pri injektiranju, plus kod IVF-a je nekakva prirodna selekcija a kod ICSI-ja biolog bira (e sad jel to prednost ili nedostatak nisam sigurna). S druge starne postoji rizik da se ništa ne oplodi i onda je to odluka biologa, uzimajući u obzir sve nalaze.

----------


## ina33

A... kužim. Presmiješno je inače.... ono "doživi šok i stres"  :Smile: . 

Da, biolog odlučuje, na temelju anamneze. I meni je Lana jednom probala IVF-om 13 stanica uz neloš spermiogram pa se nije oplodilo ništa, nakon toga je uvijek išao "stres" tj. ICSI. Pokušaj-pogreška itd. Ali, drugi put bi ja na ovu situaciju ipak popirčala za ICSI - 2 stanice, obje "nahero" oplođene.

----------


## tiki_a

sara38, kako nam ti napreduješ? ~~~~~~šaljem

----------


## sara38

> sara38, kako nam ti napreduješ? ~~~~~~šaljem


*Tiki_a* sve je ok...... Idući tjedan će biti burno  :Rolling Eyes:   :Bye:

----------


## Mojca

Cure drage, 
samo da vam mahnem...  :Heart:  Iako ne stignem pratiti zbivanja u klubu, često mislim na vas...

----------


## Nikolina-Zagreb

Članica sam ovoga Kluba  :Smile: 
Samo da javim da sam u postupku u Mariboru ovaj mjesec i da u srijedu idem na punkciju. Detaljnije sam pisala na Forumu 'Potpomognuta u Sloveniji', kako bih razmijenila informacije sa svima koji su već imali iskustva i podijelila s onima koji su u postupku kao i ja.
Neka nam je sa srećom!

----------


## tiki_a

Oooo Nikolina-Zagreb, ti si ponovo s nama! SRETNO u srijedu!
Mojca  :Heart:

----------


## tiki_a

...i da prijavim jednu moju malu današnju aktivnost, izvadila sam hormone štitnjače i spolne hormone, jedva čekam nalaz mailom (skoro bi poskočila  :Smile: ). ... Ostaje mi još AMH, to ću na drugom mjestu, možda u toku tjedna ako me posao ne spriječi. Kod štitnjače me jako zanimaju 10 puta povišena antitijela, imam nešto kilica manje pa je možda stanje bolje (ako je to uopće moguće)...

----------


## anaea40

Mojca, čestitam ti sa zakašnjenjem, prekrasan avatar  :Heart: .
Nikolina-Zagreb, sretno u Mb  :Smile: .
Pozdrav svim članicama kluba. :Bye: 
Nadam se nekoj skorašnjoj kavi.

----------


## mare41

Nikolina, sretno! Javi kako ide.

----------


## Nikolina-Zagreb

Hvala što brinete.
Evo da i na ovoj Temi podijelim s forumašicama ono što sam napisala pod 'Potpomognuta u Sloveniji'.
Ja na taj postupak idem nekako sva nikakva, jer uz sve što ta 'priča' nosi: kontracepcija, hormoni, davanje injekcija, putovanje, usuglašavanje s poslom, mene je još snašao 'MM koji se s tim ne slaže, skeptičan je, misli da će se dogoditi sve najgore, s obzirom na moje godine i pobačaj prošle godine i čini to samo zbog mene'. Naravno da sam mu rekla da mi takav njegov stav uz sve gore nabrojeno samo otežava i da ne gleda sve crno, jer rizik naravno postoji, od zdravstvenog do financijskog, no da 'rezultat', ako to tako možemo nazvati, može biti velik, no, on ostaje pri svome. E sad, svako bi me pitao zašto sam se uopće odlučila na sve, ako nisam imala njegovu podršku - moram priznati da nisam imala osjećaj da je u tome tako kategoričan prije, kao sada, kada se približava kraj cijeloga postupka; možda sam ja krivo procijenila, a možda se kod njega to i pojačava, ne znam. U svakom slučaju, šta je - tu je, sada više nema, a i ne želim da bude odustajanja, i s tom činjenicom se moram nositi kako najbolje znam, jedino što sam sva, blago rečeno, nikakva.

----------


## Charlie

*tiki_a* što kažu nalazi? 
*Nikolina* ne znam što bih ti rekla, sigurno malo i hormoni utječu na tvoje raspoloženje...ja recimo podršku supruga psihički imam ali logistički je sve ali sve na meni jer je on uvijek na putu, pa čak sam u našem dobitnom postupku sama išla i na punkciju i na ET a o uz da ne pričam...jedina sama uvijek na postupcima, ali ide ili tako ili nikako. Znam da ti ovo nije neka utjeha. Ali ako postupak uspije, neće biti veće sreće.

----------


## Nikolina-Zagreb

Charlie, hvala što si podijelila svoje iskustvo, jer sam ja mislila da sam usamljen slučaj sa solo odlascima.
BTW: Kako ste riješili MM 'učešće' na dan punkcije, ako si i i tada išla solo; obavio je sve ranije, pa si ti nosila ili ?!

----------


## bonim

Nikolina samo hrabro, bude to sve dobro proslo, i mene su pred punkciju upucavali hormoni...popila sam apaurina da nisam znala za sebe...

Ja sam bila kod dr.a, razjasnili neuspjehe, js su bile u na granici zrele/nezrele, i moguce je da imam bug ili sklonost triploidije, pa za slijedeci put svakako na ICSI. Jer sam prosle godine imala spontani, sto ne mora znaciti, ali moze biti da je i to bio uzrok.
Eto sada slijedi pauza, praznici i vidimo se za dalje u sijecnju...

----------


## Jelena

Nikolina, nisi sama. Mi koje vrtimo N postupaka smo često same. MM mi je duševno podrška, ali kao prvo nema smisla da oboje izostajemo toliko s posla, a kao drugo - kod nas je često muški dio para malo postrani. U Austriji i Njemačkoj nije tako, definitivno, muževi su uglavnom na svim UZV-ovima. U Mb je moj uglavnom sjedio u čekaoni. U Novoj Vasi smo skupa ulazili u ordinaciju, al u bolnici nema ni mjesta još za muža. Ima parova koji se organiziraju tako da muževi odrađuju komunikaciju s klinikama, al meni se čini da ja puno više čitam i pratim od MM-a, tako da sam i sama to nekako rađe preuzela. Kod Reša su oboje u igri, to mi se činilo super tamo. U našem prvom postupku smo bili zajedno cijelo vrijeme (Njemačka) i ja sam se svejedno osjećala jako usamljenom. To su hormoni 100%.

----------


## Nikolina-Zagreb

Hvala svima. Puno mi znače vaša iskustva i informacije. Kako god - izgurat ću. 
Čak me manje smeta što je operativno i emotivno manje uključen od mene, više me brine što me plaši lošim prognozama; u stilu - ako ostanem u drugom stanju, tko zna da li ću izgurati prvih par tjedana ili pobaciti, a onda, ako izguram pvih par tjedana/mjeseci, tko zna što će pokazati amniocenteza, a onda i ako ona bude OK, tko zna što će biti s djetetom ... mislim ...., no, i s tim ću se nekako nositi ... da vas ne zamaram  :Smile:

----------


## Charlie

Nikolina imali smo zamrznute plivače za svaki slučaj i naravno ispao je taj slučaj...

----------


## tiki_a

Nikolina, nadam se da je danas bio uspješan dan! A što se m-ova tiče, ja sve obavljam sama i tako mi je bolje. Ne mogu zamisliti da je sa mnom na uzv-ovima, jer zbog posla to često nije moguće, a i što bi tamo sa mnom? Podrška mi je ranije trebala u smislu razgovora o postupku i na tom terenu baš nije bilo kako treba, kasnije mi je postalo svejedno. Ali kod tebe je očito problem druge prirode jer ti sada baš nije vrijeme za loše priče, treba ti pozitiva na svim poljima. Kad smo u postupku sve nam više smeta, ja obično kažem pa kako baš sada toliko stresa na poslu, pa neke posjete, privatne obveze, pa tješi m-a jer je imao loših par dana na poslu....Priželjkujemo mirnih mjesec dana, ali to je očito nemoguće pa budemo preosjetljive. Moja frendica je imala spontani prošle godine, sad nedavno je uspjela (44,5 g. - donacija Prag) i javila mi jučer da su dvije mrvice ostale kod nje. I tebi Nikolina želim sličan dobitan postupak~~~~~
Charlie  :Heart: , hormone sam morala preseliti na drugu temu, gdje im je i mjesto, ovdje se bojim pisati o tome  :Smile: 

Jelena, tvoj avatar je moj desktop na poslu već skoro dvije godine  :Kiss:

----------


## Jelena

tiki  :Smile:

----------


## taca70

Halo curke, evo da prijavim još jedan neuspio pokušaj, da ne pomislite slučajno da sam se predala  :Smile: . Pretpostavljam da će nekim starim vučicama biti interesantno pročitati kako je sve išlo jer je bilo prilično neobično a još moram vidjeti s doktorom može li se šta pojasniti. Ovako: 2.dc sam vadila P4 koji je bio povišen (8,2 nekih jedinica a g.gr. je 4,2) pa sam 2. i 3.dc primila po 1 Cetrotide jer povišen progesteron nije dobar za stimulaciju. 4.dc sam ga ponovno vadila i bio je 3,8 pa sam krenula s Decapeptylom i 4Gonala i tako 3 dana pa sam dobila još jedan Menopur pa nakon neka 4 dana još jedan. Uglavnom, stimulacija je trajala 12 dana, ukupno sam uštrcala 60 ampula gonadotropina a zadnji uzv je pokazivao 3 folikula, štopericu dobila na 16mm (nikad tako malo, E2 dan prije štoperice bio 915pg/ml). Ti moji folikuli su se kilavili svo to vrijeme, nakon 8 dana stimulacije su bili jedva 10mm i dr. koja je taj dan bila na uzv je htjela odustati, čak je rekla da imam na svakom jajniku endometriom ali kao neka ipak dođem idući dan kada je moj dr. On endometriome ne vidi nego 3 folikula :Confused:  a ja se već pomirila s prekidom stimulacije. Nekih 12h nakon štoperice (Brevactide 10000IU) sam morala provjeriti hcg koji je bio 160 (konačno pozitivan nalaz :Grin: ) što se iz nekog ,meni nepoznatog, razloga mom dr. nije svidjelo pa sam primila još jedan Brevactide. I tako sam završila na punkciji s 3js što je nakon svega ulijevalo nadu da sve možda i nije tako tragično kako se činilo. Međutim, 2js su se oplodile ali se nisu nastavile razvijati tako da sam opet izvisila s ET-om. Ne znam šta ću dalje, prevelika mi je zbrka u glavi. Ova godina je bila koma, 3stim i 3 prir. od čega 2 ET-a. Moja ćukica iz avatara mi spašava život a baš i čitam knjigu "Small dogs can save your life". Stvarno je tako.

----------


## bonim

Taca70 bas mi je zao, bas nas nece sreca ovaj mjesec...
A prilicno slici mom slucaju, osim progesterona koji eto ja nisam imala, ali isto 55 ampula stimulacije i dobivene 3 folikule..

----------


## Jelena

taca, žao mi je. Ovaj dramatični tijek si zbilja dobro opisala. A dobar ti E2 bio, mislim za 3 folikula. Nemam pojma, al možda je trebalo malo ranije s punkcijom, na nekih 700 pg/ml. Za ponavljanje štoperice nisam nikad čula.

Sad ipak možeš mazit svoju ćukicu  :Heart:

----------


## orline

> Nikolina imali smo zamrznute plivače za svaki slučaj i naravno ispao je taj slučaj...


Isti slučaj :Cool: 
MM je stalno na putu (tj. 6 mjeseci godišnje) i prvi neuspio ICSI smo radili iz zamrznutog uzorka. Ljetos htjeli u MB sa svježim, ali odgodjeno. Tako da ako se odlučim na zimu ponovo, opet ću biti sama. Sa njegovim polarnim spermićima od prošli put što su ostali. Baš mi full interesantno ako bi uspjelo sa smrzlićima iz 2010, a uradim postupak sad 2012, u kojoj godini bi on postao tata  :Smile:  Mislim, kad će spermići biti mladji dvije godine od njega, hehe

----------


## orline

I ja nisam nikad čula za ponavljanje štoperice. Možda i ima neke logike, jer štoperica imitira prirodan skok LH koji je baš izražen. Ali nisam znala da neko radi merenje vrednosti beta hcg posle štoperice.

----------


## linalena

cure svima puno puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ i pusica

prekosutra krećemo gore , jedva čekam

----------


## Charlie

taca70   :Love:  baš neki neobičan razvoj događaja. Ni ja nisam nikad čula za ponavljanje štoperice, ali ni da netko kontrolira porast LH a bome niti progesteron na početku ciklusa...žao mi je da nije bolje ispalo.
Orline meni su u Mb rekli da nema veze što su zamrznuti, kvaliteta ista, tak da vam je to dobra opcija. Druga priča je što je teško biti sam u tome, pogotovo za punkciju i ET kad bi ipak trebao netko drugi vozit...uvijek me hvatala malodušnost zbog toga ali eto, kad sam sve odradila sama uspjelo je, a sad zadnji put je MM uspio biti tu pa ništa  :Razz:  možda bolje sama radim  :Cool:

----------


## Nikolina-Zagreb

Žao mi je za sve neuspjele slučajeve; nadam se da se još nešto može.

Što se tiče moga postupka i punkcije jučer ... Bila sam narucena u 6.45, poceli su u 7.15 s jednom zenom s opcom anestezijo, pa jedna bez, pa ja u 7.45.
Najvaznije: dobili su 8 js i trebam doci u pon. osim ako drugacije ne jave. Koliko ranije jave ako je promjena, tj. ako umjesto 5. dan trebam doći 3. dan?
Jučer mi je još bila muka cim sam se kretala pa sam i povraćala i bila sam sva malaksala. Sestre su rekle da zna biti muka od kapi koje daju protiv bolova. Tako dugo, hm. Gresku sam napravila jer sam jela minutu prije kapi. Pametnjakovicka! Pa se valjda sve zbrckalo.
Nebitno - glavno da uspije.
Dr je pitalo dali da prenesu 1 ili 2 zametka. Rekla sam kako on misli da je najbolje.

----------


## Charlie

Nikolina javit će ti dan ranije, a ako ne jave ništa to je dobro jer znači ostaje 5. dan.

----------


## ina33

Taco, ogromni zagrljaj!

----------


## sara38

*Taca*  :Love:   :Love: .
*Nikolina* sretno za ponedjeljak i tebi i meni.
Veliki pozdrav omiljenom klubu a posebno *Mare41* :Heart: .

Jučer prošla moja punkcija sa 5js.

----------


## mimi81

Taco žao mi je. I meni je ova godina bila teška...nisam ni do punkcije došla. Teška 2011.

----------


## tiki_a

taca70  :Love: , kad čitam tvoje zadnje dvije priče, pretužno  :Sad:  ... ili za nas veteranke ispravnije rečeno teško, jako teško, i sad treba riješiti tu zbrku u glavi  :Sad: . Kada prođe malo vremena nadam se da ćeš znati što i kako dalje. Na žalost najveća utjeha obično bude "pokušati još jednom".  :Heart: 

Nikolina, prekrasno! Nadam se da će biti blastica (množina).
sara38 sve nešto u tišini, a onda 5 js  :Klap:

----------


## bonim

evo kako puno surfam vezano za kratke protokole za low respondere, interesiraju me vasa iskustva vezano za kratki protokol samo s gonal/menopur ili klomifen+gonal/menopur protokol. 
koliko vidim za niski AMH cini mi se da se vise ide na kratki bez klomifena - tipa protokoli koje CITO ili MB koriste i ujedno koju ste supresiju u tim protokolima koristili...

----------


## ina33

Napisala ti iskustvo na topicu cetrotide protokoli, ali ja sam, uvjetno rečeno, high responder stanica upitne kvalitete, AMH normalna plodnost, na male protokole negativne aspiracije - ostalo (normalan IVF, bilo decapeptyl+gonal, bilo gonal+cetrotide, bilo "dugi protokol s antibebi") - količinski OK, do na previše (preko 15 bez antibebi). U podlozi nekoć mikroc. anovulatorni jajnici, sad malo antralnih, ali opet buknu u stimul.

----------


## taca70

bonim, mislim da si ti sada imala najbolji protokol za low respondere, ja sa menopurima i Cetrotide nemam dobro iskustvo a ni sa klomifenom. Možda da probaš klasični kratki protokol. Prema svemu što sam saznala u svom zadnjem postupku, kod kratkog treba provjeriti P4 jer povišen nikako nije dobar za stimulaciju, treba više ampula, dobije se manje js a najviše utiče na receptivnost endometrija. Preporučuje se taj cilus preskočiti. Samo mi još nije jasno zašto se onda rutinski ne provjerava ako je tako bitan.
Nikolina, sara38, ovo za sada djeluje obećavajuće.~~~~~~~ za dobre vijesti iz laba.

----------


## bonim

da taca70, u svemu si u pravu, ali eto trazim rupe u pravilima, kako bi se reklo..naime zainteresirao me ovaj Nikolinin protokol, ne vidim koju je supresiju primila nakon kontracepcije ili je odmah isla u stimulaciju i 5dc/6dc odmah na cetrotide? A dobila je 8js iako joj je AMH oko 4?
eto tako istrazujem sto mi je bolje klomifen+ gonal ili klasika kratki, dr je vjerovatno preporucio klomifen+gonal jer se potrosi upola manje ampula, a vjerovatno cu opet dobiti 2js...
nocna dubioza :Smile:

----------


## bonim

Ina33, procitah tvoj odgovor, ti si srecom jos dobar responder, a ne ostaje mi drugo nego i to probati, samo eto sad razmisljam izmedju klasike kratkog i klomifena s kojim bi prvim krenula. a budem jos istrazila, oba imaju smisla...
uglavnom htjela bi poceti bez supresije i mozda onda ranije s cetrotidom, mozda onda budu nekvalitetnije js, jer cetrotide ipak smanjuje estradiol, pa folikul malo stagnira, ali pitanje je kad ga stagnirati u startu ili kasnije? meni izgleda da kod mene bolje da ga pustimo da raste, pa ranije krenuti s cetrotideom, ali ne prije 14mm...to mi je za veceras, bude tu jos ideja :Smile:

----------


## taca70

bonim, ti stvarno brzo napreduješ u MPO obrazovanju  :Smile: . Cetrotide ti je bolje primiti na 14mm baš iz razloga koje si gore navela. Samo ti odi sa svojim idejama kod dr.R, bit će mu drago da sve lijepo razjasnite i dogovorite.

----------


## Charlie

Cure, ne znam jel ovo baš spada na ovu temu ali ovdje imate najviše iskustva pa vas molim za mišljenje. Muči me - što dalje sa mnom. Krenula sam si sređivat potpis pa sam se malo, hm, ušokirala. 
Dakle, prva trudnoća je bila iz prvog stimuliranog IVF u MB, nakon 6 AIH i 1 prirodnjaka. Relativno brzo, a zbilo se prije 3 godine. 
Za drugu sam zato prošla već: 1 FET (doduše bez puno šansi), 2 polustimulirana, 2 stimulirana i 5 prirodnjaka (samo 2 s ET). Treći polustimulirani u tijeku ali ne sluti na dobro. Ukupno 7 ET s ukupno 11 zametaka, svi dobri do čak odlični i - veliko ništa. Ma ni biokemijska.
Hormoni su mi jadni (AMH 1, FSH skoro 20), ali dobijem po 2-3 stanice, uvijek se oplode, dob skoro 34, MM je više manje OK, štitnjača u redu (doduše kontrolirala samo TSH, T3 i T4). Prolaktin u redu. Jel ima neka pretraga koju još mogu napraviti? Ako sam već imala uspješnu trudnoću imunologija i priča s krvi vjerojatno nisu u pitanju, ili griješim? Jel stvarno samo stvar sreće naletit na dobru js i dobar embrij ili postoji nešto što mogu sama napraviti??
Oprostite ako sam zagnjavila...

----------


## ina33

*Charlie*, ja sam se isto pitala, odradila imunologiju, nešto i našla, nešto terapije i dobila i na kraju se vraćam na dobru stanicu... iako koristim i terapiju, stila nek' se nađe, više vjerujem u farmaceutski placebo za koji se mogu bolje zapalit, nego za prirodno-homeopatski... To bi bio neki bottomline, filozofski, a sad će te preuzet neko s preciznijim stručnim znanjem (*ufam se u mare41*) i reći točno što bi mogla vaditi (waiver - zbog čestih nestanaka markera na Rebru ti je vrermenski timeline da se to čekne 3 mjeseca, plus nije baš piece of cake dobit uputnicu za to jer je "skupo").

----------


## ina33

E, da, mislim da bi te dr. R prvo poslao na antitijela štitnjače, ako to nemaš urađeno.

Evo, pogle mene - u zadnje 3 godine u dobi od 39+ sam ispalila 10+21+16 stanica = 47, nisam imala odličnih embrija (iako, ja ti u pridjeve ne vjerujem - što znači odličan i ko to kaže, to je tako neobjektivno... neki vjeruju i od "bijelih mantila", ma gotovo većina... u neku "pozitivno komuniciranje i pozitivno razmišljanje", pa ne komuniciraju direktno, jedino bi, evo, od naših vjerovala bih Lani jer je ona odrješita, da se eufemistički izrazim, a i u MB-u sam teško do toga (brojke i slova, mani, čovječe, pridjeve) teško dolazila rekli su da je jedan kao bio sad 2-3 od 1-8, pri čemu je 1 najbolji, 8 najlošiji - ali ne znam je li sav taj range vraćaju itd.). 

Bila sam pokrivena s "imunoterapijom". Od tih 47 stanica cca 40 je bilo zrelo, sve ICSA-no, ogromne količine embrija, još uvijek i za smruznti. Mislim dosad 5-6 MB transfera, ni ne brojim.

Sad... jesu tu godine... ali jesu i 47 stanica, jel' moguće da je baš svaka ništkorist. A biće je...

Nismo jedino probali CITO-IMSI.

----------


## mare41

ina, ok je to za antitijela....
osobno ne vjerujem u antikoagulantnu terapiju kao pomoć u implantaciji (u trudnoći se podrazumijeva), al pošto radimo sve što se može, ok je napraviti i te nalaze.......(pa čak i za svaki slučaj za drugu trudnoću)
tiki_a, jesi na euthyroxu za antitijela? ili?

----------


## ina33

E, i još bitno kod mene - meni je i trudnoća u relativno mlađoj dobi (od 32-37.-me), došla uz epsku količinu transfera i stanica i embrija. Antitijela štitnjače i njeni hormoni checked - b.o. - a TSH bude koji put veći od 2, ali to računam da je nevažno, a i dr se slaže.

----------


## Charlie

Meni je TSH uvijek oko 1 pa zato nisam dalje to checkirala ali budem. Hvala cure. Za ovo drugo - moram porazgovarat s nekim doktorom, proučiti topic imunologija itd da vidim ima li smisla (inače imam dragog soc. ginića koji se nije baš nadavao uputnica jer gotovo sve idem privatno, pa se nadam se će mi izaći u susret u slučaju da će trebat). A histeroskopija, jel to ima smisla ako sam jednom već rodila? Pitat ću ja i doktore ali me zanima vaše mišljenje, pogotovo koje ste to prošle.

----------


## ina33

Kakav je bio nalaz? Mislim da ti to nema smisla. Eventualno su se mogli jajovodi začepit, ali oni su ionako nebitni za IVF. Ja sam je ponavljala, igrom slučaja - išla nakon samo histeroskopije, na laparo, pa su odradili 2in1 - nije bilo razlike između rezultata u 2003. i u 2007.-moj godini, histeroskopski.

----------


## Charlie

Rodila ne radila  :Smile:  Ja nikad nisam radila laparo ni histero, samo RTG HSG i bio je uredan (koliko god nepouzdan, znam). Zato me sad zanima histero jer je isplivao taj topic, a ja to nikad radila, možda nema ni potrebe, ne znam.

----------


## Jelena

Charlie, ja ne znam koje su sve indikacije za histero, mene su poslali zbog nabranog endometrija (i velikog broja transferiranih embrija, al to je bilo sekundarno). Samoinicijativno ne znam je l bih išla.

----------


## Nikolina-Zagreb

Evo da i na ovom forumu javim novosti kod mene; Maribor mi je danas popodne telefonski javio da umjesto 5. dan, trebam ipak doći 3. dan, tj. sutra, subota u 8 sati, jer su od 8 JS dobili 4 embrija.

----------


## ina33

Jelena, ali si ti 2x išla? Charlie pita za 2. put. 

*Charlie*, najbolje ti je sav taj Q&A pitati dr R-a, on je za to tata-mata, a on može i histero napravit - office metoda - ambulantno - nije skupo - ali, mislim da ti neće to sugerirati. Ono što on ne sugerira, ja ne bi dubila... iako može donijeti emotivno smirenje da se ono... sam uvjeriš, koji put fakat treba vjerovati dr-u da neke pretrage neki konkretni benefit donijeti neće  :Smile: .

----------


## Jelena

> A histeroskopija, jel to ima smisla ako sam jednom već rodila?


ina33, misiš na ovo rodila/radila? Ili je Charlie negdje drugdje pisala da je već bila?
Ja bila jednom, pred godine dvije kod R..

----------


## ina33

> ina33, misiš na ovo rodila/radila? Ili je Charlie negdje drugdje pisala da je već bila?
> Ja bila jednom, pred godine dvije kod R..


Zafrkla sam se, sori.

----------


## Charlie

Hvala svima i sorry na uzurpaciji topica. Je, najteze je prihvatit da treba naletit dobar embrij, i cekati - dok ne odustanu jajnici ili moja volja...a sve se izgleda svodi na to u puno slucajeva.

----------


## linalena

pusa svima, sutra putujemo :Very Happy:

----------


## tiki_a

> Hvala svima i sorry na uzurpaciji topica. Je, najteze je prihvatit da treba naletit dobar embrij, i cekati - dok ne odustanu jajnici ili moja volja...a sve se izgleda svodi na to u puno slucajeva.


Draga Charlie  :Heart: , potpuno si u pravu, čovjek se ne osjeća dobro ako se makar nešto ne pokuša. Članice 39+ znamo da su js mlađih žena ipak kvalitetnije bez obzira na nalaz AMH no na žalost nije uvijek tako. Da li stvarno nisi imala sreće svo ovo vrijeme? I ja se često pitam. Eto ima cura koje iz nekog nama nepoznatog razloga vrte popriličan broj postupaka iako uvijek imaju dobre embrije. Sada se sjetih alec... Na tebi je da pokušaš sve što možeš a da ne ugroziš zdravlje i kvalitetu življenja, nema druge. Meni se sa imunologijom nije dalo družiti, nisam vjerovala da mi može pomoći, netko drugi će za sebe odlučiti drugačije... 
...
mare41, vezano za moja antitijela euthirox sam korisitla jedno kratko vrijeme, najnižu dozu, no obzirom da neki dr-ovi smatraju da liječenje nije potrebno ako je TSH ok, ja sam se priklonila tome mišljenju (za sada). Moj nešto povećan prl nije problem, kaže dr. - hormon stresa, može se dogoditi da bude takav, to je normalno. A da sam imala stresni period na poslu ovih dana, jesam  :Mad: 

Nikolina ~~~~~za mrvice
linalena, još malo...

----------


## sara38

*Linalena* sretno  :Heart: !
*Nikolina* kako je prošlo u subotu? Šaljem ti puno  :Zaljubljen: 
Ja sutra na transferu nadam se barem jedne blastice.

----------


## tiki_a

sara38, kad je već 5.-ti dan, biti će blastice  :Smile:

----------


## sara38

*Tiki*  :Wink:

----------


## tuzna

imam pitanje za drugaricu koja ima 40 godina.
naime,ona ima jednu djevojcicu iz prethodnog braka ,koja je vec blizu fakulteta.
sad bi ona sa novim muzem bebicu.kako nije islo,krenuli su na VTO(inace zive u Mariboru)
zadnji postupak je rezultirao time da je,cini mi se ,bila koja js ,ali nista za et...ona bi sad da proba sa onim dhea,na svoju ruku.
narucila ga  od firme biovea DHA a poslali su joj od 100 mg.(kako sma shvatila,to su kapsule,ne moze ih poloviti),uz to je citala da treba i >Q10,ali i njag je nasla  od firme nutrilab Q10,ali i ona je  sa DHA.
moze li piti taj od 100 mg?kako? mora q10 biti sam ?

----------


## tiki_a

tuzna, i ja pijem na svoju ruku DHEA, nisam ga kontrolirala obzirom da sam 40+. Uzimam 50 mg dnevno, naručila od iste firme, tabletice (ne kapsule). Mislim da se preporuča 70 mg dnevno, a čini mi se da u CITO kažu još i više, to će ti vjerojatno potvrditi cure koje su tamo.

----------


## tuzna

hvala,tiki  :Smile: 
da,i ja cekam da mi neko javi...ja sam ,onako upsut,citala o tome ovdje po ofrumu ija joj predlozila...a,namam pojma o tome .samo znam da ga uzimaju starije cure i da je dobar za  kvalitet i kvanititet js.
osim dhea,uzimate jos nesto? q10?u koja kolicina njega?
preporuca li dr Radoncic dhea?

----------


## ina33

Evo jedan odličan, tiče se zabluda o začeću, linkala na linkove, ali tiče se i naše skupine i koliko s godinama to ipak teže ide. Nije baš motivacijski, ali je vrlo... nekako pošten i korektan i to je to, uz čuda koja svi volimo. Svakome tko počinje, bilo koje dobi, ja bi mu ga pokazala.

http://magazin.net.hr/zdravlje/preve...06.html?pos=n1

*Tikki*, vezano za dheau, jedino je u CITOu baš preporučaju, ostali dr-ovi imaju onaj stav "a možete...".

----------


## tiki_a

Da, ina33 i ja sam čula samo od cura iz CITO-a. Koristim ga reda radi toliko da se nešto uzima + naravno folna koju mislim da svakako treba uzimati.
Drage moje da podijelim s vama moje MPO novosti. Ovih sam dana u pokušaju da uđem u onih 9% * 0,50 uspješnih 43+ :Grin:  Krenula sam u prirodnjak (čisti), 1. uzv 9.d.c., desno tri folikula, lijevo 1  :Shock:  :Confused: . Posljedica srpanjske stimulacije??? Dan poslije 2 folikula na oko 15 mm (ujutro), endić 7,5 mm - moje optimalne mjere za štopericu. Danas punkcija, konačno imamo js :Very Happy: . Sutra provjera da li se oplodila. Do nedavno nisam imala punkciju bez js pa se od nedavno zaredalo nekoliko takvih, oplodnja je do sada bila 100%, nadam se da neće sutra biti prvi puta - nije se oplodila. Odradila sam to iako sam se već oprostila od MPO. Teško je redati neuspjehe, a izgleda da je još teže odustati. Pijem 2*2 estrofemića + utrići i nadam se četvrtku  :Smile:

----------


## Lutkica

Evo da se i ja javim.....Tikica zelim srecu, da bude embrij sutra :Smile: ......
Ja na drugi ivf u Mb u februaru,,,,bice isti protokol menopur-cetrotide...mene je dr V. ohladio kad je rekao da je na nekom seminaru bio i da je opce misljenje da
nakon 42. g. skoro da nema smisla ivf raditi....ja se mislim ¨ma sta on zna¨ ali nije upste bio frendly raspolozen....
Uzimala sam i u prvom postupku DHEA, a i sad cu, mislim da pomaze....
evo sta npr uzimaju cure sa fertility communiti 
http://forums.fertilitycommunity.com...eat-grass.html
Uzima li neko sve ovo, sta mislite o tome....Pozdrav svima iz SA

----------


## bonim

Lutkica, ides na kratki menopur+cetrotide, ono 2dc bice po 3 ampule menopura, bez ikakve supresije do cetrotidea?

----------


## Lutkica

Da, Bonim, bas tako... i prosli put je bilo tako,i 6 js,a 5 oplodjenih....bicu na logestu, radi uskladjivanja termina, pretpostavljam...

----------


## Charlie

Tiki_a ~~~ iz sve snage za dobre vijesti sutra  :Heart:

----------


## Mojca

Tiki_a, od srca navijamo za tebe!  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## Inesz

Tiki_a, od srca vibram za ono sutra iz usta embriologa-"Oplodila se je", i za prekosutra da  kaže-"Dobro se razvija"...

----------


## kokos

Tiki_a, mislim da si otpratila puno cura s ovih tema na trudničke i roditeljske i da je već krajnje vrijeme da se i ti ukrcaš na brodić i otploviš tamo.
Za savršeni embrijić!

----------


## gričanka

> Tiki_a, mislim da si otpratila puno cura s ovih tema na trudničke i roditeljske i da je već krajnje vrijeme da se i ti ukrcaš na brodić i otploviš tamo.
> Za savršeni embrijić!


... je. slažem se s ovim! Baš tako i ja mislim!
*Tiki_a* ~~~~~~~~~~~~  :Heart:

----------


## sara38

O* Tiki* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ :Heart:  :Zaljubljen: !

----------


## ina33

> mene je dr V. ohladio kad je rekao da je na nekom seminaru bio i da je opce misljenje da
> nakon 42. g. skoro da nema smisla ivf raditi....ja se mislim ¨ma sta on zna¨ ali nije upste bio frendly raspolozen....


Iskreno, nisam daleko od ovoga. Veće su šanse za prirodno čudo, maltene, to jest ovdje smo više, čini mi se, imali čudesnih prirodnih začeća nego IVF uspjeha u toj dobi.

Wheatgrass - ma, s tim se ne bavim.... na to briju ove cure od prije začeća, koje nisu još u IVF ušle. Ali, ja i inače ne brijem na te vitamine itd. Čekam da dođe *spodoba* i da linka kako je to ludo uspješno  :Smile: . To je onako... accessory za slobodno vrijeme, samo nemoj da puno košta.

*Tiki_a*, vibram i ja, svim srcem, for what it's worth ~~~~~!!!

----------


## Sonja29

Tiki_a navijamo za tebe :Zaljubljen:

----------


## Marlen

Draga Tiki_a ulogirala sam se sad i zbog tebe!  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~ svom snagom za tvoj konačni uspijeh
S obzirom da sam i ja prošla dosta ET bez imalo pozitivne bete (7ET) dobila sam preporuku dr.R. iz pol.V. da mi je možda *progesteron* u drugom dijelu ciklusa nizak i da naglo padne. 
Objašnjenje: nakon ET tamo negdje 2,3,4 dan imam lagane titraje i kao drhtanje maternice, a u ciklusima kad nisam u postupcima imam predmenstrualne
spottinge i to već tamo oko 22,23,24 dan pa prestane pa onda opet pred mengu počne.

Želim ti reći da provjeriš progesteron i da se nakon ET što više 'nafiluješ' utrićima ili što već koristiš.

Pročitaj moj post na forumu Z i Ž od dr.R pod nazivom  razlog neuspiješnim ET


Oprostite svi na ovakvom uletu, ali morala sam.... želim svima da ostvarite svoju želju....

----------


## mare41

Marlen, ma kakvi ulet, dobro nam došla! Pretpostavljam da po godinama ne spadaš u klub, al to ne znači da nam ne pišeš o svojim postupcima. Odgovor dr R je okolo pa na ćoše :Smile: , i da, i ja sam pitala identično, i nema neke pameti, nažalost, osim eto, da još neko osim mene "titra". Probala sam druge preparate progesterona koje on spominje, al bez uspjeha.

----------


## sweety

*tiki_a* go girl!!!  :Very Happy:  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## andream

Tiki ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ sve znaš ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ i još ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Snekica

Tiki_a došla sam ti samo ovdje poželjeti uspjeh jer to stvarno zaslužuješ (a i krajnje ti je vrijeme da se premjestiš na trudnički pdf i pritom NE mislim na godine  :Razz: )~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ :Heart:

----------


## tiki_a

Joj hvala cure  :Heart: 
Marlen  :Embarassed:  ... Uglavnom pazim na utriće i primijetila sam da sam čišća kada ih koristim. Inače kod mene i nije klasičan spotting već veći dio ciklusa nešto nečisto + par dana prije M izgleda baš spotting. Vjerojatno kod mene jest u pitanju progesteron (ili nagli pad? - o tome nisam razmišljala) obziraom da bude bolje kada ga koristim. Pogledat ću što se pisalo, hvala.
mare41, i ja sam jedna od rijetkih koje "titraju". Tamo negdje 7-8 d.c. sam to osjetila (sada, ali nije kod svakog ciklusa), u srpnju za vrijeme stimulacije rekla sam dr-u da osjećam zujanje u maternici. Mislim da sam samo od jedne ili dvije cure na forumu to pročitala. Ne bi vjerovale, ali upravo pijem magnezij ne bi li spriječila to nesimpatično titranje.
sonja29, vidim tvoj potpis i ~~~~~~stalno

----------


## tiki_a

js se srećom oplodila, ovaj puta je to prije mene saznao mm (prvi puta  :Grin: ), biolog kaže da se pravilno krenula dijeliti, objasnio mu je što i kako radi s ICSI-em i kako se počinje dijeliti (malo mi je žao da nisam bila tamo). ... Uglavnom sutra bi trebao biti na 2 ili bolje na 4 stanice, a treći dan zna se da svi priželjkujemo 8-st.
...
Moram malo piskarati i na temu mojih folikula jer mi baš nije svejedno što se ovaj puta dogodilo. Bez hormona 3 desno i jedan lijevo, do štoperice su ta tri rasla, dva došla na oko 15 mm. Da sam pod hormonima takav rezultat (brojčano mislim, ne po pitanju kvalitete) bi poželjela. U startu to bude simpatično, ali ipak ....što je moglo dovesti do toga? Znam, skoro 6 godina obavim po dva stimulirana pa je vjerojatno došlo do poremećaja. I ranije sam vrtjela prirodnjake, jednom sam imala dvije js iz čistog prirodnog, ova druga se oplodila, ali nije se razvijala. Ne znam što ću morati iskontrolirati da provjerim što se događa? ... Ako slučajno ne uspijem  :Grin:

----------


## andream

Tiki, ovaj put je postupak uistinu nešto neobičniji nego prijašnji (sve nešto prvi put) - pa neka i beta bude po prvi put visoka pozitiva. Imam neki dobar feeling i bacam evo odmah i trudničku prašinicu ~~~~~~~
A apropo stanica, meni su vratili sad u dobitnom dva osmostanična i jedan šestostanični - a ja nikako ne prestajem ni dan danas misliti da je upravo taj šestostanični bio dobitan  :Smile:   malo se šalim naravno, ali najbolje ne se zamarati brojčicama, samo nek se oplodi i uhvati gdje treba.

----------


## Charlie

Tiki ~~~~~~~  :Heart:

----------


## Inesz

cure, i šestostanični na 3. dan imaju šanse. moj malac imao 3. dan 6 stanica  :Very Happy: 
rekao Dejo, bilo bi bolje da je 8-stanični, ali i ovaj je dobar! i eto ga već je veliki,  prevalio je pola kilograma još prošli tjedan i lijepo lupka... :Smile:

----------


## Sonja29

Uh tiki.....radujem se zajedno sa tobom...još samo da dočekamo više i tu betu,vrijeme je!! :Smile:

----------


## linalena

tiki_a ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ i jedva čekam poskakivati

----------


## venddy

cure ima li koja među nama da je uspjela iz smrznutih embrijića (ne js) u našem klubu 39+ postić trudnoću? Znam da statistike nas ne maze ni u kojem slučaju, ali čisto informativno. Planiram krajem siječnja po smrzlić

----------


## ina33

U kojoj tvojoj dobi je smrznut? Ja sam ostvarila trudnoću u 37.-moj sa smrzlićem iz Maribora napravljenim od mojih stanica starosti 36, rodila u 38.-moj. To mi je jedina uspješna trudnoća, a bilo ih je sve skupa, računavši i biokemijske 2 i jedan missed, 4.

Inače, *za zujalice i spottingašice itd. 

*Mene oduvijek muči vrijeme nakon stimulacije s obzirom na moje jajnike koji ne ovuliraju, u stimulaciji ruknu puno van, pa onda 6 mjeseci dolazim k sebi, prije na način da ne ovuliram po 6 mjeseci (to u mladosti), sada da po tipa 3-4-6 mjeseci spottam, ali ne ono malo, jer su menge već ionako 7 dana +3 dana spottinga, nego ono... cijeli mjesec to ne staje.

Probala - duphastone - al' ne vrijedi, jer moš' počet tek 16 dc, a onda mi je to 16 dana ipak uložaka, što u mom slučaju znači i gljivice, znači i vaginalete svaki mjesec.

Nisam sklona antibebi - smanjenje ionako "super" libida, napuhivanje... i Dodirko case koji me ukakio do kraja života za antibebi.

Pauza - kao reklo mi super, prirodni fitoestrogen, ali me određeni krug kolegica prepao vezano za kljucanje baš samo estrofema - rakovi itd. Mane - napuhivalo, prsi big.

I sad... timpani...  :Smile: !!! Mislim da sam našla nešto super, ono super... Osjećaj - PRIRODNO. Povratak u mladost  :Smile: !!! Malo sam oduševljena, zezaju me prije da bi ja trebala snimit testimonial za farma industriju...

Dakle, to nešto... što su mi rekli uzmi odmah nakon postupka pa 3 ciklusa, dok malo dođeš k sebi (originalno mi je preporučio dr. V iz MB-a), zove se cycloproginova, na recept se kupuje ili preko one ljekarne na Dolcu (uvoz iz vani), ja sam ubola tri kutije u Mariboru, dalo mi u ljekarni na ZG privatni recept.

Eto... došla sam do 2/3 kutije, ali sam.. načelno.. po osjećaju... ODUŠEVLJENA... feels so natural.

E.. kako sam ja burnih reakcija... nemojte se čudit da za 2 mjeseca napišem... i to je shit  :Smile: . Ali, evo... prvi mjesec ide, spotting samo do 10 dc, osjećaj dobar, mislim da sam čak i ovulirala, ništa ne napuhuje. 

Listu nuspojava se još nisam usudila čitat. Cijena je mislim do 10 EUR po kutiji.

----------


## ina33

Inače, cycloproginova se ne smije u postupcima, ali ne štiti od trudnoće.

----------


## mare41

ina, ja isto našla  lijek za pms-Primolut Nor. Da, nije predviđen za to, da, baš ne bi to trebala pisati, al imaš ti svoj lijek-imam i ja :Smile:  (ponekad s tim umirim bolove, a ponekad s analgeticima). Znam da smanji i spotting (ja ga nemam), al ko nije došao do bolnog pms-a, a čini se da dolazi iza 40-te i neke, ne zna kako boli (i počne oko 22. dana, onako kako Marlen opisuje da krene njen spoting).

----------


## ina33

Hvala puno na tipu, mare, bilježim, pa kad dođem u tu fazu, posegnem i ja. Super da ovako razmjenjujemo iskustva, jer ja očito neću biti od tih sretnica koje jednostavno jedan dan ne dobiju mengu i to je to - ima i takvih sretnica, bez bolnih PMS-ova, bez spottinga... i te te onda, kao i dr-ovi neki... muški  :Smile: ... pitaju u čemu je problem, zašto vas smeta to krvarenje? I ta hormonska terapija, to je ono... luksuz, i što vas to smeta?

Mislim, helou??? Što vas ne bi smetalo hodati 2-3 godine stalno s pelenama, a nemaš inkontineciju? I svaki mjesec turat antimikotike?

Ono... mislim da kreću iz ugla normalno je ući u menopauzu.... i misle da je stvar u toj... psisi  :Smile: .

Ali, nije, i koji put je to, uz psisu, kojoj of kors... ljudi to trebaju prihvatit, stvar i baš u tijelu.

Jer... ali ako ima pomoći da se pritom stalno ne krvari - give it to me, baby. Ako dolazi uz reasonable cijenu i rizik.

----------


## goodwitch

Vidim da su ovdje krenule rasprave i u smjeru i ostalih tegoba vezanih za dob,a ne samo za reprodukciju  :Wink: ,pa bih ja postavila pitanje..
*ina33* čitam vezano za tvoje tegobe i kako mene muče iste stvari-spotting koji traje skoro pa cijeli ciklus tj. i prije ciklusa i poslije ciklusa..isto nahodavam već 4 mj. sa ulošcima ,pa skoro svaki dan..e kaj sam htjela pitati..vadila sam spolne hormone i sve je tu negdje shodno godinama LH 5,6  FSH 10,50 estradiol i prolaktin u granicama normale,ali su mu DHEA i ANDROSTENDION na najdonjim granicama normale..e sad-da li bi se moglo početi uzimati na svoju ruku DHEA? vidim da su tiki_a  i spodoba  krenule uzimati,ali one idu u postupke,a ja ne.e sad da li bi bilo efekta to uzimati vezano za spotting i ostalo?

----------


## ina33

> Vidim da su ovdje krenule rasprave i u smjeru i ostalih tegoba vezanih za dob,a ne samo za reprodukciju ,pa bih ja postavila pitanje..
> *ina33* čitam vezano za tvoje tegobe i kako mene muče iste stvari-spotting koji traje skoro pa cijeli ciklus tj. i prije ciklusa i poslije ciklusa..isto nahodavam već 4 mj. sa ulošcima ,pa skoro svaki dan..e kaj sam htjela pitati..vadila sam spolne hormone i sve je tu negdje shodno godinama LH 5,6 FSH 10,50 estradiol i prolaktin u granicama normale,ali su mu DHEA i ANDROSTENDION na najdonjim granicama normale..e sad-da li bi se moglo početi uzimati na svoju ruku DHEA? vidim da su tiki_a i spodoba krenule uzimati,ali one idu u postupke,a ja ne.e sad da li bi bilo efekta to uzimati vezano za spotting i ostalo?


Mislim da tiki_a i spodobu ne muči spotting, tiki_a muči "zujanje", a to se kao uzima da se digne kvaliteta jajne stanice, ali to je sve nedokazano, neki će ti MPO na to frknuti (naši, a i brojni vodeći Ameri), neki reći...a, uzimajte, a jedna klinika u Hrvatskoj i službeno preporučiti - CITO. Originalno, taj dhea je razvijen za bildere. Nuspojava mu može bit prištavost.

Pomaže li za spotting - čisto sumnjam.

Nisam mu, načelno, sklona, fali mi uvjerenja da može pomoć' naboostat kvalitetu js, a ne da mi se sad opet imat prišteve u 40.-toj, toliko povratka u mladost mi pak ne treba, fala lepa  :Smile: .

Vezano za spotting, imaš hormonsku sliku istu ko i ja - i meni je FSH vršni bio 10,50, LH isto tako mali, već sam jednom bila upala i u omjer 3:1 za FSH - to je tipičan omjer koji naznačuje početak promjena (koje neće bit ono sutra, nije da je giljotina krenula sjeć' glavu i gotovo, nemoj to tako shvaćat, to je jedan proces koji traje par godina), androstend. i dhea isto su mi vrlo niski, AMH je tipa 21, normalna plodnost - ali to govori samo o kolčinama, to mogu bit buljuci ništkorist stanica i tu se vidi da su tu nekad bili anovulatorni i mikroc. jajnici u podlozi, sada su oni izgubili svoju mirkoc. strukturu, jedino se to vidi preko AMH-a i reakcija u IVF-u (21 stanica, 16 stanica, 10 stanica, od trudnoće vitalne ni "t").

Bottomline - presudi sama, ako ti nije par prišteva bad, go for it, bez velikih očekivanja a propos spottinga i boostanja kvalitete js.

Sretno!!!

----------


## goodwitch

Ma u biti sam mislila da možda zbog anovulatornih ciklusa možda dolazi do toga,pa ako je jajna stanica kvalitetnija možda bi i ciklus bio "kvalitetniji"  :Wink: 
za antibebi definitivno nisam-te pozitivna obiteljska anamneza ca.dojke,te jer sam pred par godina bila 3 ciklusa na antibebi i počeli problemi sa grčevima u nogama,lipidogram mi poludio itd.
ovo ljeto sam pila duphason zbog neke ciste,ali krvaruckala bez obzira na njega..a pretprošli ciklus kak ti neki polip,pa prošli ciklus ga nema..
ma sve mi se to čini da će ostat kako je,pa isčekivati kad će tomu doći kraj spontano..

----------


## venddy

> U kojoj tvojoj dobi je smrznut? Ja sam ostvarila trudnoću u 37.-moj sa smrzlićem iz Maribora napravljenim od mojih stanica starosti 36, rodila u 38.-moj. To mi je jedina uspješna trudnoća, a bilo ih je sve skupa, računavši i biokemijske 2 i jedan missed, 4.


smrznuti su u 38, dakle što bi se reklo shit do shita u ovoj dobnoj skupini, pardon my french

----------


## Marlen

Mare41 mislim na tebe  i o tome koliko si ti puno napravila za nas i mene na ovim temama pa bi sada bio red da budeš trudna i da nas počneš i na tom području informirati i  pomagat.....
Vibram i širim pozitivnu energiju iz sveg srca *za tvoj dan  * ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Marlen

I da, godinama još nisam u vašem klubu (imam 32) ali..... ljudi..... po stažu osjećam da sam pred krajem, teško mi je i ne mogu više....
Dotuklo me to što su svi govorili 'a vi budete odma ostali trudni' jer je kod mene sve ok, a od pretraga napravila prije 4god hormone i laparo te briseve 1x godišnje. Suprug 35godina i oat. Imali smo 7ET (ukupno 10 embrija) od toga 3ET iz kryo. Postupci su rađeni u vinogradskoj, pretežno dr.T. Dobro reagiram na stimulacije (3 pune i 2 polustimulirane) ali nam embrii nikad nisu bili 8st a jednom smo pokušali čekati 5ti dan i jedan je došao do neke jadničke morule. Mislila sam da je 2011 moja godina za majčinstvo, a sad jedva čekam da završi...  Pokušavamo od moje 26godine umorna sam.
I šta je to s tim 'zujanjem' maternice, koliko sam ja skužila ima cura koje su ostale trudne sa istim problemom??

Svima vam želim što i sebi što prije!

----------


## ina33

> smrznuti su u 38, dakle što bi se reklo shit do shita u ovoj dobnoj skupini, pardon my french


Onda su šanse bitno veće nego da su ti smrznute jajne stanice pa ih išlo oplođivat, ali ipak manje nego u transferu svježih embrija od tvojih 38 godina. Da su ti to embriji od tvojih stanica od tipa 35.-te godine, imali bi, po meni, veće šanse nego ove smrznute u 38.-moj. Opet, uvjet je i da su "racionalno smrznute", znači ne negdje di se smrzavalo maltene sve preživjelo, nego ipak uz neke kriterije. Uspjeh u ženinoj 38.-moj nije baš neki, pa bilo iz svježeg embrija, bilo iz zamrznutog. Ali, opet, nekome se zalomi, u svakom slučaju, svakako bi se vraćala po embrije od svježeg jaja starog 38 godina, od odmrznutog baš i ne, osim ako klinika tu ne ubaci i punktiranje svježe jajne stanice pa ono...  what the hell.

BTW, a propos zamrzavanja js u kasnim tridesteima, baš mi je jučer sisterica koja je dr.sc. dala info o članku iz Naturea di se kaže da je takvo što apsolutno upitno za dob žena kojima se to vani najviše i nudi, a sve uz reklamni slogan očuvanja plodnosti. Broj živorođene djece je mali općenito, a za skupinu 38+ gotovo pa stastistički zanemariv, i vodi se bitka da se na to sve skupa stavi label "eksperimentalno", jer se vani počelo marketirat (neopravdano) kao metoda očuvanja plodnosti, a u biti - zavlačenje žena jer to još ipak nisu izmislili.

Naravno, postoji mogućnost da sam ja krivo shvatila što mi je ona rekla... ali, evo infoa iz Naturea.

----------


## Sonja29

> Inače, cycloproginova se ne smije u postupcima, ali ne štiti od trudnoće.


Ja cycloproginovu pijem svaki mjesec jer bez nje nemam menstruacije.Kad krenem u postupak sa njom izazovemo krvarenje,zatim krećemo sa stimulacijom. Kod nas se lako može nabaviti i košta nekih 40-ak kuna.

----------


## andream

venddy, moj je smrzlić curetak od dvije godine, rodila u 38-oj, punktirana jajna stanica u 37-oj, dakle još jednu godinu više od ine. sretno!

----------


## ina33

> Ja cycloproginovu pijem svaki mjesec jer bez nje nemam menstruacije.Kad krenem u postupak sa njom izazovemo krvarenje,zatim krećemo sa stimulacijom. Kod nas se lako može nabaviti i košta nekih 40-ak kuna.


Ma daj.. Di je ono tebi "kod nas" - Hrvatska ili?

----------


## Sonja29

> Ma daj.. Di je ono tebi "kod nas" - Hrvatska ili?


 :Smile:  Ja sam trenutno u BiH ali ako ti trebadne samo javi malo ranije i šaljem ti, nije problem :Smile:

----------


## ina33

> Ja sam trenutno u BiH ali ako ti trebadne samo javi malo ranije i šaljem ti, nije problem


Nema frke, ipak mi je bliže Slovenija možda. Kako ti to onda piješ, od kojeg do kojeg dc? To za izazivanje menge, mislim.

Joj, tako mi je neopisivo drago da sam našla nešto što i pomaže... Možda vam zvuči pretjerano, ali ti spottinzi ono... oni su mi, evo, bili razlog glavno premišljanju da li u IVF uopće jer tolike su male šanse, lovu sam već pregorila za to, a velike su šanse da se s tim spottinzima onda još mjesecima zafrkavam. Kaže i jedna prija s kava - ajde ,brate, ti već godinama samo o krvarenju pričaš  :Heart: .

Sad sam, čini mi se, konačno našla nešto što će i bit mali support jer duphastone i pauza i to nisu bili, da me prenese preko teških perioda... a možda mi to bude i hormonalna terapija kad krenu prave promjene, ako je to za to, vidjet ću cost-benefit kad bude za to vrijeme. Za sada, osjećaj je o-d-l-i-č-a-n. Je da ti problemi pare ništa, ali brate... zamisli ljeto pa ne smiješ ništa bijelo i svijetlo ili stalno uloške po toj vrućini itd. Tako da to uopće nije banalan problem.

----------


## Nikolina-Zagreb

Evo da javim kako je bilo ... malo sam se bila opustila  :Smile: , pa sam i zbog maloga (velikog  :Smile:  sina) i zbog sebe ostala prethodnih 3 dana doma.
U subotu je bilo OK, pisala sam već na forumu pod 'Slovenija', no, svakako moram podijeliti i s vama, jer razgovaramo iz drugoga ugla.
Dr mi je rekao da je od 8 JS, 5 bilo zrelo, od toga se oplodilo 4, dobro razvilo 3 i odlučili smo da 2 prenesemo odmah, a 1 ostavimo na zamrzavanje.
Na moje pitanje - zašto se nije oplodilo sve, doktor je odgovorio da se nikada ne oplodi sve, te da se od 10 JS, a ovdje molim vašu pomoć da mi kažete da li se misli na punktirane ili zrele, oplodi 8 JS i to kod mladih žena, a kod nas je to naravno manje.
Bila sam zadnja, jer su prethodno imali 10tak punkcija. Vjerojatno im je uglavnom takav vikend kada ima puno nas iz ino, a malo njih doktora, u odnosu na radni dan. Tako da sam bila gotova negdje oko 11:30 i sestra mi je nakon transfera rekla da odležim 1 sat.
Inače, nije mi jasno da su svim ženama koje su taj dan imale punkciju, bez obzira da li su dobile 4 ili 21 JS rekli da dođu 3. dan od punkcije. Ne kužim, no, evo kao informacija. Možda trebaju doći pa će se s njima točno dogovoriti, ne znam ...
I kao i do sada. Idem korak po korak. Brzo je sve prošlo, kad pogledam, ukupno 2 tjedna stimulacija, punkcija i transfer, što za tako veliki događaj nije puno. Najveće je pitanje naravno novac; čak se vremenski da organizirati i s djecom i s poslom, jedino što je dosta riskantno putovati navečer i po ružnom vremenu. A i zdravstveno to relativno OK podnosim; malo ili puno sam vjerojatno nervoznija i sva sam napuhana i sve me pika i pomalo boli, no, kratko traje.
Ne smijem se ni sjetiti da žene u Sloveniji imaju 6 besplatnih IVF-ova. Zar smo mi u Hrvatskoj žene manje važnosti? No, da ne otvaram raspravu, o njoj se ionako puno govori i pod drugim temama.
I da ne zaboravim - beta je 12.12.
Rekla sam da idem korak po korak, no, već sada je dosta izvjesno a) ako ovo ne uspije a zatim b) ako ne uspije smrzlić, da MM ne želi više da idemo u postupak i zbog mojih godina i rizika koje one nose i niskog % uspjeha kod žena moje dobi, a i zbog novaca. Sad o tome ne razmišljam, no, eto da podijelim s vama.

----------


## ina33

Nikolina, sretno!!!

Ovo što je dr. mislio, nemam pojma. Jesu ti radili IVF ili ICSI?

Ove kojima je rečeno da dođu 3. dan, jesu te sve iz MB-a? Parovima iz MB-a ili Srbima/Bosancima koji prespavljuju u MB-u kažu da dođu, a ovima koji se vozikaju kažu da nazovu.

Također, postoje neke sumnje da MB lab nije više kao što je nekad bio, iako, meni se čini da je selekcija embrija samo benefit, jer što će ti puste stanice i embriji i transferi koji ne vode ničemu - to govorim iz svoje perspektive, u zadnje tri godine su mi tamo punktirali 47 stanica i transferirali valjda 10-tak embrija, jedan dio i namoje inzistiranje, iako nisu htjeli zamrznut, a bolje bi bilo da sam ih poslušala - od tih što sam ih ja nagovarala 2 biokemijske, od ovih što su mi oni vratili 1 missed ab. Doduše, moja mala koju su mi vratili je bila najlošija iz te tranše koju sam imala pred 5 godina, da su im tada ovi kriteriji, pitanje je li bi je zamrznuli... ko bi znao.

Vezano za stav tvog muža mislim da je apsolutno korektan i, iskreno, priklonila bih mu se. Govorim ti kao dio para kojeg muž naterava dobrim dijelom (dobro, da nije nateravao ne bi imali ni ovo dijete, ali možda bi imali neko drugo, posvojeno, dok smo mlađi bili, tako da rubrika što bi bilo kad bi bilo je vrlo nezahvalna). Objektivno - on je u pravu, omjer uloženog versus očekivani uspjeh je takav. Pogotovo što ste vi "smućkali" i jednu trudnoću doma. Nije u pravu vezano toliko za strah u zdravlje, čini mi se, tu pretjerava.

Sretno, to je jedino što ti sad treba!

----------


## Nikolina-Zagreb

Ina, sramota me priznati, no, nisam se sjetila pitati da li su radili IVF ili ICSI, iako si mi ti skrenula pažnju prije odlaska na transfer.

Što se tiče žena koje su taj dan imale punkciju, bilo ih je i iz Zagreba, e sad - ne znam da li su putovale ili ne.

Ne mogu vjerovati da se toliko razlikuju ti muški. Ti zaista imaš potpuno drugačiju situaciju. Moj je inzistirao do 1. djeteta, no, nakon što smo uspjeli dobiti njega, što su prošle godine (i ja malo ostarila  :Smile: , te prošle god. imala rani pobačaj, izgradio je drugačiji stav.

----------


## ina33

Pa, ne oplode se sve stanice, čak ni ICSA-ne, mislim da se ono često oplodi 80% i to je kao OK. Ova tvoja pitanja nemaju odgovora - to su pitanja za biologa.

Vezano za muškarce, nisu niti svi muškarci isti, niti kao žene. Ja ti samo želim biti onaj jedan glas koji će, uvjetno rečeno, malo branit stranu tvog muža (jer većinski ženski ipak je - ma, ne misli ti on zapravo tako, razniježit će se, ti samo naprijed itd. itd.) - jer sam ja tu ona "muška" i razumska strana. I, vjerojatno ti on to stvarno misli, sad, sama moraš procijenit koliko je on tu čvrst, a koliko ti u želji za 2. dijete.

Iskreno, možda vam čak i šanse u Mariboru, uz sav taj trošak love, i nisu puno veće nego doma - koji put su šanse za one u godinama vezano za trudnoću u labu i trudnoću doma li-la, pogotovo ako je par uspio smućkat dijete sam, a vi jeste nedavno imali trudnoću, a i vitalnu trudnoću ste ostvarili doma, bez pomoći laba. Možda je smislenije nastavit doma s LH trakicama, nego lab, pogotovo ako njegov spermiogram nije neko pitanje.

Ali, to su sve stvari za razmišljanje nakon vađenja bete. Dotad - sretno!

----------


## Charlie

Tiki sretno sutra!!

----------


## tiki_a

Evo i mene s novostima. Obavila et 5-staničnog zametka. Bilo bi bolje da je 8-stan., ali dobro je što je sa 2 st. dan prije krenuo na 5, znači brzo je krenuo s razvojem 3. dan. Fragmentacija minimalna, ispod 10%. U prošlom 30%. Korišten je novi medij za bolji razvoj zametka, koristi se kod starijih pacijentica, tri smo koje smo to dobile. Medicina ide naprijed pa se nadam da će i ta novotarija pomoći ženama 35+, za mene je već malo kasno. No dva tjedna mogu (i pokušat ću) uživati u nadi, a onda...
Jučer sam dosta odspavala, utrići su me oborili s nogu. Danas radno, još malo pa u nabavu, uglavnom sve normalno, uobičajeno. Terapija mi je 2*2 utrića vag., 1 andol 100, 5 mg folacina i normabel po potrebi. Ovaj puta baš neću previše posezati za normabelom.

Nikolina, tvoj rezultat je ipak dobar, a tm-a mogu razumjeti, jer kad se krene u MPO onda se pretežno živi u tom svijetu pa još strah da ti se nešto ne dogodi, a jednom ste već uspjeli... Njemu je vjerojatno dosta, a tko bi nas zaustavio kad se jednom pokrenemo  :Smile:

----------


## ina33

Sretno, tiki_a! Jesi dosad koristila andol?

----------


## Charlie

Tiki sretno!!!

----------


## tiki_a

ina33, da, u svakom postupku.

----------


## rozalija

Tiki draga od srca ti želimo da ova j postupak bude dobitni. :Kiss:  :Kiss:  :Kiss:

----------


## sara38

Što je ovdje tihooo...... Ja ću iskoristiti pa malo zavibrati za *Tiki* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ :Heart: !

----------


## Charlie

Ja se pridružujem ~~~~~ za *tiki_a* i za tebe *Sara* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## andream

Tiki, Sara, Charlie, ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za sve vas ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## linalena

> Tiki, Sara, Charlie, ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za sve vas ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


x u potpunosti

A da i ja konačno neš napišem. Izvještaj iz Praga je na temi P_u_Č

danas konačno se iznaručivala za hormone u Vinogradskoj i AMH na VV sada kroz 12/1mjesec
bila sam i kod drR da se dogovorimo za folikulometrije i malo me štrecnul kada mi je rekao da zašto idem gore kada nejdem na donaciju. Pa kada bi se tu moglo sve oploditi možda bi drugačije razmišljala a to se još ne zna, možda tek iza NG. Ne želimo s time računati

Uglavnom napraviti ću bazalne hormone + AMH; ne znam da li će soc.ginica imati kakvu ideju i želju da mi da uputnice za kaj drugo. Ni na SD a ni drR nisu niš drugo predložili. Jedino u Pragu predlažu da se napravi trombofilija i AFA, ACLA, ASA I AZA (kaj je to usput???) samo to nisam sigurna da će mi dati uputnicu kada nemam preporuku našeg MPOovca. Na SD mi ne daju, jedna biologica je rekla da bi dala da napravim te pretrage a sada kada sam došla gore da mi to i napiše bila je druga koja kaže da s obzirom da sam iza zadnjeg transfera bila na heparinu i da nije uspjelo da vjerojatno nije do toga.

Imate vi kolegice moje prijedlog što da se još čekira???

----------


## Mojca

Tiki_a, kako ide?  :Heart:

----------


## tiki_a

Draga Mojca, još dva dana pa radim testić, sve je tako mirno da sam već skoro sto posto sigurna da nije uspjelo, iaonako su mi šanse 1-3%. Malo smo se razbacale po drugim temama pa je ovdje zatišje. 
Kako nam je Nikolina???

----------


## Mojca

Tiki_a, ja unatoč tome ne odustajem od dobrih misli za tebe. 
 :Kiss:

----------


## acitam

> Draga Mojca, još dva dana pa radim testić, sve je tako mirno da sam već skoro sto posto sigurna da nije uspjelo, iaonako su mi šanse 1-3%. Malo smo se razbacale po drugim temama pa je ovdje zatišje. 
> Kako nam je Nikolina???


Draga Tiki, nadam se da ćeš i ti uspjeti i da će i tebe konačno sreća dotaknuti. Nisam baš aktivna na ovom forumu, ali redovito pratim što se kod tebe događa. Ali, nije mi jasno odkuda ti ova procjena od 1-3%?

----------


## andream

Mislim da je važno i tko i kako radi preglede. Mene je prošli tj pregledavao dr Hafner, nisam ni osjetila pregled. Idući mj imat ću vjerojatno samo UZV.

----------


## andream

ups... moj post otišao na krivu temu (i dalje radi trudnička smotanost). Ali kad sam već u svojem najdražem klubu, mahnut ću i zavibrati Tiki da sve iznenadi 13.-og ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## tiki_a

acitam, puno neuspješnih postupaka, visoke godine, OAT mm-a+visoke godine, šanse su zapravo 1%, ja sam malo digla do 3%  :Grin: 
sara, Sonja?~~~~~

----------


## linalena

poljubac klubu

jel netko za kavicu?? a može i kuhano vino , dapače čaak

----------


## Sonja29

Nikolina i Tiki_a~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Tiki ujutro u osam i pol sam na punkciji,budemo vidjeli kak će biti... U subotu na fol. je bilo 18 folikula od 18-19,5 mm. Javim se opet sutra!

----------


## Nikolina-Zagreb

Cure, hvala što brinete.
Jutros, 12.12.2011. (nekako mi se čini sretna kombinacija brojeva  :Smile: ) sam dala krv; znat ćemo za cca 1,5 h, pa javim. Do tada - ne dišemo  :Smile:

----------


## mare41

Nikolina~~~~~~~~~~~~
Sonja, lijepe brojke, za danas~~~~~~~~

----------


## Nikolina-Zagreb

Na žalost, nije uspjelo.
Nalaz: 2,9 IU/L.
A što se može ... šteta ...
Javila sam Mariboru i pitala ih kako je prošlo zamrzavanje onog jednog preostalog zametka i kada mi preporučuju da dođem na sljedeći transfer.

----------


## Inesz

*Nikolina*, žao mi  :Sad: 


Mi smo jutros bili na pregledu. Naš sin je sasvim dobro i ima  već oko 700 g   :Smile: 

Tiki ~~~~~~

----------


## Charlie

Tiki ~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Hakya

Nikolina zao mi je :Love: 
Tiki puno pozitivne vibre saljem :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## sara38

Moram najprije ovdje javiti da je moja beta danas 14dnt5d *1503*! (Odoh na odbrojavanje....)

----------


## mare41

sara, našla sam te tamo :Smile: , al moram i ovdje čestitai našoj trudnici!!!!!

----------


## linalena

Sonja29  super reakcija  :Cool: 

Nikolina-Zagreb tako sam bila uvjerena da si T, jako mi je žao

Inesz  :Very Happy:  za krasnog dječačića, kada se samo sjetimo početaka, pusa 

sara38  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  čestitammm

----------


## sweety

> Sonja29  super reakcija 
> 
> Nikolina-Zagreb tako sam bila uvjerena da si T, jako mi je žao
> 
> Inesz  za krasnog dječačića, kada se samo sjetimo početaka, pusa 
> 
> sara38  čestitammm



Potpis na post!!!

----------


## rozalija

Draga moja saro38 od srca ti čestitam, koja lijepa beta. Ma bravooooooooooooooo. :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## Inesz

Sara38, čestitam! ~~~~~

----------


## taca70

sara38, divna beta. Čestitam i držim palčeve za dalje.

----------


## Inesz

Linalena, Sweety, hvala vam.
Hvala doktorima, biologu, sreći, prirodi, Bogu.... 
Neka svaka od vas čim prije bude mogla ovakvu zahvalnost iskazati.

Neka samo dalje bude sve u redu, i neka ovaj potpis ostane kao malo svjetlo nade svakoj koja se nađe u sličnim situacijama. Koliko god nam bilo teško, ne odustajmo unaprijed. Nije gotovo dok nije gotovo.

----------


## gričanka

> Sonja29 super reakcija 
> 
> Nikolina-Zagreb tako sam bila uvjerena da si T, jako mi je žao
> 
> Inesz  za krasnog dječačića, kada se samo sjetimo početaka, pusa 
> 
> sara38  čestitammm


...evo, švercam se!

Pozdrav najdražem klubu i puse!
*Tiki_a* ~~~~~~~~~  :Heart:

----------


## kiara79

ja ću samo zavibrati za tiki~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## kokos

Sara38, čestitam!!!! Krasno je vidjeti kako se upornost isplati, a želim isto i Sonji29, i, naravno, Tiki_i!!!!!

----------


## kokos

Nikolina, nadam se da će slijedeći uspjeti! Inesz, super...

----------


## tiki_a

Nikolina žao mi je  :Sad:   :Love: ...Nadam se da ćete ti i tm imati snage za dalje~~~
...
Sonja29, kako krasno! Samo da bude lijepih blastica, šaljem beskonačno puno ~~~~~
sari38 i ovdje čestitam, s puno !!! jer ovdje se ne smije puno skakati. Kako lijepa vijest za klub!!
Inesz  :Klap: za dečkića i za mamu!
...
Hvala vam cure :Heart: , ali nisam ja kandidat za plus, igram se LH testovima koji ništa lijepo ne govore, temperatura samo ponekad naraste radi utrića i onda se strmoglavi prenisko, 11-ti dan test rađen poslije podne i naravno ništa. Neka sitne naznake M (inače nemam bolova)... Bit će bolje jednog dana  :Smile:

----------


## marincezg

Svima vama sretno na svim poljima.....
 :Very Happy:

----------


## andream

Bravo za novu trudnicu u klubu, Sara, čestitam i neka je sretno dalje!
Nikolina, ~~~~~~~~~ za čudo FET-a.
Inesz, lijepe vijesti za bebicu u bušiju.
Tiki, što kaže beta?
Svima ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ od nas.

----------


## Sonja29

Koke moje sad mi je javljeno da su se oplodile 4 j.s. Transfer sutra :Sad:  (ništa od blastica ali....i  ovo je nešto)

----------


## Inesz

Sonja, sretno!
 :Smile: 
Znači, oplođuju sve jajne stanice?

----------


## Sonja29

> Sonja, sretno!
> 
> Znači, oplođuju sve jajne stanice?


Inesz u Zenici (BiH) da...

----------


## tiki_a

Sonja29, od 4 je velika vjerojatnost da bi bilo blastica. Znači nisu htjeli pričekati 5-ti dan? Iako mislim da je to jednako dobro, transfer 3-ći ili 5-ti dan, jedino se 5-ti dan nešto više zna o mrvicama. SRETNO!!!

----------


## ina33

Nikolina i tiki_a, zagrljaj veliki...

Sara38, čestitam!!!

A propos postotaka, mislim da to u dobi preko 42+ (to je ta moja, pa za nju pratim)... iznosi nekih 5%-10% maks za stimulirani postupak, uz dobivanje više od 3 js, iako... ja bih to šecnula na maks 5% nekako.

Opet, kome se dogodi, tome je 100%...

----------


## zlatta

drage moje, čuda ipak postoje - trudna sam i to prirodno...
danas sam 6+3
prvi uzv kaže: plod u maternici   :Zaljubljen:    (malo me toga bilo strah jer je zadnja t bila izvanmatern.)
nadam se da će ovaj puta biti sve u redu i da ću ovu trudnoću okončati porodom.... živim dan za dan...pokušavam strahove ignorirati i radovati se svakom novom danu...

----------


## Sonja29

zlatta to je prekrasna vjest...opusti se draga i uživa! Čestitam od :Heart:

----------


## Charlie

Zlatta cestitam od srca!!!!!!!! Predivna vijest!

----------


## anddu

Joj Zlatta prekrasno :Heart:

----------


## venddy

zlatta čestitam od srca i sretno :Klap:  . I da se još po kojoj pripadnici ovog kluba desi takvo čudo

----------


## ina33

Zlatta, vibre do neba ~~~~~~~  :Heart: !!!!

----------


## gričanka

*Zlatta*, čestitam!!!! I ~~~~~~~~~~~~ za dalje


I za *Tiki_a*  ~~~~~~~~~~~~  :Love:

----------


## kokos

Zlatta, krasno! 
Cure, može dogovor... hajde da se sve, koje imate koji bar donekle prohodan jajvod i čiji dečki imaju bar pokojeg trkača, bacite na zabavu preko Božićno-Novogodišnjih praznika i pođete Zlattinim stopama... i nema izvlačenja da vam je krivo doba ciklusa, rekla sam dovoljno rano pa možete odmah početi!

----------


## tina2701

> drage moje, čuda ipak postoje - trudna sam i to prirodno...
> danas sam 6+3
> prvi uzv kaže: plod u maternici     (malo me toga bilo strah jer je zadnja t bila izvanmatern.)
> nadam se da će ovaj puta biti sve u redu i da ću ovu trudnoću okončati porodom.... živim dan za dan...pokušavam strahove ignorirati i radovati se svakom novom danu...


..čestitam Zlatta još jednom....

..ipak nisi izdržala do 8 tt za prvi uzv kak si rekla...  :Laughing: 

..u svakom slučaju sretno..i da sad trudne skupa popijemo kavu  :Grin:

----------


## tiki_a

zlatta ČESTITAM i jaaako me razveselilo tvoje javljanje  :Very Happy:  ... Ovo su najljepše vijesti, čudo prirode  :Zaljubljen: 
kokos  :Laughing: , primljeno na znanje, drugo mi ionako ne preostaje  :Laughing:

----------


## sweety

> drage moje, čuda ipak postoje - trudna sam i to prirodno...
> danas sam 6+3
> prvi uzv kaže: plod u maternici     (malo me toga bilo strah jer je zadnja t bila izvanmatern.)
> nadam se da će ovaj puta biti sve u redu i da ću ovu trudnoću okončati porodom.... živim dan za dan...pokušavam strahove ignorirati i radovati se svakom novom danu...



Aaa gle ovo!!! Čestitam i neka je sa srećom!!!!!!!  :Heart:  :Heart:  :Heart:

----------


## Inesz

*Zlatta*, ovo je divna vijest. Sretna sam radi tebe. ~~~~ za dalje.

----------


## anaea40

Zlata, čestitam od  :Heart: . Razveselila si me. To našem klubu treba!!!!

----------


## zlatta

drage moje, hvala puno!

ja sam ustvari nakon 4 neuspješna ivf (doduše sve prodnjaci odn. klomifenski ali ipak 4!) odlučila okrenuti se prirodi  
Prvo sam mjesec dana otpustila sve venitle i  živjela život sex-d-r'r   :Grin:   , a onda krenula dalje. 
Otišla dr.Sadikoviću (potvrdio da su jajovodi živi i rade  :Smile:  ) i od polovine 8 mjeseca pila njegove čajeve u vinu, početkom rujnu otišli smo homeopatu ( ali isti se bavi i gledanjem stanja organizma kroz zjenicu oka i on potvrdio da su jajovodi ok)  i od tada koristila njegove pripravke za plodnost te u 10 mj. dva puta bila na bioenergiji  - i evo rezultat stigao...možda i slučajno, ne znam, nije niti bitno,  hvala bogu na ovom daru...
možda da kažem i da uskoro punim 43 godine, ali duboko u sebi cijelo vrijeme imam vjeru u svoje tijelo, unatoč porazima i padovima, vjera je uvijek bila tu, a s njom i nada i upornost ..

želim što više ovakvih trudnoća u našem klubu!! da se riječi naše kokos ostvare    :Grin:

----------


## linalena

Zlatta sretno  i prekrasna vijest  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  

a mi se selimo u centar i nadamo se da će nam malo skrenuti  misli

----------


## Mojca

Zlatta, od srca čestitam!
P-R-E-D-I-V-N-O!!!!!
 :Smile: 

Želim ti mirnu i opuštenu trudnoću.

----------


## Svetlana123

Zlatta, sreco, bravvvooooo!!!! Ti imas samo godinu manje od mene, ne daj se generacijo! Bice sve za 5!!! Bog voli uporne!!! Mirnu, dosadnu i srecnu trudnocu i porod ti zelim!!!

----------


## sara38

*Zlatta* čestitam ti od srca  :Joggler:   :Very Happy:   :Klap: !

----------


## laky

> drage moje, hvala puno!
> 
> ja sam ustvari nakon 4 neuspješna ivf (doduše sve prodnjaci odn. klomifenski ali ipak 4!) odlučila okrenuti se prirodi 
> Prvo sam mjesec dana otpustila sve venitle i živjela život sex-d-r'r  , a onda krenula dalje. 
> Otišla dr.Sadikoviću (potvrdio da su jajovodi živi i rade  ) i od polovine 8 mjeseca pila njegove čajeve u vinu, početkom rujnu otišli smo homeopatu ( ali isti se bavi i gledanjem stanja organizma kroz zjenicu oka i on potvrdio da su jajovodi ok) i od tada koristila njegove pripravke za plodnost te u 10 mj. dva puta bila na bioenergiji - i evo rezultat stigao...možda i slučajno, ne znam, nije niti bitno, hvala bogu na ovom daru...
> možda da kažem i da uskoro punim 43 godine, ali duboko u sebi cijelo vrijeme imam vjeru u svoje tijelo, unatoč porazima i padovima, vjera je uvijek bila tu, a s njom i nada i upornost ..
> 
> želim što više ovakvih trudnoća u našem klubu!! da se riječi naše kokos ostvare


dr.Sadiković iz Ljubuskog ili neki drugi???

----------


## zlatta

da, upravo taj dr.Sadiković. Išli smo kod njega na preporuku jedne naše vršnjakinje,osječanke koja je 10 godina obilazila klinike i onda u 40toj otišla kod njega i ostvarila prirodnu trudnoću, a onda u 42oj i drugu trudnoću. I još neke osječanke.
E sad, da li je od toga ili ne, ne znam i nije bitno. 
A ove poruke sam pisala kako bi dala informaciju da nismo osuđene samo na mpo, ima i drugih načina, samo zavisi kuda nas srce vuče da je bolje za nas.

----------


## sara38

I ja sam prije dosta godina bila kod dr. Sadikovića, čovjek je doktor medicine i fitolog, a otac mu je nadaleko bio poznati fitolog. Izliječila sam neki sitni problem s njegovim čajevima.....

----------


## glacova

zlatta čestitam od srca!!!!
Čuda su moguća samo treba vjerovati u njih! 
Eto još jednog usprkos "groznim pticama zloslutnicama".

----------


## taca70

> A ove poruke sam pisala kako bi dala informaciju da nismo osuđene samo na mpo, ima i drugih načina, samo zavisi kuda nas srce vuče da je bolje za nas.


Zlatta, cestitam i nadam se da ce sve biti dobro do kraja. To je stvarno velika sreca.
Mislim da se postavlja pitanje ,barem ovakvima kao meni, do kada se boriti sa MPO i do kada i koliko pokusavati s alternativom. Nekada jednostavno ni jedan put nije pravi a zivci, vrijeme i lova se rasipaju bez povratka.

----------


## tiki_a

> Zlatta, cestitam i nadam se da ce sve biti dobro do kraja. To je stvarno velika sreca.
> Mislim da se postavlja pitanje ,barem ovakvima kao meni, do kada se boriti sa MPO i do kada i koliko pokusavati s alternativom. Nekada jednostavno ni jedan put nije pravi a zivci, vrijeme i lova se rasipaju bez povratka.


Potpisujem.

----------


## aleksandraj

zlatta, cestitke do neba :Klap:  :Very Happy: 

i bravo za alternativu

----------


## tiki_a

aleksandraj  :Heart:

----------


## linalena

Dobila M danas, onak recimo da sada ide crveno . ne znam dal da računam 1dc ili ne
važno mii je  jer moram vaditi hormone ovaj ciklus

i onda još, rekli mi da vadim 3-5dc, kaj je bolje ???

i oprostite, ali fakat ko da nikad nisam vadila hormone (ovo mi je treći put)

----------


## mare41

linalena, mislim da možeš u ponedjeljak vaditi.

----------


## tiki_a

linalena, riješila hormone? ...Obzirom da sam pomalo mislima u Pragu, vidim tvoj potpis...pa brzo je to, već u veljači si tamo?
Cure, pitam ovdje jer smo specifične  :Smile:  ...refundacija od strane HZZO za donaciju prolazi i za našu dobnu skupinu ili to bude jako teško?

----------


## Bubzi

tiki_a, evo ja ti imam iz prve ruke. Sve sam predala u početkom 10 mjeseca. Danas sam se čula sa doktoricom i rekla je da je sve u redu i da očekujem rješenje za Prag (donacija). Znači godine nisu prepreka već su u našem slučaju prednost jer smo, kako bi se lijepo reklo, na zalasku reproduktivne karijere :Smile:  Samo skupi sve nalaze, a vjerujem da sve i imaš i predaj u Margaretsku. Bili su jako susretljivi i ljubazni. Takvo je moje iskustvo.

----------


## glacova

tiki_a,ni mi nismo imali nekih velikih probeme,samo se naoružaj svim papirima i još više strpljenjem i živcima!

----------


## linalena

Glacova koja prekrasna bebica,  nemam riječi (ipak sam ja matematičar)

je sve sam povadila, nalazi sljedeći tjedan AMH, pa iza NG ostali hormoni
trombofilije  tek krajem siječnja

ja u frci, kraj ppolugodišta, selidba, jedva škicnem al svima velika pusa

----------


## tiki_a

Bubzi, glacova, ovo jako dobro zvuči. Hvala vam cure. Sad samo treba krenuti od nekud...nekako...Još ću vas povremeno gnjaviti s pitanjima  :Smile:

----------


## Bubzi

tiki_a samo pitaj. Možeš i na pp ako ti je zgodnije. Upravo se za Prag pripema još jedna draga cura (46 godina, isto donacija js) samo nije na forumu. Sve nas je više na putu... :Smile:

----------


## Sonja29

Mojim nadražim kokama ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za sve što im treba. Još malo i a ću biti punopravni član :Smile:  :Heart:

----------


## sretna35

> drage moje, čuda ipak postoje - trudna sam i to prirodno...
> danas sam 6+3
> prvi uzv kaže: plod u maternici  (malo me toga bilo strah jer je zadnja t bila izvanmatern.)
> nadam se da će ovaj puta biti sve u redu i da ću ovu trudnoću okončati porodom.... živim dan za dan...pokušavam strahove ignorirati i radovati se svakom novom danu...


prekrasno čestitam i želim vesel Božić bijeli

----------


## ina33

Svima ~~~~ za sve što im treba, nastavak, odustanak, prirodu, MPO, mir ili nove borbe!

Glacova, uistinu predivni avatari!

----------


## tiki_a

Bubzi, ovakve informacije su mi uvijek jako dobra motivacija. Malo sam već umorna od postupaka, pomisao na skupljanje nalaza i odlazak u Prag mi trenutno stvara noćnu moru, ali ako malo odmorim i polako krenem s papirologijom, mailovima i sl., taman da uspijem upasti u neku ljetnju shemu jer ranije ne bi. A bome ni kasnije, nekako su mi godine postale granične. Ili pokušati unutar godinu dana bez forsiranja naravno ili osustati od svega (osim kućne  :Grin: ).
ina33  :Heart:

----------


## tiki_a

Sonja29, tebi će ulaznica za punopravno članstvo biti lijepa beta  :Smile:  ~~~~~~

----------


## Sonja29

> Bubzi, ovakve informacije su mi uvijek jako dobra motivacija. Malo sam već umorna od postupaka, pomisao na skupljanje nalaza i odlazak u Prag mi trenutno stvara noćnu moru, ali ako malo odmorim i polako krenem s papirologijom, mailovima i sl., taman da uspijem upasti u neku ljetnju shemu jer ranije ne bi. A bome ni kasnije, nekako su mi godine postale granične. Ili pokušati unutar godinu dana bez forsiranja naravno ili osustati od svega (osim kućne ).
> ina33


Tiki neću da čujem za odustajane,odmah ću se naljutiti na tebe :Wink:  :Wink: 
A što se bete tiče.....kakve sam ti ja sreće i ne vjerujem baš previše ali znaš mene.....nema predaje!

----------


## milivoj73

sonja 29 ova beta iz našeg potpisa je rađena 28.12.10.  :Smile: 
želim vam isti scenarij...
najsimpatičnijem klubu želimo puno uspjeha...

----------


## Bubzi

Tiki_a nema predaje. To ti je ko da si dala sve ispite, ali ti se nije dalo diplomski :Smile: 
Ti već imaš sve nalaze, vidim da se stalno čekiraš pa sam sigurna da ti to možeš predati u roku od mjesec dana, a onda čekati rješenje. Dok čekaš odmaraš i to ti je to. I kad dođe rješenje imaš vremena, ne moraš odmah ići. 
Drage cure želim vam svima Sretan Božić i ono što želim i sebi. Vi znate što je to. Puse svima!

----------


## rikikiki

Curama iz mog najdražeg kluba želim sve najbolje za blagdane, a do idućih puno malih bebica ili velikih buša  :Heart:  :Yes: !
Bubzi, sretno u Pragu!
Tiki_a, nisam više aktivna na forumu, ali redovno škicam ... prvenstveno da vidim kako je kod tebe i još nekih dragih cura. Nadam se da ćeš se ipak odlučiti za Prag a kad objaviš svoju trudnoću mislim da će biti praznik na forumu! ~~~~~~~~~~  :Wink: 
Svima sretno!

----------


## tiki_a

Da Bubzi, točno je to što pišeš, hvala za dodatni poticaj  :Heart:  ... 
rikikiki  :Heart:

----------


## rozalija

> Curama iz mog najdražeg kluba želim sve najbolje za blagdane, a do idućih puno malih bebica ili velikih buša !
> Bubzi, sretno u Pragu!
> Tiki_a, nisam više aktivna na forumu, ali redovno škicam ... prvenstveno da vidim kako je kod tebe i još nekih dragih cura. Nadam se da ćeš se ipak odlučiti za Prag a kad objaviš svoju trudnoću mislim da će biti praznik na forumu! ~~~~~~~~~~ 
> Svima sretno!


X

----------


## hanumica fata

drage cure, 
evo kopiram informaciju, jer sigurno ce na gornjem topicu mnogima da promakne:
imam kompletno pakovanje pergoveris-a za stimulaciju JS (10 doza ukupno).
pergoveris se kod nas smatra za bolji i luksuzniji preparat, jer je relativno nov i skup. najcesce ga daju starijim IVF kandidatima, smanjenim rezervama ili tamo gdje IVF vec dosta puta nije upalio (zato sto osim 150 IU FSH ima i 75 IU LH sto kod vecine poboljsava sazrijevanje).
za one koji su pratili moju pricu, sjetice se kako sam ja u pripremi za ICSI ostala spontano trudna sa nasim cudom, pa eto tako ostade i hrpa medikamenata neupotrebljena u frizideru. rok trajnosti kraj maja 2012. please na pp jer nisam puno na netu. 
pozdravi i sretno

----------


## mare41

hanumica, lijepo te vidjeti ovdje :Heart:

----------


## glacova

meni je ostalo osam fragmina 2500,pa ako netko treba, molim isto na pp

----------


## sara38

U klubu vlada blagdansko zatišje a ja ću mojim najdražim suborkama poslati puno  :Kiss:  i javiti da sam bila danas na prvom pregledu, sve je ok, vidi se gest. mjehur s emb. odjekom, imamo jedno  :Heart:  i veliki smo 8mm (6+6)......

----------


## tiki_a

Ooooo sara38, već sam željno čekala neke novosti od tebe  :Klap:   :Heart:

----------


## linalena

sara prekrasno :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 

Da samo javim moj AMH je 9,2

niš ne stignem zbog selidbe, samo malo škicnem

svima čestitam sve kaj se može čestitati, pusa velka

----------


## tiki_a

linalena  :Klap:

----------


## Sonja29

> Sonja29, tebi će ulaznica za punopravno članstvo biti lijepa beta  ~~~~~~


Mile moje kao punopravna clanica objavljujem betu na 16 dnt je 609. U srijedu ponavljamo betu i kontrola.

----------


## sara38

> Mile moje kao punopravna clanica objavljujem betu na 16 dnt je 609. U srijedu ponavljamo betu i kontrola.


Ja ću ti poslati samo puno  :Heart:  :Heart:  :Heart:  :Heart: !

----------


## tiki_a

Kako lijepa beta!!! Kooooonačno  :Smile:  Sonja29  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:

----------


## zlatta

sonja29, čestitam, čestitam!!! želim ti urednu,školsku trudnoću svih idućih još 8 mjeseci!
zaslužila si to...   :Smile:

----------


## RuzicaSB

Sonja cestitke i od mene i milijun poljubaca ti saljem!
Znam nema me 100 godina pa sam opet ko padobranac dosla samo zazeljeti svim svojim Q10 kokicama da 2012 bude nasa godina!!!

----------


## ina33

Čestitam i sretno za dalje!

----------


## sweety

Želim vam svima sretnu i PLODNU novu godinu!   :Heart:  :Heart:  :Heart:

----------


## Nikolina-Zagreb

Samo da javim da mi osim neuspješnoga rezultata transfera sa 2 zametka, nije uspjelo niti zamrzavanje 1 preostaloga, jer se nije dobro razvijao. Ponudili su mi termin u VIII mj, predbilježila sam se, u slučaju da osvojim na lotu  :Smile: , jer zbog godina sumnjam da mi se više isplati ulagati. 
Sretno svima!

----------


## kokos

Nikolina,
nemoj odustati! Zakon se mijenja pa će se zameci i kod nas zamrzavati, što znači da možeš i u Hrv., na teret HZZOa.
Ali, kako si imala spontanu trudnoću pred manje od godine dana, lako je moguće da će se desiti prirodno opet - i prije  postupka!
Nadam se tome.

----------


## Nikolina-Zagreb

Kokos, hvala na informacijama i podršci, no, sumnjam da će taj Zakon uključivati žene od 42 god.  :Sad:

----------


## kokos

Za sada nema dobne granice. Meni je 48 i idem u slijedeći postupak u sijčnju, a u 2011. sam imala prva 4 postupka.
Nadam se da će tako biti i po novom - na doktoru je da procijeni ima li šanse ili ne.

----------


## ina33

*Nikolina*, žao mi je, s obzirom na tvoju anamnezu, meni se čini da su ti podjednake šanse kućna radinost i Maribor, tako da, po meni, ništa specijalno ne gubiš ako i ne odeš na taj postupak. U svakom slučaju - sretno!

----------


## glacova

> *Nikolina*, žao mi je, s obzirom na tvoju anamnezu, meni se čini da su ti podjednake šanse kućna radinost i Maribor, tako da, po meni, *ništa specijalno ne gubiš ako i ne odeš na taj postupak*. U svakom slučaju - sretno!


ja ne mogu vjerovati!!! Nadam se da sam ipak krivo shvatila ovu poruku?!? 
Nikolina,dok čekate postupak,posvetite se ljepo jedno drugome,ne odbacuj ni jednu mogućnost!

----------


## ina33

Nisi krivo shvatila. Ja mislim da je u toj dobi uspješnost IVF-a i uspješnost kućne radinosti slična, tim više što Nikolina ima već i bebu i jednu trudnoću iz kućne radinosti, a u IVF-u nema uspjeha (još), a kućna radinost ne nosi sa sobom cijelu kompliciranu logistiku i povećane troškove. Vjerojatno zato i neki doktori (Maribor) kažu da je uspjeh IVF-a kod žena iznad 42 sporadičan i ne savjetuju žene da idu u IVF (stimulirani, kakav oni najčešće vrte). Ako oni lažu mene i ja lažem vas.

----------


## tiki_a

Nikolina  :Love:  žao mi je  :Sad: ...Možda bi stvarno bilo bolje pokušati kod nas na teret HZZO, a dok čekaš sigurno imaš veće šanse uspjeti u kućnoj nego mnoge od nas ovdje. Sretno!
...
kokos, ti ćeš u siječnju na VV?

----------


## Sonja29

Nikolina slažem se sa inom i tiki_a,nemaš što izgubiti.Sretno draga!

----------


## Kadauna

http://www.fertilitycenterberlin.de/...f-register.jpg

i
http://www.mvz-pan-institut.de/Schwangerschaftsraten

a ima još statistika koje ipak govore da nisu šanse tako malene kakve opisuje Maribor našoj Ini... ako se ja dobro sijećam da je uspješnost kućne radinosti tek ispod 10%. No nisu sve žene od 30-35 godina iste, niti su sve dijagnoze od 35-40 ili od 40> iste....................... 

Samo su ipak postoci spontanog kod starijih žena mnogo veći nego kod mlađih žena  :Sad: ( no to je već druga priča................ 

Cure iz kluba, sretno i ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Ono što mene u HR jako ljuti u međuvremenu jest da se često vraćaju i loši embriji..... (čak neke doktore-privatnike prati reputacija da insceniraju transfer ali bez embrija jer nisu ni došli do njega, ali to pacijentici ne kažu nego uredno naplate ET a opet neke doktore prati reputacija da nakon ET-a još naprave 1-3 uzv da prate razvoj u maternici nakon transfera  :Confused: ) dobro znajući da takvi embriji neće dovesti do trudnoće. Zašto to rade na taj način, zašto u državnim klinikama ne prekidaju takve postupke, zašto uopće vraćaju neizgledne embrije!?

----------


## Sonja29

Kaduna žalosno je to ako je istinito a što se tiće lošeg embrija ja bi prva tražila da ga vrate jer bolje ikakav već nikakav a sve postupke sam plačala tak da znam kolike su cijene. Mojoj frendici su rekli da je dvostaničan i da nema skoro nikakve šanse ali da ga vraćaju tek tako ako želi. Složila se s tim i sada ima krasnog sina a prije toga su joj vraćali blasto ciste pa ništa! Nikad se ne zna kad će se sve posložiti i koji će biti uspješan!

----------


## zlatta

zašto tako paušalno - temeljem stalnospominjanih statistika??!   
nismo sve iste da idemo u isti koš!
uspješnih trudnoća u 40tima itekako ima i u mom okružju i na ovom forumu i u bolnici ih pogotovo viđam i čemu onda pesimizam??!    

neke će zatrudniti prirodno, ali neke će bolje reagirati na mpo i ne treba nikoga odgovarati od bilo čega... 
tko zna što je za koga bolje??? bez obzira na prijašnje anamneze...

*glacova*, bebica je prekrasna   :Zaljubljen:

----------


## glacova

Da sam ja slušala doktore i ljude sa statistikama oko sebe ne bih nikad imala ovo malo biće kraj sebe!
Zlatta slažem se s tobom,i meni su rekli u bolnici da nek si ne mislim da sam im ja najstarija "prirodna" trudnica!
ina,svaka čast tvojem znanju i želji da svakog smjestiš na njegovo mjesto,ali smatram da ovaj forum ipak treba optimizam i nadu! Svaka od nas u duši dobro zna "svoju statistiku",ne treba nam baš uvijek i njena potvrda!

----------


## glacova

kokos isprazni pp!

----------


## kokos

uf, uf... hvala, jesam

----------


## Jelena

sonja29, čestitam!!! Jesi ti zbilja bila 18 puta na stimuliranom? Ja sam mislila da sam ja puno puta išla u postupke  :Smile: 
I ja bih platila transfer lošeg embrija.

Inače, što se tiče potrebnog optimizma na ovom forumu i ininog komentara (medicinski realnog), po meni je potrebno i jedno i drugo. Mislim da su i realni komentari nužni za neke od nas. Štite nas od nepodnošljivih razočarenja.

----------


## linalena

> Inače, što se tiče potrebnog optimizma na ovom forumu i ininog komentara (medicinski realnog), po meni je potrebno i jedno i drugo. Mislim da su i realni komentari nužni za neke od nas. Štite nas od *nepodnošljivih razočarenja*.


o da, tako lijepo spojne dvije riječi, baš tako treba malo druge strane

Malo da se javim svome klubu, eto prekosutra slavim rođendan (3 tjedna ću imati godinu dana mlađeg muža :Laughing: )
U petak izvađen progesteron i sada trebam nabaviti lijekove i čekati 1dc, nadam se da neće biti priije petka
2dc piknem Decepeptil (nadam se da ćemo nabaviti depot injekciju da se ne trebam pikati svakodnvno)
nakon 16 dana kontrola i valjda početak stimulacije

pusa svima

----------


## Sonja29

> sonja29, čestitam!!! Jesi ti zbilja bila 18 puta na stimuliranom? Ja sam mislila da sam ja puno puta išla u postupke 
> I ja bih platila transfer lošeg embrija.
> 
> Inače, što se tiče potrebnog optimizma na ovom forumu i ininog komentara (medicinski realnog), po meni je potrebno i jedno i drugo. Mislim da su i realni komentari nužni za neke od nas. Štite nas od nepodnošljivih razočarenja.


Jelena ,istina je.....zbog moje dijagnoze nema drugog načina da dodjemo do j.s.

----------


## ina33

> i želji da svakog smjestiš na njegovo mjesto,ali smatram da ovaj forum ipak treba optimizam i nadu! Svaka od nas u duši dobro zna "svoju statistiku",ne treba nam baš uvijek i njena potvrda!


Nemam ja želje "smještanja na mjesto", a svakom drugo treba. Ne mora se na svaku temu pjevat ista pjesma. Nekom će "vjeruj" bit dobra mantra, nekom neće. Neko će si još i iščitati krivnju da eto... ne može navinut svoj mozak da misli tako da ostane trudan, pa još i oko toga vrtit grižnju savjesti. Neko želi odustati i treba mu neko da ga pogurne. Neko želi nastaviti, i treba mu neko da ga pogurne. Itd. Ne možemo svijet mjeriti svojim cipelama. Disonantna mišljenja su dobra jer ne dopuštaju "zahirenje" u jednu stranu, to jest - unisono je, po meni, loše. Svako govori onako kako misli, ni više, ni manje. Ne radi se tu toliko o nekom znanju, nego svako je prošao drugačije iskustvo i ono iz njega progovara, osobno iskustvo se ne može zanemarit, pa ma kakvo ono bilo.

----------


## ina33

Evo baš čitam članak u 24 h, naslov je "Bila sam na 20 umjetnih oplodnji", i na kraju je liječnički komentar, dr. Radončić, "Nakon 42 godine više je izuzetak nego pravilo da se uspješno zanese IVF-om". Dozvolite da neke žene možda i to trebaju čuti/pročitati za neko usmjerenje.

----------


## mare41

Baš smo mi ovdje lijep statistički pokazatelj: imamo prirodnih trudnoća, MPO trudnoća, maratonaca koji se ne daju, oni koji su na izmaku i onih koji se ne daju...Doći će nove 39+ cure jer se ovaj klub u starom sastavu, zbog svega navedenog, manje druži (i tipka).Svega ima i bit će svega, u skladu i unatoč statistikama. Da nije toga, ne bi bilo ni sreće ni nade, ni truda niti "nepodnošljive lakoće postojanja" :Smile: .

----------


## Inesz

samo neka se naš sin rodi živ i zdrav. nakon toga baš se nadam da bih mogla poboljšati statistiku i roditi mu seku negdje iza moje 42. 
baš se nadam...  :Smile: 

danas bili na pregledu, maleni ima 1200 g i sve je u redu.

----------


## Kadauna

> Nemam ja želje "smještanja na mjesto", a svakom drugo treba. Ne mora se na svaku temu pjevat ista pjesma. Nekom će "vjeruj" bit dobra mantra, nekom neće. Neko će si još i iščitati krivnju da eto... ne može navinut svoj mozak da misli tako da ostane trudan, pa još i oko toga vrtit grižnju savjesti. Neko želi odustati i treba mu neko da ga pogurne. Neko želi nastaviti, i treba mu neko da ga pogurne. Itd.* Ne možemo svijet mjeriti svojim cipelama.* Disonantna mišljenja su dobra jer ne dopuštaju "zahirenje" u jednu stranu, to jest - unisono je, po meni, loše. Svako govori onako kako misli, ni više, ni manje. Ne radi se tu toliko o nekom znanju, nego svako je prošao drugačije iskustvo i ono iz njega progovara, osobno iskustvo se ne može zanemarit, pa ma kakvo ono bilo.


e upravo ovo boldano Ina mislim da vrijedi za sve kako si i napisala.. Ja sam unatoč tome što sam na početku MPO-a imala "samo 32 g" i unatoč tome što sam iza sebe imala 2 prirodna začeća (ali nažalost biokimjska i vanmaternična trudnoća), unatoč tome što je spermiogram bio skroz ok te unatoč dijagnozi "samo neprohodni jajovodi", sve skupa nas je svrstavalo u skupinu "lagani slučaj", no nije to bilo tako, trebalo nam je ipak 1 stimulirani, 1 stimulirani i potpuno neuspješni postupak, 2 klomifenska postupka, 1 Milinovićevski - blago stimulirani postupak, 1 stimulirani mariborski postupak koji je završio skoro kao fijasko na kraju trudnoća....  ja sam tako daleko od statistike posebno uzimajući u obzir i visoki AMH i velik broj antralaca...... ali kao što sam ranije rekla, nisu sve žene s 30 jednake, nisu ni sve s 35 niti s 40> godina. Izgledi za trudnoću ipak postoje (pa i linkala sam postotke neke)- i sa 40> g. Da, da.... manji su izgledi zanijeti čak i IVF-om u tim godinama, veći je postotak pobačaja - no izgledi postoje i zato smo svi tu.............. zar ne, Ina?

Treba reći i jednu i drugu stranu, treba izraziti i prednosti i mane, i pozitivan ishod i negativne statistike, no kao što si i sama rekla ne možemo mjeriti svijet svojim cipelama unatoč  vlastitom iskustvu.

----------


## Sonja29

U MM-a je nalaz bio uredan,u mene dijagnoza kakva i je ali su nam u Zg i St rekli da to nije ništa strašno,mali hormonalni poremečaj,par ampulica + ciljani i trudnoća a iz potpisa se vidi kako je to sve lagano išlo.A ako Bog da pa ova trudnoća prodje kako treba ne mislim ostati na jednom,znaći bit će još jedna koka koja će rušiti statistike :Smile: ))))

----------


## Mojca

...Ili mi, kojima je uspio prvi stimulirani postupak u 39+, s lošim spermiogramom, ne tako sjajnom hormonalnom slikom (amh 4,5) i miomima.
Jednostavno nema pravila. To smo valjda već stoput zaključili.  :Smile: 

Ali, ja sam sretna da imamo i Inu i Glacovu, jer njih dvije, potpuno različite, sa potpunom suprotnim mišljenima i iskustvima, daju ovom klubu, a i forumu cjelovit presjek borbe za začeće. Pa si svako prosije sve informacije i uzme ono što mu odrezonira kao dobro. 

Cure drage, najdražeg kluba...  :Kiss:

----------


## ina33

Cure, da ne mislite da ja nešto uživam spuštat drugima i "smještat ih na mjesto" ili tako nešto - to meni nisu apstraktne dileme tipa savjetujem ja nicku xyz da je odmah "smjestim kamo spada", jer to je, u stvari, to je moja priča - dobra js produkcija, 3 IVF-a nakon moje male, par žblj trudnoća i te godine (42). Demit, pa možda je još neko kao ja pa mu odgovara da čuje "dosta je, pa i meni je dosta", nego samo naprijed, do "posljednjeg daha" - mislim na nikolinu-zg - u istoj smo klinici, ista reakcija, isto godište, ali ona je po meni ipak lakši slučaj od mene, pa da se žena ne grize ako baš ne može izfinancirat taj Maribor, po meni, više gubi (lova, financije, pa sučeljavanje s mužem itd.), nego dobiva (neka realna šansa). Dobro, ja se više manje odlučila, pa vjerujem da ću izeksitirat odavde uskoro, ali opet vjerojatno ću još neko vrijeme odgovorit nekome na direktno pitanje i dat svoje mišljenje, ono nije zlonamjerno, nego je jednostavno moje - ide iz mog iskustva. Sretno svima, ma što se odlučili!

----------


## anaea40

Nikolina savjetujem ti da probaš u Hr, ja imam dobra iskustva s Vg, a imamo i MPO trudnoća iz našeg kluba nastalih u Zgb, Ri ili St. Upitaj svoje srce i tada odluči.Ja idem u postupke sama (kad je punkcija donesem mužev uzorak s potpisom i to je to), a i zašto bi moj muž morao izostajat s posla, ako se ja moram snalaziti. Sve se može kad se hoće. Mislim da imamo još neko vrijeme do menopauze koje možemo iskoristit za ostvarenje trudnoće, a kad dođe menopauza pomirit ćemo se- valjda je tako moralo biti i sve sam dala od sebe, ne mogu si predbacivati ništa.

----------


## Nikolina-Zagreb

Cure, hvala na podršci i svim informacijama i vašim iskustvima koje ste podijelile sa mnom.
Sad ste me zaintrigirale s mogućnošću postupka u Hrvatskoj (pogotovo *anaea40*), jer nisam znala da uopće primaju žene moje dobne skupine; međutim, ako i primaju i taj postupak bih vjerojatno morala *platiti*, jer se sjećam kada sam ja bila u postupcima u Zagrebu da su bila 'pokrivena' 3 postupka do određene dobi žene (35 ili 37, više se ne sjećam). Dodatno, koliko bih morala *čekati* na neki 1. postupak? Hoću reći, ako moram platiti i čekati podjednako kao vani, onda sam na istom, osim što ne moram putovati, te dodatno, što vani imam zamrzavanje a ovdje ne.

----------


## taca70

Nikolina-Zagreb, nemoj se ljutiti ali moram te pitati gdje ti živiš? Već dvije i pol godine je na snazi zakon tj. pravilnik prema kojem nema ograničenja na godine i čeka se možda 3-4mj na postupak.

----------


## mare41

Nikolina, po sad već starom zakonu, nije bilo dobnog ograničenja, a besplatnih postupaka je bilo 6. Čekaju se izmjene tog zakona, koje će stupiti na snagu u veljači. Sad se sigurno zna da su izmjene u tome da će se oploditi sve jajne stanice, a embriji će se zamrzavati (kao što je bilo prije zakona u 2009.). Ne spominju određivane dobne granice te se nadamo da je neće uvesti jer nisu sve žene od 40 pa na dalje ni približno iste.
taca :Heart:  (nisu svi išli u postupke u tom periodu :Smile: ).

----------


## Nikolina-Zagreb

Slažem se, treba me biti sram, no jednostavno sam bila zaokupljena nečim drugim, pa se s ovim nisam dovoljno upoznala, a, iskreno, prema onome što je bilo prisutno u medijima činilo mi se da još nema značajnoga pomaka, a niti ja nisam vjerovala da je tako nešto moguće s obzirom na opću situaciju u zdravstvu. Pa koliko sada doktora radi postupke na VV da stižu primiti pacijente za 3-4 mjeseca? Svakako ću iskoristiti i tu mogućnost.

----------


## mare41

Nikolina, osim VV, rade i Vinogradska, Petrova, sveti Duh, a privatnih klinika ima barem 5 (sigurno sam koju zaboravila).

----------


## taca70

Nikolina-Zagreb, tu smo da si pomognemo i informiramo. Ako si spremna na daljnje postupke, svakako se naruči negdje na dogovor i kreni u akciju što prije.

----------


## Charlie

Samo da vas pozdravim i poželim svima (s malim kašnjenjem) sretnu novu i puno slavljeničkih smajlića na ovoj temi u idućim mjesecima!

----------


## ina33

Nikolina, i razlika ti je ta da ti ovdje ne bi još smjeli oploditi tipa svih dobivenih 9 stanica koliko si dobila u MB-u (ako se sjećam), nego 3, a ostale bi ti zamrznuli (tj. to bi ti ponudili). U dobi od 42 godine, to se u svijetu nigdje ne radi (zato jer je sve to skupa izdrajvano ne razumskim razlozima, nego svjetonazornom dogmom, pa kao hajde da se ipak nešto ponudi, a uspješnosti u dobi 42+ sa zamrznutim stanicama mislim da gotovo i nema, ono... doslovno nema, nijedno živorođeno dijete na svijetu, ako se i rodilo, neko će već iskopat link za to 1 dijete). Tako da je taj dio sa zamrzavanjem js žena u dobi 42+ više u rangu "utjehe", i "prodaje fore" (vani se to kao zamrzava za očuvanje plodnosti, ali kreće ipak neka inicijativa da se to zabrani kao takvo jer je to prodaja magle), nego medicinske usluge utemeljene na razumu i medicini.

Praktično ti to znači da bi ti ovdje u tim godinama ponudili ne stimulirani IVF stila Maribor, nego neki polustimulirani, dobila bi tipa punktiranih 5-6 stanica, 3 bi ti proglasili da su OK i oplodili, što isto možda nije za bacit, definitivno, odrađeno na uputnicu, manji ti je trošak nego Maribor, sad je samo pitanje logističke odrade toga (sve na uputnicu je unutar radnog vremena).

To je tako dok se zakon ne izmijeni. Ova vlada je već ispuhala dio pozitivnih očekivanja imenovanjem članova povjerenstva za potpomognutu oplodnju (ili kako se to već zove, ima na glavnoj stranici portala), tako da dok oni usvoje izmjene, dok to krene u primjenu... mogao bi lagano i tvoj novi mariborski termin.

Tako da, ako želiš još ovu godinu/iduće godine ispunit MPO aktivnostima, možda ti je najbolje negdje se državno prijaviti i odradit tu "malu stimulaciju" (s oplodnjom od 3 stanice), istovremeno ne otkazujući termin u MB-u.

----------


## ina33

E, da, i to zamrzavanje js, daleko je manje uspješno od zamrzavanja sperme i embirja, i po svemu sudeći, nikad se neće niti približiti uspješnosti toga, PR-u unatoč.

----------


## Nikolina-Zagreb

E pa ovo s oplodnjom samo određenoga broja JS je u mome slučaju prilično loše, jer niti uspijem dobiti puno JS, niti su sve kvalitetne, a niti se sve uspiju oploditi, a kamoli razvijati; e sad jedino ako je statistika zaista na strani značajne uspješnosti oplodnje i daljnega razvoja zametka iz kvalitetnih JS, u odnosu na nekvalitetne. Da li će se po novome zakonu oploditi sve JS? 
Sve ste me dobro informirale i savjetovale; pokušavat ću na 3 'fronta': prirodno (iako mi je do seksa kao do 'lanjskoga snijega', ako moram biti iskrena, već odaaavno, ah!), 2. predbilježit ću se u nekoj Cro bolnici, ako mi uopće daju uputnicu i prime, nakon što imam 1 dijete i 100 godina, 3. zadržat ću si termin u Mariboru, pa, kako sam rekla, ako bude novaca ... Pa možda nešto i uspije  :Smile: . U svakom slučaju voljela bih da još jednom, mislim na ovo od trudnoće, a prije svega od poroda, pa nadalje, ponovo prođem, jer mi je bilo najljepše u životu, a i da nas je više, a i da moj 'zafrkantić' dobije i 'zafrkanticu'.
Hvala još jednom svima i sretno!

----------


## mare41

ina, izmjene se najavljuju za veljaču!

----------


## andream

Nikolina, naravno da će te primiti na teret HZZOa u kliniku koju odabereš. Iako sam imala dijete, dr su značajnije bile moje godine i na listi za protokol (dr T u Vinogradskoj) podebljao je ono "40" (godina). ALi kako cure pišu, zašto ne iskoristiti mogućnost koju sad imaš, odnosno ići u postupak koji više nije određen dobnom granicom kao prije? Mi smo u svemu tome imali dozu ludosti, mislim na ovo ići u postupak kad je bio na snazi Milijev zakon, ali bilo je s druge strane i psihološki lakše s obzirom na našu klincezu kojoj smo se bacali u zagrljaj svaki put nakon neuspjeha. Ovo s tvojim planom na 3 fronte čini mi se potpuno razumljivo, zato samo naprijed, bitna je volja, upornost.. ma sve znaš. Sretno!

----------


## andream

Da, očekujemo izmjene u veljači, a kako je rekao ministar ako sam dobro shvatila, da su čekane izmjene Zakona o zdravstvenoj zaštiti (jer u njima striktno piše na koji se način imenuje povjerenstvo), čekalo bi se još bar godinu dana, ovako će sve ići puno brže.

----------


## Nikolina-Zagreb

Da li će po novome zakonu oplodnji bit podvrgnute sve JS ili samo neke, kako ina piše da je bilo do sada?

----------


## andream

Po novome sve, s tim da će parovi kojima nije etički prihvatljivo zamrzavanje embrija u tom slučaju moći to i izreći i tako će se postupati. I to mi se čini sasvim u redu.

----------


## ina33

Nikolina, ako će te izmjene stupit na snagu u veljači, onda se prijavi negdje na uputnicu odmah sad, onda ti je bolje bit tu nego u MB-u, po meni (u stvari, ovisi o tome čega imaš više, novaca ili vremena). U stvari, ako to stvarno zaživi od veljače (oni počnu oplođivat sve js i zamrzavat embrije), moja preporuka bi ti, uzimajući u obzir potentnost ginića i laba, možda bila ili Lučinger ili CITO, i preko Maribora (iako će oni možda sad teško uopće izaći iz svog HZOO-ovskog mentalnog sklopa obrade ekipe 40+, tj. neće vjerovat da će neko u 40-toj ispalit više od 3 js... ipak se dosta postupaka navrtilo za vrijeme novog zakona, ušemila se neka šema itd.). 

Tj. ako stvarno primjena zakona tako brzo krene mislim da su CITO i Lučinger al pari MB-u, iako ne znam je li selekcija embrija koju u MB-u provode stvar logistike ili logike... iako... brijem da je stvar logike, ali, opet, to su moje cipele i moji problemi - od milijardu stanica sve jalove, a isti takvi embriji, pa mi je selekcija stroga više nego dobrodošla i zdravorazumska, ali konkretno mojca, charlie i žene koje su zatrudnjivale na 3 js... vjerojatno svijet izgleda drugačiji iz njihovih cipela.

Ali, opet, ako plaćaš, onda sumnjam da se neće razumski uvjeriti - anamneza ta i ta, kvaliteta stanica ta i ta, produkcija ta i ta, itd. Mislim na CITO koji se sad naviknuo na neku posebnu shemu za 40+ ekipu... a i Vinogradska... a i drugi, a ima i ekipe možda mladih biologa i pokoji ginekolog koji po novom zakonu nisu niti radili (po VV-u i ostalim bolnicama).

----------


## ina33

Mislila sam reći koji po standardnoj IVF praksi nisu ni radili, koji su otpočeli r. vijek s ovim našim dubiozama... te bih, evo, ja osobno, ako nemaju mentorstvo nekog tko je živio i radio i prije novozakona, izbjegla.

----------


## tiki_a

Nikolina-Zagreb, sve je već rečeno pa ću samo potpisati tvoj plan. Malo nas ovdje ima kojima se isplati ići u ino, recimo Mb obzirom na broj js koje dobivamo. Osim ako tamo imaju jače mikroskope za ICSI. 
Što se tiče različitih stavova, ja volim čuti mišljenje svakog, uvijek su dobro došla različita razmišljanja o istom problemu, u realnom-prizemnom više se nalazim jer mi se pozitivna čuda u životu uglavnom ne događaju, iako u ovom klubu izgleda da ih je više od tih naših statističkih pokazatelja. Ali sve to ima svoje razloge, nedostaje ovdje puno cura koje su odustale itd. itd....Okretanje prirodi (veliki plus), alternativa - to je većini privlačno pa tako i meni pod uvjetom da se time ne zamaram previše.
Što se plaćanja i neplaćanja tiče, i sama sam uvijek sve plaćala jer recimo da drugačije nije bilo moguće tako da i sama ranije toj temi nisam posvetila pažnju. Sada mi trebaju info i nakon 6 godina u MPO vodama ponovo postavljam pitanja kao početnica. 
Promjene zakona - pisalo je do  kraja siječnja, a izmjena cijelog zakona (znači i tema donacija) do lipnja, tako pročitah.
I još nešto, primila sam jučer mail iz Praga, na temu 42+ napisali su da zdravu trudnoću s vlastitom js vide u postotku manjem od 5% (to svi znamo). Ponekad pomislim zašto sam tako dugo čekala i pokušavala s vlastitom js. Ali iskreno, ponovo bi napravila tako...Znači nema pravila ovdje, svaka od nas ima neku svoju priču u glavi, skrivenu želju, nadu, strahove - ponekad i prevelike, znanje ili neznanje, sreće da im se dogodi od prve ili sa 45+, snagu da brzo donosi odluku i djeluje, snagu da odustane...

----------


## tiki_a

> Baš smo mi ovdje lijep statistički pokazatelj: imamo prirodnih trudnoća, MPO trudnoća, maratonaca koji se ne daju, oni koji su na izmaku i onih koji se ne daju...Doći će nove 39+ cure jer se ovaj klub u starom sastavu, zbog svega navedenog, manje druži (i tipka).Svega ima i bit će svega, u skladu i unatoč statistikama. Da nije toga, ne bi bilo ni sreće ni nade, ni truda niti "nepodnošljive lakoće postojanja".


Znaš kaj mare41, izgleda da se mogu svrstati u dvije kategorije - "maratonci koji se nedaju" i "oni koji su na izmaku"  :Laughing:

----------


## Sonja29

> Znaš kaj mare41, izgleda da se mogu svrstati u dvije kategorije - "maratonci koji se nedaju" i "oni koji su na izmaku"


tiki nekako te više vidim u ovoj prvoj kategoriji :Smile:

----------


## mare41

tiki, nigdje ne piše da su granice između grupa stroge :Smile:

----------


## tiki_a

mare41  :Klap: ...bez strogih granica!

----------


## tiki_a

Sonja29  :Kiss:

----------


## iva70

Drage 39+, nova sam na forumu i citam ovu vasu raspravu, pa vas molim informaciju: imam 42g, trebamo ici u prvi mpo, uputnicu znaci uzmem u svog opceg ginekologa i prijavim se u neku mpo ustanovu?
Mogu li se prijaviti u privatnu tipa Vili sa uputnicom?
Hvala vam na odgovoru.

----------


## mare41

iva, za Polikliniku Vili ti ne treba uputnica, samo se naručiš na konzultacije kod dr R i on će dalje ordinirati što treba. Ako se odlučiš za jednu od bolnica-treba ti uputnica. Javljaj nam kako ide.

----------


## linalena

Ja sam od jučer 40+  :Cool:   , malo proslavili, pa nisam niš spavala od ove hrkave piletine pred mene, u 7 van s pesom, zajutrak i sada opet u krpe

i da, skupila sve lijekove, čekam 1dc i krećemo

kak mene sada kopka dal sam trebala pričekati postupak po novim "uvjetima"na SD (vjerojatno u 3mj) ili ić sada u Prag, ma odluka je Prag al me to ipak malo muči (pogotovo ovih 8000 jučer za lijekove, a to vjerojatno neće biti dost)

----------


## ina33

> I još nešto, primila sam jučer mail iz Praga, na temu 42+ napisali su da zdravu trudnoću s vlastitom js vide u postotku manjem od 5% (to svi znamo).


I ja to tako vidim, a mislim da slično pokazuje i ovaj naš topic koji si ti i inicirala. Naravno, onome ko upadne u tih 5% to je 100%-tna promjena života.

----------


## ina33

I ja nekako ne mislim da "to svi znamo". Ljudi se išokiraju kad to čuju i teško im je prihvatljivo da je to baš tako (oni koji jesu u toj dobi i oni koji nisu, oni koji imaju veze s IVF-om i oni koji nemaju). Osobno, moj je dojam kad ja to kažem (o obrazlaganju postotaka uspješnosti IVF-a i nekih mojih odluka) da ljudi misle da brijem i da sam ogorčena ili zločesta ili tako nešto. Jednostavno je prejaka mantra 40-te su nove 30-te - od javnih ličnosti nadalje. Teško je to prihvatiti i to se ne događa preko noći, to je proces.

----------


## mare41

> I ja to tako vidim, a mislim da slično pokazuje i ovaj naš topic koji si ti i inicirala. Naravno, onome ko upadne u tih 5% to je 100%-tna promjena života.


X
Još ću jednom ponovit da nismo svi od 42-48 isti...neko je već s 42 u menopauzi, a neko s 47 rodi :Heart: ...svatko zna za sebe što mu je nabolje raditi...(da se ne vraćam na one svoje podgrupe :Smile: ).

----------


## glacova

ne stignem pisati,sorry,ali samo hoću naglasiti,važan je *način*,ne mišljenje i znanje,jer ne možeš nekome reći da *neće ništa propustiti ako ne ode u postupak*,(od kuda znaš,iz statistika!?) jer možda baš taj bude dobitni! 
*ina* pozivaš se na dr R iz intervjua s tikicom,(btw koji je i meni,jer spadam u statistiku! rekao da nema šanse da rodim sa svojom jajnom stanicom,pa sam ga ljepo demantirala kao i još neke dr. koji misle da se sve može utrpati u statistike) pa ću se ja tako pozvati i na onu grkinju koja je zatrudnili baš iz 21 puta! 
Ili mojca koja je po "njima" trebala zatrudniti ne znam kada, pa ih je sve zeznula i to učinila iz prvog puta,oprosti,draga,kako si se usudila kvariti statistiku!?
Ili gričanka :Heart: ,ili mimek :Heart:  ili zlatta :Heart:  ili ja,sorry što ne spominjem i ostale drage cure koje su uspjele,ovo su prva imena koja mi padaju na pamet!
mare,da svi smo različiti,priznajem,statistike su takve kakve jesu,priznajem,očekivanja i stvarnost se razlikuju,priznajem....ali nade,vjere i optimizma mora biti u klubu!!!! 
Na žalost dio problema i je u tome što su nas sve utrpali u nekakve statistike!!!
Je.... statistiku!!!! :Smile: 
kad nađem malo vremena napisaću neku "drugu" statistiku!

----------


## ina33

> ne stignem pisati,sorry,ali samo hoću naglasiti,važan je *način*,ne mišljenje i znanje,jer ne možeš nekome reći da *neće ništa propustiti ako ne ode u postupak*,(od kuda znaš,iz statistika!?) jer možda baš taj bude dobitni! 
> *ina* pozivaš se na dr R iz intervjua s tikicom,(btw koji je i meni,jer spadam u statistiku! rekao da nema šanse da rodim sa svojom jajnom stanicom,pa sam ga ljepo demantirala kao i još neke dr. koji misle da se sve može utrpati u statistike) pa ću se ja tako pozvati i na onu grkinju koja je zatrudnili baš iz 21 puta! 
> Ili mojca koja je po "njima" trebala zatrudniti ne znam kada, pa ih je sve zeznula i to učinila iz prvog puta,oprosti,draga,kako si se usudila kvariti statistiku!?
> Ili gričanka,ili mimek ili zlatta ili ja,sorry što ne spominjem i ostale drage cure koje su uspjele,ovo su prva imena koja mi padaju na pamet!
> mare,da svi smo različiti,priznajem,statistike su takve kakve jesu,priznajem,očekivanja i stvarnost se razlikuju,priznajem....ali nade,vjere i optimizma mora biti u klubu!!!! 
> Na žalost dio problema i je u tome što su nas sve utrpali u nekakve statistike!!!
> Je.... statistiku!!!!
> kad nađem malo vremena napisaću neku "drugu" statistiku!


Ja mislim da je sve stvar kuta gledanja. Neko se oslanja na dr-ove i njihove preporuke, a oni barataju statistikama, neko piše svoju priču. Ja sam ovo shvatila kao dio o MPO-u ... o onom dijelu di pomažu doktori... koji se oslanjaju na statistiku, ne mogu se ljutit na statistiku.

Ne radi se o tome da se "usuđuje" remetit statistike. Po tome, onda bi se trebalo ljutit na nekog tko se ne usuđuje razmišljat pozitivno itd, kao da imamo propisani način mišljenja koji se mora slijedit, a ko to ne može ili to nije njegov odabir - sam si je kriv.

Ja mislim da nikolina garantirano gubi 3.000 EUR u Mariboru, za šansu od 5% i imam joj potrebe to reći jer to shvaćam kao razmjenu informacija, a ne da je ubijam u pojam. Ko sam ja da joj kažem super, bravo, idi, ne odustaj... ... a realno, tu je jedino zagarantiran trošak od cca 3.000 EUR a žena je ostala trudna doma dvaput već, jednom uspješno, a ima i dob di liječnici u pravilu ne savjetuju više postupke s vl. stanicama, osim na inzistiranje / želju / specifičan slučaj.

Ljudi su različiti, različito im treba.

Statistike su statistike, nemaju one emocija, želja itd. U tome je i njihova dobra strana, nisu subjektivne.

Vjera i optimizam, po meni, nemaju upliva na ishod MPO-a ili prirode, on se događa sporadično (ovisno o slučajnosti, sreći i anamnezi). Ali, to je sad stvarno pitanje filozofije i različitih pogleda na život, i jedan i drugi su OK.

----------


## ina33

Mislim, nitko nas nije nigdje "utrpao", očito je da većina žena ne uspije i to se onda statistički zabilježi. Ni manje, ni više. Naravno, tu su iznimke za potvrdit pravilo. Ne znam zašto se ljutnja oko svega toga, to su puke činjenice, nemaju one volju niti neku namjeru bit ovakve ili onakve.

----------


## ina33

To jest, ja se, iskreno, iz svog iskustva, iz čitanja i tuđih iskustava, ne bi "usudila" ohrabrivat ženu da ide na 21+ IVF-ova jer će možda "baš idući bit dobitni", mislim, kolike su to financijske i logističke i emotivne obaveze, sve to ima svoju veliku cijenu. Ja bih je pokušala ohrabriti da iziđe iz svega, vjerojatno. I ne iz neke zle namjere, jer sudim po sebi, svako sudi po sebi, tu smo mi onaj dio di smo pacijenti, a statistika je onda neko "ravnalo". Sve ima svoj cost i benefit i neću nikad zaboravit onog srdana, kakvu prazninu je njima ostavio njihov x-ti IVF, a prošli su u tome 20-tak godina, i sve doktore, nije im manjkalo upornosti. I pitam se je li njihov život možda mogao izgledat drugačije, je li bi im možda pomoglo da im je netko u nekom trenu rekao nešto drugo od "upornost se nagrađuje".

Uspješnost ne raste uvijek proporcionalno broju pokušaja, u jednom trenu i dobi se dosegne plafon i onda to opada, bez obzira i na 30 i na 50 IVF-ova. Ja sam ih prošla 6 pa iz onog što vidim da nosi, ja imam potrebu nekome biti i "doula" za odustanak jer nema garancije da će 21, 31. i 51. IVF biti dobitan, ali zagarantiran je financijski, emotivni i logistički "udar".

Ja očekujem da i meni neko pomogne, u stvari su mi jako pomogle Radončićeve riječi, iako odustanak je koji put kao ono čudovište iz horora, pa se opet trzne kad se najmanje nadaš.

Ovo je mjesto razmjene iskustava... različitih.. a statistika nek' ih onda sravnjuje.

----------


## The Margot

> pozivaš se na dr R iz intervjua s tikicom,(btw koji je i meni,jer spadam u statistiku! rekao da nema šanse da rodim sa svojom jajnom stanicom,pa sam ga ljepo demantirala kao i još neke dr. koji misle da se sve može utrpati u statistike)


Bok svima  - i ja ŽELIM OD SVEG SRCA (sorry za vikanje) oboriti statistiku! I demantirati dr R. (ako je to onaj isti dr R.) koji je meni rekao da mi nije izlaz IVF i svašta nešta još...

----------


## aleksandraj

Slazem se s glacovom...jer i kad su godine otegotna okolnost jos mi teze dodje kada na dogovoru za postupak odmah dobijem u lice da mi je najbolje da odustanem i da najbolje idem na posvajanje ili donaciju js. Nemam nista protiv iskrenosti, ali mislim da bi se i s nama trebalo truditi isto kao i s onima koje imaju 25 (barem bi bilo korektno i ljudski). Nazalost, u vecini slucajeva mi smo losa statitistika koje bi se svi rijesili i prepstili drugome pa neka on ima los uspjeh. To su moja iskustva, a takodjer i drugih cura (dobila sam mnoge pp koje potvrdjuju moj stav). Opet, znam vise zena, starijih, koje su nakon odustanka strucnjaka presle na alternativu i sada su mame ili trudne. Koliko sam cula, najbitnije im je bilo to sto ih se nije smatralo "starim zeljezom", vec im se pristupilo toplo ljudski. pa i moja mama, vec stoti put ponavljam, je dobila mene i sestru nakon 11 godina u 42. i 43. godini (između mene i sestre je razlika 11 mjeseci). Moj savjet, cure radite kao da vam je 25 i sretno.

----------


## Mojca

Meni je dr. R. neke 2004. ili 2005., ničim izazvan rekao da ću rano u menopauzu. (Možda je hio obrzati moju odluku o majčinstvu, koje mi tad nije bilo ni na kraj pameti...) 

Statistike? 
Mogu nam poslužiti i kao nada i kao utjeha... ja sam znala da su mi šanse 8%, pa se nisam nadala da se ne bi razočarala. A opet MD je bio siguran da ćemo uspijeti. Mislim da svako izabere sam da li će mu te brojke dati krila ili će si ih sam svjesno srezati.

----------


## andream

Onda je meni jedino dr Alebić s Vuka već na prvom pregledu gotovo uskliknuo, vi ćete sigurno biti trudni, baš obrnuto od većine iskustava u našem klubu, ispada da sam još dobro "prošla". Ali moram priznati da nisam baš bila optimistična i povjerovala da će to biti "garant" jednog dana, išli smo dan po dan, iz postupka u postupak s mišlju jednom će valjda uspjeti. Hoću reći, bilo mi je drago da je ta rečenica bila tu negdje, ali itekako sam bila svjesna svojih godina i svih ograničenja pa i statistike i pomislila sam, bit ću sigurna kao on jedino kada i ako zatrudnim. Drugim riječima, da je rekao i obrnuto išla bi u postupke ali ne bih njegove riječi uzimala zdravo za gotovo, upravo iz razloga jer smo ipak same po sebi jedinstvene, a statistiku je dobro znati i imati u vidu, bar po meni...

----------


## taca70

Ja sam, za razliku od vas nekoliko, molila dr.R da mi kaze da vise nema smisla da se mucim sa postupcima i da idem na donaciju. oslobodio bi me sve ove muke jer ja tu odluku potpuno sama ne mogu donijeti. Medutim, on uporno tvrdi da trebam jos pokusavati i da mi ne moze reci da odustanem. Prema gore navedenim iskustvima izgleda da bismo trebale postupati obrnuto od onoga sto on kaze

----------


## The Margot

> To jest, ja se, iskreno, iz svog iskustva, iz čitanja i tuđih iskustava, ne bi "usudila" ohrabrivat ženu da ide na 21+ IVF-ova jer će možda "baš idući bit dobitni", mislim, kolike su to financijske i logističke i emotivne obaveze, sve to ima svoju veliku cijenu. Ja bih je pokušala ohrabriti da iziđe iz svega, vjerojatno. I ne iz neke zle namjere, jer sudim po sebi, svako sudi po sebi, tu smo mi onaj dio di smo pacijenti, a statistika je onda neko "ravnalo". Sve ima svoj cost i benefit i neću nikad zaboravit onog srdana, kakvu prazninu je njima ostavio njihov x-ti IVF, a prošli su u tome 20-tak godina, i sve doktore, nije im manjkalo upornosti. I pitam se je li njihov život možda mogao izgledat drugačije, je li bi im možda pomoglo da im je netko u nekom trenu rekao nešto drugo od "upornost se nagrađuje".
> 
> Uspješnost ne raste uvijek proporcionalno broju pokušaja, u jednom trenu i dobi se dosegne plafon i onda to opada, bez obzira i na 30 i na 50 IVF-ova. Ja sam ih prošla 6 pa iz onog što vidim da nosi, ja imam potrebu nekome biti i "doula" za odustanak jer nema garancije da će 21, 31. i 51. IVF biti dobitan, ali zagarantiran je financijski, emotivni i logistički "udar".
> 
> Ja očekujem da i meni neko pomogne, u stvari su mi jako pomogle Radončićeve riječi, iako odustanak je koji put kao ono čudovište iz horora, pa se opet trzne kad se najmanje nadaš.
> 
> Ovo je mjesto razmjene iskustava... različitih.. a statistika nek' ih onda sravnjuje.


lijepo i pametno rečeno
x

----------


## tiki_a

Meni je dr. Šimunić kod dogovora za prvi IVF (u mojoj 41. g.) rekao da su mi godine glavni problem. Kratko i jasno. Još mi je u dva naredna postupka isto spomenuo, ali blago, kasnije više ne jer nije više bilo potrebe da mi to ponavlja. Niti me je lažno ohrabrivao, a s druge strane nije me niti odgovarao od postupaka, ali bi uvijek naglasio da jako žele da uspijem, ali da su napravili sve što je u njihovoj moći...Takav pristup meni je odgovarao onako sto posto. Niti jednom ga nisam pitala ima li uspješnih 40+, a on sam o tome ne bi pričao (što je dobro), samo je jednom spomenuo kada mi je bilo jako neugodno jer sam ponovo došla u kliniku da sada ima trudnicu moju vršnjakinju (46 g.). Drugačiji pristup imala je dr. D.R. Od nje sam čula o statistici, za mene poražavajućoj, pokazala mi je crno na bijelom. Moram priznati da me je to u tom trenutku jako demotiviralo za dalje, istog sam časa pomislila ovo mi je zadnji. Ali istovremeno mi je jako godilo da je navedene informacije podijelila samnom. U konačnici to nije utjecalo na moju odluku hoću li još pokušati, i ona sam me je uvijek srdačno dočekala kad bih joj ponovo došla. Nakon što bih se malo odmorila od neuspjeha, htjela sam probati još. Da sam do sada prošla manje postupaka, sigurno bi nastavila dalje sa vlastitom js, iako mi razum govori da za mene to više nema smisla i zapravo pomalo zavidim odlučnim ženama ovdje koje znaju reči sada je bilo dosta, vrijeme je za donaciju, a ne da u meni još uvijek čuči mala želja za još sa vlastitom js. A neuspjeh više jedva podnosim - nisam tužna kad ne uspijem već nakon neuspjeha nije mi ni do čega, posao jako teško obavljam, život bude onako blago nepodnošljiv (morat ću ponoviti Kunderu  :Smile: ).
ina33  :Heart: , ono moje da svi znamo, ja sam prva koja sa 39 ili 40 g. nisam znala, jer ako žena ima js, onda je to to tako sam mislila, neupučena....Ovo sam napisala da se ne pomisli da sam sada otkrila nešto novo, ono sve mi koje smo ovdje neko vrijeme znamo za problem 39+. 
I...iskreno....u fazi sam kada na žalost ne znam da li je za mene bolja motivacija da nastavim ili da izađem iz ovih voda potpuno...A za odluku što i kako dalje odgovornost je samo na meni, bez obzira na savjete ovakve ili onakve jer jedni i drugi savjeti dobro su došli...

----------


## tiki_a

Draga naša linalena  :Teletubbies: ~~~~~~~ :Zaljubljen:  (Prag) Ovo je rođendanska želja  :Smile:

----------


## linalena

hvala Tiki_e

----------


## glacova

Da,kladim se da se može pametnije potrošito 3000 eura,npr.na neko krstarenje,skijanje ili možda donirati ili otići van na donaciju js,(tko je spreman na to,naravno) ali ja se sutra ne bi mogla pogledati u ogledalo i reći,evo sve sam pokušala,ali nije išlo. Ipak je onih 5% bilo jače od mene.
Čitam sve što pišete i potpuno vas razumijem,i ja sam sama bila u tom začaranom krugu,i da sad ne ispadne da solim pamet svima,jer eto,imala sam sreće pa uspjela,vjerujte,nije sve baš išlo tako glatko.
Danas,nakon trudnoće i poroda,duboko vjerujem da mi je najviše pomogla promjena stava. (znam da vam se sada od toga diže kosa na glavi! i meni je prije isto)
Rodio se inat,pa tko su svi oni da meni određuju što mogu i što ne mogu!?
Čitajući knjigu žensko tijelo ženska mudrost dr c.northrup najviše me dojmio podatak da žene Hoighol Indijanaca u udaljenim krajevima Meksika normalno zatrudnjuju u svojim pedesetim,pa ćak i šezdesetim,možda zato što im nitko nije rekao da su njihove js prestare ili da se plodnost smanjuje s godinama. 
Dalje je sve išlo u smjeru da pronađem tehnike i alternativne pripravke kojima ću uvjeriti svoje tijelo i hormone da nisu u godini u kojoj zapravo jesam. 
Um je već uspješno odbacio nametnute predrasude,dakle moram poraditi na ovom drugom.
Samo da napomenem,klimaks promjene su i mene već bile zahvatile,jaki valunzi,teške promjene raspoloženja ....

I još jedan podatak usput,znate li da je broj pobačaja žena u SAD iznad 40 drugi po redu iza žena između 18 i 25?!
Možda zato jer žene uvjerene "statistikom" ne uzimaju kontrcepciju i ne znaju koliko su ustvari plodne!

Dakle,očito sam našla svoju metodu jer nakon tri mjeseca "čarobiranja i hokus pokusa i vudu budu"  :Smile: test je pokazao plus!
Znam da moj put ne mora više baš nikome pomoći,ali nadam se da sam uspjela bar nekome uliti vjere i nade da usprkos svemu ne smijemo odustati!
Moj potpis vam sve govori!

----------


## The Margot

[QUOTE=glacova;2042244
Rodio se inat,pa tko su svi oni da meni određuju što mogu i što ne mogu!?
Čitajući knjigu žensko tijelo ženska mudrost dr c.northrup najviše me dojmio podatak da žene Hoighol Indijanaca u udaljenim krajevima Meksika normalno zatrudnjuju u svojim pedesetim,pa ćak i šezdesetim,možda zato što im nitko nije rekao da su njihove js prestare ili da se plodnost smanjuje s godinama. 
Samo da napomenem,klimaks promjene su i mene već bile zahvatile,jaki valunzi,teške promjene raspoloženja ....[/QUOTE]

Potpis!
Imaš možda još koju knjigicu za preporuku osim "Žensko tijelo, ženska mudrost"- tu sam pročitala (neke dijelove)

----------


## zlatta

*iva 70*, dobro nam došla i želim ti da vrlo brzo odeš na trudničke teme   :Smile: 

napisati ću potpis jedne naše supatnice na jednom BH forumu o neplodnosti, našoj vršnjakinji: 

Prestani razmišljati o svojim granicama!
Počmi otkrivati svoje mogućnosti.... 

Mislim da je tu sve rečeno.
Naš put je ionako i previše trnovit da bih si ga još dodatno zatrnjavala crnjacima i crnim pticama zlosutnicama. Put će završiti onako kako završi (možda uspješno, a možda i ne, tko će znati) ali ga, nažalost, u našoj težnji za majčinstvom moramo prolaziti i zato sam odlučila dok ga prolazim - da ga prolazim bez da se još i dodatno opterećujem crnjacima...
ali to je moj izbor..

a glede dr.R. i njegovih crnjaka (kako to vole reći: to je realnost??) glede godina i moje anamneze me je lijepo ispratio iz Vilija ne želivši me niti uzeti za pacjenta jer "nemam šanse za trudnoću", a onda nakon dva neuspješna postupka mi je rekao i dr.L. da "prihvatim realnosti i neka razmišljam o donaciji js.." i polako me i on počeo ispraćati s praga svoje klinike (aleksandraj  :Heart:   ) a gle čuda dr. Sadiković (i neki drugi alternativni liječnici) mi kaže: možete zatrudniti... 

i evo mene trudne   :Zaljubljen:     usprkos medicinskoj "realnosti"   :Laughing: 

toliko o realnosti   :Grin:   i njenom, od pojedinaca, slijepom stalnom isticanju na ovoj temi...:mrgreen

----------


## glacova

Iz knjige dr.m.glenville povećajte svoju plodnost:
Ovo istraživanje je objavljeno u časopisu journal of nutritional and environmental  medicine,ne i u nekom standardom medic.časopisu,kažu potrebna je kontrolna skupina,a meni se čini da su podaci i previše dobri i ne odgovaraju "službenom stavu" i farmac.ind.koja zarađuje jako puno na svemu vezanom u MPO. (nemojte pomisliti da sam neki urota,zavjera freek,ali imam neke svoje mušice po tom pitanju)
Dakle ovako:tokom tri godine istraživaći sa sveučilišta u surreyu pratili su 367 parova u dobi od 27 do 45 za žene i muškarci od 25 do 59. 37% imalo je problema  s neplodnošću,38% spontane pobačaje,od ostalih su problemi bili mrtvorođenosti,malformacija,nedonošćad.
Mnogi su parovi bili stariji i to im je bila zadnja nada.
Tražilo se da prestanu pušiti,piti alkohol,prešli su na organsku hranu---ugl.svi su parovi dobili individualne pograme s nadomjescima.
Nakon tri godine 89% njih,327 dobilo je dijete,nijedna beba se nije rodila prije 36 tjedna niti lakša od 2.368kg.
Nije bilo pobačaja,perinatalne smrti ni malformacija.
Od parova koji su već prije bili u MPO njih 65% uspjelo je začeti prirodnim putem koristeći taj program.

----------


## taca70

Meni su rekli kad sam odlazila sa bioterapije od Domancica da ne prihvacaju zahtjeve za alimentaciju.....Medutim, biolog mi je rekao da od mojih 20ak zametaka samo njih mozda 2 je bilo vrijedno transfera. Mislim da ova tema vise nikuda ne vodi. Mozda bih i ja da sam uspjela nakon neke alternativne metode rekla to je to ali neke od nas ce se jednostavno morati pomiriti sa zivotom bez djece.

----------


## Sonja29

> i evo mene trudne      usprkos medicinskoj "realnosti"  
> 
> toliko o realnosti    i njenom, od pojedinaca, slijepom stalnom isticanju na ovoj temi...:mrgreen


 :Zaljubljen:  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## glacova

> Meni su rekli kad sam odlazila sa bioterapije od Domancica da ne prihvacaju zahtjeve za alimentaciju.....Medutim, biolog mi je rekao da od mojih 20ak zametaka samo njih mozda 2 je bilo vrijedno transfera. Mislim da ova tema vise nikuda ne vodi. Mozda bih i ja da sam uspjela nakon neke alternativne metode rekla to je to ali neke od nas ce se jednostavno morati pomiriti sa zivotom bez djece.


Draga,vjeruj sebi da možeš,a ne biologu!!!
A i ta dva su bila osuđena na neuspjeh ćim su dovedeni u pitanje od stručnog čovjeka.
I da ,zašto odbacivati alternativu u slučaju neuspjeha,a medicinu tjerati dalje iako ni ona nema uspjeha!?

----------


## ina33

Medicinska realnost ne kaže - apsolutno je nemoguće začeće u dobi 40+. Ona daje postotke u kojem se to događa. Život nije 1+1=2, ali nije niti takav da nema nikakvih pravila.

Meni osobno je alternativa neprihvatljiva, zato jer nema dokazane podloge i smatram da se bazira na placebu, a meni je teško nabildati vjere u to. To je rubrika - ko voli - izvoli.

Ima sad i alternativni PDF po svakoj zdravstvnoj temi, vjerojatno će uskrsnuti i na temi "potpomaganje začeća", tj. nastat će odvojena tema koja se neće nužno ticati "medicinskog potpomaganja". 

Oprostite ako se ne smije ponavljati to što se čulo od liječnika i biologa... jer je to neprihvatljivo, nisam tako svhatila niti ovaj PDF, niti ovu temu. Eventualno da se izbaci prefiks "medicinski" iz naziva PDF-a.

----------


## AuroraBlu

Glacova,
ovih tvojih zadnjih nekoliko postova mi se cini... u najmanju ruku, nepristojnim... meni osobno i uvredljivim. A osim toga, ispada da sam si sama kriva sto nisam ostala trudna onda dok sam pokusavala: mozda nisam dobro vizualizirala... ili zeljela dovoljno jako?! ili isla sadikovicu!!! Poanta je da je 39+ podforum *medicinsk*i potpomognute oplodnje. Dakle, ovdje se podrazumijeva da ces vjerovati onome sto ti kaze biolog. Neosporivo je da su SVE cure koje su zatrudnile uz pomoc ivf-a, zatrudnile zahvaljujuci biologu i ginekologu. Homeopatija i cajevi mogu dobro doci uz to dvoje. Ali, bi li netko s neprohodnim, ili bez jajovoda (kao ja npr) mogao zatrudniti uz pomoc alternative?!
Osim toga, ja npr.nikad nisam pusila, sporadicno (prigodno) popijem vino ili pivo sto ne smatram velikim zlom. Ne pijem nikakve umjetne sokove niti cajeve iz vrecica... hranim se relativno zdravo... maslinovo ulje, povrce... malo mesa... nisam pretila... a nisam ni trudna. Dakle, fora nije u tome. Odnosno, mozda je za ove _obicne_... kojima nije ni trebala pomoc medicine, nego su uspjeli doma unutar nekog roka.
Spominjanje zena Indijanaca u Meksiku i njihovo zatrudnjivanje iznad 50.mi je totalno bespredmetno: hej, pa ne mozemo zdilitati dosadasnjih 40 godina zivota i krenuti iznova kao tabula rasa: zivimo tu gdje zivimo, gdje su atmosferske prilike ovakve, okruzenje ne mozemo izbjeci, kao ni zracenja, mobitele i druge otrove... osim toga, nemamo visestoljetno genetsko nasljedje meksickih indijanaca. Stvarno nam tako nesto ne moze biti referentna tocka.
Ono sto se tebi dogodilo je iznimka, vise kao kategorija cuda - i ne moze nam se svima dogoditi isto sto i tebi. Zato se i zove cudo, jer je... rijetko... Imala si predispozicije za to. Moje uvjerenje je da bi ti ostala trudna i da nisi 3 mjeseca carobirala, kako ti kazes.
Da, i na kraju, mislim da je vrlo okrutno napisati da je nekakav grijeh, ili barem teska pogreska, odustati u nekom trenutku od mpo-a i potrositi 3.000 eura na krstarenje. To su intimne odluke. I bila ona pro ili contra odustajanja, svacija odluka je ispravna! Imala si tu srecu da uspijes otprve, bez trauma, vanmatericnih trudnoca ili silnih biokemijskih. Sigurna sam da si u tudjim cipelama da bi i tebi bila odustajanje bila jedna od opcija.
Meni je uvijek zalosno procitati da je netko odustao, ali to je legitimna odluka koju sigurno nitko nije donio preko noci. A sigurno nije niti tabu tema koju ne smijemo ovdje spominjati.

Zelim vam svima uspjesnu 2012.u svakom obliku, uz onaj faktor x srece koji je potreban uz menopure, gonale i ostalo  :Wink:

----------


## mare41

AB :Heart:

----------


## andream

Moram priznati da niti u jednom trenutku nisam pomislila niti bih koristila alternativu, ali svatko ima u konačnici mogućnosti bezbroj vrsta i pravo na svoj izbor - možda je upravo donekle vjera u svemu tome i pokretač svega uspije li ili ne. 
S druge strane znam cure koje su ostavile podosta novaca spomenutim travarima i ni dan danas nisu trudne. Moja šogorica uvjerena je primjerice da joj je čaj koji je brala iz svojih krajeva pomogao nakon xy godina pokušavanja začeća drugog djeteta da ostane trudna, štoviše meni je dala ostatak koji i dan danas stoji u nekom od ormara netaknut. Prijateljica je ostvarila obje trudnoće nakon tretmana kod bioenergetičarke, u to je uvjerena (a imala zakazan već postupak zlu ne trebalo). Primjera ima bezbroj, svatko ima svoj put i glupo mi nekako uopće raspravljati ovo je ili nije dobro za tebe. Možda u sve to treba vjerovati donekle da uspije, sumnjam da bih ja hladne u bilo kakvoj od alternativa uspjela. Sjećam se da me na sam spomen iste moj prvi MPOovac ispratio smijehom i pokojom šalom iz ordinacije i time ujedno poklopio za sva daljnja pitanja.
Sad sam možda pisala od svega pomalo, onako kako mi došlo, ali po meni je uistinu poanta - radi ono što ti odgovara i čemu možeš vjerovati a pritom ne osuđuj druge. Drago mi je za cure koje imaju mantru "vjeruj sebi a ne doktoru i biologu" i koje su u tome uspjele, još i više, osobno imam ipak drugačiji stav i hvala nebesima što smo u tome uspjeli. Da i nismo, još bih plivala u tim medicinskim vodama, na hodnicima tko zna koje klinike po redu i uspoređivala se, htjela ne htjela pritom sa statistikom ...

----------


## tiki_a

> ab


ab  :Heart:

----------


## gričanka

*AB ....*  konačno si se javila! I kao uvijek ... pametno zboriš!

Ma kad je riječ o alternativi moram i ja dati svoj obol raspravici i reći da se svrstavam u Ina-Ab-Andream tabor!
I sama sam svojevremeno pila neke čajeve, posjetila travara na nagovor MMa (i to me baš iživciralo), preokrenula prehrambene i životne navike, ali uvijek mi je u glavi bila ucijepljena spoznaja da JS godinama gube na kvaliteti baš kao što mi koža lica u pedesetoj više neće imati kolagena kao u tridesetoj. A da je bilo moguće svaki mjesec juriti na punkciju na VV u lov na dobru JS i potrefiti je, a onda i dobiti dobar embrij (mislim da je kvalitetan embrij ključ svega) - znamo i sami da nije bilo te mogućnosti.
*Glacova* ( mišica je prekrasna  :Zaljubljen:  ) meni je stvarno drago što si alternativno sve učinila da bi zatrudnila i najviše to što ti je na kraju i uspjelo (a i sama pišeš da si imala sreće), ma tko voli nek izvoli! 
Nekome alternativa, nekome inat, nekome donacija ... prema izboru koji ovisi o individualnim statusima, okolnostima, mogućnostima, shvaćanju, itd...

Drage koke, moj veseli mišić mi krade svo vrijeme (već sam ga razmazila) pa se ne javljam često, ali svakoj od vas želim u ovoj godini sve najbolje i zna se već što... taj čaroban i nezamjenjiv miris bebice!
Svima  :Love:

----------


## taca70

> Draga,vjeruj sebi da možeš,a ne biologu!!!
> A i ta dva su bila osuđena na neuspjeh ćim su dovedeni u pitanje od stručnog čovjeka.
> I da ,zašto odbacivati alternativu u slučaju neuspjeha,a medicinu tjerati dalje iako ni ona nema uspjeha!?


Sebi itekako vjerujem jer nisam bas toliki mazohist da bi se upustala u nesto toliko iscrpljujuce bez vjere u uspjeh. Medutim, uopce ne mogu pojmiti kako da ne akceptiram misljenje strucnjaka koji svaki dan radi sa zamecima i negiram nesto sto je evidentno. Nije mi drago sto je tako ali onda bih i mnoge druge nedaće koje me snađu mogla rješavati pozitivnim stavom, snagom volje i vjere u dobar ishod. Nemojte me krivo shvatiti, jako mi je drago za sve vas koje ste uspjele dobiti svoje bebice na bilo koji nacin, ali mislim da je logicno da mi koje prolazimo trnoviti MPO a i alternativni put  cijelu situaciju gledamo iz nekog drugog kuta.
Ab, glacova, steta sto niste cesce tu  :Heart:

----------


## Charlie

*AuroraBlu* baš sam se pitala gdje si i jesi dobro... :Heart:  dugo te nema.

----------


## AuroraBlu

Ma dobro sam cure, pogledam ja vas sa sigurne udaljenosti  :Wink:  Trenutno nisam aktivna, bazicno mpo-ovski receno: ostala sam bez donora. Ali nije mi nikakva trauma jer su mnoge stvari sada bolje, osim eto, sto vise ne mogu na mpo... pa zato sad, htjela/ne htjela cekam da medicina dovoljno napreduje da se otkrije zasto se (potencijalno dobar) embrij ne uspije implantirati. Dok to medicina skuzi ja cu, nadam se, naci novog donora  :Smile: 

Ma nemam ja nista protiv alternative, sigurna sam da je svaka od nas probala nesto (ja sam cak svojevremeno zapisala neku kombinaciju brojeva za lijecenje neplodnosti, he he) . Sve je to dobro doslo kao podrska, ali mi je na ovom forumu neprilicno reci: ne vjeruj biologu! To mi je ko da smo, ne znam, nekakva sekta... a ne mpo pacijenti.

Naravno da ima trudnoca iznad 40. i itekako su moguce, ali nije bas da se spoticemo na svakom koraku o takve trudnice. Definitivno i sigurno je (nazalost) da necemo po defaultu sve zatrudnit. Jer da je tako lako i sigurno, ovaj forum ne bi ni postojao.

----------


## Mojca

AB  :Heart:   :Heart: 
Lijepo te čitati.

----------


## Mojca

Aurora, baš sam smotana, topic mi otvoren satima, pišem bez da refrešam... pa nisam sve pročitala novosti. 

Žao mi je za donora.  :Love:  nadam se da si ok.

----------


## tiki_a

> Sebi itekako vjerujem jer nisam bas toliki mazohist da bi se upustala u nesto toliko iscrpljujuce bez vjere u uspjeh. Medutim, uopce ne mogu pojmiti kako da ne akceptiram misljenje strucnjaka koji svaki dan radi sa zamecima i negiram nesto sto je evidentno. Nije mi drago sto je tako ali onda bih i mnoge druge nedaće koje me snađu mogla rješavati pozitivnim stavom, snagom volje i vjere u dobar ishod. Nemojte me krivo shvatiti, jako mi je drago za sve vas koje ste uspjele dobiti svoje bebice na bilo koji nacin, ali mislim da je logicno da mi koje prolazimo trnoviti MPO a i alternativni put  cijelu situaciju gledamo iz nekog drugog kuta.
> Ab, glacova, steta sto niste cesce tu


Linijom manjeg otpora, ponovo ću potpisati  :Smile:

----------


## tiki_a

AB  :Heart:  žao mi je da je moralo tako ispasti, da ostaneš bez donora. Ali istovremeno se nadam da će nadalje biti bolje.

----------


## taca70

> Naravno da ima trudnoca iznad 40. i itekako su moguce, ali nije bas da se spoticemo na svakom koraku o takve trudnice.


Koliko god ovo bilo tragično iz moje perspektive ali  :Laughing:

----------


## sara38

*AuroraB* moram ti samo mahnuti, dugo te nije bilo a lijepo te čitati  :Zaljubljen:  :Heart: .

Pratim i čitam pa moram samo kratko se nadovezati: Ja sam tipičan primjer gdje sve, ama baš sve je uvijek funkcioniralo odlično u liječenju neplodnosti, uvijek sve školski, reagiram na sve odlično (klomifeni, gonali, menopuri i dr.), MM je imao odličan spermatogram, uvijek smo dolazili i do nekoliko blastica, pretrage su pokazale sve ok, imunologija ok, i da ne nabrajam dalje. Ali...... trebalo mi je puno vremena i čak 9 stimuliranih (ukupno 11 postupaka) da dođem do trudnoće. Uopće se ne želim hvalisati već samo reći da i kad sam bila mlađa i kad je "sve savršeno", ne dolazi do oplodnje, a ima cura sa teškim dijagnozama koje s prve ostanu trudne. Nema pravila i nikad ih neće biti. Ali, ima nešto što mi je ostalo u glavi od ovog zadnjeg postupka. Na transferu mi je biologica rekla: "Vi uvijek imate odlične embrije, ali ovaj put.... od ova dva embrija jedan je toliko dobar, najbolji do sada i ful je napredan", a ko zna vjerojatno se taj baš i implantirao. I kako da onda ne vjerujem biologu. Jednostavno se sve nekako poklopilo, malo sreće i eto. 

Cure ja vam svima želim u ovoj 2012. da ovo dočekate, za ovaj klub to su posebne želje, uz strah koji je normalan i ne znam šta me još čeka, nastojim pozitivno razmišljati i stvarno se osjećam blaženo.... Od srca vam to želim....

----------


## Charlie

AuroraBlu žao mi je zbog "donora" ali drago mi je što su, kažeš, stvari sada bolje. Sretno  :Heart:

----------


## glacova

AuroraBlu,drago mi je da te vidim,baš pitah za tebe ovih dana,žao mi je zbog donora.
Nisam stigla prije odgovoriti,možda će sada zvučati malo out,ali ja ne bi bila ja...
Istina,ovo je pdf o medic.potp.opl.ali nisam shvatila da to znači da se ne smije pisati i o drugim metodama.
Kako je ovo prvi,i zapravo jedini na kojem se javljam,naravno da sam željela s vama to podijeliti.
Svi imamo isti cilj,zar su važna sredstva?
Doduše moj put kroz MPO nije bio dug,ali je isto tako bio bolan i razočaravajući. 
A obzirom na moje godine i statistiku,ne vidim kako bih ja to uspjela bez "čarobiranja"!?
Nitko nije govorio o alternativi kao izlazu za slučajeve kao što je tvoj,već je riječ stalno o godinama i kvaliteti jajnih stanica.
To da ne možemo izbrisati dosadašnji život i krenuti ispočetka,OK,netko ne može,ali ljudi to rade svakodnevno.Mjenjaju bračne partnere,posao,gradove....pa zašto ne bi i mišljenja i stavove.
Što se tiče indijanaca,napisala sam da me se dojmio taj podatak i to je bila prekretnica u mom načinu razmišljanja,a očito sam time stekla predispozicije koje spominješ.
Stvarno ne znam o kojim bi se drugim predispozicijama radilo jer i ja živim tu di živim,a mama je rodila sestru i mene u ranim dvadesetima pa ne znam da li je riječ o genetici.
Stojim iza toga da je u mom slučaju riječ o snazi volje i uvjerenju da ja to mogu.
Tehnike su mi samo pomogle da me usmjere kako doći do toga te da ostanem čvrsta i ne posustanem.
Moj stav je da auto sugestija i pozitivno mišljenje nose veliki dio kolača.
A vizualizacijom,doduše još nisam dobila na lotu,ali sam postigla mnoge meni bitne stvari u životu. 
Onih 3000 eura,kako nije bila riječ o konačnom odustajanju,kako sam ja shvatila,već je bila sugestija da se mogu bolje utrošiti,ja sam sugerirala da bih ja ipak uložila u postupak,a ogledalo je moja percepcija toga.
Komentar na biologe,hvala taca što razumiješ,je taj da je danas ćak i u medicini prihvačen stav pozitivnog razmišljanja u procesu ozdravljenja. Toga bi se mogli pridržavati i oni u MPO,a ne se unaprijed ograđivati od neuspjelog postupka. Poslije neka analiziraju što nije bilo u redu. 
Sorry svima koje sam uvrijedila mojim pisanjem,bilo je u najboljoj namjeri.

----------


## ina33

> Ja sam, za razliku od vas nekoliko, molila dr.R da mi kaze da vise nema smisla da se mucim sa postupcima i da idem na donaciju. oslobodio bi me sve ove muke jer ja tu odluku potpuno sama ne mogu donijeti. Medutim, on uporno tvrdi da trebam jos pokusavati i da mi ne moze reci da odustanem. Prema gore navedenim iskustvima izgleda da bismo trebale postupati obrnuto od onoga sto on kaze


 :Love: . Taco, tu odluku mislim da moraš ipak sama donijeti... Nisi "potpuno sama", postoji i ovaj tu kružook di imaš svakakvih životnih rješenja. Niti moja namjera njie nikoga vrijeđati iznošenjem činjenica i statistika i mislim da se ljudi zbog činjenica ne bi trebali naći uvrijeđenima, njih ne iznosim da "režem krila" ljudima, po meni su znanje i informacije su dobri, a nije baš sve totalno subjektivno da krši sva pravila i da pravila nikakvih nema. Dakle, i moja je motivacija apsolutno u dobroj namjeri. Svako definira sam što su njegova krila i kamo će odletjeti i što će shvatiti pod "kresanjem krila", a svaka odluka sa sobom i nosi oportunitetni trošak - propuštene šanse za druge stvari, dok vrijeme ide. I samo trajanje cijele priče je jako bitan faktor.

Možda je to liječniku teže reći, pogotovo u našem okruženju koje ima neke specifičnosti (čitala sam neku brit. knjigu o MPO-u di se od liječničkog tima očekuje da iskomunciraju paru kad su šanse male i da ga vode u odustanku), a i rijetko se izravno komunicira (mentalitet, uloga žene itd.). On će to reći kad misli da je stvar kristalno jasna, pa će baš ta žena, po meni, slučajno, zatrudniti s FSH-om 100 i na nadomjesnoj hormonskoj terapiji, uopće ne očekujući trudnoću. Većinu nas ipak opisuju kategorijom "subfertilnosti", što znači da nije apsolutno nemoguće spontano začeće, ali bi ga se predugo čekalo, pa se ulijeće medicinskom prečicom, koja je i sama trnovita. Druga koja izgleda kao super po parametrima AMH, količina stanica itd., nju će "bijeli mantil" teže odrezat ili će je proglasit lakim slučajem, a ona ono zapet u totalno maratonskim spikama, ali uopće ne mora bit da je jedan slučaj gori od druge, život nije matematika i statistika, premda nije i toliko bez pravilnosti, po meni, da ga skroz možemo oblikovati svojom čvrstom voljom i odlukama - možemo ono na što možemo utjecati, a o tome se mišljenja razilaze, a ja se priklanjam medicinskom. Alternativa stvarno nemamo ništa dodirno, roditelji me vodili jednom za neki drugi problem i meni se sve pogoršalo, jednom mi je suprug spomenuo nešto i nikad više i po meni je svako koketiranje od strane medicine s alternativom... onako... nije mi to lijepo gledat, ali, kome paše - neka u to krene, ovo ipak nije isključivo medicinski podforum di piše medicinsko osoblje, to je forum MPO pacijenata, čija su sve rješenja, sve dileme i svi odgovori - legitimni.

Svima sretno u njihovim rješenjima i da ne moramo toliko tapkat po jajima i birat riječi, izravno komuniciranje, po meni, je dobro (dok ne prelazi u neke ratove pa je neproduktivno), a neka si svako za sebe odabere ono što mu bolje u njegovoj glavi i u njegovom trenutku odrezonira.

----------


## ina33

AB, tebi veliki pozdrav i zagrljaj, mislim na tebe za donora br. 2 i sve drugo!

----------


## ina33

A apropos doktora... i tu su stvarno žene različite. Netko traži topli odnos, povjerenje i vjeru, netko neutralu, a netko vodstvo u odustanku, a slučajevi nisu uvijek kristalno jasni, najčešće nisu i najčešće se izbildaju putem - vrijeme pokaže. Meni je uvijek najviše pasala neutrala, da se držimo postotaka za dijagnozu i dobnu skupinu i da mi to doktor odrecitira, da mi da brojke i slove - koliko folikula na kojemu, kako to njemu izgleda, pa ću ja već ili nabildati vjere ili neću. Ni meni, kao niti Andream, nikako nije pasalo ono "Uspjet ćete vi!". Takav evangelizam bi me zgazio odmah na startu i poljuljao povjerenje jer em nije dr. sad baš proročica da to tako može sa sigurnošću reći. To mi nije pasalo niti u državnoj klinici (jer sam i previše maratonaca, koji su po tim hodnicima ostavili i po više od 5 godina života, odustali od poslova itd. poznavala - to je bilo doba kad su Splićani masovno putovali na VV, iz ciklusa u ciklus, jer su se pauze od stimuliranih premošćivale prirodnjacima, a ono doktor rekao vidimo se idući ciklus ili tako nešto), a privatno bi tek tražila opreznost i odmak u prognozama (jer bi dio mene mislio da me navlači zato jer je privatno). Kod onih kod kojih sam to dobivala, di sam dobivala izravnu komunikaciju bez "uspjet ćemo,vjeruj te", korektne odgovore na pitanja bez "nemojte se s tim zamarat" itd. tamo mi je bilo OK. U Mariboru sam dobila ful "neutral" i rečenicu "nije to ništa čudno, ljudska bića su neplodna". Sestra koja komunicira s pacijentima ih i prati u tome, pa neki dobijaju smajlije i malo toplije poruke, mi smo uvijek komunicirali "javnobilježnički srdačno". Paradoksalno, baš je to OK rezoniralo samnom jer je bilo sukladno mom iskustvu, jer mi niko ništa nije obećao i davao uskličnih rečenica pozitivnog stila (a ono... kako će to ispunit). 

Dakle... ni tu nismo sve iste, teško nas je svih akomodirat, a i očekivanja ovise i o temperamentu žene, ali i o fazi njenog puta.

----------


## mare41

što sam starija, sve mi kraće traje koncentracija, pa se unaprijed ina ispričavam što te nisam pročitala, i bez uvrede, dovoljno sam dugo tu pa znam ko šta misli i šta piše.
glacova, čekala sam te na pozitivnom mišljenju. zar ste zaista svi zaboravili da se dijagnoza neplodnosti ne dobije u jednom mjesecu, nego je to proces od barem 6 mjeseci do godine dana? naravno, opet uzimam u obzir one koje nemaju evidentne dijagnoze-PCO od puberteta, bez jajovoda itd. Pa kad krenemo zatrudnjivati ni ne znamo da postoji drugačije od pozitivnog mišljenja. Neplodnost, sa svim urednim cijeli život, mi nije bila ni u peti. U prvom pokušaju-pred 7 i po godina, imala sam umišljene simptome trudnoće, JER nisam znala da može drugačije. Toliko pozitive, vjere, nade svaki mjesec, u svakom ciklusu, prije MPO-a, i u svakom postupku MPO-a, meni, kao i drugima, da zaista ne razumijem više koja je ovdje tema nit više želim u njoj sudjelovati.

----------


## Kadauna

tražeći neki dan neke podatke vezane za MPO naletjeh opet na njemačke MPO rezultate sveukupne za 2010.g. Na engleskom su pa će biti svima razumljive. Ima zanimljivih podataka i parametara, mene frustrira istodobno njemačka preciznost i naše statistike koje je Ministar kao čitao u nekoj knjižnici Petrove bolnice i stalno pitao profesora Šimunića "jel tako profesore"  :Sad: (

Na stranici 13 podaci vezani za IVF/ICSI po godinama, kliničke trudnoće po transferima ali i spontani
http://www.deutsches-ivf-register.de...buch2010-e.pdf

Svi mi ovdje jesmo ili možemo biti dio neke statistike..........................

----------


## linalena

jako zanimljivo i nadam se da ćemo bar jednom imati prilike vidjeti nešto slično i za naše centre

Meni sada vražja M kasni, trebaala doć petak/subota pa da piknem dec i čekam

----------


## linalena

danas ipak nakraju 1dc, sutra pikam Decapeptyl 3,75mg i nakon 16 dana kontrola i valjda početak stimulacije

uff baš sam zbunjola ovim protokolom

----------


## andream

Linalena, sretno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Jelena

Mene ovo već duže muči:




> So again, different
> treatment strategies, different national
> regulations lead to the same cumulative
> ART success rates which reach natural
> fertility rates but can not exceed them.


Mislim, znam da je tako, ali si ne mogu pomoći u traženju što bi bilo rješenje za nas. A opet vjerujem da je svejedno što uzimam od lijekova, ako dobijem solidan broj dobrih embrija, ništa se tu baš više ne može napraviti. Strpljen spašen mi je već suludo i pisati s našim historijem. Trošio pare na alternativu ili ne, statistički opet isto ispadne. Ili što kaže ina, da kaže Luči  :Smile:  sve je u dobrom embriju. I sad je samo pitanje, zašto naši embriji oduševljavaju publiku estetikom, a ne surađuju s mojom maternicom.

Zbrkano sam sve to napisala, ali nije to slučajno, tako je i u mojoj glavi  :Smile:

----------


## ina33

> I sad je samo pitanje, zašto naši embriji oduševljavaju publiku estetikom, a ne surađuju s mojom maternicom.


Nema(m) odgovor. Nešto je u endometriozi, vjerojatno, u NK stanice itd. smjer... ne vjerujem, jer je nekako zamro, ako dobro shvaćam, i na međunarodnoj razini, a ono druksanje ivigom i jakim dozama kortića nije puno donilo, a i LIT terapija je, čini mi se, ostala kao nešto polulegalno što se obavlja u Meksiku, poluincognito.

Imam jedino psihološki odgovor da se komplimenti daju u onom dijelu pred transfer, kad se s parom komunicira, pa se dobre stvari ističu, nemam pojma. U onom drugom dijelu zašto, nakon što se odradila dijagnostika, nema puno riječi, osim "žao mi je", ako su nalazi nejednoznačni, tj. uglavnom se ne vidi MPO-ovca i biologa u fazi "poslije".

Ostaje i ono što je pino naglašavala da se kromosomski embriji ne vide, samo morfološki. Nisam dovoljno kurentna da znam što Ameri na tom području rade i je li to zaživjelo.

----------


## Inesz

Jelena, nije zbrkano, ja sam te sve razumjela...


Perem odjeću za našu bebu, osjećam se divno, a u isto vrijeme i strah me je. 
Perem odjeću za bebu i mislim na sve cure koje su u borbi. Želim vam svima da čim prije uspijete ... 


Pozdrav najdražem klubu.
 :Smile:

----------


## tiki_a

Jelena, i ja sam uvijek mislila da je svejedno koje lijekove uzimam ako dobijem isti broj embrija, a onda je na tu temu ovdje bilo drugačijih mišljenja, saznanja da baš i nije svejedno koji se lijekovi uzimaju, iako je isti broj js ispunktiran. A sama stvarno mislim da je min. 80% u dobrom embriju. Teško mi je kad vidim da i ti  tako pišeš  :Love:  A savjeta više skoro da i nema.

----------


## tiki_a

Inesz  :Heart:

----------


## Mimek

Samo da vas sve kratko pozdravim i svima šaljem malene puse moje mišice  :Kiss:

----------


## tiki_a

Iako već više dana ne pišemo na 39+, to ne znači da nas većina nije primijetila našu dragu Mimek  :Heart:  i njezinu mišicu  :Zaljubljen: 
U zadnje se vrijeme često sjetim ninatz. Sonja29, imaš li kakve infrmacije o njoj?
Najdražem klubu  :Heart:

----------


## Sonja29

tiki ništa ne znam!Slala sam joj poruke,zvala na broj koji sam imala ali nitko se ne javlja.Na žalost ne znam joj puno ime i prezime paa....valjda će se nekad javiti
Nešto nam je tiho na 39+

----------


## tiki_a

Hvala Sonja29. Lijep ti je ticker  :Smile: 
Da, tiho nam je u klubu. Period bez tema, odmaramo  :Smile:

----------


## Sonja29

> Hvala Sonja29. Lijep ti je ticker 
> Da, tiho nam je u klubu. Period bez tema, odmaramo


Znaš i sama da i tebi želim jedan ovakav što prije  :Smile:

----------


## linalena

Da ja onda dam svoj doprinos, polako odbrojavam do kontrole prije početka stimulacije . Neki dan sam počela krvariti, prvo ono smeđe brljanje pa baš crveno,  i ne prestaje, nije baš jako ali tu je već treći dan. Doktorica kaže da je to normalna reakcija na taj veliki Dec i kao znak da se endometij čisti odnosno tanji. Pomalo skupljm nalazze, još samo urino kulturu, makar sada ne znam kak , nadam se da će se do ponedjeljka smiriti

velka pusa svima

----------


## rozalija

Samo da se javim malo i da pozdravim drage cure i poželim im puno sreće u 2012. godini.
Redovno vas čitam i veselim se svakom uspjehu.

----------


## tiki_a

rozalija, tvoj avatar  :Zaljubljen: 
andream nam sitno broji  :Smile: 
linalena, ovi dugi protokoli, uh. Ali još malčice pa startaš za ozbiljno. Jedva čekam.

----------


## andream

tiki, da, još koji tjedan a možda i dan... naš će klub prvi saznati lijepu vijest.
Evo dok sam još 2 u 1 da bacim i zadnju trudničku prašinicu curama pred i u postupcima ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## kokos

http://danas.net.hr/hrvatska/page/20...3/0113006.html

"Po novome zakonu, objavio je tjednik Forum, država će snositi troškove liječenja neplodnosti za žene do 42 godine života, jer liječenje neplodnosti nakon 43. godine nema medicinskog opravdanja."
Pa, cure koje ste blizu 42. požurite...uffff.
A to ograničenje oplodnje na 8? Nas starije možda ne pogađa, al pogađa mlađe cure.

----------


## marincezg

> http://danas.net.hr/hrvatska/page/20...3/0113006.html
> 
> "Po novome zakonu, objavio je tjednik Forum, država će snositi troškove liječenja neplodnosti za žene do 42 godine života, jer liječenje neplodnosti nakon 43. godine nema medicinskog opravdanja."
> Pa, cure koje ste blizu 42. požurite...uffff.
> A to ograničenje oplodnje na 8? Nas starije možda ne pogađa, al pogađa mlađe cure.


znaci imam jos fore 2 god. i nekaj sitno....    :Smile:

----------


## mare41

http://forum.roda.hr/threads/71134-D...56#post2060156

----------


## kokos

Sorry, ovaj moj link od gore ne radi, al već ga je bila poslala Kitty na  "...i ja sam bio embrij" topicu.
http://danas.net.hr/hrvatska/page/20...3/0113006.html
Velike čestitke Shanti!!!! Njezina je priča divna.

----------


## Mojca

> http://forum.roda.hr/threads/71134-D...56#post2060156


 :Very Happy: 
Ne silazi mi osmjeh s lica!

----------


## TeddyBearz

> znaci imam jos fore 2 god. i nekaj sitno....


I ja sam mislila da imam još nešto vremena, a onda sam jučer čula da bi po novom zakonu broj besplatnih postupaka mogao biti smanjen na 4.  :Sad:

----------


## tiki_a

Malo sam u gužvi pa sve površno pratim...Draga kokos, na žalost bila sam u pravu, bit će dobna granica. mm mi je rekao da večernjak piše na mpo temu, kupila sam ga, ali tek' sad ću pogledati..
Očarana sam s obavijesti za našu Shanti, jedna od najljepših forumskih priča. Čestitam mami i tati na dečkiću!

----------


## gričanka

I mene je jaaaaako razveselila Shanti  :Zaljubljen:  Presretna sam zbog njih!

Koke svima šaljem veeeliki  :Love:

----------


## linalena

I ja se pridružujem čestitkama dragoj Shanti i mužu, uživajte u vašem sinčiću


Mi eto 4 dan u stimulaciji, 2 gonala i 1 menopur (Mare i da dobila i tableticu u bočicu a ne samo fiziološku), dal se može menopur rastopiti sa otopinom od gonala????

----------


## tiki_a

linalena, veseli me tvoj postupak  :Very Happy: . Hoću dobar rezultat  :Smile:

----------


## linalena

tiki_e obavezno   :Zaljubljen:

----------


## marincezg

> I ja sam mislila da imam još nešto vremena, a onda sam jučer čula da bi po novom zakonu broj besplatnih postupaka mogao biti smanjen na 4.


ma nema živciranja,  to šteti ljepoti   :Smile: 
a gle dok oni sve to zbroje i oduzmu tko zna kad ce taj zakon nastupiti......

----------


## Lutkica

Pomoc drage moje....trebala bih  veceras startati sa stimulacijom za ivf, posto sam prehladjena izvadim jutros crp- kad ono 10,98 (znaci neka upala, bez temperature)..
E sad sta uraditi...bi li eventualna tura antibiotika smetala stimulaciji, ili ipak da ne uzimam osim tylol hot...
Zna li ko sta o tome, pozdravi svima... :Smile:

----------


## Mojca

U dugoj zimskoj noći, 
tam' gdje je visok brijeg,
rodio se dečko mali
dok je pad'o snijeg!
 :Smile:  

Drage moje, Andream je rodila krasnog dečka, 4090 grama, 53 cm, apgar čista desetka! Oboje su dobro.  :Heart:  
Mami čestitamo, dečku  :Zaljubljen:  želimo dobrodošlicu!

----------


## Snekica

Čestitke mamici na njenom velikom snježnom dečkiću!  :Heart:

----------


## Kadauna

Čestitke od  :Heart:  *dobro nam došel mali dečec*..............

----------


## Miki76

Koje iznenađenje! Nisam očekivala ovu vijest još tjedan-dva! Andream, čestitke od srca i dobrodošlica malom dječaku!

----------


## ina33

Čestitam  :Smile: !!!

----------


## frka

moram i ovdje čestitati Andream!!! braco!!! ma prekrasno!!!  :Zaljubljen: 

(baš je bilo slatko čekati da se razriješi misterija spola  :Yes: )

----------


## Inesz

Draga *Andream*,
čestitam od srca na rođenju sina. Neka mu život bude sretan i ispunjen dobrotom i ljubavlju!
Dobro nam došao mali dječače!  :Smile:

----------


## glacova

> Draga *Andream*,
> čestitam od srca na rođenju sina. Neka mu život bude sretan i ispunjen dobrotom i ljubavlju!
> Dobro nam došao mali dječače!


potpisujem!

----------


## enya22

Draga *andream*, cestitam i ovdje cijeloj obitelji, a malenome zelim sretan i ispunjen zivot!  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## enya22

Ja otvorila temu na cestitanjima, ali od moje male nemani nisam stigla ranije (srecom, Mojca je ovdje objavila sretnu vijest), iako sam se vec rano jutros sms-ala s novopecenom duplom mamicom... ona ima temp. pa cekaju da prode da bi mogla biti s bebom. Vibram da se brzo oporavi i da sto prije dodu kuci tati i seki!  :Heart:

----------


## Sonja29

Draga andream česttam od srca!Dobrodošao nam mali dječaće :Zaljubljen:  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## tiki_a

andream ČESTITAM!!! Prekrasna vijest! I brzo ozdravi~~~~

----------


## Mimek

čestitke mami i tati, a malom dječaku da se što prije navikne na ovaj svijet

----------


## ana-

*Andream* čestitam na malom-velikom princu od  :Heart:  :Heart:  a njemu veliku dobrodošlicu
dug,sretan i zdrav život  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## linalena

Andream česttiam  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 

danas popodne kontrola, da vidimo koliko folikula, uff baš sam znatiželjna

----------


## sara38

*Andream* čestitam ti od srca, a dječaku iskrena dobrodošlica  :Zaljubljen:  :Zaljubljen: !

Inače, samo da pozdravim cure u omiljenom klubu, ja sam na kraju prvog tromjesečja, uživam u školskoj trudnoći, prekjučer smo obavili pregled, sve ok, nuhalni nabor ok....... Baš sam se opustila i uživam. Šaljem svima puno  :Heart:  :Heart:  i znate šta vam želim od srca......

----------


## ina33

Super, sara, to je prvi veliki milestone, sad ulaziš u najljepši dio. U jednoj knjizi (beletristici) pročitaš da je početak i kraj trudnoće risky part, kao i kod polijetanja-slijetanja aviona, sad, najčešće, siljedi miran let. Uživaj!

----------


## uporna

*andream* čestitke tebi i sineku, tateku i seki i ovim putem.

Vama koke iz najboljeg kluba  :Smile:   za info da je andream danas bolje i pala joj je temperatura.

----------


## tiki_a

uporna hvala na info i šaljem još malo ~~~~~~
sara38  :Klap:  samo tako dalje...
linalena ima li novosti?

----------


## linalena

ima ima, oko 11 folikula, 9-13mm, endo 8mm
u petak ujutro kontrola, u 2 avion, punkcija najvjerojatnije u ponedjeljak

Sara  :Zaljubljen:  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## linalena

edit:ponovljena poruka

dal je još netko iz 39+ pri poslu???

----------


## Sonja29

bravo linalena bit će tu krasnih blastica!
Sara :Zaljubljen: 
tiki kad nam ti krećeš u akciju???
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za andream

----------


## tiki_a

linalena pa ti si prava nesilica  :Smile:   :Smile: . Ne zabrljati sada~~~~~~
Sonja29  :Heart: , sada sam u gužvi s poslom, danas sam recimo radila od šest do šest, turbo sam prehlađena tako da me ovakav period ispunjava strahovima kad pomislim na MPO. Moram još malo odmoriti od MPO, riješiti se posla, snijega, putovanja na -18..., a onda na razgovor s dr., a napravit ću ono za što ću imati snage. Pratim O, kratki su mi ciklusi (oduvijek). O mi krene 9-ti dan što je super jer ranije je bilo 7/8-mi dan, a danas recimo 11-ti dan LH lijepa pozitivna. Mogu reći samo šmrc. Koje li koristi od toga.

----------


## tiki_a

X puta se sjetim zlatte. Kako nam je ona?

----------


## Mojca

Linalena, poskočilo mi srce na tu lijepu brojku! Držim fige!  :Smile:

----------


## anaea40

Andream iskrene čestitke i dobrodošlica dječačiću. :Very Happy:

----------


## rozalija

> Draga *Andream*,
> čestitam od srca na rođenju sina. Neka mu život bude sretan i ispunjen dobrotom i ljubavlju!
> Dobro nam došao mali dječače!


X

Čestitam sretnim roditeljima.

----------


## gričanka

*Andream* čestitke od srca i dobrodošlica malenome pišonji   :Zaljubljen: 

*Linalena*  :Klap:  super rezultat i ~~~~~~~~ za dalje!
*Sara38* uživaj u trudnoći i neka bude ugodna do kraja  :Love: 
Drage koke, svima veliki  :Love:

----------


## Marnie

Draga andream cestitam od srca na sincicu :Smile: !!

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk

----------


## linalena

Pozdrav iz Praga

u 12 kontrola, grizem nokte
eto u zadnji tren sam dobila nalaz (priljepih ga na Imunološke pretrage) i vjeojatno ću biti na heparinu

čudi me malo da na jednom jajniku imam 2 a na drugom 9 folikula, jučer je najveći bio 16mm. Tih najvećih samo 2 pa je dokica prek telefona rekla da sa ta 2 nemamo kaj raditi, moramo pričekati i ostale

pusa svima i kada će proljeće za 39+ kavicu

----------


## Inesz

Linalena, pratim te.  :Smile:  Sretno!!!

----------


## andream

Cure evo samo da vam brzinski zahvalim na lijepim čestitkama, Mojca mi je poslala vaše pozdrave još u bolnici i uistinu ste me rasplakale.
Mi smo već doma i uživamo u svakom trenutku.
Linalena, ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ i još ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za tebe i da si nam sljedeća trudnica u klubu.

----------


## linalena

Andream pusa još jedna,a ova fotkica sa narukvicama iz bolnice, potekle suze radosnice tak da znaš

a ja drage moje večeras pičim Štopericu, oko 15 folikula 19-20mm
folna 10mg, fraxiparin, kortikosteroidi od punkcije

sutra me mama naručuje kod hematologa, valjda neću previše čekati

----------


## tiki_a

> Andream pusa još jedna,a ova fotkica sa narukvicama iz bolnice, potekle suze radosnice tak da znaš
> 
> a ja drage moje večeras pičim Štopericu, oko 15 folikula 19-20mm
> folna 10mg, fraxiparin, kortikosteroidi od punkcije
> 
> sutra me mama naručuje kod hematologa, valjda neću previše čekati


linalena  :Klap:   :Naklon:

----------


## linalena

naručena 21.3 kod hematologa na Rebru, do tad valjda pikam heparin na svoju ruku i preporuku 
sutra punkcija, malo imam tremu  kaj će biti

----------


## miba

linalena sretno sutra , puno krasnih stanica i što bezbolniju punkciju ti želim :Yes:

----------


## Sanja :)

Pozz svima! Nova sam ovdje  :Smile: ! Cestitke mamici! Puno srece i pozitive ostalima da uspiju u namjeri! Meni je termin 01.03. tako da se sitno broji  :Smile: ! Decko!

----------


## linalena

Sanja ~~~~ da zadnji dani 2in1 bude lijepi a porod lagan, sretno

Evo vijest od embriologa: imamo 5 oplođenih jajnih stanica podijeljenih kako treba za prvih 24 sata, dakle 2 stanice

sada kada si ja razmišljam o mojim rezultatima u HR, ajoj
uvijek su mi govorili da mi malo kasne u razvoju, jel to ta lošija kvaliteta "stanica u godinama"

----------


## linalena

danas 4 embrija

----------


## tiki_a

Prekrasno linalena!!! A drugi dan je normalno da su na 2 stanice. Sretno!

----------


## linalena

danas 3.dan, sve je uredu, ko da je jedna malo zaostala
transfer sutra
dakle 4.dan

recimo da imamo 4 dobra embrija, znam da će nam embriolog reći najbolje što i kako, ali ipak
prije smo razmišljali da vratimo 3 (tako je i dokica rekla, da s obzirom na godine povećamo šanse) a ostale zamrznemo
ili da vratimo 2 pa 2 zamrznemo
ili 3 pa 1 zamrznemo

znam nitko to ne može odlučiti umjesto nas

joj (jako ironično) nije ni tako loš stari HRzakon, ne razbijaš glavu s tim

----------


## tiki_a

linalena, sutra ćete biti pametniji ~~~~~~~šaljem

----------


## Konfuzija

Djevojke, čini mi se da ste vi najiskusnije ovdje, pa da vas pitam. Kolika se pauza preporučuje između dva stimulirana postupka? Vidim da ovi naši drobe sve i svašta, ali mislim da ta njihova priča ima više veze s listama čekanja, a u Americi npr. nije rijetkost da se ide iz mjeseca u mjesec (što mi izgleda iscrpljujuće) ili u najboljem slučaju naprave pauzu od mjesec dana između. S obzirom da nam lagano gori pod petama...  :Smile:  Koliko vi pauzirate?

----------


## venddy

ja sam na stimulirnaom svaka 3 mjeseca (npr bila sam u kolovozu pa u studenom) i kako su mi sad već i godine otežavajući faktor  razmišljam da idem svaki drugi mjesec s nekakvom blažom stimulacijom jer sam low responder i hrpa hormona kod mene nema nikakvog smisla. i ja sam istraživala američane i žene s nekim višim godinama vrlo često idu svaki drugi mjesec

----------


## Konfuzija

Evo što kaže dr. Radončić:



> Pravilo je da izmedju dvije stimulacije prodje najmanje 1mjesec, mi se ovje uglavnom držimo 2-3 mjeseci ili ciklusa.
> Gonal ne škodi zdravlju izravno, to je prorodna molekula koja se stalno, gotovo čitav život stvara u hipofizi kao dio regulacije rada jajnika i testisa.


http://www.zdravljeizivot.com/forum/...p?f=70&t=28791
Pa onda valjda možemo i češće.

----------


## Sonja29

Izmedju postupaka smo uvijek pravili pauzu od 4-6 mjeseci (doduše moja stimulacija je bila od 30-60 ampula)

----------


## Sanja :)

Linalena!! Jeeeiii bravo!! Puno pusa, podrske, pozitive... Takodjer hvala na lijepim zeljama  :Smile:

----------


## tiki_a

I meni dr. kaže 3 mjeseca. Najkraća pauza mi je bila 4 mj., a kasnije kada bi bile duže, stalno sam bila u prirodnjacima bez stimulacije (samo štoperica na kraju).

----------


## tiki_a

linalenač kak' si ti nama? Čuvaš svoje trojke?

----------


## Lutkica

Drage cure, da malo zagrijemo nas klub....jutros vidim poruku od linalene, pita me u kojoj sam fazi postupka, da me stavi na listu za odbrojavanje.....
Moj februarski postupak je jucer rezultirao sa betom od 1191 :Very Happy: ....Da podsjetim da mi je to drugi postupak, i opet Mb....ali evo price:
u avgustu smo zavrsili sa biokemijskom, beta 12...(drugacije vrijednosti laba bilo 1,2 za vrijednost <0,5)....nakon toga konsultacije sa prof Vlaisavljevicem, gdje me ubio u pojam zbog mojih godina (44),i rekao da skoro da nema smisla bez donacije jc....o tome sam pisala vec....ali ja rekoh vi svoj posao, ja svoj...
I ja novembru krenem sa pripremama za februar: pocnem piti psenicnu travu,kafu koju inace pijem citav dan, ogranicim na 2 gutljaja samo ujutro, izbacim crveno meso....
od decembra uvodim DHEA od 50, Q10 od 30, vit D jednu pa dvije dnevno, cink, maticnu mlijec,vit D, omegu 3, vit C 1000...uz sve to folna obavezno..(znam da cete reci da sam pretjerala, ali eto imala sam osjecaj da nesto doprinosim sebi i organizmu)....15 dana pred stimul tsh provjeravam i bude 3,91- odmah ukljucen euthyrox 25 svaki drugi i od stimulacije svaki dan..
Stimulacija pocela 6.2 sa 4 menopura dnevno(trajala 10 dana, od 6 dana cetrotide)...5. dan na uz u Mb dr vidi 4,5 folikula....za 2 dana ih je 8....13 dan punkcija....dr V na punkciji aspirira 13 folikula( i on je vidno iznenadjen :Smile: )...ipak mi kaze da dodjem 3 dan na transfer...taj dan i doznajem da je bilo 11 oplodjenih i vo kaze ne dobrih nego jako dobrih,,,mm i ja smo u soku zajedno sa dr V,, odlucujemo zajedno sa njim da taj 3 dan vratimo 3 najbolja, a ostale da zamrznemo 5, dan( dr je mislio da ce ih biti bar 3)....5 dan 4 dobra, ali kazu da ih prate do sutra pa onda zamrz...mi prije puta za Sa svratimo da vidimo, kad kazu nista za zamrz- to me je malo uzdrmalo ali sta da radim...
Onda nastupa cekanje, simptoma nikakvih,,,,11, i 12, dnt uradim test, slaba crtica....juce 13 dnt beta 1191.....ja ne vjerujem, u labu sjedam na stolicu i buljim u nalaz :Smile: ....
I onda javim u Mb, kaze sestra Jasna UZ za 14 dana....nadam se da ce biti sve u redu aBd...
Eto i pored godina, nevjerice dr, desilo se malo cudo....nemojte odustajati i vjerujte u sebe..
Sorry na dugom postu, sve vas grlim i ljubim....

----------


## Sonja29

Radujem se svakoj trudnoći a posebno u meni najdražem klubu... 
Zemljakinjo moja čestitam ti od  :Heart:  i želim ti dosadno školsku trudnoću!

----------


## orline

Lutkice :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 
Ja sam presretna, sjećam se tvojih postova od ljetos, kada je meni prekinut postupak, trebala sam raditi u MB kao i ti!
Toliko sam se obradovala kad sam ovo pročitala, nemaš pojma, kao da te poznajem

----------


## linalena

Lutkice prekrasnooooo  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 

evo vidiš da sam imala osjećaj da imaš neku vijest a ova beta je ulala

i da znaš posuditi ću tvoj recept!!!!!

Da malo i tu napišem: jučer beta čista 0, sljedeći ponedjeljak idem kod drB u privatnu kliniku na detaljne konzultacije kaj dalje. Imam osjećaj da kada bi otišli na SD na konzultacije da bi prije izašli nego ušli.

Dakle ja sam sada imala 14 folikula, 1 prazan, 3 lošije stanice i 10 odličnih. Tih 5 odličnih su oplođene ICSIjem od čega se  jedro (tak je rekla biologica) pojavilo na svima ali se samo 5 početno podijelilo, 4.dan su bila 3 dobra zametka i 1 loš, ta 3 smo vratili. One 3 lošije js su oplodili PICSIjem ali se nije desilo ništa.
Imali smo još i "čudan" normo-spermiogram, da su se i oni čudili, jer smo na konzultacijama i kod njih imali OAT.
Doktorica je bilo očigledno razočarana i čak joj je bilo ko neugodno, tako da nam nisu ovaj PICSI računali a i rekla je da su sve prekontrolirali, sve protokole, sve podloge, injekcije kaj ja znam. 

Pa se ja usudim zaključiti imam jajca al već poprilično loše kvalitete a i izgleda da mi dugi protokoli daju puno stanica od kojih niš. Najbolji mi je bio 2.stimulirani, gonali+cetrotide i svega 6 js od čega milsim da sam imala 4 dobra embrija (66%) a sada recimo od 10js 3 dobra (30%)

Makar dosada sam jedinu biokemijsku imala iz prvog stimuliranog, trećeg kria, možda jer je transfer bio 3.dan

----------


## orline

Pa to je odlična beta, mogu biti i blizanci  :Smile: 

Inače i ja sam sad radila postupak u Bg, vraćena dva dvodnevna embrija, beta kilava na početku 12dpt 36, 14dpt 81, pa 18 dpt 812. Sad čekam UZ sledeće nedelje da vidim dali nas ipak ima. Tvoja beta je savršena.

----------


## orline

Linalena, mi smo vršnjakinja čini mi se ( ja sam od neki dan 40)
I meni je slično bilo stanje. Prije godinu i po na dva Gonala i jedan Merional, dobijem 10-12 folikula, aspiriraju 10 ćelija, jedna nezrela. Od devet se oplodi samo pet, a jedan embrion prestane sa rastom. Ostanu četiri, tri odlična, koja vrate treći dan, a četvrti puste do blaste i ne stigne, naravno.

Ovaj put imam i hipotireozu (regulisanu prije postupka) ali opet folikula dosta, doduše malo neujednačeni, medjutim od 8-10 folikula ovaj put samo 4jć, od kojih preostane 2 embriona, koja mi VV vrati drugi dan. Valjda godine pa nekvalitetne jć.


Sad ću videti kako će UZ pokazati.

Lutkice, pa ti si tim pripravcima izgleda čudo postigla :Smile:

----------


## linalena

Orlineee  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  pa čestitam i sretno dalje

procvalo jeeee

----------


## Sonja29

orline bit će to sve u redu...kad vidim tvoj rast bete sjetim se naše inesz :Smile:

----------


## orline

Sonja, linalena, hvala  :Smile:  I ja sam pratila ineszinu betu, tamo na topicu o beti. Postiraću i ja svoju, samo da vidim kako će završiti. 
Moram priznati da se nadam, ali i da me jako strah (vidite u potpisu čega)
I da TSH mi u poslije par dana stimulacije bio 1.7, a na dan prve bete 15. Naravno da mi je povećana terapija Eutiroksom, ali baš strijepim.
I nadam se u isto vrijeme  :Smile:  Držite mi fige.

----------


## Sonja29

Što se tiće broja folikula,j.s. i na kraju embrija tu smo negdje.Ne znam jesu li to u pitanju godine ili....kod mene je tak bilo i sa 25 a i sada sa 38 godina. Uvijek puno folikula,j.s. na kraju 5-6 embrija koji se 3-4 dan prestaju razvijati i još nikada nismo stigli do blastocista. O tome izgleda mogu samo sanjati.
Držim fige i ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## venddy

a ja nakon dužeg vrimena skoknila povirit ima li tko trudan u našem klubu i puf.  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  čestitam od srca Lutkice, neka bude i dalje sve školski ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
slijedeći put kad navratim nadam se još više imena pronać na spisku trudnica :Klap:

----------


## rozalija

Lutkice, orline čestitam od srca cure na lijepim betama. :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 
Lutkice miriši mi tvoja beta na dvojkice.
I da posudim tvoj recept.

----------


## Lutkica

Hvala vam, cure moje drage...oriline sretno, zelim nam skolske trudnoce :Smile: .....
I svima zelim trudnoce i uspjeh u ovoj nasoj borbi :Smile:

----------


## miba

Lutkice zaista prekrasna ß- sretno dalje

Linalena i opet ti šaljem  :Love:  i moram ti reći da mi je žao što danas zajedno ne poskakujemo!

Inače ja se pridružujem Lutkici u zagrijavanju ovog našeg kluba ( mislim da je vrijeme da malo zakuha nakon
ove pustinje proteklih dana), dakle danas 15.dan  od et 2 2d e. moja ß iznosi 342.1 !!!!!!!
Sad sam si dopustila malo veselja , al moram priznati da me užasno strah...razlog možete vidjeti u mom potpisu... sad se samo molim za pravilan rast...i čekam četvrtak...

----------


## Inesz

Miba
 :Smile: 
ovo  je divno. Raduj se, bit će sve u redu. Zaboravi ono što se dogodilo ovog ljeta.

----------


## Inesz

Linalena, nema riječi kako da ti napišem koliko mi je žao da ovaj postupak nije uspio.  :Sad:

----------


## Lutkica

Miba,samo zagrijavaj :Very Happy: , pa to je odlicno, bice sve u redu aBd...linaleni ce naredni postupak biti dobitni sigurno...

----------


## orline

Linalena, žao mi je.
Miba  :Smile:  
bravo za betu taman je kako treba

----------


## orline

Miba, vidim u potpisu urodjene trombofilije. Na kojoj si terapiji?

----------


## linalena

Cure predivne ste, ali bude, bude
mora se proći određeni put, nemože se uvijek kraticom

Miba  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## tiki_a

Klub je živ!!! Lutkica, orline, miba ČESTITAM!!! Povijest se ponavlja, neke će se cure sjetiti naše slavne trojke: iva_luca, Mona Lisa, bebomanka  :Heart:

----------


## tiki_a

linalena  :Sad:

----------


## orline

Hvala, tiki_a :Smile:   ja se sjećam te trojke, ali sam vas tad samo čitala, nisam pisala na ovim stranama  :Embarassed: 

Linalena, sorry, nisam u toku, jesi li ti ikakve pretrage uradila, mislim na štitnjaču. Meni je dr endokrinolog (pošto imam od skoro hipotireozu) uvela i metformin, zbog pozitivne porodične anamneze na dijabet i špeka oko struka  :Cool:  , iako je moj OGTT prije par godina bio uredan. Kao ne može da škodi, a pokazano nekim istraživanjima da može da pospješi implantaciju. I ja sam izmolila ginekologa koji me je vodio (pošto je prof Vlaisavljević bio samo na aspiraciji i ET) da uvedem dex, zahvaljujući vašim raspravama ovdje.
Ne znam da li je to šta uticalo, vidjećemo na UZ sledeće sedmice.

----------


## linalena

hormoni su mi super TSH je 1, jedino mi  je štitnjača povećana
OgTT nisam nikada radila, nemam dijabetesa u family al špeka imam olala
 Tikice  :Smile:

----------


## miba

> Miba, vidim u potpisu urodjene trombofilije. Na kojoj si terapiji?



na fragminu 2500 sam ,al nekako se bojim da je doza premala-više sam pisala na imunološkim o tome

----------


## orline

Nisam tamo čitala, sorry. Ovdje u BG obično rade D dimer i antiXa, lab analizu, pa na osnovu toga povećavaju dozu ako je potrebna, zato sam i pitala da ti dam ideju ako ne znaš, ali si vjerovatno već u toku. Pogledaću posle tamo, izviniako si već u toku sa hematologom ili svojim ginekologom, ko ti već odredjuje terapiju.

----------


## Lutkica

Kad vec pominjete, da i ja dodam da imam PAI1 4G/5G, i da sam na fragminu 2500, i euthyroxu 25.....na dan bete tsh mi je 3,1 ali me je dr ostavila na istoj terapiji....
A miba, kad spominjes dt V. po njemu je uziimanje fragmina potpuno nepotrebno i izmisljanje bolesti (bar je meni tako rekao 2 puta), ja ipak fragmin uredno primam na osnovu misljenja prof
Radoncica sa zivot i zdravlje...

----------


## andream

Baš mi je drago što je toliko postova u svega jedan dan - pa curke drage, orline, lutkice i miba čestitam od srca.

----------


## frka

> Klub je živ!!! Lutkica, orline, miba ČESTITAM!!! Povijest se ponavlja, neke će se cure sjetiti naše slavne trojke: iva_luca, Mona Lisa, bebomanka


mi smo kumovi dječaku iz te slavne trojke i to je sada jedan krasan trogodišnjak  :Zaljubljen:  

cure, čestitamo!!! 
puno sreće svima!!!

----------


## Mojca

Hej, pa tri trudnoće u klubu! Mrak!  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 
Čestitam curke!

----------


## rozalija

Cure čestitam od srca na lijepim betama. :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## tiki_a

frka  :Kiss:

----------


## ina33

Čestitam cure, neka se samo tako nastavi  :Smile: )))!!!

----------


## orline

Hvala cure.
Ja sam, moram priznati, u frci. Malo je kilavo išao rast bete u početku, i TSH mi je baš skočio nenormalno. Ne mogu čekati sledeću nedelju, zakazala sam UZ za danas. Nema još punih šest, ali bi se nešto moralo vidjeti. Znam da može koštati živaca, ako ne vide otkucaje, čekati do sledećeg UZ.
Ali ne vrijedi. Više mrzim lažnu nadu od poraza. Imala sam ranije spontane, pa sam jako napeta dok ne vidim da li smo tu  :Smile:

----------


## orline

Nemam dobre vijesti, nažalost  :Rolling Eyes: 
Dr vidi samo gestacioni mješak, bez žumanjčane kese i embrionalnog odjeka. Najvjerovatnije je blighted ovum. Prema zadnjoj M je 6+1, što je glupo, jer mi je stimulacija startala petog dc, mada nije velika razlika, na stranim sajtovima IVF klinika po datumu aspiracije sam 5+5 ili 5+6. Svejedno bi se nešto moralo vidjeti. Bar žumanjčana kesa.
Baš sam  :Sad:

----------


## Inesz

orline, koliko je mm gestacijska? je li pravilnog oblika?

----------


## orline

Dr kaže da je pravilna, ovalna, 12x8mm.

----------


## Inesz

uz dobru rezoluciju ultrazvuka mislim da je trebala biti vidljiva i žumančana. ali orline, pričekaj drugi pregled za nekoliko dana.
možda ipak bude sve ok...
 :Smile: 
mislim na tebe. drži se.

----------


## orline

Znam da bi trebalo da se vidi, i fetalni pol, a kamoli žumanjčana. 
Idem za nedelju dana, mada neke nade nemam...
Hvala, inesz

----------


## miba

curke- hvala na podršci i sretan vam dan žena! :Zaljubljen: 

orline nemoj se još predati, drži se draga! 

ja sam danas vadila drugu ß i iznosi 1120.9, nekako me plaši taj trostruki rast , bojim se vm...

----------


## Inesz

miba, ne boj se. to je u redu (slušaj stručnjaka za bete  :Smile:  )

mi danas 37+1, ctg uredan, zatvorena. sljedeći pregled u srijedu.

----------


## Sonja29

miba ne brini,i kod mene je rasla više pa sve ok i jedna mrvica
inesz ti sitno brojiš :Heart: 
orline drži se,nadam se da još nije sve gotovo i da je UZV lošiji.
kod mene se sa 3+5 od ET vidjela samo gestacijska

----------


## orline

Miba, ne brini, nije kod vm takav rast bete, naprotiv, obrnuto je. Sve je to super, vidjećeš...
Inesz, kako brzo prodje  :Smile:  Nama....hehe

Sonja29,  misliš 3+5 od ET, sad sam računala, po tome je i meni juče bilo 3+4 od ET. Kolika ti je bila gestacijska tada?
I kad se nešto vidjelo?
Uff, što mrzim ovako kad se vatam za slamku, a ni ginekolog juče nije bio optimističan.

Lutkice, kad je vama virkanje na UZ?

----------


## Lutkica

Meni su rekli za 14 dana, i to je 19.3....necu ici prije.....zao mi je sto se sekiras oriline, bice sve u redu aBd i tebi i mibi :Smile:

----------


## Sonja29

Orline evo sad gledam nalaz i piše; GV promjera 10x5,trudnoća 3/4 tjedna. Za 15 dana sam naručena ponovno i tada piše; pravilan gestacijski mješak sa jednim vitalnim embrionalnim odjekom, CRL:7,9/6,5 KČS+

----------


## orline

Hvala puno na trudu, ti si onda prema mom proračunu radila UZ 2-3 dana prije mene. Jer vidim da tvoj dr računa drukčije. Na mojoj veličini GV 12x8 bi se već morala nazirati žumanjčana.
No ništa...Za sedam dana pa vidimo. Ne smijem da se nadam. Prošla već kroz slične gluposti.

----------


## Sonja29

Da,meni dr. računa trudnoću od ET a ne od ZM

----------


## sara38

Novim trudnicama u klubu od srca čestitam!!!
Linalena  :Love: .
Inesz, još malo jelda, šaljem ti puno  :Zaljubljen:  :Zaljubljen: .

----------


## Inesz

Hvala vam cure na lijepim željama :Smile:

----------


## Sonja29

orline mislim na vas i nadam se sretnom ishodu...

----------


## linalena

Trudnicama veliki zagrljaj i neka u miru odbroje do kraja, orline ~~~~~~~~


mi smo jučer bili kod drB na konzultacijama i dogovorili sstimulirani (gonali+cetrotide, ev.menopur) u 7.mjesecu . Meni to uber-super paše jer mi završe sve obaveze pa se  ne moram mučiti sa zamjenama (jer me već sada ispituju dal ću ja ići opet na bolovanje), a opet nije tamo daleka jesen. Namjestiti ćemo sa kontracepcijom punkciju negdje krajem 7og. Kada je pogledao moje 3 dosadašnje stimulacije, doista i nama, se ta druga, sa kontracepcijom i kratkim protokolom, čini najbolje. Najmanje stanica ali najbolji embriji.
Pregledao je sve nalaze i isto je stao na FaktorV Leiden i malo niži protein S= obavezna stalna jača doza folne i heparin od početka. Već sam tak i tak sljedeću srijedu kod hematologa na rebru. Kaže da ne trbam DHEA jer imam dobru reakciju.
E da i zafrkava da s obzirom na normo možemo prirodno, zapravo kak je rrekao prirodnije. i onda me pošpotao kada sam ja rekla da nisam nikada pregledala prohodnost jajovoda pa da možda zato nejde prirodnije

A ja još uvijek  malo krvarim, 10dc??? Glava me rastura, napuhnuta sam još uvijek, probaava me muči....

Pusa svima

----------


## orline

Sonja, sara hvala. Ja polako brojim dane do UZ, mada imam skoro svakodnevno pomalo krvarenja. Vrlo kratko i malo, ali postoji :Rolling Eyes: 

Linalena, meni je uvijek taj ciklus čudniji posle postupka. Znam da san te pitala za TSH i da ti je uredan, ali znam puno cura kojima samo u postupku skoči i smeta. Možda ne bi bilo zgoreg da ga ponoviš nekad kad kreneš u postupak. Drago mi je za nove planove, ali koliko skontah, to neće biti Prag, jel?

----------


## ina33

Linalena, vezano za krvarenje 10 dc, meni je s godinama (negdje nakon 40-te) to postalo normalno, kao i tipa 2-3 dana spottinga pred dolazak menge, tijelo se ipak lagano mijenja. Daklem, moja normalna menga sad ne dolazi više kao nagli izljev koji traje 7 dana, nego 2-3-4-5 dana spottinga (ovisno o ciklusu), krvarenje lagano do 10 dc, onda se nekako to zaustavi.

Orline, sretno!

----------


## linalena

Zasada ponovo na SvDuh u Zagrebu, samo da se sredi to sve sa zakonom i osobljem

----------


## orline

Update :Smile: 
Bila danas na UZ, videli smo srce koje kuca :Heart: 
Čudo! Malo kasni jer je po datumu pm 7+1, a na UZ 6+4, ali se vidi pravilna GV sa embrionom vel 7mm i što je najvažnije 160 beats per minute :Yes: 
Krvarim i dalje pomalo, uključen progesteron depo i mirovanje, kontrola za dve nedelje. Molim se Bogu da sve bude u redu.

----------


## Inesz

Orline,
t-r-u-d-n-a si!!!  :Very Happy: 
Sretno!
Javljaj nam i dalje dobre vijesti!

----------


## linalena

> Orline,
> t-r-u-d-n-a si!!! 
> Sretno!
> Javljaj nam i dalje dobre vijesti!


veliki X, malo sam lijena pa se šveram (al ne u tramvaju u češkoj  :Laughing: )

sašila me angina, antibiotici djeluju ali sporo, ipak mi je ovaj postupak poremetio imunitet , em slabo željezo (odbili me na davanju krvi), em krvarim do 14dc, 
samo da prizdravim pa se primim motike na gruntu i vikenda na moru, začas će doći srpanj
e da, u srijedu sam kod hematologa

----------


## Lutkica

Bravo Orline, cestitam :Smile: , zelim svu srecu za dalje....

----------


## orline

Hvala vam cure, puno :Smile: 
Nadam se najboljem, malo kasni po UZ, par dana, ali stići će valjda.

Linalena, sigurno imunitet slabiji, znam da u Pragu uvijek daju i kort, ja sam opet dosadna sa TSH (neću više, izvini) meni je samo skakao u postupku i davao produžen ciklus. 

Lutkice vibre za UZ 19. (ako sam dobro zapamtila)~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## ljube

Orline,čestitam za srčeko pa neka dalje sve bude ok!
Da li ti je Siofor ostao u terapiji?

----------


## ina33

Orline, čestitam i vibram za dalje  :Smile: !

----------


## andream

Orline, čestitam.
Uvijek se najviše radujem trudnoćama u našem klubu.

----------


## orline

andream, ina  :Smile: 
Ljube, jeste, ostao mi je do 12 nedelje, tako mi je endokrinolog napisala na izvještaju pred početak postupka.

Mene cure brine kad da isključim dex. 
Ja sam ga pila po 1mg od par dana pred et, pa onda kako bilo ovo kilavljenje oko bete naizmjenično 0.5 i 1mg i samo 0.5mg.
Na USA forumima vidjeh kao do 8-mog t. piju, pa smanjuju, negdje do 10-tog pa smanjuju.

Ina33, znam da si ti koristila dex, pročitala sam na topicu o njemu, pa do kad si ga uzimala i u kojoj količini?
Pošto je prof. Vlaisavljević bio protiv takvih stvari, ja sam ga uključila u dogovoru sa mojom dr , ali ona juče kaže da prekidam već sad. 
Mene nešto strah, jer tripujem da mi je i on pripomogao. :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## thaia28

orline, s posebnom se radošću veselim vašem  :Heart: .. pratim te još sa kutka.. ma prekrasna vijest, čestitam ti od srca  :Very Happy:  neka bude sve dosadno školski do kraja ~~~~~~~~~

----------


## tiki_a

orline BRAVO za srčeko!!!

----------


## Sonja29

Orline presretna sam zbog tebe i malog srčeka!!!! Miruj draga i bit će sve u redu!

----------


## rozalija

> orline bravo za srčeko!!!


:-d:-d:-d

----------


## tatjana76

Pozdrav svima i čestitam orline.
Molim vas ako mi neko može reći, počela sam piti Logest pilule 20.02, 7 dc pa ću piti bez prekida do 28.03., inaće nemam problem sa ciklusima, ali me sad zakačilo da nepravim pauzu, kad sem trebala dobiti 09.03, počeo se pojavljivati smeđi iscjedak, da bi nakon 5 dan počela svježa krv nije previše ali nikako da prestane, juče je čak bilo pojačano, ijako sam popila 2 pilule.
Bojim se da ćeme to pratiti do kraja i da na kraju kad ih prestanem piti, neću imat šta za mengu. Neznam jeli sve ovo normalno ili nije, šta da radim, trebali o ovome da javim u Mb. Da li je neko imao ovakvu situaciju?

----------


## orline

Hvala vam :Smile: 
Thaia, sjećam se kako ne, tamo sam i dalje.
Meni i dalje komplikacije, juče me probudi osjećaj da sam se upiškila, medjutim tolika količina krvi je krenula da sam se u sekundi bunovna oprostila sa mojom mrvom. Ne mogu da budem suviše plastična, ali vjerujte da je bio horor :Shock:  Izvukla sam iz malog mozga priče sa Rode i sa još jednog foruma gdje sam često da se curama dešavalo i bebica bila OK i pokušala da se smirim i da vjerujem. Na UZ sve OK sa bebom, hvala Bogu, porasla na 11mm, sad sam 7+1, srculence se vidi, ali iznad GV hematom od 26mm. Pride cervikalni polip koji je vidio prof Vlaisavljević na ET i bio vel. zrna graška a sad porastao na 3,5 cm.

Vezali me za krevet do naredne kontrole za 15 dana, ako se ne ponovi krvarenje pa da moram ranije...valjda neće.

Tatjana76, bolje da im javiš. Ja sam imala, ali pred kraj, poslednjih četiri pet dana, već sam i Diferelin krenula. Oni prvo rekli u MB da pojačam, a kako krenulo jače krvarenje da prekinem tabletice, pa da mi stimulacija kasnije krene, u smislu pod supresijom sam, nema veze, može i sedmi dan. E sad, meni je taj postupak otkazan zbog drugih razloga (TSH) pa ne znam za dalje.

Nemaš neku cistu na jajniku?


Lutkice, jeli danas UZ?

----------


## Mojca

Orline....  :Love: 
Sjećam se svih strahova, znam, strašni su... miruj, pokušaj se opustiti, biti će sve dobro... hematom će se razgraditi, polip neće smetati... mojoj mrvi tri mioma nisu smetala, biti će sve dobro.  :Heart: 
Mazi bušu i misli samo lijepe misli.  :Smile:

----------


## tatjana76

Hvala Orline i šaljem ti puno puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Poslala sam mail u Mb. rekli da nebrinem, da pijem po 2 pilule i ako i dalje ide da nije uopšte bitno. :Undecided: 
Pa ću se tako i ponašat a i ja sam danas počela sa Dipherelinom.
Do pre 20 dana nisam imala ništa, doduše ginekolog mi nije mogao vidjet ni jajnik toliko se smanjio od pilula. :Grin: 
Srećno svima u postupcima ~~~~~~~~~

----------


## ina33

Orline, sretno! Vezano za dex, not in so many words, ali stavom - ono, uzimajte ako želite - oni u mariboru to prekrštavaju u svetu vodicu s nuspojavama (za razliku od tipa neka prirodna trava koja isto ne radi nešto baš, ali bare nema nuspojave). Ja sam sve bliže tom mišljenju, jer sam nakon te uspješne trudnoće imala još 3 trudnoće iz postupaka, i doslovno sam se, u stilu "oprosti mi, pape", vratila Lučingeru i njegovoj mantri - sve je na embriju. Naime, u tim trima trudnoćama sam bila starija, i cijela baterija heparina, dexa, bhcg boostera itd. nije pomogla spasiti stvar, a sumnjam da ju je ova moja mariborska, kako ju je Lučinger zvao, placebo doza "spasila". Stvar je u embrijevim kromosomima i on određuje tijek trudnoće, do na ove probleme fizičke koje ti imaš - miomi itd. - tu svakako slušaj ovo što su ti rekli. Sretno! A ... koliko sam uzimala ne sjećam se više... jednu dnevno? Davno je to bilo, a još dosta postupaka i nakon toga, odustal a sam od dexa, a i od heparina itd., na kraju se sva terapija u mb fet-ovima svodila na jedan bhcg booster na transferu (znači, nije bilo ni utrića, jer i njihovo korištenje, kao, ako nema punkcije, isto lagano prelazi u domenu sv. vodice po nekim mišljenjima, koja još nisu u našim krajevima main stream).

----------


## miba

orline puno~~~~~~~~za tebe i tvoju bebicu
- mi smo jučer na 2. uzv vidjeli srčeko kako kuca, zaista prekrasan osjećaj!
- inače, sa 6+1 imamo 4.3 mm  i dr. kaže da je to ok, al sad dok čitam orline čini mi se malo premalo,zar ne? Ajme nikad kraja strahovima, kako preživjeti do slijedeće kontrole za 2 tjedna...

----------


## orline

Mojca, hvala.
Tatjana, ~~~~~~~~~~

Ina33, vjerovatno si ti u pravu, na kraju se sve svodi na dobar embrion. Mene je samo uvijek čudilo kako mi, tada idiopate (sad se ne može reći zbog godina) pa dva spontana prirodno, i biohemijska IUI. Posle, za ICSI sam imala 38g, pa ajd...i nije čudo. Ali kako u ranim tridesetim nikad dobar embrio, iz mjeseca u mjesec.No dobro...na neka pitanja nikad nema odgovora. Nek ova mrva sad izdrži, zaboraviću na sve poraze  :Smile: 

Miba, bravo za srce, divan osjećaj...
Ma kakvi malo, šta ti je. Meni je prvi UZ sa 6+1 pokazao starost od 5+4 i nije se vidjelo ništa.
Sledeći UZ po pm 7+1 a na UZ 6+4. Ti kao prvo ne kasniš, a kao drugo embrion u tim danima ide i po 1mm dnevno. Meni je od četvrtka do nedelje (kad sam morala hitno na UZ zbog krvarenja) porastao sa 7 na 11 mm, 
Tako da je to sve super :Very Happy: Čestitam

Ja sam se uhvatila za dex, jer ga prvi put sad pijem, ono kao ne može da škodi. Da li je ili nije uticao, ne mogu reć.

----------


## ina33

Orline, pa i kod mene je isto, ja sam u IVF-u od svoje mislim 34-te, ne sjećam se više, u MPO-u od 30-te, kod dr-a od 28-me, prva trudnoća u 38.-moj, ali to i je bio prvi u Mariboru. Opet sam se nekako okrenula na kombinaciju dobar embrij (u pozadini pogođena stimulacija i dobar lab), a ovo drugo... meni se čine accessories, ali nije sad niti da imaju neke gadne i dugotrajne nuspojave, veći vrag su antibebi, definitivno. E, da, i mi smo kao bili idioapti, zato se i jesam bila nakačila na dex-stream, ali... otkačila sam se.

----------


## Mojca

> orline puno~~~~~~~~za tebe i tvoju bebicu
> - mi smo jučer na 2. uzv vidjeli srčeko kako kuca, zaista prekrasan osjećaj!
> - inače, sa 6+1 imamo 4.3 mm  i dr. kaže da je to ok, al sad dok čitam orline čini mi se malo premalo,zar ne? Ajme nikad kraja strahovima, kako preživjeti do slijedeće kontrole za 2 tjedna...



Miba, pusti brojke... znam da umireš od straha... ali pusti brojke. Uzmi čitaj neko lagano, lepršavo štivo... gledaj nešto neopterećujuće... znam da su dani predugi, ali prolaze i s tvojom brigom i bez nje. 
Samo polako, biti će sve ok.

----------


## rozalija

Orline samo ti lezi o iazi se draga moja. Ja sam ti živući primjer krvarenja u trudnoći, ma šta reći horori su mala maca u odnosu na količinu krvi koja je iz mene tada istekla, toliki ugrušci pa to je bilo grozno. Na UZV dijagnosticiran hematom veličine 6,5cm i širine 2,5 cm. U dva navrata sam imala krvarenje bila u i bolnici 25 dana. Puna 4 mjeseca trudnoće preležala i kada je bebica narasla i prerasla hematom tada počela pomalo ustajati.
Sve to a danas imam svoju Jelenu (maminu Jelicu pčelicu) kojoj se ni sam moj ginekolog nakon tih stravičnih scena nije nadao (to mi je kasnije priznao kada sam Jelenu rodila).
Zato draga odmaraj samo, ustani do WC i natrag, ponekad popij neki mali apaurinčić ili normabel i biće sve to ok. Kaže moj ginekolog da je najbitnije ležati dok beba ne preraste hematom a onda je sve puno lakše jer više nema opasnosti da hematom potisne bebu van a najbolja stavr za te hematome je ležanje. Nije lako ali za naše bebice sve ćemo učiniti.
Pazi se i šaljemo ti veliku pusicu,

----------


## Sonja29

Orline neće ti biti lako mirovati ali za naše mrvice sve smo spremni učiniti. I ja sam preležala skoro 3,5 mjeseca i sada je sve u redu i uživam u mrvici i šetnjama po ovak lijepom vremenu.
Rozalija ljubi nam Jelenu!

----------


## marincezg

puno srece zelim svim trudnicama i svima ostalima........

----------


## tiki_a

Samo da se "pohvalim" u mom klubu. Moj AMH 1,14 pmol. Primjereno godinama  :Smile:

----------


## Sonja29

> Samo da se "pohvalim" u mom klubu. Moj AMH 1,14 pmol. Primjereno godinama


Bravo tiki! :Klap:  Kad očekujemo akciju?
Da se i ja pohvalim....Guramo 19 tt,ja se nisam ništa udebljala ali zato nam je mrvica po UZV naprednija skoro 2 tjedna i jako je živahna :Smile:

----------


## linalena

Sonja super, samo taako dalje, osim onog da se ne udebljaš, moraš bar koju kilu skupit

tiki_e ... dok u nama ima jaja....

A meni M kasni, al hoće to tako nakon stimulacije. Ova zadnja nakon postupka trajala valjda 10 dana i to nakraju baš crvena krvca a ne smeđe kak zna. Sve mi se promijenilo, u roku godinu i pol od prvog postupka.

----------


## orline

Sonja, super vijesti :Smile:  A za kile ne brini, sad će one, iz moje perspektive olje što se nisi puno udebljala, hehe.
Tiki_a, kako kažeš primjereno godinama, moj je bio isto tako 1.5 ili tako nekako.

Linalena, i meni se posle postupka pokarabasao ciklus. Vibre da se što prije normalizuje. Ili da te iznenadi nešto drugo.

Ja sam bila na kontrolnom UZ pre par dana, stanje je bolje. Krvarenje se smanjilo, hematom manji i u organizovanju, ali još je tu pa moram da mirujem do daljnjeg. Mrvica je srećom dobro, napreduje videla sam i da je mrdnula ručicom :Smile:  Samo da tako ostane.
Pozdrav za sve.

----------


## Sonja29

linalena bi ja rado koju kilicu ali imala problema sa mučninama i povračanjem paa.... a što se kašnjenja tiće to je normalno
orline bravo za mrvicu,miruj i bit će sve u redu
mene gripa spopala a još mi nedaju ništa da trošim (osim čaja i limuna) pa bi dobrodošao koji savjet :Smile:

----------


## tiki_a

Sonja29, slično je i kod moje prijateljice (39+..), jako malo se udebljala, u 5-tom je mj. T, doduše ima dvije curice, obje malo naprednije. Sonja29, samo dalje tako!!
orline, drago mi je da hematom manje zeza.~~~~~~šaljem
linalena, dobro kažeš, dok ima jaja he he, i ja se time tješim. Ali nalaz me ipak malo zdrmao. Drago mi je da si aktivna jer nema nam druge na 39+  :Smile: . I moja M kasni, ali to me obično sustigne nakon par mjeseci od postupka, jednostavno jedan ciklus preskoči + par dana tako da ću pričekati još malo jer danas mi je 45-ti d.c. i ako ne stigne za tjedan dana idem na kontrolu. Naravno da sam se X puta testirala LH i T trakicama (makar neka zanimacija) i nema iznenađenja, a temperatura niska, očito da nema povišenog progesterona. Za akciju još nisam, ne znam koji mi je đ..., puna sam glupih strahova. Ali odustala nisam  :Smile: 
Društvu  :Heart:

----------


## linalena

e da, a mene šoraju valunzi, bar mislim da je to TO
naglo mi postane vruće, znojim se, lice mi gori, paše mi imati bose noge (tak se hladim, ko pesi kaj plaze jezik)
jer se to dešava čitavo vrijeme ciklusa, ili ima nekih pravila???

----------


## tiki_a

Ah, ja nekako mislim da je to posljedica primljenih hormona, ne očistimo se mi tako brzo od njih. Uostalom valunzi i sl. izrazi su na 39+ zabranjeni  :Grin:

----------


## linalena

aaaa primljeno na znanje i posebno veselje jer nemam ^@Ł˘%&€ :Cool:

----------


## tiki_a

> aaaa primljeno na znanje i posebno veselje jer nemam ^@Ł˘%&€


 :Laughing:

----------


## rozalija

Sonja bravo za malu mrvicu. Vrijeme leti već 19tjedan ko da je jučer bila tvoja beta.
orline super da se hematom smanjio, još malo odmaraj  akada ga bebica preraste moćeš ti tada u lagane šetnje, bar je kod mene tako bilo.
tiki_a veliku pusicu ti šaljemo.
Najdražim curama puno pozdrava.

----------


## miba

izgleda da samo ja skupljam kg od početka ( smanjila i klopu al kile idu prema gore )  :Embarassed: 
-inače i mi smo ovih dana bili na pregledu i imamo 2,19cm (8tt) i kaže dr da je sve ok, sad slijedi kombinirani probir,ah samo da sve bude u redu!

Orline,Sonja29 za vas i vaše bebice puno~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 

tiki_a, linalena i ostale cure :Heart:

----------


## miba

i da puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za našu ljube !

 i
puno pusica za našu Inesz i njezinu srećicu  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## tiki_a

miba, super da i od tebe stižu dobre vijesti  :Klap: 
rozalija  :Heart: 
Meni ponekad malčice kroz glavu prostruji Prag; sad sam pogledala njihov mail, napisali su mi da se javim u 3. ili 4. mj. ako želim u postupak u 5/6 mj. Ali čini mi se da je prekasno da idem na teret HZZO, a drugačije ne mogu. Ma samo glasno razmišljam, možda će me kratak rok (ako ga još imam) prisiliti da se pokrenem.

----------


## Sonja29

ako ne provjeriš nećeš ni znati jeli kasno ili ne. nadam se da nije i da ćeš se odlučiti za tu opciju. 
miba važno je da je mrvica u redu a za kilice ćemo lako :Smile:

----------


## venddy

ja sam se spremala ovaj mjesec u postupak ali odgađam, moglo bi bit da opet prolazim kroz biokemijsku (uhvatio me dugi vikend, betu nisam vadila test nisam radila) ovo je samo moja pretpostavka jer je sve isto kao i prvi put kad sam imala biokemijsku. kasnila mi M 4 dana, inače nikad ne kasni i sad već 2 dana nešto bezeveze, konstantno ali minimialno smeđe curkanje, a grudi natečene još uvijek iako mi uvijek padnu dan prije M. odustala sam od toga da danas 2. dc krenem sa stimulacijom jer ovo ne znam kako bi u stvari definirala.
inače ako je biok. onda bi ovo bilo prvi put u 5 godina od  kad pokušavamo zatrudnit da nam je bar nešto uspjelo ukućnoj radinosti.

----------


## tiki_a

venddy, a neki jeftini testić?

----------


## venddy

sutra ću kupit testić ako potraje ovo isto hoću-neću krenit stanje. ma ako i je bilo nešto jasno je da nema ništa od toga ali me muči što ću propustit ovaj mjesec i opet moram čekat

----------


## tiki_a

E, da, to čekanje odnosno preskakanje ciklusa je i meni uvijek najteže padalo. A što se testova tiče, kupujem internetske koji su relativno jeftini pa uvijek imam jednih i drugih oko dvadesetak tako da nema razmišljanja oko toga, koristim ih bilo kada i za bilo kakvu sumnju na čudo neko.

----------


## venddy

jutros jedva, jedva vidljiva crtica na testu. curkanje konstantno, pa već znam završetak priče, već sam ga prošla.
postupak odgađam za svibanj

----------


## Inesz

*vendy,* znam da imaš teška iskustva, ali možda uspije ovaj put...
orline~~~~~~

*miba, tiki_a,* hvala vam!

(sorry, o t , *tiki_a* inbox ti je krcat)

----------


## tiki_a

venndy, ipak ću se nadati za tebe jer za mene je blijeda crtica pojam, znam da su tvoja iskustva drugačija no ipak šaljem ~~~~~~
Inesz, riješeno  :Smile:

----------


## linalena

Tiho nešto u klubu, nadam se da to znači da se raadi u miru i tišiniii

 :Coffee:  da se razbudim, jer sam se zbudila u 4 pišat pa rekoh da usput popišam i test, i naravno MINUS
sada mi već 2 tjedna kasni, niš sutra ginu 
a baš si nekako računam od 15.1 mi jajnici ne rade na vlastiti pogon
izgleda da ti dugi postupci baš i nisu za mene

----------


## Pinky

> Kad vec pominjete, da i ja dodam da imam PAI1 4G/5G, i da sam na fragminu 2500, i euthyroxu 25.....na dan bete tsh mi je 3,1 ali me je dr ostavila na istoj terapiji....
> A miba, kad spominjes dt V. po njemu je uziimanje fragmina potpuno nepotrebno i izmisljanje bolesti (bar je meni tako rekao 2 puta), ja ipak fragmin uredno primam na osnovu misljenja prof
> Radoncica sa zivot i zdravlje...


i ja sam bila i na euthyroxu i na fragminu, i tsh mi je bio ko tvoj na dan bete. na kraju, kad sam rodila ove dvi zviri, zivot mi se tako poremetio da vise nisam znala od svih onih buđenja svako dva sata kad je to jutarnje buđenje i prestala sam piti euthytrox. vadila nikidan tsh, nikad bolji, 2,8.

samo ti nastavi sa fragminom!
meni je poljak sa cita odredio 2500 a u kbc split, di sam muke isusove imala svaki misec da dobijem inekcije, digli su mi na 5000 jer imam 180 cm i tada sam imala 85 kg. da, ko fol, jača doza triba nama jačima.

od srca vam svima želim što prijašnje ispunjenje želje!

ja sam se zamalo učlanila u vaš klub, rodila sam zvjerčice 10 dana prije 38. rođendana.

----------


## tiki_a

Pinky  :Heart: 
linalena, kako je? Dočekala M? Od moje ni traga ni glasa, danas brojim 57. d.c. Još malo pa će biti tri u jedan (ciklusa)  :Evil or Very Mad: . Kad nema M, kao da nisam "živa".

----------


## linalena

ma kakvi, niš, ma ne mogu vjerovati da mi fali
meni 46dc, još malo pa 2 ciklusa

----------


## andream

cure, samo da vam svima zavibram ~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 
a kod mene - menga 2 mj nakon poroda, izgleda da se vraćam cvijetu mladosti...

----------


## tiki_a

> ma kakvi, niš, ma ne mogu vjerovati da mi fali
> meni 46dc, još malo pa 2 ciklusa


O, pa i ti već puno brojiš. Ideš na neku kontrolu?
andream  :Heart:

----------


## linalena

tiki_e bila sam, i kaže ginica, tanki endo ko iza M

----------


## aleksandraj

> tiki_e bila sam, i kaže ginica, tanki endo ko iza M



Cure moje ja vec godinu dana nikako u postupak zbog M...nema je ili stize sa spootingom i nekako nerredovito. Digla sam ruke od svega te poslusala Glacovu i ovaj mjesec pocela vjezbe koje je ona preporucila te redovito pijem laneno ulje (ne tablete, vec bas ulje s jogurtom). I nakon nepunih mjesec dana discipline dobila M. sa pravim pms simptomima bez spootinga i bas kao prije. Ukoliko se nastavi trend planiram jos jedan posljednji, a onda vas i dalje samo pratim. Tiki_a, linalena ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## tiki_a

aleksandraj, dugo te nisam "vidjela". Drago mi je da ima poboljšanja i nadam se uspješnom zadnjem postupku~~~~~~. I meni se tako znalo dogoditi, kada donesem neku odluku, onda ciklus nikako dobar ili nikako uloviti js.
Moja M i dalje kasni. Brojim 63 d.c. Prvi puta u životu tako. Za prvi maj sam na putu pa neću ništa poduzimati, a poslije obavezno na kontrolu, dosadilo mi je tako. Još da prođem kao Franny s PZ, nakon takvog dugotrajnog čekanja M, vrlo brzo i T  :Smile:  (Jedna od brojnih lijepih priča s foruma  :Smile: ).
linalena, novosti? Stigla M i koristiš li nešto?

----------


## linalena

hej komadi, kaj nas te vještice zafrkavaju
ma nema moje još, ni pikanja jajnika, ni tog nekog tihog šarafljenja dole, ni spotinga, ni zdepiliranih nogu 
pih uvijek čekam da prođe M pa da se ogulim  :Laughing:  eto već imam 3 tjedna dulje dlačice, uff više nit ne pikam
niš ne koristim, nije ginica niš dala
i ja ću početkom 5og ponovo na kontrolu ak se nekaj ne pokrene

----------


## tiki_a

linalena, obavezno u 5-tom na kontrolu, da ne bude pregusto he he...
Miša mu, postale smo klub ....e sad, ne smijem izgovoriti zabranjenu riječ  :Smile:  ... aleksandraj nam se srećom izvukla  :Smile:

----------


## Mojca

Tiki_a, a da i ti probaš to što je ona radila? Ako i ne dođe m., neće škoditi.

----------


## ina33

*Linalena*, brijem da je tebi, uz dob, to sad zaostatak od praške stimulacije u 2. mjesecu, ako dobro iščitavam tvoj potpis (puno folikula i JS). Ideja za ubuduće: probaj dogovorit s dr-ovima da, po dolasku puj-puj menge nakon iduće toliko jake stimulacije budeš 3 mjeseca na cycloproginovi (hormonska terapija, nisu antibebi, imaš ovulaciju), da ne čekaš sama da se vratiš u kolotečinu.

----------


## linalena

ja ajme više ne znam niti izračunati koji mi je dc, negdje 60dc???

moram u ponedjeljak kod ginice

----------


## sara38

Samo da prozujim i pošaljem mojim dragim suborkama u omiljenom klubu puno vibri, za sve šta im treba ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~ :Zaljubljen: !

(Mi guramo 26. tt i sve za sada ok.)

----------


## Sonja29

> Samo da prozujim i pošaljem mojim dragim suborkama u omiljenom klubu puno vibri, za sve šta im treba ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~!
> 
> (Mi guramo 26. tt i sve za sada ok.)


Saro mi smo u tri tjedna razlike :Smile:  Neka sve bude u redu do kraja
linolena,tiki kakvo je stanje kod vas?
ostalim kokama~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## spodoba

jel me primate u klub? vec jedan dan punopravno ispunjavam uvijete ovog kluba  :Sad: 
nisam dobila drugi termin nego na moj rodjkas da potvrdimo losu vijest, da se trudnoca ne razvija...UZ kaze da se GV ne razvija..dizem  :Predaja:  za ovu trudnocU
GV je 5.5mm, dakle 1mm narasla u 8 dana..beta je na 8000, prije 8 dana je bila 7024. samo da prokrvarim i da ne moram na kiretazu. 

veliki pozdrav svima  :Smile:

----------


## Inesz

spodoba, žao mi je  :Sad: 

sara38, sonja29, sretno dalje idite. uživajte u trudnoći.  :Smile: 

linalena i tebi želim da se ciklus sredi i da se možeš pripremati za onaj dobiti u srpnju!  :Smile:

----------


## linalena

Sara, Sonja  :Zaljubljen:  trudnice naše, jel se hladite ovih sparnih dana?

Spodobo dobro došla, i  :Love: 

Ja ću u pon kod ginice, makar sam na moment osjetila onaj PMS grč, al uff kak je brzo ošo
ne mogu vjerovati da ih očekujem ko i rezultate bete, sva na iglama

----------


## linalena

endometrij još tanak ko na samom početku ciklusa
na jajnicima ima folikula
i dalje strpljenja, al hebate već 60 i nešto dana

kaže da u tom dijelu nema pomoći osim strpljenja, da je iza O onda bi mi dala kak se ono zove duphostane

cure kaj da napravim, već sam očajna
imam 22.5 konzultacije za postupak u 7om mjesecu, kaj ću ak mi se do tada ne sredi???
uff jad

----------


## Mojca

Linalena, nemam niš pametno za reći, samo  :Love: .

----------


## ina33

> endometrij još tanak ko na samom početku ciklusa
> na jajnicima ima folikula
> i dalje strpljenja, al hebate već 60 i nešto dana
> 
> kaže da u tom dijelu nema pomoći osim strpljenja, da je iza O onda bi mi dala kak se ono zove duphostane
> 
> cure kaj da napravim, već sam očajna
> imam 22.5 konzultacije za postupak u 7om mjesecu, kaj ću ak mi se do tada ne sredi???
> uff jad


Isti problem imala, recept sam ti dala - zamoli dr-a da ti prepiše 3 mjeseca cycloproginovu, provjeri sa svojim MPO-ovcom, to mi je preporučio svojedobno MPO u Mariboru i meni osobno je to bilo doslovno presavršeno, kao pilula mladosti. Sretno!

Spodoba, žao mi je, kiretaža nije kraj svijeta, barem meni nije bila, došla mi je kao olakšanje nakon dugotrajnog čekanja da sve samo ode. Ako treba koji savjet, pošalji PP.

----------


## Sonja29

linalena potpisjem inu...meni su izazivali krvarenje sa cycloproginovom
gdje nam je orline nestala!?

----------


## linalena

a soc.ginica rekla da nema niš za ovakvu situaciju, dok je endo tanak
da je u drugom dijelu onda da, al ovak niš osim strpljenja
da odem ranije nekom? idem vidjeti dal me može primiti dr B

----------


## ina33

> a soc.ginica rekla da nema niš za ovakvu situaciju, dok je endo tanak
> da je u drugom dijelu onda da, al ovak niš osim strpljenja
> da odem ranije nekom? idem vidjeti dal me može primiti dr B


Zaboravi socijalca za ovako specifična pitanja, još Osijek, koji je ipak manji centar, većina se vrti u ZG-u i ST-u. On/a ti može bit za uputnice, ali ne za komplicirano servirisranje post IVF. Ovo je tebi sad dinosaruovski anovulatorni ciklus kojeg treba malo ispresjeć'. Koje strpljenje... Također, uvijek ti je pitanje koliko je takvih slučajeva ta žena vidila, kad i na forumu nisu toliko česti high responderi u tim godinama (što ništa za uspjeh ne znači, na kraju krajeva), a na forumu toliko anovulatorne cikluse ja, koja tu sišem, jest pacijentski, ali skoro svaki dan u zadnjih x godina, znam na prste jedne ruke nabrojit takve forumašice s tim reakcijma (zato jer je to bio i moj problem) - uporna, ja i zaboravila još koje su bile. Mislim, jes da prvi nakon stimulacije često bude produljen, ali jok 60 dana. Uglavnom se tu radilo o mikroc. jajnicima, dugim i nepravilnim ciklusima (i inače, tipa 35 dana, ovulacija tipa 18-20+dan itd.), starije žene, koje treba dugo i sa puno stimulirat.

Nazovi MPO-ovca i onda joj dođi s gotovim rješenjem, tipa čula se s dr-om, rekao /napisao to i to, zamoli da to to napiše, ako je od pedantnijih, zamoli MPO da ti faksira ili mejla preporuku.

----------


## ina33

Normalno da ti je endo tanak, sad treba vremena dok se jajnici rekuperaju. Neće ti oni to sami. Sasvim ti se lako može dogodit da čekaš još 60 dana, pa da krene neki spotting koji nije menga itd. Uvatit će te ljeto, sezona kupanja i svijetle robe, a ti ćeš, bojim se, zajedno sa socijalkom, čekat Godota. Treba to ispresjeć' i izazvat mengu, po meni - bilo antibebi, bilo cycloproginova (ona je nadomjesna terapija i simulira ciklus, imaš ovulaciju). Sad, jedino cycloproginovu je komplikacija nabavit, ali biće ima u Mađi, u BIH garant ima, u Slo ima, u ZGu privat ljekarne naručuju na privat recept. Inače, nije to neki turbo skupi lijek, nekih 10 eur jedna kutija, ja sam pila 3 mjeseca.

----------


## mare41

ja, pak, nakon objašnjenja na UZV (nakon kašnjenja) da sam u prvoj fazi (s folikulima i tankim endo) drugi dan dobila M

----------


## ina33

E, da, ti se problemi s godinama pogoršavaju, zato ti ja preporučam da se s MPO dogovoriš preventivnu terapiju za nakon idućeg MPO pokušaja, just in case, ako ne uspije (iako niko to ne voli tako razmišljat i pričat, nemoj da te otpili s pozitivnim mislima, po meni, jer ćeš opet, ne daj Bože, imat isti problem, a ovako ćeš imat njegov papir molim to i to, i nećeš se vrtit u neproduktivnom interfejsingu sa socijalcem).

----------


## ina33

> ja, pak, nakon objašnjenja na UZV (nakon kašnjenja) da sam u prvoj fazi (s folikulima i tankim endo) drugi dan dobila M


I ja. I to gledao the znalac, po meni - Luči. Stila nema šanse. A došla sutradan, obilna, i to na endo 9 mm, točno se sjećam. Jednom. Drugi pak put došao spotting, pa 10 dana toga, prije nego smo se konačno odlučili za intervenciju. Ali, čemu se mučit i igrat ruski rulet - hoće, neće, danas-jučer-sutra - kad postoji lijek i hodogram. Uskoro će počet kupanje i novi planovi, po meni, to treba resetirat. Ako ne dođe u međuvremenu. A drugi put "sa profilaksom".

----------


## ina33

Sa profilaksom mislim na to da mi je prije IVF-a, a s obzirom da sam milijun puta imala te probleme, sve gore kako je dob rasla i rastao broj ampula koje bi primala, mi je MPO Slovenac napisao "molim cycloproginovu kroz 3 mjeseca, započeti s 1 dc. Ne sam od sebe, nego kad sam mu opisala kako to kod mene ide - tipa 5 mjeseci da se uspostavi menga i stimulacija, beskrajni spottinzi koji su počeli nakon 40-te (a 5 mjeseci u dobi od 40 načekavat kad će menga itd.... nema smisla, meni barem).

----------


## linalena

Idem u srijedu ujutro kod drB u Betu
pa poslije na SD - zamislite još pored svega zovem danas za lijekove i kažu mi da me nema na popisu!!!!
hvala Vam svima puno na savjetima

----------


## Sonja29

Nije nam ista situacija paa...možda glupo pitanje;Zašto ti uz cycloproginovu ne da i estrofem za endometrij? Ja sam u zadnjem postupku koristila estrofem za endometrij jer mi je bio dosta tanak

----------


## ina33

Ako sam dobro shvatila, ne treba. Cycloproginova sadrži u prvom dijelu ciklusa estrogen, u drogome progesteron, to je hormonska nadomjesna za ful podržat cijeli normalan ciklus, nije samo ala duphaston itd. da je samo progesteron, niti estrofem, da je samo estrogen... pa što će davat estrogen na estrogen (za prvi dio ciklusa)... a možda i brijem. 

Estrofem u sklopu IVF-a daju anovulatorkama za nabildat endometrij, ili ako je donacija JS, ili ako je FET, ili ako su postupci s klomifenom koji ga tanji... A možda i, opet, brijem.

----------


## ina33

A žena sad nije u postupku, treba samo izazvat krvarenje i ono... da se malo resetira pa počne opet to spontano, nakon što se jajnici oporave. Tj. nema (dugo)trajno problem sa stanjenim endo. Kod ovih dugih ciklusa zna bit i ono... fakat debeo da bi se još estrofem dodavao (kod mene je znalo bit tipa masu pred punkciju, tj. nešto stvarno masu masu da sam već guglala boleščuge s debelim endo). A u tim anovulatornim, kad bi se jajnici ispuhali ruknuvši 10+ (od 10-21 stanicu) onda te anovulacije, endometrij ono 5-6, spottinzi ili nikako da dođe menga. A mislim da je linalena taj tip - 19, 15 folikula itd.

----------


## Sonja29

Linalena za cycloproginovu nije problem. Ako ti trebadne kupit ću ja i poslat ti.

----------


## spodoba

> Spodoba, žao mi je, kiretaža nije kraj svijeta, barem meni nije bila, došla mi je kao olakšanje nakon dugotrajnog čekanja da sve samo ode. Ako treba koji savjet, pošalji PP.


ma ne bojim se ja kiretaze kao zahvata. kod mene je to proslo sasvim ok. ali nisam dobila mengu 4 mjeseca. ok, dojila sam, ali ne toliko cesto kao na pocetku pa sam opet nakon 7 tjedana dobila mengu (a dojila +/- svaka dva sata dan i noc). ajde ni ti nije tragedija, ali nakon kiretaze sam dobila neke bolove da 2-3 dana nisam mogla funkcionirati. ajde stisa se to, no ponovi se opet ca. 4 tjedna kasnije. ista stvar. odem kod ginicke, ona samo rece da ne vidi nista posebno, a ni endometrij  nije toliko zadebljan da bi rekla da cu dobiti mengu. napisala mi uputnicu internisti jer je ona bila misljenja da to sve ima veze s probavnim traktom. naravno da nisam otisla.
kad se to treci put desilo ca 4 tjedna kasnije sam 2-3 sata kasnije dobila mengu.
ginici tvrde da nisam bila ostecena kroz kiretazu, ali ovo sto mi se desilo isto nije normalno. vidim da je dosta zena dobilo ergometrin nakon kiretaze - mozda je to bio problem, ja nisam nista dobila pa je trebalo uopce da se endometrij zadeblja.
ja bi sutra isla na kiretazu da mi induciraju kiretazu (tipa mini drip, ne znam kako se to zove), ali se bojim da mi opet sve ne sastruzu, i ovako sam u banani.  :Sad: 
sutra idem na pregled pa cemo vidjeti sto se desava. ako GV bude i minimalno rasla, to bi znacilo da se agonija moze razvuci. onda cu morati potpisati kapitulaciju - u suprotnom cu trudna docekati i 13-14 tjedan..ako se GV bude smanjivala, onda je pobacaj za ocekivati.

----------


## ina33

Računaj i da ti se trajanje trudnoće računa vezano za veličinu ploda, tj. mislim da sam ja bila trudna 11. tjedana, a plod je bio veličine 9. tjedana, ako se više dobro sjećam. Jedno mjesec dana sam očekivala spontani, tj. sad će krenut, a nikako da krene (sa svom terapijom utrići itd. sam prestala nakon 3. bete, iako je plod bio kucajući, jer je 80% bilo jasno da će to bit missed, na kraju, pa kao da to odradimo prirodno i izbjegnemo kiretažu, a možda bi na kraju bilo bolje plasterirat endo cijelo vrijeme s utrićima i izbjeći krvarenja i bolove, ko bi znao). Izludilo me to čekanje, jer je to bilo 4 tjedna s ulošcima (means, kod mene, gljivice) i s blagim bolovima, tj. s bolovima varirajuće jačine, a ništa nisu mogli raditi osim da sam se odlučila na AB - plod kuca. Na kraju je konačno stao, a krvarenje je cijelo vrijeme išlo ne kao spotting, nego kao ful menga, endo skoro sav u hematomima itd. Zato je meni kiretaža bila mila majka, a odrađivanje tog spontanog doma i na poslu, uz kiretažu kao alternativno rješenje, fakat mučenje (stalno očekuješ sad će to neko obilno krvarenje i jaki grčevi, stalno double scenariji - niko ne može na put, svi moraju bit dostupni na mob, jer kako ću sama s bebom, vozit je u vrtić itd.). Sjećam se da sam čitala na Rodi priče ono ja bi izbjegla kiretažu i pitala se ono... zašto... jer meni je to fakat trajalo. Nakon kiretaže - komplikacija nula, svi bolovi i krvarenje stalo. Iako se zna zalomit ženama i rekiretaža. Želim ti da ti prođe najlakše što može.

----------


## spodoba

a gle, ja sam sad 8+5, a plod se i ne vidi, tek gestacijska i eventaulno zumanjcana, u petak je veelicina GV bila 5,4mm..sto odgovara 5+ ili maksinmalno 6+. cak je i za 6+ suvise mala vrecica.
idem danas na pregled pa cemo vidjeti. nije iskljuceno da se nesto ne razvija, ako je tako onda se trudnoca moze oduziti..to ne bi htjela

----------


## spodoba

samo trazit cu nesto tipa ergometrin, da ne cekam menstruaciju opet 4mj..

----------


## spodoba

evo spodoba ce kako stvari stoje ipak proci bez kiretaze. nemam nikave bolove ni grceve, pocelo je lagano smeckasto-crveno. sad je crveno. sutra ce krenuti pravo. yeahhh..jucer i danas sam se nalijevala ocajnicom i ubijala se u aktivnostima, isprobala novi biciklo kojih 20tak km..i tako. 
ajmo dalje  :Wink:

----------


## ina33

Super, ali nemoj se bedirati da si jedina na svijetu ako takvo krvarenje traje 3-4 tjedna ko kod mene. Kod mene su bili doslovno izlijevi, ja odlazila u disco i svašta nešto radila da se to pokrene, a na svakom UZV-u plod i dalje kucka. I tako on and on and on, zato ti je moj savjet ne pretjeruj ni s UZV-ovima...  nego ili budi strpljiva ili nakon 2 tjedna krvarenja odi dr-u da to presječe (kiretažom). Mislim, tako bi ja. Šaljem ti veliki zagrljaj i sreću za dalje!

----------


## ina33

Kod mene su bili doslovno pravi crveni izlijevi, dr. me educirala kako bi trebao izgledati dio ako je došlo do spontanog, ja na svakom UZV-u puna nade da je gotovo i da je s tipa jučerašnjim izljevom to otišlo, a plod i dalje tu. Ja sam sama trčala na UZV-ove jer sam bila nestrpljiva kad će više kraj, a istovremeno mi je mala bila u drugoj bolnici pa da se ne bavim sobom i ginekologijom, nego da to zaključimo, plus je bio neki praznik, ali ništa od neke brzine i ja sam bila skroz freaked od toga. Po mojoj dr bi se gledali rjeđom dinamikom, tj. neki breaking point je 10-11. tjedan kad to prirodno ode (meni je razvlačenje trajalo valjda od 5.-toga, od prvih beta). Još sam čula par slučajeva takvih, ali mislim da je ipak češće da ne traje baš toliko. U svakom slučaju, nemoj se prepast ako bude trajalo. Ja sam spontani prije zamišljala ono wuš odjednom krene kad je počelo crveno i obilno, ali kod mene je tako bilo 3-4 tjedna.

----------


## spodoba

hvala draga  :Smile: 

jucer sam bila kod gyna koji bi uradio kiretazu, no na UZ se po njegovom nista (vise) ne vidi. dakle ni gestacijska, samo zadebljan endometrij. rece mi da ako se ne desi spontani za dva tjedna da bi na kirezu. pogotovo ako beta bude rasla.
ok, krvarenje je vec pocelo, doduse krvuckam i hvala na informaciji da se moram strpiti  :Smile: 
nekako sam olaksana nakon svega - vise sam se bedirala promatrajuci stagnirajucu betu i gledajuci malu gestacijsku vrecu.
termin kod gyna sljedeci tjedan cu otkazati i napraviti novi za dva tjedna, pa da vidimo jel sve otislo. mada po ovome sto doc vidi i ne bi trebalo biti problema - on tako i tako nista nije vidio da je trazio prijasnje UZ slike.
sad znamo sto mi odgovara - prirodnjaci, klomifenski postupci zbrda zdola  :Laughing:

----------


## ina33

Relativno super, dobro se to odvija, neće, vjerojatno, bit long-time saga, dobar vam je plan - 2 tjedna čekanja. Sretno za sada i za dalje!

----------


## linalena

eto dobila ipak prvo 14 dana estrofem 3*1 pa onda još jedan tjedan 2*1 + duphostan
endometrij svega 3mm ali imam dosta antralaca, tako da dok kaže da bi me i on ostavio čekati da nemam dogovoren postupak u 7om mjesecu

i da, dobila lijekove, dogovorila postupak, sada čekati M i krajem 6og na dogovor

nadam se da me sada krenuti

----------


## ina33

Super! I ubuduće, ako, ne daj Bože potrebe, bude tako - MPO-a pitaj ili dogovori unaprijed. Tvojih dosta antralaca... ti rade mislim te probleme, plus godine, hoću reći previše JS isto nije dobro, ti bi možda u mlađim danima bila na rubu HS-a (preko onih slovenski idealnih 8-15... vidiš kako nam se skroz pomako benchmark, naši su u "podskupu niže", ako smiju oplodit 1-8, a slo drže idealno 8-15, ali preko toga too much). Kakvi su ti ono ciklusi - produljeni, uleti anovulatorni ili? Sretno!!!

----------


## linalena

nikada problema, 28 dana, sa plodnom sluzi, PMS bolovima, traje 3-5 dana, ni prejako ni preslabo
no je odkada sam u postupcima malo znaju šarati 27-30 dana, malo spotinga i tak
očigledno svakom stimulacijom sve lošije i lošije posljedice
da ne govorim da mi je GGt povišen , 60 a treba biti ispod 30

pa sada je sretna kaj imam neku drogu za svaki dan
samo me zbunio estrofem sa kutijicom po danima, a ja krkam 3 aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa

sada skužila da trebam uzimati 3 puta na dan po jednu a drmnula 3 odjednom, e pa to još nisam nikada napravila
koje su nuspojeve previše estrofema, no ajd valjda ta 3 i nisu previše, uzeti ću sljedeću tek sutra popodne

----------


## orline

Evo me, Sonja :Smile: 
Čitam povremeno, ali rjedje napišem. Dugo me maltretiralo krvarenje, pa hematom konačno otišao, na UZ sa 12nedjelja sve OK, da bih u 13 prokrvarila opet.  :Rolling Eyes: 
Sad sam OK, sve se smirilo, suta opet na kontrolu, trenutno 15 punih.
Linalena, mare, kakva agonija sa ciklusima, čovječe.
Spodoba :Love:

----------


## ina33

Yes, orline, sretno i za dalje  :Smile: !!!!

----------


## Sonja29

> Evo me, Sonja
> Čitam povremeno, ali rjedje napišem. Dugo me maltretiralo krvarenje, pa hematom konačno otišao, na UZ sa 12nedjelja sve OK, da bih u 13 prokrvarila opet. 
> Sad sam OK, sve se smirilo, suta opet na kontrolu, trenutno 15 punih.
> Linalena, mare, kakva agonija sa ciklusima, čovječe.
> Spodoba


drži se draga!
Nama je u subotu puna 24 tjedna a danas smo saznali da cemo imati curicu
lena ja sam pila estrofem do 14 tt 3x2 i nisam imala nikakve nuspojave

----------


## spodoba

orli..drzi se i miruj..strpljen spasen znala bi reci moja baka..neka bude sve u redu!!  :Love: 

evo krvarenje je pravo pocelo jucer, ali nije strasno, ne boli posebno, nesto kao blaza menstruacija.

----------


## mare41

spodoba :Heart:

----------


## Sonja29

spodoba :Love:

----------


## miba

spodoba  :Love:  drago mi je da se bar agonija nije produžila !

svima puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

ina33- i dalje realna i puna informacija-baš sam se pitala kud si nestala neko vrijeme

----------


## spodoba

i kao kruna svega, danas dobih jos obilnije krvarenje, malte ne me preplavilo..kad pogledam no nesto zgrusano ca. 2m veliko, okruglo..slicno onome sto se prvi put na UZ vidjelo, valjda okruzuje gestacijsku. kraj toga jos tako nesto slicno, ali manje, djelomicno bjelkasto. ne bi me cudilo da su se prvotno pocele razvijati dvije.
sve je zavrsilo u smecu, a onda me capila griznja savjesti. zakopala sam sve kod obliznjeg drveta, kad vec nisam imala prilike prvi put. sve je dobro  :Saint:

----------


## ina33

Spodoba, veliki zagrljaj, mislim da si to dobro odgulila i da je to bilo to. Nikve dileme neka te ne more (tipa mogla si to nosit na analize i imat nekakve dodatne spoznaje). Ništa ti to ne bi donijelo, samo možda emotivnu uznemirenost, čini mi se. Naime, 90% pobačaja ranih je na strani embrija (kromosomska nepravilnost, često i izvan IVF-svijeta), a uvijek ako ti nalaz bude "zdravi ženski kariotip" to ne znači da je nekako misteriozno ipak bio pobačaj i da si nosila curicu, nego da su vjerojatno uzeli i analizirali komad tebe (endometrij tvoj). Sretno za dalje!!!!

----------


## tiki_a

Kako smo zaredale s poremećenim ciklusima. Za sebe ne bih znala reči da li mi je osamdesetinekoji dan, ili je ipak nešto bilo prije 15 dana. Ali to nešto nije bio ni spoting ni krv, možda samo posljedica putovanja na kojem sam bila, znači od M ni traga, samo ponekad kao kod linalene neka najava koja vrlo kratko traje. Vaše savjete sam pročitala, sad još da si zapišem da zovem dr-a jer koliko sam inertna neću tako skoro na kontrolu. A moram, ovo nema smisla, nikad ovakav poremećaj. Znalo bi preskočiti jedan ciklus i maksimalno jednom godišnje. Mora jednom i ta faza doći...
Svima u klubu  :Heart: 
spodoba  :Love: 
orline, miba~~~~~~
Sonja29, curica  :Zaljubljen: 
Inesz, tvoj avatar  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## Inesz

tiki-a, hvala!
 :Smile: 
da, to je moje dijete od bete 37

cure, neka vas sreća prati.

----------


## orline

Inesz, avatar je  :Zaljubljen:  Meni je tvoja priča dala snagu na samom početku, nadam se da će i "avatar" biti tako lijep na kraju.
Tiki_a, hvala za vibre, trebaće mi, čeka me amniocenteza  uskoro. Baš mi je žao što tako muči ciklus. Na kraju se moraš natjerat ljekaru otići.
Cure, puno~~~~~~~~~~~ za sve

----------


## Inesz

orline,
sve će biti u redu. javit ćeš nam se i ti sa najslađim avatarom na svijetu.

sretno na amnicentezi.  :Smile:

----------


## tiki_a

Sretno orline! Kako je lijepa spoznaja da imamo trudnice u klubu  :Smile: 
Inesz, ovakve priče kao tvoja su mi najslađe, pogotovo one s malom betom u startu i na kraju s bebicom u avataru  :Smile: 
...
Kod mene ponovo neke najave M. Sad sam k'o linalena. Pričekat ću ovaj tjedan i onda u akciju.

----------


## venddy

kad ste već tu sve sa poremećenim ciklusima, a evo onda i mene :Laughing: 
ja sam se malo pogubila, nije baš da točno znam kad bi trebala M stić jer me prošli mjesec totalno zbrčkala biokemijska, al sve mi se nekako čini da je trebala već do sad. a čekam je željno jer krećem ponovo u postupak. Femara čeka da se nakljukam još od prošlog ciklusa kad je ostala neiskorištena

----------


## Ona koja nije pisala

drage cure, ja bih se pridruzila vasem klubu, ako me primate?
za koji mjesec cu imati 39, pa je vljda vrijeme, iako sam po dijagnozi vec trebala
sto se tice ciklusa i kod mene je ha ha
inace nemam vise ciklus, jajnici se posusili, i nakon postupka u ozujku dobijem mengu, i sad iz prijasnjeg iskustva, na nagovor moje lijecnice ajd idem piti  pilule
i tako pocnem s pilulama tipa 21 dan od te zadnje menge, kad ono zena u menopauzi i na pilulama za tjedan dana dobije pravu pravcatu mengu
mozda mi se bioloski sat počeo vrtiti unatrag?

----------


## Mojca

Draga, ma kakvo pitanje!  :Smile:  
 :Heart: 

(Ja te oduvijek brojim u članice ovog kluba.)

----------


## Inesz

dobro došla u ovaj specijalni klub  :Heart: 

cure koje možete, odite na prirodnjake ako vam oni znače bilo kakvu šansu, jer kad stupi novi zakon  :Sad:

----------


## ina33

> mozda mi se bioloski sat počeo vrtiti unatrag?


Helou... nije ti se počeo vrtit unatrag, svašta je moguće, iz jednog ne bi radila pravilo, imaš svoju dg i svoj put i to vrti... možda bi ja malo probala šarat među češkim klinikama pa malo krenula i u pronatal, čisto i zbog psiho-breaka, a možda i ne, sve najbolje sama znaš. Svašta se događa, znam ženu zatrudnila debelo u menopauzi i na nadomjesnoj terapiji s FSH-om 100, godinama nakon posvajanja, mislim da je na nadomjesnoj bila zbog zdravlja i nije ništa očekivala (za spriječit osteoprobleme, htjeli su posvojiti drugo dijete, ali su se nećkali zbog muke u tom postupku, ako se dobro sjećam, od MPO-a su odustali odmah na dijagnozu preuroanjene menopazue i nije se bavila ginekologijom, do na to da zadrži zdravlje i da si uštimava nadomjesnu terapiju). Ali, to su debele iznimke. Činjenica je da nikad ne znaš je li ostala, ko što je jedna forumašica rekla, još koja dobra stanica na dnu kace, ali ne možeš na tome bazirati svoju strategiju... ili možeš, sve ovisi koji si tip. U svakom slučaju - sretno!

----------


## mare41

ina, OKNP se zeza :Smile:

----------


## ina33

> ina, OKNP se zeza


Thnx, ja nisam skužila... a pišem zbog ovih drugih koji isto neće skužit da ne krenu na briju "počelo se vrtit unatrag" (uopće nije tako rijetko  :Smile: ).

----------


## linalena

aj ljudi, koja kiša vani
ja pak valjda pod estrofemom također "lijem" ak khmm khmm kužite kaj hoću jelte reć
htjela sinoć loviti koje jaje ak je O al je mm bio nezainteresiran, a pukla sam i otišla spavat u dnevnu

danas mi je tjedan dana kako ga uzimam, još tjedan dana samo estrofem pa onda tjedan dana estrofem i duphostan
pa ću valjda krajem 5og dobiti (zadnja bila na samom početku 3.mj)

ONKP heloou i kako bi bilo lijepo da se te naše stvari daju preokrenuti i to naravno u našu korist

----------


## tiki_a

venddy, dobro došla u podklub kluba  :Laughing: . Jel' možda ima nešto u zraku ili položaju planeta  :Grin: ?
"počelo se vrtit u natrag", e ovo je i meni bilo u glavi kad je izgledalo bolje nego ranije, ma razumne smo mi tete, ali kaj možemo kad se dogodi da očekujem drugu crticu i kad nije bilo keksa...ono možda je nešto od ranije  :Grin:   :Razz: 
OKNP, primljena  :Heart:

----------


## bubamara

Drage trudilice 39+ pozdrav svima! Od prije 5 dana sam i sluzbeno ispunila uvjete za ovaj klub pa se eto prijavljujem... :Trep trep: 
Ovo mi je prvi stimulirani, 11dnt triju mrvica (2-8st i 1-4st) danas testic neg :Undecided: , nadam se još je prerano...

----------


## ina33

Vezano za "vrćenje sata", anovulacije, produljene cikluse, preskakanje ciklusa i godine, moj gini mi reče da se hormonska nadomjesna (razmatrala sam da li krenut na to s obzirom na svoju situaciju i s obzirom na oduševljenje kako to izgleda na cycloproginovi) u pravilu ne daje ljeti, jer da sunce djeluje na žene da tipa one koje nisu već mjesecima dobile m, dobiju m. S time se, po njoj, kreće na jesen kad se žene lošije osjećaju, a onda je pauza preko sunčanih mjeseci, ako sam dobro shvatila. 

Linalena, naj se srditi na muža... prevelik je to pritisak.

----------


## tiki_a

bubamara dobro nam došla u klub  :Heart:  i SRETNO!~~~~~

----------


## venddy

da razumne tete tiki_a, mislim da sam ja sve osim razumna, m još nije stigla, i znam da nema nikakve ali nikakve šanse da sam trudna (kad je linalena napisala da je dragi odbio počela sam se smijat od muke, moj je toliko bio deprimiran biokemijskom da ovaj ciklus dobrih 1o dana nije bilo šanse da ga nagovorim da se približi). I pored toga svega ja sam isto napravila jedan testić, ono da se nađe, naravno da je negativan. izgleda da se ja sad uzdam u ono "po Duhu svetome"

----------


## tiki_a

venddy, znači ima nas  :Smile: 
Kod mene novosti, konačno stigla M, školska. S čime se moram hvaliti, ah...

----------


## spodoba

zelim dobrodoslicu novim curama i da sto prije ostvarite uspjesnu trudnocu  :Heart: 

moja beta je 12 dana nakon pocetka intenzivnog krvarenja 1500, danas dva dana kasnije 1250..sto i nije neki pad. ginicka me oprala u stilu da moram na kiretazu jer beta se nece sama spustiti..infekcije..blabla. odem danas u ordinaciju gdje bi se radila kiretaza, doc je misljenja da je to sasvim normalna vrijednost u odnosu na zadnju od 8000 4.maja i pretpostavlja da je od tada pa do pocetka krvarenja beta jos rasla. uglavnom je odbila kiretazu i dala betu da se cekira, ona je dakle 1250. po njoj je sve ok i treba vremena da padne na nulu.
enivej. lud..zbunjen..nenormalan..to je moje trenutno stanje  :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## ljube

evo da se i ja prijavim u klub
spodoba :Love: ,meni je i nakon kiretaže beta relativno sporo padala

----------


## spodoba

ljube, dobro dosla!  :Smile: 
nakon koliko vremena ti je dosla prva menga?

----------


## ljube

hvala :Smile: ,dosla nakon 6 tjedana,s tim da je beti trebalo mjesec dana da padne na nulu

----------


## spodoba

hmm..moja menga bi trebala doci dakle prvi tjedan u junu ako bi beta padala po 200...osim ako ne bude skakala na gore, sto se isto nekad desava. kaze mi luci jucer.

----------


## ljube

spodoba,znam da je to igra živaca,nek što prije završi :Heart:

----------


## amyx

meni je beta 3 tjedna nakon kiretaže bila 60

----------


## ina33

Moj temperament, jednom kad se trudnoća utvrdi neuspješnom, je - bring on the kiretaža. Meni je osobno ovo načekavanje bio doslovno Limbo. Ali, to ti je de gustibus. Naći ćeš ovdje na forumu inspirativno-duhovnih tekstova kako je spontani jedno... duhovno, prirodno iskustvo oproštaja s trudnoćom itd. Meni je to bilo - iz koje ste vi galaksije? To stvarno o tebi ovisi. Objektivne smjernice... nemam pojma, u stvari, što je to - američke paradigme su izbjegni kiretažu (jel' zbog love ili nemam pojma), istočnoevropske su kiretiraj. Meni je ovo kiretiraj simpatičnije (ali ja sam ja... ne vjerujem u homeopatiju, utjecaj metala, mjeseca itd. itd., plus imam gljivičnih problema nosit mjesec dana uloške itd.). Spodoba, na kraju se svodi na to što je tebi prihvatljivije. Moj neki hodogram bi bio čekat 2 tjedna, ako ne uslijedi spontani - kiretaža - ali nemam pojma što je objektivno. Drži se, znam kako je to teško, to mi je jedan od najtežih perioda u životu bio!

----------


## ina33

I kažem ti, cijelo to vrijeme, mjesec dana (jer sam ja odmah makla terapiju unatoč kuckajućem plodu - čemu terapija, ja tu nisam vidila razumske podloge), bilo intenzivno menga-like ili još intenzivnije krvarenje s grumenima. Prijateljica koja mi je rekla da ne bi nikad više odrađivala spontani u hodu (taj američki pristup) mi je rekla da je njoj plod stao s 10. tjednom, a trebali su uopće tjedni da krene krvarenje, ali kad je krenulo, bilo je intenzivno i bolno, pa je opet ipak morala dovršit na ostatke kiretažom. Nekim drugima je to super prošlo i riješilo se unutar par dana. Nekim ženama s recidivirajućim spontanima svaki spontani svoja priča - dugo, kraće itd. Vodi se tu tome kako bi tebi sad u ovom tvom spontanom bilo lakše. Veliki zagrljaj ti virtualni šaljem!

----------


## spodoba

gledaj ina, nisam ja birala hocu li kiretazu ili ne. nakon sto sam pricala s lucijem i on preporucio kiretazu, otisla sam kod doca u cilju da se i okonca s kiretazom. no on u maternici u tom stadiju nista vise nije vidio da me cak pitao je trudnoca uopce bilal utvrdjena ultrazvukom. naravno, pokazala mu slike. ODBIO je kiretazu i rekao da ce to samo otici.
par dana kasnije je krvarenje je pocelo i to ono intenzivno..o tome sam pisala. 12 dana kasnije odem UZ i po UZ je sve ok..osim sto mi je beta 1500 bila.
odem opet u praksu vec mentalno pripremljena na kiretazu i odbiju me jer je maternica cista  :Evil or Very Mad: 

nije kiretaza nesto sto se uradi na moju pacijenta vec o tome odlucuje doc. osim ako se radi o namjernom prekidanju trudnoce, abortusu..ali se zato ide na komisiju..itd.da su mi odmah rekli da idem na kiretazu ja bi otisla. naravno da sam se potajno nadala da ce krvarenje krenuti pravo i da cu biti postedjena toga, ali je nisam odbila i ne bi je odbila. 
da nije krenulo taj tjedan onda bi isla na kiretazu. tako je bilo i dogovoreno s doktorom koji bi radio kiretazu. no krenulo je, u tom slucaju se nakon dva tjedna vrsi pregled. sto je kod mene uradjenjo. 

ne zelim uopce filozifirati o smisli i nesmislu..za mene je ovaj spontani bio bezbolniji jer je ispocetka bilo jasno da nesto nije bilo u redu. nije bilo srcane akcije, struce koja se okrece u mojoj busi. naravno da sam odcmoljila rundu, ali ostajem realna, stucked s (losim) brojevima koji su i predvidjeli ono sto se u stvari i desilo.

ja se osjecam dobro, cak i sam spontani nije bolio..mozda mrvu na dan kad je pocelo pravo curiti. ali nije bilo bed.

----------


## ina33

> gledaj ina, nisam ja birala hocu li kiretazu ili ne. nakon sto sam pricala s lucijem i on preporucio kiretazu, otisla sam kod doca u cilju da se i okonca s kiretazom. no on u maternici u tom stadiju nista vise nije vidio da me cak pitao je trudnoca uopce bilal utvrdjena ultrazvukom. naravno, pokazala mu slike. ODBIO je kiretazu i rekao da ce to samo otici.
> par dana kasnije je krvarenje je pocelo i to ono intenzivno..o tome sam pisala. 12 dana kasnije odem UZ i po UZ je sve ok..osim sto mi je beta 1500 bila.
> odem opet u praksu vec mentalno pripremljena na kiretazu i odbiju me jer je maternica cista 
> 
> nije kiretaza nesto sto se uradi na moju pacijenta vec o tome odlucuje doc. osim ako se radi o namjernom prekidanju trudnoce, abortusu..ali se zato ide na komisiju..itd.da su mi odmah rekli da idem na kiretazu ja bi otisla. naravno da sam se potajno nadala da ce krvarenje krenuti pravo i da cu biti postedjena toga, ali je nisam odbila i ne bi je odbila. 
> da nije krenulo taj tjedan onda bi isla na kiretazu. tako je bilo i dogovoreno s doktorom koji bi radio kiretazu. no krenulo je, u tom slucaju se nakon dva tjedna vrsi pregled. sto je kod mene uradjenjo. 
> 
> ne zelim uopce filozifirati o smisli i nesmislu..za mene je ovaj spontani bio bezbolniji jer je ispocetka bilo jasno da nesto nije bilo u redu. nije bilo srcane akcije, struce koja se okrece u mojoj busi. naravno da sam odcmoljila rundu, ali ostajem realna, stucked s (losim) brojevima koji su i predvidjeli ono sto se u stvari i desilo.
> 
> ja se osjecam dobro, cak i sam spontani nije bolio..mozda mrvu na dan kad je pocelo pravo curiti. ali nije bilo bed.


Sori, spodoba, nisam te htjela jezditi, uvijek zaboravim da si ti iz drugog konteksta, iz drugog zdravstva. Kod nas postoje izrazite "orijentacije bolnica" (tako se meni čini), koje sasvim različito tretiraju neperspektivne trudnoće (pretpostavljam da je u pozadini svjetnonazor, doslovno, jedna bolnica je "konzervativna", druga "liberalnija"). Liberalnija kaže prošetajte spontani, nema šemu polijeganja trudnice s gotovo besperspektivnom trudnoćom, sklonija je kiretiranju kad se konačno uvjere da od toga ništa. Tako da nisu jedinstveni i odabirom bolnice, odabrao si dijelom i tretman. U tom smislu "biranje". Nemam pojma kako će kod vas - vidiš da ti je Luči rekao jedno, ovaj koji te dočekao drugo, možda bi ti neki treći treće. Sretno, u svakom slučaju. Sluičaj žene s recidivirajućim spontanima koju poznajem je da je jedna beta od cca 100, gotovo mjesec dana išla malo gore, malo dolje, i trebalo je par menga da se spusti na nulu i svi ti beta-lučeći ostaci očiste krvarenjem. Hoću ti reći - sve je to... normalno. Sretno u svemu, na način na koji želiš da ti prođe - neka tako bude!

----------


## ina33

Također, eno danas dolje čitam na antibioticima - 4 doktora, 4 mišljenja. Uvijek u tome svemu imaš nekog odabira... Osim ako nisu svi jednoglasni - mora se to i to, to je po med. praksama. U tom smislu sam mislila. Sretno!

----------


## spodoba

> Također, eno danas dolje čitam na antibioticima - 4 doktora, 4 mišljenja. Uvijek u tome svemu imaš nekog odabira... Osim ako nisu svi jednoglasni - mora se to i to, to je po med. praksama. U tom smislu sam mislila. Sretno!


znam znam..i ja sam vise luda od svega.
da
luci kaze - kiretaza
dok koji radi kiretazu - otice to samo
doktorica - kiretaza ako je beta iznad 1000 (sto je slucaj)
doc koja radi kiretzu - nije to za  kiretazu, beta je padajuca
etc..zato velim..luda, zbunjena, nenormalna :D

L kaze da cekiram sljedeci tjedan opet betu..pa bumo vidli

----------


## ina33

> znam znam..i ja sam vise luda od svega.
> da
> luci kaze - kiretaza
> dok koji radi kiretazu - otice to samo
> doktorica - kiretaza ako je beta iznad 1000 (sto je slucaj)
> doc koja radi kiretzu - nije to za kiretazu, beta je padajuca
> etc..zato velim..luda, zbunjena, nenormalna :D
> 
> L kaze da cekiram sljedeci tjedan opet betu..pa bumo vidli


Veliki zagrljaj još jednom, sve to skupa je meni bilo izluđujuće - nisi na bolovanju/jesi na bolovanju, hoće kiretaža, neće kiretaža, plod će stat, samo što nije, samo što nije, i tako mjesec dana. I kad je konačno stao, opet su potezali ostatke van. Prijateljica s 4 spontana kaže - nema do kiretaže. Ovo sad zvuči ko reklamni slogan, ali ono, to je fakat iznurujuće ako dugo traje. Prijateljica koja je imala blighted, njoj je rekao ginić (ZG, non MPO), nećemo vas mučit dulje od 2 tjedna. Ja sam ta 4 tjedna bila u kontinuitetu s ulošcima, u iščekivnaju the big thinga, ma, izluđujuće, ako imaš dijete, radiš, i ne živiš 30 km/h, u ogromnoj kući, s mlijun žena koje ti mogu u svako doba uskočit. Ukratko, ako živiš gradskim životom. Barem meni. Pogotovo ako imaš planove za novu trudnoću, ono... ništa ne možeš počet odbrojavat dok to više ne stane.

----------


## spodoba

> Veliki zagrljaj još jednom, sve to skupa je meni bilo izluđujuće - nisi na bolovanju/jesi na bolovanju, hoće kiretaža, neće kiretaža, plod će stat, samo što nije, samo što nije, i tako mjesec dana. I kad je konačno stao, opet su potezali ostatke van. Prijateljica s 4 spontana kaže - nema do kiretaže. Ovo sad zvuči ko reklamni slogan, ali ono, to je fakat iznurujuće ako dugo traje. Prijateljica koja je imala blighted, njoj je rekao ginić (ZG, non MPO), nećemo vas mučit dulje od 2 tjedna. Ja sam ta 4 tjedna bila u kontinuitetu s ulošcima, u iščekivnaju the big thinga, ma, izluđujuće, ako imaš dijete, radiš, i ne živiš 30 km/h, u ogromnoj kući, s mlijun žena koje ti mogu u svako doba uskočit. Ukratko, ako živiš gradskim životom. Barem meni. Pogotovo ako imaš planove za novu trudnoću, ono... ništa ne možeš počet odbrojavat dok to više ne stane.


sto se tice toga je meni bilo ok. 4.5. je bilo jasno da od te srece nista. ja navalila ko sasava s fizickim aktivnostima, nalijevala se sa maruljom i vidi vraga u subotu su se vidjeli prvi rozasti tragovi. jesam se izludjivala kad ce vise, ali posjet ginicu zbog UZ je izazvalo drugi val krvuckanja. da bi nakon 3 dana pravo pocelo. pa mi je nekako bilo jasno da ce uskoro.

a da, zaboravila sam reci. 16.4 je beta bila 1724. 25.4 odem na UZ i gestacijska ca 4.4mm. kaze doc da cemo vaditi betu i odluciti sto cemo, tipa da li kiretaza ili je sve ok. izvadi mi betu koja je bial 7000 i zakljuci da je trudnoca ok  :Evil or Very Mad: . jos mi taj dan htjela izdati trudnicku knjizicu. zovem praksu i doc smatra da je sve ok i narucuju me za mjesec dana.. 22.5. dakle tuka nije ni usporedila dvije bete, da jest ne bi rekla da je sve ok. pokusavam sestri reci da to ne moze biti ok i trazim termin za tjedan dana, no sestra me odbija. 
na svoju ruku sam otisla kod drugog, cisto da znam da prekinem s estrofemom i utricima. da nisam, bog zna koliko bi se jos oteglo. mozda bi krvarenje ipak pocelo, no opet. no ona bi me pustila da se kljukam bezveze s hormonima bez da je uopce razmislila i analizirala. svasta  :gaah:  sva sreca da se donekle kuzim u brojeve i tematiku.

----------


## Konfuzija

Sorry na upadu, no kad je riječ o kiretaži, možda se ipak isplati pričekati. Poučena svojim trenutnim strahovima zbog tankog endometrija i ne daj bože Ashermana, pročitah na Wikipediji:

_AS has been reported to result from 25% of D&Cs performed 1–4 weeks post-partum,[4][6][13] up to 30.9% of D&Cs performed for missed miscarriages and 6.4% of D&Cs performed for incomplete miscarriages.
_

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Asherman%27s_syndrome

Da sam opet u istoj situaciji, (barem) dvaput bih razmislila.

----------


## ina33

> na svoju ruku sam otisla kod drugog, cisto da znam da prekinem s estrofemom i utricima. da nisam, bog zna koliko bi se jos oteglo. mozda bi krvarenje ipak pocelo, no opet. no ona bi me pustila da se kljukam bezveze s hormonima bez da je uopce razmislila i analizirala.


Ja sam nakon druge bete prestala s utrićima, a sve je trajalo još 5-6 tjedana, tako da ti se to opet svodi na ono - bit će što mora biti - a ta mala terapijica (utrići) puno ne pomaže, ni ne odmaže.

----------


## spodoba

> Ja sam nakon druge bete prestala s utrićima, a sve je trajalo još 5-6 tjedana, tako da ti se to opet svodi na ono - bit će što mora biti - a ta mala terapijica (utrići) puno ne pomaže, ni ne odmaže.


kako god  :Smile: 
izgleda da beta pada. test crta je vidno slabija od one prije cetri dana. ocito da beta ipak drugacije pada nakon kiretaze ili  kad zena ima spontani bez kiretaze (ali uz pomoc cytoteca jer onda izbacivanje odumrlog tkiva ide brze), ili kao kod mene potpuno prirodno. ocito da su to tri razlicite situacije. krvuckanje izgleda vise kao spotting. preko dana ga malte ne nema tj. samo u tragovima, preko noci se nesto skupi, ali nije puno.

----------


## ina33

Dobre vijesti  :Smile: .

----------


## linalena

da se ja malo javim, posao mi na vrhuncu no još malo po hladovima

jutros popila zadnji estrofem i duphostan i sada valjda čekati da dođe M, nisam imala od početka 3.mjeseca
s čime da se počastim za šparung na ulošcima

pusa svima

----------


## Sonja29

linalena ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da što prije dodje
tiki kakvo je stanje kod tebe?
kod nas curka napreduje,teška 719 gr,ja moram mirovati,uključena terapija ali za sada sam još doma :Smile:

----------


## tiki_a

Draga Sonja29  :Klap:  za curku i nadam se da ćeš što više izdržati doma. Jer kod kuće je najljepše  :Smile:  i znak je da je sve pod kontrolom.
Kod mene stanje nije najbolje. Nakon maratonskog čekanja M i dolaska M, sad se sve čini da nema O i bojim se reprize. Ponekad imam bolove kao kod M i to pojačane, ali srećom kratko traje, ma sve se promijenilo, do nedavno bi znala kad folikul raste, kad je bila O ...A sad samo neki čudni bolovi od kojih se u tom trenutku ne osjećam najbolje. I za otići na kontrolu teški lenjingitis  :Mad: . Danas na poslu napisala podsjetnik, a valjda ću se pokrenuti. Inače malo nedostaje pa da odustanem od svega. Ili već jesam, samo si to još ne usudim reči.

----------


## tiki_a

linalena ~~~~~~da M dođe po planu i da ne upropasti veliki plan!

----------


## linalena

Sonja29 ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da ste što dulje doma u komadu

tiki_e kako razumijem taj ljeningitis, o kako razumijem no ajd kako sunce grane lakše je malo, ha??? figa velka

a ja ponosno objavljujem da sam konačno dobila M, nakon laganih grčeva jučer popodne, jutros veselje (već se i muž veseli), od negdje tamo 3.3 nisam dobila a i pitanje dal bi dobila bez tabletica (jer to sada znači da ću iza svakog postupka imati frku??) 
ma ja zapravo praava glupača, idući postupak mi je uspješni!!!!!

pusa svima

----------


## tiki_a

Ajde hvalabogu linalena da je M konačno stigla. mm isto tako pozitivno reagira kad je sve u normali, jadan podsvjesno se još nada  :Grin:

----------


## ina33

> znači da ću iza svakog postupka imati frku??) 
> ma ja zapravo praava glupača, idući postupak mi je uspješni!!!!!


Pokušala sam ti već i prije naznačiti - po meni (i mom iskustvu, na slične jajnike) - da! Tj., da u punoj stimulaciji. Pokušala sam ti naznačiti - dogovori uvijek, zlu ne trebalo, jel' te, s MPO terapiju za what-if negativna beta situaciju, a s obzirom na prethodno iskustvo. Sretno!!!

----------


## linalena

Budem sada itekako na to upozorila doktore
No ipak mislim da je tome  možda uzrok supresija, možda meni ipak bolje paše kratki protokol sa cetrotidama
Ina hvala na svakoj sugestitji
tiki_e a  tebi  :alexis:  (ne znam kaj sam htjela postići al imamo nove smajliće a ovajj je tak fora ko naša tikica)

----------


## ina33

Kratki protokol s cetrotidima - isto će ti se dogodit. Trust me, been there, done that, slični jajnici. Dakle, u dobi 40+, probala sam puni stimulirani protokol (s po 3-4 ampule gonala ili menopura) sa sljedećim izvedenicama - bez supresije (21 stanica) - spotting pola godine, decapeptyl supresija (10 stanica) - spotting 4 mjeseca, cetrotide supresija (tipa 15-16 stanica), ne sjećam se točno baš za broj stanica. U zadnjem (cetrotide) dogovorila s profom u MB-u da mi da cicloproginovu 3 mjesca po negativnoj beti da se ne mučim ko pas. Nix fiozofiren, benefitiraj od vožnje koju su moji jajnici prešli i uči na mom iskustvu. Sretno!

Tj. nemoj ih upozoravat - zamoli da ti prepišu nešto da se ne ponovi opet isto i ne pristaj da te otpile s "mislite pozitivno", "zašto bi ste vi sad neuspjeli" (izgleda da nešto od našeg mentalnog sklopa prelazi i na zdrav. djelatnike) itd. Mislim, super, genijalno, ali nema nekog beda od recepta kojeg nećeš iskoristiti (za tebe), a poslije ima velike zafrkancije dolazit iz Slavonije i zafrkavat se po ZG-u za banalnosti tog tipa (barem ja to tako vidim).

----------


## miba

evo da se i ja malo javim-jučer bili na pregledu i saznali da čekamo curku, zasad sve ok, dobro napreduje i jako je živahna-nisam mogla zaustavit suze gledajući je kako maše rukicama i nogicama, najdraže mamino-
samo da sve bude dobro do kraja... Nikako se oslobodit straha :Shock:  Inače odustali smo od amnioc., dr baš nije bio zadovoljan jer rizik na godine je popriličan, ostali nalazi kombiniranog i uzv su ok.

----------


## andream

Miba, jako lijepa vijest, curica  :Zaljubljen: 
A za AC, pusti ti doktore, i u našim godinama probiri su odlični, a godine ionako ne možeš mijenjati. I moj je probir bio takav, pa sam pustila naklapanja doktora koji su zagovarali AC po strani, bila sam nekako od početka uvjerena da će sve biti u redu. Neka bude dalje sve školski ~~~~~~~~

----------


## acitam

Drage cure, evo samo da vas pozdravim i svima koje čekate punkcije, transfere, bete i uzv poželim puno, puno sreće  :Love:

----------


## ina33

*Miba*, super  :Smile: ! Vezano za "naklapanja", vi ste oni koji se morate promisliti i odlučiti i živjeti s vašim izborima, ni doktori, ni forum. Jako ti je bitno u svemu tome nuhalni, bitniji od onih horm. vrijednosti, ako dobro kužim, a za probire - tu sve ovisi s koje se strane statistike nađeš, meni su jedni doktori govorili da što starija žena, to manje pouzdan probir, a drugi da se sve opet može lijepo na UZV-u vidjeti. Sretno!

----------


## andream

namjerno napisah naklapanja jer je zanimljivo da sam od 4 doca dobila skroz drugačije odgovore - od toga da ne idem na Ac (socijalac) pa do dr Kosa koji je zaokružio visok rizik godina i rekao da bi bilo uputno da zbog toga idem. Naravno da je stvar vašeg izbora na kraju krajeva i neka je  - sretno!

----------


## ina33

A ja namjerno napisah naklapanja u navodnicima, jer bez obzira što su 4 doca dala različite odgovore, ne može se pretpostaviti "misli pozivitno" i bit će sve OK, tj. da će neko trudničino uvjerenje dovesti do dobrog/lošeg rezultata. Odnosno, u postojanju tih testova, par se mora odlučiti sam, svjesno, što napraviti - ono, baš mora stati i razmisliti i odlučiti - neću se s tim opterećeivati, hoću itd.

----------


## ljube

*miba* baš lijepe vijesti  :mama: ,super za curku!

*spodoba* kakva je situacija kod tebe,jel pala beta?

----------


## Inesz

miba draga,
ide tvoja trudnoća naprijed!  :Smile:  jako sam sretna radi tebe i tvoje curice!

doc. K. i meni je savjetovao AC  radi godina nakon uz u 18 tt na kojem je sve bilo u najboljem redu, nije se osvrtao na dobar nuhalni nabor ni dobre rezultate kombiniranog probira. ali on je mene na 2. uz prije nego me pregledao i utvrdio EO sa srčanom akcijom, isto pitao jesam li razmislila o amniocentezi! (zbunjjj, gledala sam u njega zbunjena do kraja-pa doktore još nit ne znao jesam  li trudna)  :Smile: 
doc K. izgleda savjetuje Ac starijim trudnicama... mi smo mirno i spremno odbili AC. nakon toga savjetovao je fetalnu ehokardiografiju i rekao : ako je to dobro da smo na konju  :Smile: 

sa druge strane prof. L., je uputila  samo na mogućnost amniocenteze, ali kad smo odbili to više nije spominjala. ali je jednako savjetovala da učinimo fetalnu ehokardiografiju.

----------


## tiki_a

mibica, cuuuurica  :Klap:   :Very Happy:   :Klap: 

linalena he he   :pivo:

----------


## Sonja29

miba znači stiže nam još jedna curica :Klap: 
Što se AC tiče dr. je predložio a ja sam je odbila pa više nije ni spominjao.

----------


## miba

hvala cure! Odluku o odustajanju od AC donijeli smo naravno nakon puno razmišljanja, iako je md odmah u početku bio protiv, ja sam sam se do jučer ( cijelu noć nisam spavala) borila s razlozima za i protiv AC.
Inače sam i vaga po horoskopu pa sve moram dobro odvagnuti i jednostavno je prevagnuo strah od mogućeg gubitka zdrave ( nadam se ) trudnoće i to kad smo već pomalo umorni od borbe i na pragu odustajanja.A znamo da garancija nema i mada strah nikad neće nestati, zaključila sam da negdje moram početi vjerovati... I moram reći da mi vaša podrška puno znači i zaista je lakše kad podijeliš razmišljanja s nekim ko je bio u toj situaciji i tko te razumije ! Naravno sad slijedi fet. ehokard., samo kad se uspijem naručiti.
Inesz- srce mi poskoči uvijek kad vidim tvoj avatar, nemogu ga se nagledati :Zaljubljen: 
-svima velika pusa i puno~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## tiki_a

miba, potpisujem za avatar od Inesz  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## Mojca

Miba,  :Zaljubljen:  za curicu! 
 :Smile:

----------


## ina33

> miba draga,
> doc. K. i meni je savjetovao AC radi godina nakon uz u 18 tt na kojem je sve bilo u najboljem redu, nije se osvrtao na dobar nuhalni nabor ni dobre rezultate kombiniranog probira. ali on je mene na 2. uz prije nego me pregledao i utvrdio EO sa srčanom akcijom, isto pitao jesam li razmislila o amniocentezi! (zbunjjj, gledala sam u njega zbunjena do kraja-pa doktore još nit ne znao jesam li trudna) 
> doc K. izgleda savjetuje Ac starijim trudnicama... mi smo mirno i spremno odbili AC. nakon toga savjetovao je fetalnu ehokardiografiju i rekao : ako je to dobro da smo na konju 
> 
> sa druge strane prof. L., je uputila samo na mogućnost amniocenteze, ali kad smo odbili to više nije spominjala. ali je jednako savjetovala da učinimo fetalnu ehokardiografiju.


Vidiš, a moj je dojam upravo suprotan - da dr. K ne savjetuje po defaultu starijima amnio, barem se meni činilo to tako, tj. nikako da "gura u amnio", ali neće niti reći "to vam ne treba". On jednostavno informira par s time što su rizici jednoga (amnio), koji je rizik, prema dobivenim testovima i dobi za loše sindrome, i pusti da se odluče. Koliko sam skužila, on jedino, kad ga se na tu temu pita, nije ono da "prepegla" s nekom pozitivom, ili prepegla s "mora se".

I da, u kojem tjednu ide fetalna ehokardio?

*Miba*, lakše je kad se promisli i donese odluka, najteži je ovaj dio vaganja (barem je meni bio). Sretno!

----------


## Inesz

ja sam bila trudnica starija od 40 godina, dr K. je zbilja ukazivao na AC kao nešto što se ne bi trebalo izbjeći. takav mu je stav bio u mom 7 tt kao i u 18 tt bez obzira na nalaze trudnoće. ali naravno da dr K. mirno primi izjavu-hvala, razmislili smo, nećemo na AC.

fetalna ehokardiografija se radi u 20. tt i u 30 tt.

----------


## ina33

> ja sam bila trudnica starija od 40 godina, dr K. je zbilja ukazivao na AC kao nešto što se ne bi trebalo izbjeći. takav mu je stav bio u mom 7 tt kao i u 18 tt bez obzira na nalaze trudnoće. ali naravno da dr K. mirno primi izjavu-hvala, razmislili smo, nećemo na AC.
> 
> fetalna ehokardiografija se radi u 20. tt i u 30 tt.


Ako se više dobro sjećam, tad je prekasno za bilo što drugo osim spoznaje - nosim bolesno/zdravo dijete - tj., prekid trudnoće više nije opcija. Ili sam zabucala.

Meni je double bio loš (1:84), kombinirani OK, dob za amnio i išla sam dr. Kosu s dilemama what to do i moja je percepcija nekako bila da me "odgovarao od amnio", ne gurao u to. Ond., pokušao mi je reći, teško stečena trudnoća, 1 u 200 pobaci, plod je vjerojatnije zdrav nego ne, teško ste stekli trudnoću, sjedite na miru i odlučite. Ili sam ga ja tako shvatila/čula. Ali, ako jedna shvati ovako, druga onako, onda znači da je dobar u tome i da pušta par da odluči. Po meni.

Svojedobno sam bila linkala neke stranjske smjernice koja pokazuju koliko je baš područje ex juge lost u smislu usmjeravanja pacijenata u nešto - jedni straše, drugi "misli pozitivno". Karakterno, meni su bliži prvi, nego drugi (ti me plaše i ne osjećam se ugodno kod njih), ali to je stvarno - ono, de gustibus. 

Znam i da sam se na temu blizanačkih puno bolje osjećala u Mariboru, nego na VV-u, u Mariboru se na to sistematski više pazi. Naime, teško će se čuti i novinama ispričati priča "bila sam na fetalnoj redukciji zbog toga i toga" ili neka druga teška priča s blizanačkom . (Više se), ili se to meni čini, ali možda je i to moja percepcija, čuje se ovo inspirativno - 4 ploda, svi se bojali, ja i doktor vjerovali, evo ispalo sve super, jest malo naporno, ali prestretni smo. Ove druge teške priče se vrlo često odrade pateći nasamo. Ili se meni čini da se ne čuju. Ili ih ljudi ne žele čuti - većina završi OK... ali treba mislit i o what-ifovima, barem tako ja, tj. imam potrebu bit glas i branit validnost i tih kojima se, a ništa nisu krivo radili, dogodilo loše - nisu oni za to manje vrijedni ili krivi - jer mi se čini da sistematski ide penso positivo struja i bit će sve OK, ali to jednostavno nije tako, a ovi kojima nije ispalo tako, ostaju bidni, neshvaćeni, sa strane, kao da ne postoje, ili njihova iskustva nisu vrijedna.

A ta neka žena (ginićka) iz vani je dala prenatalni hodogram što ima smisla, kako to rade vani - zahvaćaju sa širim mjerama sve žene, bez ozbira na dob, amnio ide u manjem postotku) - u biti, ovako kako sad, preko kombiniranog, rade i naši, ali se na terenu tuku moderna i stara paradigma, pa pacijent stvarno dobije od 4 doktora, 4 mišljenja.

----------


## ina33

Vezano za amnio i prenatalna testiranja, moj bi neki hodogram preporučeni bio, ako je to uopće moguće unaprijed (je, u nekoj mjeri, ali nikad potpuno, jer je to teoretiziranje na suho, ipak):

-upitati se jeste li više spremni terminirati trudnoću ili roditi dijete sa sindromima; - ako ste više spremni terminirati, tek onda uopće kretati dalje s razmišljanjem na tu temu, ako je ne - odustat od cijele priče, tj. razmatrati amnio samo ako živite negdje jako daleko od neke bolnice, za slučaj da mogu pomoći bebi sa srčanom manom je dobro onda znati;

Ako vam je terminiranje uopće zamislivo, onda:
-upitati se kako biste živjeli s činjenicom da ste upali u statistiku 1 od 200 koja je pobacila zdrav plod kao posljedicu amnio.

Ako je i tu odgovor da biste to, načelno, preživjeli, onda tek roštat dalje.

Zvuči grozno hladno, ali na to se svodi, po meni. Meni je bio pakao dok mi je trajalo odlučivanje, poslije sam bila mirnija. Da sam sad opet trudna sa svojom stanicom, vjerojatno bi išla na amnio glat (opet, to je uvjetovano i mojim iskustvom di je s amnnio sve OK prošlo). Da sam trudna s doniranom, vjerojatno ne bih.

----------


## andream

Mene nitko nije slao ni spominjao uopće fetalnu ehokardiografiju. Iako... govorila sam da u drugoj trudnoći odmah idem na Ac, ali eto kombinirani probir bio je odličan, pa smo tu i stali. Dr Kos najviše je od svih doktora naginjao k Ac, zaokružio je taj rizik za godine i tu stao, to je bila dovoljna indikacija po njemu. Iako, u prvoj trudnoći jasno mi je dao do znanja da nemam indikacija za istu (rekao prije samog zahvata), pa zaključujem da je možda samo postao oprezniji? Nisam ni tada bila puno mlađa  :Smile: 
Miba, vjerujem da će biti sve OK, kombinirani probiri i mjerenja NN su danas ipak donekle pouzdani (znam na žalost i za one druge slučajeve u kojima su bili loši i na žalost pokazala je tako i Ac). Naravno da jednoznačna može biti jedino Ac. Sretno!

----------


## andream

e da, u prvoj trudnoći bio mi je lošiji i kombinirani probir, ali je dr valjda zaključio na osnovu svega drugoga (UZV, NN, sve druge mjere) da bi trebalo biti sve OK. Zanimljivo...

----------


## orline

Ja sam radila amniocentezu. U Beogradu se izgleda malo više drže onih starih stavova. Meni je taj probir u 12 nedelji bio odličan, NT 1,1, vidjela se nosna kost, i sem rizika godina nešto ko kod Ine, rizici konačnog proračuna UZ+lab su bili 1:10000 i još manji za Edwards. I još pride posteljica na prednjem zidu što neznatno podiže rizik za transplacentarni pristup iglom.
U klinici Jevremova gde sam radila ICSI kod prof.Vlais. su bili izričiti da bez obzira na probire sa 40g mora amniocenteza.
Dr kod koje vodim trudnoću, dosta priznat ginekolog u Bg, je takodje bila izričita da mora amniocenteza sa 40g.
Ja sam bila u zbunu neko vrijeme, ali sam na kraju odlučila da ih poslušam. 
Ja sam prošla dobro (nadam se, već je prošlo malo više od tri sedmice) i rezultati su stigli uredni, normalan muški kariotip :Very Happy: .
Slažem se sa Inom potpuno.
Prvo moraš razlučiti sam sa sobom, šta sa lošim rezultatima, a potom je li čovjek spreman na rizik izgubit zdravu bebu zbog AC.
Mene je to mučilo danima, a onda sam prelomila i bilo je lakše.
Potpuno razumijem i one koji odbiju, jer sam i ja bila na ivici :Smile: 

Miba, drago mi je da je sa curicom sve savršeno, koja si ti nedelja.

Meni punih 19, krenula 20-ta neki dan. Osećam bebu već neko vreme, ali samo kao golicanje, ja stalno mislila da će to biti jače :Razz:  Kako ste vi osjećale u tim prvim nedeljama?

Linalena, tiki-a :Love:

----------


## Sonja29

orline već sam se pitala di si nam nestala :Wink:  Drago mi je da sve ok.Za Ac potpisujem tebe i inu! Prije no što sam odbila Ac dobro smo promislili o svemu i shvatili smo da bez obzira kakav nalaz bio nebi odustali od trudnoće i mrvice. Ja sam bebicu osjetila dosta rano (već oko 12 tt po ET) i sve do 21-22 tjedna su to bili lagani dodiri ali zato sada "tatina nogometašica" nadoknađuje sve :Smile:

----------


## venddy

pozdrav cure, nisam odavno provirala ovdje pa malo da pohvatam. pusa za miba-curic.
danas mi je 2dnt, 3 embrijića vraćena. 
međutim, ovaj postupak sam, iako je tek 2 d otpisala, neke stvari su mi se izdogađale (ne vezano za MPO), i toliko se osjećam loše i pod stresom (čini mi se da ne mogu ni disat normalno) da bi jedino neki turbo super embrij preživio.
a s obzirom na moju povijest takav embrij je samo lik iz bajke.

----------


## tiki_a

venndy, 3 embrijića, pa to super zvuči! ~~~~~~~šaljem za lijepu betu. Odavno više ne vjerujem da stres utječe na pozitivan ishod, u većini slučajeva. Mislim da je presudna biologija. Dobar embrij na prvom mjestu. Žao mi je da si upala u tako loše razdoblje. ~~~~da se sve sredi što prije.

----------


## ina33

> e da, u prvoj trudnoći bio mi je lošiji i kombinirani probir, ali je dr valjda zaključio na osnovu svega drugoga (UZV, NN, sve druge mjere) da bi trebalo biti sve OK. Zanimljivo...


My guess is, ono, čisto teoretski, ful spekulativno, da se dogodilo ovo:

- u međuvremenu (između tvoje prve i druge trudnoće) je imao jednu trudnoću di je sve izgledalo savršeno (nuhalni itd., anomaly scan), ali je bila zeznuta dob, i žena rodila dijete s trisomijom;
- pročitao neku studiju o nepouzdanosti markera u visokoj dobi;
- što god.

Ono što mi od njih tražimo je, dijelom, da u nekom postotku gledaju u staklenu kuglu i kažu - to i to. Današnji UZV, a ni probiri to ne mogu.

A prateći (po sebi), naime, relativno puno IVF-ova, i ovoliko "samopraćenje" u razdoblju od 10 godina, mi, bez obzira što sam ful laik, i što jedan dan pisuckam jednu, pa drugi dan drugo, pruža neki uvid u to koliko (mi) ipak bitno opada kvaliteta jajnih stanica s mojom dobi da od 21 stanice u Mariboru na kraju imam samo 2 blastociste (ma čak i kad uvažim promjene laboratorijskih paradigmi, mogu to pratit), to me čini dodatno opreznim u odnosu na dob, da bih tek tako rekla - vjeruj, imaj osjećaj itd. Plus, što nisam taj tip, ali to ide uz karakterne razlike.

Vezano za "šokove" koje sam ja doživjela, je da bi prije bila sklona vrlo jednostavno dismisat uistinu (meni) sulude bete tipa dupliranje od Inesz i bit uvjerena - nema tu šanse. Sad sam i ja "opreznija", stila scio me nihil scira, i gle čuda, ne poklapa se lab i life.

I dr i ja smo ljudi. Vjerujem da su isti psihomehanizmi u igri - možda se dogodilo "psihooparenje" između tvoje dvije trudnoće, a možda je onaj stil - prva beba teško stečena, već imate jednu itd. Tko bi znao.

Pouzdano znanje, do na očajno rijetki harlekin syndrome koji je ovdje na Rodi objavljen na glavnoj stranici, daje amnio. Ali, ona uistinu ima rizik i jedna od 200 žena će pobaciti, pa ako je double tipa 1:300, rizik amnio 1:200, onda se, uvjetno rečeno, "ne isplati riskirat amnio" - iako je to sve donekle "educated guess".

Bitno je da si par napravi introspekciju što želi, a što ne, koliko god može, ako ikako može.

----------


## tikica_69

Pozdrav mom najdražem klubu 39+, nadam se da me se sjećate  :Yes: 
Samo sam vam htjela reći da nikad ne odustanete i to je sve... drugog načina na žalost nema osim biti strpljiv i uporan  :Heart: 
Pozdrav od nas troje  :Kiss: 

http://tinypic.com/r/2wr45ty/6

----------


## tiki_a

tikičica kakvo je to pitanje???  :Heart:   :Kiss:  ...Kako mi godi pomisao da si nam trbušasta. ~~~~~~za sretno do kraja i da nam maksimalno uživaš!

----------


## orline

Jao, tikica, pa ja nisam znala :Very Happy: 
Čestitaaam.

----------


## Svetlana123

tikica, pa ovo je najljepsa vest u skorije vrijeme!!!!! Bravo, bravo, bravo!!! i cestitke za upornost i istrajnost. Uzivajte!

----------


## venddy

cure mislila sam se bi li napisala ili ne bi, al moram s nekim podjelit. moja  beta jučer 13 dpt 672.
sretna sam nekako u sebi, a opet gušim samu sebe da se previše ne zanosim s obzirom na  spontani i biokemijske. ko će ovo preživit.

----------


## mare41

venddy, baš krasna beta,  za duplanje~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
orline, kiss!

----------


## ina33

Venddy, dobra ti je prva beta, držim palčeve!!!

Svima sretno!

----------


## Inesz

venddy, bravo za betu!

----------


## andream

venddy, čestitam, odlična beta. neka se tako i nastavi ~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Sonja29

venndy,presretna sam zbog tebe! Krasna beta...držim :fige: 
p.s. idem mjenjat potpis

----------


## ivica_k

> cure mislila sam se bi li napisala ili ne bi, al moram s nekim podjelit. moja beta jučer 13 dpt 672.
> sretna sam nekako u sebi, a opet gušim samu sebe da se previše ne zanosim s obzirom na spontani i biokemijske. ko će ovo preživit.


opaaa, krasna beta, krasna vijest! čestitam i ~~~~~~~~~~~~~za dalje :Heart:

----------


## ljube

venddy,super beta,sretno dalje!

----------


## maca papucarica

*Venddy* potiho cestitam i drzim fige za dalje ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Sonja29

Drage naše kokice,bili smo na kontroli,Marija je naprednija za 2 tjedna i teška oko 1600 grama.Dr. se nada da ćemo izdržati još 7 tjedana!

----------


## mirjana s

sonja29 u kojem si tjednu?

----------


## Sonja29

> sonja29 u kojem si tjednu?


danas 30 punih

----------


## miba

venddy :Klap:  -sretno i puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za dalje
Sonja29 - prekrasno-pusa za tvoju Mariju - 30 tt-kako je to brzo prošlo, čini mi se kao da si jučer objavila svoju poz. ß a već se bliži i vaš dan- sretno!

----------


## venddy

ja slijedeću betu mogu tek u utorak izvadit, jučer praznik, subotom nemam gdje u Splitu, ponedjeljak opet praznik. baš se namjestilo.

----------


## maca papucarica

> ja slijedeću betu mogu tek u utorak izvadit, jučer praznik, subotom nemam gdje u Splitu, ponedjeljak opet praznik. baš se namjestilo.


Al ce zato beta biti astronomska  :Smile:

----------


## mare41

> Al ce zato beta biti astronomska


X

----------


## Dhea

pozdrav svim curama, pogotovo trudnicama :Smile: 
dugo sam izbjegavala ovo mjesto, čisto psihe radi
kod mene u svakom posptupku po 2 js manje
matematički gledano 6, 4, 2, 0
vrijeme da odustanem, što vi misite?

----------


## tiki_a

veeeendy!!!!!! Pa čestitam!!!

----------


## Mojca

Dhea, a prirodnjaci?

----------


## linalena

za Vendinu betuuuuu ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ :mama:

----------


## rozalija

> za vendinu betuuuuu ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~:-d:-d:-d:-d

----------


## venddy

druga beta na 19 dnt 9462. doktor me zeza da su se valjda dva, tri conkulića uhvatila.
bili su nam malo conkulasti, nisu bili baš ono okrugli, pa su me na transferu uhvatili zezat da će bit sto posto vlaške conkulaste glave. 
ja pristajem i na to, pa pustit ćemo im kosu da se ne vidi, ili nabit kapu :mama:

----------


## Dhea

super beta, čestitam
što to znači conkulaste glave? ja čula dosad samo za one kockaste :Smile:

----------


## Mojca

Venddy, divno!  :Heart:  za conkuliće!

Dhea, conkulasti su nepravilnog oblika.  :Smile:

----------


## venddy

conkulaste ti je ko da si ga lupio nečim pa nije više baš okrugla nego malo nepravilna s jedne strane (ili obje ako dobro udariš)

----------


## Dhea

zanimljivo
meni nikad nitko nije objasnjavao kako izgledaju
uvijek ono: ima, nema ili dobro, loše :Smile:

----------


## Mojca

Dhea, meni su rekli da imam blasticu štrebericu, ti u Splitu izgleda vole opisne ocjene.  :Smile:

----------


## jadro

Čestitam tikici  :Smile: )))
I ostalim, naravno, ali tikica  :Kiss:

----------


## Dhea

onda stižem u split :Smile: 
na "radost" mm

----------


## venddy

u Splitu dobiješ i sličicu pa odmah vidiš jesu li embrijiće pravedno opisali i hoće li im trebat kasnije u životu :psiholog:

----------


## mare41

venddy, čestitke! (bili conkulići ili ne :Smile: )

----------


## Sonja29

> venddy, čestitke! (bili conkulići ili ne)


*x*

----------


## miba

Venddy :Klap:  i puno ~~~~~~~~~~~ za tvoje conkuliće!

Dhea -ma kakvo odustajanje-8 nezrelih js -mislim da to nije razlog za odustajanje,možda razlog za promijenit dr-a... Drži se draga  :Love:

----------


## sara38

Tako je lijepo vidjeti nove trudnice, čestitam od srca venddy i tikica!!!  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 
Mi smo evo skoro punih 33 tt, za sada školska trudnoća, nadam se i do kraja. Bili smo na pregledu prošli tjedan, sve ok, curka ima oko 1800 g. 
Svima u omiljenom klubu šaljem puno  :Kiss:   :fige:

----------


## linalena

Ja otkazala postupak za jesen
ne želim sada ići po starom zakonu
a i treba mi pauza

pusa svima

----------


## fjora

> Pozdrav mom najdražem klubu 39+, nadam se da me se sjećate 
> Samo sam vam htjela reći da nikad ne odustanete i to je sve... drugog načina na žalost nema osim biti strpljiv i uporan 
> Pozdrav od nas troje 
> 
> http://tinypic.com/r/2wr45ty/6


draga, čestitam  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 
čitam ja nešto i u oči mi upadne tvoj potpis- čekaj , čekaj - ne mogu vjerovati- baš mi je drago i to još blizančeki, ajde uživaj

----------


## Mimek

joj nisam bila na forumu sto godina, ali došla sam čestitati debeloj (još nisi, ali budeš) tikici_69

evo dokaza kao se isplati biti uporan  :Smile: 

do posljednjeg, pa dva !!!!  želim ti školsku do kraja i svim ostalim trudničicama 39+  :Kiss:

----------


## The Margot

Evo mene kampanjca – sretnica koja je u prirodnjaku (u ovim godinama) došla do transfera:
15 dnt, kućni test negativan, cijeli dan i cijelu noć očajni menstrualni bolovi, nema (još) niti kapljice krvi. Bolovi se smirili, skoro potpuno... Menzisa nema, no ne znači da neće doći.
Ukratko, ludim.
Pozdrav i sretno svima!

----------


## Inesz

vrijeme je da se klub probudi  :Smile: 

nije da nas nema na forumu...
hajmo cure...


Margot, gdje si? Reci nam novosti!
 :Smile:

----------


## Matija

Drage moje dame,

evo mene u Vaš klub. Tek sam počela sa postupcima MPO. Jučer sam bila na prvoj terapiji, dvije inekcije Decapepyl, a danas nastavak. Vesele me svi vaši uspjesi i to mi daje nadu i snagu za moju daljnju upornost i borbu.
zahvalna sam što imamo mogućnost putem ovakvih foruma pomoći jedna drugoj. :Smile:

----------


## mare41

Matija, dobro nam došla!
Ovdje je prvo pitanje kakvi su ti nalazi :Smile:  (da se ne iznenadiš :Smile: ): FSH; AMH, antralni folikuli-obzirom na dob. Sad si u dugom protokolu (supresija prije stimulacije) ili?, kakva će biti stimulacija? Sretno!

----------


## Inesz

Cure, 
što nam rade i gdje su: Lutkica, Orline, Miba?

----------


## Sonja29

> Cure, 
> što nam rade i gdje su: Lutkica, Orline, Miba?


nema nam ni Sare38 ili sam ja što propustila....

----------


## venddy

evo kopiram svoj post s druge teme, nisam dobila odgovor pa ću probati ovdje. Pliz pomoć:

"imam pitanje za iskusnije trudnice ili mame, kako su vam računali tjedne trudnoće, da li datum punkcije pa minus 14 dana i to uzeli kao prvi dan ciklusa ili baš od prvog dana stvarnog ciklusa? Meni nitko ništa nije računao još, nema ni trudničku jer sam valjda prekomplicirana pa čekaju. Ja sam onako odokativnom metodom sebi računala od prvog dana ciklusa.
bitno mi je zbog nuhalnog i komb. probira jer idu na go i datum u kojem su me naručili mi je prekasno jer bih tada već ušla u 15-ti tjedan (ako Bog da) ili me mogu uzeti slijedeći utorak prije godišnjeg a ja bi tada po mom računanju bila 10+6 pa ne znam da li je to prerano za ove pretrage."

----------


## Mojca

venndy, racuna se prema danu punkcije. iako ima i onih koji racunaju prema prvom danu posljednjeg cilusa, ali to nije ispravno, osim kad ciklusi traju tocno 28 dana. 
sretno.

----------


## sara38

> nema nam ni Sare38 ili sam ja što propustila....


Tu sam Sonja, iz prikrajka virim.... Evo i tu da javim da je za sada sve ok, zatvorena sam još, guram u 39. tjednu, termin mi je 16.08. Svima velika pusa.....  :Smile:

----------


## miba

> Cure, 
> što nam rade i gdje su: Lutkica, Orline, Miba?


evo i mene, tj nas- napredujemo -sad smo u 26.tt- zasad je sve ok, iako se sad pojavio novi strah jer naginjemo na placentu prev., ali jos ima vremena da se to promijeni-navodno se konačna dijagnoza postavlja sa 30tt- inače curka je živahna i to mi daje snagu i nadu da će sve biti dobro...Još uvijek ima trenutaka kad moram pogladiti trbuh da se uvjerim da sam trudna , a imam i šta pogladiti :Yes:  kile idu ko lude, ali neka, poslije ćemo se boriti s njima! 
Pusa svima i puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## orline

> Cure, 
> što nam rade i gdje su: Lutkica, Orline, Miba?


Inesz  :Smile: 
Na sve nas misliš

Evo mene sa kontrole, baš dosta prošlo, nekih pet sedmica. Mislim, za naše pojmove, jer sam u prvom trimestru išla prečesto zbog krvarenja i hematoma :Wink: 
Danas smo punih 30. 

Veliki  smo! Imamo 1650g, +- neka tolerancija, naravno. Mamin namćor mali, neda  da ga vidim, stavio ne šake, nego i noge preko lica. Kako je to izveo,  to samo on zna 
I  bio je miran, kao da spava, mada u tom položaju fakira bih i ja bila  mirna. Malo mahanja i to je sve, dr je morala da malo drmne sondom da ga  razbudi, hihi. Srculence štrika, pustila mi malo da čujem, kao da  dosad nisam...uvijek lijep zvuk. 
Plodove vode taman, nema je  previše (brinula sam se zbog OGTT jer je bio graničan) i posteljica Gr I. Ja nemam otoka,  pritisak dobar. Zasad smo potaman. Karlično je i dalje,  izgleda da nema namjeru ni da se okreće,  zadnja tri pregleda je  uvijek tako. Kaže moj muž- neće biti gimnastičar, mrzi ga da dubi na glavi   
Sve u svemu, dr zadovoljna zasad, ja još više. 
Pozdrav za sve.




> evo kopiram svoj post s druge teme, nisam dobila odgovor pa ću probati ovdje. Pliz pomoć:
> 
> "imam pitanje za iskusnije trudnice ili mame, kako su vam računali tjedne trudnoće, da li datum punkcije pa minus 14 dana i to uzeli kao prvi dan ciklusa ili baš od prvog dana stvarnog ciklusa? Meni nitko ništa nije računao još, nema ni trudničku jer sam valjda prekomplicirana pa čekaju. Ja sam onako odokativnom metodom sebi računala od prvog dana ciklusa.
> bitno mi je zbog nuhalnog i komb. probira jer idu na go i datum u kojem su me naručili mi je prekasno jer bih tada već ušla u 15-ti tjedan (ako Bog da) ili me mogu uzeti slijedeći utorak prije godišnjeg a ja bi tada po mom računanju bila 10+6 pa ne znam da li je to prerano za ove pretrage."


Trebalo bi po punkciji pa minus 14 dana, ali meni svi računali po menstruaciji, iako je punkcija bila 16-17 dan, jer sam startala sa stimulacijom tek peti dan. Meni bilo bitno u prvom trimestru, poslije se sve to niveliše, jer svaka beba raste svojim tempom.

----------


## mare41

orline, lijepe vijesti! sretno dalje! (nisam se ovdje pohvalila da pazim na tebe na drugom kraju :Smile: )

----------


## Sonja29

orline brinuli smo se za tebe! Drago mi je da je sve u redu i da mali namčor napreduje. :Smile:  Ne mogu vjerovati da je prošlo već 30 tt a što se okretanja tiće ima još vremena. Moja curka se okrenula tek sa 36 tt.
mare,mare.....još šutiš :Wink:

----------


## Mojca

Orline, mojoj frendici se curka okrenula dan prije termina i onda na sam termin "pokucala" i zeznula doktore koji su sve pripremili za CR. 
Sretno do kraja!  :Heart:

----------


## orline

Mare :Cool: 

Sonja, pa ti si tu..Još malo...Moram svraćati češće za lijepe vijesti :Smile: 

Mojca, Sonja, hvala, moja dr misli da se to kod prvorotki rjeđe dešava, ali je možda mali namćor u inat ubijedi u suprotno :Laughing:

----------


## Mimek

šta to znači: "mare još šutiš"? imaš li nam nešto za prijavit ? ajde neka me grom ošine.
danas jedna tužna, pa bi rado jednu sretnu vijest

pozdravi i čestitke svim trudničicama, mamicama i vršnjakinjama i upornicama (i novima naravno)

----------


## Mojca

Mimek... lijepo te vidjeti...  :Smile:  

Hm... ovo o šutnji i mene zanima.

----------


## Mimek

hvala Mojca. Bilo bi lijepo sve vas vidjeti uživo sa malim trčkaralima, pa bi mogla mare (ako ne miruje doma  :Wink: ) organizirat nešto

rijetko zvirnem, ali uvijek nešto novo nađem što me većinom razveseli

----------


## Bubzi

Evo i mene puca znatiželja. Mare?  :Kiss:

----------


## Sonja29

a nije ono što mislite :Smile: )) 
na ovo se odnosilo još šutiš (nisam se ovdje pohvalila da pazim na tebe na drugom kraju :Smile: )

----------


## mare41

> danas jedna tužna vijest


 :Sad:  
Sonja je zakuhala slučajno i objasnila
Sonja~~~~~~~~~~još samo malo do susreta!

----------


## linalena

e cure moje, cure, meni sada niš jasno
stvarno bi neka  :Coffee:  dobro došla

Orline  :Bouncing:  da se ko ovaj namćor okrene

Sonja  :Dancing Fever:  još malo, samo neka bude sve u redu

----------


## Mimek

a nije sonja kriva (ne daj Bože kriviti trudnicu u tako visokoj trudnoći) sonjice sretno i da sve prođe suuuper

ja sam kriva jer: "što se babi snilo..."

----------


## Sonja29

joj mimek....svi bi mi bili sretni da je ono drugo ALI.... bit će nekad i to!
hvala vam!

----------


## venddy

Sonja, Sonja i mene si navukla, tako sam brzo letjela očima preko postova iščekujući :Yes: 
Sve me objave od srca raduju al ovaj klub ipak nekako posebno

----------


## tiki_a

E, Sonja29, baš si zakuhala  :Smile:  s mare41 i neka si, odmah sam htjela bježati na pp da je pitam, kad vidim pita se ovdje javno. Nadam se da je ovo još dodatni poticaj za našu dragu mare41  :Heart: . Sonja29 SRETNO, još malo!
orline, tako si lijepo sve napisala, ~~~~~za dalje.
venddy, i meni je ovdje najljepše.
Još malo ~~~~~za naše 39+trudnice

----------


## gričanka

> ...
> Još malo ~~~~~za naše 39+trudnice


...  i za sve one koje će to tek postati!
Veliki pozdrav i mamama i čekalicama meni najdražeg kluba!
 :Heart:

----------


## tiki_a

Oooooooo, gričanka!!!!  :Heart:

----------


## miba

E da Sonja i ja se uhvatila, ali dobro, bit će, bit će , skakutat ćemo mi i za našu Mare, a i za ostale suborke :fige:  i sipamo puno trudničke prašine!
Orline- bravo za tvog malog namćora- vidim grabite velikim koracima prema najsretnijem trenutku-što reći -sretno do kraja!
-evo i mi vas slijedimo-naša curka ko i mama- malo "jača"- na pregledu sa 29 tt 1740gr-nasmijavala nas- cijelo vrijeme pregleda skakutala i odguravala doktoru sondu, posteljica se digla i više ne naliježe na ušće, tak da je za sada sve ok!
Inesz, Sonja - rastopim se kad vidim vaše avatare :Zaljubljen: 
pozdrav svima i puno~~~~

----------


## Inesz

miba, za 2 mjeseca i mi ćemo se pekmeziti nad tvojim avatarom  :Smile:

----------


## Sonja29

> miba, za 2 mjeseca i mi ćemo se pekmeziti nad tvojim avatarom


Veliki potpis i moram dodati da je Ivan veliki zavodnik vec sada :Smile:

----------


## linalena

jesemti komadi kak lijepu djecu rađate, ma milina jedna
a sada je vrijeme da se i mi ostale pridružimo

ja se opuštala prek ljeta, konačno se ciklus ustabilio na 28 dana, čak i O osjećam, izgubila sam neš kila, nabavili drugog pesa a i muž se neš pokrenuo (stvarno sport utječe na njihove hormone - znate ono joj daj me pusti boli me glava). Nadamo se da mi je i spermio bolji. Ako će biti sve uredu krajem mjeseca krećemo, ovaj put u kratki postupak sa cetrotidama

svima velika velika pusa - kada će  :Coffee:

----------


## tiki_a

Aaaaaaa, dugo me nema i sada vidim Sonjin avatar, pa ČESTITAM mami i tati!!!

----------


## tiki_a

linalena jedva čekam da startaš pa da te malo pratim~~~~~~
Svima  :Heart:

----------


## Mojca

Linalena, ~~~~~ za uspjeh!

----------


## mare41

tiki, moraš modernizirati potpis :Smile: , Sonja i cura su super, a i orline se skoro bliži susret...

----------


## Mojca

Tiki, što sam propustila...?
 :Smile:

----------


## mare41

mislim, stvarno, bez uvrede, ništa osobno, al ovo postaje klub sporokopčajućih :Smile: , samo sam rekla tiki_a da izbaci sonju29 iz potpisa... :Smile: , niko ništa nikom ne propušta :Smile:

----------


## venddy

a mare, godine + droga i ti bi da mi i dalje brzo kopčamo :Laughing:

----------


## Mojca

:Embarassed:

----------


## tiki_a

Ha ha mare, hvala na upozorenju, budem sredila potpis čim se približim kompu. S mobom ide kilavo. Ma glavno da su vibrice u potpisu pomogle. ... A ja tik pred odustajanja, prestara sam si više za sve. Hbh...život je okrutan...ajde ovo moje i ne baš toliko...

----------


## orline

Tiki_a  :Love:  Hvala ti na vibrama, meni su tvoje iz potpisa uistinu pomogle.

Sonja i curica su dobro, kako sam se obradovala kad sam ovo pročitala :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  Nek je srećno

----------


## mare41

orline, lijepo te vidjeti ovdje, cijela pomutnja bila zbog tebe (i sonje :Smile: )

----------


## orline

Hehe, a nisam kriva, majke mi  :Smile: 
Evo malac šuta dok kucam, pozdravlja vas. Doduše više unutra nego spolja, pravi introvert. (presloži mi organe u  maloj karlici)

----------


## pipi73

Ja samo zelim da vas sve pozdravim...i prikljucim se grupi  :Smile:

----------


## Kyra Ars

Pozdrav svima,

nakon mjeseci citanja i nalazenja utjehe među vasim postovima, konacno sam se odvazila pridruziti. Poslije 3 AIH-a i 3 IVF-a u godinu dana, bezbroj pretraga i svega sto ide uz to osjecam se ko isluzena raga. Ali idemo naprijed, nadamo se...

----------


## Inesz

Ars, 
dobro nam došla u klub i još prije te otpratili na trudničke teme.

Razumijem te da ti je teško, da si obeshrabrena, razočarana... ali ti osjećaji nisu potrebni nama  curama u najboljim godinama, zar ne? Glavu gore draga!  :Smile: 



Možeš li nam se malo predstaviti? Napisati nešto o vašem mpo putu i teškoćama koje ste imali?

----------


## Mojca

Kyra, dobro nam došla... i što prije ostvarila snove.  :Smile:

----------


## Inesz

baš vas volim :Zaljubljen:  :Zaljubljen:  
i sretna sam jer vas poznajem :Heart:  :Heart:

----------


## Mojca

Inesz sunce...  :Zaljubljen:  
 :Kiss:

----------


## Kyra Ars

Hvala vam svima na dobrodošlici. Sva sam se razniježila... Naša priča ne razlikuje se puno od ostalih. Dugo smo čekali da uopće krenemo, a kad smo krenuli shvatili smo da smo  u ozbiljnim godinama. Dijagnoza - idiopate (iako ja u to ne vjerujem, negdje čuči neki razlog, sigurno). Muževi nalazi su uredni. Ja imam nizak AMH (7,33 pmol/L) i  FSH na gornjoj granici (12,1), što nije bilo prepreka da u sva tri IVF-a dobijemo od 2 do 6 jajnih stanica i po 2 lijepa embrija. Nešto se dogodi kasnije.
Evo kratko našeg puta:
- 2011. laparoskopija: začepljen jedan jajovod i I. stupanj endometrioze (to dr. kaže nema veze)
- 2011. 3 AIH-a nakon klomifena, beta 0
- 2012. 3 IVF-a s kratkim protokolima (12-21 menopura): bete 0
Trenutačno pijem najmanju dozu Euthyroxa po preporuci endokrinologa, jer mi je TSH 2,77 (kao u granicama, ali za planiranje trudnoće previsok). Sama istražujem, bila sam i na akupunkturi, idem drugi tjedan kod genetičara, moram imati osjećaj da nešto poduzimam. Spremamo se ovaj mjesec na još jedan pokušaj u Citu, a u ožujku smo naručeni u Mariboru. Nadam se da vas nisam udavila...

----------


## Inesz

Kyra, samo piši poruke da bi uskoro mogla i primati privatnu poštu u inbox.
Svaki par ima svoju priču, tu smo da informiramo jedni druge, pomognemo savjetom, ohrabrenjem i podrškom.


Da, kao što i sama znaš godine su tu, ali to ne znači da je nemoguće uspjeti.

Dobra je odluka otići kod genetičara, oba partnera trebaju ići kod genetičara.

Sretno u sljedećem postupku.

----------


## Kyra Ars

Hvala Inesz  :Smile:

----------


## Kyra Ars

Drage moje, danas sam s mužem bila u genetičarke. Razgovarali smo sat vremena, sve nas je ispitala i prvi put u našoj relativno kratkoj MPO karijeri da netko sagledava našu priču u cjelini. Uglavnom, moramo napraviti serologiju i kariogram, a ono što dr. smatra našom glavnom preprekom je moj nizak feritin (8). Dovodi u usku vezu zalihu željeza i (ne)plodnost. Misli da nema smisla ulaziti u novi postupak dok feritin ne povećam do 40. Nevjerojatno mi je, da nakon tri neuspješna IVF-a mom MPO liječniku nije palo na pamet da provjerim željezo. Ima li neka od vas iskustva s ovim? Znate li nekoga tko je nakon što je popravio feritin zatrudnio?

----------


## Mojca

Kyra, odgovorila sam ti na topicu o feritinu.

----------


## venddy

kyra pretpostavljam da si bila kod moje genetičarke, baš mi zvuči kao njena priča. 
Moja razina feritina je bila 10 iako mi je samo željezo bilo super. Kljukala sam se željezom i podigla feritin na 40 i onda krenula u postupak. Da li su neuspjesi bili zbog toga ili ne, kao i sve u MPO, još uvijek je, koliko ja u mojoj borbi mogu zaključit, nagađanje. 
Još jedan faktor koji rijetko tko kontrolira a navodno također može otežavat trudnoću je nedostatak vitamina D3. A tko to kontrolira!? Ja sam i tu bila u deficitu, pila i njega pa sad jel što od tog presudilo......
Svakako bi ti preporučila da počneš pit željezo i poradiš na tome. Ja sam ga podigla u nekih 2,5 mjeseca a bili su me prestrašili da će mi trebat između 4 i 6.

----------


## Kyra Ars

Joj, hvala ti Venddy, bas si me razveselila. Lijepo je čuti da si nakon toga uspjela, bez obzira je li željezo bio pravi uzrok, nečemu se mogu nadati. I da, mislim da je ista genetičarka, ne znam da ima još koja u Splitu. Ja zapravo i cijelo vrijeme ovih naših pokušaja razmišljam da mora postojati još nešto, a disbalans u organizmu, bilo željeza, D3 ili nečega trećeg, čini mi se logičnim objašnjenjem. Nadam se samo da ću ga uspjeti podići brzo. Jesi ti pila Heferol? Kako si kontrolirala D3?

----------


## Inesz

cure, ima boljih preparata od Hererola. Retafer, Ferrum ...

----------


## Mojca

Što ne valja s Heferolom? 
 :Sad:

----------


## venddy

dr. mi je prepisala Heferol al sam ga pila samo nekoliko dana, malo sam po Internetu kopala i čini mi se od firme Vitaminia naručila Bodegin Iron Complex. Malo sam se dopisivala sa čovjekom iz te firme pa mi je preporučio baš zbog razine feritina ove tablete, pila sam čini mi se duplu dozu od inače preporučene (po uputi spomenutog gospodina) i prilično  brzo se feritin popeo. Odgovarale su mi više od Heferola jer čini mi se da su imale u sebi i vitamina c i još nešto (zaboravila sam), sve za bolju iskorištenost željeza a i nije ih trebalo piti na prazan želudac pa mi nisu ni teško padale.
Što se tiče vitamina D kontrolirala sam razinu (vadila krv) i kako sam bila u deficitu pila sam i vitamin D3.

----------


## Kyra Ars

Hvala...bacam se na željezo... :Wink:

----------


## Mojca

venddy, imaš neki link na taj preparat?

----------


## Konfuzija

Možda će biti glupo pitanje, al ajd... Zar nije dovoljno željezo iz prenatala? Na mome piše da pokriva 100% RDA.

----------


## venddy

> venddy, imaš neki link na taj preparat?



evo link dole, ja sam ih slučajno pronašla tražeći preparate baš zbog feritina, pisala sam na njihov mail (malo se raspitivala) i odlučila probat. Relativno brzo sam podigla razinu feritina (manje od 3 mjeseca). Meni su bile sasvim ok, ja sam ih podnosila bolje od Heferola.
http://www.vitaminia.hr/proizvod/7/Iron+Complex

----------


## Kyra Ars

Cure, malo sam surfala i pronašla  stranicu o kojoj venddy govori. Ne morate naručivati internetom, imaju popis ljekarni u Hrvatskoj koje ih prodaju. Možda ćete naći neku u svom gradu. Meni je tako jednostavnije.

Venddy, moja je doktorica u čudu, ne zna iz koje krvne pretrage se dobiva D3 i tko to radi. Možeš li se sjetiti?

Konfuzija, nije dovoljno ako  imaš nedostatak željeza. Nije ista količina željeza u Prenatalu i ona koju dobiješ iz jedne tablete, primjerice Heferola. A Heferola piješ jednu ili dvije tablete dnevno, ovisno o nalazu.

----------


## Mojca

> evo link dole, ja sam ih slučajno pronašla tražeći preparate baš zbog feritina, pisala sam na njihov mail (malo se raspitivala) i odlučila probat. Relativno brzo sam podigla razinu feritina (manje od 3 mjeseca). Meni su bile sasvim ok, ja sam ih podnosila bolje od Heferola.
> http://www.vitaminia.hr/proizvod/7/Iron+Complex


Hvala. Ima lijepi popratni sastav, vit C, B12, B6 i bakar, još samo mangan fali.  :Smile:  
Dobro je znati, ako mi opet zatreba probati ću, tot'hema nije dobavljiva u HR. pa mi je ovo super info.  :Smile:

----------


## venddy

[QUOTE=Kyra Ars;2226847]Venddy, moja je doktorica u čudu, ne zna iz koje krvne pretrage se dobiva D3 i tko to radi. Možeš li se sjetiti?QUOTE]

vadi se koncentacija vitamina D u krvi (ako si u manjku onda si i u manjaku sa D3, pije se D3-bar sam ja dobila tu uputu i pila D3) i to se pri sumnji u manjak vadi  25(OH)D ili puno ime 25-hydroxyvitamin D, tako piše na mom nalazu. 
Moja prijateljica je vadila u centralnom laboratoriju u bolnici, ne znam vadi li i koji od ovih privatnih laboratorija. Ja ga nisam vadila u bolnici nego u sklopu krvnih pretraga kod jednog od najboljih homeopata kod kojeg sam bila lani. Između hrpe ostalih informacija dobila sam i ovu o preniskoj koncentraciji vitamina D.

----------


## Konfuzija

Pa da, rekla sam da je glupo pitanje  :Trep trep:  .. hvala na odgovoru.

----------


## Kyra Ars

Konfuzija, meni je svako pitanje - dobro pitanje. Koga ćemo pitati ako ne jedna drugu... :Yes:

----------


## tikica_69

Ulogirah se nakon dužeg vremena i na ovaj PDF pa da vas sve lijepo pozdravim, čestitam novim 39+ mamama a ostalima pošaljem pregršt trudničkih vibrica.
Kiss svima i ne dajte se  :Kiss:

----------


## venddy

tikice pao mi je pogled na potpis. ne mogu ništa ni reć.  :Love:  draga

----------


## Mojca

Tikice, mislim često na tebe i držim fige. 
 :Heart:

----------


## Mojca

Cure, trebam info za frendicu, gdje ima za kupiti DHEA?

----------


## venddy

Mojca u  ljekarnama ima za kupit dhea ili barem u onima koje uglavnom drže vitamine, prirodnu kozmetiku i slično. Ja sam pila neki od KAL-a nije čak ni nešto skup.

cure jeste li u trudnoći stalno imale neki osjećaj da vas negdje nešto u donjem dijelu stomaka probada, boli? Ja od početka svako malo osjetim nešto takvo, dr kaže da za sada sve izgleda kako treba pa me zanima dal bi to moglo biti od rastezanja i pomicanja organa, ipak je riječ o organima u najboljim godinama?

----------


## Mojca

Hvala venndy. 
Je, bilo je nekih stezanja, uzdužnih boli, ali ne probadanja... Imala sam osjećaj kao da si organi traže novo mjesto, da je sve ispretureno. Ne brni se, sve je to normalno. I nema nužno veze s najboljim godinama.  :Heart:

----------


## anaea40

Drage moje, moram objaviti veliku vijest, ali sada ću ukratko jer teško mogu naći vremena za komp. Ja sam mjesec dana prije 43. rođendana rodila dugo očekivano drugo dijete. Rodila nam se curica, moja starija kći je presretna. Trudnoća je iz 7. stimuliranog, bilo je i nekoliko prirodnih uz samo jedan transfer, te 1 polustimulirani. postupak je bio  u VG, imala sam 2 j.st i 2 4 st. zametka 2. dan i eto primilo se. držim bebu u narucju pa ima dosta grešaka u pisanju. želim vam reći da nikad ne odustanete dok ne ostvarite svoje ciljeve i da nada umire zadnja. Sve dok proizvodite svoje j.st. ima nade. kad budem imala više vremena napisat ću detaljnije.
pozdrav i sretno svim članicama kluba :Wink:

----------


## Inesz

:Smile: 
sva sam se raznježila.
čestitam od srca!!!

----------


## Vagica

Čestitam anaea 40!!! Upornost se isplatila.

----------


## Mojca

Divno draga! Cestitam!

----------


## ina33

Čestitam, aenea, prekrasna vijest  :Smile: !!!

----------


## Kadauna

> Čestitam, aenea, prekrasna vijest !!!



X

čestitam od srca

----------


## tetadoktor

> Čestitam, aenea, prekrasna vijest !!!


i ja  :Very Happy:

----------


## venddy

anea od srca čestitam na curici

----------


## tiki_a

> Drage moje, moram objaviti veliku vijest, ali sada ću ukratko jer teško mogu naći vremena za komp. Ja sam mjesec dana prije 43. rođendana rodila dugo očekivano drugo dijete. Rodila nam se curica, moja starija kći je presretna. Trudnoća je iz 7. stimuliranog, bilo je i nekoliko prirodnih uz samo jedan transfer, te 1 polustimulirani. postupak je bio  u VG, imala sam 2 j.st i 2 4 st. zametka 2. dan i eto primilo se. držim bebu u narucju pa ima dosta grešaka u pisanju. želim vam reći da nikad ne odustanete dok ne ostvarite svoje ciljeve i da nada umire zadnja. Sve dok proizvodite svoje j.st. ima nade. kad budem imala više vremena napisat ću detaljnije.
> pozdrav i sretno svim članicama kluba


Aaaaaaaa, kakve dobre vijesti stižu u klub. anaea, velika ČESTITKA tebi i tm-u  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Zaljubljen:

----------


## rozalija

anea iskreno čestitam tebi i tvojoj obitelji na maloj princezi.
Dragim curama iz kluba 39+ šaljem puno pusica.

Mi smo sada trenutno u stanju mirovanja, ja sam osdlučila odraditi neke nalaze (hormone, AMH, papu) da vidim gdje sam a onda bih najvjerovatnije poslije nove godine pokušali jedan postupak odraditi u CITU a usput se opet prijaviti u MB.

----------


## andream

Aenea, čestitke na drugoj bebici.
I svim mojim curama iz najdražeg kluba puno vibrica za što god trebale ~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Sonja29

anea čestitam!!!! :Smile:

----------


## anaea40

Drage moje, hvala vam na čestitkama  :Heart:

----------


## Kyra Ars

Anaea40, i ja se pridružujem čestitkama! Prekrasna vijest! Svima nam daje nadu da će nam snovi ostvariti...

----------


## miba

anaea prekrasno :Klap:  iskrene čestitke!

----------


## tikica_69

anaea40, iskrene čestitke  :Very Happy:

----------


## tiki_a

Puno novosti za mene. rozalija se sprema za akciju  :Klap: 
andream  :Heart:  ... Kako je lijepo vidjeti staro društvo  :Smile: ...da ne nabrajam  :Smile: 
tikica_69~~~~~
Sonja29  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## orline

Anaea40, i ja se pridružujem čestitkama!
Tikica, ~~~~~~~~~~~

Nisam se odavno javljala, evo mene u devetom mj.  :Smile: 

Sutra idem na kontrolu i CTG, pa ćemo malo češće poslije. Sutra sam 36+5.
Prije sedamnaest dana smo imali oko 2300, valjda smo porasli malo od tad.

Pozdrav za sve cure.
Tiki_a, mare, sonja, rozalija, andream, inesz, uups, nekog ću zaboraviti pa neću dalje, hvala vam na podršci tokom ovih devet mjeseci  :Smile:

----------


## Snekica

anaea40, čestitam! 
orline , sretno! 
Rozalija, ova nasmijana avatarica želi seku ili bracu! Nek joj se ubrzo želja i ostvari! 
Drage moje, ne spadam na ovu temu, ali svako toliko vas dođem poškicati da vidim je li tema zamrla, što bi značilo da ste jedna po jedna ostvarile svoje najljepše snove. Tužna sam kad vidim da neke od vas još uvijek ipak održavaju temu živom, ali se i raspoložim kad vidim da idete opet i opet i da ne posustajete! Vi ste moje hrabrice i prave žene lavice  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## Inesz

Orline, još malo i eto vašeg dečka! Sretno!
Sneki, navijam za tvoj prirodnjak!
miba, tikica_69, rozalija ~~~~~

----------


## tiki_a

orline, dogurala ti i do devetog, SRETNO do kraja!
Inesz  :Kiss: 
Sneki, definitvno je tvoj red za uspjeh, pratim i ~~~~~~~~

----------


## laky

> Orline, još malo i eto vašeg dečka! Sretno!
> Sneki, navijam za tvoj prirodnjak!
> miba, tikica_69, rozalija ~~~~~


Inesz definitivno najbolji avatar na forumu svaki mi put izmami osmijeh

----------


## mare41

orline, draga, grlim i čekam s tobom..........
sneki, ovaj klub nije raspoložen za tugu, pa nemoj ni ti biti :Smile:

----------


## Kyra Ars

Cure, pomagajte, vi uvijek sve znate...
Došli su mi nalazi serološke pretrage i nekoliko pretraga je pozitivno, npr. EBV VCA IgG. Ne znam što bih mislila, a neću još sigurno mjesec dana do genetičarke koja me na to poslala. Je li netko od vas radio te pretrage i što to znači? 
Hvala vam...

----------


## pipi73

> Cure, pomagajte, vi uvijek sve znate...
> Došli su mi nalazi serološke pretrage i nekoliko pretraga je pozitivno, npr. EBV VCA IgG. Ne znam što bih mislila, a neću još sigurno mjesec dana do genetičarke koja me na to poslala. Je li netko od vas radio te pretrage i što to znači? 
> Hvala vam...


Mislim da imas mononukleozu...prenosi se kapljicno...odaje je visa T,malaksalost i sl...pao ti imunitet...moras malo mirovati,poboljsati imunitet i svakako razgovarati sa svojim doktorom...Drzim fige da sto prije prodje

----------


## Kyra Ars

Hvala vam cure, malo sam surfala... 
Ovo IgG znači da je bolest nekad preboljena, a imam nekoliko IgG-ova pozitivno. Sve mi je čudno jer bi to značilo da sam te bolesti nekad imala, a nikad nisam imala ni mononukleozu ni išta drugo.  Možda mi je samo imunitet jako pao...
Svakako cu  otići do doktorice. 
Što sve nećemo otkriti i naučiti na ovom našem putu! :neznam: 

Hvala vam cure, još jedanput...

----------


## Sonja29

orline jedva čekam da nam se javiš sa svojom mrvicom u naručju. Sretno draga!
Inesz ljubi nam malog zavodnika :Zaljubljen: 
Sneki potpisujem Maru!

----------


## Inesz

da malo zavibramo našoj orline ~~~~ termin je blizu!  :Smile:

----------


## ljube

uz vibrice orline da zavibriramo i za našu mibu ~~~~~~~~~~ i njezin termin je blizu!  :Smile:

----------


## mare41

> uz vibrice orline da zavibriramo i za našu mibu ~~~~~~~~~~ i njezin termin je blizu!


i ja ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za obje!

----------


## Inesz

ajjme, kako sam mogla našu mibu zaboraviti?!¨

~~~~~~

----------


## rozalija

> da malo zavibramo našoj orline ~~~~ termin je blizu!


~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~:-d:-d:-d

----------


## rozalija

> uz vibrice orline da zavibriramo i za našu mibu ~~~~~~~~~~ i njezin termin je blizu!


~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~:-d
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~:-d:-d:-d:-d

----------


## orline

Drage moje, pozdravljamo vas M. i ja 
Moj sinčić se rodio 18.10. i kući smo već sedam dana, polako se navikavamo na novi bioritam.
Zasad imam dovoljno mlijeka, nadam se da će tako i ostati.
Hvala vam na vibrama i podršci  :Smile:

----------


## Inesz

Orline  :Heart: 
Dobro nam došao maleni dječače! Neka te prate sreća i zdravlje!

----------


## Mojca

Orline, čestitam! 
 :Smile:  
Dobro nam došao dečko mali! 

Inesz, tvoj ljepotan je sve slađi!  :Smile:

----------


## ina33

*Čestitam*, orline  :Smile: !

----------


## ljube

Orline, čestitam na sinčiću!

----------


## Kadauna

welcome little boy  :Heart:  mami veliku pusu................. 


ja se inače ponadala da je i drugih noviteta na 39+, novih trudnoća....... pa ajde da možda copram ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## mare41

draga orline, čestitam!!!!!

----------


## tikica_69

orline, iskrene čestitke na dječačiću  :Heart:

----------


## Sonja29

draga orline česitamo i topla dobrodošlica malenom M. :Heart: 
miba veliki AltGr+1

----------


## tetadoktor

> welcome little boy  mami veliku pusu................. 
> 
> 
> ja se inače ponadala da je i drugih noviteta na 39+, novih trudnoća....... pa ajde da možda copram ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


samo daj Kadauna, treba nam  :Laughing: 

orline, čestitam i sretno od  :Heart:

----------


## rikikiki

Orline, prekrasna vijest .. čestitam o srca i ljubim malog dečka  :Heart:  :Kiss:

----------


## rozalija

Orline čestitam od  :Heart:  tebi i TM a malom dečkiću velika dobrodošlica.

----------


## venddy

orline čestitka od srca na sinčiću

----------


## tiki_a

Draga orline, velika čestitka tebi i tm-u na vašem sinčiću  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## tiki_a

Moram malo korigirati potpis  :Smile:

----------


## Mojca

A što, tu se nitko ne veseli?!

Ajmo, tuuuuulum....  :pivo:  

 :Dancing Fever:  :Sing:  :Very Happy: 

Mareeeeeee  :Heart:

----------


## Inesz

> A što, tu se nitko ne veseli?!
> 
> Ajmo, tuuuuulum....  
> 
> 
> 
> Mareeeeeee


*X*

jel vidite moj avatar?!

----------


## Mimek

:Very Happy: Ovaj klub se posebno veseli i luduje kao i ostatak foruma za dobru vilu  Mare :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  ne da mi više hopsića

----------


## tetadoktor

uffff...ja sam još uvijek sva u suzama i totalno naježena *od sreće*!!! mare  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## tiki_a

> A što, tu se nitko ne veseli?!
> 
> Ajmo, tuuuuulum....  
> 
> Mareeeeeee


Stižem na tuuuuuulum, žiiiiivjeli mare i njezina bolja polovica  :pivo:  hik  :njam:   :Sing:

----------


## Ona koja nije pisala

mare mare  :pivo:  :pivo:  :pivo:

----------


## Sonja29

vilo naša  :pivo:

----------


## orline

> Stižem na tuuuuuulum, žiiiiivjeli mare i njezina bolja polovica  hik


Ma ja to kasnim na tulum!!!!
Mareeeee, živjeli!!! Jao kako sam srećna, nemaš pojma :Very Happy:

----------


## Kyra Ars

Listam danas forum na brzinu, i vidim neku gužvu, i vidim Ineszin avatar, i vidim puste hopsiće, i ništa mi jasno... Sad čitam i ne znam gdje bih se prije javila. Prelijepa vijest... Živjela Mare! Za tulum!  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## Sonja29

> Moram malo korigirati potpis


opet moraš korigirati potpis :Smile:

----------


## andream

Mare Mare lipa Mare.... čestitam a sad idem čitati!

----------


## linalena

Mare ajme moja Mare, čitam i smijuljim se  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 

stvarno prekrasne vijesti zadnjih dana na ovoj temi, neka samo tako nastavi

Tako bi htjela reći nešto lijepo i upečatljivo al to meni nejde , pa drage moje ljubim vas sve

----------


## Shanti

> A što, tu se nitko ne veseli?!
> 
> Ajmo, tuuuuulum....


Ovaj tulum se ne propušta!!! Eto i mene u ovu kasnu uru!  :Sing:  :Very Happy:  :Dancing Fever: 


Mare  :Heart:

----------


## Mojca

Opet sam zadnja na šanku! 

mare  :pivo:

----------


## Inesz

> mare mare


dižem!
da ne utihne tulum!

----------


## tetadoktor

ja počinjem afterparty!!!! *mare*  :pivo:

----------


## tetadoktor

sori Ines, još me manta od partijanja cijele noći pa te nisam primjetila za šankom  :Laughing:

----------


## anddu

> ja počinjem afterparty!!!! *mare*


TD priključujem se  :pivo:  :pivo:

----------


## lasta

:pivo:  kad se vec slavi

tako sam sretna kao da sam ponovno trudna

----------


## linalena

eh meni nakon ranojutarnjeg šetanja cucki baš paše nekaj malo :pivo: 

anddu oprosti što ti nisam čestitala, dakle  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 

i super je kaj će vas biti terminuša na ovoj temi

tiki_a i ja ćemo za koji mjesec, tek toliko da se uvijek ima za kaj piti

----------


## Mojca

Priznajem da imam mali hangover od sinoć, ali nema što dobra žestica neće riješiti  :pivo:

----------


## mare41

nema boljih šankerica od moje najdraže gerijatrije :Smile: 
sve vas ljubim, i da napišem-stvarno smo digli ruke (bar ja), nije mi se više ništa dalo, rekla sam da je ovo zadnje, i ginekolozi su mi išli više na živce, papa mi stara godinu dana, kao i brisevi, ovo je doslovno bilo usput i nabrzinu odrađeno, bez očekivanja, a test tek toliko da odradim minus, ko i svaki put...i eto na... :Smile:

----------


## jadro

za ovo se vrijedilo prijaviti  :Very Happy: 


ČESTITAM, od  :Heart: 

neka bude sve ko po špagici

----------


## nevena

mare pa ja sad tek ovo vidim, pa to je divno
neka ti je sa srecom i skolski narednih 8 mjeseci....
uljepsala si mi vikend

----------


## ina33

*Mare*, čestitam i vibram za mirnu i dosadnu trudnoću  :Smile: ))))!!!!

----------


## Kadauna

> welcome little boy  mami veliku pusu................. 
> 
> 
> *ja se inače ponadala da je i drugih noviteta na 39+, novih trudnoća....... pa ajde da možda copram ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~*


ovo sam napisala prije ravno 11 dana..........

Eto i mene na afterparty za Maru - hik  :pivo:

----------


## andream

Gerijatrija, to mi se sviđa  :Laughing: 
Svaki put kad se podigne topić 39 plus (a uskoro bi mogao biti i 45 plus) ja pomislim da je netko objavio T. I evo ti ga sad, imamo pravo slavlje.
To je bio kakav postupak i gdje, evo ja pitam ko prava članica gerijatrijskog kluba?

----------


## Mojca

Gerijatrija? Ma baš! 
Dame u najboljim godinama, molim!  :Smile:  

Cure, ja sam tko sretna da vam to ne mogu reći... stalno se smješkam, tu i tamo mi i koja suza pobjegne, pa se smješkam...  :Heart:  svima!

----------


## tetadoktor

mojca iste smo!!!!


i sunce mi danas tako lijepo sija...

----------


## Sonja29

Mare pijem samo zbog tebe :pivo:  :Smile:

----------


## ljube

eto i mene na jednu duplu  :pivo: za *Mare*

,a ti Kadauna češće svrati coprati  :Smile:

----------


## tiki_a

He he linalena, riječi ti se pozlatile!
Sonja29 idem i opet korigirati potpis, eeeee da mi je takva obaveza svako malo.
Još mi se pije, još mi se slavi, živjeli za našu mare i bebicu(e)  :pivo:   :pivo:   :pivo:

----------


## Dodirko

*mare41     Čestitam!!!  *

----------


## Mimek

o pa ja sam samo čestitala, a nisam popila Staročeško, a taj smajlić je samo zbog nas ubačen

živjela mare41 i NJM i beba  :pivo: 

a ti Kadauna imaš ih još za zacoprati molim te u ovom klubu. 
tiki_a  :Zaljubljen: 

svim "mladim curama" puno steće

----------


## gričanka

Produžujem tulum, evo i mene na Staročeško za našu Mare i bebicu/e!
 :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:   x 10  =  50  hopsića za MSM ! 

Čestitam ti draga i od srca ti želim da uživaš u školskoj trudnoći!!!!!
Ljubim te!
Pozdrav svima na najdražem pdf-u! Veliki hug!

----------


## miba

Evo i mene da se kratko pridružim hopsanju za nasu dragu Mare i od srca poželim da sve bude skolski :Klap: 

 a ujedno da objavim da je konacno 05.11.2012. stigla i naša srećica L.

 svima koje ste svo ovo vrijeme bile uz nas veliko hvala :Zaljubljen: 
 pusa od nas dvije!

----------


## Mojca

Čestitam miba! Curice-srećice žeim ti dobrodošlicu! 
 :Heart:  
Nadam se da je sve dobro prošlo.

----------


## mare41

miba, čestitam!
drago mi vidjet ovdje moje stare pajdašice, a i one malo mlađe :Smile: , hvala vam svima drage moje!

----------


## Inesz

:Very Happy: 
došla je i ta lijepa vijest, naša Miba je rodila!

Malena curice, dobro nam došla. Živi nam dugo i sretno! :Heart:

----------


## ljube

*miba*, čestitam od  :Heart:  tebi i TM, a srećici L. velika dobrodošlica!

----------


## Sonja29

miba čestitam! Malena L., dobro nam došla  :Heart:

----------


## tiki_a

Evo nam i mibe, čekala sam te da ponovo korigiram potpis, baš mislim kad će miba, veeeelika čestitka!!!
Kako je lijepo vidjeti skoro cijelo društvo na okupu  :Heart:

----------


## coolerica

ajme meneeee!!!!! nešto mi čudni potpisi i avatari,pa rekoh da pogledam prvo tu...suza suzu gonja i nemam pojma šta reći, a riječi,jelte,jesu moje igračke (reče jedan pametniji od mene). lost for words,ali emocije luduju... molim 2 staročeška   :pivo:  :pivo: na iskap dok tražim objavu..

..a mare će razumjeti da ja svoj potpis ipak ne mijenjam  :Smile:  ..

----------


## Kadauna

tek sam sad vidjela potpis naše tetedoktor.... pa rekoh odoh zavibrati i malo zacoprati za nastavak objave novih trudnoća u ovom klubu ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## rozalija

miba čestitam od  :Heart:  tebi i TM a maloj djevojčici ogromna dobrodošlica i neka je kroz život prati sve najbolje.

----------


## rozalija

A da da još  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  za našu mare i njene male bebice. Jedva čekam da nam javi vijest sa UZV.

----------


## rozalija

> tek sam sad vidjela potpis naše tetedoktor.... pa rekoh odoh zavibrati i malo zacoprati za nastavak objave novih trudnoća u ovom klubu ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


X

----------


## aleksandraj

Mare, od srca cestitke. Zasluzila si.
Tiki_a draga saljem ti puno~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za slican scenarij.

----------


## enya22

Drage moje, dugo me nije bilo ovdje, a sad vidim toliko lijepih vijesti da sam se morala javiti... Cestitam svim novim trudnicama, a posebno nasoj dragoj *mare*!  :Very Happy:  :Heart: 
Neka ti je sa srecom i dalje! Bas sam se jucer sjetila da se navrsilo tocno 6 godina otkad sam se prvi put prijavila na Rodu... a u meduvremenu su i moje dugo cekane srecice narasle... M. ima vec 3,5 god., a D. 21 mjesec. 
Navijam i saljem vibrice za sve da uskoro grlite svoju djecicu! Pogotovo mislim na sve maratonke, cuda se dogadaju...

----------


## nevena

enya drago mi te vidjeti opet, decki su ti bas preslatki

svima iz ovog kluba ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## tiki_a

enya, zajedno slavimo 6 godišnjicu, baš jučer sam pomislila gdje si  :Heart: 
aleksandraj  :Heart:  puno puno ~~~~~ za tvoj uspjeh, uvijek mislim da cure koje su ostvarile T moraju uspjeti!
Potpisujem enyu za maratonke, a jednako tako ~~~~~šaljem za sve ostale članice kluba.

----------


## enya22

> enya, zajedno slavimo 6 godišnjicu, baš jučer sam pomislila gdje si 
> aleksandraj  puno puno ~~~~~ za tvoj uspjeh, uvijek mislim da cure koje su ostvarile T moraju uspjeti!
> Potpisujem enyu za maratonke, a jednako tako ~~~~~šaljem za sve ostale članice kluba.


tiki_a  :Heart:  
Ja proslavila 41. rockas jucer, tj. prekjucer ako uzmemo u obzir da je prosla ponoc... a neskromno se nadam i 3. sreci...  :Embarassed:  
Cesto se sjetim da mi je prije samo 4 godine izgledalo nevjerojatno da cemo uspjeti (nakon 12 god. braka i nesto vise zajednickog zivota), a sad sam vec "mama od formata".
~~~~~~~ u sitne sate za sve!

----------


## Lidali

I ovdje čestitam dragoj *mare * i nadam se tako uskoro konačno i našoj dragoj *tiki_a*  :Heart:  ali i svima ostalim upornim maratonkama.
Što se tiće gerijatrije, eeeee, tu sam među vodećima - neki dan sam napunila 48 pa kad vidite potpis (ne, nema više dalje ak ste to pomislile) mislim da neke od vas (*enya * ) još uvijek imate dovoljno vremena za ostvarenje ni malo neskromnih snova.

Kao što najčešće biva - kad se najmanje nadate, ili se više niti ne usuđujete nadati - baš onda se dogodi da vas iznenadi...

Puse klubu!!!!!!!! :Love:

----------


## fjora

Mare čestitam !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  koja sreća!!!!!! baš mi je drago zbog vas!!!!!   :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## jadro

je, al da vidite Lidali, ne bi joj dali više od 38..a to nije ni za ovaj klub  :Smile:

----------


## sky

Drage....

Jaaaako dugo se nisam mogla logirati, jos od onih nekih velikih promjena na forumu... No redovno skicam na ovu temu, i jako se radujem svakoj trudnoci. Kad sam danas vidjela navalu svojih suborki iz tih davnih vremena (enya, Lidali, fjora, jadro), nisam mogla odoljeti da ne zagnjavim administratoricu da mi omoguci javljanje. I evo nekoliko sati i desetak mailova kasnije tu sam da vas najljepse pozdravim, kako svoje suborke, tako i nove trudnice a osobito Mare.

Ako ne uspijem staviti neki pametni potpis, samo da kazem da su moji cetverogodisnji blizanci (rodjeni nesto nakon mog 40-og rodjendana iz 8. ICSI postupka) prekrasni i preveseli

----------


## mare41

volim ovdje vidjet staro-mlade nickove! puse svima!

----------


## Lidali

*jadro* draga moja, pretjera ga malo  :No-no: 

*sky* bas si me razveselila svojim javljanjem - bravo za veseli duo!  :Heart:  :Heart:

----------


## Sonja29

Sky dobro nam dosla ponovno! Drago mi je vidjeti i citati  stare nickove :Smile:

----------


## sara38

Ajme Mare čestitam od srca, nisam znala.........  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## tikica_69

Ajme Sky, kako vrijeme leti  :Smile: 
I mi već u 32. tjednu..... rastemo.... ne mogu dočekati da je primim u naručje  :Zaljubljen: 
Cure držite se, čitam ja vas skoro pa redovito i navijam za svaku posebno jer trudnoće iz ovog kluba su mi uvijek nekako najdraže  :Kiss:

----------


## sky

Sonja29, tu sam ja, tu, pratila sam tvoju trudnocu od prvog do zadnjeg dana, i radovala se sto je glatko i mirno prosla.
Nego, nisam sigurna da ti je prosla moja privatna poruka (mozda ih ne mogu ili ne znam

----------


## sky

I naravno, tikica_69, pratim i tebe, i radujem se  :Wink:  
Znate sto mi je upalo u oci ovako virkajuci: prije tih dakle nekoliko godina kad sam bila u postupcima, mojih 8 postupaka cinilo se jaaako puno i malo nas je bilo s takvim brojem. No sada, 10+ uopce vise nije rijetkost  :Sad: 
Ispricavam se na digresiji, bas sam uzbudjena sto ponovo mogu pisati  :Smile:

----------


## rozalija

> Ajme Sky, kako vrijeme leti 
> I mi već u 32. tjednu..... rastemo.... ne mogu dočekati da je primim u naručje 
> Cure držite se, čitam ja vas skoro pa redovito i navijam za svaku posebno jer trudnoće iz ovog kluba su mi uvijek nekako najdraže


I ja jedva čekam da nam nabaciš svoj novi avatar da vidimo princezu. Veliku pusicu ti šaljemo.

----------


## spodoba

Drago mi je citati da se ovdje nesto pozitivno desava..  :Smile: 
pozdrav klubu!

----------


## gričanka

*Tikice69* ,super za 32.tjedan, još malo! Za Lauru ~~~~~~~ :Heart: 
*Mare*  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~ :Kiss: 
Pajtašice, gerijatrijo ~~~~~~~~~~ :Kiss: 

Eh da, i *Miba čestitam!*  :Klap:

----------


## auluna

Drage sve, evo me na forumu prvi put i ja sam mama 39+ da ne kažem 40  :Smile: 
Naime imam problem a ne mogu naći u pretragama odgovore. Danas sam bila na UZV 7+5 te se dogodilo nešto vrlo neobično:
2 (dvije) žum.vrećice, jedan plod bez otkucaja. Veličina ploda je 4,4 odgovara tjednima manje od 6.
KOntrola ponovo za 3 dana iako ne vidim što se može promijeniti. Imala sam dva blig.ovuluma i jednu normalnu trudnoću moje prekrasne curice... i sad opet ovo.
Malo sam čačkala po internetu i našla da je moguće da su bila začeta dva, jedan je blighted a drugi... eto kao da nije baš u tjednima ili je stao.
Ima li neka od vas slična iskustva i je li srce može prokucati i kasnije?
Hvala na pomoći i riječima utjehe (u totalnoj sam depresiji)

----------


## Konfuzija

> Drage sve, evo me na forumu prvi put i ja sam mama 39+ da ne kažem 40 
> Naime imam problem a ne mogu naći u pretragama odgovore. Danas sam bila na UZV 7+5 te se dogodilo nešto vrlo neobično:
> 2 (dvije) žum.vrećice, jedan plod bez otkucaja. Veličina ploda je 4,4 odgovara tjednima manje od 6.
> KOntrola ponovo za 3 dana iako ne vidim što se može promijeniti. Imala sam dva blig.ovuluma i jednu normalnu trudnoću moje prekrasne curice... i sad opet ovo.
> Malo sam čačkala po internetu i našla da je moguće da su bila začeta dva, jedan je blighted a drugi... eto kao da nije baš u tjednima ili je stao.
> Ima li neka od vas slična iskustva i je li srce može prokucati i kasnije?
> Hvala na pomoći i riječima utjehe (u totalnoj sam depresiji)


Ako nije riječ o IVF-u, onda je moguće ovulacija nastupila kasnije pa plod zato izgleda manji. Da, očito su bila dva... I može se promijeniti za tri dana svašta. Sretno.  :Smile:

----------


## Inesz

Auluna,
često se događa da se jedan embrij prestane razvijati, a drugi nastavi normalan rast. Znači, tvoja trudnoća je započela kao blizanačka-bile su dvije gestacijske vrećica i u svakoj se je počeo razvijati embrij. U jednoj gestacijskoj vrećici se je embrij prestao razvijatu-što i pokazuju mjere embrija od 4,4 mm i nalaz da se u tom embriju ne nalazi srčana aktivnost. Dr će provjeriti je li embrij raste, sada bi trebao rasti brzinom od oko 1mm na dan. AAko je embrij zaista stao sa rastomne može se nastaviti razvijati niti će mu srce početi kucati  :Sad:  Ta gestacijska i embrij će se  smanjiti i resorbirati.

Nisi imala ovaj put blighted ovum, jer to predstavlja početnu trudnoću u kojoj se razvija samo gestacijska vrećica bez da se pojavljuje embrij.

Na sreću-ovaj drugi embrij ima sve mogućnosti da se dalje razvija i da sve bude u najboljem redu.

Želim ti od srca sretnu i mirnu trudnoću. Javi nam se ako ti nešto bude trebalo, i naravno-javi nam kako napreduje tvoja trudnoća.

----------


## Inesz

Ako je embrij zaista stao sa rastom ne može se nastaviti razvijati niti će mu srce početi kucati.

----------


## uporna

anaea40 i orline čestitam na prinovama i puse bebicama

----------


## auluna

Evo da vas ažuriram. Danas na UZV ništa otkucaji (8+4). Razvoj slab ali je beta ogromna. (prije 6 dana bila 65000 danas 99000!!!) nije se poduplala ali je ogromna. sutra bolnica, zadnji specijalista i eto. ja se nadam da me vise nece muciti jer od ove trudnoce i ja sada mislim da nema nista (nemoguce da sam ovulirala 2 tjedna kasnije).

----------


## tikica_69

auluna, da nije molarna trudnoća? tu obično beta zna tako divljati  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## Konfuzija

*Auluna*, neka prođe što je bezbolnije moguće.

----------


## Kyra Ars

Drage moje, evo da i ovdje prijavim svoju betu:
14 dnt dvodnevnog četverostaničnog embrija - 327,
16 dnt 754.
Čekamo UZV krajem idućeg tjedna.
Sve je još jako rano, u strahu sam, ali nadam se najboljem.
Svima  :Kiss:

----------


## tiki_a

Vau Kyra Ars, kako lijepa vijest! Čestitam!!!!!!! Sretno do kraja~~~~~

----------


## tikica_69

Kyra ars, iskrene čestitke  :Very Happy: 
alauna, šta ima? jesi vadila betu, bila na kakvom pregledu?

----------


## sky

Tikica, tebi je uskoro termin, zar ne? Mozda vec slijedeci tjedan? 
Mislim na tebe!
xx

----------


## tikica_69

> Tikica, tebi je uskoro termin, zar ne? Mozda vec slijedeci tjedan? 
> Mislim na tebe!
> xx


Hvala  :Heart: 
Iza Nove će me najvjerojatnije inducirati a termin je u stvari sredinom siječnja  :Yes:  ako se netko ne požuri ranije  :Grin:

----------


## ina33

> Iza Nove će me najvjerojatnije inducirati a termin je u stvari sredinom siječnja  ako se netko ne požuri ranije


Sretno  :Smile: )))!!!

----------


## Kyra Ars

Hvala Vam cure na čestitkama. Iza nas je prvi UZV. Sve je kako treba biti u ovoj fazi (5+4).

Tikice, sretno!!! :Smile:

----------


## Mojca

Super Kyra.  :Klap:  

Tikice, da bude kako ti želiš!  :Heart:

----------


## venddy

kakva je situacija u ovim našim 39 i plus godinama što se tiče poroda? da li su automatski ove godine indikacija za carski? 
Nisam do sada uopće o tome razmišljala, ali u zadnjih nekoliko dana već me par žena pitalo da li su mi doktori spominjali carski s obzirom na godine.
Osobno ne vidim baš razlog zašto bi to trebalo bit povezano (naravno ako sve izgleda kako treba, nema nekih komplikacija ili više bebica)

----------


## Mojca

Godine nisu indikacija za CR. 
Nažalost mnogi liječnici drže da jesu. Ako ti je do vaginalnog poroda, pokušaj unaprijed naći doktora koji će te u tome podržati.

----------


## Inesz

venddy,
nisu godine indikacija za carski..

evo, ja sam barem 2-3 godine starija od tebe, nitko mi nije od dr spominjao carski jer za to nije bilo indikacije.

 :Smile: 
vaginalni porod vrhunaravno je iskustvo  :Smile:

----------


## tikica_69

evo, i ja dogovorila vaginalni između 07. - 14.01. u svojoj 44. dakle nije pravilo  :Wink:

----------


## giga

Prebacujem se u ovu temu sa odgovorima , nastavak iz ove teme  http://forum.roda.hr/threads/77209-P...=1#post2299914

Mali Mimi , 
nalaze za trombofiliju sam vadila 2008 nakon misseda i 2 vanmaternične , u Ri bolnici dozvoljavaju koristiti fragmin tek kad potvrde trudnoću sa otkucajima bebinog srca tako da je terapija  - andol 100 i ako se odlučiš sama uzimat fragmin nakon transfera

----------


## Konfuzija

Što je bilo s *Aulunom*?

----------


## ljube

> da nažalost iza mene je 5 trudnoća ali bez pozitivnog ishoda , 1. T - vanmaternična u jajovodu , 2. T - mised u 8-om tjednu se prestalo razvijat , 3. T -  vanmaternična u rogu maternice , 4. T - biokemijska 5-ti tjedan i 5. T - spontani u 9-om tjednu 
> 
> napravila sam sve moguće nalaze , jedan GEN mi je heterozigot  , lagano povišeni fibrinogen i antifosfolipidna AT 
> u svakom postupku počinjem sa andolom 100 a nastavljam nakon transfera sa fragminom , ali uz sve to ništa , ne prima se do kraja


giga, kod povišenih antifosfolipidnih AT da li je povišen titar aCL ili je pozitivan LAC?
Kod takvih ponavljajućih ranih gubitaka neke preporuke su i kombinacija profilaktičkih doza heparina sa niskim dozama andola/aspirina, znači  krenuti sa heparinom nakon punkcije i ne prestati sa andolom.

----------


## giga

ljube , e vidiš to neznam meni na nalazu piše samo antifosfolipidna AT 10,2 i rečeno mi je da su povišena
meni je problem sa heparinom odnosno fragminom jer ga ne odobravaju do otkucaja srca bebe , tako da ne mogu dobit recept za njega . Na andolu sam nakon punkcije , fragmina imam zalihe za 16 dana ( ostalo od zadnji put jer je bila potvrđena T sa otkucajem srca pa mi je bolnica odobrila fragmin) . Sad stvarno neznam što da radim ?  :Confused:   :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## ljube

giga, imaš pp.

----------


## mare41

giga, koliko znam-nijedna bolnica ne odobrava fragmin prije otkucaja, od transfera/punkcije kupujemo sami

----------


## giga

> giga, koliko znam-nijedna bolnica ne odobrava fragmin prije otkucaja, od transfera/punkcije kupujemo sami


nedaju nažalost , ali koliko sam čula barem se dobije privatni recept jer meni nisu dali bez toga u ljekarni , snašla sam se bila do otkucaja i sad ću opet morat tako

----------


## tikica_69

> Što je bilo s *Aulunom*?


Da, i ja stalno virkam jer me zanima  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## Bebel

Dugo sam OT sa foruma, ali prije nego sto istekne godina u kojoj sam ušla u ovaj klub moram se bar jednom upisati. Neopisivo su me razveselile nove trudnice. Bojim se da nekog ne zaboravim pa vam drage moje svima koje ste ostvarile zeljene T od srca čestitam i želim školske trudnoće i porode. Ostalima želim ostvarenje snova u 2013.*
Ljubim vas.*

----------


## Kadauna

Draga naša Bebel  :Kiss:  

kako te je lijepo vidjeti na forumu..................................

----------


## Mali Mimi

giga onda si svakako počni davati nakon transfera fragmin, tako i ja radim i meni su povišena antifosfolipidna AT.
Bebel dugo te nije bilo, također sve najbolje

----------


## Kyra Ars

Cure drage, pozdrav svima, i svima sve najbolje...

Pitala sam na još nekim temama, a pitat ću i ovdje. 
Očajna sam se vratila danas s uzv-a, 7 t mali plod 3mm, otkucaji jedva vidljivi samo iz jednog kuta, stanje odgovara 6tt, dr nije optimističan, da dođem 2.1. ponovno. Što mislite? 
Tako sam jadna...

----------


## rozalija

> Draga naša Bebel  
> 
> kako te je lijepo vidjeti na forumu..................................


 :Kiss:  :Kiss:  :Kiss:

----------


## tikica_69

> Cure drage, pozdrav svima, i svima sve najbolje...
> 
> Pitala sam na još nekim temama, a pitat ću i ovdje. 
> Očajna sam se vratila danas s uzv-a, 7 t mali plod 3mm, otkucaji jedva vidljivi samo iz jednog kuta, stanje odgovara 6tt, dr nije optimističan, da dođem 2.1. ponovno. Što mislite? 
> Tako sam jadna...


Ne znam kako bi ja sebi uopće protumačila ovo "jedva vidljivi"  :Rolling Eyes: 
Ili se vide ili ne. Ili mu to znači da su nepravilni ili što? 
Iskreno, ja bi isti dan bila kod drugog privatnika da znam na čemu sam i nadam se da se otkucaji vide iz jednog kuta zato jer se tako bebica smjestila jer ako se vide, tu su, zar ne?!
U svakom slučaju javi kako ste jer mislim da će biti sve ok  :Kiss:

----------


## Inesz

Kyra,
odličan savjet ti je dala tikica_69, otiđi na još jedan pregled odmah-danas, sutra... ako je EO 3mm, u tom stupnju razvoja, embrij raste približno 1mm dnevno... pa ćeš više znati ako te doktor ovih dana ponovo pregleda. čekati do 2. 1., baš je teško mučenje. sretno!

EO od 3 mm jest malen za tvoje tjedne trudnoće, ali za tako rani embrij važno je da li postoji srčana akcija ili ne. sama frekvencija otkucaja nije kod tako ranog embija presudna.

sretno!

----------


## Kyra Ars

Drage moje, hvala vam na brizi.  :Smile: 
Već sam jutros bila na  pregledu kod drugog doktora, razmišljanja su slična. Veličina embrija odgovara 6tt. Jutros je bio 3,6, jučer 3,1 mm. Ne znam je li to zaista rast ili samo razlika u čitanju i aparatima. Što se tiče otkucaja, jučer je dr napisao - GC sa ŽV i početnim odjecima ploda, KČS?, a danas - KČS nisu sa sigurnošću registrirani. Rekao mi je da nije siguran da to što čuje  nisu preneseni moji otkucaji. Pustio je zvuk, ništa - šum, jednom je zakucalo i onda je ugasio aparat. Ne znam što to sve skupa znači, zapravo otkucaja nema. Uglavnom, agonija... Rekao je da može još sve biti u redu, ali i da budemo spremni na sve.
Nema druge nego strpiti se i čekati idući tjedan...
Hvala vam još jedanput  :Kiss:

----------


## venddy

Kyra veliki zagrljaj i nadam se s tobom da slijedeci uzv pokaze snazne otkucaje

----------


## rozalija

> Kyra veliki zagrljaj i nadam se s tobom da slijedeci uzv pokaze snazne otkucaje


X

----------


## Kyra Ars

Hvala vam cure moje drage na podršci...
Svima želim lijep provod večeras i sve najbolje u Novoj Godini!  :Kiss:

----------


## carmina burana

Drage moje! Evo mene nove u ovim krugovima, do sada sam se družila sa curkama na odbrojavanju (koje su me tješile), doduše kratko druženje jer sam 27 DC stavljena na listu, 29. imala + (prirodna T), a 30. je beta već bila 2382,16  :Smile: 
E, sad tu počinju moje muke... Za 10 dana punim 43 g. I imam soc. ginićku na koju sam ljuta i koja je uvjerena da je vanmaterična, a meni ona djeluje kao da misli kaj će mi beba kad imam već zdravu veliku djecu  :Sad:  Vrlo samouvjereno obavila je UZV i na 5+1 bezosjećajno propćila da je pseudoGV bez ŽV i emb. odjeka. Taj dan ponovljena beta iznosi 16812 pa na 5+4 - 29952, što je njoj premali porast, kaže da se morala poduplati za 31 sat!!! Sutra idem vaditi novu betu i nisam joj se dala sutra na novi UZV i onako je sama rekla da je aparat loš, ali ne daje uputnicu za bolnicu pa mi jedino preostaje privat. Inače nemam nikakav neobični iscjedak, samo me od jučer nekaj stišće oko lijevog jajnika. Vaše pozitivne ~~~~~~~ će mi dobro doći!
Pozdrav svima i sve najbolje u novoj!

----------


## mare41

carmina, odi svakako privatno, koliko ti je onda danas? 6 tjedana? sad vise bete nisu toliko vazne nego dobar uzv. javi nam se obavezno
inace, na 5 tjedana se srce ni ne moze cuti

----------


## venddy

carmina mare ti je sve rekla, a socijalku hitno promijeni za nekog senzibiliziranijeg za posao koji obavlja.
nadam se s tobom da ces nas za koji dan razveselit s jos jednim malenim srcem na ovoj temi

----------


## tikica_69

carmina, potpisujem cure i vibram da će sve biti ok a ginička ti je idiot, početak godine je i mijenjaj je pod hitno  :Rolling Eyes: 
kyra, mislim na tebe i čekam dobre vijesti  :Wink:

----------


## spodoba

> Drage moje! Evo mene nove u ovim krugovima, do sada sam se družila sa curkama na odbrojavanju (koje su me tješile), doduše kratko druženje jer sam 27 DC stavljena na listu, 29. imala + (prirodna T), a 30. je beta već bila 2382,16 
> E, sad tu počinju moje muke... Za 10 dana punim 43 g. I imam soc. ginićku na koju sam ljuta i koja je uvjerena da je vanmaterična, a meni ona djeluje kao da misli kaj će mi beba kad imam već zdravu veliku djecu  Vrlo samouvjereno obavila je UZV i na 5+1 bezosjećajno propćila da je pseudoGV bez ŽV i emb. odjeka. Taj dan ponovljena beta iznosi 16812 pa na 5+4 - 29952, što je njoj premali porast, kaže da se morala poduplati za 31 sat!!! Sutra idem vaditi novu betu i nisam joj se dala sutra na novi UZV i onako je sama rekla da je aparat loš, ali ne daje uputnicu za bolnicu pa mi jedino preostaje privat. Inače nemam nikakav neobični iscjedak, samo me od jučer nekaj stišće oko lijevog jajnika. Vaše pozitivne ~~~~~~~ će mi dobro doći!
> Pozdrav svima i sve najbolje u novoj!


a gdje sam ono citala da se do kojih 6-7000 dupla svaka dva dana, a nakon toga sporije..? no i meni se cini da imas ful nesposobnu ginicku!! brisi na privatni pregled kako god umijes!

sretno..!

svim ostalima....sretna  vam i plodna nova 2013!!  :Heart:

----------


## Kyra Ars

Drage moje, vijesti nisu dobre...
Mrvičak se prestao razvijati najvjerojatnije u 6tt, srce nije ni prokucalo. Spremam se na kiretažu.
U glavi je totalni kaos, ne stignem otugovati jer radim pretrage za zahvat, trčim i planiram...  I samo mi se vrti pitanje imam li ja više vremena, hoću li ikad uspjeti, hoću li dočekati svoje malo zlato ...

Znam da me razumijete i hvala vam ... 
Ljubim vas...

----------


## tikica_69

Jako mi je žao Kyra, grlim te  :Sad:

----------


## ljube

Kyra, žao mi je što je tako završilo.
Teško je sada naći riječi utjehe i sva tvoja pitanja su potpuno razumljiva (prošla sam to,znam).
No ono što je bitno je činjenica da si ostala trudna i kada se to sve slegne (a bude,vidjet ćeš) opet ćemo navijati za tvoj uspješan postupak u našem klubu.

----------


## J&D

Kyra drzim fige da skupis sto prije snage za dalje, nisam u ovom klubu, ali imala sam potrebu javiti se, strasno mi je zao

----------


## linalena

Kyra strašno mi je žao, drž se bejbi

Tikice_69 još malo  :Joggler: 

Mare41 jedna pjesmica   :Sing: i ples u ritmu  :Dancing Fever:

----------


## Inesz

carmina, javi nam novosti, i kako su cure rekle-promijeni ginekologa.

betu sam prije godinu i pol vadila 15 puta u 4 različita laboratorija, tijekom trudnoće bila valjda kod 7-8 različitih ginekologa na pregledima, još ka tome uobičajene i dodatne pretrage u trudnoći, rodila sam sa 41 godinu i 4 mjeseca i nitko, baš nitko od medicinskog osoblja ni na koji način nije komentrirao moje godine...

sretno u trudnoći~~~~~

----------


## mare41

carmina je javila na drugom mjestu da je beta malo pala, ne mogu vjerovati i svejedno čekam uzv
kyra, strasno mi je zao
lina, big kiss preko bare

----------


## ivica_k

Sonja29, trazena si na odbrojavanju prije zaceca, cimerica iz bolnice mislim! Jaaaviii see :Smile:

----------


## Sonja29

> Sonja29, trazena si na odbrojavanju prije zaceca, cimerica iz bolnice mislim! Jaaaviii see


draga hvala :Kiss:

----------


## carmina burana

Kao što mare kaže, beta je jučer malo pala, ali danas privat gin gledala uzv i beba je 6mm baš tamo gdje treba biti (a ne van.mat. kako kaže soc gin ) i prokucalo nam maleno srčeko  :Smile:  jupiiiii  :Smile: 
Dobila utriće, sutra opet vaditi betu i strogo mirovanje!

----------


## J&D

> Kao što mare kaže, beta je jučer malo pala, ali danas privat gin gledala uzv i beba je 6mm baš tamo gdje treba biti (a ne van.mat. kako kaže soc gin ) i prokucalo nam maleno srčeko  jupiiiii 
> Dobila utriće, sutra opet vaditi betu i strogo mirovanje!


Ma bravo.... Mirujte i uzivajte!!!

----------


## sky

> baš nitko od medicinskog osoblja ni na koji način nije komentrirao moje godine...
> 
> sretno u trudnoći~~~~~


Ni meni nitko od medicinskog osoblja nije komentirao godine (rodila s punih 40), no kao anegdotu prepricavam komentar mlađahne trudnice iz susjedne sobe:
'40? Toliko ima moja svekrva!'

Ne znam kako staviti onog smjeska koji se previja od smijeha pa stoga samo  :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile:

----------


## Kyra Ars

Drage moje, kiretaža obavljena, sve je prošlo dobro. Tijelo zacjeljuje, duša baš i ne...
Hvala vam svima na toplini i lijepim željama  :Smile: 

Carmina burana, bravo i sad lijepo odmaraj i uživaj...

Svima veliki pozdrav!

----------


## žužy

*kyra* samo ti mogu poslati još jedan zagrljaj,drž se :Love:

----------


## venddy

Kyira :Love: , znam da ti je teško, prošla sam to prije 2 godine. Tuga će bit uvijek prisutna, al vjerujem u tvoju snagu i da ćeš se opet dignut i krenut u boj za ostvarenje svoje želje.

Carmina čestitam na malenom  :Heart: . Baš mi je drago što socijalka nije bila u pravu.~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~da i nadalje bude sve naj.

----------


## carmina burana

Socijalka na koncu kaže da ona nije dg vanmat! Bezobrazluk! Koliko sam jučer bila happy zbog kčs, tek mi je jutros sinulo: nije me slala na KKS, urin itd..., nije rekla ništa za folnu (iako pijem od mjesec dana pred T), nije spominjala sljedeći pregled, a pogotovo pretrage na trombofiliju, a ima u kompu da je genetska (iako su prethodne T bile ok, ali ne znam jel' se može sad aktivirati). A utriće na 3x2 napiše rp za 1 kutiju, to mi je do nedjelje. Kretenkuša totalna! I onako se u uto vraća moj privat iz USA pa bu ova dobra za pisati papire kako on kaže...
Ovo komentar za godine... za koji dan punim 43... a imam 5 klinaca (13-21).... mislim da se u tom kontekstu pita što će mi ovaj sport... 
Btw, ima li netko iskustva, može li probadati od utrića? Do sada me nije i osjećam se nekako natečeno i zažareno iznutra pa me to malo brine...

----------


## Argente

Jesi li alergična na kikiriki možda, utrići imaju kikirikijevo ulje kao pomoćnu tvar...

----------


## rozalija

Kayra draga moja žao mi je jako zbog gubitka bebice. Veliki  :Love:  :Love:  ti šaljem.

----------


## carmina burana

Argente, alergična sam samo na glupe ljude  :Smile:  , nisam na klopu. Ma ne znam je li reakcija ili se dolje kuha nešto što ne treba...

----------


## Mojca

Kyra,  :Love:

----------


## carmina burana

*tikica* jesi li još u komadu?
~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Sumskovoce

> Btw, ima li netko iskustva, može li probadati od utrića? Do sada me nije i osjećam se nekako natečeno i zažareno iznutra pa me to malo brine...


Nemoj da te brine, mene je cijelo vrijeme korištenja utrića sve peklo i bilo iziritirano. Probaj neki intimni detergent koji vlaži.

----------


## tikica_69

> *tikica* jesi li još u komadu?
> ~~~~~~~~~


Jesam, mojoj ribici se nikako neće van prije vremena  :Yes:

----------


## Mojca

Mudra ribica!  :Zaljubljen:  
Tikice ~~~~~~ za susret u idealno vrijeme na idealan način. Ljubac od nas!

----------


## Inesz

za gigu i betu ˇ~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Inesz

za tikicu i njenu ribicu ~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## amyx

> Jesam, mojoj ribici se nikako neće van prije vremena


Zato su se moji požurili  :Razz:

----------


## carmina burana

*amyx* čestitke  :Heart: 
 :Kiss:  bebuškama i mamici!

----------


## Ljubica

Cure znam da nisam na odredjenoj temi ali vi ste jedine aktivne a forumu.
dali je ijedna od vas upoznata sta je to skrecing koji se radi pri dijagnostickoj histeroskopiji?
Naime ove godine sam imala u januaru vanmatericnu koja je zavrsila spontanim , kiretazom i na kraju laparoskopijom i sad u novembru sam ponovo imala spontani i to u isto kao i u januaru je krenuo svega 19-20 dana nakon Fet transfera. sada mi preporucuju da uradim dijagnosticku histeroskopiju sa skrecingom i odmah u narednom ciklusu nakon toga da idemo na novi transfer.
Molim Vas da mi se javi neko ako znate sta je taj skrecing?

Amyx bebice su predivne  :Smile:

----------


## linalena

Amyx malecki su predivno, neka im je sva sreća na raspolaganju a mamina cica blizu

Tikice ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za susret

A ja se eto javljam još uvijek u SAD otkuda sutra krećem, taman putujem na moj 41 rođendan. PMS me taman lupa ko blesavu (al uzela ovdje neku finu drogu) pa će mi 3 aviona u društvu mm, svekra i svekrve biti sigurno lijepi. Dobro da je svekrva napol gluha  :Laughing:  i mirna kada dobije Sudoku (a to zna i na engleskom rješavat)

pusa velka svima i vidimo se

----------


## uporna

*amyx* čestitam tebi i tm na preslatkim bebicama  :Heart:  :Heart: 

Evo ja ću se prijaviti kao trudnica u ovoj meni predragoj 39+ grupi  :Cool:  (neki pojedinci su i znali ali sad da se pohvalim i svim ostalim).
Na 6+3 smo imali srčeko,zatim sa 7 tt i neko manje krvarenje i boravak od 5 dana u bolnici, a jučer na 10+4 (ne znam kako su oni to sad izračunali jer je po svim izračunima danas trebalo biti 11 tt ali dobro 2 dana gore-dolje ne igra veliku ulogu) obavili uzv i bebolinac je tu (srce kuca - to me najviše brinulo :Embarassed: , vide se dvije ručice, nogice i naravno glavica i tijelo) i sve kako treba. Ja sam doma na mirovanju i tako bude cijelu trudnoću jedino da se iskobeljam iz prvog tromjesečja pa da onda mogu možda i prošetati na zraku, popiti kavu/čaj van kuće i sl. naravno ukoliko sve bude pod kontrolom.
I ova je trudnoća spontana kao i prva, naravno uz uredno uzimanje svih potrebnih ljekova (bromergon, aspirin 100, euthyrox i folna) koji su moja dobitna kombinacija. U dogovoru sa mm dala sam si rok do rođendana (koji je u 5. mjesecu) te ako se do tad ne dogodi ništa definitivno bi odustali. Nada u uspjeh nije bila nešto velika (mislila sam da su male šanse da ostanem trudna), ali eto oko Sv.Nikole razveselilo nas pozitivan test. 
Termin poroda je 02.08. ukoliko se ne požuri nešto prije kao i naš Borna.
Evo očigledno smo mm i ja naplodniji u kasnim tridesetim i ranim četrdesetim  :Razz: .
Pusa svim trudnicama i onima koje to žele biti.

----------


## mare41

uporna :Heart:

----------


## carmina burana

*uporna* samo ti mazi bušicu i biti će sve ok. MM i ja smo se dogovorili nakon 13g pauze za još jedno i odmah isti mjesec uspjeli  :Smile:  Već sam davno rekla da ne smijem stavljati ni njegove gaće u veš mašinu  :Laughing:  mi smo izgleda cijeli život plodni, a već imamo 43!

----------


## Superman

*uporna*, prekrasno, čestitam od  :Heart:   :Smile:

----------


## mare41

zaboravila ja čestitat, al obavila sam to odavno :Smile:

----------


## Mojca

uporna, divne vijesti!  :Smile:  Čestitam! 

mare, koliko nam trenutno klub ima trudnica?

----------


## andream

Uporna, i ovdje  :Very Happy:  :Klap:  Uvijek su lijepe priče o trudnoći, a posebno one "40 plus". Sretno i dalje, nek dalje vijesti budu slatka saznanja o spolu, težini, veličini i svemu drugom što ide s tim  :Heart:

----------


## rozalija

Uporna čestitam od srca. Prekrasna vijest.

----------


## linalena

uporna  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  čestitam i da alje sve ide lijepo, taman da sa prvim ljepšim vremenom možeš van na šetnjice

----------


## tikica_69

uporna, koja divna vijest  :Very Happy: 
čestitam od srca i javljaj nam se češće  :Kiss:

----------


## ivica_k

Uporna, cestitam i drago mi je sto si ovu lijepu vijest podijelila s nama!

----------


## Kikica1

uporna, cestitke! Bas me razveselilo kad sam procitala!

----------


## ina33

Čestitam  :Smile: ))))!!!

----------


## sky

Amyx, cestitam!
Uporna.... nemam rijeci, ove prirodne trudnoce kod MPO pacijentica su mi uvijek ogromno cudo, a kod tebe evo i druga!!! 
Moja frendica (nije na forumu) danas rodila blizance iz MPO, u 41-oj godini, u 35. tjednu. Cekam vijesti kako su bebice i kako je sve proslo, no po sturoj poruci njenog supruga sve se cini ok.

Tikica_69, ti se jos ne das, ha? xx

----------


## gričanka

*  Uporna *    čestitam!  :Klap: 
Cure,  svima  :Bye:

----------


## carmina burana

*tikica* mali tvrdoglavi jarčić se ne da?  :Smile:  Javi nam svakako sretnu vijest!
Cure, danas mi je 43. rojstni dan, častim vas :pivo:  :pivo:

----------


## Mojca

Vse najboljše za rojstni dan! 

Trzam jednu s nogu i kidam!  :pivo:

----------


## tetadoktor

:pivo:

----------


## uporna

* carmina burana* sretan rođendan  :pivo: (ja ću sa bezalkoholnim nazdraviti).

Ekipa hvala na čestitkama, tikice sad ću se češće javljati jer sam doma pa kad B. ode u vrtić stignem malo viriti na forum a tebi želim brz i lijep porod i susret sa princezom. :Zaljubljen:

----------


## Ginger

*uporna*  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  juuuuhuuu
čestitam draga!!! predivne vijesti

baš sam te se sjetila neki dan i tvoje noge u gipsu

----------


## Sonja29

uporna tvoj primjer zaista budi nadu MPO parovima da vjeruju u čudo. Čestitam draga!!! :Very Happy: 
cb sretan rodjendan!

----------


## Kadauna

uporna, lijepo te je vidjeti ovdje a još ljepše vijesti nam nosiš. 

Čestitam draga od  :Heart:

----------


## pipi73

Cestitke od srca uporna...sve najljepse vam zelim...kao i da se ovaj pdf sto brze isprazni i preseli u vesele trudnice...ljubac svima

----------


## amyx

Uporna hvala na cestitkama...

 Ja tebi cestitam od srca ... Neki dan sam se bas pitala di si i kaj ima kod tebe

----------


## Konfuzija

> Cure znam da nisam na odredjenoj temi ali vi ste jedine aktivne a forumu.
> dali je ijedna od vas upoznata sta je to skrecing koji se radi pri dijagnostickoj histeroskopiji?


Ako već nisi dobila odgovor, scratch (endometrial scratching) je nešto kao biopsija endometrija u svrhu bolje implantacije, navodno 2 tjedna prije ET. Nisam radila, ali bih probala. Javi iskustva i sretno!

----------


## venddy

Uporna cestitam ti od srca i neka to bude prekrasna mirna trudnoca

----------


## fjora

uporna, čestitam i ovdje

----------


## Mimek

uporna čestitam. ajde i jedna lijepa vijest

----------


## enya22

*uporna* cestitam od srca i ovdje i zelim ti skolsku trudnocu! :Very Happy:

----------


## Blekonja

uporna čestitam od  :Heart:

----------


## Lidali

*uporna,* čestitam  :Very Happy:  baš me obradovala tvoja prelijepa vijest! Sretno  :Heart:

----------


## barbi26

haha sad tek vidim, čestitam *Uporna! 

*​vidiš, nikad ne znaš kaj te sve u životu čeka... ljubi malog kovčavca!

----------


## rikikiki

Uporna ... divne vijesti .. čestitam vam od srca!!!  :Smile:

----------


## Sonja29

rikikiki kako je lijepo vidjeti "stare" forumašice tu :Smile:

----------


## tiki_a

uporna čestitam, ovo je prekrasna vijest!!!

----------


## tiki_a

Sonja29, potpisujem te za "stare" forumašice. Baš se iznenadim, ugodno.

----------


## Sonja29

> Sonja29, potpisujem te za "stare" forumašice. Baš se iznenadim, ugodno.


tiki moja imamo i mi finog staža ovdje :Smile:

----------


## linalena

amyx kakve krasne bebice,  :Zaljubljen: 

Ja sam danas saznala ne baš ugodne vijesti - 
1. što se države tiče imam još godinu dana besplatne postupke
2. na SD je upitno jer ću i jednom stići
3. ne mogu nekakav polustimulirani dok ne obavim potpuno prirodni
4.taxi u jednom smjeru 37 a natrag 31
5. ričet je puno finiji sa grahom i suhim rebarcima
6. imam anginu

----------


## tiki_a

linalena, nisi lijepe stvari nabrojala, ali si me nasmijala  :Laughing: 
amyx čestitka za prekrasne bebice  :Zaljubljen:   :Zaljubljen: 
Sonja29 krasan avatar :Zaljubljen:  ... A na stare...mislila sam na nas  :Grin: ...ti, uporna, enya, rikić, Lidali, uh opasno je nabrajati.

----------


## enya22

Moram se opet javiti, bas me ganulo ovo okupljanje... 
*tiki_a* i sve ostale moje "stare" forumasice saljem vam veliko  :Heart: !
*Sonja29* predivan avatar  :Zaljubljen: 
*linalena* drzim fige da stvari idu nabolje, inace i ja sam se slatko nasmijala na neke od tih tocaka  :Love:

----------


## Sonja29

vrijeme prolazi...mi 27. punimo 5 mjeseci  :Smile: 
enya moram uzvratiti za avatar  :Smile: 
lina nadam se da će se na kraju sve posložiti  :Love:

----------


## linalena

eh, imam još godinu dana za postupke preko HZZOa, e sada probati ćemo zgurati 2 stimulacije i 2 prirodnjaka
osjećam strašan pritisak i žalost zbog tog, još jednog, odbrojavanja na koje sam primorana - još 11 mjeseci
i znam, da, da ima i privatnika, da ima i vanjskih klinika, da ima i drugih opcija - nadamo se da nam neće trebati dogodine :Cool:

----------


## linalena

i da , oprostite što sam u gornjem postu koncentrirana na sebe, tek je kad otišao shvatih hladnoću

prekrasne sličice, samo da nas tako još razvesele i ostali 39* komadi

----------


## venddy

Evo cure da se javim i ovde posto je ovo i moj klub.
Jucer na 36+5 carskim rezom rodio se moj najdraži dječak.
Imamo 2650 g i 47 cm

----------


## ivica_k

Cestitam!!! Danas bas razmisljam kad ces nam javiti lijepe vijesti i eto te  :Smile: 
Brzo se oporavi, a onda slijedi uzivancija u 4-ero....pusa!

----------


## Mojca

Čestitam!  :Smile:  
Pusa dječaku!

----------


## maca papucarica

> Evo cure da se javim i ovde posto je ovo i moj klub.
> Jucer na 36+5 carskim rezom rodio se moj najdraži dječak.
> Imamo 2650 g i 47 cm


Čestitam od  :Heart:  na i ne-tako-malenom dječaku! 
Srećici želim dobrodošlicu a mami što brži oporavak!

----------


## starabara

Čitam već neko vrijeme, tek sam se sad registrirala pa ne znam od kuda da počnem. Dakle, imam skoro 47 godina, jedno dijete od 11 začeto prirodno, i iza toga 4 neuspješne trudnoće, zadnja je bila prije 4 godine, pojavio se Aherman sindrom, to sam operirala, ne znam kako sada izgleda. Ne znam spadam li ovdje jer nisam do tada imala problema zatrudniti, nakon zadnje trudnoće, više nikako.

I sada, uhvatila me želja za još jednom, zadnjom probom. Znam sve rizike, znam da je kasno, ali ipak bi željela probati, u zadnje vrijeme mi se ta pomisao sve češće mota po glavi u ovakve kasne sate, pa sam zaključila da je jedino mjesto gdje bi mogla pitati što me zanima, a da ne doživim podsmjeh upravo ovo.

Zanimaju me vaša iskustva s doktorima, kako u Zagrebu (po mogućnosti privatni i da blagonaklono gledaju na starije žene, jer sam imala jako loša iskustva ovdje) a jako me mami Prag ili neka druga klinika. Za sada ne bi probala s doniranom jajnom stanicom, ako ima mogućnosti za moju. Novci su naravno problem, ali bi se nekako snašli.

Možda pišem zbrkano, ali cijenila bi svako vaše mišljenje, i ako netko zna nešto više o uspješnosti medicinske oplodnje u ovako visokim godinama. 

Ako mislite da bi trebala otvoriti novu temu, recite

----------


## TrudyC

Hej Bara (ne stara)

Ima dosta iskustava zrelijih žena ovdje, neke će ti se i same javiti. Ono što ja znam je da su se u Poliklinici Podobnik  svojedobno hvalili s IVF trudnoćom žene od 46, 47 godina s vlastitom stanicom. Imaš na njihovim web stranicama detalje pa pogledaj, svakako.
O njihovoj uspješnosti i metodama ne bih, to je na tebi da procijeniš.
Što se državnih klinika tiče u Petrovoj relativno ne rade frku oko godina. Evo ja sam bila postupku sa ženom od 44 pa znam pouzdano, a vjerujem da ih ima i starijih. Možda ne bi bilo loše da uzmeš uputnicu, naručiš se tamo na konzultacije pa vidiš kakav je stav doktora u vezi tvog konkretnog slučaja. A to će ti još biti i besplatno  :Wink: 
O donaciji stanica u Pragu imaš gore ogromnu temu pa si pogledaj
Sretno

----------


## uporna

venddy čestitam od srca i pusa mališanu :Kiss:

----------


## jadro

lijepe vijesti, uporna  :Smile:

----------


## ina33

*Uporna*, čestitam  :Smile: !

*Venddy*, čestitam  :Smile: !

*Starabara*, ja sam obično "otrežnjavajući dio" ovog foruma.. ne znam točno što želiš čuti iz ovog samo 1 posta, ali po mome, šanse za vl. stanicu u toj dobi, na anamnezu 4 gubitka trudnoće u dobi nakon 36.-te su minimalne... odi do dr-a pa ćeš čuti što kaže, pretopstavljam da nitko ne komunicira na način indikativa - stila "vi nemate šansu za trudnoću s vl. stanicom" (jer to nitko ne može 100% znati, ima trudnoća i u menopauzi i doktiri u pravilu ne odgovarau na taj način da će ti neko reći nema - jer niko ne ma kristalnu kuglu, a to nije pitanje 0-1 stila "hoćemo li mi svi umrijeti"). Znači - ako pitaš "zar nema šanse s mojom stanicom" - dobit ćeš odgovor "a možemo pokušati" (tim više jer im to ide u prilog business caseu - tako da je win-win - žena želi - ja vrtim postupak). 

Ako si spremna za razgovor o vjerojatnostima da ti se to dogodi "kolike su šanse u mojoj dobi s mojom j. stanicom po vašem iskustvu". pitaj liječnika i dobit ćeš odgovor. Za donaciju si idealan kandidat. 

Znači... što pitaš, tako ćeš i dobiti. Puno toga ovisi i što želiš, na što si spremna, na što ćeš postati/nećeš postati spremna. Postoje čuda i postoje neke smjernice.

Sretno i sve najbolje ti želim - ono što si sama želiš to ti i ja želim!

Sretno... da brzo prelomiš, a da se ne vrtiš dugo u centrifugi.. tj. uradi ono na koji način ćeš doći do svog mira oko djeteta br. 2!

----------


## ina33

Mogu ti reći da je na ovom forumu zabilježena u mojih svih godina praćenja uistinu minimalan broj trudnoća (ali ih ima, laž bi bio reći da ih ima, iako ogromna većina ne uspijeva (od 2006.-te)) u toj dobi s vl. stanicom (barem od žena koje su takle MPO - a to jest uži skup... možda u normalnoj plodnoj populaciji ima i više).

Optirlike sam ti razložila koja su moguća pitanja i odgovori koji se dobijaju od dr-ova - već ćeš sama prokužiti koji je tvoj put i stil. Sretno!

----------


## ina33

Privatno bi ti mogli biti blagonakloniji, državno mislim da se fundiraju postupci ženama do 42. ili 43., osim ako njihov slučaj nije takav da je jednoznačno da su plodnije od kronološke dobi, zaboravila točno. I možda je petrova blagonaklonija.

Imaš topic o postupcima nakon 42. godine, otvorila insez, to neka ti bude smjer za državno i visoke godine. Sretno!

----------


## ina33

Još jedan za starubaru - vezano za opadanje plodnosti s godinama, ne znam je li znaš, ne radi se samo o tome da se količina stanica smanjuje , nego one i stare, kromosomski se mijenjaju, i bitno teže je u toj "kaci" pogotoditi neku stanicu koja će dati vitalnu trudnoću.

----------


## starabara

Mislila sam da sam odgovorila, a sad ne znam gdje je odgovor. Ina, hvala ti na "otrežnjujućem odgovoru". To je ono što sam željela čuti. A ono što me konkretno zanima je kojem doktoru da odem na razgovor. A da me ne proglasi starom luđakinjom. U Zagrebu sam. A već sam i prije 5-6 godina imala jako neugodne razgovore o svojoj "starosti" 

Donirana jajna stanica mi za sada nije opcija. Jednostavno, ide mi zadnji vlak, vjerojatno je već prošao i želim vidjeti gdje sam i kako sam.

I HZZO mi ne treba, otišla bi privatno u svakom slučaju.

----------


## Mimek

venndy i uporna čestitam  :Smile:

----------


## starabara

Meni i dalje nije jasno, dva puta sam pisala post i nema ga. Što se dešava?? Dakle, opet, treći put, hvala ina33 na iskrenosti, znam skoro sve, ali kad nešto želiš onda te to muči. I ono što me zapravo najviše zanima je kojem da doktoru u Zagrebu odem, a da me gleda kao ljudsko biće, a ne prestaru potencijalnu trudnicu.

I za sada ne razmišljam još uvijek o doniranoj js, imam jedno dijete, ali želim naći svoj mir, odnosno znati da sam napravila sve.

----------


## Sonja29

venndy čestitam! Želim ti što brži oporavak i dobrodošlica maloj srečici!

----------


## Inesz

*Starabara*,

uh... ne znam kako ti napisati nešto a da ne zvuči okrutno, ali...vjerojatno i sama sve već znaš... biologija jest okrutna prema ženama u reproduktivnom smislu.

Ostvariti trudnoću pomoću medicinski potpomognute oplodnje u 48 godini sa vlastitim jajnim stanicama i roditi tako začeto dijete rijedak je događaj. 

Ovo o čemu si pisala ne predstavlja neplodnost kao bolest, već do je nemogućnost začeća  i održavanja trudnoće dolazi radi prirodnih posljedica visokih godina. U svjetlu restrikcija koje je donio novi Zakon o medicinski potpomognutoj oplodnji, ne znam koliko će naših liječnika u državnim bolnicama imati sluha i razumijevanja za eventualne pokušaje medicinski porpomognute oplodnje kao puta da se zaobiđu prirodne posljedice smanjenja, odnosno prirodnog prestanka mogućnosti začeća kod žena.
Novi Zakon o medicinski potpomognutoj oplodnji je restrikitvan u pogledu dobi žene i prava na mpo i:

"(_4) Pravo na medicinski pomognutu oplodnju na teret Hrvatskog zavoda za zdravstveno osiguranje ima žena u pravilu do navršene 42. godine života. Liječnik koji provodi postupak medicinski pomognute oplodnje, iz osobito opravdanih zdravstvenih razloga može omogućiti pravo na medicinski pomognutu oplodnju i ženi nakon navršene 42. godine života._"

U praksi se susrećamo sa različitim načinima provođenje ove  odredbe zakona. Neke klinike automatski odbijaju primati žene u postupak čim navrše 42. godinu, neke klinike tolerantnije, pa  su u postupcima i žene od 46 godina. Nema ujednačene prakse niti jasnih kriterija kriterija oko prava na postupke na teret osiguranja za žene starije od 42. godine. Ali najvjerojatnije je da  velika većina žena starijih od 42 godina a koje su u postupcima medicinski potpomognute oplodnje u bolnicama, imaju raniju povijest liječenja neplodnosti.

U medicinski potpomognutoj oplodnji najvažniji faktor uspjeha su ženske godine. Ne može se reći da je nemoguće da žena u dobi od 47-48 godina zatrudni u mpo sa vlastitom stanicom i rodi, ali šanse da se to dogodi su vrlo, vrlo male. U ovom linku koji daje IVF šanse za uspjeh u američkim klinikama:

http://apps.nccd.cdc.gov/art/Apps/Na...aryReport.aspx
-postotak ciklusa medicinski potpomognute oplodnje koji rezultiraju živorođenim djetetom za žene starije od 44 godine je oko 1% (i to se odnosi na žene bliže 44. godini prije nego žene koje su blizu 50-te godine života)
-dok je istovremeno taj postotak kod žena mlađih od 35 godina  oko 40%
(za Hrvatsku nema statistika, ali je sigurno da je postotak uspjeha puno niži nego u Sjedinjenim Državama)

Registar broja prođaja u Hrvatskoj kaže da  godišnje rodi oko 40 žena starijih od 45 godina.  Budući da se ne vodi registar o MPO postupcima, ne može se znati ima li među tim porodima koji kao rezultat mpo trudnoće sa vlastitima stanicama. Sklano sam vjerovati da  je većina poroda žena starijih od 45 je rezultat spontanog začeća plus manji broj poroda kod žena nakon trudnoća ostvarenih donacijom jajnih stanica.

Najbolje je otići na konzultacije kod više liječnika koji se bave medicinski potpomognutom oplodnjom. Vjerujem da će savjetovati donaciju.

----------


## amyx

Linalena, tiki_a hvala na cestitkama ... Tek sam sad vidjela

----------


## Inesz

> Evo cure da se javim i ovde posto je ovo i moj klub.
> Jucer na 36+5 carskim rezom rodio se moj najdraži dječak.
> Imamo 2650 g i 47 cm


Divno, divno, predivno!
 :Heart: 
Čestitam!

----------


## Shadow2

Venddy cestitam !

----------


## mare41

draga venddy, cestitam!

----------


## ina33

> Sklano sam vjerovati da je većina poroda žena starijih od 45 je rezultat spontanog začeća plus manji broj poroda kod žena nakon trudnoća ostvarenih donacijom jajnih stanica.


Potpis.

Također, starabara, sasvim je moguće da ti nekakav dobronamjerni MPO liječnik kaže da kod tebe nema indikacije za MPO budući da si već prešla dobnu granicu, i budući da ostvarjueš trudnoće doma (iako prije 4 godine), to jest da ti kaže da su veće šanse za trudnoću doma, nego u MPO postupku. Bilo je puno mlađih pacijentica s anamnezom spontanih začeća kojima je to rečeno, barem što se tiče pokušaja s vl. stanicama. Naime... ono što MPO s vlastitom stanicom može je dovesti te do začeća. Ne može te pogurnuti ništa dalje... nego dokle i sama, bez troškova, dospijevaš ili si dospijevala prije 4 godine.

Sad... još sasvim odvojeni izazov je iznijeti trudnoću do kraja, tj. da to bude vitalna trudnoća, OK plod od OK jajne stanice - tu ti MPO, ako se ne odlučiš na donaciju, ne pomaže bitno čim ostvaruješ trudnoće doma, a imaš spontane.

Donacija js je sasvim druga priča - tu se uzimaju js žena puno mlađih, u vrhuncu reproduktivne dobi, i bez anamneze.

Doduše, prije donacije će ti sigurno htjeti napraviti detaljnu dijagnostiku uterusa (ne znam što im je dovoljno - jel' samo UZV ili će tražit histeroskopiju (može se raditi i office histeroskopija, barem privatno, pola sata i tipa 1.5000 kn) da se vidi u kojoj je fazi taj Aherman, tj. kako endometrij sada izgleda, jer je cijela priča preskupa (MPO, bilo s vlastitim stanicama, bilo s doniranim), da bi ju se radilo naslijepo.

Evo s wikipedije o Ahermanu i mogućnosti vraćanja tog sindroma - treba znati kakav je kod tebe bio oblik - teški, lagani itd:

"According to a recent study among 61 patients, the overall rate of adhesion recurrence was 27.9% and in severe cases this was 41.9%.[23] Another study found that postoperative adhesions reoccur in close to 50% of severe AS and in 21.6% of moederate cases.[3] Mild IUA, unlike moderate to severe synechiae, do not appear to reform." 

Dakle, po meni, ako se odlučiš i na donaciju.... a i na MPO koji će značiti hormonalni udar, punkcije itd. - prvo trebaš proći dijagnostiku da se utvrdi stanje uterusa - e, sad, kakvu - dal UZV ili i histeroskopiju, to će ti samo ginić znat reći.

Sretno, ma što odlučila.

----------


## ljube

Venddy, čestitam na dječaku!

Starabara, onako iskreno i bez uvijanja i kod privatnih MPO liječnika ćeš teško naići na blagonaklonost prema starijim pacijenticama, pojedini će još sa vrata ordinacije sugerirati donaciju, a neki će imati suptilniji pristup, ali sa jednakom porukom.
Svakako, sretno ti u pronalaženju najboljeg rješenja.

----------


## linalena

za Venndyinog dječaka  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 

Meni su eto neki dan rekli da ni izgledom ni stanjem jajnika i maternice ne izgledam da imam 41 godinu :Cool: , jedino što odgovara godinama je jako loša stopa oplodnje. No tu još moramo provjeriti DNK defragmentaciju spermija.
Tako da sam ja zbog toga (valjda) sretna ali opet jako mi je teško biti pozitivna - iskreno počela sam gutati knijige samopomoći  :Laughing:

----------


## ina33

*Starabara*, ja ti nemam odgovor na pitanje - kojem liječniku privatniku otići "a da me ne gleda itd". Tj. ne znam što ti točno znači "a da me gleda". 47 godina je dob koja je davno prešla neki obejktivni i oreporučeni cut-off neki u smislu smjernica za MPO s vl. stanicama. Ja ti mogu govoriti svoje iskustvo koji liječnik je ljubazan, a koji ne (moja percepcija). Tj. - vjerojatno će ti svi isto reći, da ne savjetuju postupak s vl. stanicama u toj dobi, a o tvom "inzistiranju" će ovisiti dalje hodogrami i dobiveni odgovori, tj. razlikovat će se nijanse njihove izravnosti: "OK, ako baš želite, možemo odvrtiti jedan postupak" ili ..."nema vam smisla, štedite novce za to i to".

Sori što sam ovako direktna. 

Garantiram ti da te nitko od privatnika neće nazvat "starom babom", mislim - ne komuniciraju na taj način, fini su. Privatnost vrlo često znači i ljubaznost i dostatno vrijeme... ali ne kužim zašto ti je to bitno. Ishod će, direktno ili manje direktno rečen - biti isti, bojim se. Ja ti mogu nabrajat po meni ljubazne liječnike, npr. dr. Radnočić, ne znam više di radi, meni je osobno ljubazan i relativno direktan, a znat će ti dati i savjet oko Ahermana (kao i svaki od privatnika, sve su to ljudi s masu "kilometara u nogama" u MPO-u). Sretno!

----------


## ina33

Evo.. njega ti ja osobno mogu preporučiti kao nekoga da te "kalibrira" u tvojim razmišljanjima.

----------


## spodoba

cestitke na mladim pridoslicama  :Klap: 

nadam se da cu popraviti prosjek u klubu 39+
imamo lijepu betu, gestacijsku i zujmanjcanu sukladno gestacijskoj dobi..
ali i puno paranoja..obzirom na dva spontana 
molim bez cestitanja  :Smile:

----------


## Inesz

spodoba,
pa to su divne vijesti!
 :Smile: 
sretno dalje~~~

----------


## mare41

spodoba, bezcestitarski se smjeskam i cekam vijesti!

----------


## Mojca

Ništa čestitki, puno vibri.  :Smile:  
 :Heart:

----------


## Sonja29

spodoba za sada samo vibramo  :Smile:

----------


## ljube

spodoba, bez čestitanja, sretno ti dalje!

----------


## ina33

Go, spodoba, go!!

----------


## rozalija

vendy čestitam tebi i TM na rođenju malog dječaka a maloj mrvici sve najbolje kroz život želim.
spodoba~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za školsku trudnoću do kraja.

----------


## Sandra1971

Večer drage moje  :Smile:  nadam se da me primate u klub...od mog otkrivanja ovog foruma-trebala sam se prvo ovdje javiti  :Laughing:  al sam poletila na odbrojavanje.... ne znajući da ću se opet penjati na brdo  :Laughing:  Imam jedno pitanje, a nisam vidjela da li postoji već otvorena tema-pa ću pokušati ovdje.... imate li ikakvih iskustava s čajevima marulje(macina trava, očajnica...) i vrkute?

----------


## uporna

spodoba šaljem hrpu vibri
Sandra1971 dobrodošla u klub. Postoje teme vezano na iskustva sa čajevima (općenito svim travarskim pripravcima) i na ptpomognutoj a vidi i na prije začeća.

----------


## Ginger

Ja sam dosla necestitati spodobi i poslati joj ~~~~~~~~~

venddy cini mi se da nisam cestitala pa evo sad. pusa

----------


## spodoba

Hvala drage suborke..!!
prosla dva tjedna sam bila u paranoji..gdje su simptomi..ima li ih ili ne..ali sad se grudi zaokruzuju..gube se tragovi doljijskog staza  :Very Happy: 
a vec dva dana imam laganu mukicu..sto me pomalo smiruje i sve si vise mogu zamisliti kako ce ova mrva ipak rasti kako treba.
mada jos uvijek ne mogu vjerovati da nam se sreca glede drugog dijeteta ipak osmjehnula.

Zelim vam isto!! ♥

----------


## Sandra1971

*vendy*čestitam!!!!
*spodoba* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
*uporna* hvala  :Naklon:

----------


## sandraks

još jedno nečestitanje spodobi! sretno dalje!

----------


## ina33

Sretno i dalje, spodoba  :Smile: !

----------


## tiki_a

Bravo spodoba, sretno do kraja!
venddy, veeelika čestitka!!!
Sandra1971, starabara dobro nam došle!

----------


## Sandra1971

*tiki_a* hvala  :Kiss:

----------


## paty

evo da se i ja pridružim na ovom forumu.
mi uskoro krečemo po drugu bebu.

----------


## Inesz

Paty,
sretno!
Koliko je stara prva bebica?

----------


## paty

hvala Inesz,
7 mjeseci

----------


## spodoba

6+4 
imamo srce, betu od 47 i kusur, E2 od 600 i kusur, progesteron od 50 i kusur..veliki smo 7mm  :Heart: 
hvala svima na pozitivnim mislima..
sve smo blizi tome da nam se ostvari dugo zeljena zelja..nakon cetiri godine, od toga dvije na MPO putu i ukupno 7 punkcija i 18 dobivenih embriona..
opustit cu se kad budem drzala strucu u narucju..paranoja je ipak velika  :Cekam:

----------


## ina33

Sretno i dalje, spodobo  :Smile: !

----------


## tiki_a

spodoba  :Heart:

----------


## Sandra1971

*spodoba* čestitam i sretno  :Heart:

----------


## ljube

spodoba, bravo za srčeko i sretno dalje!

Sandra1971 i paty, dobro došle  :Smile: 

giga, javi nam se...

----------


## mare41

drage moje klupske kokice, jako me veseli sto sam dobila dozvolu objavit klupsku trudnocu-draga vikki, cestitam na tvojih prvih 10 tjedana i javi nam se s detaljima, cestitkee!

----------


## tikica_69

spodoba, vikki, iskrene čestitke  :Klap:

----------


## linalena

tikice_69  :Zaljubljen:  o kak ti hodaš uspravno, možeš svima biti uzor u hrabrosti

a ja vam drage moje zadnjih dana plačem jer se pitam da li sam pred razvodom. Slučajno sam otkrila da se muž sve godine braka dopisuje preko iskrice, kaže da nije ništa bilo već da mu je trebalo virtualno društvo. Sljedeći mjesec imamo dogovoren postupak a srce mi je napuklo, ne znam kako dalje. Ne mogu dalje pisati, a opet trebam pisati...nikada nisam tako nešto doživljela i ne znam kako postupiti, slaba sam, samo mi se vrti, ne mogu jest, spavat

spodoba i vikki puno pun sreće

----------


## Inesz

uh, linalena... žao mi je da se to događa.

razgovarajte, razgovarajte...

smiri se. stani na loptu, saberi... 

nije ovdje da pišemo o tome, ali podržavam svaku tvoju odluku.

----------


## frka

spodoba, sad službeno čestitamo! bravo  :Very Happy: 

a vijest o vikkinoj trudnoći mi je uljepšala dan - čestitke i milijun ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za školsku trudnoću!

lina, ne znam što bih ti rekla... drži se i čuvaj... možda nije sve tako crno kako ti sad izgleda...  :Love:

----------


## rozalija

spoda čestitam na srčeku i ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za školsku trudnoću.
a joj mare kako si me razveselila za vikki pa to je prekrasno. 2010 sam upoznala vikki na jednoj rodinoj forumskoj kavici u Zg kada smo mi bili u postupku u Mariboru) i ostala oduševljena koja lijepa i elegantna ženica, ma sva mi je prekrasna. 
 :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  za vikki.

----------


## TrudyC

Bome sam išla kopati po počecima ovog pdf da provjerim jel to stvarno ona vikki 
Čini se da jest   :Yes: 
Čestitke još jednoj maratonki od srca. Ajme kako me ove trudnoće dugoočekivane razvesele  :Dancing Fever:

----------


## Mojca

> drage moje klupske kokice, jako me veseli sto sam dobila dozvolu objavit klupsku trudnocu-draga vikki, cestitam na tvojih prvih 10 tjedana i javi nam se s detaljima, cestitkee!


Čestitam!!!!
Divna vijest!  :Heart:  
Sretno do kraja!

----------


## Mojca

> uh, linalena... žao mi je da se to događa.
> 
> razgovarajte, razgovarajte...
> 
> smiri se. stani na loptu, saberi... 
> 
> nije ovdje da pišemo o tome, ali podržavam svaku tvoju odluku.



X!
linalena, pričaj s njim... možda zbilja nije bilo ništa. 
 :Love:

----------


## Kadauna

> drage moje klupske kokice, jako me veseli sto sam dobila dozvolu objavit klupsku trudnocu-draga vikki, cestitam na tvojih prvih 10 tjedana i javi nam se s detaljima, cestitkee!


koja vijest jeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee  eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee

 :Very Happy:   :Joggler:  :Preskace uze: 

od  :Heart:  ti čestitam i veliki  :Kiss:

----------


## Kadauna

spodoba čestitam od  :Heart:  na trudnoći i ovim putem, želim ti školsku trudnoću do kraja

----------


## Kadauna

> uh, linalena... žao mi je da se to događa.
> 
> razgovarajte, razgovarajte...
> 
> smiri se. stani na loptu, saberi... 
> 
> nije ovdje da pišemo o tome, ali podržavam svaku tvoju odluku.


a ovo mogu samo potpisati posebno onu zadnju rečenicu ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Charlie

*Vikki* cestitam od srca!!! Ovo je divna vijest, divna...sretno i za dalje!

*spodoba* jel se sad smije cestitati  :Wink:  Jupiiii!

*linalena* drzi se, nemam savjeta...uh.

----------


## Mojca

Aha, smije se čestitati i spodobi.  :Smile:  

Čestittam! Sretno, sretno, najsretnije!

----------


## andream

Vikki, iskrene čestitke, jako me obradovala ova vijest  :Smile:

----------


## Gabi25

Ajme vikki čestitam od srca, oduševila me ova vijest!!!
Spodoba čestitke i tebi!

----------


## ina33

*Vikki*, semper fi  :Smile: ! Sretno i dalje!

----------


## uporna

*vikki* čestitke i ovdje

----------


## Shanti

Čestitam spodobi, a posebno klupskoj prijateljici od njegovih začetaka, Vikki! 
Draga Vikki, jako, jako sam sretna zbog tebe!  :Very Happy:   :Heart: 

Tako je krasno što su dvije nove trudnice u ovom klubu!  :Very Happy:

----------


## enya22

*vikki*  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: predivno, cestitam od srca! (hvala mare na vijesti!  :Heart: ) 
*spodoba* cestitam i sretno i dalje!
*linalena* zelim ti puno hrabrosti i strpljenja!  :Love: 
Svima u klubu saljem dobre vibrice...

----------


## vikki

Mare, hvala što si obavijestila klub  :Heart: , ja se sama vjerojatno ne bih ni javila, praznovjerje valjda  :Grin: 

Evo, nakon zadnje trudnoće 2010., jedne loše obavljene histeroskopije 2011. i mjeseci i mjeseci odgađanja ponovne histeroskopije, a time i IVF postupka (nakon čega sam se, nadam se zauvijek oprostila s Petrovom bolnicom), zapravo smo odustali. Nije to bilo ni naglo niti je zapravo uopće bilo razgovora o odustajanju, jednostavno mi se više nije dalo (meni, MM je bilo svejedno, kako ja odlučim). Nakon tri missed ab.-a, dvije biokemijske, tri operacije, obiteljskih problema i MM-ovog infarkta roditeljstvo sam potpuno zaboravila i s velikim se guštom posvetila drugim stvarima u životu (upisala poslijediplomski; upisala se u triatlon klub što me fizički i psihički preporodilo, kao veteranka, dakako; odradila dvije utrke prošle sezone i cijelu zimu pripremala za novu sezonu).

Uglavnom, s obzirom na cikluse od 24 dana koji više ne traju niti tri dana, niski AMH, endometriozu i dosadašnje loše trudnoće nije mi palo na pamet da bi se opet mogla dogoditi spontana trudnoća. Test sam napravila tek tjedan dana nakon što sam posumnjala, a kad sam vidjela da je pozitivan pao mi je mrak na oči jer sam mislila samo na to kako ću opet čekati još jednu kiretažu, a propast će mi planirani polumaraton u travnju jer ću nakon kiretaže morati mirovati. No, ovaj se put beta pristojno duplala (33. dc 3.333, 35. dc 5.884, 39. dc 20.720), UZ je sa 6+4 pokazao srce i odgovarajuću veličinu ploda (7 mm, kao kod spodobe), a za razliku od prošlih trudnoća odmah sam dobila koju kilicu i mučnine, žgaravica i svakodnevne glavobolje su neizdržive. Zapravo se već mjesec dana osjećam bolesno, a ne trudno, ne prođe dan bez povraćanja. S jedne mi je strane to znak da se ovaj put plod razvija, s druge strane nikad se u životu tako dugo nisam osjećala tako loše.

Još uvijek sam suzdržana u očekivanjima, jer ako u tridesetima nisam mogla začeti zdravo dijete, sumnjam da mi je u 43-oj to pošlo za rukom, no znat ću više nakon UZV-a idući tjedan. Mada, moj bi bivši šef statističar rekao da to zapravo nije čudo nego statistička vjerojatnost  :Smile: . Nastavila sam sa svim aktivnostima, tj. i dalje nastojim trčati tri puta tjedno iako se dosta brzo umaram, no prestala sam plivati jer mi se na bazensku vodu okreće želudac.

Hvala svima na čestitkama  :Heart:  meni je bilo neugodno javljati se nakon što sigurno dvije godine nisam ni post napisala ovdje. Nadam se ipak da ću imati dobre vijesti - malo ohrabrenja za sve "beznadežne" trudiličke slučajeve kakav sam i sama sad već punih deset godina.

I čestitke spodobi  :Smile:  !!!

----------


## andream

Vikki, wow, pa ti još trčiš, moj naklon  :Smile:  
A lijepo je vidjeti i da je nakon duuugo vremena klub 39 ovako aktivan.

----------


## Mojca

Vikki, baš uživam čitati tvoje redove. 
Od sveg srca želim ti brz prestanak  mučnina i da što prije počneš uživati u trudnoći.

----------


## Miki76

Vikki, cestitke od srca! Vrlo lijepo iznenadjenje! Bas mi je drago kad se ovako nesto dogodi vama koji ste sami sebe vec "otpisali".
Spodoba, cestitke naravno i tebi!

----------


## Shanti

> Vikki, baš uživam čitati tvoje redove. 
> Od sveg srca želim ti brz prestanak  mučnina i da što prije počneš uživati u trudnoći.


Ovo mogu potpisati, obje rečenice! Baš sam uživala čitajući, iako mi je žao što je trudnoća krenula s tako jakim (a tipičnim) simptomima.  :Love:  Još dva-tri tjedna i osvanut će dan kad ćeš ih ostaviti iza sebe i početi uživati.  :Heart: 
Uz tako školske simptome, neka i nadalje bude u svemu školski.  :Smile:

----------


## Marlen

Vikki čestitam ti od srca i želim veselu trudnoću i sretan porod!
Ovo je baš slučajnost, naime nedavno sam čitala neke stare postove od Vikki i pomislila kako je i gdje je, i eto prizvala je!
Sve najljepše  :Heart:  :Heart:  :Heart:  :Heart:

----------


## fjora

vikki  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  čestitam, baš mi je drago !!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## gričanka

Aaaaaaaaaaa, *draga Vikki *  :Klap:  :Klap:    čestitam ti od srca i želim ti poslije simptoma, trudnoću u kojoj ćeš uživati! Grlim te i zaista si me jako, jako i jako razveselila s ovom viješću!!!! 
A ja se ne javljam na forum uglavnom zbog nedostatka vremena, ali s vremena na vrijeme uvijek i obavezno škicnem u svoj klub i neopisivo me veseli svaka uspješna aktivnost, a uzadnje vrijeme ste 
drage koke, svakako bile vrijedne! I vesele me nickovi "mojeg doba"  :Yes:  još kad postaju ovakve vijesti
poput Vikkine!
Svima mašem i puuuuuno pozzzz :Love: 
... i dodajem... sve koke će doći na red... kad tad   :Kiss:

----------


## rikikiki

Vikki, oduševljena sam, čestitam od srca i uživaj u mučninama ... brzo ćeš ih zaboraviti!!!!  :Very Happy:

----------


## Inesz

Vikki,
koja sreća! Čestitam i sretno!

----------


## ljube

Vikki, krasno, čestitam!!!

----------


## Marchie37

Vikki,

bravo, prekrasna vijest!!! Sretno, sretno do kraja... 

Puse :Smile:

----------


## spodoba

hvala suborke! one koje jos nisu ostvarile taj san..neka sto prije postane stvarnost!  :Kiss: 



> Večer drage moje  nadam se da me primate u klub...od mog otkrivanja ovog foruma-trebala sam se prvo ovdje javiti  al sam poletila na odbrojavanje.... ne znajući da ću se opet penjati na brdo  Imam jedno pitanje, a nisam vidjela da li postoji već otvorena tema-pa ću pokušati ovdje.... imate li ikakvih iskustava s čajevima marulje(macina trava, očajnica...) i vrkute?


cajevi - ja sam vise pozelenila od cajeva..ali prirodno se nista nije desilo. ali bog zna kakvi su mi jajovodi.
sto se tice marulje, moje je iskustvo da sam od nje imala sluz do koljena, zaista ludilo. sto je naravno pozitivno..

----------


## thaia28

Draga vikki, onako bas jako i od srca me razveselila vijest o tvojoj trudnoci. :Very Happy:  Ma fenomenalno!
od sada nadalje neka bude sve savrseno!  :Heart:

----------


## spodoba

vikki, cestitke i od mene..i da imas dosadnu i lijepu trudnocu.. drago mi je da se u ovom klubu nesto lijepo desava  :Heart:

----------


## glacova

Prvu kavu s članicama kluba 39+,popila sam tamo neke davne 2009 (kad razmislim i nije to tako davno ,ali u MPO vodama sve nekako traje duže...)
*mimek* je bila tada trudna
*gričanka* je pronašla svoju sreću u Pragu,i
*mare41* nosi svoje praške mrvice 
ja sam dočekala svoju ribicu prkoseći godinama i statistici
*vikki*,od srca čestitam! :Very Happy: 
a da bi se taj *čarobni* krug zatvorio,potrebne su još dvije objave
cure,došao je vaš red,
*taca70 i AuroraBlu*,čekamo vaše objave
nemojte da čekamo predugo!

----------


## tiki_a

Aaaaaaaa, koja vijest, naša vikki trudnica  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: . Dođe mi da se rasplaćem od sreće! Draga vikki puno ti hvala što si svoju priču podijelila s nama. I pogledaj koje dobro društvo si izvukla na površinu. Beskonačno ~~~~~~~~~ti šaljem i  :Kiss: 
...
linalena  :Love:

----------


## ZO

vikki ne mogu riječima opisati koliko sam sretna - mare, pa sad ti... :Zaljubljen:  :Zaljubljen: 
imate posebno mjesto u mom srcu kao i još neke djevojke sa ovog foruma koje su uspjele i neke koje još čekaju svoj dan za koji sam sigurna da će doći  :Heart: , baš ovako kao i vama

----------


## Sonja29

vikki čestitam! :Very Happy:

----------


## jo1974

Zar se ima još šta reći naklon do poda :Naklon: ,čestitke svima od  :Heart: ,eto i mene u vaš klub,a sljedeći ponedjeljak vidjet ću šta će donijeti pobjedu ili samo još jedan poraz u nizu, :Klap:  :Klap:  :Klap:

----------


## sky

Vikki, tako mi je drago...  :Very Happy: 
Upoznale smo se na forumskoj kavi na Bundeku, cini mi se u proljece/ljeto 2008. Ostala si mi u sjecanju jer si bila tako nekako tuzna...
Zelim da ti mucnine brzo prodju, a onda polako i mirno do kraja!

----------


## Sandra1971

*vikki* čestitke od srca  :Very Happy:

----------


## Ginger

Vikki  :Very Happy:  ajmeeeee predivno!!!! 
Cestitam od srca!!!!!

A koje si samo drustvo izvukla  :Smile: 
Cure pusa!

----------


## ZO

> Vikki, tako mi je drago... 
> Upoznale smo se na forumskoj kavi na Bundeku, cini mi se u proljece/ljeto 2008. Ostala si mi u sjecanju jer si bila tako nekako tuzna...
> Zelim da ti mucnine brzo prodju, a onda polako i mirno do kraja!


i ja bila, bas se sjećam tebe sa trbuhom  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## Lili75

> Vikki  ajmeeeee predivno!!!! 
> Cestitam od srca!!!!!
> 
> A koje si samo drustvo izvukla 
> Cure pusa!


Bravo *vikki !!!* presretna sam zbog tebe :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 

još danas se sjećam kad smo se upoznale u Petrovoj poč. 2009, tamo smo ležale, ja zbog tromba, ti zbog jedne od neuspješnih T.

A vidi sad, prekrasneeee vijesti, držim fige, čuvaj mi se i daj javi bar na pp u kojem klubu se može trčati triatlon.zainteresirana sam.

----------


## nevena

Vikki kako mi je drago zbog tebe!!!
Cestitam od srca i neka je skolski do kraja, a mucnine ce brzo proci.
Pratim tvoju pricu od pocetka, i znam kad si rekla da je ovo zadnji put i da neces vise.... ma divno je kako je zivot nepredvidiv. zelim ti srecu do kraja!

----------


## vikki

Hvala još jednom, drage cure, baš ste me ganule  :Heart:  Nisam znala da vas je još uvijek toliko aktivno ovdje i tek sad vidim koliko sam zapravo cura upoznala u tom kratkom vremenu kad sam bila aktivna na forumu. 
A čini mi se da se okupilo društvo koje je najaktivnije bilo 2008. i 2009., i na forumskim kavama i u zatrudnjivanju  :Smile: 

Da ne bi sve bilo bez problema, u subotu sam nakon čišćenja snijega u 11. tjednu prokrvarila (ipak ću morati stati sa svim aktivnostima zasad, toga sam se bojala) i sad mirujem. Krvarenje je odmah stalo i nije se ponovilo, imam samo neznatan smeđi iscjedak otada. UZV je u srijedu, treba se strpiti još dva dana. Krvarenje me i ne brine toliko, brinu me moje dosadašnje boljke, tj. trisomije i pitanje kako se u međuvremenu sve razvijalo budući da od 7. tjedna nisam ni bila na UZV.

Sky, sjećam te se, mislim da je to bilo 2009. i da sam već tada (naklon trećeg misseda) bila u filmu izlazne strategije i traženja alternative pa sam se sve teže uklapala u okruženje mama i beba  :Smile: 

Lili, šaljem pp  :Smile: 

Kiss svima, javim novosti u srijedu.

----------


## Ginger

Hebaga vikki, pa ciscenje snijega ipak nije za trudnice
Ajd sad laganini, a ja ~~~~~~~ za savrseni ostatak trudnoce

----------


## vikki

Pa zapravo sam imala dozvolu ginekologa da radim sve kao i prije (prva tri mjeseca) tako da sam cijelo vrijeme i vježbala (koliko su mi mučnine dopustile), malo snijega oko auta nije bilo napornije od dosadašnjeg redovnog vježbanja. Moj je problem, ponovi li se scenarij iz prijašnjih trudnoća, puno veći od malo krvarenja koje se rješava mirovanjem (loši geni, tu nema pomoći).
A i svojedobno sam toliko pazila što jedem, pijem, udišem, kako se krećem,  pa se opet trudnoće nisu održale, tako da sam se ovaj put potpuno opustila. No, još dva dana ćemo izdržati, uspjeh je što sam izgurala do ovog tjedna  :Smile:

----------


## Pinky

vikki!!!! cestitam!!!
nema me cesto ovdje ali svaki put kad naletim jedna draga "starka" bude trudna  :Kiss:

----------


## rikikiki

Vikki, kako je bilo na UZV?  :Smile:

----------


## Mali Mimi

Vikki tek sad vidim ovo i stvarno mi je neizmjerno drago zbog tebe i nadam se da je bilo sve OK na UZV-u!
Spodoba također čestitam

----------


## vikki

Sve je u redu. Imamo 6,5 cm, vrlo smo živahni i za pet dana veći nego po datumu zadnje menstruacije  :Zaljubljen:  Izgleda ko prava beba na fotkama  :Grin: 
Čini se da je dečko mada to još ne može sa sigurnošću reći (znat ćemo na idućem UZV za tri tjedna).
Krvarenje je bilo vjerojatno od hematoma, ima ga još 8 mm, no nije opasan (iscurit će ili se resorbirati, ne može ugroziti fetus).
Sa sportom je gotovo, eventualno nekakva trudnička joga i sl., no nije potrebno ni strogo mirovanje. 
Ja sam još u šoku  :Smile:

----------


## Mali Mimi

U kojem si tjednu vikki?

----------


## vikki

11 tjedana.

----------


## Mali Mimi

Sad si me zabrinula, meni je na UZV sa 11+6 bila beba 5,6 cm jel to onda nešto zaostaje ili?

----------


## vikki

Ma ne, moja je ovulacija zadnjih godinu dana bila oko 10. dana, a ne 14., tako da mislim da i to moze imati veze. A i cini mi se da su heparinske bebe malo vece, ako se dobro sjecam, iskreno, ne ocekujuci dobar razvoj dogadjaja nisam ni citala nista niti usporedjivala mjere. Mislim da je sve to ok i vrlo individualno.

----------


## rikikiki

Joooj, prekrasno ...  :Very Happy: 

Inače, kad te zamislim, nekako mi uz tebe baš paše jedan mali dečko!!!

Sretno i dalje (nadam se i nekoj kavici uskoro ... bilo bi vrijeme)  :Smile:

----------


## vikki

> Sretno i dalje (nadam se i nekoj kavici uskoro ... bilo bi vrijeme)


Svakako, sad imam vremena  :Smile:

----------


## nevena

kako mi je ovo drago citati, vikki cestitam ti od srca jos jedom i nek je sretno do kraja!

----------


## Mojca

Malo prije sam jednom članicom kluba na telefon komentirala da mi fale klupske kave...

----------


## Mojca

> Malo prije sam jednom članicom kluba na telefon komentirala da mi fale klupske kave...


I.... potpis na nevenu!  :Smile:

----------


## Charlie

Vikki super vijesti! Jako mi je drago!

----------


## vikki

> Sad si me zabrinula, meni je na UZV sa 11+6 bila beba 5,6 cm jel to onda nešto zaostaje ili?


Oprosti na krivoj informaciji, Mali Mimi, čitala sam brojke s fotke, no to nije to. Sad vidim da na pisanom nalazu piše CRL 45 mm na 10+4, a odgovara trudnoći 11+2 (a pojma nemam sad što je ovo 6,5 na UZ fotki).

----------


## ZO

vikki  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## Kadauna

tak vas je lijepo ovdje čitati..... Vikki sretno ti do kraja ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

a cure iz ovog kluba, kojem se koncem godine mogu i pridružiti LOL - ajmo - organizirajte si kavicu. 

odavno kavice nije bilo u ZG, niti ove 39+ al ni ZG forumske  :Sad:

----------


## mare41

vidim da se skupilo kavopija, da nesto smislimo za jedno dva tjedna?

----------


## Sandra1971

> tak vas je lijepo ovdje čitati..... Vikki sretno ti do kraja ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> 
> a cure iz ovog kluba, kojem se koncem godine mogu i pridružiti LOL - ajmo - organizirajte si kavicu. 
> 
> odavno kavice nije bilo u ZG, niti ove 39+ al ni ZG forumske



*X*

----------


## tikica_69

Ova naša Mare bi samo kafenisala  :Grin: 
Cure, pratim vas, mada često ne pišem, još se oporavljam od svega ali drago mi je da je ova tema opet dosta živahna i da ima nekoliko trudnica  :Heart:

----------


## Inesz

i ja bih na kavu!

----------


## ljube

I ja  :Smile: !

----------


## Mali Mimi

> Oprosti na krivoj informaciji, Mali Mimi, čitala sam brojke s fotke, no to nije to. Sad vidim da na pisanom nalazu piše CRL 45 mm na 10+4, a odgovara trudnoći 11+2 (a pojma nemam sad što je ovo 6,5 na UZ fotki).


Hvala na informaciji

----------


## taca70

Ja tek sada vidim da se ovdje uveliko cestita. Vikki, koliko god smo bile sigurne da se cuda uvijek dogadaju drugima, presretna sam da nismo bile u pravu. Samo neka se dobro nastavi. 
Cure znane i neznane, svima pusa (ili vise ne znam napisati post ili nesto smajlici stekaju).

----------


## Sandra1971

Djevojčice neka kava se organizira 9.3. pa ak je koja za :
http://forum.roda.hr/threads/77751-Z...ekipu-PZ/page4

----------


## ksena28

Vikki, ja jako jako kasno palim, ali ova me vijest prebacila i oduševila! Čestitam ti draga i šaljem ti najveću pusu na svijetu!
I pusa maloj mrvici, maloj ali snažnoj bebuški! Predivno...

----------


## kismet

Drage moje, sretan Vam Dan žena i želim Vam od srca da iduće godine/i krajem ove dobijete još jednu ženicu ili dečkića koji će vam u budućnosti nositi buketić (a može i oboje) !
Puse  :Smile:

----------


## Mimek

vikki nikako da čestitam  :Zaljubljen: 
raspametila sam se od sreće na ovu vijest. Hvala dobrim vilama koje mi šapću.
želim ti da sve bude bez ikakvih trisomnija i insomnija i inih somnija...

samo uživaj kad prestanu mučnine.

glacova sve si nas pobrojala  :Smile: 

ja bi kavicu kad malo zasunci da možemo izvesti i mala sunca jer ja bez ove male niti piškit ne mogu

----------


## mare41

mimek, svakako kava kad zasunci

----------


## anaea40

Pozdrav dragim forumašicama! Posebice Vikki i Mare41, ugodno ste me iznenadile, želim vam sve školski do kraja! Zagrljaj utjehe mojoj dragoj Tikici69  :Love: 
I mi bi došli na kavu kad zasunci!

----------


## Inesz

Ja bih na kavu kad grane sunce. 
 :Smile: 
(inače jučer prekjučer je bila godišnjica velikog, vjetrovitog druženja na Bundeku  :Smile:  )

----------


## Mojca

I ja sam za kavu....

----------


## Sandra1971

I ja sam za kavu....

----------


## mare41

inesz, sretna vam prvogodisnjica!

----------


## Sandra1971

> inesz, sretna vam prvogodisnjica!


kak je naša mare pažljiva  :Heart: 
inesz i od mene primite čestitke i  :Kiss:

----------


## Inesz

Hvala! Sutra nam je 1. rođendan!
 :Smile:

----------


## nevena

Inesz, sretan 1. rodjendan malom ribeku  :Smile:

----------


## Mojca

Sretan rođendan!
 :Heart:  


....kad se samo sjetim onih sitnih beta... a gle ga sad!  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## tetadoktor

sve cestitke maloj ribici  :Bouncing:

----------


## lasta

Sretan rođendan

----------


## Sandra1971

*Inesz* sretan 1. rođendan maloj ljubavi  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## Inesz

Cure drage,
Ivan i ja vam se od srca zahvaljujemo na čestitkama.

 :Smile:

----------


## uporna

Sretan rođendan Ivanu :Kiss:

----------


## Inesz

Cure,
evo i slavljenika da vam zahvali na čestikama.

 :Smile: 
Svako dobro i  sretno svima!

----------


## Mojca

Predivan je... sanjarski pogled da obori cure.  :Heart:

----------


## alma_itd

> Predivan je... sanjarski pogled da obori cure.


I ja sam upravo to pomislila kad sam vidjela sliku. Prelijepo dijete

----------


## Sonja29

> Predivan je... sanjarski pogled da obori cure.


veliki x i čestitke sa danom zakašnjenja

----------


## andream

Sretan prvi rođendan, i mi se priključujemo čestitkama.

----------


## rozalija

Sretan rođendan malom ljepotanu!!!!!!!

----------


## uporna

Zgodan frajer :Smile:

----------


## nevena

Prava mala maštovita ribica  :Smile:

----------


## Sandra1971

> Cure,
> evo i slavljenika da vam zahvali na čestikama.
> 
> 
> Svako dobro i  sretno svima!


 :Zaljubljen:  prekrasan je  :Smile:

----------


## Mojca

> I ja sam upravo to pomislila kad sam vidjela sliku. Prelijepo dijete


I tvoje... uvijek se raznježim kad vidim ova osmjeh.

----------


## ina33

Opa, koji frajer ljepotan, odlična fotka - čestitam  :Smile: !

----------


## Inesz

hvala cure  :Heart:

----------


## Mali Mimi

ajoj premedeni je :Zaljubljen:

----------


## Argente

I ja se pridružujem čestitkama najpoželjnijem zetu podforuma!  :mama:

----------


## masal

> hvala cure


Sretan rođendan malom šarmeru :Sing:

----------


## vikki

Inesz, sinčić je prelijep  :Zaljubljen: 

Kod mene nema nekih novosti, što je valjda dobro. I dalje smo nekoliko dana napredniji, dečko je, ultrazvučno sve pet, ušla u 15. tjedan. Do kraja mjeseca treba odlučiti o amniocentezi. To mi je sad nova noćna mora, ali tako je valjda svima.

Cure  :Heart:

----------


## Sandra1971

*vikki* uživaj u školskoj trudnoći  :Very Happy:

----------


## Mojca

Vikki~~~~~~~~~ 
Lijepo te čitati.

Mare, kad ćeš kavu sazvati?   :Smile:

----------


## paty

Inesz sinčić je cakani
Vikki dali ćeš raditi aminiocentezu?

----------


## mare41

mojca, snijeg je u prognozi do Uskrsa, cekamo prvo sunce

----------


## Mojca

Pa da... taman da se dogovorimo dok pada snijeg... dok vidimo kome kad paše i onda s prvim danima travnja sjednemo na sunašce.

----------


## masal

Vikki čestitam  i samo naprijed, bez straha.Sada je vrijeme za nas u najboljim godinama :Laughing:

----------


## vikki

> Vikki dali ćeš raditi aminiocentezu?


Ne znam. Uvijek sam mislila da ću svakako ići, no od zadnjeg UZV-a više ne mislim, tj. čak sam pomislila kako nikako ne idem. 
Nemam pojma, svaki dan se budim s drugom odlukom  :Undecided:

----------


## paty

Draga vikki na takvoj odluci sam i ja bila
, budući da je moj gin. tražio da idem između 14-15 tj.
i dok je nalaz gotov već bi bila trudna oko 18 tj.a bebu sam osjetila krajem 17tj 
tako da sam sagledala situaciju dali sam spremna pobaciti ako nije uredu ,
 ja i suprug nemamo nikog u obitelji sa nekim problemima pa sam odbila ići a uz to mi je dr. rekao da 1:200 ima spontani 
sve u svemu nisam išla,sa bebom je sve u redu i sad ima 8mj.

----------


## vikki

Čestitam, paty  :Smile:  Mislim možda napraviti NIFTY test, kojim se iz krvi dokazuju tri najčešće trisomije (Down, Edwards i Patau), no kako rekoh, još nisam odlučila. Plaši me taj mali postotak spontanih kod amnio, s obzirom da drugu šansu za trudnoću neću imati. A plaši me i pomisao da ću se do kraja gristi hoće li sve biti u redu ako ne odem na amnio. I još ako ne bude, a mogla sam na amnio. Ma užas, kako god okreneš.

----------


## carmina burana

*vikki* uzmi u obzir da postoji i onaj maaaaali postotak lažnih amnio nalaza pa ti ne treba još to da te dodatno zbedira! Ja sam odlučno svom i privat i soc ginu rekla ne, a MM i ja imamo 43! Nažalost u 17 tt je bio nesretan slučaj, bebolino se zapetljao u pupkovinu  :Sad:  PHD je pokazao da sam bila u pravu glede RACZ-a jer smo imali zdravog dečkića! Strahovi su svima nama sasvim realni, ali zapitaj se, bi li mogla prekinuti T da stvarno nekaj nije ok?! Molim Boga za tvoju bebicu da je sve ok, a ti je mazi i pričaj s njom  :Kiss:

----------


## Ginger

carmina grlim

vikki drzim fige sto god odlucila
a kakav je to test i di se radi?

----------


## vikki

Carmina, žao mi je  :Sad:  Na neke stvari čovjek zaista ne može utjecati.

Ginger, kod nas zasad radi samo Podobnik. To je nešto jako novo i nisam sigurna koliko pouzdano, no navodno im nije promaknuo nijedan Down. Iz majčine (venske krvi) uzimaju se fetalni eritrociti, mislim, i analiziraju na ove tri najčešće trisomije. Pouzdanost je navodno 99%, onaj 1% otpada na lažno pozitivne rezultate, no ne znam što je s lažno negativnima. Ove neke studije koje sam pročitala, svima kojima je nalaz bio pozitivan na Down i amnio je pokazala Down (zbog 1% mogućnosti lažno pozitivnog rezultata ide se na amnio u slučaju pozitivnog nalaza).

----------


## Ginger

hvala vikki
malo cu pogledati, javi ako budes isla
iako nisam bas odusevljena da se to radi samo tamo

----------


## Ginger

Inesz jel ovaj tvoj ljepotan voli starije curke  :Grin: 
imam malo stariju i jos malo stariju  :Cool:

----------


## lara39+

Dobra večer, nadam se cure da me primate u Vaš klub?
Radujem se druženju s Vama. :Smile:

----------


## lara39+

hay cure,rado bi vam se pridružila  :Smile:

----------


## Sandra1971

*lara39+* ovdje smo svi dobrodošli!!!!! Pa kako se ostale curice nisu stigle javiti, evo da ti ja poželim dobrodošlicu  :Very Happy:

----------


## ina33

> *vikki* uzmi u obzir da postoji i onaj maaaaali postotak lažnih amnio nalaza pa ti ne treba još to da te dodatno zbedira! Ja sam odlučno svom i privat i soc ginu rekla ne, a MM i ja imamo 43! Nažalost u 17 tt je bio nesretan slučaj, bebolino se zapetljao u pupkovinu  PHD je pokazao da sam bila u pravu glede RACZ-a jer smo imali zdravog dečkića! Strahovi su svima nama sasvim realni, ali zapitaj se, bi li mogla prekinuti T da stvarno nekaj nije ok?! Molim Boga za tvoju bebicu da je sve ok, a ti je mazi i pričaj s njom



*Carmina*, jako mi je žao zbog tvog gubitka. 

Po mom mišljenju , taj mali postotak lažnih amnio nalaza, koliko ja shvaćam (neki harkelkin sindrom, ako se dobro sjećam), toliko je minoran, da ne bi uopće trebao bit jezičac na vazi u bilo kojem smjeru, iako je na Rodi jako napuhan time da je stavljen čak i na naslovnicu tj. na home page.

----------


## Mojca

Lara, dobrodošla u klub.... i što prije postala trbusasta.

----------


## ina33

Hoću reći, šanse da će biti sve OK u svakom od tih postotaka uvijek su veće.... bilo da govorimo o riziku pobačaja uslijed amnio (jedna od 200), bilo da govorimo o riziku rađanja djeteta s nekom trisomijom (pa čak i ako govorimo o nekom dobnom riziku 1 od 50, 1 od 80).

Teško je to sve izvagati, meni je to dosad najteža odluka u životu bila jer su ulozi veliki, a koji put je bolje i onako prepustit se, svako po svom nahođenju - to je stvarno intimna odluka u kojoj... relativno nema pomoći sa strane - nego ovako, soul searching, koliko se god to unaprijed može (ako se uopće može).

Svima sretno!!!

----------


## Mojca

Po meni je najvažnije pitanje: što bi učinile kad bi bili loši rezultati amniocinteze. 
Kad sam si dala odgovor na to pitanje, odlučila sam ne raditi amnio. Kombinirani mi je bio dobar i to mi je bila potvrda odluke. 
Vikki, razumijem te skroz... I ja sam se danima borila s tim, posebno jer mi je jedna ginekologica prerano mjerila nuhalni i tvrdila da '99% nosim be s downom'.
Držim fige da brzo odlucis.

----------


## linalena

Lara dobrodošla  :Smile:

----------


## rozalija

I ja sam prvo riješila pitanje u sebi: Šta ću učiniti i ako budu loši nalazi aminociteze? Odmah sam znala da ću djete svakako roditi.
Moj ginekolog mi je tada rekao čuj ako ćeš ga roditi svakako onda bar pokušaj uživati u trudnoći, onako da znaš da nešto nije ok, trudnoća ne bi bila baš tako spokojna. I na kraju je rekao da je nekada neznanje blaženo. I hvala Bogu da je sve bilo ok. 
Vikki velika pusica za tebe i tvoju bebicu.

----------


## rozalija

Lara dobrodošla u naš klub!!!

----------


## ina33

> Po meni je najvažnije pitanje: što bi učinile kad bi bili loši rezultati amniocinteze.


X, plus odgovor na pitanje što bi osobi bilo teže - živjeti s bolesnim djetetom ili živjeti s time da je upala u postotak spontanog pobačaja nakon amnio, a plod ispadne zdrav. Koliko se god uopće unaprijed to može. Tako sam ja i otišla na amnio.

Moje je iskustvo da, jednom kad se odluka donese, onda je lakše, najteži je ovaj dio "krčkanja", plus jako pomaže i ako ti i partner imate sličniji stav, ako tu nije dodatno trvenje.

----------


## Shanti

Potpisat ću Mojcu. I ja mislim da je osnovno pitanje što bi se napravilo u slučaju loših nalaza. Od toga smo krenuli mm i ja. 
Iako je to bila jedna od najtežih odluka, donijeli smo je brzo i nakon toga je bilo donekle lakše. Razmišljanje o tome je li sve u redu sam potisnula sve do nakon poroda pa sam šokirala pedijatricu na intenzivnoj koja me je došla informirati o mom sinu pitanjem u vezi Downa, žena je valjda mislila da je to pitam jer sam još sva omamljena...
Nalazi kombiniranog su nam bili relativno dobri (s obzirom na dob) a double-a relativno loši (u skladu s dobi). Moj je doktor bez obzira na kombinirani inzistirao i na double-u (čini se da je u Petrovoj on standard), a gotovo nas je nagovarao i na amnio, iako smo mm i ja na početku razgovora objasnili da rezultat ne bi utjecao na našu odluku o trudnoći i porodu te da ne želimo riskirati. Rekao nam je (dr.) da dobro zna kroz što smo sve prošli ali da on ipak smatra da bismo trebali napraviti itd. itd. Ostali smo pri svome i na povijesti bolesti nam je napisao "Roditelji NE ŽELE amniocentezu".
Hvala Bogu, sve je u redu s našim dečkićem.  :Heart: 

Drži se, draga, donesite svoju odluku i neka bude sve dobro  :Heart:

----------


## uporna

Lara dobro nam došla. :Smile:

----------


## ina33

> Nalazi kombiniranog su nam bili relativno dobri (s obzirom na dob) a double-a relativno loši (u skladu s dobi). Moj je doktor bez obzira na kombinirani inzistirao i na double-u


Ovako je i nama bilo, s time da kod nas nije bilo nekog inzistiranja do strane doktora. Primijetila sam nekako, barem u mom slučaju, da su MPO-ovci skloniji reći "ma, bit će sve u redu", socijalci reći "treba ići na amnio", dr. Kos, kojemu sam išla na amnio, bio je neutralan, ful je pustio nas i objasnio je sve rizike, potcrtao još jednom da je trudnoća teško stečena. On mi je bio nekako baš dobar u tom smislu da nam pomogne stvarno shvatiti rizike pobačaja od amnio, rizike rađanja bolesnog djeteta, rizike da niti amnio ne da jednoznačan odgovor (mislim na ovo na što može - ne na autizam itd.). Ja mislim da tako i treba biti i da jedino par mora tu odlučiti što i kako (mislim - neće doktori odgajati dijete, niti će oni gubiti dijete).

----------


## lara39+

Hvala vam drage moje na dobrodošlici. :Love: 
ja jedva čekala kad će polovina 4 mjeseca da idem u novi postupak a menstruacije niotkud.danas je vec dva tjedna kako mi kasni ( po prvi put ).bila kod gina u prošli petak rekao da mu se sve čini ok i da mu izgleda da ću kroz koji dan dobit.medjutim prošlo još tjedan dana i ništa.danas ga ponovo zvala ,reka mi da dodjem u utorak.
jel imate kakav savjet ,jako sam zabrinuta  :Confused:

----------


## Shanti

> Ovako je i nama bilo, s time da kod nas nije bilo nekog inzistiranja do strane doktora. Primijetila sam nekako, barem u mom slučaju, da su MPO-ovci skloniji reći "ma, bit će sve u redu", socijalci reći "treba ići na amnio",


Ono inzistiranje na double-u i gotovo nagovaranje na amnio koje sam gore spomenula u našem slučaju bilo je od našeg MPO-ovca, kojeg sam zamolila i da mi vodi trudnoću. Znala sam da će razgovor s njime o tome uslijediti (to je bilo negdje oko 15. tjedna) tako da smo mu došli nepokolebljivo dogovoreni.
Kod dr. Kosa sam bila u 21. tjednu, na anomaly scanu, on je prije pregleda pitao jesmo li radili amnio, konstatirao da smo odbili i to je bilo sve.

----------


## ina33

> Ono inzistiranje na double-u i gotovo nagovaranje na amnio koje sam gore spomenula u našem slučaju bilo je od našeg MPO-ovca, kojeg sam zamolila i da mi vodi trudnoću. Znala sam da će razgovor s njime o tome uslijediti (to je bilo negdje oko 15. tjedna) tako da smo mu došli nepokolebljivo dogovoreni.
> Kod dr. Kosa sam bila u 21. tjednu, na anomaly scanu, on je prije pregleda pitao jesmo li radili amnio, konstatirao da smo odbili i to je bilo sve.



Super, drago mi je da smo kod dr. Kosa imale isto iskustvo, većina mojih MPO je bila stila "sve se to može na UZV-u" (a ne može), ali očito ima različitih. Meni se nekako čini da MPO-vci više "navijaju" za MPO trudnoće, zato sam, za ove stvari, kao i za rane trudnoće di su skloniji tom "navijanju" (a možda i zbog toga što imaju više iskustva i vidili su svakakvih razvoja na čudne bete), ja taj neki non-MPO dio volila obavljat kod non MPO doktora.

----------


## Shanti

> ja taj neki non-MPO dio volila obavljat kod non MPO doktora.


Moj MPO-ovac slovi kao veliki ziheraš a kako je priča kod mene završila, usudim se reći da sam sretna što sam bila pacijentica i vodila trudnoću kod njega, baš takvog. Sve što nije bilo njegovo najuže područje, dogovarao je kod svojih kolega.
On je, uz dr. Barišića bio na mojoj višesatnoj operaciji mioma, potom smo imali kod njega silne godine u MPO-u, radio mi je histeroskopiju, kiretažu, uglavnom, računala sam da zbog impresivnosti mioma (kojeg je itekako dobro pamtio i spominjao svih 7 godina do poroda) pamti u kojem mi je stanju maternica i da bi to moglo biti bitno, presudno, i pri praćenju trudnoće. Od 12. tt me je on vodio više nekako kao glavni nadležni, a uzv su mi obavljali njegovi kolege. Osigurao mi je najbolju moguću skrb u onome u čemu on nije bio subspecijalist, eto, iako on ovo ne čita, ja sam mu do neba zahvalna. 
Dr. Kosu smo otišli na svoju ruku, znala sam da je vrijeme za anomaly scan pa smo to odlučili napraviti kod dr. kojeg mnogi (i ti  :Smile:  ) cijene.

----------


## lara39+

djevojke drage... :Bye:  
nema nikoga vec danima  :Confused:

----------


## mali-mis

Drage moje da vas pozdravim, dugo mi je nije bilo, al sam mislila na vas i redovito citala i citam cijeli forum, koji mi dobrano pomaze u svakodnevnici.
Velika pusa, svim curama, starim, novim, onima koje me jos pamte i onima koje su me zaboravile :Love:

----------


## Sandra1971

*lara39+* ma tu smo...navratimo  :Laughing: 
*mali-mis*  :Kiss:

----------


## broculla

Smijem li se i ja pridružiti? U srpnju ću navršiti 42, a ovo bi se dijete, ako sve bude ok, trebalo roditi u siječnju.
Pitam jer nisam išla na MPO pa da se ne guram gdje mi nije mjesto.
Pozdrav! :Bye:

----------


## Sandra1971

Oooo *broculla* mislim da ovdje nema veze tko je kak zatrudnio!!!!!! Mislim da je samo bitna volja da pokažemo kak smo mlade  :Laughing: 
i ovdje nas ima svakakvih koliko samskužila.... i bez trudnoća i bebica i trudnih i mama....

----------


## Sandra1971

tj. ima cura koje su trudne, koje su mame i nas koje nisu trudne i koje smo tete, ujne....  :Wink:

----------


## broculla

*Sandra1971*, super. Tu na MPO je uvijek živahno i cure s MPO znaju stvarno jako puno.

----------


## Sandra1971

jako puno znaju i razmjenjuju iskustva, pogotovo one koje su prošle svaša u puno postupaka (i zbog toga im se divim) bez njih ja još uvijek ne bih pola toga znala....

----------


## Mojca

Curke, dobro vam jutro  :Zaljubljen: 

A čujte... zbilja sad... ja više ne mogu čekati.  :Smile:   Proljeće je došlo, sve se zeleni, sunca ima, oporavili smo se od preduge zime... i vrijeme je da se desi neka klupska kava. Fale mi naše kave u arheološkom  :psiholog:  ... a vjerujem da nisam jedina. 

Oćemo? Kad ćemo?
 :pivo:

----------


## tetadoktor

:pivo:

----------


## linalena

i ja sam za :Cool: 

ako bi samo moglo sljedeći tjedan, jer me od 20-og zaključavaju u školu  :Laughing:

----------


## amazonka

i ja bih... :Smile:

----------


## Mojca

Super, neću sama kafenisati.  :Grin:  
Ajmo utvrditi kad koja može.  :Smile:  Ja mogu svaki dan osim četvrtka.

----------


## amazonka

mogu svaki dan...

----------


## linalena

ponedjeljak mogu kad god
utorak od 4
srijedu od 6
četvrtak možda između 3 i 5
petak do pol 6

eh ni ja ne znam kada radim ovih dana

----------


## ljube

meni paše svaki dan iza 17 h

----------


## Sonja29

a ja sam ljubomorna jer opet neću popiti tu proljetnu kavicu sa vama :Smile:

----------


## Mojca

A kad bi mogla, pa se prilagodimo? Ili organiziramo još jednu kad ti dođeš.  :Smile:

----------


## Sandra1971

I ja sam za kavu...
kao i linalenu - od 20.5. će nas upregnuti, a i inače radim u smjenama i najviše mi paše vikend, al kad god dogovorite, pokušat ću doći  :Very Happy:

----------


## Sonja29

javim kad budemo dolazili :Smile:

----------


## Mojca

Utorak i petak mi se čine najbolje opcije, Sandra, kako radiš u te dane. Mislim na drugi tjedan.

----------


## Inesz

mogu iza 17 svaki dan
 :Smile:

----------


## Sandra1971

Mojca, radim prvu, što mi savršeno odgovara zbog kave s Vama  :Very Happy:

----------


## Mojca

:Very Happy:

----------


## tetadoktor

mogu svaki radni dan iza 16.15 (samo da dodjem do grada)

i pokupim po putu koga treba  :Wink:

----------


## tikica_69

> meni paše svaki dan iza 17 h


i meni  :Very Happy:

----------


## mare41

ovo sad vec prelazi u provokaciju
vidit cu kako bude taj dan kad se dogovorite pa se dam pokupit, ako bude moguce

----------


## linalena

uvijek se mi možemo potrpati u tram/auto pa doterat do tebe

----------


## tetadoktor

mare  :Kiss: 

 na tebe sam posebno mislila

----------


## Mojca

mare, daj koordinate, mi stižemo!  :Kiss:  
ne mora biti birtija, može i kvartovska livada, ponesemo dekicu i voila!  :Wink:

----------


## Tanči

Cure, može pitanje?
Imam 43, skoro 44 i zadnjih otprilike 5 godina mi se ciklus skratio na 24 dana, nekad i 18, ali prosjek je 24 i najčešće sam i dobivala menzes svaki 24 dan. 
Kad sam bila mlađa ciklusi su mi bili točno na 28 dana, a ovo s 24 je počelo s godinama i ginekolog mi je rekao da je to u redu.
Sada, prvi put u životu mi je menzes kasnio tjedan dana, a da nisam bila trudna. Napravila sam test i bio je negativan.
Da li se i vama događaju ovakvi "ispadi" ? Dakle, ovaj put sam dobila nakon 32 dana. (a u mislima sam već nunala bebača)
Moram li na pregled ili je ovo isto normalno za nas starije?

----------


## andream

I ja bih vam se mogla pridružiti iza 17, meni bi najviše odgovarao petak  :Smile:  Dovela bih i malecku jer je beban veeeelika spavalica.

----------


## mare41

znam cure da mislite na mene, hvala, svaki dan sam sve teza, pokretna, al na sve krace ture
Tanči, sve opcije su otvorene-i krace i duze i sve je to normala

----------


## Mojca

To je onda petak isplivao na površinu kao optimalno rješenje? 

Bilježimo dakle, kava u petak, 17.05. Mjesto još utvrdimo u dogovoru s mare.  :Smile:

----------


## amazonka

Meni je to o.k.

----------


## tetadoktor

prilagodit cu se vecini, meni je svejedno koji dan

----------


## Sandra1971

Kava petak pase!!!!!!!!! Jedva čekam,  samo ne mogu pokazati koliko jer pišem s mobitela!!!  :Smile:

----------


## glacova

Prijavljujem se i ja sa svojom šamrolnicom!

----------


## linalena

paše i meni
jedino kaj imam sjednicu u 18 pa ovisi koliko ću biti

----------


## Sandra1971

Linalena,meni je sjednica u ponedjeljak  :Razz:

----------


## linalena

mi moramo ubrzati zbog preispitivanja ocjena  :Laughing: 
da je toga bilo u naše vrijeme , hmm kaj bi bilo

no vidimo se

----------


## uporna

Nadam se da me ništa neće spriječiti za petak - za sada mogu pa ću rezervirati termin za kavicu  :Cool:

----------


## tikica_69

> Cure, može pitanje?
> Imam 43, skoro 44 i zadnjih otprilike 5 godina mi se ciklus skratio na 24 dana, nekad i 18, ali prosjek je 24 i najčešće sam i dobivala menzes svaki 24 dan. 
> Kad sam bila mlađa ciklusi su mi bili točno na 28 dana, a ovo s 24 je počelo s godinama i ginekolog mi je rekao da je to u redu.
> Sada, prvi put u životu mi je menzes kasnio tjedan dana, a da nisam bila trudna. Napravila sam test i bio je negativan.
> Da li se i vama događaju ovakvi "ispadi" ? Dakle, ovaj put sam dobila nakon 32 dana. (a u mislima sam već nunala bebača)
> Moram li na pregled ili je ovo isto normalno za nas starije?


Je, normalno je da ciklusi počnu divljati, na žalost...

----------


## mare41

izgleda da ce ova kava proci bez mene, nadam se da ce biti prilike s kolicima, odredilo mi sto vise lezanja jer je jedna cura jako nisko, a i meni tako najvise odgovara, uzivajte!

----------


## Inesz

:Zaljubljen: mare

cure, petak je blizu, hajmo dogovoriti mjesto.

može ona slastičana u kojoj ste bile na zadnjoj forumskoj kavici?

----------


## amazonka

može

----------


## Sandra1971

Kava petak može, al prosvjetlite me za mjesto  :Laughing:

----------


## Mojca

Najavljuju kišu za petak.  :Sad:  

Ako je ipak ne bude, ja sam i dalje za arheološki, a ako bude kiša onda Millennium. Gore na katu. 
A ako bude ni v rit ni mimo  :Smile:  onda isto Millennium, da budemo ziher.

Može tako?

----------


## Inesz

>Mojca, ja sa za!

----------


## Mojca

A joj... ribajući mrkvice i tikvicu skuzila sam da sam zaboravila na našu trudnicu mare.  :Embarassed:  Tako mi i treba kad sjedam za komp prije nego oči otvorim.  :Rolling Eyes:  

mare, oprosti, posipam se pepelom i ostavljam tebi da biras mjesto koje ti najblize kuci i koje ti bolje odgovara.  :Heart:

----------


## Teica

*mare*  :Heart:

----------


## amazonka

mooože...sve može

----------


## Sandra1971

gdje god, ja dolazim  :Very Happy:

----------


## tikica_69

Ja na žalost ne mogu u petak  :Sad:

----------


## Sandra1971

Tikica, jako mi je žao što te neću upoznati...  :Sad:

----------


## mare41

ovo mi je treci pokusaj s moba, skracen-ne dolazim, lezim, stop
teice, kiss, stop

----------


## Sandra1971

*mare41* lezi i čuvaj se!

----------


## Inesz

tko dolazi sutra?
ajmo, nadopišim se:

1. Inesz

----------


## amazonka

1.inesz
2.amazonka

----------


## tikica_69

> Tikica, jako mi je žao što te neću upoznati...


A i meni al imam punu kuću gostiju i moram složiti neku dobru papicu a radim do 16   :njam:

----------


## Mojca

Što se tiče mejsta, možda ipak bolje da budemo u Millenniumu? Vrijeme je varljivo... 

1.inesz
2.amazonka
3.Mojca

----------


## andream

Evo i moje malenkosti, ako tata stigne skupiti djecu iz vrtića, nadam se da dolazim  :Smile:

----------


## Inesz

1 amazonka
2 mojca
3 andream
4 inesz
...

ajmo cure

----------


## ljube

1 amazonka
2 mojca
3 andream
4 inesz
5 ljube
...

----------


## tetadoktor

1 amazonka
2 mojca
3 andream
4 inesz
5 ljube
6 tetadoktor
...

----------


## tetadoktor

i da, Millenium je totalno ok s obzirom na današnju kišu i sutrašnju najavu http://prognoza.hr/prognoze.php?id=zgsutra_n&param=

----------


## Sandra1971

1 amazonka
2 mojca
3 andream
4 inesz
5 ljube
6 tetadoktor
7 Sandra1971

----------


## Ona koja nije pisala

mozda dojurim nenajavljeno
ako ne ulete nokti
a i cekala sam da se dogovorite :Cool:

----------


## tetadoktor

oknp, dođi na kavu pa te vozim na manikuru  :Razz:

----------


## Mojca

OKNP, pa nije valjda da noktima daješ prednost! 
 :Shock:  
 :oklagija: 

Nokte moš sređivat svaki dan... a kavica kluba je tak rijetko...  :Sad:

----------


## Mojca

1 amazonka
2 mojca
3 andream
4 inesz
5 ljube
6 tetadoktor
7 Sandra1971
8 Pinar

----------


## glacova

1 amazonka
2 mojca
3 andream
4 inesz
5 ljube
6 tetadoktor
7 Sandra1971
8 glacova

----------


## Mojca

1 amazonka
2 mojca
3 andream
4 inesz
5 ljube
6 tetadoktor
7 Sandra1971
8 glacova 
9 Pinar 
 :Smile:

----------


## Pinar

Potvrdujem dolazak  :Smile:

----------


## Pinar

Opss nisam ni pitala al nadam se da primate j vanjske ?  :Smile:

----------


## uporna

Jel' kava u 5 ili od 4?

----------


## mare41

pinar, a sta ne vidis da si vec upisana :Smile:  pusa svima, uzivajte

----------


## Mojca

Kad ti zgodno uporna, ja ću doći iza pet.

----------


## uporna

Pa ne da mi se sjediti samoj od četiri. Vidimo se.

----------


## Mojca

Lol... 
čekali smo sunčani dan... a gle vremena. 
Evo krećem.  :Smile:

----------


## Sandra1971

Da li je neka od vas već možda u Mileniumu?

----------


## amazonka

Drage cure,
pokušavala sam doći do vas, ali nekako nisam imala sreće. 
Ispričavam se što nisam došla, ali obećajem da ću ispraviti grešku.
U normalnim okolnostima idem na wc svakih petnaest minuta, 
a po ovakvom vremenu i svake dvije, pa mi je i to problem.

----------


## andream

Nisam mogla doći  :Sad: 
čekam izvještaj, kako je bilo?

----------


## Sandra1971

*Andream* - moj izvještaj: ja sam oduševljena - upoznala sam prekrasne žene *mojca, ljube, tetadoktor, uporna, linalena, pinar*i svašta sam naučila i nauživala se u prekrasnom društvu  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:

----------


## tetadoktor

ja uvijek ostanem do kraja s konobarima počistit stolove!!! mala ali moćna ekipa je bila na broju, vi koje niste došle ima vam zašto biti žao!!!

nadajmo se novoj kavici u prirodi ubrzo!!!

Sandra  :Love:

----------


## Sandra1971

*tetadoktor* nadam se da su sve čaše poslije našeg odlaska ostale čitave  :Laughing: 
 :Kiss:

----------


## ljube

popodnevna nam se kava skoro pretvorila u dvodnevno druženje, uživancija u ugodnom društvu  :Smile:

----------


## Mojca

Opet sam najbolje propustila. Eh.  :Smile:  

Cure, kao i uvijek, bilo je lijepo biti s vama... Sandra, Uporna, drago mi je da sam vas upoznala  :Heart: 
Obzirom na broj (opravdanih) izostanaka, predlažem popravni što prije, a oko termina ćemo se kontultirati s Borivojem Čapkom.  :Smile:  
Cure, ugodan vam vikend želim.  :Kiss:

----------


## Inesz

cure, žao mi je da nisam došla.

opravdan je razlog jer od kad se ovaj naš mali rodio, on upravlja našim vremenom  :Zaljubljen: 

nadam se nekoj skoroj prilici za dručenje...

----------


## uporna

Samo da dodam da sam i ja uživala i vrijeme mi je prošlo brzo u ugodnom društvu. Veselim se slijedećoj kavici.
Pinar  :Bye:

----------


## Zeljka33

Pozdrav svima,
Evo mene ponovno na povom podforumu i sad sam na 39+  :Smile:   Odlučila sam ponovno u akciju po drugu bebicu...valjda nije kasno  :Grin:

----------


## carmina burana

*zeljka 33* naravno danije, ako se ti i tm osjećate spremnima. Pogledaj moj potpis!  :Smile:

----------


## Zeljka33

Hvala carmina burana  :Very Happy: 
Osjećam se spremno već neko vrijeme ali stalno nešto odgađali što zbog posla, pa neposla  :Smile: , pa manjih zdravstvenih tegoba i sad me uvatila panika pred 40.ti rođendan  :Shock:  ....nema više odgađanja!

----------


## tetadoktor

Zeljka33, sretno i što prije postala trbušasta!!!

----------


## andream

Sretno Željka. Ja sam po svoje drugo dijete krenula u 40-tim i rodila skoro pa na 41. rođkas. Naravno da nije kasno, ali svejedno ne čekaj, samo krenite.

----------


## sretna 41

drage zenice , pozdrav, drago mi je vidjeti ovaj dio foruma
, zeljkica sretno i viruj nije kasno, evo ja danas trudna punih 7 miseci a na pragu 42 godine :Smile: , 
carmina burana prekrasno je vodjeti sve one brojkice , ba super :Very Happy: 
veseliii

----------


## Inesz

sretna41, i ja sam mama 41+
 :Smile: 

smijem li te pitati:
je li ovo spontana ili ivf trudnoća?

tnx i sretno  :Smile:

----------


## Dodirko

Bok društvo!

Primile bi me u klub da sam još u postupcima?  :Smile: 

svima ~~~~~~~~~    :Kiss:

----------


## Inesz

Dodirko,

mi primamo sve cure iznad 39. Primamo mi zapravo sve-i mlađe od 39 i starije...

Baš dobro da si nam malo podigla temu. Nekako nam zamrla, a nije da nas nema stariji od 39...

Ajmo curke... Pridružite se klubu.

----------


## Dodirko

Navršila 39.....

----------


## Mojca

Dodirko  :Heart:   dobrodošla si, bila u postupcima ili ne, navršila 39 ili ne.  :Smile:

----------


## tetadoktor

> Dodirko   dobrodošla si, bila u postupcima ili ne, navršila 39 ili ne.



uvijek  :Smile:

----------


## aleksandraj

samo da pozdravim cure. Pratim vas redovito  :Heart:

----------


## sunčeko71

Bok cure,
Nova sam na vašem forumu pa se nadam da me primate u društvo + 39 jer po godinama itekako spadam tu.
Naime danas sam 10 dnt 2 dvodnevna četverostanična embrija i čekam doma betu koja bi trebala biti u ponedeljak.

----------


## Mojca

sunčeko, dobrodošla! 
Šaljem dobre vibre za betu!  :Smile:

----------


## Konfuzija

E, pa... došao je trenutak da se i ja upišem ovdje... Što jest, jest!  :Smile:

----------


## piki

Pozdrav curke, kad je već sezona upisa onda se mogu i ja priključiti :Laughing: 
Gledam već par mjeseci ali nikako da se i tu javim, čekala sam da budem trbušasta (ili bar na dobrom putu) pa da onda postanem ponosni član kluba, ali eto mene same! Ne znam koliko ima nas takvih koji se bore za prvu bebu?

----------


## Mojca

Koja navala danas!  :Very Happy: 
Nek nam klub opet malo zaživi, kao u doba kad sam se ja pridružila. 
Cure dobrodošle, što prije pisale na trudničkom topicu.  :Heart:

----------


## tetadoktor

piki, ima nas koji smo debelo iznad 39+ i još se borimo za prvu bebu!!!

dobrodošla!!!

----------


## Zeljka33

Evo ja sam se pomalo pomakla s "mrtve točke" i imam rezervirani termin za prve  konzultacije sljedeći tjedan  :Smile:  
Krećemo ispočetka  :Cool:

----------


## Inesz

> E, pa... došao je trenutak da se i ja upišem ovdje... Što jest, jest!


Konfuzija, mladice, dobrodošla.
 :Smile: 

Dobro nam došle nove curice!

Uh što volim kad nam živne tema!

----------


## lara39+

pozz i od mene  :Bye:

----------


## Kyra Ars

Najdraže moje curice, malo sam se bila pritajila... Ali kako je danas tema živahna, nisam mogla odoljeti. Pa evo da i ja mahnem  :Bye:

----------


## sunčeko71

Hvala Mojca na pozdravu dobrodošlice i dobrim vibrama koje itekako trebaju.

----------


## ljube

Dobrodošlica novim curkama  :Smile:

----------


## Konfuzija

Prvo sam se smijala, pa sam onda išla proguglati i ispalo je da nije vic... Dakle, radi se o "ljepilu" za embrije.  :Smile: 
http://www.kinderwunschklinik.at/en/...otransfer.html
http://www.cityfertility.com.au/Embryo-Glue.htm
Jeste vi kad čule za ovo?

----------


## Mojca

Kyra, lijepo te vidjeti.  :Smile:

----------


## miba

evo još jedne zrele koke- da pozdravim  sve drage cure u ove sitne sate :Bye:

----------


## njanja1

konfuzija...cula i probala + sprica 5 dana nakon transfera(neznam je prevesti na hrvatski :Laughing: ) i opet nista...

----------


## ljube

Kyra i miba lijepo vas je opet tu vidjeti.

----------


## nina70

Bok cure. Kad sam napisala prvi post na ovom forumu već sam debelo pripadala ovom klubu  :Smile:  međutim, izgleda da nisam pisala. Misilm da je jedini razlog što sam tek u 40. krenula u MPO i prvi put u životu se prijavila na neki forum - dakle, bila sam smotana i dok sam ja čitala postove iz 2005. (i starije)  :Grin:  nisam jednostavno stizala na sve strane. Nadam se da ćemo uskoro razmjenjivati trudnička iskustva. 

Oho, pa ja ni ne pitam jel me primate! Valjda hoćete, i tako većinu već dobro znam pa sve kontam da ću upast preko veze  :Trep trep:

----------


## Mojca

Nina  :Heart:

----------


## lasta

kakve su to veze aaaaa :oklagija:

----------


## linalena

i ja jedva čekam da se malo ovdje piše - tu sam najviše doma

skratila sam malo potpis
krenula u postupak
pomalo kraj poslu
nitko sretniji (kako se ono kaže)

pusa svima

----------


## Sandra1971

:Very Happy:  evo i mene !!! Samo da vas sve skupa pozdravim i pošaljem  :Kiss: 
*Nina70* - napisala si ono što ja nisam kad sam se ovdje prvi put javila - i ja sam krenula po prvu bebu "tek s 40"  :Laughing:  i prvi put se prošle godine logirala na bilo koji forum-ovdje....i još sam uvijek samo na rodi  :Cool:

----------


## lara39+

pozdrav cure...evo i mene  :Very Happy:

----------


## Vrci

lara, baš sam čekala da se javiš...kakva ti je situacija?

----------


## Vrci

Ups, ovo sam htjela pitati na temi nakon transfera, sori  :Smile:

----------


## lara39+

> lara, baš sam čekala da se javiš...kakva ti je situacija?


draga Vrci evo čekam sutrašnji uzv i molim se da ovaj put sve bude dobro.
inače sam dobro,nemam mučnina,samo bi stalno spavala i (.)(.) me jako bole

----------


## Vrci

Nisi li neki dan imala uzv? Što je bilo?

Eto tako je i meni, ja sam malo manje u danima i tjednima od tebe - ali mislim da su umor i bolne grudi dobar znak

----------


## lara39+

> Nisi li neki dan imala uzv? Što je bilo?
> 
> Eto tako je i meni, ja sam malo manje u danima i tjednima od tebe - ali mislim da su umor i bolne grudi dobar znak


nisam draga imala neki dan uzv. danas mi je 27dc,koliko si ti, kolika je tebi bila beta?

----------


## Vrci

Onda sam te s nekim zamijenila... ali znam da sam primijetila tvoju betu pa te zato i malo pratim

Ja sam na 30dc danas, 13dnt. Beta na 10dnt 56, na 12dnt 107.

Ali malo sam sad fulala topic, ja ne spadam među vas...pa da dalje ne budem offtopic. Držim ti fige i mislim da će sve biti super

----------


## lara39+

> Onda sam te s nekim zamijenila... ali znam da sam primijetila tvoju betu pa te zato i malo pratim
> 
> Ja sam na 30dc danas, 13dnt. Beta na 10dnt 56, na 12dnt 107.
> 
> Ali malo sam sad fulala topic, ja ne spadam među vas...pa da dalje ne budem offtopic. Držim ti fige i mislim da će sve biti super


Držim fige i ja tebi.SRETNO !!!

----------


## Inesz

lara,
kažeš da ti je 27 dc, kad si onda imala transfer? koji dan ciklusa?

----------


## lara39+

> lara,
> kažeš da ti je 27 dc, kad si onda imala transfer? koji dan ciklusa?


Draga Inesz ja sam to malo pobrkala,nije ni čudo kolika me trema drži zbog današnjeg uzv.
danas mi je  29 dan nakon transfera, a 42dc.

----------


## Inesz

kužim te, lara...

kad je uz?

----------


## snupi

hej ines ja za sad jos nemam 39 ali to i mene jednog dana gebira samo sam vas lijepo htjela pozdraviti!

----------


## Mojca

Sjedim u hladovini kestena u arheološkom, sjećam se divnih kava iz ljeta 2010, kad sam se pridružila klubu i forumu.
Prebirem po mislima, pamtim sva lica, neke su ostvarile svoje želje, neke ne, ali u mojim mislima sve ste hrabre i divne žene. I imate veliki  :Naklon:  od mene. 
Želim vam sve dobro, ma gdje bile, ma što činile.
mare, tebi poseban  :Kiss: 
 :Heart:

----------


## Denny

*Mojca* došla sam te samo cmoknuti  :Kiss:  nisam ti bila mogla odgovoriti na pp, pretrpan inbox.
Pozdrav i drugim cutkama naravno!
I ja se s guštom sijećam ljeta 2010, iako su naše kavice bile uz more, svi smo imali istu želju.  :Heart: 
Vama kojima se još nije ostvarila želim da se ostvari što prije.

----------


## Mojca

Moram i tu malo poskočiti  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:  

Naša mare41 je postala mama! 
http://forum.roda.hr/threads/80866-N...1-postala-mama

Sad sam se sjetila da smo pred tri godine planirale na Bundeku organizirati malu trku s nazivom "Babe i bebe"... e pa sad možemo! 
mare draga, ljubim vas sve!

----------


## amazonka

bravoooooo Mare :Very Happy:

----------


## linalena

bravo Mare

a  :Laughing:  za babe i bebe  , nadam se da ću i ja konkurirati

----------


## Mojca

Ma uvesti ćemo mi trku svake godine!  :Smile:  

Ajmeeeeeee, ja bi sad na neki šank išla nazdravljati! Ljudi, nemate pojma koliko sam sretna! 
mare  :pivo:

----------


## Inesz

ajme, baš sam sretna!
čestitam i ovdje mare...
 :Smile:

----------


## ljube

velike čestitke mama mare, za tebe i curke  :pivo:

----------


## Shanti

> Ma uvesti ćemo mi trku svake godine!  
> 
> Ajmeeeeeee, ja bi sad na neki šank išla nazdravljati! Ljudi, nemate pojma koliko sam sretna! 
> mare


A nek mi je tebe vidjeti s kriglom pive, pa makar i ovako  :Grin:  :Heart: 
Zbilja bi mogle klupski nazdraviti ovim curicama i svim klupskim dečkima i curicama koji su još ili će se tek smjestiti u trbuščiće svojih mama... Kavica/pivica/vodica u Arheološkom nekad, hm?

Za utrku beba&baba se prijavljujem i rezerviram zadnje mjesto na cilju, nešto nisam u kondiciji...  :Grin:

----------


## Mojca

Shanti, 02.07. (hej pa to je drugi tjedan... nisam ni skužila da je tako blizu!) će biti kava cijelog podforuma http://forum.roda.hr/threads/80722-Z...ca-prije-ljeta pa se pridruži. 
Ali, možemo mi i jednu klupsku...  :pivo:  Odmah tjedan iza...  :Smile:

----------


## miny

čestitke  mari   i curkama!!  Sretno!!!

----------


## nina70

Čestitke mari, sretno curicama  :Heart:

----------


## tetadoktor

mare, i tebi i curkama  :pivo:

----------


## rozalija

Iskrene čestitke draga mare tebi i TM a malim princezama prekrasnih imena ogromna pusica.
 :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  mare za hrabrost, ustrajnost koja je na kraju pobjedila i donijela dvije princeze u tvoje naručje. Brzo nam se oporavi a onda uživancija sa princezama.

Najdražem klubu, svim dragim curama velika pusica.
Danas je u državi zvanoj BiH usvojen zakon o MPO, sada ide javna rasprava na nacrt zakona i za nekih tri mjeseca bi trebao da se usvoji zakon. Na teret države žene imaju pravo na dva postupka do 40 godine  a nakon 40 na 50% postupka s tim da ako same plate ostatak zavod za zdravstveno će im refundirati novac. Nije baš neki zakon ali bolje išta nego ništa.
A kada se usvojiu onda se i ja zaletim možda da probam, mada smo bliže alternativi CITO i kratki protokoli. Samo moram odraditi AMH.

----------


## Inesz

rozalija,
može neki linke na prijedlog zakona?

----------


## Shanti

> Shanti, 02.07. (hej pa to je drugi tjedan... nisam ni skužila da je tako blizu!) će biti kava cijelog podforuma http://forum.roda.hr/threads/80722-Z...ca-prije-ljeta pa se pridruži. 
> Ali, možemo mi i jednu klupsku...  Odmah tjedan iza...


Dobro da si spomenula ovu općeforumsku, možda dođemo :Very Happy: , ali veselimo se klupskoj. Arheološki?  :Smile:

----------


## Mojca

Moze, povedi Zvrkicu da još kome da kesten.  :Heart:

----------


## rozalija

http://www.fmoh.gov.ba/images/federa...eplodnosti.pdf

Inesz evo linka na nacrt Zakona koji je da uđe u razmtranje samo nacrt čekao skoro godinu. A tako je to u ovoj našoj fuj državi, da ne pričam o JMBG to je strašno. Toliko djece rođene od 3 mjeseca pa do danas nema JMBG, roditelji nikave papire ne mogu izvaditi za svoju djecu. ma užas, nemam riječi.

----------


## Mimek

Meni paše ova u utorak i lokacija i rado bi cugnula jednu za Marine D&G cure, pa ajde dođite Mojca i Shanti da bar nekog poznatog vidim. Dugo nisam bila na forumu, pa ne uspjevam pratiti tkojetko alo rado bi i njih upoznala. Možda bi se sjetila i ONKNP  :Embarassed:  - (godina proizvodnje)

----------


## Sandra1971

Mare čestitam od srca  :Very Happy:

----------


## Inesz

> http://www.fmoh.gov.ba/images/federa...eplodnosti.pdf
> 
> Inesz evo linka na nacrt Zakona koji je da uđe u razmtranje samo nacrt čekao skoro godinu. A tako je to u ovoj našoj fuj državi, da ne pričam o JMBG to je strašno. Toliko djece rođene od 3 mjeseca pa do danas nema JMBG, roditelji nikave papire ne mogu izvaditi za svoju djecu. ma užas, nemam riječi.


Koma je to sa JMBG-om što se događa, pratila sam slučaj male Belme  :Sad: 

Hvala ti na linku, rado ću pogledati što se predlaže.

----------


## Mojca

> Meni paše ova u utorak i lokacija i rado bi cugnula jednu za Marine D&G cure, pa ajde dođite Mojca i Shanti da bar nekog poznatog vidim. Dugo nisam bila na forumu, pa ne uspjevam pratiti tkojetko alo rado bi i njih upoznala. Možda bi se sjetila i ONKNP  - (godina proizvodnje)


Mimek  :Very Happy:  
Vidimo se u utorak.

----------


## amazonka

Rozalija, i ja pogledala link pa vam ovim putem želim sve najbolje.
Nadam se da ćete se izboriti za ipak veći broj postupaka na teret države
a i dobna granica je niža nego u Hrvatskoj :Sad:

----------


## tiki_a

Čestitam draga mare41!!!

----------


## Shanti

Tiki_a draga, bok nakon dugo vremena!  :Smile: 



Cure, hoće li biti klupska kavica sljedeći tjedan? 
(Meni samo utorak ne paše...)

----------


## Mojca

Hoće, hoće i to negdje na zapadnom dijelu grada, samo smislite neko zgodno i pristupačno mjesto. 

Meni srijeda ne paše...

----------


## uporna

Kaj bu još kavica?Super baš bih voljela vidjeti dio ekipe koju jučer nisam vidjela.

----------


## Inesz

Ozbiljno se cure pripremaju za kavicu.
Ja bih rado došla, najradije u centar grada, nekako mi njazgodnije jer ne vozim.

----------


## gričanka

> Kaj bu još kavica?Super baš bih voljela vidjeti dio ekipe koju jučer nisam vidjela.


A one od jučer ne?  :Grin: 
I ja bih voljela opet kafenisati! Meni zasada paše sve osim petka!

----------


## Mojca

Onda četvrtak?

----------


## mare41

hvala najdrazim cestitarkama!
kad se sjetim babe i bebe..tad nisam vjerovala da ce biti kod mene beba, samo baba, a eno dvije male duge mrsavice grlim..
hvala na pozdravima s kave, danas je druga opet? lijep provod zelim i opet nazdravite za nas tri, mi bi se mogle pridruzit na jesen, u slicnom terminu kad je Shanti mahala s kremom Q10 na nasoj prvoj kavi, i kad smo se tad i na ostalim kavama polako upoznavale, 
kiss svima!

----------


## Mojca

mare  :Heart:  jedva čekam tu jesensku kavu da i mi malo ukrademo mršavice, koje do tad to više neće biti. Pogled na tvoj avatar mi svako malo uljepša dan.  :Zaljubljen: 

Prva sljedeća kava je sljedeći tjedan, vjerovatno u četvrtak 12.07. nitko još nije rekao da mu četvrtak ne paše. 
Prema želji suosnivačice kluba koja je mahala Q10 kremom  :Kiss:  druženje će biti negdje na zapadnom dijelu grada. Inesz, ako treba, ja te pokupim negdje nam bude objema zgodno.

----------


## uporna

> A one od jučer ne? 
> I ja bih voljela opet kafenisati! Meni zasada paše sve osim petka!


Joj ma naravno da i vas želim opet vidjeti to se podrazumijeva  :Razz: .
*Mare41* na jesen ćemo kavicu sa podmlatkom.

----------


## Dodirko

Mare41 čestitam!

Uporna  :Kiss:   Nikako da te nazovem...  :Smile:

----------


## tetadoktor

veselim se kavici

i znam da sam došla među zadnjima, ali sam se prva zapisala za đir s kolicima i marinim curkama  :Laughing:

----------


## amazonka

eto i mene s vama na kavici!

----------


## linalena

ja najvjerojatnije neću moći doći, očito u 39+ treba ležati
baš se brzo umaram, tlak nizak pa mi se vrti, a danas sam i nekaj brljavila po gaćama

a ja u jesen s bušetinom

----------


## Mojca

A sljedeće godine s bebom.  :Very Happy: 
Samo ti polako, biti će još prilika!

----------


## tiki_a

Jedva da sam na forumu...pijuckam kavicu u kafiću, skokmem na 39+....zar ja to dobro vidim linalena?????? Ti imaš plus? Rasplakat ću se od radosti!

----------


## tiki_a

Shanti  :Heart:

----------


## Inesz

tiki_a
ne, da linalena ima + već 2 lijepe bete :Smile: 

vidimo se u  četvrtak mi iz kluba 39+.


a ovu novu članicu nisam pozdravila:




> Bok cure,
> Nova sam na vašem forumu pa se nadam da me primate u društvo + 39 jer po godinama itekako spadam tu.
> .


mah mah, pridruži nam se na kavici....


mah mah i 39+ trudnici koja sitno broji 
uprona ~~~~~~

----------


## sunčeko71

Inesz hvala na pozdravu ,tako rado bih ja došla na kavu i sve vas upoznala, al nažalost nisam iz Zg pa je to malo problem.
No nikad se nezna, možda nekom drugom prilikom.
Uživajte cure...zaslužile smo..jer toliko želje, volje ,upornosti dajemo za jedan jedini cilj pa možemo malo stati, odmoriti  i popiti kavicu, i onda neke opet natrag u borbu za taj cilj... Uživajte.

----------


## tiki_a

Hvala Inesz, čitam i ne vjerujem dal' dobro vidim. linalenač čestitam!!! i ostavljam ~~~~ u potpisu do kraja. Pozdrav najdražem klubu  :Heart:

----------


## tikica_69

Samo da vam svima pošaljem veliki ljubac i da znate da mislim na sve vas i da ponekad virnem onako poskrivečki   :Zaljubljen:

----------


## Mojca

Tikica  :Kiss:  

Cure sa zapada, jeste neko mjesto za druženje našle?

----------


## uporna

*Dodirko* budeš već nazvala ti si ipak zaposlena žemska-
I mene zanima gdje će biti ta kava na zapadu? 
*tiki_a* pa hoću li te ikada na nekoj kavi upoznati?

----------


## linalena

cure eto treća beta potvrdila 

svima pusa i lijepo se provedite

----------


## Mojca

linalena  :Very Happy:  
~~~~~ za mirno i opušteno do kraja!

----------


## Mimek

> cure eto treća beta potvrdila 
> 
> svima pusa i lijepo se provedite



linalena baš mi je drago da sam te upoznala (samo odmaraj i čuvaj bebu) i tetudoktor i Inesz, a druge nisam ni popamtila osim mojih dragih već poznatih.

Marice tako bi rado da se to i desi da stvarno na jesen vidimo tvoje curkice. Ljubac i mazac od nas za svaku.

----------


## vikki

> cure eto treća beta potvrdila 
> 
> svima pusa i lijepo se provedite


Čestitam, *linalena*  :Very Happy:  i želim ti mirnu i urednu trudnoću do kraja  :Heart: 

Cure, samo da vas pozdravim  :Smile:  Ja sam se maknula od foruma i interneta uopće, inače bih uz sve strahove i nekoliko "incidenata" od drugog tromjesečja (sumnja na curenje plodne vode u 21. tj., listerija, "premirna" beba, sada konstantno tvrd trbuh itd.) dosad već završila na psihijatriji  :Grin: . Spasio me posao tako da su mi ovi mjeseci proletjeli. 

Uglavnom, guramo 30. tjedan, sve je O.K., i dalje imamo malo naprednijeg dečka kojeg ćemo upoznati, bude li po doktorovom i mom planu, 16.9., tj. nekoliko dana prije termina. 

Svima kiss do neke iduće kave  :Smile:

----------


## andream

Vikki, lijepo te čitati.
Avatar ti je kao u nekoj bajci  :Smile:  
Nama kavica u tjednu nikako ne odgovora, zbog posla, pa ćemo vas samo ovako virtualno pozdraviti  :Smile:

----------


## ina33

*Vikki*, veliko srce!!!! I sretno do kraja  :Smile: .

----------


## Shanti

> Svima kiss do neke iduće kave


Hoće li to biti ovoga četvrtka? Tako se nadam vidjeti te s trbuhom... sinčić ti je prekrasan!  :Zaljubljen: 

Cure, tko će sve doći u četvrtak, u koliko je okupljanje i gdje? 
Mojca mi je rekla da je netko predložio Staru Savu, oni bi trebali imati terasu, ali na njihovoj web stranici ne funkcionira fotogalerija... Ono mjesto gdje smo imale "osnivačku skupštinu" je sada Restoran pizzeria Oliva (http://www.restoran-pizzeria-oliva.com/hr/), imaju igralište za djecu (ne znam koliko je hlada kasno popodne), ali mislim da nemaju stolove vani nego u ostakljenom dijelu prema igralištu, dio staklenih zidova se otvara. Ne znam ni je li klimatizirano, bila sam tamo proljetos na jednim krstitkama ali tada klima uređaji još nisu bili potrebni a u četvrtak bi trebalo biti lijepo vrijeme i prilično toplo.

Linalena, čestitam!!!  :Very Happy:

----------


## Mojca

Alo žene... pa to je sutra, tek sam sad skontala.  :Embarassed:  

Meni ova Oliva izgleda ok, ali ne znam smije li se unutra pušiti? A pušača ima koliko pamtim.  :Smile:

----------


## nevena

vikki taman sad otvorim forum i namjeravam pitati za tebe, znam da bi morala biti negdje blizu kraja
drago mi je da je sve uredu, neka samo tako ostaneˇ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## vikki

> Vikki, lijepo te čitati.
> Avatar ti je kao u nekoj bajci


MM je rekao da je vrijeme da prihvatim da sam trudna i stavim dijete u avatar umjesto mačka  :Grin: 




> *Vikki*, veliko srce!!!! I sretno do kraja .


 :Heart: 



> Hoće li to biti ovoga četvrtka? Tako se nadam vidjeti te s trbuhom... sinčić ti je prekrasan!


Voljela bih i ja vas sve vidjeti. Vidjet ću kako ću se osjećati, Stara Sava mi je na drugom kraju grada pa nisam sigurna. Pratim dogovor  :Smile: 




> vikki taman sad otvorim forum i namjeravam pitati za tebe, znam da bi morala biti negdje blizu kraja
> drago mi je da je sve uredu, neka samo tako ostaneˇ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


Hvala, cure, još dva mjeseca, nadam se da će proći brzo kao i ovo vrijeme dosad  :Smile:

----------


## Mojca

Onda, kafenisemo sutra ili što?
 :Smile:

----------


## uporna

Mi vas pozdravljamo i nadamo se druzenju najesen..

----------


## Mojca

Uporna  :Heart:

----------


## tetadoktor

curke  moje, nikako ja se danas javiti i pojaviti!!!! nadam se da ste uspjele kafenisati!!! meni danas naporan dan na terenu, veselim se nekoj novoj kavi

----------


## Mojca

Kave bilo nije.  :Sad: 
Svi junaci mukom zamukose.

----------


## Zeljka33

evo mene opet...sada s konkretnim datumom - dobila sam termin za 2. mjesec u petrovoj...sada kreću pretrage, pa se nadam da se neće nešto izjaloviti  :Smile:

----------


## tetadoktor

Željka33, sretno!!!

----------


## aMalena

Cao svima . Ja sam malena 40+  :Smile: ) i ovo mi je prvi forum i prvo javljanje. Malo sam neupucena. Jos me zbunjuju svi termini , skracenice... elem:Smanjena ovarijalna rezerva( u prilog tome amh  5.5 pmol/l, fsh od 7.5  do 11, zadnji FSH 9.8, LH 7.5, prolaktim povisen (zadnji 800) sad imam i naznaka hipotiroidoze (tsh 5.58 tt4 60.5, ftt4 10.2). Jedan skraceni postupak stimulacije ( punkcija 3 jc za koje dr kaze da su bile "prazne"), sljedeci spontani ciklus. Dvije jc opet prazne. Doktorica vec dize ruke i preflaze "jos jednom" da krenemo u dugi protokol. Znali  li ko od vas ishusnih  :Smile: , da mi objasni moje nalaze i ima li primjera da sa ovakvim nalaIma uspije IVF? Mislim se na odlazak u Prag ali ima li smisla s obItom na ovakvo stanje jc? 
Hvala unaprijed. 
Ps.Mozda nisam jasna. Ipak mi je ovo prvo javljanje

----------


## Mojca

aMalena dobrodošla. 
Nemam neki pametan odgovor... iskustava ima svakakvih, pa se ja za njih ne bi puno hvatala. 
Gdje si bila u postupcima?

----------


## Konfuzija

*aMalena*, najbolje bi bilo da to pitanje postaviš kakvom iskusnom liječniku, i to ne jednom, nego više njih... U pravilu, ništa se ne zna dok se ne odvrti nekoliko stimulacija i ne vidi kako reagiraš na njih. Ali kada je riječ o našim mladim godinama  :Trep trep:  sve to ide nešto teže.

----------


## aMalena

Hvala na dobrodoslici :Smile:  u crnoj gori sam radila. Klinika LIFE. Pitam da bih vidjela jel ima neko slicno iskustvo sa "praznim" jc, i sta to znaci? Koji mi postupak najbolje odgovara? I koji su centri najbolji sto se tice prave kombinacije protokola? Ili to stvarno mora ici vise puta pa sto uspije... 
Ma da treba pokusavati i pokusavati ali ne bi voljela previse lutati i prepustiti slucaju...

----------


## aMalena

Hm. Zasto ne dobijam e-mail notifikacije o novim postovima... jel pitam glupost? :Wink:

----------


## tiki_a

Dobro došla aMalena!
Nemaš puno javljanja pa po pravilima foruma tvoji postovi kasne. Ne znam nakon koliko javljanja dođe u normalu, ali ti samo piši, pitaj što te zanima.
Što se tiče folikula, kod mene je bilo sreće sa 40+..., najčešće je bilo js, ali kako su godine u MPO prolazile bez uspjeha, počelo se događati da punkcije završe s praznim folikulom, bez js. ... Nisam više aktivna pa zaboravih puno stvari, ali mislim da se po progesteronu vidi da li je veća vjerojatnost da j. stanica postoji. Progesteron u drugom dijelu ciklusa, znači kada nisi u postupku. TSH ne bi smio biti veći od 2 kada si u postupcima. Sretno!

----------


## tiki_a

Zeljka33, ne smije se izjaloviti!!  :Smile:

----------


## Inesz

Cure,
tko zna što nam je sa Vikki?

----------


## Kadauna

rodila čujem  :Smile: ) i ovim putem čestitam, ali ne znam ama baš nikakve detalje.

----------


## Mojca

Čestitam Vikki  :Very Happy:  
Mogle bi mi jednu  :pivo:  u RL u to ime? Kad će kava? Ima zainteresiranih?

----------


## vikki

Da se javim  :Smile:  Moj imenjak Viktor stigao je u petak 13.9., 3410 g, 51 cm, apgar 10/10. CR je bio u planu 16.9., a kako sam predosjetila da necu izdrzati dotad (jak pritisak i kontrakcije u 39. tj. da nisam mogla hodati dulje od minute), dosla sam par dana ranije u bolnicu. S 12-og na 13. u noci dobila sam trudove (najuzbudljiviji trenutak u zivotu dosad), krenula je voda, nisam se otvarala vise od 2 cm koliko sam bila otvorena vec dva tjedna i pripremljena sam za CR. Viktora sam vec sljedeci dan dobila na 24 sata dnevno, dojenje je krenulo bez problema, no dan nakon sto smo izasli iz rodilista zavrsili smo na Rebru, zaradio je streptokok i zlatni stafilokok i sad to rjesavamo. Nadam se da cemo brzo doma.
Dobro je dijete, dobro sisa, puno spava i malo place  :Smile:  Rado bih vam ga pokazala, no ne znam promijeniti avatar na mobitelu.
Uglavnom, jos uvijek mi je tesko vjerovati da sam nakon svega izgurala punih 39 tjedana skolske trudnoce u 43. godini, i da mi tog decka nitko nije dao na posudbu niti cuvanje, vec da je stvarno moj  :Smile: 
Svima <3

----------


## ina33

Vikki i Viktor i tata, najveće moguće srce vam šaljem  :Smile: !

----------


## Mojca

Viktor  :Zaljubljen:  to ime je jedan od mojih favorita za dečka... 

Biti će vrlo brzo sve dobro! Držim fige da što prije odete kući. Ljubac veliki oboma!

----------


## frka

vikki, čestitam!!! Viktoru puse i brz oporavak da čim prije napokon uživate u troje  :Smile:

----------


## sara38

*Vikki* čestitam od srca!!!  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## nevena

draga vikki cestitam ti od srca. tako mi je drago zbog tebe....
drzim fige da sto prije rijesite taj stafilokok i uzivate

----------


## ljube

Vikki, krasno, čestitam!!!




> Kad će kava? Ima zainteresiranih?


ima zainteresiranih  :Smile:

----------


## Charlie

Vikki cestitke  :Smile:  i zelim da sto prije dodjete doma!!!

----------


## andream

Čestitke, Vikki!
I naravno moram primijetiti da je lijepo bar nakratko čitati opet "staru" ekipu ovdje.

----------


## ksena28

čestitam Vikki, ovo je stvarno prekrasno čitati!

nadam se da će takvih "iznenađenja" biti ovdje sve više!  :Smile:

----------


## TrudyC

Čestitke Vikki i od mene. Prekrasno te čitati. Uživaj sa samo svojim Vikkijem  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## amazonka

Vikki, čestitam! :Smile:

----------


## Sonja29

Vikki cestitam i da se sto prije rijesite bestija! Marija i ja smo to prosle pa znam kako izgleda.

----------


## tetadoktor

> Čestitam Vikki  
> Mogle bi mi jednu  u RL u to ime? Kad će kava? Ima zainteresiranih?


potpisujem i biljezim se za kavicu

----------


## Sandra1971

Vikki čestitke tebi i TM!!! Viktoru pusa!!! i ja sam za kavu

----------


## linalena

Vikki čestitam, mamici :Very Happy: tateku  :Very Happy: i Viktoru  :Very Happy:  
a brzo će te bedaste baketrije srediti pa uživati doma

----------


## linalena

i zaboravih: 

sljedeći pon 30.9 amniocinteza u Petrovoj a onda namjeravam jedno 4-5 dana jače mirovati
inače lijepo naprdujemo, sada samo da pregrmimo ove pretrage i krajem listopada anomaly i onda opušteno dalje

mrzim ono da se nemože editirati dulje od 2 minute, da je bar 5 :Laughing:

----------


## nina70

Vikki, čestitke. Viktoru dobrodošlica i brz oporavak  :Heart:

----------


## TeddyBearz

Vikki, čestitam!  :Heart:

----------


## mare41

Dragi Viktore, dobro nam dosao

----------


## spodoba

> Uglavnom, jos uvijek mi je tesko vjerovati da sam nakon svega izgurala punih 39 tjedana skolske trudnoce u 43. godini, i da mi tog decka nitko nije dao na posudbu niti cuvanje, vec da je stvarno moj 
> Svima <3


cestitam draga!! nakon toliko cekanja napokog grlis tvoju srecicu  :Zaljubljen: 

ostaloj ekipi veliki  :Kiss: 
mi smo u finalu, 37+4 i lagano smo usli u negodnu fazu kad me sve smeta..do nedavno sam mislila da bi citav zivot mogla biti trudna..  :Laughing:

----------


## Inesz

Viktor=Pobjednik! 
I Mama isto!
 :Heart: 

Spodoba, sretno!

----------


## Vagica

Čestitke Vikki. Sretno!!!

----------


## Bubzi

Čestitke Viki i svako dobro tvojoj obitelji!


CTRL + Q to Enable/Disable GoPhoto.it

----------


## Mojca

Malo sam se pogubila, osim spodobe, imamo li sad koju trudnicu?

----------


## ljube

imamo i linalenu, Konfuziju, ako ima još koja neka se prijavi

----------


## Mojca

Da... kako sam zaboravna... Aaaa... :Embarassed:  
Sori trudnice.  :Smile:

----------


## Beti3

*vikki*, sa velikom oduševljenjem čestitam ti na sinu!! Presretna sam pročitala vijest. Malo kasnim, ali nadam se da za čestitke nikad nije prekasno. Za ovakve vijesti vrijedi biti na forumu!

----------


## enya22

Draga *vikki*, od srca cestitamo i zelimo dobrodoslicu toliko zeljenom djecaku lijepog imena!  :Very Happy:  :Heart:  Drzimo fige da brzo idete kuci! A nadamo se i nekoj kavici uzivo...

----------


## glacova

Iskrene čestitke mami i tati i velika dobrodošlica malom junaku!

----------


## rozalija

Draga vikki iskreno čestitam tebi i tvom mužu a malenom Viktoru želim da ga kroz život prati sve najbolje. 
Velika pusica za tebe i bebicu.

----------


## ivananeda

> Da se javim  Moj imenjak Viktor stigao je u petak 13.9., 3410 g, 51 cm, apgar 10/10. CR je bio u planu 16.9., a kako sam predosjetila oma.
> D
> Uglavnom, jos uvijek mi je tesko vjerovati da sam nakon svega izgurala punih 39 tjedana skolske trudnoce u 43. godini, i da mi tog decka nitko nije dao na posudbu niti cuvanje, vec da je stvarno moj 
> Svima <3


Kako je divna ova recenica, uzivaje sto se kaze 'za sve pare

----------


## tikica_69

Vikki, iskrene čestitke, jako sam sretna zbog vas  :Very Happy: 
Ostalima - nisam vas zaboravila, samo rijetko navratim i znam da mi nećete zamjeriti ali volim vas sve  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## sara38

Tikice  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## spodoba

Princeza Lea se rodila 1.10 u 12:12 ekspresno..tri sata opakih trudova (prvi porod je bio laksi..haha)Cura je 3670g i 56cm..Jos uvijek nemrem vjerovati..nakon 4 godine fighta, od toga 2 godine u MPO vodama..zelim vam ovu srecu! ♥

----------


## TrudyC

> Princeza Lea se rodila 1.10 u 12:12 ekspresno..tri sata opakih trudova (prvi porod je bio laksi..haha)Cura je 3670g i 56cm..Jos uvijek nemrem vjerovati..nakon 4 godine fighta, od toga 2 godine u MPO vodama..zelim vam ovu srecu! ♥


Čestitke  :Dancing Fever: 

Bome komad cure. Uživajte

----------


## Inesz

:Heart:

----------


## Mojca

Čestitam spodoba! 
 :Heart:

----------


## ina33

Jupi, *spodobo*, čestitam  :Smile: !!!!

----------


## gričanka

> Uglavnom, jos uvijek mi je tesko vjerovati da sam nakon svega izgurala punih 39 tjedana skolske trudnoce u 43. godini, i da mi tog decka nitko nije dao na posudbu niti cuvanje, vec da je stvarno moj


 :Zaljubljen: 
Čestitam od srca tebi i tati, i dobrodošao maleni pobjedniče!!! :Klap: 
Nadam se da ste već kod kuće i radosno uživate u zajedništvu i ljubavi!
 :Heart:  :Heart:  :Heart:

----------


## gričanka

*Spodobo,* čestitke od srca , a malenoj princezi topla dobrodošlica! :Heart:

----------


## andream

čestitam od srca  :Smile:

----------


## ljube

*spodoba*, velike čestitke!

----------


## Charlie

Spodoba cestitam od srca, prekrasna vijest!!!

----------


## sara38

Spodoba čestitke od srca!  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## rozalija

Čestitam od srca draga a maloj Lei velika dobrodošlica!!!!!

----------


## tikica_69

> Princeza Lea se rodila 1.10 u 12:12 ekspresno..tri sata opakih trudova (prvi porod je bio laksi..haha)Cura je 3670g i 56cm..Jos uvijek nemrem vjerovati..nakon 4 godine fighta, od toga 2 godine u MPO vodama..zelim vam ovu srecu! ♥


Prekrasno! Čestitam od srca!  :Klap:

----------


## amazonka

spodoba, čestitke od srca :Smile:

----------


## tiki_a

Velika čestitka vikki i spodoba!!!
vikki, tvoja priča mi još uvijek zvoni u glavi  :Smile: , prekrasno čudo vam se dogodilo. Sretno vikki i spodoba.
A koliko krasnih avatara ovdje, ne usudim se nabrajati, baš uživam gledajući slikice. Bravo koke!

----------


## Sandra1971

Spodoba,čestitam od srca!!!

----------


## piki

Kako je lijepo kad na ovoj temi netko objavi dolazak na svijet novog bića! *Spodoba* iskrene čestitke na maloj princezi!!!
Mene sve više "pere" teret mojih godina pa mi svaka ovakva vijest daje novu energiju!

----------


## nina70

*Spodoba*, čestitke na princezi od  :Heart:  Uživajte

Samo da kratko prijavim da mi je jučer bila 1.FM, 6 folikula za sada....

----------


## Mojca

Ides! Bravo koka! 
 :Smile:

----------


## linalena

Da i ovdje čestitam *Spodobi*, uživaj u svoje dvije princezice

*nina70* pravo si koka, neka i dalje bude sve kako treba

A mi cure moje polako rastemo, čekamo nalaze amnio i prve pokrete. Dobro se osjećam ali lako umaram, apetit moram jako kontrolirati jer sam već na +7. Reagirala malo na heparin kožnom alergijom no kaže hematolog da nije za promjenu jer kada sam promijenila mjesto pikanja nije se isto pojavilo. Nekako sam sigurna da će moje tijelo sve uraditi kako spada , malo me brine genetika ali i to će biti b.o. Jučer zapela između auti jer je kod nas parking baš uski, moram paziti gdje parkiram ili da izađem iz auta na cesti ak me voze. Ujutro prvi puta sanjala bebu, sjedimo u dnevnom i beba je mm na koljenima i vidim samo nogicu, pravu mišelinku (ni u snovima ne vidim spol  :Laughing: ) i pesek njuška i liže tu slatku nogicu i čujem smijeh bebe

----------


## nina70

ma kod koke će na kraju bit puno manje jajca, ali nema veze nek bude i jedan ali pravi. I dr je rekla da od klomif. bude praznih folikula.

*linalena*, već si u 17tt?! Bravo! Hm kilice...pa nije strašno +7. Sad ide 2 tromj. pa će sve bit lakše i ljepše. San ti je super  :Smile:

----------


## mandy

*vikki* čestitam ti od srca  :Very Happy:  a malom dječaku želim sve najnajnajbolje u životu ( ni ja, ni nakon 18 mj. još ne vjerujem, dok skakuće oko mene i nešto brblja - svaki dan sam sve više zahvalna...)

----------


## linalena

je već 17tt, no stvarno se stalno ta neka granica kada ću se opustiti  pomiče

a ti si na klomifenima, jel ćete dodati gonal/menopur?

----------


## Mojca

Divan san...  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## nina70

linalena, a znam da je teško opustiti se...ali vidjet ćeš da će ti bit lakše uskoro.
Da, ja sam na bila na klomifenima i sad nastavljam s menopurima

----------


## vikki

*Spodoba*, čestitke i dobrodošlica curki  :Very Happy: 

Hvala svima na čestitkama  :Heart:  Doma smo i lijepo napredujemo.

*Linalena*, što se opuštanja tiče, mislila sam da ću se u trećem tromjesečju potpuno opustiti, no tek sam tad počela odbrojavati u panici svaki dan do kraja, i zbog nestrpljenja i straha otišla u bolnicu i nekoliko dana ranije  :Grin:  (što se pokazalo dobrim potezom). No, kod tebe to super ide, neka bude školski do kraja

Cure  :Heart:

----------


## Sandra1971

Linalena.... Draga, nećeš se ni snaći,a san ce postati stvarnost i sve ce biti super, ne razmišljaj ništa ružno, već samo takve vesele stvari kao tvoj san!

----------


## Mojca

Vikki, kako ide? Ste kući,  pobijedili bakterije?

----------


## vikki

> Vikki, kako ide? Ste kući,  pobijedili bakterije?


Doma smo, za bakterije ćemo vidjeti na kontroli, streptokok nije problem, stafilokok bi mogao biti (ima malo problema sa začepljenim suznim kanalima pa treba paziti na to). Dojim, dosta je dobio na težini, a i ja sam svakim danom sve spretnija s njim (on mi je prvo novorođenče koje sam držala u rukama, nije tako strašno kao što sam se bojala  :Grin: ). Uglavnom, snalazimo se, samo da nam bude još lijepih dana da možemo na zrak  :Smile:

----------


## spodoba

hvala drage pripadnice kluba 39+
onima koje su na cekanju zelim da im se sto prije ostvari isto..

mi smo se ufurali, malo nas je zafrkavala zutica i trebala sam je buditi za hranjenje, sto je bila teska misija. no izgleda da smo je pregrmili, kao i jedan skok u razvoju..i fino smo se uhodale. velika seka uopce nije ljubomorna, sto vise. puna je razumijevanja. no isto tako gledam da se sa njom bavim..npr dok dojim joj citam pricu ili tatica preuzme malu a ja se s njom igram. cak smo i prve bozicne kekse napravile  :Smile:

----------


## Mojca

:Zaljubljen:

----------


## nina70

spodoba, uživajte  :Heart: 

Evo da vam javim da imam na čuvanju jednu mrvicu. A sada  :Cekam:

----------


## tetadoktor

spodoba  :Zaljubljen: 

nina  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## uporna

*spodoba* čestitam!
*nina70* držim fige!

----------


## linalena

nina70 puno puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da bude lijepa beta i velka beba, velka beta i lijepa beba

Meni još jedno 2 tjedna neizvjesnog čekanja nalaza amniocinteza, sutra će biti 2 tjedna. 

Mare41 kako su bebači? Kada dolazite do ZGa

----------


## sara38

> spodoba, uživajte 
> 
> Evo da vam javim da imam na čuvanju jednu mrvicu. A sada


Nina, ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  :Heart: !

----------


## nina70

Hvala cure, za jedno tjedan dana bi trebala vadit betu.

*Linalena*, da nešto nije u redu već bi ti oni javili. Čini mi se da imaju rezultate već za 10ak dana, ali onda slijedi spooora administracija, slanje iz jedne zgrade u drugu, pa vikend...., a ti doma umireš čekajući.

----------


## lasta

Nina vibrice do neba.....

----------


## mare41

spodoba, cestitam!
nina, ima li novosti?
lina, dolazimo na goljak, al nazalost tad ne bude vremena za kavu

----------


## nina70

*lastice*, hvala. pusa tvojoj curici.

*mare*,betu ću vadit sredinom tjedna. probada me, tu i tamo grčevi, bole križa, nesanica, ne mogu sjedit dugo a sjedim (radim). uglavnom, nepodnošljiva sam. prekrasan avatar, kako je s dva zvrkića?

----------


## linalena

napisati ću i tu: ja si jutro započela sa mjerenjem šećera, imam neki uređaj kaj je mm dobio od doktora, nakon petljancija jer nikako zbušiti moj prst rezultat je 5,9. POčelop me zabrinjavati kako se osjećam ako dulje ne jedem, ulovi me lagana treskavica u rukama i nogama a u glavi umor. Makar moram vaditi  i željezo, ne znam zakaj mi je i hematolog rekao da ga vadim - dal možda heparin utjče na željezo ili se samo radi o razrjeđenju krvi pa se mijenja koncentracija??

Danas je 3 tjedna od amnio :Raspa:  i počela sam biti sigurna u javljanje bebice

Nina70 vibrice do neba za betu

----------


## linalena

dobila jučer nalaz amniocenteza i sve je uredu. sada anomaly u ponedjeljak
imamo dečeca

pozdrav veliki svima
nina70 ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Mojca

:Klap:

----------


## nina70

*linalena*  :Klap:  za dečkića

----------


## nina70

Cure da vam javim, niš od moje bete. Ali nećemo plakati. Ni odustati, samo da se malo posložim...
Hvala svima na podršci, a curama u postupcima i trudnicama  :Kiss:

----------


## Mojca

Nina  :Sad: 
Ali čvrsto držim fige za dalje!

----------


## Konfuzija

Grlim našu hrabru Ninu i ovdje!  :Love:

----------


## amazonka

linalena :Klap: !!!
nina, žao mi je...

----------


## lasta

nina bacin od nas dvije...veliki

----------


## nina70

Hvala cure  :Heart: 

Sretno svima koji kreću u postupke, koji već jesu i naravno našim trudnicama

----------


## Sandra1971

Nina, draga grlim...

----------


## tetadoktor

> Grlim našu hrabru Ninu i ovdje!


potpisujem!!!!

----------


## Hoću bebu

Nina70  :Shy kiss:  :Love:

----------


## sara38

Nina grlim te  :Love: !

----------


## rozalija

nina  :Love:  :Love:  te jako. 
linalena bravo za malog dečkića.
Svim dragim kokicama iz kluba 39+ velika pusica.

----------


## Sonja29

Nina grlim.....
od jucer sam i punopravni clan 39+  :Smile:

----------


## nina70

Cure šaljem  :Kiss: 

*Sonja*, sretan ti rođendan! Ali ti za mene imaš 29 jer tako stoji u tvom nicku  :Smile:  Sad tek vidim koliko je moj glup, ali tada nisam znala da ću se toliko zadržati ovdje  :Smile:

----------


## Kadauna

> Nina grlim.....
> od jucer sam i punopravni clan 39+


Sonja  :Kiss:  i ja sam postala punopravni clan nesto malo ranije, ali sam zaboravila prijaviti. 


eto mene medju vas, pozdrav svima.

----------


## Inesz

Ljubice moje drage... šta ste i vi već napunile 39?

 :Smile: 
Dobro došle u klub!

----------


## Mojca

Dobrodošle, ali meni se čini da se šverate...
 :Wink:

----------


## tetadoktor

> Sonja  i ja sam postala punopravni clan nesto malo ranije, ali sam zaboravila prijaviti. 
> 
> 
> eto mene medju vas, pozdrav svima.


nikad ti se ne bi reklo!  :Grin: 

 :pivo:

----------


## ljube

Curke, dobro nam došle!

----------


## Inesz

ljube,
ti nam nisi još punopunopravna članica, jel da? ti si još mladica...
 :Smile:

----------


## ljube

Članica sam ja već godinu dana.  :Smile:

----------


## amazonka

Cure, dobrodošle...
dobro se nosimo, što je je...
i u to ime...noter ž njime :pivo:

----------


## Inesz

ljube draga, ja sve kontam kako si ti ovdje sa nama tek tako, da ne spadaš po godinama.
 :Smile: 

sad kad smo dobile nove članice, mogle bijednu kavu dogovorit.

recimo u centru grada, ponedjeljkom , srijedom ili četvrtkom?

----------


## Kadauna

ja mogu možda još ovaj tjedan - nakon toga ne mogu bar 2-3 tjedna.....

----------


## Inesz

hajmo onda, četvrak oko 17:30?

1. Kadauna
2. Inesz

----------


## tetadoktor

ja cu biti na standby i pratiti sve...najvjerojatnije dođem, ali ne na početku

1. Kadauna
2. Inesz 
3. tetadoktor ???

----------


## ljube

1. Kadauna
2. Inesz 
3. tetadoktor ???
4. "mladica" ljube

----------


## amazonka

1. Kadauna
2. Inesz
3. tetadoktor ???
4. "mladica" ljube
5. amazonka

----------


## Sandra1971

Eh, ja sam uvijek za kavu  :Laughing:  al ovaj tjedan sam popodne... ak odlučite ostat do kraja-dođem i ja  :Smile:  Gdje je kava?!
1. Kadauna
2. Inesz
3. tetadoktor ???
4. "mladica" ljube
5. amazonka 
6. Sandra1971???

----------


## Mojca

Eh, ja sam uvijek za kavu  al ovaj tjedan sam popodne... ak odlučite ostat do kraja-dođem i ja Gdje je kava?!
1. Kadauna
2. Inesz
3. tetadoktor ???
4. "mladica" ljube
5. amazonka 
6. Sandra1971???
7. Mojca


Jupi kava!  :Smile:  
Predlažem onaj kafe-galeriju gdje je Tikica imala promociju knjige, sjajan je prostor. https://www.facebook.com/pages/Caffe...15196198499776 
(Nakon Kamenitih vrata prva desno i odmah je ulaz.)

----------


## Inesz

:Smile: 

ajme vidi nas.... jake snage-nas 7 sa popisa i naših više od 280 godina...

radujem se svakoj, a osobito ljubi jer je mlada i jer se još nismo upoznali.  ljube je, uz još neke pametne glave sa foruma, nešto kao moj idol!  :Smile:

----------


## andream

[QUOTE=tetadoktor;2509660]ja cu biti na standby i pratiti sve...najvjerojatnije dođem, ali ne na početku

 ovako bih mogla i ja.

----------


## Lili75

vikki,

čestitam za viktora!!!! pa to je prekrasno, dočekala si ti svoju srećicu najveću, nasmijala si me s onim da nije na posudbu i da ga ne trebaš vraćati  :Smile: 

zakon mama! uživajte, mazite se, dojite....jako sam sretna zbog tebe.

----------


## linalena

možda i mi dođemo
ona galerija mislim da se zove Lav, je super, ne puši se (to mi je blizu posla :Cool: )

----------


## Sandra1971

... je *linalena* tamo  je prekrasno, ne puši se, al ima terasa za nepušače  :alexis:

----------


## Sandra1971

Haha... Oprostite, ne za nepusace, već za pusace  :Smile:

----------


## Inesz

> Eh, ja sam uvijek za kavu  al ovaj tjedan sam popodne... ak odlučite ostat do kraja-dođem i ja Gdje je kava?!
> 1. Kadauna
> 2. Inesz
> 3. tetadoktor ???
> 4. "mladica" ljube
> 5. amazonka 
> 6. Sandra1971???
> 7. Mojca
> 
> ...



I? Je li sutra kavica? Ja bih...

8. Andream?  :Smile:

----------


## andream

Probat ću doći, ali to se uz prezaposlenog mužeka i dvoje djece naravno uvijek mora pisati s rezervom. Pišite me oko 6.

----------


## ljube

> I? Je li sutra kavica? Ja bih...


Meni paše, jel onda u Lavu?

----------


## Mojca

Ima netko broj od Gričanke i Mimek? 
Bila mi je Mimek na zadnjoj kavi dala broj da joj javim ako bude kava u planu, pa će ona obavijestiti Gričanku... ali mi je taj telefon s njenim brojem pao u more... i nemam više broj.

----------


## Inesz

Neka bude kafe-galerija Lav, kod Kamenitih Vrata, sutra poslije posla... kad tko stigne. Ja ću vjerojatno nešto prije 18 h.

----------


## mare41

mojca, dam ti ja broj

----------


## Mojca

fala mare.  :Smile:  Šalji.  :Smile:  
 :Heart:

----------


## mare41

tek sad vidim novi sastav, a šta bi rado došla, al budem drugi put, pozdrav svima i lijepo se provedite

----------


## Inesz

Jutro!
Ajmo,
popis, tko dolazi danas?

Inesz
.
.
.

----------


## andream

Inesz
Andream

----------


## ljube

Inesz
Andream
ljube

----------


## amazonka

Inesz
Andream
ljube
amazonka

----------


## Mojca

Inesz
Andream
ljube
amazonka
Mojca

----------


## piki

Ja bih vrlo rado, ali radim do 7. Uživajte na kavi i nadam se nekom budućem susretu!

----------


## sara38

Curke jedan veliki mah s Kvarnera i uživajte na kavi......  :Kiss:

----------


## Kadauna

ja nažalost ipak ne mogu  :Sad:  provedite se lijepo

----------


## linalena

vjerojatno ste već tamo, nadam se da vam se nakratko pridružim moram prvo nekaj u školi zbaviti

----------


## tetadoktor

tek sad stigla s posla, nadam se da uzivate 

 :Kiss:  svima

----------


## Sandra1971

Dobar provod na kavici...ja još na poslu  :Sad:  nadam se da dugi put dolazim

----------


## andream

Cure, baš mi je bilo lijepo na kratkoj ali slatkoj kavici.
Drago mi je da sam upoznala i nova a opet stara forumska lica - Linalenu, Amazonku i Ljube. Od stare ekipe bile su Mojca, Inesz i Enya. 
Do neke druge forumske kavice i bar jedne trudnice u klubu više...

----------


## Inesz

:Heart: 

Vidimo se i drugi put!

----------


## linalena

i meni je bilo posebno lijepo, prekrasno mjesto i odlično društvo
baš smo se i nasmijale i ajd malo izogovarale doktore i medicinsko osoblje

----------


## ljube

Stvarno je bilo odlično društvo i super atmosfera.
Linalena nam je krasna trudnica.  :Smile:

----------


## amazonka

X-ić na sve gore navedeno!
I vidimo se na što skorijoj idućoj kavici :Smile:

----------


## BHany

Ova tema je također jedna od onih koje su dobro zamišljenje, ali su postale jako, jako chatarske.
Zaključavam...otvorit ću novu koja bi trebala biti informativnijeg karaktera. Ako ne uspije, također je, kao i još neke, ključamo trajno.

Što se kavica tiče. Svaka nova kava, nova tema. Kad kavicu odradite, ključam temu, a vi za slijedeću ponovo otvarate novu. 
Hvala

NOVA TEMA

----------

